# Share Your Latest VCA Purchase



## sbelle

I enjoy going to some of the other forums and seeing what the latest purchases are for members.   I feel like we tend to share our VCA purchases in the discussion thread, and thought it would be nice to have a thread where all the purchases (that don't have their own separate reveal), can be posted.

I did a search to make sure we don't already have this thread in the VCA forum, and couldn't find one.  I did find a "What is Your Next Purchase?", but to me that can be something that is weeks, months, or years off.  This is for things you've already purchased.

@mistikat,  If by chance I missed a pre-existing thread,  please close this one down.


----------



## sbelle

I hate to see an empty thread, so I'll start this.  Y'all know this purchase actually happened at the end of May, but let me share a pic of my two butterfly earrings (or should I saw one of my two butterfly earrings  )


----------



## sbelle

And if y'all want, anyone with recent purchases, that have already been revealed in other VCA threads, could add them here. 

I am envisioning this to be a little like the "Your Last Hermes Purchase" thread or the Chanel "Share Your Purchases" threads.  Of course, we won't see the number of posts that those threads get, because our community is smaller.


----------



## kat99

Great idea for a thread S!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

I will add mine. Here are my last 2 VCA purchases.


----------



## Onthego

Hi. So excited I wanted to share.


----------



## jyyanks

Here's mine


----------



## kimber418

ChaneLisette said:


> I will add mine. Here are my last 2 VCA purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403616


*ChaneLisette~ Love your watch an sweet bracelet!   Beautiful!   AND that Hermes Scarf!!   LOVE!!!*


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> *ChaneLisette~ Love your watch an sweet bracelet!   Beautiful!   AND that Hermes Scarf!!   LOVE!!!*


I agree!! 
I seriously need that twilly!


----------



## sbelle

ChaneLisette said:


> I will add mine. Here are my last 2 VCA purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403616



They look beautiful together!





Onthego said:


> Hi. So excited I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403935



So pretty!




jyyanks said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403937



A great choice!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ChaneLisette said:


> I will add mine. Here are my last 2 VCA purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403616


Congrats, I love both pieces! How are you liking this watch? I've been eyeing it for some time now in the 36mm, also rose gold just like yours


----------



## Tinklemd

My first VCA!  White MOP with white gold!


----------



## Tinklemd

Onthego said:


> Hi. So excited I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403935



Beautiful!


----------



## Tinklemd

ChaneLisette said:


> I will add mine. Here are my last 2 VCA purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403616



Paired so well!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

kimber418 said:


> *ChaneLisette~ Love your watch an sweet bracelet!   Beautiful!   AND that Hermes Scarf!!   LOVE!!!*



Thank you so much! The sweet bracelet is the perfect size for every day wear. This is one of my favorite Hermès twillys too. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree!!
> I seriously need that twilly!



Thank you! Pink makes everything happy. 



sbelle said:


> They look beautiful together!



Thank you! 



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats, I love both pieces! How are you liking this watch? I've been eyeing it for some time now in the 36mm, also rose gold just like yours



Thank you! I love the watch. I feel like it is the perfect amount of diamonds and I like the shine of the rose gold.  The straps are easy to change and are so much fun. It is a great time to buy now since the price decreased a few months ago. Go for it! 



Tinklemd said:


> Paired so well!!



Thank you!


----------



## sjunky13

ChaneLisette said:


> I will add mine. Here are my last 2 VCA purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403616


Pink gold looks so good on you! lovely


----------



## sjunky13

Onthego said:


> Hi. So excited I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403935


Looks amazing!  It hits you at a perfect spot, did you lengthen it?


----------



## sjunky13

Tinklemd said:


> View attachment 3404751
> 
> Love! Modeling pic?
> My first VCA!  White MOP with white gold!


 so crisp and elegant. Congrats.


----------



## pazt

Went to Paris recently and got the Limited Vendome edition pendant. It's a great everyday pendant.


----------



## ChaneLisette

sjunky13 said:


> Pink gold looks so good on you! lovely



Thank you! I never wore pink gold before VCA and I love its subtle gold color compared to yellow gold.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful blue!


----------



## Tinklemd

sjunky13 said:


> so crisp and elegant. Congrats.



Thanks!  I just dropped it off to get shortened!  Modeling pic to follow when I get it back! [emoji4]


----------



## jlm916

Just received this beauty! It's my first VCA!


----------



## kimber418

Beautiful pieces!  I love the Malachite ring and the  Limited Vendome edition pendant!   Great choices!


----------



## Mali_

Added white to black:


----------



## purseinsanity

congrats everyone!


----------



## sbelle

pazt said:


> Went to Paris recently and got the Limited Vendome edition pendant. It's a great everyday pendant.



Congrats on such a special piece!




jlm916 said:


> Just received this beauty! It's my first VCA!
> 
> View attachment 3406496




I love, love, love malachite and your ring is gorgeous!

I am sure they told you, but malachite is very soft stone, so make sure to take care of your beautiful baby!




Mali_ said:


> Added white to black:



Beautiful!  We are twins on both!  I especially love the super size Onyx!


----------



## HADASSA

> I am sure they told you, but malachite is very soft stone, so make sure to take care of your beautiful baby!



Didn't know that Malachite is soft. So what's the hardest?


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> Didn't know that Malachite is soft. So what's the hardest?



This doesn't include everything, but give you idea  -- from softest to hardest

Moh's Scale of Mineral Hardness






Malachite is one of those stones they say to be very careful with, but I think it is mostly common sense things.  Don't submerge in water, don't wear while you are doing work around the house, etc.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Didn't know that Malachite is soft. So what's the hardest?


Not counting all gold I believe that onyx is the hardest stone currently available in vintage Alhambra.


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> This doesn't include everything, but give you idea  -- from softest to hardest
> 
> Moh's Scale of Mineral Hardness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malachite is one of those stones they say to be very careful with, but I think it is mostly common sense things.  Don't submerge in water, don't wear while you are doing work around the house, etc.


Please pardon my ignorance but which group would ONYX and CARNELIAN fall in ?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not counting all gold I believe that onyx is the hardest stone currently available in vintage Alhambra.


Didn't see this until I posted above but what about CARNELIAN?

Gosh!!! I so wish I can have a 20 Carnelian and a 20 TE to wear together


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> Didn't see this until I posted above but what about CARNELIAN?
> 
> Gosh!!! I so wish I can have a 20 Carnelian and a 20 TE to wear together



I had no clue, so looked it up, and according to this source onyx, carnelian, and chalcedony are all listed at 6.5-7.0 on the Moh's scale.

http://www.gemselect.com/gem-info/gem-hardness-info.php

This source also says:
_To give some examples from everyday life,
a fingernail has a hardness of *2*; 
a copper penny, about *3*; 
a knife blade, *5*; 
window glass, *5.5*; 
and a steel file, *6.5*._


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> I had no clue, so looked it up, and according to this source onyx, carnelian, and chalcedony are all listed at 6.5-7.0 on the Moh's scale.
> 
> http://www.gemselect.com/gem-info/gem-hardness-info.php



Thank you dearest S


----------



## jlm916

sbelle said:


> I love, love, love malachite and your ring is gorgeous!
> 
> I am sure they told you, but malachite is very soft stone, so make sure to take care of your beautiful baby!
> 
> Thank you! I knew about malachite being a soft stone, but it grabbed me so hard that I can be happy only wearing it when it won't get wet or knocked around. We lost our sweet dog to cancer at the end of May and when I saw this ring I thought there was no better piece to remind me of the luck, love, and good fortune he brought for the past 10-1/2 years.


----------



## jlm916

Oops, guess I don't know how to reply, *sbelle*.

Thank you! I knew about malachite being a soft stone, but it grabbed me so hard that I can be happy only wearing it when it won't get wet or knocked around. We lost our sweet dog to cancer at the end of May and when I saw this ring I thought there was no better piece to remind me of the luck, love, and good fortune he brought for the past 10-1/2 years.


----------



## chaneljewel

That's so sweet that you remember the love of your dog through the ring.


----------



## sbelle

I understand why it grabbed you--it is beautiful!  And even more that it is a special reminder for you!  Congratulations!


----------



## MyDogTink

jlm916 said:


> Oops, guess I don't know how to reply, *sbelle*.
> 
> Thank you! I knew about malachite being a soft stone, but it grabbed me so hard that I can be happy only wearing it when it won't get wet or knocked around. We lost our sweet dog to cancer at the end of May and when I saw this ring I thought there was no better piece to remind me of the luck, love, and good fortune he brought for the past 10-1/2 years.



Losing a pet is devastating. I hope your beautiful ring brings you some peace.


----------



## Candice0985

My most recent purchase is this carnelian sweet necklace, I love the translucency of the carnelian!


----------



## dialv

Candice0985 said:


> My most recent purchase is this carnelian sweet necklace, I love the translucency of the carnelian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414911



Sooo pretty[emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Malachite pendant from DH for my birthday.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love how this pendant coordinates with the perlee pieces.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3418809
> 
> I love how this pendant coordinates with the perlee pieces.



Wow, looks amazing.  I think your pendant has the perfect pattern of greens[emoji172]


----------



## doloresmia

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3418809
> 
> I love how this pendant coordinates with the perlee pieces.



Love this!!!! Love your DH's taste!


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3418808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malachite pendant from DH for my birthday.



Happy Birthday! Will you layer this with your other malachite necklaces?


----------



## kimber418

MyDogTink said:


> Happy Birthday! Will you layer this with your other malachite necklaces?



SO beautiful!   Love your malachite pendant with Perlee~


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3418809
> 
> I love how this pendant coordinates with the perlee pieces.



Our VCA QUEEN [emoji1414]

Happy birthday dearest [emoji179]


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3418809
> 
> I love how this pendant coordinates with the perlee pieces.



Happy belated Birthday my fellow Birthday twin !
Your DH picked a beautiful piece for you and it looks fabulous with your Perlee pieces .
Enjoy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

doloresmia said:


> Love this!!!! Love your DH's taste!


Well...actually, I picked it out, had it sent here and he got to give it to me for my birthday. 
Wasn't I sweet to save him the time and worry of finding me just the right gift?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> Wow, looks amazing.  I think your pendant has the perfect pattern of greens[emoji172]


Thank you so much. 
I wasn't initially interested in this pendant but i couldn't resist the character of this one. 
I really love it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Our VCA QUEEN [emoji1414]
> 
> Happy birthday dearest [emoji179]


Thank you so much for the happy birthday wishes!!
I believe that the VCA queen crown belongs to our dear Sbelle. Her taste in VCA and amazing collection is unrivaled.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> Happy belated Birthday my fellow Birthday twin !
> Your DH picked a beautiful piece for you and it looks fabulous with your Perlee pieces .
> Enjoy!


Thank you so much. 
I had initially dismissed these pendants but now I'm happy to have one. You really can adjust it quite a bit. I'm looking ahead towards a very challenging year so I hope that this large green lucky charm brings me lots of good luck. ❤️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Happy Birthday! Will you layer this with your other malachite necklaces?


That's a great question. I haven't played around with it with other necklaces yet. 
What do you think?? Would it be too much?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> SO beautiful!   Love your malachite pendant with Perlee~


Thank you sweetest friend


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> Happy belated Birthday my fellow Birthday twin !
> Your DH picked a beautiful piece for you and it looks fabulous with your Perlee pieces .
> Enjoy!


Happy belated birthday to you as well!!


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much.
> I had initially dismissed these pendants but now I'm happy to have one. You really can adjust it quite a bit. I'm looking ahead towards a very challenging year so I hope that this large green lucky charm brings me lots of good luck. ❤️



Ohh, don't enable me, I was considering one of these too, but talked myself out of it as I thought I would get more use out of other pieces. But your pictures are very enabling as usual .
Here's to lots of good luck for the challenging year  ( <---- I would usually pick the emoticons with champagne, but since they are gone now the beer emoticons have to fill that void. Just imagine that is champagne instead of beer, lol ).



texasgirliegirl said:


> Happy belated birthday to you as well!!



Thank you so much ! 
Unfortunately no new VCA piece for me yet because my Paris trip got cancelled, but I am now planning to go in August and can't wait to finally try on some pieces at VCA .
I already pre paid for a pendant that is waiting for me, but the two motif mop yg earrings are also growing on me lately. I always liked the three motif earrings as well (love the grey mop in them), but perhaps the two motif earrings are a bit easier to wear.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> Ohh, don't enable me, I was considering one of these too, but talked myself out of it as I thought I would get more use out of other pieces. But your pictures are very enabling as usual .
> Here's to lots of good luck for the challenging year  ( <---- I would usually pick the emoticons with champagne, but since they are gone now the beer emoticons have to fill that void. Just imagine that is champagne instead of beer, lol ).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much !
> Unfortunately no new VCA piece for me yet because my Paris trip got cancelled, but I am now planning to go in August and can't wait to finally try on some pieces at VCA .
> I already pre paid for a pendant that is waiting for me, but the two motif mop yg earrings are also growing on me lately. I always liked the three motif earrings as well (love the grey mop in them), but perhaps the two motif earrings are a bit easier to wear.


You are going to PARIS???!!!  Lucky you!!
Now I'm so envious because I would love to buy the sevres blue pendant!!
Do try on the magic earrings. I purchased the three stone ( grey mop, white mop, onyx) last Summer because the two clover earrings were just meh. I was very surprised because I thought they were a definite yes.


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are going to PARIS???!!!  Lucky you!!
> Now I'm so envious because I would love to buy the sevres blue pendant!!
> Do try on the magic earrings. I purchased the three stone ( grey mop, white mop, onyx) last Summer because the two clover earrings were just meh. I was very surprised because I thought they were a definite yes.



Oh my, that's exactly the pendant that is waiting for me  .
It was supposed to be my Birthday gift, but now I have to wait a little bit longer because my trip was cancelled.
I think they are still available so if you really want one and need a SA to work with, just let me know .
I think they can hold it for you for a while as long as you do a (partial) payment.

Thank you for the advice regarding  the three stone earrings, I will definitely follow your advice and try them on. Do you find them easy to wear? I would like a pair of longer earrings, but something that is easy to wear and not too heavy.
I can imagine you were suprised to feel meh about the two clover earrings.
I once had that feeling with a H. shawl.  I was so in love with a red Peuple du Vent shawl, but once I tried it on, it just did not work. At all.
Hopefully, I won't feel the same about the two clover earrings, but we will see.
I always liked this pic of Kelly Rutherford (playing Lily van der Woodsen in Gossip Girl here) with her two motif earrings .


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much for the happy birthday wishes!!
> I believe that the VCA queen crown belongs to our dear Sbelle. Her taste in VCA and amazing collection is unrivaled.



You are too sweet.  I think you are the queen !!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much for the happy birthday wishes!!
> I believe that the VCA queen crown belongs to our dear Sbelle. Her taste in VCA and amazing collection is unrivaled.



That's so modest of you VCA Princess [emoji1414]


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> You are too sweet.  I think you are the queen !!



I think it's OK to have two very modest queens [emoji1414][emoji1414]


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle said:


> You are too sweet.  I think you are the queen !!



I love the look of these earrings too.


----------



## doloresmia

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well...actually, I picked it out, had it sent here and he got to give it to me for my birthday.
> Wasn't I sweet to save him the time and worry of finding me just the right gift?



You are very very thoughtful. So thoughtful, maybe that merits another little gift?[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> You are too sweet.  I think you are the queen !!


No ma'am but I will happily settle for princess


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my, that's exactly the pendant that is waiting for me  .
> It was supposed to be my Birthday gift, but now I have to wait a little bit longer because my trip was cancelled.
> I think they are still available so if you really want one and need a SA to work with, just let me know .
> I think they can hold it for you for a while as long as you do a (partial) payment.
> 
> Thank you for the advice regarding  the three stone earrings, I will definitely follow your advice and try them on. Do you find them easy to wear? I would like a pair of longer earrings, but something that is easy to wear and not too heavy.
> I can imagine you were suprised to feel meh about the two clover earrings.
> I once had that feeling with a H. shawl.  I was so in love with a red Peuple du Vent shawl, but once I tried it on, it just did not work. At all.
> Hopefully, I won't feel the same about the two clover earrings, but we will see.
> I always liked this pic of Kelly Rutherford (playing Lily van der Woodsen in Gossip Girl here) with her two motif earrings .


These look so pretty on KR. I'm not really sure why they didn't wow me. Trust me...it was my fault and not the earring's fault because they really are lovely. 
The three stone pair is the only dangly glamorous pair that I own. I've always admired them!!
They are stunning in malachite as well....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

doloresmia said:


> You are very very thoughtful. So thoughtful, maybe that merits another little gift?[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



I need a little devil emoji right about now....!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Happy belated birthday Chanel and texasgirliegirl.    Such nice birthday gifts!   Wish I could get the sevres blue pendant too tgg!!


----------



## JulesB68

Belated birthday wishes to Chanel & TGG. 

Thought it was about time I 'fessed up to this little purchase.




Surprised by how much presence the butterfly pendant has; so much more than when I tried the bracelet on. Hopefully one day I'll get to graduate to the big boys vintage league!


----------



## sbelle

JulesB68 said:


> Belated birthday wishes to Chanel & TGG.
> 
> Thought it was about time I 'fessed up to this little purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3422553
> 
> 
> Surprised by how much presence the butterfly pendant has; so much more than when I tried the bracelet on. Hopefully one day I'll get to graduate to the big boys vintage league!



Who hoo!  Beautiful!


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> Belated birthday wishes to Chanel & TGG.
> 
> Thought it was about time I 'fessed up to this little purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3422553
> 
> 
> Surprised by how much presence the butterfly pendant has; so much more than when I tried the bracelet on. Hopefully one day I'll get to graduate to the big boys vintage league!


The colour gives these sweets great impact


----------



## HeidiDavis

Wowza!  That whole ensemble is breathtaking!!!

Edit:  Sorry, this comment was in reference to TGG's outfit with the Perlee earrings and bracelet and Magic pendant.  I tried to quote her but somehow failed.  Me and technology...not a match made in heaven.  Sigh.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Candice0985 said:


> My most recent purchase is this carnelian sweet necklace, I love the translucency of the carnelian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414911



Pretty! I didn't know carnelian was translucent like that!


----------



## HeidiDavis

JulesB68 said:


> Belated birthday wishes to Chanel & TGG.
> 
> Thought it was about time I 'fessed up to this little purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3422553
> 
> 
> Surprised by how much presence the butterfly pendant has; so much more than when I tried the bracelet on. Hopefully one day I'll get to graduate to the big boys vintage league!




Just lovely! I so want these turquoise earrings in yg!!!


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> Pretty! I didn't know carnelian was translucent like that!


I've heard that it was from other carnelian owners, but seeing it in person it's very glowy when the light can shine through both sides of the motif. When it's worn it looks opaque.

I have another Sweet purchase on it's way as well  one that I previously owned but returned due to airlines in the motif, I've found the perfect one almost 4 years later!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3418809
> 
> I love how this pendant coordinates with the perlee pieces.


Beautiful! I hope your birthday was wonderful, I missed seeing this somehow.


----------



## **Chanel**

JulesB68 said:


> Belated birthday wishes to Chanel & TGG.
> 
> Thought it was about time I 'fessed up to this little purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3422553
> 
> 
> Surprised by how much presence the butterfly pendant has; so much more than when I tried the bracelet on. Hopefully one day I'll get to graduate to the big boys vintage league!



Thank you for the birthday wishes and congratulations on your new VCA, *JulesB68 !*
The butterfly pendant in turquoise is beautiful and it's a great match with the turquoise earrings. 
Enjoy !


----------



## Kalos

my first VCA, it's a joint birthday gift from myself and my husband to me. I tried the vintage MOP too, but felt this was more my style. Can't wait to wear it.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3426321
> View attachment 3426322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first VCA, it's a joint birthday gift from myself and my husband to me. I tried the vintage MOP too, but felt this was more my style. Can't wait to wear it.



Happy birthday and big congrats on your beautiful pendant! It looks gorgeous on you. Now your mod shot makes me want it..[emoji173]️


----------



## chaneljewel

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3426321
> View attachment 3426322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first VCA, it's a joint birthday gift from myself and my husband to me. I tried the vintage MOP too, but felt this was more my style. Can't wait to wear it.


Pretty!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## PennyD2911

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3426321
> View attachment 3426322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first VCA, it's a joint birthday gift from myself and my husband to me. I tried the vintage MOP too, but felt this was more my style. Can't wait to wear it.



Congratulations! I have the Vintage Alhambra Diamond Pave Pendant in YG I purchased in the spring and I love it! I've worn it 24/7 since I purchased it. I think you will love yours  too. [emoji4]


----------



## Kalos

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations! I have the Vintage Alhambra Diamond Pave Pendant in YG I purchased in the spring and I love it! I've worn it 24/7 since I purchased it. I think you will love yours  too. [emoji4]





chaneljewel said:


> Pretty!  Happy Birthday!





sugarplumpurse said:


> Happy birthday and big congrats on your beautiful pendant! It looks gorgeous on you. Now your mod shot makes me want it..[emoji173]️



Thanks! Its so sparkly, I'm really loving it.


----------



## JulesB68

Looks beautiful on you Kalos! Congratulations on your first VCA & happy birthday!


----------



## Candice0985

My new Turquoise sweet arrived today!


----------



## MyDogTink

JulesB68 said:


> Belated birthday wishes to Chanel & TGG.
> 
> Thought it was about time I 'fessed up to this little purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3422553
> 
> 
> Surprised by how much presence the butterfly pendant has; so much more than when I tried the bracelet on. Hopefully one day I'll get to graduate to the big boys vintage league!



Perfect for summer!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OMG what a dangerous thread to find! Hiding my eyes but my fingers are still moving!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG what a dangerous thread to find! Hiding my eyes but my fingers are still moving!!!! hahahahaha


IF, just beware. 
The VCA slope is a lot more slippery than the orange slope....trust me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

texasgirliegirl said:


> IF, just beware.
> The VCA slope is a lot more slippery than the orange slope....trust me.


Oh geez... I've already got both legs on an Hermes slolum... I can't take another olymipic ski slope hahahaha


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh geez... I've already got both legs on an Hermes slolum... I can't take another olymipic ski slope hahahaha


VCA and Hermes go hand and hand. Many of us are addicted to both. It's a pretty serious addiction and what makes it so dangerous is how accessible VCA is ( unlike Hermes). 
When I look at my VCA boxes I imagine how many croc bags I could have purchased and then I want to faint. As a H collector, you kind of "need" a piece of VCA. At least one clover for good luck....


----------



## 911snowball

Well stated!  They are both addictive, but VCA is in a separate category of dangerous for me.  It does not help that my boutique is 5 min from where I live. 
It is so easy just to drop by....


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh geez... I've already got both legs on an Hermes slolum... I can't take another olymipic ski slope hahahaha



Ha! Great to see you here, IF!!! I am always trying to balance my H purchases with VCA & jewelry....slippery slopes indeed!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Love everyone's new purchases!


----------



## JeanGranger

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 3429811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Turquoise sweet arrived today!



Very nice layers


----------



## rileygirl

Added the sweet butterfly that I will pass on to my 13 year old daughter when she is a bit older.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rileygirl, how wonderful to see you! Beautiful stack!


----------



## chiaoapple

WG Perlee Clover! It is just so shiny.....


----------



## Alena21

Here she is...


----------



## rileygirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Rileygirl, how wonderful to see you! Beautiful stack!


It's nice to be back, thank you!


----------



## Alena21

Hmm, seems like all the VCA jewellers are on vacation till mid July so I can't have my BA bracelet shortened at the moment. So I didn't leave it there. Shall wear it till they are back. Mind boggling how there is not at least 1 left to do the job.... I'm so perplexed..


----------



## jehaga

Mine!!!!!


----------



## jehaga

Oh Happy Day!!!!’


----------



## jehaga




----------



## Yuki85

My first piece


----------



## BWM

My new Magic Alhambra pave earrings!


----------



## kimber418

BWM said:


> My new Magic Alhambra pave earrings!




BEAUTIFUL~!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BWM said:


> My new Magic Alhambra pave earrings!


Drool worthy!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just the solid white gold and blue agate.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yuki85 said:


> My first piece


Perfect. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BWM said:


> My new Magic Alhambra pave earrings!


These are faaaaabulous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Just the solid white gold and blue agate.
> View attachment 4495771
> View attachment 4495772


Gorgeous bracelets!!!


----------



## anitsirk

EpiFanatic said:


> Just the solid white gold and blue agate.
> View attachment 4495771
> View attachment 4495772



It looks soooo good when the motifs are close together!!! I wish my wrists were skinny enough to remove 2 links between each one lol


----------



## xsimplicity

Lucky & blessed


----------



## Notorious Pink

xsimplicity said:


> Lucky & blessed


GORGEOUS


----------



## LuckyMe14

anitsirk said:


> It looks soooo good when the motifs are close together!!! I wish my wrists were skinny enough to remove 2 links between each one lol



Can I please ask how many cms the bracelet is in this way? 2 links removed from each motif? Thanks so much!!


----------



## LuckyMe14

xsimplicity said:


> Lucky & blessed



So pretty!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

My first VCA earrings. And my 22nd anniversary present. Yay!!!  Thank you to all those that gave me such valuable input in the other thread.  I love these little studs. They are so beautifully small and perfect. I can see all the little diamonds in them. I just love them.


----------



## rk4265

xsimplicity said:


> Lucky & blessed


On my list. Love them and wear in good health. Post modeling pics


----------



## Ruxby

My very first piece of VCA, a vintage Alhambra ring in yellow gold, onyx, & tiny diamond which will be worn as a pinky ring. It was a great experience purchasing the ring from the Chicago boutique. The boutique is beautiful and I got to take a peek at all the beautiful jewelry like being in a museum. My SA was kind and did a great job finding me the right size and she even complimented me a tiny box of chocolate.


----------



## XCCX

Yay!


----------



## TankerToad

Joined the guilloche club!!
Love how dynamic the cut gold is -
Very lively and luminous


----------



## etoupebirkin

What did you get?!!!
Earrings, bracelet, necklace...or all three!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> What did you get?!!!
> Earrings, bracelet, necklace...or all three!


Well... necklace and earrings so far, but want to add the diamond / guilloche bracelet that’s coming out soon.


----------



## PennyD2911

Vintage Alhambra Mother of Pearl 20 Motif Necklace


----------



## StudentDoc

I saw the guilloche in real life over this past weekend. A woman at the grocery store was wearing the bracelet and it was GORGEOUS! Now I want the pendant even though I already have the yellow gold vintage Alhambra pendant...but they're different enough, right??


----------



## munkeebag81

My first piece arrived today.   DH got me the Vintage Alhambra Mother is Pearl 5 Motif bracelet so I can stack it with the Cartier Love.


----------



## PennyD2911

munkeebag81 said:


> My first piece arrived today.   DH got me the Vintage Alhambra Mother is Pearl 5 Motif bracelet so I can stack it with the Cartier Love.



Congratulations! That is a beautiful classic piece to start your collection.


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree that the guilloche is gorgeous!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Well... necklace and earrings so far, but want to add the diamond / guilloche bracelet that’s coming out soon.


I think I’d like to get the same. I wonder how a normal Vintage Alhambra looks with the Guilloché as a 20-motif together... hmmm....


----------



## WindyCityCoco




----------



## WindyCityCoco

and more 's


----------



## xsimplicity




----------



## 911snowball

WindyCity, the earrings are beautiful on you. Very flattering to your coloring , you look very elegant.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

911snowball said:


> WindyCity, the earrings are beautiful on you. Very flattering to your coloring , you look very elegant.


Thanks Snowball! I really love them, I need to get them adjusted a little as they are quite tight


----------



## Notorious Pink

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 4537231


Loooove guilloche


----------



## xsimplicity

Notorious Pink said:


> Loooove guilloche



Me too! Bought the earrings last month and though I don’t like to be matchy matchy, just couldn’t pass this up.


----------



## LOYER

J'aime le pendentif guilloché.


----------



## xsimplicity




----------



## LOYER

Très beau, félicitation !


----------



## gagabag

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 4537341


I love simple things like this, very elegant!


----------



## Bee-licious

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 4537341


Wow this is STUNNING! I have the 10 motif on layaway but this pendant is a totally different look, it’s gorgeous!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Latest purchase is the guilloche and pave 5 motif bracelet! This rounds out my bracelet collection for now. The ring is not mine but I had fun in the boutique yesterday (haven’t been in VCA since last December)! I made my entire wishlist for the next couple years


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rhl2987 said:


> Latest purchase is the guilloche and pave 5 motif bracelet! This rounds out my bracelet collection for now. The ring is not mine but I had fun in the boutique yesterday (haven’t been in VCA since last December)! I made my entire wishlist for the next couple years


STUNNING. Congratulations!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> STUNNING. Congratulations!!


 Thank you! I did not even ask to try on the necklace or that would have been the end for me. Looking forward to when you add that to your collection!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Latest purchase is the guilloche and pave 5 motif bracelet! This rounds out my bracelet collection for now. The ring is not mine but I had fun in the boutique yesterday (haven’t been in VCA since last December)! I made my entire wishlist for the next couple years


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Gorgeous!!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## 7777777

Rhl2987 said:


> Latest purchase is the guilloche and pave 5 motif bracelet! This rounds out my bracelet collection for now. The ring is not mine but I had fun in the boutique yesterday (haven’t been in VCA since last December)! I made my entire wishlist for the next couple years


Love the bracelet. You need that ring, looks great on you and compliments the bracelet!


----------



## Rhl2987

7777777 said:


> Love the bracelet. You need that ring, looks great on you and compliments the bracelet!


 Thank you!! I love the earrings so will definitely go for those first, but the ring has certainly caught my eye as well.


----------



## 7777777

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!! I love the earrings so will definitely go for those first, but the ring has certainly caught my eye as well.


Which earrings are you planning on getting?


----------



## Rhl2987

7777777 said:


> Which earrings are you planning on getting?


The yellow and white butterfly earrings but I think that will be a late 2020 purchase, or even 2021.


----------



## 7777777

Rhl2987 said:


> The yellow and white butterfly earrings but I think that will be a late 2020 purchase, or even 2021.


Omg, those are gorgeous!


----------



## VandaOrchid

Rhl2987 said:


> Latest purchase is the guilloche and pave 5 motif bracelet! This rounds out my bracelet collection for now. The ring is not mine but I had fun in the boutique yesterday (haven’t been in VCA since last December)! I made my entire wishlist for the next couple years



Beautiful, congratulations. Butterflies would go great together!


----------



## pinaytisay

Hi all. Purchased this from VCA Sydney last week. Totally in love with this bracelet.


----------



## PennyD2911

pinaytisay said:


> Hi all. Purchased this from VCA Sydney last week. Totally in love with this bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543899



It is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Mali_

pinaytisay said:


> Hi all. Purchased this from VCA Sydney last week. Totally in love with this bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543899


That is a beautiful blue.


----------



## chiaoapple

Bleu agate 10 and 5!


----------



## Mali_

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4546238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu agate 10 and 5!


Blue perfection.


----------



## PennyD2911

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4546238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu agate 10 and 5!


Lovely, congratulations!


----------



## alana40

pinaytisay said:


> Hi all. Purchased this from VCA Sydney last week. Totally in love with this bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543899


Did u see any Onyx one in Sydney ?


----------



## safari88

Also got the BA bracelet recently.
There were only two in store when I purchased it, and I chose the darker one 

Sorry for the large pic


----------



## gagabag

candeyige said:


> Also got the BA bracelet recently.
> There were only two in store when I purchased it, and I chose the darker one
> 
> Sorry for the large pic


Love it! The larger the pic, the better!
I should remember to wear mine.


----------



## Jakemeister1000

A special order: Onyx with WG, for the lucky lady!


----------



## TankerToad

Jakemeister1000 said:


> A special order: Onyx with WG, for the lucky lady!
> 
> View attachment 4619686


Ahhhh fabulous and pleased to be twins with this lucky lady !


----------



## innerpeace85

Lapis with alternating pave 5 motif bracelet!! Can’t believe it’s mine


----------



## rk4265

innerpeace85 said:


> Lapis with alternating pave 5 motif bracelet!! Can’t believe it’s mine
> View attachment 4621306
> 
> View attachment 4621305


So beautiful. Can I ask the price


----------



## innerpeace85

rk4265 said:


> So beautiful. Can I ask the price


USD 14200


----------



## cattttrannn

innerpeace85 said:


> USD 14200


Beautiful bracelet. May I ask where and how you are able to get it? TIA


----------



## innerpeace85

cattttrannn said:


> Beautiful bracelet. May I ask where and how you are able to get it? TIA


From stand alone boutique in US after building up relationship with SA


----------



## gottabagit

So Santa felt I was a good girl and here’s my reward.


----------



## DS2006

My Christmas/anniversary gifts, 12/25, 12/26!


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> My Christmas/anniversary gifts, 12/25, 12/26!
> 
> View attachment 4623687



Perfect combo.  Classic staple.


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> My Christmas/anniversary gifts, 12/25, 12/26!
> 
> View attachment 4623687



Congrats on the purchases!! They are such a classic!


----------



## Sakong

DS2006 said:


> My Christmas/anniversary gifts, 12/25, 12/26!
> 
> View attachment 4623687


They look beautiful together. Can you put your model shot?


----------



## designerdiva40

One of my Christmas gifts from Santa


----------



## TankerToad

Found this little lion in my stocking 
He’s extra special and have loved this clip since seeing the vintage VCA archive photos - He is new but a rather elusive little guy- love his crazy hair !!

View attachment 4624290


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

TankerToad said:


> Found this little lion in my stocking
> He’s extra special and have loved this clip since seeing the vintage VCA archive photos - He is new but a rather elusive little guy- love his crazy hair !!


He is adorable! I really regret not picking up the one at Selfridges during Summer.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Found this little lion in my stocking
> He’s extra special and have loved this clip since seeing the vintage VCA archive photos - He is new but a rather elusive little guy- love his crazy hair !!



Love this little whimsical lion!


----------



## EpiFanatic

TankerToad said:


> Found this little lion in my stocking
> He’s extra special and have loved this clip since seeing the vintage VCA archive photos - He is new but a rather elusive little guy- love his crazy hair !!


A beautiful piece. It will look fabulous on coats and sweaters.


----------



## Bisoux78

So, I _finally _caved in and bit the bullet...My first Malachite piece despite hearing of its supposed “difficult upkeep”. After messaging several Instagram users who tagged their Malachite pieces, I’ve come to the conclusion that I should get what my heart wants and stop worrying about the wear & tear. Besides, I baby my jewelry anyways . Here she is in all her emerald green glory...I can’t stop staring at her! lol


----------



## TankerToad

Stardust Andromeda said:


> He is adorable! I really regret not picking up the one at Selfridges during Summer.


They are hard to find — saw one in Osaka last summer and dreamed having it ever since!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> They are hard to find — saw one in Osaka last summer and dreamed having it ever since!


Love your new Lion! I can’t wait to see how you style him!


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Found this little lion in my stocking
> He’s extra special and have loved this clip since seeing the vintage VCA archive photos - He is new but a rather elusive little guy- love his crazy hair !!


I wish Santa would stuff my stocking with VCA!!!
Congratulations on adding this beautiful kitty...such a beauty!  I can't wait to see how he is styled!  Enjoy him!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> My Christmas/anniversary gifts, 12/25, 12/26!
> 
> View attachment 4623687


So happy for you!!  What a perfect set. Merry Christmas and happy anniversary!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Sweet butterfly pendant, again from Santa. I'll be layering it with my limited edition alhambra. Happy New Year 2020!


----------



## alexcluvlv

DS2006 said:


> My Christmas/anniversary gifts, 12/25, 12/26!
> 
> View attachment 4623687


Beautiful and sparkly set


----------



## dottiebbb

Leo the Lion said:


> Sweet butterfly pendant, again from Santa. I'll be layering it with my limited edition alhambra. Happy New Year 2020!


Pretty! I'd love to see more photos, as I'm considering the sweet butterfly as a layering piece.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Found this little lion in my stocking
> He’s extra special and have loved this clip since seeing the vintage VCA archive photos - He is new but a rather elusive little guy- love his crazy hair !!


He’s so cute!!!   Such a sweet face!   Love!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Leo the Lion said:


> Sweet butterfly pendant, again from Santa. I'll be layering it with my limited edition alhambra. Happy New Year 2020!


The sweet butterfly makes the most perfect layering piece. A sweet pendant has been on my list forever.  Enjoy. It’s beautiful!!  And please share modeling pics!


----------



## Leo the Lion

EpiFanatic said:


> The sweet butterfly makes the most perfect layering piece. A sweet pendant has been on my list forever.  Enjoy. It’s beautiful!!  And please share modeling pics!


Thanks so much!! The photo does not capture the luster of pink, green and blue. Happy New Year 2020!


----------



## Leo the Lion

dottiebbb said:


> Pretty! I'd love to see more photos, as I'm considering the sweet butterfly as a layering piece.


Thanks sweetie! I need to take more pictures!


----------



## Belle-brune

Happy new year ladies  I went in to my local boutique after lusting over frivole between the finger ring and decided to pass on it for now
I would get more wear of necklaces, bracelets and earrings more than rings, I barely wear my wedding ring
Anyhow, my sales lady showed us the single motif holiday pendant and we all agreed value was not great as she described it as porcelain and not even a natural stone! Still love it though on the few ladies here at tpf!
Decided to add sweet 16 motif RG and VA magic YG earrings!
On the other hand, my sister went looking for the sweet 6 motif RG VA and decided it was too small and dainty so she decided on the classic VA YG 5 motif and pendant, super classic! Wear per cost is justifiable and amazing


----------



## Belle-brune

More pics


----------



## dottiebbb

Belle-brune said:


> Happy new year ladies  I went in to my local boutique after lusting over frivole between the finger ring and decided to pass on it for now
> I would get more wear of necklaces, bracelets and earrings more than rings, I barely wear my wedding ring
> Anyhow, my sales lady showed us the single motif holiday pendant and we all agreed value was not great as she described it as porcelain and not even a natural stone! Still love it though on the few ladies here at tpf!
> Decided to add sweet 16 motif RG and VA magic YG earrings!
> On the other hand, my sister went looking for the sweet 6 motif RG VA and decided it was too small and dainty so she decided on the classic VA YG 5 motif and pendant, super classic! Wear per cost is justifiable and amazing


 
Beautiful, classic pieces! I saved your photo of the VA gold bracelet, pendant, and earrings for my inspiration folder. How perfectly lovely!


----------



## Belle-brune

dottiebbb said:


> Beautiful, classic pieces! I saved your photo of the VA gold bracelet, pendant, and earrings for my inspiration folder. How perfectly lovely!


Thank you! You will undoubtedly get a lot of wear plus they are timeless


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Over a year ago, I was fortunate enough to visit the Van Cleef & Arpels Alhambra 50th Anniversary Exhibit at South Coast Plaza in Southern California.

I left the exhibit with not only the desire to own one of these beautiful pieces, but also a small gift set that included cards showcasing beautiful scenes from the exhibit (the back of the cards are titled Luck, Icon, Timeless, Savoir-Faire, and Precious Variations with more information about Van Cleef & Arpels).

Here is what I purchased, the Magic Alhambra pendant, white gold, with mother-of-pearl.


----------



## alexcluvlv

This is actually my first and only VCA piece (for now )--the VA YG Onyx pendant necklace. DH bought it in Las Vegas at the VCA boutique in Crystals (special thanks to EpiFanatic and DS2006 for sharing their LV VCA SA contact ).  Hoping to add something else this summer .


----------



## DS2006

alexcluvlv said:


> This is actually my first and only VCA piece (for now )--the VA YG Onyx pendant necklace. DH bought it in Las Vegas at the VCA boutique in Crystals (special thanks to EpiFanatic and DS2006 for sharing their LV VCA SA contact ).  Hoping to add something else this summer .
> 
> View attachment 4645456



Perfect first piece!  I love the onyx!


----------



## Mali_

alexcluvlv said:


> This is actually my first and only VCA piece (for now )--the VA YG Onyx pendant necklace. DH bought it in Las Vegas at the VCA boutique in Crystals (special thanks to EpiFanatic and DS2006 for sharing their LV VCA SA contact ).  Hoping to add something else this summer .
> 
> View attachment 4645456


Lovely - I love the onyx.


----------



## cafecreme15

Leo the Lion said:


> Sweet butterfly pendant, again from Santa. I'll be layering it with my limited edition alhambra. Happy New Year 2020!


Love this little butterfly! So dainty and "sweet"


----------



## cattttrannn

I brought this Panda home. I am glad VCA making WG clip animal, so I can use with WG necklace


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

cattttrannn said:


> I brought this Panda home. I am glad VCA making WG clip animal, so I can use with WG necklace
> View attachment 4647238


wow i’ve been craving a chalcedony 20, can you do a mini review on yours?? i’ve also been really contemplating the panda clip so this combo is to DIE for please update us on how it is after a while!!


----------



## TankerToad

cattttrannn said:


> I brought this Panda home. I am glad VCA making WG clip animal, so I can use with WG necklace
> View attachment 4647238


Love the panda ! Fabulous


----------



## Notorious Pink

cattttrannn said:


> I brought this Panda home. I am glad VCA making WG clip animal, so I can use with WG necklace
> View attachment 4647238


Oh that's so adorable!!


----------



## cattttrannn

diane sun said:


> wow i’ve been craving a chalcedony 20, can you do a mini review on yours?? i’ve also been really contemplating the panda clip so this combo is to DIE for please update us on how it is after a while!!


I have 20+5 connected for this layout, you can do 10+5 for similar effect. I have this chalcedony    necklace because it is only one of two in WG having beautiful striated color. I wear jean and t-shirt/ sweater in light blue/ gray a lot, but you can see it looks good on black too. Also I can pair with my WG diamond pave earrings too.
So I am delighted that VCA is making cute panda ( who doesn’t love panda? ) and in right metal color. I move him to my old winter coat so I can wear him everyday when going out during winter. Hope you will get this necklace/ and panda brooch too


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

cattttrannn said:


> I have 20+5 connected for this layout, you can do 10+5 for similar effect. I have this chalcedony    necklace because it is only one of two in WG having beautiful striated color. I wear jean and t-shirt/ sweater in light blue/ gray a lot, but you can see it looks good on black too. Also I can pair with my WG diamond pave earrings too.
> So I am delighted that VCA is making cute panda ( who doesn’t love panda? ) and in right metal color. I move him to my old winter coat so I can wear him everyday when going out during winter. Hope you will get this necklace/ and panda brooch too
> View attachment 4648100


thank you! that’s really helpful!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

I'm really loving the sweet butterfly necklace more than I thought. Great for layering and the luster is amazing. Changes from pink, green to white. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## lisawhit

cattttrannn said:


> I have 20+5 connected for this layout, you can do 10+5 for similar effect. I have this chalcedony    necklace because it is only one of two in WG having beautiful striated color. I wear jean and t-shirt/ sweater in light blue/ gray a lot, but you can see it looks good on black too. Also I can pair with my WG diamond pave earrings too.
> So I am delighted that VCA is making cute panda ( who doesn’t love panda? ) and in right metal color. I move him to my old winter coat so I can wear him everyday when going out during winter. Hope you will get this necklace/ and panda brooch too
> View attachment 4648100


have you tried the 20 + 5 doubled?  That's one of my favorite ways.


----------



## WindyCityCoco




----------



## NurseAnn

Added the yellow gold perlée this week.  I love the shine and texture of it.


----------



## birkin10600

My new to me Turquoise Lucky Alhambra earclips in white gold. Happy that finally my lucky alhambra turquoise collection is now complete. Modeling pic with the earclips and necklace. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]


----------



## lisawhit

NurseAnn said:


> Added the yellow gold perlée this week.  I love the shine and texture of it.


it's a daily staple for me....you're going to love the versatility of this!  Congrats!


----------



## N00dle

NurseAnn said:


> Added the yellow gold perlée this week.  I love the shine and texture of it.


Love it. Doesn’t the 5 motif go over and scratch your watch though?


----------



## NurseAnn

N00dle said:


> Love it. Doesn’t the 5 motif go over and scratch your watch though?


Thank you!  If anything, the 5 motif sometimes slips under my watchband.  They’re sized so that they generally play well together.  I actually prefer the wash it feels next to my watch over the way it felt next to my love bracelet on the other hand.  



lisawhit said:


> it's a daily staple for me....you're going to love the versatility of this!  Congrats!


Thank you!  It’s going to be a daily wear item for me for sure.  So simple and beautiful.


----------



## jenayb

My special order grey MOP / pink gold bracelet. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## birkin10600

jenaywins said:


> My special order grey MOP / pink gold bracelet. Thank you for letting me share.


Congrats dear![emoji322]  So beautiful.


----------



## jenayb

birkin10600 said:


> Congrats dear![emoji322]  So beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> My special order grey MOP / pink gold bracelet. Thank you for letting me share.



Congratulations! What a beautiful shade of grey mother of pearl!


----------



## Bunnybunny88

Bought this beauty last weekend. ❤ 
(Yes, I finally made up my mind) 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful shade of grey mother of pearl!



thank you, girl! Arguably so much more excited about Thursday’s arrival.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> thank you, girl! Arguably so much more excited about Thursday’s arrival.



You are too cute! You made me smile


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> You are too cute! You made me smile


----------



## hopiko

jenaywins said:


> My special order grey MOP / pink gold bracelet. Thank you for letting me share.


Stunning!  I love this combo! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

hopiko said:


> Stunning!  I love this combo! Congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## Rockysmom

jenaywins said:


> My special order grey MOP / pink gold bracelet. Thank you for letting me share.


Love it! I too special ordered this combo. How long did yours take to get?


----------



## rk4265

We celebrated Valentine’s Day a week early. I love this bracelet. So grateful


----------



## vcaalhambra

Tinklemd said:


> View attachment 3404751
> 
> 
> My first VCA!  White MOP with white gold!


Love it, congrats! I have the same necklace, wear it all the time!


----------



## vcaalhambra

I am trying to decide which VCA purchase should be next (I have 20 motif Alhambra necklace). If you had a choice to choose between Alhambra watch or Charm watch, which one would you choose? I am also thinking of frivole earrings but that can be in the future.


----------



## vcaalhambra

jenaywins said:


> My special order grey MOP / pink gold bracelet. Thank you for letting me share.


Congrats! Beautiful bracelet! Question about love bracelet? Is it YG or PG and do you take it on and off or do you keep it on all the time? If you take it on and off, does it have any affect on the mechanism? That's the reason I am not sure if I can get it since I am not comfortable wearing jewelry 24/7.


----------



## mimibee

vcaalhambra said:


> I am trying to decide which VCA purchase should be next (I have 20 motif Alhambra necklace). If you had a choice to choose between Alhambra watch or Charm watch, which one would you choose? I am also thinking of frivole earrings but that can be in the future.
> View attachment 4661197
> 
> View attachment 4661198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661199


I would pick earring first.


----------



## vcaalhambra

mimibee said:


> I would pick earring first.


Thanks! I was thinking the same, start with earrings, then move on to the watches.


----------



## DS2006

vcaalhambra said:


> Thanks! I was thinking the same, start with earrings, then move on to the watches.



I think that's a good plan. I am not sure I'd want an Alhambra watch because I wouldn't wear Alhambra on both wrists, neck, and earrings at the same time, so I think the watch would get the least wear. I do love the diamond clover one, though. I really like Cartier watches and think they go well with VCA.  JLC, Patek Phillipe, and other luxury watch brands would be worth considering as well.


----------



## jenayb

vcaalhambra said:


> Congrats! Beautiful bracelet! Question about love bracelet? Is it YG or PG and do you take it on and off or do you keep it on all the time? If you take it on and off, does it have any affect on the mechanism? That's the reason I am not sure if I can get it since I am not comfortable wearing jewelry 24/7.



Hi! Thanks so much.  

All of my Love bracelets are PG, but I'll admit to you that the colour delta between YG and PG for Cartier is, well, negligible at best. I keep them all on all the time, and actually used to wear more 24/7 than my current stack. It's been my experience that not only did I get comfortable wearing jewelry all the time, I actually feel *uncomfortable* if I take them off for any reason! They definitely become a part of you and feel comfortable when worn - showering, sleeping, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## jenayb

vcaalhambra said:


> I am trying to decide which VCA purchase should be next (I have 20 motif Alhambra necklace). If you had a choice to choose between Alhambra watch or Charm watch, which one would you choose? I am also thinking of frivole earrings but that can be in the future.
> View attachment 4661197
> 
> View attachment 4661198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661199



Earrings, no question!


----------



## vcaalhambra

DS2006 said:


> I think that's a good plan. I am not sure I'd want an Alhambra watch because I wouldn't wear Alhambra on both wrists, neck, and earrings at the same time, so I think the watch would get the least wear. I do love the diamond clover one, though. I really like Cartier watches and think they go well with VCA.  JLC, Patek Phillipe, and other luxury watch brands would be worth considering as well.


I agree! I have Ballon Bleu watch which goes well with Alhambra necklace and will go well with frivole earrings.


----------



## vcaalhambra

jenaywins said:


> Earrings, no question!


Thanks! I think so too, can't go wrong with frivole earrings.


----------



## vcaalhambra

jenaywins said:


> Hi! Thanks so much.
> 
> All of my Love bracelets are PG, but I'll admit to you that the colour delta between YG and PG for Cartier is, well, negligible at best. I keep them all on all the time, and actually used to wear more 24/7 than my current stack. It's been my experience that not only did I get comfortable wearing jewelry all the time, I actually feel *uncomfortable* if I take them off for any reason! They definitely become a part of you and feel comfortable when worn - showering, sleeping, etc. Hope this helps.


This definitely helps. I am just not sure if I can wear it all the time. I tried on YG love bracelet today and also the cuff with one diamond. It's really hard to get the cuff on and off. The bracelet fits much better. Now for the first love bracelet trying to decide between plan or the one with 4 diamonds.


----------



## Chanbal

vcaalhambra said:


> I am trying to decide which VCA purchase should be next (I have 20 motif Alhambra necklace). If you had a choice to choose between Alhambra watch or Charm watch, which one would you choose? I am also thinking of frivole earrings but that can be in the future.
> View attachment 4661197
> 
> View attachment 4661198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661199


I would get the frivole earrings, they are stunning. I like VCA watches, but they are not my favorite pieces.


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> We celebrated Valentine’s Day a week early. I love this bracelet. So grateful


Such a beautiful bracelet. Congratulations!!!


----------



## DS2006

vcaalhambra said:


> This definitely helps. I am just not sure if I can wear it all the time. I tried on YG love bracelet today and also the cuff with one diamond. It's really hard to get the cuff on and off. The bracelet fits much better. Now for the first love bracelet trying to decide between plan or the one with 4 diamonds.



Have you considered the VCA perlee signature bangle to wear with Alhambra pieces? I think it looks so much better than Love bracelets with Alhambra, plus it's easy put on and take off (and that keeps it in better condition, too). I know you weren't really asking for advice on that, so forgive me if I am intruding!


----------



## vcaalhambra

DS2006 said:


> Have you considered the VCA perlee signature bangle to wear with Alhambra pieces? I think it looks so much better than Love bracelets with Alhambra, plus it's easy put on and take off (and that keeps it in better condition, too). I know you weren't really asking for advice on that, so forgive me if I am intruding!


Thanks for the advice, I actually have looked at perlee bracelets but haven't tried them on yet, it is a good idea. It's just that wanted love bracelet for a very long time but was afraid to get it because I am not sure I can wear it all the time. And if I were to get it, still not sure between plan vs. 4 diamonds. Should I get the 4 diamond one or get a classic plan and add something to it like frivole earrings?


----------



## DS2006

vcaalhambra said:


> Thanks for the advice, I actually have looked at perlee bracelets but haven't tried them on yet, it is a good idea. It's just that wanted love bracelet for a very long time but was afraid to get it because I am not sure I can wear it all the time. And if I were to get it, still not sure between plan vs. 4 diamonds. Should I get the 4 diamond one or get a classic plan and add something to it like frivole earrings?



I like the diamonds, but I'd be very afraid to buy a regular Love when you are not sure you'd want to wear it 24/7.  I do have two friends who have the cuff and like it because they don't want to wear it 24/7 or even everyday.  If I were to buy one, I'd buy the Love cuff, but I love the VCA perlee bangle more!  I like keeping my jewelry in excellent condition, so I wouldn't wear any bracelet 24/7, personally.  I know it's popular, but only do what you are comfortable with!  I love the Frivole earrings, too!


----------



## vcaalhambra

DS2006 said:


> I like the diamonds, but I'd be very afraid to buy a regular Love when you are not sure you'd want to wear it 24/7.  I do have two friends who have the cuff and like it because they don't want to wear it 24/7 or even everyday.  If I were to buy one, I'd buy the Love cuff, but I love the VCA perlee bangle more!  I like keeping my jewelry in excellent condition, so I wouldn't wear any bracelet 24/7, personally.  I know it's popular, but only do what you are comfortable with!  I love the Frivole earrings, too!


Totally agree. The Love cuff is very uncomfortable to take on and off, plus I am in between sizes unlike the bracelet. Since I am not ready to commit to it yet, I will go with frivole earrings first


----------



## Mali_

DS2006 said:


> I like the diamonds, but I'd be very afraid to buy a regular Love when you are not sure you'd want to wear it 24/7.  I do have two friends who have the cuff and like it because they don't want to wear it 24/7 or even everyday.  If I were to buy one, I'd buy the Love cuff, but I love the VCA perlee bangle more!  I like keeping my jewelry in excellent condition, so I wouldn't wear any bracelet 24/7, personally.  I know it's popular, but only do what you are comfortable with!  I love the Frivole earrings, too!


I bought a cuff for the very same reason, as well as having to witness a friend become nearly phobic because she could not get the regular Love bracelet off for weeks as the gold had melded over. She eventually went to a welder. 
I can’t wait to get a Perlée clover bangle. I tried it on - fit beautifully but waiting for my Hermès call of a B30 in a 2019 color. It’s a constant battle -


----------



## DS2006

Mali_ said:


> I bought a cuff for the very same reason, as well as having to witness a friend become nearly phobic because she could not get the regular Love bracelet off for weeks as the gold had melded over. She eventually went to a welder.
> I can’t wait to get a Perlée clover bangle. I tried it on - fit beautifully but waiting for my Hermès call of a B30 in a 2019 color. It’s a constant battle -



YIKES on your friend and the Love bracelet!

The Perlee clover bangle is the most beautiful bangle I have ever tried on. I haven't decided if I'd get enough wear from it to justify having it, but there is no bangle that measures up to that one, IMO.  (I have to stay out of the Hermes and Chanel forums. )


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Hi,
Thanks DS2006 for your mention of the signature Perlee bracelet. I have been trying that one on, as well as the love bracelet mentioned. It does seem like I am between sizes on the VCA. I agree that I don’t think I want a bracelet that I cannot remove. I do like the cuff but I’m wondering about stacking with that. Does anybody have any experience with this? Also does anyone wear either of those bracelets with their watch? I have a steel Cartier watch that I wear every day and do not want to scratch the bracelets. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Oops! I think DS mentioned plain perlee bracelet, not signature. Would appreciate input on either one. I am very OCD about my jewelry. Scratching would be an issue for me. Thanks.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Watches&Jewels said:


> Oops! I think DS mentioned plain perlee bracelet, not signature. Would appreciate input on either one. I am very OCD about my jewelry. Scratching would be an issue for me. Thanks.


I have WG signature and it is my favorite bracelet. I don’t wear it with anything normally, on the rare occasion with a five motif, but 9/10 alone. No watch, nothing. I would hate for this bracelet to get scratched. I also have the love cuff and almost bought a WG love cuff. They don’t scratch on top of each other when stacked, but I don’t even like the idea of the perlee edges being scratched. So this is a stand alone piece for me. I didn’t buy the perlee bangle because it just didn’t look special enough for me.


----------



## DS2006

Watches&Jewels said:


> Oops! I think DS mentioned plain perlee bracelet, not signature. Would appreciate input on either one. I am very OCD about my jewelry. Scratching would be an issue for me. Thanks.



I was meaning Perlee signature but I love the Perlee pearls of gold (d'or) bangle, as well. While I have pictures saved of fabulous stacks with the signature and pearls of gold bangles stacked with a vintage alhambra bracelet, I just can't do it because I'd want them all to stay in excellent condition.  

I think Perlee signature and pearls of gold CAN be stacked together without hurting the other assuming the sizes are the same. I tried those on once.

I wear vintage alhambra alone, and I'd wear Perlee clover bangle alone if I ever get it.  I wear my Cartier watch alone.

As far as the Cartier Love goes, cuff or full bracelet, it has sharper edges than the VCA, and if anything, I think it's more of a danger to scratch other pieces, and it is also more likely to be scratched itself since it has no protectice edges like the Perlee signature bangle does.  So that is another bracelet that is probably best worn only with another Love. Although millions of people stack bracelets with the Love and it doesn't seem to bother them to get scratches!!!


----------



## Watches&Jewels

I tried the perlee d’or (m) and it felt tight. The large was definitely too big. Same with the signature bangle (size). I went to Cartier to try the bangle and cuff. There are definitely times when I would not want to have that bangle on. I feel that it is a potential safety risk. I liked the cuff, but wasn’t sure if it was “it”. I admire all the posts with multiple bracelets but am unsure if it will work for me. So frustrating. I have a *big* anniversary coming up. Hubby would like to upgrade my watch, but again, I am between case sizes. I have tried Rolex and AP. Maybe VCA would be the solution, but have not been able to make a decision there either. I am hoping that a March announcement will provide some enlightenment. Thanks for your input


----------



## DS2006

Watches&Jewels said:


> I tried the perlee d’or (m) and it felt tight. The large was definitely too big. Same with the signature bangle (size). I went to Cartier to try the bangle and cuff. There are definitely times when I would not want to have that bangle on. I feel that it is a potential safety risk. I liked the cuff, but wasn’t sure if it was “it”. I admire all the posts with multiple bracelets but am unsure if it will work for me. So frustrating. I have a *big* anniversary coming up. Hubby would like to upgrade my watch, but again, I am between case sizes. I have tried Rolex and AP. Maybe VCA would be the solution, but have not been able to make a decision there either. I am hoping that a March announcement will provide some enlightenment. Thanks for your input



That's so frustrating to be between sizes in the VCA bangles!  You make an excellent point about the safety risk regarding a bangle one cannot easily take off.  Did you look at the Cartier watches? They have a good variety of case sizes.  Like you, I am very much anticipating the new additions that VCA may announce!  I do hope you can find the perfect piece for your anniversary!  Please return and show us!


----------



## Watches&Jewels

I did look at Cartier. I want something that has a date and looks different from my current one. I’m hoping I will have a revelation soon! Thanks again.


----------



## DS2006

Watches&Jewels said:


> I did look at Cartier. I want something that has a date and looks different from my current one. I’m hoping I will have a revelation soon! Thanks again.



You're very welcome! I love getting feedback from others when I am deliberating a purchase. 
I momentarily forgot you already have a Cartier watch! Sorry about that!


----------



## Watches&Jewels

No worries! I love Cartier!


----------



## magicsparkles

ChaneLisette said:


> I will add mine. Here are my last 2 VCA purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403616


Lovely! I think you've changed my mind on the sweet alhambra bracelet.


----------



## magicsparkles

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not counting all gold I believe that onyx is the hardest stone currently available in vintage Alhambra.


My SA said that Blue Agate is on the same or at least similar level in terms of hardness as Onyx. anyone else hear the same thing?


----------



## DS2006

magicsparkles said:


> My SA said that Blue Agate is on the same or at least similar level in terms of hardness as Onyx. anyone else hear the same thing?



Yes, they are both 7 on the Mohs scale of hardness and carnelian and tiger's eye are, too. That is still at a level that can scratch if something harder rubs or hits it, though. These and solid gold (with or without pave) would be my top choice for bracelets, although I may get a MOP just for occasional wear.


----------



## EpiFanatic

magicsparkles said:


> My SA said that Blue Agate is on the same or at least similar level in terms of hardness as Onyx. anyone else hear the same thing?


That’s what I was told too. On the Mohs scale onyx is 6.5-7. Agate is 7.0 as well. Depends on the website and how precise you want to be.


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> Yes, they are both 7 on the Mohs scale of hardness and carnelian and tiger's eye are, too. That is still at a level that can scratch if something harder rubs or hits it, though. These and solid gold (with or without pave) would be my top choice for bracelets, although I may get a MOP just for occasional wear.


Super helpful! Thanks for this post as I consider which stone to get for my first 5 motif bracelet


----------



## DS2006

Hardness on Mohs scale of 1-10  (resistance to scratches and abrasions)
(Any item can be scratched by another that has a higher hardness level.)
These may vary slightly depending on which site you look at.

diamond  10
sapphire and ruby 9

onyx, agate, carnelian, tiger's eye  7  (some charts will say 6.5-7)
chalcedony  6.5-7
lapis and turquoise 5-6
mother of pearl   2.5-4.5  (it is considered tough and strong, though)
malachite  3.5-4


----------



## ChaneLisette

magicsparkles said:


> Lovely! I think you've changed my mind on the sweet alhambra bracelet.


It is the perfect piece to wear every day.


----------



## innerpeace85

Grey MOP/Onyx BTF ring :



I have very thin fingers and had to special order mine. Ordered in November and came in after 3 months. So happy with the coloring of the Grey MOP


----------



## Chanbal

innerpeace85 said:


> Grey MOP/Onyx BTF ring :
> View attachment 4665598
> 
> 
> I have very thin fingers and had to special order mine. Ordered in November and came in after 3 months. So happy with the coloring of the Grey MOP


Stunning ring, enjoy it!


----------



## bhurry

Chanbal said:


> Stunning ring, enjoy it!


Oh wow can you post modeling pics.  Love this ring.


----------



## innerpeace85

Chanbal said:


> Stunning ring, enjoy it!


Thank you


----------



## innerpeace85

bhurry said:


> Oh wow can you post modeling pics.  Love this ring.


Will do. Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

Another one off my list!


Waited a very long time for this. I am thrilled.


----------



## gagabag

EpiFanatic said:


> Another one off my list!
> View attachment 4666098
> 
> Waited a very long time for this. I am thrilled.



Enjoy!


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> Another one off my list!
> View attachment 4666098
> 
> Waited a very long time for this. I am thrilled.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> Another one off my list!
> View attachment 4666098
> 
> Waited a very long time for this. I am thrilled.


Congrats!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

gagabag said:


> Enjoy!


Thank you @gagabag 



Phoenix123 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!


@Phoenix123 thank you so much. They are babies compared to yours but your beautiful collection has inspired me.



innerpeace85 said:


> Congrats!!


@innerpeace85 Thank you so much!


----------



## cattttrannn

Happy Valentine from me to me,Flowerlace ring is checked off my wish list


----------



## innerpeace85

cattttrannn said:


> Happy Valentine from me to me,Flowerlace ring is checked off my wish list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666488


Congrats!! Stunning


----------



## innerpeace85

innerpeace85 said:


> Grey MOP/Onyx BTF ring :
> View attachment 4665598
> 
> 
> I have very thin fingers and had to special order mine. Ordered in November and came in after 3 months. So happy with the coloring of the Grey MOP



BTF ring in action


----------



## gagabag

cattttrannn said:


> Happy Valentine from me to me,Flowerlace ring is checked off my wish list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666488


OMG, those look amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## izzyParis

cattttrannn said:


> Happy Valentine from me to me,Flowerlace ring is checked off my wish list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666488


Gorgeous!


----------



## cafecreme15

cattttrannn said:


> Happy Valentine from me to me,Flowerlace ring is checked off my wish list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666488





innerpeace85 said:


> BTF ring in action
> View attachment 4666608


Everything here is just drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cattttrannn said:


> Happy Valentine from me to me,Flowerlace ring is checked off my wish list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666488


Phenomenal


----------



## Notorious Pink

innerpeace85 said:


> BTF ring in action
> View attachment 4666608


Beautiful!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank u


----------



## Cool Breeze

cattttrannn said:


> Happy Valentine from me to me,Flowerlace ring is checked off my wish list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666488


Gorgeous!


----------



## jyyanks

Here’s my new 5 motif bracelet!  Been wanting this for awhile and finally bit the bullet. The problem is that I’m already thinking about my next VCA piece. Yikes!


----------



## beesh

Guillouche (sp?)


----------



## Rockysmom

jyyanks said:


> Here’s my new 5 motif bracelet!  Been wanting this for awhile and finally bit the bullet. The problem is that I’m already thinking about my next VCA piece. Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669109


I was thinking of this same bracelet! Congrats


----------



## jyyanks

Rockysmom said:


> I was thinking of this same bracelet! Congrats



Thank you so much!!  I delayed buying it for so long but now I wonder why I waited!  You should definitely get it -  IMO, it goes with everything!


----------



## Rockysmom

jyyanks said:


> Thank you so much!!  I delayed buying it for so long but now I wonder why I waited!  You should definitely get it -  IMO, it goes with everything!


I think I will order one tomorrow. I need more cool tone jewelry!


----------



## dsrm

Magic MOP ring


----------



## Fab41

went in for the pendant, came out with a 10-motif  ... my valentine present


----------



## Chanbal

Fab41 said:


> went in for the pendant, came out with a 10-motif  ... my valentine present



It's stunning, congrats!
Now you need to go back for the pendant.


----------



## Bethc

My new grey MOP Holiday pendant
And a few of my other pendants


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Bethc said:


> My new grey MOP Holiday pendant
> And a few of my other pendants


what a stunning collection!


----------



## cafecreme15

Bethc said:


> My new grey MOP Holiday pendant
> And a few of my other pendants


Stunning! Do you know what year the GMOP is from?


----------



## Bethc

cafecreme15 said:


> Stunning! Do you know what year the GMOP is from?



It was from 2014


----------



## Rockysmom

New Mop bracelet


----------



## dsrm

Sweet turquoise earring


----------



## cafecreme15

Bethc said:


> It was from 2014


I hope they recycle it soon as the holiday pendant! It’s just gorgeous.


----------



## innerpeace85

Cosmos PG MOP earrings in small size


----------



## DS2006

Rockysmom said:


> New Mop bracelet





innerpeace85 said:


> Cosmos PG MOP earrings in small size
> View attachment 4672635



Double LOVE!!!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Been waiting to get the guilloche bracelet forever! It’s finally available in my local boutique


----------



## Notorious Pink

Elegantlytwist said:


> Been waiting to get the guilloche bracelet forever! It’s finally available in my local boutique


This is a fabulous stack!!!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Notorious Pink said:


> This is a fabulous stack!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Phoenix123

I'm finally jumping on the blue agate wagon!  I'd only ever seen agate with grey undertones.  My beautiful beautiful friend (you know who you are) helped me to procure this gorgeous bracelet - no grey, just beautiful blue:


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm finally jumping on the blue agate wagon!  I'd only ever seen agate with grey undertones.  My beautiful beautiful friend (you know who you are) helped me to procure this gorgeous bracelet - no grey, just beautiful blue:



That's a beautiful blue, Phoenix! I totally agree that some of the blues are better than others. You were very wise to wait for a great one!  I am a little envious of your blue VCA collection!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> That's a beautiful blue, Phoenix! I totally agree that some of the blues are better than others. You were very wise to wait for a great one!  I am a little envious of your blue VCA collection!!!



You have a beautiful bling collection yourself, DS.

Actually, I wasn't really on the market for an agate bracelet.  My friend just happened upon it and sent me some pics and BAMN! That was it!! lol

Anyhow, here's another pic of this lovely bracelet next to my friend's unbelievably blue TQ bracelet:


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> You have a beautiful bling collection yourself, DS.
> 
> Actually, I wasn't really on the market for an agate bracelet.  My friend just happened upon it and sent me some pics and BAMN! That was it!! lol
> 
> Anyhow, here's another pic of this lovely bracelet next to my friend's unbelievably blue TQ bracelet:



Wow!!!! Outstanding colors!  I'd get blue agate if I could find that color. It's just hard to buy without seeing them in person!  (And thank you!!! )


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> Wow!!!! Outstanding colors!  I'd get blue agate if I could find that color. It's just hard to buy without seeing them in person!  (And thank you!!! )



Yes, you definitely must see them in person.  I was/am very lucky because this friend and I have incredibly similar taste in VCA blue's.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm finally jumping on the blue agate wagon!  I'd only ever seen agate with grey undertones.  My beautiful beautiful friend (you know who you are) helped me to procure this gorgeous bracelet - no grey, just beautiful blue:


It’s beautiful - the perfect color!!! Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## Chanel baglover

I just acquired this beautiful Sweet Alhambra watch - I guess that in this case, “Sweet” means that the motifs forming the “watchband” are smaller than the large motifs in the Alhambra watch, but they are a little larger than the Vintage motifs.  If it had turned out that they were the size of the motifs in the Sweet Alhambra bracket, I could have resisted, but no such luck!


----------



## Watches&Jewels

I LOVE THIS!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Chanel baglover said:


> I just acquired this beautiful Sweet Alhambra watch - I guess that in this case, “Sweet” means that the motifs forming the “watchband” are smaller than the large motifs in the Alhambra watch, but they are a little larger than the Vintage motifs.  If it had turned out that they were the size of the motifs in the Sweet Alhambra bracket, I could have resisted, but no such luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676627


This is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Chanel baglover

Notorious Pink said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


Thanks so much!  I have been thinking about it for awhile just based on photos I had seen, but once I saw it in person I was a goner!


----------



## lisawhit

Chanel baglover said:


> I just acquired this beautiful Sweet Alhambra watch - I guess that in this case, “Sweet” means that the motifs forming the “watchband” are smaller than the large motifs in the Alhambra watch, but they are a little larger than the Vintage motifs.  If it had turned out that they were the size of the motifs in the Sweet Alhambra bracket, I could have resisted, but no such luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676627


Beyond gorgeous!


----------



## gagabag

Chanel baglover said:


> I just acquired this beautiful Sweet Alhambra watch - I guess that in this case, “Sweet” means that the motifs forming the “watchband” are smaller than the large motifs in the Alhambra watch, but they are a little larger than the Vintage motifs.  If it had turned out that they were the size of the motifs in the Sweet Alhambra bracket, I could have resisted, but no such luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676627


Stunning watch! Goodness! This is getting harder and harder to resist! Did you have to get it shortened to fit your wrist?


----------



## Chanel baglover

gagabag said:


> Stunning watch! Goodness! This is getting harder and harder to resist! Did you have to get it shortened to fit your wrist?


No, it fit me great as is.


----------



## Chanel baglover

Chanel baglover said:


> No, it fit me great as is.


I don’t post purchases that often, but I hadn’t expected how much I would like the watch with a Vintage bracelet, so thought it might be helpful info for someone else who has only seen photos.


----------



## DS2006

Chanel baglover said:


> I don’t post purchases that often, but I hadn’t expected how much I would like the watch with a Vintage bracelet, so thought it might be helpful info for someone else who has only seen photos.



Your watch is gorgeous! And I cannot tell you how much this forum helps me by being able to see pictures! I don't care if it's the 100th mother-of-pearl VA bracelet posted, I still enjoy seeing them all! So please, by all means, post any VCA additions for us to see!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

So I realised VCA is very addictive. Second bracelet within a month  introducing my new lucky bracelet


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Beautiful!


----------



## bhurry

Elegantlytwist said:


> So I realised VCA is very addictive. Second bracelet within a month  introducing my new lucky bracelet


Been really thinking about this bracelet for awhile but seems like they would have to be ordered?  Anyone know if this bracelet is available at any VCA?  Really loving this bracelet.  Thanks for posting your picture.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

You’re most welcome. It’s indeed a lovely piece to have  may I know where are you from? I am from Singapore and I hear from my SA that lucky bracelets rarely gets in. For me, right after I got the guilloche bracelet, I expressed my interest in the lucky bracelet and very fortunately one piece came in store and he kept it for me. I don’t think you have to order it, just let your SA know you’re keen and he should be able to keep one for you if any pieces come in.


----------



## BWM

My WG Perlee Clovers bracelet


----------



## Bethc

These were my last purchases before VCA NYC closed in March.  I haven’t worn them yet, RG Frivole with pink sapphire [emoji179]


----------



## Phoenix123

Bethc said:


> These were my last purchases before VCA NYC closed in March.  I haven’t worn them yet, RG Frivole with pink sapphire [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 4732550



VERY pretty!

Will you always wear them together as a set?

I am tempted but must resist!!  Oh where oh where is my money tree?! lol


----------



## vcaalhambra

ChaneLisette said:


> I will add mine. Here are my last 2 VCA purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403616


Beautiful! I am thinking about the charm watch, haven’t decided between charm or Alhambra watch. Have long Alhambra MOP WG necklace and frivole YG earrings.


----------



## izzyParis

Bethc said:


> These were my last purchases before VCA NYC closed in March.  I haven’t worn them yet, RG Frivole with pink sapphire [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 4732550


Gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bethc said:


> These were my last purchases before VCA NYC closed in March.  I haven’t worn them yet, RG Frivole with pink sapphire [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 4732550


Beth, This set is so stunning!!! Congrats Dear what amazing additions to your collxn!


----------



## cafecreme15

Bethc said:


> These were my last purchases before VCA NYC closed in March.  I haven’t worn them yet, RG Frivole with pink sapphire [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 4732550


Amazing! Want these so badly but a bit pricey for me


----------



## Chanbal

Bethc said:


> These were my last purchases before VCA NYC closed in March.  I haven’t worn them yet, RG Frivole with pink sapphire [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 4732550


They put a smile on my face today. Seeing beautiful pieces helps to go through some of the current ugly news. Congrats!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BWM said:


> My WG Perlee Clovers bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732465


So stunning and beautiful. Looks amazing on you. Congratulations!!!


----------



## vcaalhambra

BWM said:


> My WG Perlee Clovers bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732465


Beautiful!!! Did you just get it? I am thinking of getting love bracelet but I do love VCA, have Alhambra long necklace and frivole earrings. May get charm or alhambra watch in the future. Enjoy the bracelet, it's amazing!


----------



## rk4265

I wish I was able to experience buying this at the boutique. It’s so beautiful. 15th anniversary present


----------



## cafecreme15

rk4265 said:


> I wish I was able to experience buying this at the boutique. It’s so beautiful. 15th anniversary present


It’s gorgeous! I’m sorry you didn’t get to have the full experience but I’m sure this will still hold happy memories of your marriage. Happy Anniversary! Would love to see mod shots too


----------



## rk4265

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s gorgeous! I’m sorry you didn’t get to have the full experience but I’m sure this will still hold happy memories of your marriage. Happy Anniversary! Would love to see mod shots too


Thank you! Mod shots will take a bit since I’m living in pajamas lol


----------



## cafecreme15

rk4265 said:


> Thank you! Mod shots will take a bit since I’m living in pajamas lol


The perfect accessory to glam up those jammies!


----------



## vcaalhambra

rk4265 said:


> I wish I was able to experience buying this at the boutique. It’s so beautiful. 15th anniversary present


Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## floridamama

Bethc said:


> These were my last purchases before VCA NYC closed in March.  I haven’t worn them yet, RG Frivole with pink sapphire [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 4732550


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## vcaalhambra

floridamama said:


> Absolutely gorgeous


Gorgeous!! I got YG frivole earrings in February. Love them! Any estimates when VCA reopens?


----------



## VCA21

rk4265 said:


> I wish I was able to experience buying this at the boutique. It’s so beautiful. 15th anniversary present


Congratulations on your 15 th anniversary! This is beautiful necklace!
I'm waiting for mine to appear  (have some troubles to choose one unseen) 
Enjoy it!


----------



## rk4265

VCA21 said:


> Congratulations on your 15 th anniversary! This is beautiful necklace!
> I'm waiting for mine to appear  (have some troubles to choose one unseen)
> Enjoy it!


Thank you! It’s hard not being able to choose but I’m very happy


----------



## Venessa84

I’m so excited to add my first VCA piece thanks to @nicole0612...thank you for being so awesome with the purchase! 

I love everything about this necklace and it matches my deauville too!


----------



## cafecreme15

Venessa84 said:


> I’m so excited to add my first VCA piece thanks to @nicole0612...thank you for being so awesome with the purchase!
> 
> I love everything about this necklace and it matches my deauville too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748358
> View attachment 4748359


We are twins on the necklace! Enjoy it! I think you’ll find that it goes with a lot more than you would initially think


----------



## innerpeace85

Venessa84 said:


> I’m so excited to add my first VCA piece thanks to @nicole0612...thank you for being so awesome with the purchase!
> 
> I love everything about this necklace and it matches my deauville too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748358
> View attachment 4748359


Congrats on your VCA purchase!! Its so pretty on you


----------



## VCA21

I wanted this earrings for a while, tried them last summer at the boutique in London. Recently lost one of my diamond studs and received these from DH today . They are more shiny and beautiful than i remember them to be.


----------



## VCA21




----------



## EpiFanatic

VCA21 said:


> I wanted this earrings for a while, tried them last summer at the boutique in London. Recently lost one of my diamond studs and received these from DH today . They are more shiny and beautiful than i remember them to be.
> View attachment 4748458
> 
> View attachment 4748459
> 
> View attachment 4748460


Gorgeous!  Are these vintage RG?  Can't tell for certain.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Venessa84 said:


> I’m so excited to add my first VCA piece thanks to @nicole0612...thank you for being so awesome with the purchase!
> 
> I love everything about this necklace and it matches my deauville too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748358
> View attachment 4748359


Congratulations on this gorgeous happy pendant!!!  It's soooo pretty!  That blue is dreamy...


----------



## Venessa84

cafecreme15 said:


> We are twins on the necklace! Enjoy it! I think you’ll find that it goes with a lot more than you would initially think



Thank you!! I plan on wearing it daily and think it’ll add a nice pop of color to my outfits.



innerpeace85 said:


> Congrats on your VCA purchase!! Its so pretty on you



Thank you so much!! 



EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations on this gorgeous happy pendant!!!  It's soooo pretty!  That blue is dreamy...



A special thank you to you for the congrats and especially all of your help getting to know VCA!


----------



## VCA21

EpiFanatic said:


> Gorgeous!  Are these vintage RG?  Can't tell for certain.


Thank you EpiFanatic! Yes, these are VA, RG


----------



## Otis31

FedEx just dropped it off!


----------



## vcaalhambra

Otis31 said:


> FedEx just dropped it off!


Congrats!!!


----------



## munkeebag81

I just got mine today too!  Would share a pic but not sure how to post! 




Otis31 said:


> FedEx just dropped it off!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Otis31 said:


> FedEx just dropped it off!


Congrats!!! I'm so excited to get my hands on this piece!!! Can't wait til the boutique opens!!! Gahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Israeli_Flava

munkeebag81 said:


> I just got mine today too!  Would share a pic but not sure how to post!


Just hit the "Upload file" button that is right next to the post reply button. It's v simple.


----------



## munkeebag81

Ohhhh lol I was clicking the wrong button and it was asking for a link!  

Here’s mine:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

munkeebag81 said:


> Ohhhh lol I was clicking the wrong button and it was asking for a link!
> 
> Here’s mine:


 Yay!!! Looks amazing!!!!! Congrats dear!


----------



## Venessa84

Otis31 said:


> FedEx just dropped it off!



I love this! Congrats!!


----------



## nicole0612

Venessa84 said:


> I’m so excited to add my first VCA piece thanks to @nicole0612...thank you for being so awesome with the purchase!
> 
> I love everything about this necklace and it matches my deauville too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748358
> View attachment 4748359



It’s so beautiful on you! So glad to help you down another slippery slope [emoji177]


----------



## nicole0612

VCA21 said:


> I wanted this earrings for a while, tried them last summer at the boutique in London. Recently lost one of my diamond studs and received these from DH today . They are more shiny and beautiful than i remember them to be.
> View attachment 4748458
> 
> View attachment 4748459
> 
> View attachment 4748460



These are so pretty in RG! Congrats!


----------



## vcaalhambra

I am thinking of getting one of the following watches in the future. I've tried both of them and they are stunning, really hard to choose. I have vintage WG 20 motif Alhambra necklace and YG Frivole earrings. Which watch would you get: Alhambra or Charm?


----------



## DS2006

vcaalhambra said:


> I am thinking of getting one of the following watches in the future. I've tried both of them and they are stunning, really hard to choose. I have vintage WG 20 motif Alhambra necklace and YG Frivole earrings. Which watch would you get: Alhambra or Charm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749724



The Alhambra 100%.


----------



## Toronto24

These are some crazy times. I hope everyone is well.  Feeling blessed that our family is healthy. I haven’t posted (or shopped) in a while until now and I am happy to have added this to my collection. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cafecreme15

Toronto24 said:


> These are some crazy times. I hope everyone is well.  Feeling blessed that our family is healthy. I haven’t posted (or shopped) in a while until now and I am happy to have added this to my collection. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4750144
> View attachment 4750145


Magnificent! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## lynne_ross

Toronto24 said:


> These are some crazy times. I hope everyone is well.  Feeling blessed that our family is healthy. I haven’t posted (or shopped) in a while until now and I am happy to have added this to my collection. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4750144
> View attachment 4750145


Oh lala!!! Congratulations! It looks gorgeous on you.  And glad you and family are doing well. 
i am considering this piece too, though debating the retired design, do you mind sharing what you will pair it with when worn?


----------



## pinky7129

rk4265 said:


> I wish I was able to experience buying this at the boutique. It’s so beautiful. 15th anniversary present



Gorgeous! Is that white mop?


----------



## Phoenix123

Toronto24 said:


> These are some crazy times. I hope everyone is well.  Feeling blessed that our family is healthy. I haven’t posted (or shopped) in a while until now and I am happy to have added this to my collection. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4750144
> View attachment 4750145


Congrats!! I love this ring!! It's my most fave piece of jewellery. So happy for you.


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> Oh lala!!! Congratulations! It looks gorgeous on you.  And glad you and family are doing well.
> i am considering this piece too, though debating the retired design, do you mind sharing what you will pair it with when worn?


Would love to see mod pics of them worn together.


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Oh lala!!! Congratulations! It looks gorgeous on you.  And glad you and family are doing well.
> i am considering this piece too, though debating the retired design, do you mind sharing what you will pair it with when worn?



Hi Lynne! Hope you are well. This is the retired design. I plan on wearing it with my solitaires or the matching lotus earrings +/- pendant (I love matching sets). Were you considering the earrings as well? They are my favourite earrings.



Phoenix123 said:


> Congrats!! I love this ring!! It's my most fave piece of jewellery. So happy for you.



Hi Phoenix  I have to say that your photos of this ring always kept it at the top of my list. Your posts about it over the years have been very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Toronto24 said:


> Hi Lynne! Hope you are well. This is the retired design. I plan on wearing it with my solitaires or the matching lotus earrings +/- pendant (I love matching sets). Were you considering the earrings as well? They are my favourite earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Phoenix  I have to say that your photos of this ring always kept it at the top of my list. Your posts about it over the years have been very helpful. Thank you!


You have a set - beautiful! 
yes I am considering lotus earrings and ring. However I prefer the older style that you managed to get! Not sure how easier it will be to find. I also only plan to buy one pair of wg pave earrings and I am getting distracted by the cosmos now...but I don’t love the Cosmo ring.


----------



## VCA21

nicole0612 said:


> These are so pretty in RG! Congrats!


Thank you, Nicole!


----------



## pixiesparkle

It’s been months since I last visited my local boutique but popped in last week on the launch date of the RG Grey Mop to pick one up. Another unexpected piece came home as well but I haven’t unboxed it yet so will share later ☺️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Toronto24 said:


> These are some crazy times. I hope everyone is well.  Feeling blessed that our family is healthy. I haven’t posted (or shopped) in a while until now and I am happy to have added this to my collection. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4750144
> View attachment 4750145


Oh that’s soooooo gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pixiesparkle said:


> It’s been months since I last visited my local boutique but popped in last week on the launch date of the RG Grey Mop to pick one up. Another unexpected piece came home as well but I haven’t unboxed it yet so will share later ☺️


Beautiful!!! I LOVE that jacket, too


----------



## Bee-licious

pixiesparkle said:


> It’s been months since I last visited my local boutique but popped in last week on the launch date of the RG Grey Mop to pick one up. Another unexpected piece came home as well but I haven’t unboxed it yet so will share later ☺️


Oh my.... this is beautiful!! Did I miss something? Is this a limited item or is grey MOP going to be available in stores everywhere soon?? I want this super badly!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bee-licious said:


> Oh my.... this is beautiful!! Did I miss something? Is this a limited item or is grey MOP going to be available in stores everywhere soon?? I want this super badly!!


I believe this is recently released! Just saw it on the website and am really itching for one!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful!!! I LOVE that jacket, too


Thank you dear =)


Bee-licious said:


> Oh my.... this is beautiful!! Did I miss something? Is this a limited item or is grey MOP going to be available in stores everywhere soon?? I want this super badly!!


This was just launched on June 1st and my SA confirmed it will be part of permanent collection so you will definitely be able to get one though it may take a bit longer depending on stock availability vs demand


----------



## Violet Bleu

Since VCA launched the GMOP single, does anyone know if a GMOP 5 motif will be released soon? I know I can special order but would rather not. I’ve been pretty content with my jewelry collection so far and have enough for a lifetime but the GMOP is calling my name!


----------



## San2222

Violet Bleu said:


> Since VCA launched the GMOP single, does anyone know if a GMOP 5 motif will be released soon? I know I can special order but would rather not. I’ve been pretty content with my jewelry collection so far and have enough for a lifetime but the GMOP is calling my name!


I've bothered my sa for a while about it, she said she asked the product team, theres no word on it yet...maybe need to wait 6 mo. later on new product release


----------



## Onthego

VCA21 said:


> I wanted this earrings for a while, tried them last summer at the boutique in London. Recently lost one of my diamond studs and received these from DH today . They are more shiny and beautiful than i remember them to be.
> View attachment 4748458
> 
> View attachment 4748459
> 
> View attachment 4748460


These are beautiful. Now I am even more excited because i bought these exact same ones but in YG and they are currently on their way to me. Thank you for posting these gorgeous pics. Enjoy them.


----------



## VCA21

Onthego said:


> These are beautiful. Now I am even more excited because i bought these exact same ones but in YG and they are currently on their way to me. Thank you for posting these gorgeous pics. Enjoy them.


Thank you, Onthego! I wear mine everyday, all day  instead of diamond studs. I was positively surprised with these earrings. I'm sure you will be very please with yours and will enjoy them!


----------



## Violet Bleu

San2222 said:


> I've bothered my sa for a while about it, she said she asked the product team, theres no word on it yet...maybe need to wait 6 mo. later on new product release


Thank you for the info! I think I will wait and see what is released in the fall.


----------



## Msss_Thang




----------



## LuckyMe14

pixiesparkle said:


> It’s been months since I last visited my local boutique but popped in last week on the launch date of the RG Grey Mop to pick one up. Another unexpected piece came home as well but I haven’t unboxed it yet so will share later ☺


This one is so perfect!!


----------



## floridamama

Msss_Thang said:


> View attachment 4754650


Rose gold suits you beautifully! Love your arm party!


----------



## Fashion412

My first VCA piece! Vintage Gold MOP Alhambra necklace. I went from handbags and shoes to starting my luxury jewelry collection. I plan on getting the matching bracelet next week and likely the matching sweet alhambra stud earrings thereafter.

TBH - I was going to get a chanel flap (jumbo) and the price increase annoyed me so much that I'm taking my Chanel money to VCA. Chanel is beautiful but $7,100 for something that holds your crap? In quarantine?! Jewelry it is.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Very pretty!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Fashion412 said:


> My first VCA piece! Vintage Gold MOP Alhambra necklace. I went from handbags and shoes to starting my luxury jewelry collection. I plan on getting the matching bracelet next week and likely the matching sweet alhambra stud earrings thereafter.
> 
> TBH - I was going to get a chanel flap (jumbo) and the price increase annoyed me so much that I'm taking my Chanel money to VCA. Chanel is beautiful but $7,100 for something that holds your crap? In quarantine?! Jewelry it is.


MOP is a classic piece and will go with so much. Hope you enjoy it and wear it everyday...in quarantine.


----------



## vintagelover90

Fashion412 said:


> My first VCA piece! Vintage Gold MOP Alhambra necklace. I went from handbags and shoes to starting my luxury jewelry collection. I plan on getting the matching bracelet next week and likely the matching sweet alhambra stud earrings thereafter.
> 
> TBH - I was going to get a chanel flap (jumbo) and the price increase annoyed me so much that I'm taking my Chanel money to VCA. Chanel is beautiful but $7,100 for something that holds your crap? In quarantine?! Jewelry it is.


Beautiful! Enjoy your new necklace! I also had the same thoughts as you. Was planning on making a Chanel classic flap jumbo my 30th birthday present. It would have been my first Chanel bag. But the price increases have turned me off so much. So I'm taking my money to VC&A like you did!

Also planning on getting the VA MOP pendant in YG. Just debating whether to get the matching bracelet or earrings.


----------



## Fashion412

vintagelover90 said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy your new necklace! I also had the same thoughts as you. Was planning on making a Chanel classic flap jumbo my 30th birthday present. It would have been my first Chanel bag. But the price increases have turned me off so much. So I'm taking my money to VC&A like you did!
> 
> Also planning on getting the VA MOP pendant in YG. Just debating whether to get the matching bracelet or earrings.


I'm finally getting to a store friday to pick up the bracelet. I cannot wait!


----------



## Machick333

Just got this today ! Was nervous right after bc I wasn’t sure I made the right choice given what I already have in my collection , but I am so happy worh it  (it’s the perlee bracelet ) ❤️❤️


----------



## bhurry

Machick333 said:


> Just got this today ! Was nervous right after bc I wasn’t sure I made the right choice given what I already have in my collection , but I am so happy worh it  (it’s the perlee bracelet ) ❤❤


 Omg you have my dream bangle it’s so beautiful.  Is that YG or RG?


----------



## Machick333

Awww thanks !!!! I’m working on trying to figure how to stack worh my exciting bracelets as I usually wear a watch on my left hand . I may have to sacrifice some on my love bracelets lol 

it’s YG but tbh a few people have asked me so now I’m panicked and better check the receipt lol but it is YG


----------



## Machick333

bhurry said:


> Omg you have my dream bangle it’s so beautiful.  Is that YG or RG?



#389
Awww thanks !!!! I’m working on trying to figure how to stack worh my exciting bracelets as I usually wear a watch on my left hand . I may have to sacrifice some on my love bracelets lol

it’s YG but tbh a few people have asked me so now I’m panicked and better check the receipt lol but it is YG


----------



## Fashion412

Machick333 said:


> Just got this today ! Was nervous right after bc I wasn’t sure I made the right choice given what I already have in my collection , but I am so happy worh it  (it’s the perlee bracelet ) ❤❤


Obsessed!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Machick333 said:


> Just got this today ! Was nervous right after bc I wasn’t sure I made the right choice given what I already have in my collection , but I am so happy worh it  (it’s the perlee bracelet ) ❤❤


Gorgeous on you!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## hopiko

Machick333 said:


> Just got this today ! Was nervous right after bc I wasn’t sure I made the right choice given what I already have in my collection , but I am so happy worh it  (it’s the perlee bracelet ) ❤❤


You will love this bracelet....CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Alena21

Bethc said:


> These were my last purchases before VCA NYC closed in March.  I haven’t worn them yet, RG Frivole with pink sapphire [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 4732550


Are these limited edition? They are divine0!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Fashion412 said:


> I'm finally getting to a store friday to pick up the bracelet. I cannot wait!


Yay!!!! Looking forward seeing pictures


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> Are these limited edition? They are divine0!


Not Beth but I believe they are limited release, at least they aren’t just put out for walk-ins, not advertised, and very few items available in each country. I got the earrings and love them


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> Not Beth but I believe they are limited release, at least they aren’t just put out for walk-ins, not advertised, and very few items available in each country. I got the earrings and love them


Thank you for your reply. I was looking for your post but when I typed rose gold Frivole only this post came up. The earrings look stunning on you.  They told me in the boutique yesterday I have to order them in advance if I would like to get them but I forgot to ask if they were LE. And was it to celebrate an anniversary or something?


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I was looking for your post but when I typed rose gold Frivole only this post came up. The earrings look stunning on you.  They told me in the boutique yesterday I have to order them in advance if I would like to get them but I forgot to ask if they were LE. And was it to celebrate an anniversary or something?


I think it was part of the spring release but it’s maybe ‘limited production’ as supposed to limited edition? I am really not sure but there’s very few of them around and I think it’s a bit of a priority for established clients first from what I was told. Did you place an order for them? I highly recommend them


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> I think it was part of the spring release but it’s maybe ‘limited production’ as supposed to limited edition? I am really not sure but there’s very few of them around and I think it’s a bit of a priority for established clients first from what I was told. Did you place an order for them? I highly recommend them
> 
> View attachment 4796967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796968


Depending on the wait time for them I'll decide...I am waiting for their reply.....these pictures are fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> I think it was part of the spring release but it’s maybe ‘limited production’ as supposed to limited edition? I am really not sure but there’s very few of them around and I think it’s a bit of a priority for established clients first from what I was told. Did you place an order for them? I highly recommend them
> 
> View attachment 4796967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796968


How long did you wait for them or did they have them in stock?


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> How long did you wait for them or did they have them in stock?


I got them on the day they were launched as my SA told me about them prior. I don’t think they have any in stock anymore.


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> I got them on the day they were launched as my SA told me about them prior. I don’t think they have any in stock anymore.


I shall be fine if they can transfer them from another boutique. Not sure if I want to wait months for them though.


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> I shall be fine if they can transfer them from another boutique. Not sure if I want to wait months for them though.


Doesn’t hurt to ask


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> Doesn’t hurt to ask


I don't know even if they had them here at the VCA boutiques at the launch since we were in lockdown from end of winter.


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> I don't know even if they had them here at the VCA boutiques at the launch since we were in lockdown from end of winter.


Are they open now again? Can you ask your SA? Sorry I wasn’t sure where you are.


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> Are they open now again? Can you ask your SA? Sorry I wasn’t sure where you are.


They are open by appointment only.


----------



## fice16

Dear Ladies, I only have a small collection, but would like to share with you my joy of acquiring 2 recent pieces (necklaces).  Thanks a lot for letting me share...


----------



## EpiFanatic

fice16 said:


> Dear Ladies, I only have a small collection, but would like to share with you my joy of acquiring 2 recent pieces (necklaces).  Thanks a lot for letting me share...
> 
> View attachment 4800052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800053


Congratulations!!  That frivole necklace is beautiful on you. And the YG is a classic that goes with everything. Great choices.


----------



## Phoenix123

fice16 said:


> Dear Ladies, I only have a small collection, but would like to share with you my joy of acquiring 2 recent pieces (necklaces).  Thanks a lot for letting me share...
> 
> View attachment 4800052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800053



I love love yr purchases, esp the Frivole pave necklace.  It was one of the first things I tried on at VCA, that made me fall in love with the brand.

I'd love to see some close-ups of the Frivole necklace, pretty please?


----------



## Comfortably Numb

fice16 said:


> Dear Ladies, I only have a small collection, but would like to share with you my joy of acquiring 2 recent pieces (necklaces).  Thanks a lot for letting me share...
> 
> View attachment 4800052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800053


frivole....


----------



## fice16

Phoenix123 said:


> I love love yr purchases, esp the Frivole pave necklace.  It was one of the first things I tried on at VCA, that made me fall in love with the brand.
> 
> I'd love to see some close-ups of the Frivole necklace, pretty please?



Hello Beautiful Phoenix, here you go ~


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

fice16 said:


> Hello Beautiful Phoenix, here you go ~
> 
> View attachment 4800452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800453


This necklace is such a stunning piece!


----------



## fice16

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This necklace is such a stunning piece!



Thank you.  I chose this Frivole necklace as wedding anniversary gift from my husband.


----------



## LuckyMe14

fice16 said:


> Hello Beautiful Phoenix, here you go ~
> 
> View attachment 4800452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800453


This is beautiful


----------



## EpiFanatic

fice16 said:


> Hello Beautiful Phoenix, here you go ~
> 
> View attachment 4800452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800453


I just passed out and woke up.


----------



## Alena21

fice16 said:


> Hello Beautiful Phoenix, here you go ~
> 
> View attachment 4800452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800453


Stunning! Do the flowers flip over easily?


----------



## fice16

EpiFanatic said:


> I just passed out and woke up.


----------



## fice16

Alena21 said:


> Stunning! Do the flowers flip over easily?



Hi Alena, if I position the necklace the way it should be, the flowers don't flip over easily.


----------



## lynne_ross

surfer said:


> Not Beth but I believe they are limited release, at least they aren’t just put out for walk-ins, not advertised, and very few items available in each country. I got the earrings and love them


Maybe this varies by country or more are starting to be produced and trickling in but a friend of mine walked in a tried these earrings on in a store just this week. Anyone looking for should just ask their SA to look out for them. Reminds me a bit if the guilloche earrings when they were released and sold out fast but then more came in and everyone could buy eventually.


----------



## Phoenix123

fice16 said:


> Hello Beautiful Phoenix, here you go ~
> 
> View attachment 4800452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800453



Beyond GORGEOUS!! Wear it in great health and happiness.  Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## surfer

lynne_ross said:


> Maybe this varies by country or more are starting to be produced and trickling in but a friend of mine walked in a tried these earrings on in a store just this week. Anyone looking for should just ask their SA to look out for them. Reminds me a bit if the guilloche earrings when they were released and sold out fast but then more came in and everyone could buy eventually.


Oh that’s nice to hear! I actually had to help a friend get a pair cause her boutique didn’t receive any. We don’t get as much stock here where we are so maybe they do vary. I also wanted two pairs to compare and had to wait for one to be brought in from overseas   Now the pendant isn’t available to purchase where we are at all either but I have my eyes on the necklace instead not sure if they come in rg


----------



## Alena21

lynne_ross said:


> Maybe this varies by country or more are starting to be produced and trickling in but a friend of mine walked in a tried these earrings on in a store just this week. Anyone looking for should just ask their SA to look out for them. Reminds me a bit if the guilloche earrings when they were released and sold out fast but then more came in and everyone could buy eventually.


Which country?
My SA checked within the whole of Asia. They are only available for advanced order, full deposit and 4 months wait. They didn't have them to even try them on but I tried the pave white gold which are the same size.


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> Oh that’s nice to hear! I actually had to help a friend get a pair cause her boutique didn’t receive any. We don’t get as much stock here where we are so maybe they do vary. I also wanted two pairs to compare and had to wait for one to be brought in from overseas   Now the pendant isn’t available to purchase where we are at all either but I have my eyes on the necklace instead not sure if they come in rg


 I'm sure you can order the necklace.


----------



## fice16

Phoenix123 said:


> Beyond GORGEOUS!! Wear it in great health and happiness.  Happy Anniversary!!



Thank you Phoenix!


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> I'm sure you can order the necklace.


I want the multi motifs one not the single pendant. Not a rush though.


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> I want the multi motifs one not the single pendant. Not a rush though.


Yes, maybe multi motif in RG with pink sapphire is the next to come! Worth to wait!


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> Yes, maybe multi motif in RG with pink sapphire is the next to come! Worth to wait!


Yes can you imagine! Would be nice. Right now I am super happy with my current collection and I wear the Frivole earrings so often I got my money’s worth already


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## periogirl28

The RG pave Frivole pink sapphire earrings and pendant are obtainable if your store knows you. Some have them in stock, others can search and  just transfer it in on request. I am currently in Asia and my store has a pair of earrings transferred in for a client which they let me view. They also have located a pendant if I would like it. HTH!


----------



## Alena21

lynne_ross said:


> Canada.


Thank you


----------



## Alena21

periogirl28 said:


> The RG pave Frivole pink sapphire earrings and pendant are obtainable if your store knows you. Some have them in stock, others can search and  just transfer it in on request. I am currently in Asia and my store has a pair of earrings transferred in for a client which they let me view. They also have located a pendant if I would like it. HTH!


Thank you for the info on the pm.. I'll have her check again.


----------



## periogirl28

Alena21 said:


> Thank you for the info on the pm.. I'll have her check again.


Good luck dear!


----------



## Meowwu

periogirl28 said:


> The RG pave Frivole pink sapphire earrings and pendant are obtainable if your store knows you. Some have them in stock, others can search and  just transfer it in on request. I am currently in Asia and my store has a pair of earrings transferred in for a client which they let me view. They also have located a pendant if I would like it. HTH!


My boutique has both the pink sapphire pave pendant and earrings on display for the last month. I am surprised that they are not more popular here. But then again, I haven’t seen any marketing of them where I am.


----------



## cafecreme15

Alena21 said:


> Which country?
> My SA checked within the whole of Asia. They are only available for advanced order, full deposit and 4 months wait. They didn't have them to even try them on but I tried the pave white gold which are the same size.


I find this interesting because I was just in the NY boutique this weekend and they had multiple pieces from this release just sitting in the display cabinet!


----------



## Alena21

cafecreme15 said:


> I find this interesting because I aaa just in the NY boutique this weekend and they had multiple pieces from this release just sitting in the display cabinet!


They are sold out in the whole of Asia. Apparently in Europe they are also on stock available for pick up. Boutiques in Japan do transfer stock only from Asia/Australia.


----------



## Alena21

Thank you so much to everyone who pmed me about stock availability in your country, your SA's contact and has given me advice! I'm trully blown away by your kindness!!!


----------



## kimber418

fice16 said:


> Hello Beautiful Phoenix, here you go ~
> 
> View attachment 4800452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800453


This is absolutely gorgeous!  LOVE that necklace.  I have these earrings.  Do you wear it all together?  Beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I find this interesting because I was just in the NY boutique this weekend and they had multiple pieces from this release just sitting in the display cabinet!



Good to know!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Alena21 said:


> Thank you so much to everyone who pmed me about stock availability in your country, your SA's contact and has given me advice! I'm trully blown away by your kindness!!!


I hope you get yours. The pieces are really so pretty.


----------



## fice16

kimber418 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!  LOVE that necklace.  I have these earrings.  Do you wear it all together?  Beautiful!



Thank you.  I love the Frivole earrings, and have been wearing them often.  I intend to wear the necklace/earrings set from time to time for special occasions.


----------



## Alena21

periogirl28 said:


> I hope you get yours. The pieces are really so pretty.


They are on my maybe wish list for now. I like them but don't love them. No butterflies in the stomach when I look at the pic yet. They might grow on me,  who knows


----------



## oranGetRee

I just bought the vintage 5 motif alhambra bracelet in grey mop and diamonds! It is now with VCA for length adjustment and SA said I should be able to get it back within 2 weeks.

I’m so happy and excited! This is my first VCA piece. Hope to share with all the reveal soon!


----------



## Phoenix123

fice16 said:


> Thank you.  I love the Frivole earrings, and have been wearing them often.  I intend to wear the necklace/earrings set from time to time for special occasions.



Would love to see more mod pics.


----------



## fice16

Phoenix123 said:


> Would love to see more mod pics.



Hi Phoenix, sorry, as I normally don’t post my personal photos in public forums, so I have to decline this request.  Sorry ~


----------



## Phoenix123

fice16 said:


> Hi Phoenix, sorry, as I normally don’t post my personal photos in public forums, so I have to decline this request.  Sorry ~



Np


----------



## sammix3

oranGetRee said:


> I just bought the vintage 5 motif alhambra bracelet in grey mop and diamonds! It is now with VCA for length adjustment and SA said I should be able to get it back within 2 weeks.
> 
> I’m so happy and excited! This is my first VCA piece. Hope to share with all the reveal soon!


Congrats!  Where did you get yours from?  The turnaround time to shorten the length is fast compared to what my local boutique told me


----------



## oranGetRee

sammix3 said:


> Congrats!  Where did you get yours from?  The turnaround time to shorten the length is fast compared to what my local boutique told me



I got mine from Singapore Ion boutique. 
Hope it is really that fast as she claimed!


----------



## cromagnon

Got VA Guilloche to layer with my Sweet Alhambra


----------



## skyqueen

fice16 said:


> Hello Beautiful Phoenix, here you go ~
> 
> View attachment 4800452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800453


Just fabulous 
Will you adopt me?


----------



## EpiFanatic

cromagnon said:


> Got VA Guilloche to layer with my Sweet Alhambra
> 
> View attachment 4805789



Looks great!  I love layering vintage with sweets.


----------



## cromagnon

EpiFanatic said:


> Looks great!  I love layering vintage with sweets.


Thank you. By the way, since you also layering VA with Sweet, do you know by any chance if connecting two might put too much stress on delicate chain of sweet pendant? The reason I’m asking is that I extended my sweet since I don’t like a “choker” look on my neck. However when wearing together with VA, the distance between motifs is too short for my liking. So now I just connected both and weight of guilloche instantly put my sweet alhambra at a good length and prevents tangling. The issue is that guilloche is much heavier compared to a sweet chain, therefore I’m worried that later can break over time due to an additional weight. I believe someone commented on some sort of extender that also helps with tangling, but unable to find that specific thread. Any advice?


----------



## EpiFanatic

cromagnon said:


> Thank you. By the way, since you also layering VA with Sweet, do you know by any chance if connecting two might put too much stress on delicate chain of sweet pendant? The reason I’m asking is that I extended my sweet since I don’t like a “choker” look on my neck. However when wearing together with VA, the distance between motifs is too short for my liking. So now I just connected both and weight of guilloche instantly put my sweet alhambra at a good length and prevents tangling. The issue is that guilloche is much heavier compared to a sweet chain, therefore I’m worried that later can break over time due to an additional weight. I believe someone commented on some sort of extender that also helps with tangling, but unable to find that specific thread. Any advice?


I can’t really visualize what you’re doing. But I definitely would not hook a guilloche onto the chain of a sweet. It could be perfectly fine but I’m conservative and wouldn’t want to risk compromising the chain of my sweet pendant. And not to mention the guilloche is a heavier VA pendant as well. 

I would actually extend the length of your guilloche pendant as well.  Tehran maybe layering would be easier.


----------



## cromagnon

EpiFanatic said:


> I would actually extend the length of your guilloche pendant as well.  Tehran maybe layering would be easier.


It is extended for 2 inches. I asked VCA to add another 1 for addtl price, but they refused stating that 2 inches is a max for alhambra motif. I’m sorry, but what is Tehran?


----------



## EpiFanatic

cromagnon said:


> It is extended for 2 inches. I asked VCA to add another 1 for addtl price, but they refused stating that 2 inches is a max for alhambra motif. I’m sorry, but what is Tehran?


Sorry, it's spellcheck going wild.  The only other thing I can think of is to buy a separate extender.  I think people on this forum can recommend a high quality 1-2 inch extender for the pendant that will hang lower, probably the VA piece.


----------



## junngch

My SA reserved the special edition frivole necklace for me which I went to pick up today. It’s feminine and sparking! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hello lovely people. I have been looking at all your lovely photos during isolation and been dreaming about acquiring some for Christmas but I couldn’t wait any longer.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chanelconvert said:


> Hello lovely people. I have been looking at all your lovely photos during isolation and been dreaming about acquiring some for Christmas but I couldn’t wait any longer.
> 
> View attachment 4811427
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811428


Christmas did indeed come very early this year! Enjoy!


----------



## Chanelconvert

cafecreme15 said:


> Christmas did indeed come very early this year! Enjoy!


 
Thank you


----------



## baglover4ever

cromagnon said:


> Got VA Guilloche to layer with my Sweet Alhambra
> 
> View attachment 4805789


Love the layer! What’s the length of both necklaces? Did you need to extend the link for the guicholle?


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Alena21 said:


> I don't know even if they had them here at the VCA boutiques at the launch since we were in lockdown from end of winter.


 In  Dubai branch   I do not think  they offer for people unless you ask about it


----------



## cromagnon

baglover4ever said:


> Love the layer! What’s the length of both necklaces? Did you need to extend the link for the guicholle?


VCA extends only for 2 inches. So, although I don’t recommend it, but I just link my sweet to guilloche on one end, and vice versa on other. Connecting those two I get one long necklace with two motifs. Weight of Guilloche automatically lifts up my sweet motif, and no tangles at all. However I’m worried about delicate chain of sweet, so I’m planning on getting a custom made extender/detangler soon.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I just got my new sweet butterfly pendant back from extending 2 inches. I also decided to extend my carnelian 2 inches. Then I can layer without any issues. My solitaire is the shortest so I can wear all three together.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I also got this super cute vintage piece from 1983.  YG and lapis with diamonds.  I Just wanted to see how a totally different style felt. It’s cute and very blingy for its size. Might work for certain moods.


----------



## EpiFanatic

My mom received her new lucky bracelet. She loves the colors.  It was shortened to 6 inches.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

EpiFanatic said:


> I just got my new sweet butterfly pendant back from extending 2 inches. I also decided to extend my carnelian 2 inches. Then I can layer without any issues. My solitaire is the shortest so I can wear all three together.
> View attachment 4813592


YES! I LOVE THIS


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Ok so this will be arriving next week, but I couldn't contain my excitement! This piece is so whimsical and not _at all_ what I typically go for (I have mostly classics and in white gold/platinum), but an opportunity presented itself and I've always been fascinated by this ring.

Will post modeling pics when it arrives.


----------



## DS2006

Comfortably Numb said:


> Ok so this will be arriving next week, but I couldn't contain my excitement! This piece is so whimsical and not _at all_ what I typically go for (I have mostly classics and in white gold/platinum), but an opportunity presented itself and I've always been fascinated by this ring.
> 
> Will post modeling pics when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 4813717



Beautiful! I can see that it will go well with a pair of your earrings!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

DS2006 said:


> Beautiful! I can see that it will go well with a pair of your earrings!



Thank you! I was actually curious about that. This one in pictures is yellow gold, but almost looks more like a pink gold. And they are from different eras, so who knows? This has (dangerously) started to get me looking at some pink sapphire pieces, but this is a rabbit hole I definitely cannot go down right now lol


----------



## DS2006

Comfortably Numb said:


> Thank you! I was actually curious about that. This one in pictures is yellow gold, but almost looks more like a pink gold. And they are from different eras, so who knows? This has (dangerously) started to get me looking at some pink sapphire pieces, but this is a rabbit hole I definitely cannot go down right now lol



It will be very interesting to see how they look together! Yes, pink sapphire pieces are very tempting!


----------



## VCA21

Comfortably Numb said:


> Ok so this will be arriving next week, but I couldn't contain my excitement! This piece is so whimsical and not _at all_ what I typically go for (I have mostly classics and in white gold/platinum), but an opportunity presented itself and I've always been fascinated by this ring.
> 
> Will post modeling pics when it arrives.
> 
> Congratulations, i'm also very excited with this ring, have been watching it for a while  Gladly you got it!!!Happy for you!


----------



## Phoenix123

Comfortably Numb said:


> Ok so this will be arriving next week, but I couldn't contain my excitement! This piece is so whimsical and not _at all_ what I typically go for (I have mostly classics and in white gold/platinum), but an opportunity presented itself and I've always been fascinated by this ring.
> 
> Will post modeling pics when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 4813717



This is seriously STUNNING!!

Pink sapphire earrings would complement the ring very well!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Comfortably Numb said:


> Ok so this will be arriving next week, but I couldn't contain my excitement! This piece is so whimsical and not _at all_ what I typically go for (I have mostly classics and in white gold/platinum), but an opportunity presented itself and I've always been fascinated by this ring.
> 
> Will post modeling pics when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 4813717


Cannot wait to see this on!


----------



## jpezmom

EpiFanatic said:


> My mom received her new lucky bracelet. She loves the colors.  It was shortened to 6 inches.
> View attachment 4813601
> View attachment 4813602
> View attachment 4813603


I love ❤️ this bracelet!  How is your mom liking it?  Does she find the charms get in the way?  Wondering if it would be hitting against desks and countertops. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## oranGetRee

As shared previously, I bought the 5 motif Alhambra grey mop diamond bracelet and sent it for length adjustment. I got it back today. I AM SO HAPPY! This is so beautiful and the diamonds sparkle like crazy.  
My lovely SA added a bottle of champagne and said it is for my birthday. She’s very sweet, I appreciate her lovely gesture.

pics enclosed!!! Thanks for sharing my happiness


----------



## sammix3

oranGetRee said:


> As shared previously, I bought the 5 motif Alhambra grey mop diamond bracelet and sent it for length adjustment. I got it back today. I AM SO HAPPY! This is so beautiful and the diamonds sparkle like crazy.
> My lovely SA added a bottle of champagne and said it is for my birthday. She’s very sweet, I appreciate her lovely gesture.
> 
> pics enclosed!!! Thanks for sharing my happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819457
> View attachment 4819458
> View attachment 4819459
> View attachment 4819460


 Congratulations!! Modeling pics please


----------



## EpiFanatic

jpezmom said:


> I love ❤️ this bracelet!  How is your mom liking it?  Does she find the charms get in the way?  Wondering if it would be hitting against desks and countertops. Thanks for any feedback!


She doesn’t wear it when she’s cleaning. However, it doesn’t bother her when she’s working at her desk.  The motifs hang a little bit but not too much, partially because she shortened it so much.  It is less bothersome than she thought. It’s the colors that she really loves. And the tiger eye is so much prettier than expected. I really don’t love it with my more tanned skin but it’s seriously beautiful to look at.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

oranGetRee said:


> As shared previously, I bought the 5 motif Alhambra grey mop diamond bracelet and sent it for length adjustment. I got it back today. I AM SO HAPPY! This is so beautiful and the diamonds sparkle like crazy.
> My lovely SA added a bottle of champagne and said it is for my birthday. She’s very sweet, I appreciate her lovely gesture.
> 
> pics enclosed!!! Thanks for sharing my happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819457
> View attachment 4819458
> View attachment 4819459
> View attachment 4819460


Happy birthday!!


----------



## couturequeen

Just received my lengthened Frivole, my new layering and everyday piece.


----------



## Croissant

ok so i was finally able to go to my VCA and I exchanged my carnelian 20 for a malachite 20 and exchanged my onyx and gray mop between the finger ring for the frivole between the finger ring. i just felt i had too much alhambra it was starting to annoy me to look at that ring. the only negative is that everyone has that frivole, it's so ubiquitous. as for the malachite, i wished it was darker so it would match my aesthetic more but the color is fantastic on its own. then again the darker carnelian matched my aesthetic more but the color didn't pop on me and actually felt dull, especially mixed with onyx. SIGH im starting to think i'll never be happy. SA tried convincing me to exchange the ring and 20 and go for the lotus ring instead. i trie dit on. wow what a stunner! i was tempted but it would cost me an additional 10k and i am knee deep in renovations right now. i've also always wanted a 20 and the frivole isnt a bad consolation prize.


----------



## oranGetRee

sammix3 said:


> Congratulations!! Modeling pics please



Thank you, ladies!
Mod shots and more pics enclosed.


----------



## oranGetRee

Croissant said:


> ok so i was finally able to go to my VCA and I exchanged my carnelian 20 for a malachite 20 and exchanged my onyx and gray mop between the finger ring for the frivole between the finger ring. i just felt i had too much alhambra it was starting to annoy me to look at that ring. the only negative is that everyone has that frivole, it's so ubiquitous. as for the malachite, i wished it was darker so it would match my aesthetic more but the color is fantastic on its own. then again the darker carnelian matched my aesthetic more but the color didn't pop on me and actually felt dull, especially mixed with onyx. SIGH im starting to think i'll never be happy. SA tried convincing me to exchange the ring and 20 and go for the lotus ring instead. i trie dit on. wow what a stunner! i was tempted but it would cost me an additional 10k and i am knee deep in renovations right now. i've also always wanted a 20 and the frivole isnt a bad consolation prize.
> 
> View attachment 4820100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820117



Love the 20! 
The lotus ring is really stunning!


----------



## lynne_ross

Croissant said:


> ok so i was finally able to go to my VCA and I exchanged my carnelian 20 for a malachite 20 and exchanged my onyx and gray mop between the finger ring for the frivole between the finger ring. i just felt i had too much alhambra it was starting to annoy me to look at that ring. the only negative is that everyone has that frivole, it's so ubiquitous. as for the malachite, i wished it was darker so it would match my aesthetic more but the color is fantastic on its own. then again the darker carnelian matched my aesthetic more but the color didn't pop on me and actually felt dull, especially mixed with onyx. SIGH im starting to think i'll never be happy. SA tried convincing me to exchange the ring and 20 and go for the lotus ring instead. i trie dit on. wow what a stunner! i was tempted but it would cost me an additional 10k and i am knee deep in renovations right now. i've also always wanted a 20 and the frivole isnt a bad consolation prize.
> 
> View attachment 4820100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820117


I personally would go for the lotus. It is the only piece you are in love with from your post. Bias here since it is on my wish list. If you are going to buy it at some point then you just saved yourself 30k vs spending as extra 10k now.


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> I personally would go for the lotus. It is the only piece you are in love with from your post. Bias here since it is on my wish list. If you are going to buy it at some point then you just saved yourself 30k vs spending as extra 10k now.



Another biased person here since I have the Lotus.

Why not get a store credit and buy the Lotus when you're done with the renovations and have managed to save up the extra $10k?


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> ok so i was finally able to go to my VCA and I exchanged my carnelian 20 for a malachite 20 and exchanged my onyx and gray mop between the finger ring for the frivole between the finger ring. i just felt i had too much alhambra it was starting to annoy me to look at that ring. the only negative is that everyone has that frivole, it's so ubiquitous. as for the malachite, i wished it was darker so it would match my aesthetic more but the color is fantastic on its own. then again the darker carnelian matched my aesthetic more but the color didn't pop on me and actually felt dull, especially mixed with onyx. SIGH im starting to think i'll never be happy. SA tried convincing me to exchange the ring and 20 and go for the lotus ring instead. i trie dit on. wow what a stunner! i was tempted but it would cost me an additional 10k and i am knee deep in renovations right now. i've also always wanted a 20 and the frivole isnt a bad consolation prize.
> 
> View attachment 4820100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820117


What size is the Frivole BTW ring?
I fell out of love with the lotus ring so I like the Frivole and 20 malachite.


----------



## Anabunny

Croissant said:


> ok so i was finally able to go to my VCA and I exchanged my carnelian 20 for a malachite 20 and exchanged my onyx and gray mop between the finger ring for the frivole between the finger ring. i just felt i had too much alhambra it was starting to annoy me to look at that ring. the only negative is that everyone has that frivole, it's so ubiquitous. as for the malachite, i wished it was darker so it would match my aesthetic more but the color is fantastic on its own. then again the darker carnelian matched my aesthetic more but the color didn't pop on me and actually felt dull, especially mixed with onyx. SIGH im starting to think i'll never be happy. SA tried convincing me to exchange the ring and 20 and go for the lotus ring instead. i trie dit on. wow what a stunner! i was tempted but it would cost me an additional 10k and i am knee deep in renovations right now. i've also always wanted a 20 and the frivole isnt a bad consolation prize.
> 
> View attachment 4820100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820117


I go through the same turmoil after I get something I’m not entirely happy with from VCA. I would spend the next 2 weeks contemplating if I could have better alternatives. Right now I’m struggling to decide if I should exchange my animal brooch to carnelian two motif earrings cause latter seems to be a more timeless choice. But I also feel that there are too many Alhambra I’m not particularly excited wearing them anymore, which is probably why I chose the animal brooch in the first place. I’m much happier when I get something that I can’t return. I’m stuck with it and much happier.


----------



## Anabunny

couturequeen said:


> Just received my lengthened Frivole, my new layering and everyday piece.
> 
> View attachment 4820077


It’s pretty! What do you plan to layer it with?


----------



## cafecreme15

Purchased a few weeks ago but was finally able to pick it up yesterday after being shortened!


----------



## Croissant

Anabunny said:


> I go through the same turmoil after I get something I’m not entirely happy with from VCA. I would spend the next 2 weeks contemplating if I could have better alternatives. Right now I’m struggling to decide if I should exchange my animal brooch to carnelian two motif earrings cause latter seems to be a more timeless choice. But I also feel that there are too many Alhambra I’m not particularly excited wearing them anymore, which is probably why I chose the animal brooch in the first place. I’m much happier when I get something that I can’t return. I’m stuck with it and much happier.


The only item I ever purchased in which I felt like I had obtained my perfect goal are my diamond pave magic earrings. Even my Guilloche pieces which I was obsessed with initially I start to wonder about sometimes! I think it is because VCA is so expensive you really have to be quite sure about each item you buy. I’m happy with my collection and I know if funds were unlimited I wouldn’t question things so much. It’s just because I’m always wondering “wow was that worth that if I could’ve had this instead?”


----------



## HADASSA

Croissant said:


> The only item I ever purchased in which I felt like I had obtained my perfect goal are my diamond pave magic earrings. Even my Guilloche pieces which I was obsessed with initially I start to wonder about sometimes! I think it is because VCA is so expensive you really have to be quite sure about each item you buy. I’m happy with my collection and I know if funds were unlimited I wouldn’t question things so much. It’s just because I’m always wondering “wow was that worth that if I could’ve had this instead?”


@Croissant, I can understand your dilemma. I took fresh pics of my bracelet for you to get an idea what should be acceptable striations and colour. These pics were taken in natural light (but it’s overcast here) in the original VCA box. I noticed the black background looked greyish, so you will have to imagine the gorgeous color.

VCA is too expensive to settle and if I can help one person NOT make the same EXPENSIVE mistakes I made (buying for a lifestyle I didn't have), then I feel satisfied in my heart.

Whatever you do, DO NOT SETTLE. You don’t seem wowed by your choices. If the Lotus ring will sing to you for years to come, look at the possible options to get that instead.


----------



## HADASSA

@Croissant, here are the other pics. Keep in mind, my malachite is just as vibrant as the day I bought it.


----------



## Croissant

Comfortably Numb said:


> Ok so this will be arriving next week, but I couldn't contain my excitement! This piece is so whimsical and not _at all_ what I typically go for (I have mostly classics and in white gold/platinum), but an opportunity presented itself and I've always been fascinated by this ring.
> 
> Will post modeling pics when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 4813717


This is to die for!!! Where did you find it?!


----------



## Croissant

HADASSA said:


> @Croissant, here are the other pics. Keep in mind, my malachite is just as vibrant as the day I bought it.
> 
> View attachment 4820759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820762


I love your green! Mine is lighter but it does have pretty striations. It’s just lighter than I would have thought I’d go for but it pops and that’s what I’ve been looking for. Will it go with dark, moody clothing, I’ll have to see as all my stuff is packed in boxes. I feel like unless a 20 motif is alternating with diamonds, they use the most available stones for those necklace. (lighter malachite and the darker carnelian) whereas a bracelet or a 10 motif you usually get a wider variation of stone colors.


----------



## 911snowball

Hadassa, I have saved your pictures as the benchmark of desirable malachite for the future.  I don't own any of this stone but I want to add it to my collection and these photos are just incredible.    I always look to see what they have in my store with an eye toward a future purchase but never have I seen such stunning coloration as this. I am interested in the 20 and after seeing your pictures, I will definitely not settle until they can provide similar quality. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## HADASSA

Croissant said:


> I love your green! Mine is lighter but it does have pretty striations. It’s just lighter than I would have thought I’d go for but it pops and that’s what I’ve been looking for. Will it go with dark, moody clothing, I’ll have to see as all my stuff is packed in boxes. I feel like unless a 20 motif is alternating with diamonds, they use the most available stones for those necklace. (lighter malachite and the darker carnelian) whereas a bracelet or a 10 motif you usually get a wider variation of stone colors.


It looks great against black, grey, beige, white. Create your possibilities


----------



## Croissant

HADASSA said:


> It looks great against black, grey, beige, white. Create your possibilities


Ohh I have A LOT of black clothing, some greens, some burgundy, oatmeal, red, jewel tones mostly. I think it will really pop  but still look rich. Excited to see it against clothing that doesn’t resemble sweat pants


----------



## HADASSA

911snowball said:


> Hadassa, I have saved your pictures as the benchmark of desirable malachite for the future.  I don't own any of this stone but I want to add it to my collection and these photos are just incredible.    I always look to see what they have in my store with an eye toward a future purchase but never have I seen such stunning coloration as this. I am interested in the 20 and after seeing your pictures, I will definitely not settle until they can provide similar quality. THANK YOU!!!



You are most welcome. I am happy to show the malachite benchmark.

It was lovingly chosen by my NM DSA, @texasgirliegirl and myself.


----------



## Croissant

lynne_ross said:


> I personally would go for the lotus. It is the only piece you are in love with from your post. Bias here since it is on my wish list. If you are going to buy it at some point then you just saved yourself 30k vs spending as extra 10k now.


Yes but I’d want that 20 malachite eventually. If it had been a straight exchange the decision would have been harder but the extra 10k is so unappealing right now whereas a few months ago it would have been fine. Right now because of renovations I feel like I am bleeding money. Everything is costing so much more than I anticipated! It’s my first time renovating so I should’ve expected that.


----------



## Anabunny

Croissant said:


> The only item I ever purchased in which I felt like I had obtained my perfect goal are my diamond pave magic earrings. Even my Guilloche pieces which I was obsessed with initially I start to wonder about sometimes! I think it is because VCA is so expensive you really have to be quite sure about each item you buy. I’m happy with my collection and I know if funds were unlimited I wouldn’t question things so much. It’s just because I’m always wondering “wow was that worth that if I could’ve had this instead?”


Omg totally. I sometimes look at the pieces I just bought and wonder if they were really all that special since many people have them; and that if I have waited, I might find really unique heritage pieces at auction houses. The two times I had no doubts were my lotus earrings and a heritage diamond ring that means a lot to me. I found myself picking the smallest unlikable qualities on my pieces when they are new.  But once I have lived happy experiences in them, then they have meaning to me and I find peace.


----------



## Croissant

HADASSA said:


> You are most welcome. I am happy to show the malachite benchmark.
> 
> It was lovingly chosen by my NM DSA, @texasgirliegirl and myself.


is the color of mine terrible, a terrible example of malachite?


----------



## HADASSA

Croissant said:


> is the color of mine terrible, a terrible example of malachite?


The malachite in your pics looks very light - can you take more pics in different lighting?


----------



## HADASSA

Croissant said:


> is the color of mine terrible, a terrible example of malachite?


The malachite in your pics looks very light - can you take more pics in different lighting?


----------



## Croissant

HADASSA said:


> The malachite in your pics looks very light - can you take more pics in different lighting?


Yes I will. It is light i think the green itself is on the lighter side but with the striations it looks even lighter from a distance.  I’ll take pics tonight once painters leave.


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> ok so i was finally able to go to my VCA and I exchanged my carnelian 20 for a malachite 20 and exchanged my onyx and gray mop between the finger ring for the frivole between the finger ring. i just felt i had too much alhambra it was starting to annoy me to look at that ring. the only negative is that everyone has that frivole, it's so ubiquitous. as for the malachite, i wished it was darker so it would match my aesthetic more but the color is fantastic on its own. then again the darker carnelian matched my aesthetic more but the color didn't pop on me and actually felt dull, especially mixed with onyx. SIGH im starting to think i'll never be happy. SA tried convincing me to exchange the ring and 20 and go for the lotus ring instead. i trie dit on. wow what a stunner! i was tempted but it would cost me an additional 10k and i am knee deep in renovations right now. i've also always wanted a 20 and the frivole isnt a bad consolation prize.
> 
> View attachment 4820100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820117



It sounds like you definitely want the malachite 20, although I am not sure you are 100% on this particular necklace. Can they get in some others for you to compare?  As far as the Lotus ring goes, do you have a lot of dressy events? My lifestyle is so casual that I'd never wear it. I certainly see a lot of things in VCA that I love but would never get enough wear from them. So loving something is a good first qualification, and being able to wear it at least several times a year would be another qualification for me. Fortunately for me, I am in a state with no VCA boutiques (and the one in NM closed awhile ago), so I rarely see others wearing it. I can wear Alhambra or other VCA pieces as much as I want, and most people will not even know it's VCA!  I think the malachite necklace is a beautiful piece to keep and wear as long as you are pleased with the stones.


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> It sounds like you definitely want the malachite 20, although I am not sure you are 100% on this particular necklace. Can they get in some others for you to compare?  As far as the Lotus ring goes, do you have a lot of dressy events? My lifestyle is so casual that I'd never wear it. I certainly see a lot of things in VCA that I love but would never get enough wear from them. So loving something is a good first qualification, and being able to wear it at least several times a year would be another qualification for me. Fortunately for me, I am in a state with no VCA boutiques (and the one in NM closed awhile ago), so I rarely see others wearing it. I can wear Alhambra or other VCA pieces as much as I want, and most people will not even know it's VCA!  I think the malachite necklace is a beautiful piece to keep and wear as long as you are pleased with the stones.


Thanks! Yes that was the other thing- although I do love the lotus and would find times to wear it (even on days when I’m just trying to be over the top and funky) it is something I’d be kind of self conscious about because it’s so big and sparkly, for sure. I would like to see how life unfolds with the pandemic...not ever wearing that ring as long as masks are necessary. Haven’t been feeling very fashionable or fancy since March. I wonder if I’m just not excited about anything because I’m depressed. As for stones...I would probably want a little darker but then would it fall flat again? This one really pops when I wear it. It’s not the forest green I imagined but with white striations are they ever really forest green?


----------



## Croissant

HADASSA said:


> The malachite in your pics looks very light - can you take more pics in different lighting?


Here we go! Hard to capture the color in the artificial light. I’ll try sunlight tomorrow. I haven’t even seen it myself yet in sunlight. In person it is green not as blue as it looks in some photos.


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> Here we go! Hard to capture the color in the artificial light. I’ll try sunlight tomorrow. I haven’t even seen it myself yet in sunlight. In person it is green not as blue as it looks in some photos.
> View attachment 4820854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820859



I think maybe the color would show better in photos if you take it off the green background. Try black or white, maybe? I believe the reasons these motifs look lighter is because the striations are tiny and spread across the whole motif, whereas some have areas of solid dark green and a smaller area with the light striations. I think both are beautiful, so it's just a matter of preference.

To your reply, I very much agree that during these times where we aren't really going anywhere (which definitely can be depressing), it's hard to think about how much we'd wear any jewelry!


----------



## beansbeans

Maybe also try clustering all the motifs together instead of having them all spread out?


----------



## HADASSA

Croissant said:


> Here we go! Hard to capture the color in the artificial light. I’ll try sunlight tomorrow. I haven’t even seen it myself yet in sunlight. In person it is green not as blue as it looks in some photos.
> View attachment 4820854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820859



I will wait for your pics in sunlight before I can give a more constructive response. Just from these pics alone, there seems NOT to be enough contrast of the striations to the main green shade within the stone. @DS2006 gave a good explanation of this.

I do believe that you can request a few necklaces from which you can choose. Trust me, you will find one that will sing to you


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Croissant said:


> This is to die for!!! Where did you find it?!



Christie's. To be honest I'm now kind of regretting the purchase (haven't even seen it yet!) because I was so excited that one was available, I got too wrapped up into it without thinking it through. I do not know how it will fit (all my VCA rings seem to be different sizes, even if on the same finger), it is not returnable, does not include COA, and I hate the 25% commission fee you pay on top of it.

Then I found one listed on VC that is probably a better size, with documentation, returnable, and no upcharge (though with taxes and customs fees it would still be priced ~2.5K over what I paid at auction). This experience (good or bad) will definitely inform future purchases. I'm not typically an impulse buyer.

Supposed to arrive tomorrow and I will post pics.


----------



## lynne_ross

HADASSA said:


> @Croissant, I can understand your dilemma. I took fresh pics of my bracelet for you to get an idea what should be acceptable striations and colour. These pics were taken in natural light (but it’s overcast here) in the original VCA box. I noticed the black background looked greyish, so you will have to imagine the gorgeous color.
> 
> VCA is too expensive to settle and if I can help one person NOT make the same EXPENSIVE mistakes I made (buying for a lifestyle I didn't have), then I feel satisfied in my heart.
> 
> Whatever you do, DO NOT SETTLE. You don’t seem wowed by your choices. If the Lotus ring will sing to you for years to come, look at the possible options to get that instead.
> 
> View attachment 4820755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820756


Wow!!!


----------



## Croissant

HADASSA said:


> I will wait for your pics in sunlight before I can give a more constructive response. Just from these pics alone, there seems NOT to be enough contrast of the striations to the main green shade within the stone. @DS2006 gave a good explanation of this.
> 
> I do believe that you can request a few necklaces from which you can choose. Trust me, you will find one that will sing to you


I asked my SA and she said that’s all they had, even though she requested dark green for me weeks ago in preparation for this exchange. But you’re right. Sorry I didn’t buy the lotus this time around but I think spending 19k on a necklace (including tax) still should guarantee I get the green I want! Ugh I’m so annoyed. I mean it’s still a beautiful necklace (it almost looks like chrysoprase!) I’m just frustrated I wasn’t given the options I asked for so I have to ask again and again.


----------



## Croissant

Comfortably Numb said:


> Christie's. To be honest I'm now kind of regretting the purchase (haven't even seen it yet!) because I was so excited that one was available, I got too wrapped up into it without thinking it through. I do not know how it will fit (all my VCA rings seem to be different sizes, even if on the same finger), it is not returnable, does not include COA, and I hate the 25% commission fee you pay on top of it.
> 
> Then I found one listed on VC that is probably a better size, with documentation, returnable, and no upcharge (though with taxes and customs fees it would still be priced ~2.5K over what I paid at auction). This experience (good or bad) will definitely inform future purchases. I'm not typically an impulse buyer.
> 
> Supposed to arrive tomorrow and I will post pics.


Well it’s gorgeous and I hope you LOVE it! It’s an art deco dream! If it’s a coa you worry about ask your SA to get you new documentation. It’s extra money but at least you’ll have peace of mind. I also hope it fits!


----------



## HADASSA

Croissant said:


> I asked my SA and she said that’s all they had, even though she requested dark green for me weeks ago in preparation for this exchange. But you’re right. Sorry I didn’t buy the lotus this time around but I think spending 19k on a necklace (including tax) still should guarantee I get the green I want! Ugh I’m so annoyed. I mean it’s still a beautiful necklace (it almost looks like chrysoprase!) I’m just frustrated I wasn’t given the options I asked for so I have to ask again and again.


Let your SA arrange to have a couple more at least brought in. COVID should not limit your choice. Send a couple of my pics to show her what you would prefer.

The beauty of stones like Malachite and Tiger's Eye is character - for Malachite, the contrast of striations and for Tiger's Eye, the chatoyance.


----------



## 911snowball

Hadassa, do you own anything in tiger's eye as well?  That is another one I have coveted.  I am a blonde so that one is especially versatile with all the neutrals. I am in the US and one of our newscasters, Maria Bartiromo, wears her 20 TIger's eye often and I so enjoy looking at it!


----------



## HADASSA

911snowball said:


> Hadassa, do you own anything in tiger's eye as well?  That is another one I have coveted.  I am a blonde so that one is especially versatile with all the neutrals. I am in the US and one of our newscasters, Maria Bartiromo, wears her 20 TIger's eye often and I so enjoy looking at it!


Sadly I don't - because of my skin colour, the TE blended right in and there wasn't enough "pop."

I am reposting @PennyD2911's TE 20 - some of the stones are really amazing. And I am happy to add that Penny shared her NM DSA info with me


----------



## Croissant

HADASSA said:


> Let your SA arrange to have a couple more at least brought in. COVID should not limit your choice. Send a couple of my pics to show her what you would prefer.
> 
> The beauty of stones like Malachite and Tiger's Eye is character - for Malachite, the contrast of striations and for Tiger's Eye, the chatoyance.


i managed to pull out an old vintage black velvet coat with white silk lining. the striations are so blurred that it makes the whole stone look much lighter. i can't tell whether i love it or hate it. it doesn't look as crisp as yours and i know that's the standard. but this is also kind of unique? or is it considered subpar quality? i'm texting my SA first thing tomorrow.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Alena21 said:


> What size is the Frivole BTW ring?
> I fell out of love with the lotus ring so I like the Frivole and 20 malachite.


Why did you stop loving the ring?


----------



## A bottle of Red

Croissant said:


> i managed to pull out an old vintage black velvet coat with white silk lining. the striations are so blurred that it makes the whole stone look much lighter. i can't tell whether i love it or hate it. it doesn't look as crisp as yours and i know that's the standard. but this is also kind of unique? or is it considered subpar quality? i'm texting my SA first thing tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4820957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820959


Tbh it looks quite blase. The color is very pale & you don't sound thrilled with it.
Can you return it and wait a bit before you purchase something that you really love- whatever it ends up being?


----------



## Croissant

A bottle of Red said:


> Tbh it looks quite blase. The color is very pale & you don't sound thrilled with it.
> Can you return it and wait a bit before you purchase something that you really love- whatever it ends up being?


i want the malachite but only if i can have what im looking for. why in the world is my normally diligent SA dropping the ball? are 20's just crappy necklaces? it seems they use the worst stones to fill up all the motifs. the less motifs an item has, the better the stone. it's like she knows this and gives up.


----------



## Croissant

Alena21 said:


> What size is the Frivole BTW ring?
> I fell out of love with the lotus ring so I like the Frivole and 20 malachite.


the frivole is a 51 and i believe it runs a bit big which is why i went a size down.


----------



## Croissant

A bottle of Red said:


> Tbh it looks quite blase. The color is very pale & you don't sound thrilled with it.
> Can you return it and wait a bit before you purchase something that you really love- whatever it ends up being?


i have a long and stern (usually we are joking and sending little hearts to each other) text written waiting to be sent tomorrow morning.


----------



## HADASSA

Croissant said:


> i want the malachite but only if i can have what im looking for. why in the world is my normally diligent SA dropping the ball? are 20's just crappy necklaces? it seems they use the worst stones to fill up all the motifs. the less motifs an item has, the better the stone. it's like she knows this and gives up.


This is not the case - I have seen a Malachite 20 with gorgeous colour and striations. You need to tell your SA very politely that she needs to do her job and find you a necklace that you can be happy with.

I agree with @A bottle of Red - this shade of green is just too pale


----------



## Anabunny

Comfortably Numb said:


> Christie's. To be honest I'm now kind of regretting the purchase (haven't even seen it yet!) because I was so excited that one was available, I got too wrapped up into it without thinking it through. I do not know how it will fit (all my VCA rings seem to be different sizes, even if on the same finger), it is not returnable, does not include COA, and I hate the 25% commission fee you pay on top of it.
> 
> Then I found one listed on VC that is probably a better size, with documentation, returnable, and no upcharge (though with taxes and customs fees it would still be priced ~2.5K over what I paid at auction). This experience (good or bad) will definitely inform future purchases. I'm not typically an impulse buyer.
> 
> Supposed to arrive tomorrow and I will post pics.


 I saw your lot in the auction, I was interested too, the kite motifs are beautiful. But I got another ring not long ago, couldn’t justify buying a second one so soon. Your ring is gorgeous and rare, I hope you’d enjoy it. 
Before you decide to buy something from auctions next time, you can ask the associates to send you more pictures of the lot on an actual person. They are usually very happy to help. I have eliminated many pieces when I see how they sit on an actual ear(mostly earrings). If the item is in New York location, i would go in there a few times to inspect and try them one. Even in this Covid time, some auction houses are available for viewing appointments, not Christie though. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Croissant

HADASSA said:


> This is not the case - I have seen a Malachite 20 with gorgeous colour and striations. You need to tell your SA very politely that she needs to do her job and find you a necklace that you can be happy with.
> 
> I agree with @A bottle of Red - this shade of green is just too pale


thank you for letting me know it is possible. i feel like i've settled for a bad lover and now realize i can do better.  seriously if i had to guess, what i think happened is that she thought i was going to buy the lotus ring that day and presented me with BS. she showed me only 2 malachite 20s and both were exactly the same, so hardly an option. The option was "settle for what you didn't ask for or buy the lotus ring for more money". that was a waste of my time. i felt pressured and i felt disappointed. part of my text says that if it's so hard finding the stones i ask for that i will be hesitant to buy stones from VCA in the future. this is true. imagine paying that kind of money and never getting the color you want. what is this, hermes?


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> thank you for letting me know it is possible. i feel like i've settled for a bad lover and now realize i can do better.  seriously if i had to guess, what i think happened is that she thought i was going to buy the lotus ring that day and presented me with BS. she showed me only 2 malachite 20s and both were exactly the same, so hardly an option. The option was "settle for what you didn't ask for or buy the lotus ring for more money". that was a waste of my time. i felt pressured and i felt disappointed. part of my text says that if it's so hard finding the stones i ask for that i will be hesitant to buy stones from VCA in the future. this is true. imagine paying that kind of money and never getting the color you want. what is this, hermes?


It seems they are pushing things on us with "buy or fly" attitude which I'm not fond of. (Which resulted in me buying one item only for each 2018 and 2019.)


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> the frivole is a 51 and i believe it runs a bit big which is why i went a size down.


Yeah, I thought it was just me finding it too big. Good to know I'm not imagining things. Thanks


----------



## couturequeen

Anabunny said:


> It’s pretty! What do you plan to layer it with?


Thanks! I have a few necklaces that are slightly longer than a choker. Eventually I want to add a DBTY to mix with it as well. Planning to have the Frivole on the longest length for all of these scenarios.


----------



## couturequeen

cafecreme15 said:


> Purchased a few weeks ago but was finally able to pick it up yesterday after being shortened!
> 
> View attachment 4820647


Who makes the other bracelet? Pretty!


----------



## Alena21

A bottle of Red said:


> Why did you stop loving the ring?


Because they tweaked the design. It is a flatter version, less 3D. I don't care about it really.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

HADASSA said:


> Let your SA arrange to have a couple more at least brought in. COVID should not limit your choice. Send a couple of my pics to show her what you would prefer.
> 
> The beauty of stones like Malachite and Tiger's Eye is character - for Malachite, the contrast of striations and for Tiger's Eye, the chatoyance.


Spoken like a true connoisseur!


----------



## 911snowball

Agree, Stardust. Hadassa and TGG know their stuff.  Thank you for the pics on tiger's eye Hadassa, I have also saved these. 
I have quite a bit of VCA and have developed a wonderful relationship with my boutique manager over many years.  She never pushes and tolerates my hours of being in the boutique contemplating my next purchases!  So I know she will actually enjoy the "hunt" for my perfect malachite. Croissant, this is the way it should be at VCA so please do not give up on the brand. Perhaps a heart to heart chat will forge a new understanding or if you still don't feel it, find another salesperson.  I live less than 5 minutes from my boutique and this is quite dangerous as I pop in often. I am always greeted warmly and it is my treat to look at all the wonderful pieces. It instantly improves my mood!


----------



## cafecreme15

couturequeen said:


> Who makes the other bracelet? Pretty!


Thank you! Other bracelet is the pave star bangle by Stephanie Gottlieb.


----------



## Croissant

911snowball said:


> Agree, Stardust. Hadassa and TGG know their stuff.  Thank you for the pics on tiger's eye Hadassa, I have also saved these.
> I have quite a bit of VCA and have developed a wonderful relationship with my boutique manager over many years.  She never pushes and tolerates my hours of being in the boutique contemplating my next purchases!  So I know she will actually enjoy the "hunt" for my perfect malachite. Croissant, this is the way it should be at VCA so please do not give up on the brand. Perhaps a heart to heart chat will forge a new understanding or if you still don't feel it, find another salesperson.  I live less than 5 minutes from my boutique and this is quite dangerous as I pop in often. I am always greeted warmly and it is my treat to look at all the wonderful pieces. It instantly improves my mood!


usually she is so great. the stone options she has given me are a disappointment. and this last push for the lotus ring left me with a bad taste in my mouth. she knows i usually jump right in so she probably assumed i really would go for the lotus but that's a big assumption given she knows about my expenses right now and with the pandemic i just want what i want. you're all right...thank you. will send her that text in a few hours!


----------



## nycmamaofone

That tiger’s eye pic was stunning   . I started to notice this stone even though I usually don’t like brown. I notice it doesn’t get the same kind of love that other stones get.


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> i managed to pull out an old vintage black velvet coat with white silk lining. the striations are so blurred that it makes the whole stone look much lighter. i can't tell whether i love it or hate it. it doesn't look as crisp as yours and i know that's the standard. but this is also kind of unique? or is it considered subpar quality? i'm texting my SA first thing tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4820957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820959


I have not seen malachite so pale. Not necessarily a bad thing if it was different kind of stone. I'm kind of digging it.


----------



## Anabunny

911snowball said:


> Agree, Stardust. Hadassa and TGG know their stuff.  Thank you for the pics on tiger's eye Hadassa, I have also saved these.
> I have quite a bit of VCA and have developed a wonderful relationship with my boutique manager over many years.  She never pushes and tolerates my hours of being in the boutique contemplating my next purchases!  So I know she will actually enjoy the "hunt" for my perfect malachite. Croissant, this is the way it should be at VCA so please do not give up on the brand. Perhaps a heart to heart chat will forge a new understanding or if you still don't feel it, find another salesperson.  I live less than 5 minutes from my boutique and this is quite dangerous as I pop in often. I am always greeted warmly and it is my treat to look at all the wonderful pieces. It instantly improves my mood!


I agree. My sales is a straightforward personality and very mature. I have exchanged things a few times in the past, she never showed impatience. I was hunting for 3 motif grey mop earrings, she would present what she has in the store, if I don’t seem too excited about the options, she would recommend me to wait. She’s the one that tells me don’t settle, like a jewelry fairy godmother.


----------



## HADASSA

911snowball said:


> Agree, Stardust. Hadassa and TGG know their stuff.  Thank you for the pics on tiger's eye Hadassa, I have also saved these.
> I have quite a bit of VCA and have developed a wonderful relationship with my boutique manager over many years.  She never pushes and tolerates my hours of being in the boutique contemplating my next purchases!  So I know she will actually enjoy the "hunt" for my perfect malachite. Croissant, this is the way it should be at VCA so please do not give up on the brand. Perhaps a heart to heart chat will forge a new understanding or if you still don't feel it, find another salesperson.  I live less than 5 minutes from my boutique and this is quite dangerous as I pop in often. I am always greeted warmly and it is my treat to look at all the wonderful pieces. It instantly improves my mood!



Thank you for your kind compliment @911snowball I have learnt quite a lot from our fellow members and through my own research and I love to share and give the best advice with my acquired knowledge.



Anabunny said:


> I agree. My sales is a straightforward personality and very mature. I have exchanged things a few times in the past, she never showed impatience. I was hunting for 3 motif grey mop earrings, she would present what she has in the store, if I don’t seem too excited about the options, she would recommend me to wait. She’s the one that tells me don’t settle, like a jewelry fairy godmother.


This is how your experience at ANY luxury house should be   And as I have said on this forum before, "The last time I checked, I hold the buying power in my hands."


----------



## Croissant

Well I spoke with my SA and she said that is what was available domestically so her plan is to reach out internationally and we will take it from there! I told her the color is beautiful but it’s a vacation shade, not for me. It’s a color meant to be worn on a trip to the Mediterranean and not something I’d wear everyday. I wish I could afford to have a 20 motif just for summer vacations but haha nope. I want to be able to wear mine in the winter and fall and spring. (Probably not summer as it’s too hot for malachite) I’ll keep you posted with what I eventually get. Actually I will probably post the photos I am sent to choose from and ask advice! The saga for the perfect 20 continues.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Croissant said:


> Well I spoke with my SA and she said that is what was available domestically so her plan is to reach out internationally and we will take it from there! I told her the color is beautiful but it’s a vacation shade, not for me. It’s a color meant to be worn on a trip to the Mediterranean and not something I’d wear everyday. I wish I could afford to have a 20 motif just for summer vacations but haha nope. I want to be able to wear mine in the winter and fall and spring. (Probably not summer as it’s too hot for malachite) I’ll keep you posted with what I eventually get. Actually I will probably post the photos I am sent to choose from and ask advice! The saga for the perfect 20 continues.



I’m sure you will find exactly what you’re looking for. It really is about your personal taste and what works for you, although I agree that your malachite doesnt seem to pop. I personally prefer a pop, although I also don’t like a very light or bright shade or very contrasting striations. My 20 is unique in that, when I wear it doubled, it seems to me that the “top” ten are lighter than the “bottom” ten but I like that. I didn’t even notice immediately, but since I love all the shades and none are too light or dark, and I wear a lot of shades of green, this will go with everything.

in this photo I emphasized the color differences so you can see. It’s not this obvious in person:


----------



## Croissant

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m sure you will find exactly what you’re looking for. It really is about your personal taste and what works for you, although I agree that your malachite doesnt seem to pop. I personally prefer a pop, although I also don’t like a very light or bright shade or very contrasting striations. My 20 is unique in that, when I wear it doubled, it seems to me that the “top” ten are lighter than the “bottom” ten but I like that. I didn’t even notice immediately, but since I love all the shades and none are too light or dark, and I wear a lot of shades of green, this will go with everything.
> 
> in this photo I emphasized the color differences so you can see. It’s not this obvious in person:
> 
> View attachment 4821282


i can see ! it looks like exactly half are brighter and half darker. the one i currently have is really beautiful, almost like a pastel green/blue. the problem is that it isn't my style. i feel like for someone it would be a dream and for others it wouldn't live up to what they expect of a malachite stone. if i could have two versions of the same 20 i would have both a dark green and keep this one. but i really want something a bit darker


----------



## A bottle of Red

Alena21 said:


> Because they tweaked the design. It is a flatter version, less 3D. I don't care about it really.


Pity it used to look so beautiful! We're you able to return or exchange yours for something you like better?
Op, I hope you find the necklace you love!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

She's here!  








Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


----------



## lynne_ross

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


Love this ring! How do you feel about it now that it has arrived?


----------



## Comfortably Numb

lynne_ross said:


> Love this ring! How do you feel about it now that it has arrived?



Soo much better!  It fits just as I wanted and it is so sparkly! I don't love how it looks in the picture on my hand (why are hand photos always so janky?) but love it in person. It ended up being a good impulse buy


----------



## DS2006

Comfortably Numb said:


> Soo much better!  It fits just as I wanted and it is so sparkly! I don't love how it looks in the picture on my hand (why are hand photos always so janky?) but love it in person. It ended up being a good impulse buy


 What a great piece! So glad you love it! I had to laugh at your third reality photo because that's pretty much my reality, too!


----------



## Phoenix123

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed



CONGRATULATIONS!!  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


Now that's fabulous.  Vintage VCA and mac and cheese.  Way to live it up!!!   It's gorgeous btw...


----------



## oranGetRee

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed



Breathtaking!!!! Totally in love with this gorgeous ring


----------



## TankerToad

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


Wow 
Incredible !


----------



## Alena21

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


It is lovely!


----------



## surfer

Croissant said:


> Well I spoke with my SA and she said that is what was available domestically so her plan is to reach out internationally and we will take it from there! I told her the color is beautiful but it’s a vacation shade, not for me. It’s a color meant to be worn on a trip to the Mediterranean and not something I’d wear everyday. I wish I could afford to have a 20 motif just for summer vacations but haha nope. I want to be able to wear mine in the winter and fall and spring. (Probably not summer as it’s too hot for malachite) I’ll keep you posted with what I eventually get. Actually I will probably post the photos I am sent to choose from and ask advice! The saga for the perfect 20 continues.


Not a recent purchase but just chiming in with the malachite variation discussion. It took me a while
as well to find the perfect malachite for me, and my angel SA also stopped me from getting the ones that weren’t 100% right until this comes along. It matches well with the holiday pendant too (Can you spot it on the tray ) I love her so much and the colours haven’t faded or darkened one bit. Happy to hear you are able to wait for new ones to come in!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


Very cool and gorgeous!


----------



## kimber418

SO beautiful!  Enjoy wearing this beautiful piece!





Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


----------



## Rami00

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


WOW!! it's sooooo stunning, congratulations! Did you have to place special order?


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Rami00 said:


> WOW!! it's sooooo stunning, congratulations! Did you have to place special order?



No, I purchased it from an online auction house (Christie's). If anyone is seriously interested, there is one listed for sale on VC with COA and looks great: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...s-doigts-van-cleef-arpels-ring-10596649.shtml

*THANK YOU EVERYONE for all the kind comments!!!  *


----------



## EpiFanatic

Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...


----------



## Canturi lover

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624


You look sensational!  Many congratulations on your anniversary and birthday.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624


Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


Such an amazing piece!


----------



## LuckyMe14

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624


I really love this color on you!!


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624



This is a lovely shade on your colouring.

Happy Anniversary/birthday.


----------



## DS2006

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624



It has some of the most beautiful chacedony that I have seen! Gorgeous!


----------



## 911snowball

This is an old photo of my 20 doubled.  It is a beautiful neutral with some interest and goes with so many things. Looks especially nice with any wg earrings


----------



## sammix3

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624


Happy birthday!  It looks amazing on you!


----------



## Croissant

Comfortably Numb said:


> No, I purchased it from an online auction house (Christie's). If anyone is seriously interested, there is one listed for sale on VC with COA and looks great: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...s-doigts-van-cleef-arpels-ring-10596649.shtml
> 
> *THANK YOU EVERYONE for all the kind comments!!! *


UGH  do you think the 20k is a good price? What are the stats? The VC listing shows no substantive info.


----------



## gagabag

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624


That’s just so beautiful! I’m such a sucker for WG and I am restraining myself from messaging my SA, lol!


----------



## EpiFanatic

911snowball said:


> This is an old photo of my 20 doubled.  It is a beautiful neutral with some interest and goes with so many things. Looks especially nice with any wg earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822751


Love how you wear this. This inspired me.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624


CONGRATS! It looks great on you! It's one of my favorite pieces


----------



## Comfortably Numb

911snowball said:


> This is an old photo of my 20 doubled.  It is a beautiful neutral with some interest and goes with so many things. Looks especially nice with any wg earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822751



Actually 2 of my favorite pieces ever!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Wanted to share an updated photo of my new Cerf beauty all snuggled in. She did not come with a box but luckily I had this gorgeous vintage box on hand just waiting for the right piece


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Croissant said:


> UGH  do you think the 20k is a good price? What are the stats? The VC listing shows no substantive info.



Well, nothing by VCA is what I'd call a "good price," but that's for you to decide. The VC listing has a bit of detail and pictures that were far superior to those listed for my Christine's one -- my listing was rather lacking and underwhelming (and a bit of a disappointment from such a touted auction house). The VC ring also looks to be in much better condition, essentially new to my eye. Mine has a few minor scratches.

Just paraphrasing the listing and adding a bit more detail for you:


Model: Bagues entre Les Doigts = Cerfs-Volants in English _(translates to "[The] Kite Runner", which, by the way, is a very beautiful, touching book by Persian author Khaled Hosseini that I highly recommend)_
Condition: Very good condition  (as dictated by VC: "An item in very good condition is a second-hand item which has been only lightly used and extremely well maintained, which can show slight defects from usage. These must be mentioned in the description and visible on the photos. Eligibility criteria: Slight wear from being used or well-done alterations which are mentioned in the description and/or visible in the photo. No damage to the material, no odour, no missing pieces."  _(in my experience, I have purchased 2 high end items that were thoroughly inspected by VC and deemed to be slightly higher rated by the seller than in their opinion, and they then offer a reasonable discount to which both parties have to agree for the sale to be finalized. I think this is a good system.)_
 Size 51 with sizing chart
Very complete set of documentation and box (mine came with neither)
The specifics are you seeking:

Designed as two kites set with diamonds, sapphires, mother-of-pearl and abalone

METAL: 18k rose gold
DIAMONDS: 61 round diamonds with approximate total weight of 1.00 carat
STONES: 16 multi-colored sapphires, mother-of-pearl plaque, abalone plaque
SIGNATURE: VCA
MARKS: Au750 52, numbered, French gold assay mark
GROSS WEIGHT: 16.0 grams 

There is plenty of info online about this whimsical collection, you just have to search. If given the choice again, I may have submitted an offer and pursued the one on VC instead (though I'm very much satisfied with the ring I received). Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Croissant

Comfortably Numb said:


> Well, nothing by VCA is what I'd call a "good price," but that's for you to decide. The VC listing has a bit of detail and pictures that were far superior to those listed for my Christine's one -- my listing was rather lacking and underwhelming (and a bit of a disappointment from such a touted auction house). The VC ring also looks to be in much better condition, essentially new to my eye. Mine has a few minor scratches.
> 
> Just paraphrasing the listing and adding a bit more detail for you:
> 
> 
> Model: Bagues entre Les Doigts = Cerfs-Volants in English _(translates to "[The] Kite Runner", which, by the way, is a very beautiful, touching book by Persian author Khaled Hosseini that I highly recommend)_
> Condition: Very good condition  (as dictated by VC: "An item in very good condition is a second-hand item which has been only lightly used and extremely well maintained, which can show slight defects from usage. These must be mentioned in the description and visible on the photos. Eligibility criteria: Slight wear from being used or well-done alterations which are mentioned in the description and/or visible in the photo. No damage to the material, no odour, no missing pieces."  _(in my experience, I have purchased 2 high end items that were thoroughly inspected by VC and deemed to be slightly higher rated by the seller than in their opinion, and they then offer a reasonable discount to which both parties have to agree for the sale to be finalized. I think this is a good system.)_
> Size 51 with sizing chart
> Very complete set of documentation and box (mine came with neither)
> The specifics are you seeking:
> 
> Designed as two kites set with diamonds, sapphires, mother-of-pearl and abalone
> 
> METAL: 18k rose gold
> DIAMONDS: 61 round diamonds with approximate total weight of 1.00 carat
> STONES: 16 multi-colored sapphires, mother-of-pearl plaque, abalone plaque
> SIGNATURE: VCA
> MARKS: Au750 52, numbered, French gold assay mark
> GROSS WEIGHT: 16.0 grams
> 
> There is plenty of info online about this whimsical collection, you just have to search. If given the choice again, I may have submitted an offer and pursued the one on VC instead (though I'm very much satisfied with the ring I received). Hope this helps!!!


thank you!!! show photos!! it is so beautiful.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Croissant said:


> thank you!!! show photos!! it is so beautiful.



The photos are in the listing, and I provided several above of my own. You can always ask the seller for additional pictures in the comments section at the bottom; it is, after all, in their best interest to sell.

If you want a specific type of picture from my purchase, let me know.


----------



## Croissant

Comfortably Numb said:


> The photos are in the listing, and I provided several above of my own. You can always ask the seller for additional pictures in the comments section at the bottom; it is, after all, in their best interest to sell.
> 
> If you want a specific type of picture from my purchase, let me know.


Modeling photo!


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> Modeling photo!



She posted a hand shot on page 37 of this thread.


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> She posted a hand shot on page 37 of this thread.


i missed it. omg super beautiful!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Canturi lover said:


> You look sensational!  Many congratulations on your anniversary and birthday.





AntiqueShopper said:


> Looks beautiful on you!





LuckyMe14 said:


> I really love this color on you!!





Phoenix123 said:


> This is a lovely shade on your colouring.
> 
> Happy Anniversary/birthday.





DS2006 said:


> It has some of the most beautiful chacedony that I have seen! Gorgeous!





sammix3 said:


> Happy birthday!  It looks amazing on you!





gagabag said:


> That’s just so beautiful! I’m such a sucker for WG and I am restraining myself from messaging my SA, lol!





Comfortably Numb said:


> CONGRATS! It looks great on you! It's one of my favorite pieces



Thank you lovely ladies.  Thank you so much.  You are all too kind and supportive.


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624


Congratulations!! Happy birthday and Anniversary


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624


Congratulations and happy birthday. The stones you selected have such a beautiful color, I love ones with a bit of purple hue!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> This is an old photo of my 20 doubled.  It is a beautiful neutral with some interest and goes with so many things. Looks especially nice with any wg earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822751


Your Chalcedony is so beautiful also Snowball! I’ve been thinking about this stone a lot lately, it seems to have so much personality.


----------



## winks

Newbie question: is chalcedony or MOP more carefree?


----------



## EpiFanatic

winks said:


> Newbie question: is chalcedony or MOP more carefree?


On Mohs scale for hardness alone, MOP is about a 2.5 while chalcedony is a 7. MOP can shrink with exposure to water. I don’t get either wet if I can help it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> Congratulations!! Happy birthday and Anniversary





nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations and happy birthday. The stones you selected have such a beautiful color, I love ones with a bit of purple hue!



Thank you kindly.  My favorite is the purple hues too. It’s a lovely soft neutral. 
I linked it to my five motif here.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you kindly.  My favorite is the purple hues too. It’s a lovely soft neutral.
> I linked it to my five motif here.
> View attachment 4823799


Gorgeous! I’m a huge fan of the length of 10+5.


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you kindly.  My favorite is the purple hues too. It’s a lovely soft neutral.
> I linked it to my five motif here.
> View attachment 4823799


Love the necklace on you!! Do you have matching earrings too?


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> Love the necklace on you!! Do you have matching earrings too?


Thank you!  I had contemplated it, before getting the 10 motif.  Now, I'm likely NOT going to get it, because I have this weird unreasoning fear of being matchy-matchy.  It's strange because I love it when I see it on others.  I think the repetition overwhelms my face.   I don't even really like the WG pave VA studs with it.  I think I will put the WG pave frivole on my list, like @911snowball does it, or just wear them with my diamond studs.  Right now, I'm just wearing them with my sweet pave studs.  I am realizing the longer length feels a little more casual than the 10 motif choker length.  Maybe I prefer this...


----------



## sammix3

New purchase today.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## cafecreme15

sammix3 said:


> New purchase today.  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4825132
> 
> View attachment 4825133


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sammix3 said:


> New purchase today.  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4825132
> 
> View attachment 4825133


congratulations!!  I know you're going to love having it in your collection.


----------



## Croissant

here's the latest


----------



## EpiFanatic

Croissant said:


> here's the latest
> 
> View attachment 4825238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825240


FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Croissant

EpiFanatic said:


> FABULOUS!!!


thank you. took a while to figure out what brings me joy! i will say the one glitch is the ring size. i have to exchange it for smaller next week. this ring runs even larger than the stone version. they did not have any for me to try on in store so we went with the size i am in the same ring but malachite. turns out it runs about a size larger in the diamond version. the between the finger ring sizing is sooooooo touch and go. never buy it online.


----------



## chaneljewel

Comfortably Numb said:


> Wanted to share an updated photo of my new Cerf beauty all snuggled in. She did not come with a box but luckily I had this gorgeous vintage box on hand just waiting for the right piece
> 
> View attachment 4822934
> View attachment 4822935


Incredible!  Such a beauty!!


----------



## sammix3

EpiFanatic said:


> congratulations!!  I know you're going to love having it in your collection.





cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous on you!


Thank you!  I’m so excited to have these and can’t wait to wear them.  Definitely a great piece to wear everyday for that extra sparkle


----------



## jhs001

Fab41 said:


> went in for the pendant, came out with a 10-motif  ... my valentine present



this is so stunning!


----------



## Danzie89

My first purchase from the online boutique. The online only signature packaging is incredible. Speechless.


----------



## aashopqueen

After resisting for more than a year, I finally went with my heart


----------



## OKComputer

I went back and forth on the 3 things on my wish list (frivole pave earrings, magic 16 motif necklace, pave vintage bracelet), and decided I should get the piece I know I want without having the ability to try on for sizing. So I got the magic 16 motif and absolutely love it! I haven’t worn it with my matching magic bracelet, but it looks amazing with my pave vintage earrings and peeler clover bangle!


----------



## lynne_ross

OKComputer said:


> I went back and forth on the 3 things on my wish list (frivole pave earrings, magic 16 motif necklace, pave vintage bracelet), and decided I should get the piece I know I want without having the ability to try on for sizing. So I got the magic 16 motif and absolutely love it! I haven’t worn it with my matching magic bracelet, but it looks amazing with my pave vintage earrings and peeler clover bangle!
> 
> View attachment 4839786


Congratulations! One of my favourite pieces with so many options.


----------



## VCA21

OKComputer said:


> I went back and forth on the 3 things on my wish list (frivole pave earrings, magic 16 motif necklace, pave vintage bracelet), and decided I should get the piece I know I want without having the ability to try on for sizing. So I got the magic 16 motif and absolutely love it! I haven’t worn it with my matching magic bracelet, but it looks amazing with my pave vintage earrings and peeler clover bangle!


Congratulations! I love everything about this necklace......and it looks great on you!


----------



## OKComputer

VCA21 said:


> Congratulations! I love everything about this necklace......and it looks great on you!



Thank you!! I absolutely love the mix of various stones and sizes!



lynne_ross said:


> Congratulations! One of my favourite pieces with so many options.



Thanks! Indeed, so versatile! The pave frivoles to match yours shall have to happen another day!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


wow, it’s gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking the plunge. Chalcedony 10 motif for my anniversary/bday.  YOLO...
> View attachment 4822623
> View attachment 4822624


This is soooooooooo PERFECT on you!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

aashopqueen said:


> After resisting for more than a year, I finally went with my heart
> 
> View attachment 4839721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839722


Aaaaaaaah!!!!!! fabulous!!!


----------



## DS2006

OKComputer said:


> I went back and forth on the 3 things on my wish list (frivole pave earrings, magic 16 motif necklace, pave vintage bracelet), and decided I should get the piece I know I want without having the ability to try on for sizing. So I got the magic 16 motif and absolutely love it! I haven’t worn it with my matching magic bracelet, but it looks amazing with my pave vintage earrings and peeler clover bangle!
> 
> View attachment 4839786


 Great addition to your collection! That's a very versatile piece!


----------



## OKComputer

DS2006 said:


> Great addition to your collection! That's a very versatile piece!


Thanks! I agree, it’s so easy to wear casual and dressy.


----------



## winks

My first VCA piece. Was sold out for a few weeks because there were no Asian/Arab tourists in the city. Apparently, they usually prefer yellow gold and Europeans rather buy white gold. So happy to own it finally. It's a graduation gift from my parents (graduated last October  )


----------



## Notorious Pink

winks said:


> My first VCA piece. Was sold out for a few weeks because there were no Asian/Arab tourists in the city. Apparently, they usually prefer yellow gold and Europeans rather buy white gold. So happy to own it finally. It's a graduation gift from my parents (graduated last October  )
> 
> View attachment 4840266


beautiful! Congratulations on your graduation!


----------



## kimber418

winks said:


> My first VCA piece. Was sold out for a few weeks because there were no Asian/Arab tourists in the city. Apparently, they usually prefer yellow gold and Europeans rather buy white gold. So happy to own it finally. It's a graduation gift from my parents (graduated last October  )
> 
> View attachment 4840266


It looks beautiful!  Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Notorious Pink said:


> wow, it’s gorgeous!



Thanks!! It's one I could definitely see in your wardrobe


----------



## lujo

winks said:


> My first VCA piece. Was sold out for a few weeks because there were no Asian/Arab tourists in the city. Apparently, they usually prefer yellow gold and Europeans rather buy white gold. So happy to own it finally. It's a graduation gift from my parents (graduated last October  )
> 
> View attachment 4840266


Looks beautiful. Congratulations on your graduation


----------



## Bommie

Sharing my latest purchase from vca.. the mini frivole necklace and large size parlee ring are on my wish list now


----------



## bbeauty

My first VCA piece added to my cartier RG stack. Anniversary/birthday gift and I'm so in love ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

bbeauty said:


> My first VCA piece added to my cartier RG stack. Anniversary/birthday gift and I'm so in love ❤
> 
> View attachment 4841019


Aaaaah, that stack is PERFECTION!!!


----------



## bbeauty

Notorious Pink said:


> Aaaaah, that stack is PERFECTION!!!



Thank you so much! I think I just started another addiction


----------



## innerpeace85

bbeauty said:


> My first VCA piece added to my cartier RG stack. Anniversary/birthday gift and I'm so in love ❤
> 
> View attachment 4841019



Beautiful!! Happy birthday/anniversary


----------



## Croissant

Comfortably Numb said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 4821678
> View attachment 4821679
> View attachment 4821680
> View attachment 4821682
> View attachment 4821683
> 
> 
> Last pic is my reality -- wearing it while eating mac n cheese, in my bed


i am so obsessed with this ring, thanks to you. what have you done?? my list keeps growing and money is dwindling in this terrible economy!!!  if i buy it now, i will be living off ramen, not even mac n cheese. cheese will be too expensive for me!!!


----------



## XCCX

bbeauty said:


> My first VCA piece added to my cartier RG stack. Anniversary/birthday gift and I'm so in love ❤
> 
> View attachment 4841019


So beautiful!!!


----------



## bbeauty

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful!! Happy birthday/anniversary


Thank you!! ❤️


----------



## bbeauty

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful!! Happy birthday/anniversary





XCCX said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bommie

bbeauty said:


> My first VCA piece added to my cartier RG stack. Anniversary/birthday gift and I'm so in love ❤
> 
> 
> So pretty, love it! happy Birthday/Anniversary


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Croissant said:


> i am so obsessed with this ring, thanks to you. what have you done?? my list keeps growing and money is dwindling in this terrible economy!!!  if i buy it now, i will be living off ramen, not even mac n cheese. cheese will be too expensive for me!!!



Me too.... I have a wish list a mile long thanks to this forum


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Wanted to share my joy with my new Vintage Alhambra earrings in guilloche ❤


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> This is soooooooooo PERFECT on you!!!!!


Thanks for the encouragement!  I’m so glad I went for it!!  No regrets.


----------



## lilpikachu

Mjxxsyd said:


> Wanted to share my joy with my new Vintage Alhambra earrings in guilloche ❤


Congratulations! Dream earrings right there!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lilpikachu said:


> Congratulations! Dream earrings right there!


Thank you my dear! Was a big decision as I initially wanted MOP.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Mjxxsyd said:


> Thank you my dear! Was a big decision as I initially wanted MOP.


What changed your mind?
They  look beautiful!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

A bottle of Red said:


> What changed your mind?
> They  look beautiful!


I bought the single pendant necklace in MOP in May and wanted to add the earrings and 5 motif braclet however everything in MOP would be to matchy and since I adore the guilloche I thought it would be a nice pick for earrings rather than braclet.  very happy with my decision and can’t wait to add the braclet for Christmas!!


----------



## lilpikachu

Mjxxsyd said:


> I bought the single pendant necklace in MOP in May and wanted to add the earrings and 5 motif braclet however everything in MOP would be to matchy and since I adore the guilloche I thought it would be a nice pick for earrings rather than braclet.  very happy with my decision and can’t wait to add the braclet for Christmas!!


You’re gonna have an amazing Christmas hun!


----------



## LuckyMe14

bbeauty said:


> My first VCA piece added to my cartier RG stack. Anniversary/birthday gift and I'm so in love ❤
> 
> View attachment 4841019


WOW this is amazing!!! Love everything here!!


----------



## AnushkaD

bbeauty said:


> My first VCA piece added to my cartier RG stack. Anniversary/birthday gift and I'm so in love ❤
> 
> View attachment 4841019


That is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Too excited I worn them right away!    My beautiful frivole


----------



## lumkeikei

My first Van Cleef & Arpels piece!


----------



## rk4265

lumkeikei said:


> My first Van Cleef & Arpels piece!
> 
> View attachment 4845719


Congratulations! Welcome to the dark side


----------



## lumkeikei

@rk4265  Thank you! Actually, I have been wanting this piece for a few years now and after numerous price increases I finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## jhs001

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 4537341


This is so beautiful. How do you find the maintenance? Can I stack the Guilloche or wear 24/7? Does anyone have an opinion? I’d be so grateful!


----------



## xsimplicity

jhs001 said:


> This is so beautiful. How do you find the maintenance? Can I stack the Guilloche or wear 24/7? Does anyone have an opinion? I’d be so grateful!



Thanks! Honestly, I think it’s quite delicate. It’s one of my favorite pieces, but I don’t wear it often. I tend to gravitate to my other necklaces that are more hardy.


----------



## CATEYES

OKComputer said:


> I went back and forth on the 3 things on my wish list (frivole pave earrings, magic 16 motif necklace, pave vintage bracelet), and decided I should get the piece I know I want without having the ability to try on for sizing. So I got the magic 16 motif and absolutely love it! I haven’t worn it with my matching magic bracelet, but it looks amazing with my pave vintage earrings and peeler clover bangle!
> 
> View attachment 4839786


Amazing!!! Loving the variable colors on the grey mop. Would love to see it paired with your other pieces when you have time!


----------



## jhs001

xsimplicity said:


> Thanks! Honestly, I think it’s quite delicate. It’s one of my favorite pieces, but I don’t wear it often. I tend to gravitate to my other necklaces that are more hardy.


Thank you so much for your reply. Hammered gold it is, although the G is so stunning and is in my list!


----------



## jhs001

Here’s my first real VCA (I wear the RG small Perlee on my pinky) and I’ve ordered the matching Pendant after debating RG and Guilloche. Thanks for letting me share! And thanks for the guidance. Cannot wait to share the pendant!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My pink sapphire Frivole pieces are finally here! I’ve been asking my two go to VCA SAs for months about these since March but they kept telling me that these are extremely limited and they didn’t have them. they both told me these were not available to transfer in from any store because they were all sold out.

After seeing some ladies reporting sightings in the NY boutique recently I decided to call NY directly and was able to get hold of them, and my awesome new SA sent along some lovely gifts as well. 

I’m glad last year I got the mini Frivole pave set instead of the small Frivole, otherwise they would be a little repetitive.


----------



## Cool Breeze

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My pink sapphire Frivole pieces are finally here! I’ve been asking my two go to VCA SAs for months about these since March but they kept telling me that these are extremely limited and they didn’t have them. they both told me these were not available to transfer in from any store because they were all sold out.
> 
> After seeing some ladies reporting sightings in the NY boutique recently I decided to call NY directly and was able to get hold of them, and my awesome new SA sent along some lovely gifts as well.
> 
> I’m glad last year I got the mini Frivole pave set instead of the small Frivole, otherwise they would be a little repetitive.
> 
> View attachment 4850362
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850363
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850364
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850365
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850369
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850370


Congratulations!  They are gorgeous.  So happy you persevered and got what you wanted.  Wear them in good health.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  They are gorgeous.  So happy you persevered and got what you wanted.  Wear them in good health.



Thank you. The hunting part is always the thrilling part.


----------



## 4LV

My 11th hour purchase before the increase. Now I am content


----------



## sammix3

4LV said:


> View attachment 4851430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 11th hour purchase before the increase. Now I am content


They look amazing on you!  What size are these?


----------



## 4LV

sammix3 said:


> They look amazing on you!  What size are these?



Thank you,
Size small


----------



## deedeedor

It’s here


----------



## ayshaa

deedeedor said:


> It’s here
> 
> View attachment 4851464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851465


Beautiful!


----------



## HADASSA

deedeedor said:


> It’s here
> 
> View attachment 4851464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851465


Game...Set...Match...


----------



## HADASSA

4LV said:


> View attachment 4851430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 11th hour purchase before the increase. Now I am content



Lovely...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

4LV said:


> View attachment 4851430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 11th hour purchase before the increase. Now I am content



I read it as ‘my 11th purchase before the increase’ at first and almost fainted.


----------



## Notorious Pink

deedeedor said:


> It’s here
> 
> View attachment 4851464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851465


Faaabulous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

4LV said:


> View attachment 4851430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 11th hour purchase before the increase. Now I am content


This size is perfect on you.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

This is not a purchase per se, but it’s VCA! My lovely SA just surprised me today with some treats because the Chinese Moon Festival is just around the corner. My favorite HongKong Peninsula Hotel mooncake with a beautiful VCA packaging. I didn’t even know such a thing existed. I’m so over the moon！


----------



## Phoenix123

OuiCestLaVie said:


> This is not a purchase per se, but it’s VCA! My lovely SA just surprised me today with some treats because the Chinese Moon Festival is just around the corner. My favorite HongKong Peninsula Hotel mooncake with a beautiful VCA packaging. I didn’t even know such a thing existed. I’m so over the moon！
> 
> View attachment 4851735
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851737
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851739




Oooh, I have that coming tomorrow!! Can't wait!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Phoenix123 said:


> Oooh, I have that coming tomorrow!! Can't wait!!



Oops sorry I inadvertently ruined your surprise. Do they do this every year?


----------



## Phoenix123

L


deedeedor said:


> It’s here
> 
> View attachment 4851464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851465



Love these!!

You're making me re-think the 5-motif.

All look gorgeous on you!

Q if I may: what other collections do you have, other than VCA?  Would love to also hear how your love affair with VCA started.  Ignore me if you don't feel comfortable sharing, lol.


----------



## Phoenix123

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Oops sorry I inadvertently ruined your surprise. Do they do this every year?



No, pls don't be sorry.  Your post is making me *more *excited!! lol

Yes, every year without fail.  Every special occasion, like CNY, mid-autumn festival, Christmas, your birthday etc.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Phoenix123 said:


> No, pls don't be sorry.  Your post is making me *more *excited!! lol
> 
> Yes, every year without fail.  Every special occasion, like CNY, mid-autumn festival, Christmas, your birthday etc.



Wow apparently I’ve been shopping with the wrong boutique/sa over the last 10 years! But it’s good to know, because my birthday, Xmas and CNY are all coming up soon one after another


----------



## deedeedor

Phoenix123 said:


> L
> 
> 
> Love these!!
> 
> You're making me re-think the 5-motif.
> 
> All look gorgeous on you!
> 
> Q if I may: what other collections do you have, other than VCA?  Would love to also hear how your love affair with VCA started.  Ignore me if you don't feel comfortable sharing, lol.



My passion has always been collecting gem stones. I love looking for exotic gem stones, collecting them and making them into customer jewelries. Many of them still sits in the safe deposit box in the bank lol.

VCA was something I picked up maybe 10 years ago. I bought a 20motif yellow gold As my first piece coz back then I was really into yellow gold (brain washed by my mom). Then I forgot about it. I almost end up selling my first piece since it has been just sitting there collecting dust.

But taste change and somehow the love for four leave clover( the actual plant) had brought me back to VCA. I started to wear it again for good luck. ( yes I am superstitious) . Plus I am a virgo so i like things to be in full sets. So I started to collect VCA again, crazily, in full sets lol.


----------



## Phoenix123

deedeedor said:


> My passion has always been collecting gem stones. I love looking for exotic gem stones, collecting them and making them into customer jewelries. Many of them still sits in the safe deposit box in the bank lol.
> 
> VCA was something I picked up maybe 10 years ago. I bought a 20motif yellow gold As my first piece coz back then I was really into yellow gold (brain washed by my mom). Then I forgot about it. I almost end up selling my first piece since it has been just sitting there collecting dust.
> 
> But taste change and somehow the love for four leave clover( the actual plant) had brought me back to VCA. I started to wear it again for good luck. ( yes I am superstitious) . Plus I am a virgo so i like things to be in full sets. So I started to collect VCA again, crazily, in full sets lol.



How lovely!  Thank you for telling me.  

Look forward to seeing more pics/posts from you.


----------



## Phoenix123

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Wow apparently I’ve been shopping with the wrong boutique/sa over the last 10 years! But it’s good to know, because my birthday, Xmas and CNY are all coming up soon one after another



You mean your SA of the last 10 years never sent you flowers, champagne, food etc??!!

Dump her/him!

(That last comment was a half-joke.  But I am very surprised).


----------



## 4LV

Notorious Pink said:


> This size is perfect on you.



Thank you


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Phoenix123 said:


> You mean your SA of the last 10 years never sent you flowers, champagne, food etc??!!
> 
> Dump her/him!
> 
> (That last comment was a half-joke.  But I am very surprised).



Nothing other than electronic greeting cards... now I feel sorry for myself


----------



## Phoenix123

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Nothing other than electronic greeting cards... now I feel sorry for myself



I'm sorry!!  Not my intention.

Never mind.  Start afresh.


----------



## ffflyin

jhs001 said:


> Here’s my first real VCA (I wear the RG small Perlee on my pinky) and I’ve ordered the matching Pendant after debating RG and Guilloche. Thanks for letting me share! And thanks for the guidance. Cannot wait to share the pendant!
> 
> View attachment 4846915


Ooh lovely!
Would you mind sharing a pic of your pinky ring? Am looking for a replacement pinky ring, and would love to see a VCA piece worn as one


----------



## Strappyshoo

jhs001 said:


> This is so beautiful. How do you find the maintenance? Can I stack the Guilloche or wear 24/7? Does anyone have an opinion? I’d be so grateful!


I wear mine 24/7! And in the daytime stacked with a MOP and an onyx VA pendant so three separate VAs together at different lengths. I sleep in the guilloché and take off the others. Hope this helps x


----------



## DS2006

deedeedor said:


> VCA was something I picked up maybe 10 years ago. I bought a 20motif yellow gold As my first piece coz back then I was really into yellow gold (brain washed by my mom). Then I forgot about it. I almost end up selling my first piece since it has been just sitting there collecting dust.
> But taste change and somehow the love for four leave clover( the actual plant) had brought me back to VCA. I started to wear it again for good luck. ( yes I am superstitious) . *Plus I am a virgo so i like things to be in full sets.* So I started to collect VCA again, crazily, in full sets lol.



I am a virgo, also, so maybe that explains some things about me, too! I like sets!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

New to VCA and bought these lovely pieces to start my collection


----------



## deedeedor

DS2006 said:


> I am a virgo, also, so maybe that explains some things about me, too! I like sets!




Hahahahahhah
That’s so funny!!!! Hahahah
No wonder you’ve always given me the best advice I wanted to hear hahahhahhahah virgo mentality lol


----------



## DS2006

deedeedor said:


> Hahahahahhah
> That’s so funny!!!! Hahahah
> No wonder you’ve always given me the best advice I wanted to hear hahahhahhahah virgo mentality lol



That very well maybe true!!!


----------



## DS2006

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> New to VCA and bought these lovely pieces to start my collection
> 
> View attachment 4853366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853368



Welcome to a wonderful addiction...ooops, I mean hobby!   Beautiful start to your collection!


----------



## glitzgal97

Hi!  I'm new to VCA but just bought these in the last month .   My SA has told me once I get the new holiday pendant that I'm good for the year . Thanks for letting me share and drool over everybody's purchases!!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe14

glitzgal97 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to VCA but just bought these in the last month .   My SA has told me once I get the new holiday pendant that I'm good for the year . Thanks for letting me share and drool over everybody's purchases!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4854415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854418


These are amazing!!! Love it all  Enjoy wearing them!!!


----------



## DS2006

glitzgal97 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to VCA but just bought these in the last month .   My SA has told me once I get the new holiday pendant that I'm good for the year . Thanks for letting me share and drool over everybody's purchases!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4854415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854418



You are off to a great start! Looks like you need to add earrings to your wishlist!


----------



## ffflyin

glitzgal97 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to VCA but just bought these in the last month .   My SA has told me once I get the new holiday pendant that I'm good for the year . Thanks for letting me share and drool over everybody's purchases!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4854415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854418


Oh wow such wonderful pieces!! You’re so fortunate to have snagged them all in a month  thanks for sharing the pics.

Am sure you will be enjoying them (and your holiday pendant soon)!


----------



## Rhl2987

glitzgal97 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to VCA but just bought these in the last month .   My SA has told me once I get the new holiday pendant that I'm good for the year . Thanks for letting me share and drool over everybody's purchases!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4854415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854418


Lovely selections for your first pieces! I like how you've gotten a good mix of all of the metals, including the white gold holiday pendant. Do you regularly wear all three colors of gold?


----------



## glitzgal97

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely selections for your first pieces! I like how you've gotten a good mix of all of the metals, including the white gold holiday pendant. Do you regularly wear all three colors of gold?



To be honest I never wore much jewelry but after I saw the Chanel price hikes I decided to turn my attention to VCA and decided that all three colors of gold looked good on my skin tone so I had to have some pieces in each color .  I have enough shoes and bags to last a lifetime so might as well invest in pieces that will last much longer!!!


----------



## 100700

Mini diamond pave frivole yg necklace


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My latest purchase hasn’t arrived yet but my sweet SA just surprised me with a lovely gift for my daughter.


----------



## sammix3

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My latest purchase hasn’t arrived yet but my sweet SA just surprised me with a lovely gift for my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 4863014


So cute!  Can't wait to see what you purchased


----------



## EpiFanatic

glitzgal97 said:


> To be honest I never wore much jewelry but after I saw the Chanel price hikes I decided to turn my attention to VCA and decided that all three colors of gold looked good on my skin tone so I had to have some pieces in each color .  I have enough shoes and bags to last a lifetime so might as well invest in pieces that will last much longer!!!


AMEN to that!  You will love wearing multiple pieces at once, and at home if you rock it like that. I almost always have on at least 2 pieces of VCA at any one time.   You have a nice variety that will cover multiple limbs.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Little treat for getting through the week


----------



## nycmamaofone

Comfortably Numb said:


> Little treat for getting through the week
> 
> View attachment 4866141


Wow they are so, so gorgeous!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

nycmamaofone said:


> Wow they are so, so gorgeous!



Thanks! I really lucked out because they were an online purchase and I love the striations I got.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My two necklaces came with so many goodies: coffee book, tote, postcard, and some artwork!


----------



## lilpikachu

@LovingTheOrange - That’s so cool! Did you buy your pieces online or in person? They both look stunning on you!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lilpikachu said:


> @LovingTheOrange - That’s so cool! Did you buy your pieces online or in person? They both look stunning on you!


Neither! My SA texted me and I placed refundable deposits on both. The day she shipped them out (Oct 1), she sent me boutique photos. Didn’t see them in person before purchase if that’s what you’re wondering!


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Frivole earnings came home with me today.
Thank for letting me share


----------



## lisawhit

10 motifs Carnelian


----------



## 911snowball

lisawhit, I don't own any carnelian.  Your pic has inspired me to add it to my never ending wish list- this is just gorgeous. I have similar coloring to you and I love how you mixed it with the gold in other posts.  This is a really versatile color and an easy everyday look.  Sigh..... FYI ladies, I am wearing my VCA with jeans, sweatpants and all our new pandemic wardrobe choices and it makes it all feel just so much more elevated!


----------



## lisawhit

911snowball said:


> lisawhit, I don't own any carnelian.  Your pic has inspired me to add it to my never ending wish list- this is just gorgeous. I have similar coloring to you and I love how you mixed it with the gold in other posts.  This is a really versatile color and an easy everyday look.  Sigh..... FYI ladies, I am wearing my VCA with jeans, sweatpants and all our new pandemic wardrobe choices and it makes it all feel just so much more elevated!


I am honored I've inspired you.   Carnelian is easy to fall in love with...it's absolutely stunning with yellow gold...I live a very casual lifestyle and  carnelian is the perfect pop of color...


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Just found time to pick up my bracelet that was purchased before the price increase! Pictures of my new bracelet and my DH being bored


----------



## kimber418

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini Frivole earnings came home with me today.
> Thank for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4872566


Love the YG Frivole earrings!   I have the large and regular size.  The size I think I would wear the most are the minis!   Can you post a photo when you wear them?  I would love to see them on!   I do not live near a VCA .


----------



## tlamdang08

kimber418 said:


> Love the YG Frivole earrings!   I have the large and regular size.  The size I think I would wear the most are the minis!   Can you post a photo when you wear them?  I would love to see them on!   I do not live near a VCA .


The mini size is perfect for daily wear. light and cute. I have not taken it out since Thursday( not even when sleep or showers..) 
HIH


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My Holiday pendant with 2020 engraved on the back, and pave/gray mop bracelet. Plus a ton of VCA books that my SA sent me just because I asked about the Assouline book


----------



## Rhl2987

My latest purchase. It’s been over a year since my last VCA purchase but I gave my guilloche earrings to my Mom and added these to my collection. Absolutely love them and plan to wear them daily!


----------



## innerpeace85

Rhl2987 said:


> My latest purchase. It’s been over a year since my last VCA purchase but I gave my guilloche earrings to my Mom and added these to my collection. Absolutely love them and plan to wear them daily!
> 
> View attachment 4880327


Beautiful!! Is this rose gold?


----------



## Rhl2987

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful!! Is this rose gold?


Yes, rose gold!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> My latest purchase. It’s been over a year since my last VCA purchase but I gave my guilloche earrings to my Mom and added these to my collection. Absolutely love them and plan to wear them daily!
> 
> View attachment 4880327


Beautiful! I can see you smiling at them under the mask! I bet you will wear these a lot.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful! I can see you smiling at them under the mask! I bet you will wear these a lot.


Thank you dear!! I am so in love. Still wearing them in bed this evening


----------



## XCCX

lisawhit said:


> 10 motifs Carnelian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872723


Wow!


----------



## XCCX

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Too excited I worn them right away!    My beautiful frivole
> 
> View attachment 4844718


Love all the pieces in this photo!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

XCCX said:


> Love all the pieces in this photo!


Love the compliment


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rhl2987 said:


> My latest purchase. It’s been over a year since my last VCA purchase but I gave my guilloche earrings to my Mom and added these to my collection. Absolutely love them and plan to wear them daily!
> 
> View attachment 4880327


Beautiful! I love these on you.


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful! I love these on you.


Thank you dear!!


----------



## cafecreme15

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Just found time to pick up my bracelet that was purchased before the price increase! Pictures of my new bracelet and my DH being bored
> 
> View attachment 4875022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875023


Twins on the bracelet! It’s so versatile and you’ll get so much use out of it. My DH does the same thing - makes a beeline for whatever “boyfriend chair” is there


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

cafecreme15 said:


> Twins on the bracelet! It’s so versatile and you’ll get so much use out of it. My DH does the same thing - makes a beeline for whatever “boyfriend chair” is there



Agreed  He went straight for the couch! I had to tell him that I'm not a VIP....


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lilpikachu said:


> You’re gonna have an amazing Christmas hun!


Couldn’t hold myself when my SA texted me yesterday “We just got a MOP braclet in” might be the last before Xmas due to delays caused by corona. Pulled the trigger and picking up on Saturday!!! I guess xmas came early this year  To scared to missing out!!!


----------



## *emma*

Just received Perlee clover hoops in yg. My SA also sent me a Smythson travel pouch made for VCA clients. Really love the size!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

*emma* said:


> Just received Perlee clover hoops in yg. My SA also sent me a Smythson travel pouch made for VCA clients. Really love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885748
> View attachment 4885749


wow wow wow, this is so gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

*emma* said:


> Just received Perlee clover hoops in yg. My SA also sent me a Smythson travel pouch made for VCA clients. Really love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885748
> View attachment 4885749


Looks beautiful on you and the travel case is really cute as well!


----------



## ohsohappy

*emma* said:


> Just received Perlee clover hoops in yg. My SA also sent me a Smythson travel pouch made for VCA clients. Really love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885748
> View attachment 4885749


I have one with RG and I really like its versatility.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  
BTW, could you show us the inside of that pouch when you have a chance?  It looks so pretty and useful!


----------



## *emma*

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> wow wow wow, this is so gorgeous!


Thank you! excited to wear them!


----------



## *emma*

sammix3 said:


> Looks beautiful on you and the travel case is really cute as well!


Thank you so much!


----------



## innerpeace85

*emma* said:


> Just received Perlee clover hoops in yg. My SA also sent me a Smythson travel pouch made for VCA clients. Really love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885748
> View attachment 4885749


Beautiful love these on you!!


----------



## *emma*

ohsohappy said:


> I have one with RG and I really like its versatility.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.
> BTW, could you show us the inside of that pouch when you have a chance?  It looks so pretty and useful!


Thank you! Rose gold must be so pretty!


----------



## *emma*

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful love these on you!!


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

We are twins on these! I am so happy you got these! I have been wearing mine nonstop too. Looks stunning on you!



Rhl2987 said:


> My latest purchase. It’s been over a year since my last VCA purchase but I gave my guilloche earrings to my Mom and added these to my collection. Absolutely love them and plan to wear them daily!
> 
> View attachment 4880327


----------



## eternallove4bag

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Just found time to pick up my bracelet that was purchased before the price increase! Pictures of my new bracelet and my DH being bored
> 
> View attachment 4875022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875023



Twins! This and the matching magic ring were my first pieces from VCA! 



OuiCestLaVie said:


> My Holiday pendant with 2020 engraved on the back, and pave/gray mop bracelet. Plus a ton of VCA books that my SA sent me just because I asked about the Assouline book
> 
> View attachment 4878423
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878426
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878427
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878428


What a gorgeous haul! Many congrats




*emma* said:


> Just received Perlee clover hoops in yg. My SA also sent me a Smythson travel pouch made for VCA clients. Really love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885748
> View attachment 4885749



Those earrings are stunning! Perlee clover has to be hands down my favorite design from VCA!


----------



## lilpikachu

Mjxxsyd said:


> Couldn’t hold myself when my SA texted me yesterday “We just got a MOP braclet in” might be the last before Xmas due to delays caused by corona. Pulled the trigger and picking up on Saturday!!! I guess xmas came early this year  To scared to missing out!!!


Congratulations hun! The MOP is gorgeous and such a classic! Would love to see a modelling shot if you have the time


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lilpikachu said:


> Congratulations hun! The MOP is gorgeous and such a classic! Would love to see a modelling shot if you have the time


Will do dear, yet to unwrap hahaha was intended to open them for xmas but I highly doubt.. will most likely wear it next weekend knowing myself  x


----------



## lilpikachu

Mjxxsyd said:


> Will do dear, yet to unwrap hahaha was intended to open them for xmas but I highly doubt.. will most likely wear it next weekend knowing myself  x


You can always wear it and re-wrap it for Christmas


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lilpikachu said:


> You can always wear it and re-wrap it for Christmas


Hahahaha I love this idea xox


----------



## Happyish

The new addition to my family. 
Vintage vintage alhambra, YG w Gray MOP . . . 
Too thrilled to wear it. Has only come out for modeling shots.


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> The new addition to my family.
> Vintage vintage alhambra, YG w Gray MOP . . .
> Too thrilled to wear it. Has only come out for modeling shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891712


Wow congrats dear! Is it a recent so? I have a 10 motif so and love her to death


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> Wow congrats dear! Is it a recent so? I have a 10 motif so and love her to death


Very recent! I'd love to see how you wear yours. Do you combine it with other alhambra necklaces? Any modeling shots?


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> Very recent! I'd love to see how you wear yours. Do you combine it with other alhambra necklaces? Any modeling shots?


Yes I combine with others to make a 20 and also to make more combo with gmop pendants. I have posted it a few threads. Will pm you some pics


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> Yes I combine with others to make a 20 and also to make more combo with gmop pendants. I have posted it a few threads. Will pm you some pics


Yes! Yes!
Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> Wow congrats dear! Is it a recent so? I have a 10 motif so and love her to death





Happyish said:


> Very recent! I'd love to see how you wear yours. Do you combine it with other alhambra necklaces? Any modeling shots?



Lovely addition! Looking at the setting/prongs and clasp style, it is a vintage piece isn’t it, not a recent SO? Of course that makes it even more special


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> Lovely addition! Looking at the setting/prongs and clasp style, it is a vintage piece isn’t it, not a recent SO? Of course that makes it even more special





nicole0612 said:


> Lovely addition! Looking at the setting/prongs and clasp style, it is a vintage piece isn’t it, not a recent SO? Of course that makes it even more special


Yes, you have a good eye. It's a vintage, vintage alhambra and I'm thrilled to have found it. As much as I wanted this, I would not have placed a SO. Also, given the inclusion of the RG GMOP Magic Alhambra in the collection, I wouldn't be surprised if they were to add the 10 and 20-motif necklace in the near future. If they do, I'd be kicking myself if I had placed a SO . . .


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> Yes, you have a good eye. It's a vintage, vintage alhambra and I'm thrilled to have found it. As much as I wanted this, I would not have placed a SO. Also, given the inclusion of the RG GMOP Magic Alhambra in the collection, I wouldn't be surprised if they were to add the 10 and 20-motif necklace in the near future. If they do, I'd be kicking myself if I had placed a SO . . .


I love the look of vintage pieces. They are a little quirky and have so much personality. I would love to find a vintage chrysoprase for myself. I certainly agree  about the SO/GMOP issue!


----------



## eternallove4bag

What a stunning piece! Many congrats! 


Happyish said:


> The new addition to my family.
> Vintage vintage alhambra, YG w Gray MOP . . .
> Too thrilled to wear it. Has only come out for modeling shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891712


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> The new addition to my family.
> Vintage vintage alhambra, YG w Gray MOP . . .
> Too thrilled to wear it. Has only come out for modeling shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891712



Beautiful!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Happyish said:


> The new addition to my family.
> Vintage vintage alhambra, YG w Gray MOP . . .
> Too thrilled to wear it. Has only come out for modeling shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891712


Congratulations Happyish! Another beautiful addition to your absolutely fabulous collection! Something about the vintage character of this makes it even more special than GMOP already is!


----------



## Paola1976

cafecreme15 said:


> I find this interesting because I was just in the NY boutique this weekend and they had multiple pieces from this release just sitting in the display cabinet!


Do u know the retail of the necklace


----------



## 880

I admire VCA on other people, but I didn’t think I was a VCA person myself until today. DH and I went to Hudson yards to look for a particular Patek for him at watches of Switzerland, and afterwards we wandered into VCA. I ended up getting a necklace with six  clovers  in different sizes in white, grey and black that i can wear casually and mixes well with my belperron  earrings below. I think I also tried on a pin that was also a necklace something from the Romeo and Juliet collection? , some kind of bracelet in red and white colors (but it didn’t fit). I asked to see something called a zip necklace, but they said they didn’t have one there. One of the dangly motifs is grey 

Edit: edited below, but didn’t realize until now that I could edit here after some time passed. I tried on some things in higher jewelry, but not Romeo and Juliet, but we did get invited to view R& J and a zip uptown. The bracelet was boton d’or. Am new to VCA, so didn’t get all the names right


----------



## Canturi lover

880 said:


> I admire VCA on other people, but I didn’t think I was a VCA person myself until today. DH and I went to Hudson yards to look for a particular Patek for him at watches of Switzerland, and afterwards we wandered into VCA. I ended up getting a necklace with six  clovers  in different sizes in white, grey and black that i can wear casually and mixes well with my belperron  earrings below. I think I also tried on a pin that was also a necklace something from the Romeo and Juliet collection? , some kind of bracelet in red and white colors (but it didn’t fit). I asked to see something called a zip necklace, but they said they didn’t have one there. One of the dangly motifs is grey
> View attachment 4899665


The Magic necklace looks amazing on you. Very beautiful!


----------



## 880

Canturi lover said:


> The Magic necklace looks amazing on you. Very beautiful!


Thank you so much @Canturi lover! It was a really fun experience!


----------



## Rockysmom

880 said:


> I admire VCA on other people, but I didn’t think I was a VCA person myself until today. DH and I went to Hudson yards to look for a particular Patek for him at watches of Switzerland, and afterwards we wandered into VCA. I ended up getting a necklace with six  clovers  in different sizes in white, grey and black that i can wear casually and mixes well with my belperron  earrings below. I think I also tried on a pin that was also a necklace something from the Romeo and Juliet collection? , some kind of bracelet in red and white colors (but it didn’t fit). I asked to see something called a zip necklace, but they said they didn’t have one there. One of the dangly motifs is grey
> View attachment 4899665


Love it! Congrats!


----------



## 880

Rockysmom said:


> Love it! Congrats!


Thank you @Rockysmom!


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> I admire VCA on other people, but I didn’t think I was a VCA person myself until today. DH and I went to Hudson yards to look for a particular Patek for him at watches of Switzerland, and afterwards we wandered into VCA. I ended up getting a necklace with six  clovers  in different sizes in white, grey and black that i can wear casually and mixes well with my belperron  earrings below. I think I also tried on a pin that was also a necklace something from the Romeo and Juliet collection? , some kind of bracelet in red and white colors (but it didn’t fit). I asked to see something called a zip necklace, but they said they didn’t have one there. One of the dangly motifs is grey
> View attachment 4899665


It looks beautiful on you.Wear it well!


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> I admire VCA on other people, but I didn’t think I was a VCA person myself until today. DH and I went to Hudson yards to look for a particular Patek for him at watches of Switzerland, and afterwards we wandered into VCA. I ended up getting a necklace with six  clovers  in different sizes in white, grey and black that i can wear casually and mixes well with my belperron  earrings below. I think I also tried on a pin that was also a necklace something from the Romeo and Juliet collection? , some kind of bracelet in red and white colors (but it didn’t fit). I asked to see something called a zip necklace, but they said they didn’t have one there. One of the dangly motifs is grey
> View attachment 4899665


This is fabulous on you, sweetie !


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> This is fabulous on you, sweetie !


Thank you so much, @Happyish and @Notorious Pink And @innerpeace85 !  VCA and verdura belperron are a whole new world for me, and I’d ideally like what I have to mix well with jeans and tshirts and each other


----------



## innerpeace85

880 said:


> I admire VCA on other people, but I didn’t think I was a VCA person myself until today. DH and I went to Hudson yards to look for a particular Patek for him at watches of Switzerland, and afterwards we wandered into VCA. I ended up getting a necklace with six  clovers  in different sizes in white, grey and black that i can wear casually and mixes well with my belperron  earrings below. I think I also tried on a pin that was also a necklace something from the Romeo and Juliet collection? , some kind of bracelet in red and white colors (but it didn’t fit). I asked to see something called a zip necklace, but they said they didn’t have one there. One of the dangly motifs is grey
> View attachment 4899665


Congrats!! The necklace is so beautiful on you


----------



## Bommie

My latest purchase is a pair of mop vintage earring


----------



## chanelliel

My first VCA purchase! Went in to look at something for my mother and walked out with the gold guilloche necklace (for her) and the 2020 Holiday pendant (for me ). I'm in love, the craftsmanship is gorgeous and I had a wonderful experience and the SA was lovely as well.


----------



## 8seventeen19

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Just found time to pick up my bracelet that was purchased before the price increase! Pictures of my new bracelet and my DH being bored
> 
> View attachment 4875022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875023


Gorgeous piece, congrats! I LOLed at this! My husband was bored till they brought him some champagne. Let's just say my SA learned real quick he's a "Yes man" after a couple of glasses. Now my SA has a glass ready for him when he knows we're coming in.


----------



## calisnoopy

*They're not all from the same time but since I haven't posted here in years like I used to but was inspired from some threads and pics on this VCA forum just now...hope it's ok to throw these all in together *


----------



## Notorious Pink

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4902326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902327
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902331
> 
> 
> *They're not all from the same time but since I haven't posted here in years like I used to but was inspired from some threads and pics on this VCA forum just now...hope it's ok to throw these all in together *


Fabulous pieces, sweetie! It’s sooooo good to see you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

FINALLY!


----------



## calisnoopy

Notorious Pink said:


> Fabulous pieces, sweetie! It’s sooooo good to see you!!!



Thank you  hope you're well too!


----------



## calisnoopy

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366



Love the stack and flowers in the background too!


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> I admire VCA on other people, but I didn’t think I was a VCA person myself until today. DH and I went to Hudson yards to look for a particular Patek for him at watches of Switzerland, and afterwards we wandered into VCA. I ended up getting a necklace with six  clovers  in different sizes in white, grey and black that i can wear casually and mixes well with my belperron  earrings below. I think I also tried on a pin that was also a necklace something from the Romeo and Juliet collection? , some kind of bracelet in red and white colors (but it didn’t fit). I asked to see something called a zip necklace, but they said they didn’t have one there. One of the dangly motifs is grey
> View attachment 4899665


Congratulations, looks beautiful on you, and hang on, cause the slope is slippery and steeeep...


----------



## Cool Breeze

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


Congratulations!  Wear it in good health


----------



## innerpeace85

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


Beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## kimber418

880 said:


> I admire VCA on other people, but I didn’t think I was a VCA person myself until today. DH and I went to Hudson yards to look for a particular Patek for him at watches of Switzerland, and afterwards we wandered into VCA. I ended up getting a necklace with six  clovers  in different sizes in white, grey and black that i can wear casually and mixes well with my belperron  earrings below. I think I also tried on a pin that was also a necklace something from the Romeo and Juliet collection? , some kind of bracelet in red and white colors (but it didn’t fit). I asked to see something called a zip necklace, but they said they didn’t have one there. One of the dangly motifs is grey
> View attachment 4899665


Congrats on your Magic Alhambra 6 motif necklace!  It looks great on you!   Isn't the Hudson Yards VCA gorgeous?  It is one of my favorite VCA boutiques.  The SA I have used there is Liz and she is amazing.   Enjoy your new beautiful Magic Alhambra Necklace!


----------



## kimber418

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366



Notorious Pink,
Congrats on your Perlee Clover Bracelet!   You will love it and it looks gorgeous on you! It is one of my favorite pieces of VCA.


----------



## 880

kimber418 said:


> Congrats on your Magic Alhambra 6 motif necklace!  It looks great on you!   Isn't the Hudson Yards VCA gorgeous?  It is one of my favorite VCA boutiques.  The SA I have used there is Liz and she is amazing.   Enjoy your new beautiful Magic Alhambra Necklace!


Thank you so much @kimber418 and @EpiFanatic ! We wanted to visit Hudson Yards bc of Patek Philippe watches, and just happened into VCA bc Cartier wouldn’t let us in to see the new Pasha watches without an appt. . . Loved the VCA Hudson Yards boutique; the couches are comfy and it’s quieter than Flagship. The SAs are so friendly and relaxing and fun. The vibe reminds me of the Hermes Wall Street store years ago. . . Where you can just go and play! Definitely would be happy to go back, but the SAs also invited us uptown (which is our neighborhood store and where they have a few things I wanted to see)! Hugs


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


OMG! It’s stunning! I’m so happy for you! It Was definitely worth the wait! So gorgeous!


----------



## Canturi lover

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


Congratulations. It’s beautiful on you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


Gorgeous bracelet!    Perfect with your stack.


----------



## ohsohappy

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


Congratulations!  Also what a lovely picture!


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


Congrats my dear!!! What a perfect purchase. So very happy for you!!


----------



## Happyish

You're in so much trouble! Welcome to the slippery slope of Van Cleef & Arpels!
You bought some stunning pieces. Wear them well!


celeanonme said:


> My first VCA purchase! Went in to look at something for my mother and walked out with the gold guilloche necklace (for her) and the 2020 Holiday pendant (for me ). I'm in love, the craftsmanship is gorgeous and I had a wonderful experience and the SA was lovely as well.
> View attachment 4901659


----------



## Happyish

Aside from the fact it's gorgeous, it looks beautiful on your wrist!!!
Wear it well and in good health. 





Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


----------



## Chrismin

Recently purchased and of course now that I’m wearing them I’m wondering if they sit too low on my earlobe? To be fair, i do have enormous ear lobes ...


----------



## Happyish

Chrismin said:


> Recently purchased and of course now that I’m wearing them I’m wondering if they sit too low on my earlobe? To be fair, i do have enormous ear lobes ...
> 
> Oh my goodness, the things people worry about. Darling . . . your earlobes are just fine and I never would have given them  a second thought. I have many earrings, VCA included, that sit exactly the same way. They're fine . . . in fact, they're glorious! When people stare are your ears, it will be with envy, not because of your earlobes. Wear them well and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902985


----------



## Chrismin

haha
yes i have been known to be paranoid at times
i do love the earrings 
thanks for the kind words!


----------



## goodcrush

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366



Love them! Can you share what size your love is and what size your perlee is? Do they fit the same?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


That's a gorgeous one. Next on my list.


----------



## lynne_ross

Chrismin said:


> Recently purchased and of course now that I’m wearing them I’m wondering if they sit too low on my earlobe? To be fair, i do have enormous ear lobes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902985


Are they in the top hole? If so can try posts on bottom hold. I have to do this since my piercing is low on my lobe. 
congrats on the new earrings - love these.


----------



## chanelliel

Happyish said:


> You're in so much trouble! Welcome to the slippery slope of Van Cleef & Arpels!
> You bought some stunning pieces. Wear them well!


People weren't kidding when they joked about it being a slippery slope! I went in originally for the grey MoP pendant but somehow convinced myself that the white gold would be better for everyday and im trying really hard to to go back and buy the gMoP!! It's already so dangerous my wallet is scared haha


----------



## Chrismin

I actually only have one hole— the other closed up many moons ago... 





lynne_ross said:


> Are they in the top hole? If so can try posts on bottom hold. I have to do this since my piercing is low on my lobe.
> congrats on the new earrings - love these.


----------



## lynne_ross

Chrismin said:


> I actually only have one hole— the other closed up many moons ago...


I meant in the earring. There should be 2 holes for the post.


----------



## Chrismin

lynne_ross said:


> I meant in the earring. There should be 2 holes for the post.


oh my goodness-- was first hole..
haha feelign foolish


----------



## Notorious Pink

goodcrush said:


> Love them! Can you share what size your love is and what size your perlee is? Do they fit the same?



LOL, I *think* the Love is a 17 and the Perlee is a Small.


----------



## lynne_ross

Chrismin said:


> oh my goodness-- was first hole..
> haha feelign foolish


Does it sit better in bottom earring hole?


----------



## Chrismin

Just looked
It is actually bottom hole !




lynne_ross said:


> Does it sit better in bottom earring hole?


----------



## jenayb

Finally decided to grab the Onyx Magic earrings. I think my effective cost per wear is going to be killer on these!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> Finally decided to grab the Onyx Magic earrings. I think my effective cost per wear is going to be killer on these!


Gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


Mazel Tov!!! Wear it in the BEST of health and happiness!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Mazel Tov!!! Wear it in the BEST of health and happiness!!!


Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> Gorgeous. Congratulations!



Thank you, girl!


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366



I missed this! Huge congrats - that is THE piece!!


----------



## Chanbal

jenaywins said:


> Finally decided to grab the Onyx Magic earrings. I think my effective cost per wear is going to be killer on these!


Congrats, they are gorgeous. I don't have the magic, but my onyx vintage earrings are the most used VCA earrings. They look good with my sweatpants covid uniform...


----------



## jenayb

Chanbal said:


> Congrats, they are gorgeous. I don't have the magic, but my onyx vintage earrings are the most used VCA earrings. They look good with my sweatpants covid uniform...



I love my vintage Onyx! They go with everything - agree wholeheartedly on the Covid uniform as well!


----------



## chanelchic2002

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366



Gorgeous! Enjoy your new piece!


----------



## GirlWithTheMostCake

My first VCA purchase, yesterday. I couldn't resist the sparkle.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366



I totally missed this! So happy to see you add this fabulous bangle along with your gorgeous yg pave Magic pieces this year!!!


----------



## Toronto24

My first (and final!) bracelets


----------



## goodcrush

Toronto24 said:


> My first (and final!) bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4905410



You don’t need anything else. They are amazing!!!! Love!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Anniversary present￼


----------



## innerpeace85

Toronto24 said:


> My first (and final!) bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4905410


Beautiful! Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## lynne_ross

Toronto24 said:


> My first (and final!) bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4905410


I love this look! They are so beautiful layered! And look great with your ring(s??).


----------



## lynne_ross

LucyMadrid said:


> Anniversary present￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905586


Happy anniversary!


----------



## TankerToad

LucyMadrid said:


> Anniversary present￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905586


Twins on this 
Mine was also an anni and celebratory h gift from DH for my sons wedding.
It’s an spectacular pendant !
Congrats !!!!


----------



## Stella0925

Chrismin said:


> Recently purchased and of course now that I’m wearing them I’m wondering if they sit too low on my earlobe? To be fair, i do have enormous ear lobes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902985



I think they hit the perfect spot! I always think my earlobe piercing is sitting too high up lol I didn’t really like wearing studs. Hoops or dangly earrings are okay


----------



## Stella0925

My new pendant!!just got today!


----------



## 911snowball

Stella, congrats on your pendant. This is one of the all time greats in VCA, goes with everything, has bling but not too much.


----------



## Stella0925

911snowball said:


> Stella, congrats on your pendant. This is one of the all time greats in VCA, goes with everything, has bling but not too much.



Thank you! Yes I’m planning to wear it everyday cuz it will go with everything! 

I saw someone wearing this stack with 16 motif sweets RG, I think that’s my dream stack! Hopefully someday I can add the 16 motif as well


----------



## Chanbal

jenaywins said:


> I love my vintage Onyx! They go with everything - agree wholeheartedly on the Covid uniform as well!


How are you enjoying you magic earrings compared to the vintage? I'm also considering to get them. While I love my vintage, they are starting to look small for magic pendants. I wonder if this makes any sense.


----------



## Chanbal

Stella0925 said:


> My new pendant!!just got today!


It's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Chanbal said:


> How are you enjoying you magic earrings compared to the vintage? I'm also considering to get them. While I love my vintage, they are starting to look small for magic pendants. I wonder if this makes any sense.



Makes sense to me!  

I have worn the Magic out a couple times now and I feel that they make much more of a statement than my Vintage pieces, which seem more suited to casual daytime wear now. I realize now that the Magic size works for day and night, but to me personally, the Vintage does not move into nighttime.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Yay! We are sisters on both bracelets! I feel once you have these two you don’t need anymore!



Toronto24 said:


> My first (and final!) bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4905410


----------



## eternallove4bag

This is so pretty! Congrats!



LucyMadrid said:


> Anniversary present￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905586


----------



## eternallove4bag

I LOVE this on you! Congrats again beautiful  


Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


----------



## chanelbee23

My very first Van Cleef purchase and I love it to bits! I was never that keen on the frivole collection until I saw @cafecreme15 post pictures of hers stacked with her Alhambra. I loooove this one so much and now I regret not getting the bracelet as well, so I can see the sweet little flower on my wrist as I work
Next I have my eye on the YG guilloche and onyx pendants! This is a slippery slope!


----------



## Chanbal

MOP magic pendant. I wear my onyx magic pendant a lot, so I've decided to get the MOP. I'm now trying to figure out whether I should also get the carnelian or the blue agate.


----------



## chromemilou

Toronto24 said:


> My first (and final!) bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4905410


They are GORGEOUS stacked together!  I have the clover and am thinking of buying the single diamond to wear together but was concerned about how well they stack together. Do the bracelets ever overlap or scratch on the edges of the bracelet that come into contact with each other? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## cafecreme15

chanelbee23 said:


> My very first Van Cleef purchase and I love it to bits! I was never that keen on the frivole collection until I saw @cafecreme15 post pictures of hers stacked with her Alhambra. I loooove this one so much and now I regret not getting the bracelet as well, so I can see the sweet little flower on my wrist as I work
> Next I have my eye on the YG guilloche and onyx pendants! This is a slippery slope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906862


It’s beautiful! Wear it well and please share in action pics with us


----------



## nightbefore

Chanbal said:


> MOP magic pendant. I wear my onyx magic pendant a lot, so I've decided to get the MOP. I'm now trying to figure out whether I should also get the carnelian or the blue agate.
> View attachment 4906971


Omg so cute! I just ordered the exactly same piece, still waiting for it to arrive  on my other post I said that I was not really into coloured stones but I am actually thinking to get gmop, malachite or carnelian next! Still undecided


----------



## Toronto24

goodcrush said:


> You don’t need anything else. They are amazing!!!! Love!





innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy them in good health!





lynne_ross said:


> I love this look! They are so beautiful layered! And look great with your ring(s??).





eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! We are sisters on both bracelets! I feel once you have these two you don’t need anymore!



Thanks! Debated this purchase for a long time now, and debated which one of the two to get. I felt they belonged together so decided to get both. No more VCA for me for a few years!


----------



## cherrytongue

Guilloche is a slippery slope! Got the guilloche necklace in YG, then the HP, then the 5 motif bracelet!


----------



## innerpeace85

cherrytongue said:


> Guilloche is a slippery slope! Got the guilloche necklace in YG, then the HP, then the 5 motif bracelet!


Love Guilloche! Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> I missed this! Huge congrats - that is THE piece!!



thank you sweetie!  



DS2006 said:


> I totally missed this! So happy to see you add this fabulous bangle along with your gorgeous yg pave Magic pieces this year!!!



yesssss!!! Thank you so much!!! 



Toronto24 said:


> My first (and final!) bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4905410



congratulations!!! These are so gorgeous. I have to say the single row is arguably the vet best bracelet to stack next to the perlee. I am desperately trying to avoid it but they are just sooooo good together!!! 



jenaywins said:


> I have worn the Magic out a couple times now and I feel that they make much more of a statement than my Vintage pieces, which seem more suited to casual daytime wear now. I realize now that the Magic size works for day and night, but to me personally, the Vintage does not move into nighttime.



i agree...it kind of sneaks up on you...the magic are great anytime 



cafecreme15 said:


> It’s beautiful! Wear it well and please share in action pics with us



thank you so much!!! This is all I have so far -


----------



## Chanbal

nightbefore said:


> Omg so cute! I just ordered the exactly same piece, still waiting for it to arrive  on my other post I said that I was not really into coloured stones but I am actually thinking to get gmop, malachite or carnelian next! Still undecided


Thank you, I'm also very temped to get the blue agate. I was almost relieved when my SA informed that the holiday pendant was sold out. Though, she offered to check other stores, but I can't justify more pendants.


----------



## Ylesiya

Both can be considered latest as I only recently started to keep VCA pieces and buy them for myself. 
It is ridiculously difficult to get an extra pouch in our local stores. I can't even get a black polishing/cleaning cloth: feeling like I am undermining the whole VCA business when I asked for those.

So when I got my necklaces extended, I was provided with two paper envelopes where the necklaces were stored wrapped in plastic. After that I had to wait for a few weeks for the pouches to be back in stock. 

Makes one feel honoured.


----------



## nightbefore

Chanbal said:


> Thank you, I'm also very temped to get the blue agate. I was almost relieved when my SA informed that the holiday pendant was sold out. Though, she offered to check other stores, but I can't justify more pendants.


You shouldn't feel any regret about holiday pendant, I think that my WG VA pave pendant will be my first and last pendant in vintage size. I realized that magic size (with stones) seems to look more special and still can be worn everyday  . I also think personally the diamond in the middle of HPsis not really flattering. I would choose MOP/or your any fav stone magic over any HP (including HG lapis lazuli and yes I love deep navy colour) 1000 times! Now I am curious about your collection!


----------



## Chanbal

Ylesiya said:


> Both can be considered latest as I only recently started to keep VCA pieces and buy them for myself.
> It is ridiculously difficult to get an extra pouch in our local stores. I can't even get a black polishing/cleaning cloth: feeling like I am undermining the whole VCA business when I asked for those.
> 
> So when I got my necklaces extended, I was provided with two paper envelopes where the necklaces were stored wrapped in plastic. After that I had to wait for a few weeks for the pouches to be back in stock.
> 
> Makes one feel honoured.
> 
> View attachment 4908498


Both pieces are absolutely gorgeous, congrats and enjoy them! I understand your frustration with the pouches and polishing cloth. My SA mentioned that VCA is not giving the polishing cloth anymore. On my last purchase they did't even include the 'Care Advice Services' booklet. It looks like that they are cutting corners at VCA.


----------



## ayshaa

Chanbal said:


> MOP magic pendant. I wear my onyx magic pendant a lot, so I've decided to get the MOP. I'm now trying to figure out whether I should also get the carnelian or the blue agate.
> View attachment 4906971


I love love love Magic Pendants  what a beautiful piece you've got! 
The Carnelian goes well with everything and I see myself reach for it the most lately
while in the past I used to wear the malachite all the time lol


----------



## ayshaa

Toronto24 said:


> My first (and final!) bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4905410


Delicious stack


----------



## eternallove4bag

cherrytongue said:


> Guilloche is a slippery slope! Got the guilloche necklace in YG, then the HP, then the 5 motif bracelet!


Guilloche is stunning! Many congrats!


----------



## deedeedor

Butterfly addiction


----------



## Chanbal

ayshaa said:


> I love love love Magic Pendants  what a beautiful piece you've got!
> The Carnelian goes well with everything and I see myself reach for it the most lately
> while in the past I used to wear the malachite all the time lol


Thank you so much. Both carnelian and malachite are gorgeous, and I can't get the blue agate out of my mind...


----------



## Ylesiya

Chanbal said:


> Both pieces are absolutely gorgeous, congrats and enjoy them! I understand your frustration with the pouches and polishing cloth. My SA mentioned that VCA is not giving the polishing cloth anymore. On my last purchase they did't even include the 'Care Advice Services' booklet. It looks like that they are cutting corners at VCA.



Yes, I am glad you understand me. Feeling like a schoolgirl there asking for a piece of cloth after spending a good amount of $$$ within one month. Not including the booklet is a total facepalm to be frank, are they going not give the boxes with the purchases anymore soon or what? 
Really, that poor SA was sitting there wrapping my pieces into plastic, putting them into ZIPLOCK and then paper envelope... I was like - where the hell am I?...


----------



## Chrismin

Omg 
Are you located in US?


Ylesiya said:


> Yes, I am glad you understand me. Feeling like a schoolgirl there asking for a piece of cloth after spending a good amount of $$$ within one month. Not including the booklet is a total facepalm to be frank, are they going not give the boxes with the purchases anymore soon or what?
> Really, that poor SA was sitting there wrapping my pieces into plastic, putting them into ZIPLOCK and then paper envelope... I was like - where the hell am I?...


----------



## Ylesiya

Chrismin said:


> Omg
> Are you located in US?



Nope, I am in Singapore. Maybe the mine where they dig for the polishing cloths has depleted


----------



## XCCX

cherrytongue said:


> Guilloche is a slippery slope! Got the guilloche necklace in YG, then the HP, then the 5 motif bracelet!


So beautiful! I love your stack!


----------



## VCALoverNY

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366



OMFG! SO gorgeous!!! Wear it in good health!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VCALoverNY said:


> OMFG! SO gorgeous!!! Wear it in good health!!!!!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Notorious Pink said:


> FINALLY!
> View attachment 4902366


This is amazing! Can't wait to get mine one day


----------



## Farmer

Anyone here have the lovers bridge watch? just curious hah


----------



## cherrytongue

pictures don't do justice of how beautiful the guilloche bracelet is! it's my 3rd guilloche piece in 2 months... I think this might be an addiction send help!


----------



## hikarupanda

Went to my local NM today to pick up my first VCA piece after it’s shortened. The blue agate is soooooo pretty! I’m so in love!!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

hikarupanda said:


> Went to my local NM today to pick up my first VCA piece after it’s shortened. The blue agate is soooooo pretty! I’m so in love!!


Perfect shade of blue!!! Congratulations


----------



## ayshaa

cherrytongue said:


> pictures don't do justice of how beautiful the guilloche bracelet is! it's my 3rd guilloche piece in 2 months... I think this might be an addiction send help!



I loved your review! Welcome to VCA addiction club lol



hikarupanda said:


> Went to my local NM today to pick up my first VCA piece after it’s shortened. The blue agate is soooooo pretty! I’m so in love!!


Oh so stunning!!!


----------



## Zenbag

Hi guys,  I also got blue agate bracelet.  I was at VCA to get sweet alhambra necklace but end up getting a bracelet instead.


----------



## ayshaa

Zenbag said:


> Hi guys,  I also got blue agate bracelet.  I was at VCA to get sweet alhambra necklace but end up getting a bracelet instead.


The blue agate just makes me happy!  
It looks beautiful with the watch!


----------



## Zenbag

ayshaa said:


> The blue agate just makes me happy!
> It looks beautiful with the watch!


Thanks!


----------



## ShyShy

Enjoying my early anniversary present...


----------



## Happyish

Look what came home with me!


----------



## ayshaa

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917586
> View attachment 4917587


Ohhh!!!   I am soooo jealous 
So beautiful! Wear it in good health 
I love the shade of this blue agate! It's perfect!
I have mine on hold until the end of the year! Fingers crossed!


----------



## 880

happy anniversary! This is beautiful on you! your DH has great taste! 



ShyShy said:


> Enjoying my early anniversary present...
> 
> View attachment 4917442


----------



## 911snowball

ShyShy, STUNNING!! Love magic pave.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShyShy said:


> Enjoying my early anniversary present...
> 
> View attachment 4917442



Absolutely PHENOMENAL!!! Congratulations!!



Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917586
> View attachment 4917587



This is such a stunning piece! Congratulations!!


----------



## oranGetRee

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917586
> View attachment 4917587




totally gorgeous!


----------



## oranGetRee

Sneak peek! I bought the BA bracelet yesterday. Here’s a photo of the beauty with my gmop pave and frivole (not mine) together!  

Sending the BA for length adjustment. 

I feel my life is complete for now and it should be able to sustain me on Ban Island for at least 6 months!


----------



## ShyShy

880 said:


> happy anniversary! This is beautiful on you! your DH has great taste!





911snowball said:


> ShyShy, STUNNING!! Love magic pave.





Notorious Pink said:


> Absolutely PHENOMENAL!!! Congratulations!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Happyish

ayshaa said:


> Ohhh!!!   I am soooo jealous
> So beautiful! Wear it in good health
> I love the shade of this blue agate! It's perfect!
> I have mine on hold until the end of the year! Fingers crossed!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Absolutely PHENOMENAL!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a stunning piece! Congratulations!!


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pave Alhambra has to be one of my favorites! Congrats!



ShyShy said:


> Enjoying my early anniversary present...
> 
> View attachment 4917442


----------



## eternallove4bag

This shade of blue is stunning! 



Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917586
> View attachment 4917587


----------



## eternallove4bag

Your stack looks amazing!



oranGetRee said:


> Sneak peek! I bought the BA bracelet yesterday. Here’s a photo of the beauty with my gmop pave and frivole (not mine) together!
> 
> Sending the BA for length adjustment.
> 
> I feel my life is complete for now and it should be able to sustain me on Ban Island for at least 6 months!
> 
> View attachment 4918271


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> This shade of blue is stunning!


Thank you -- my SA got in several and then helped me choose-she's a doll!


----------



## Happyish

ayshaa said:


> Ohhh!!!   I am soooo jealous
> So beautiful! Wear it in good health
> I love the shade of this blue agate! It's perfect!
> I have mine on hold until the end of the year! Fingers crossed!


I'll keep a good thought! Be well.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Just sharing my new addition. So in love with it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

J_love_Chanel said:


> Just sharing my new addition. So in love with it!


 Stunning!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Notorious Pink said:


> Stunning!!! Congratulations!!!


Thank you! It is definitely one of the most gorgeous pieces I have ever owned. I am one happy woman! Hahaha


----------



## Notorious Pink

J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you! It is definitely one of the most gorgeous pieces I have ever owned. I am one happy woman! Hahaha


You and me both - i got the same piece a few weeks ago. I LOOOOOOOOVE it. so will you!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Notorious Pink said:


> You and me both - i got the same piece a few weeks ago. I LOOOOOOOOVE it. so will you!!! Enjoy!!!


Of course I have seen your beautiful yellow gold version with your equally stunning Cartier double bracelets. 
Let’s all enjoy in good health *^_^*


----------



## eternallove4bag

My favorite bracelet! Congrats! 


J_love_Chanel said:


> Just sharing my new addition. So in love with it!


----------



## Ylesiya

My two newest acquisitions are going for some gentle servicing: 20 motif onyx Vintage Alhambra and 2014 GMOP holiday pendant. 
Modelling pics after they are back


----------



## aashopqueen

Ylesiya said:


> My two newest acquisitions are going for some gentle servicing: 20 motif onyx Vintage Alhambra and 2014 GMOP holiday pendant.
> Modelling pics after they are back
> View attachment 4923233
> 
> 
> 
> Ylesiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two newest acquisitions are going for some gentle servicing: 20 motif onyx Vintage Alhambra and 2014 GMOP holiday pendant.
> Modelling pics after they are back
> View attachment 4923233
> 
> Just curious why you are sending the new pieces for servicing. I got my 20 motif onyx last week
Click to expand...


----------



## aashopqueen

My latest purchase


----------



## ayshaa

aashopqueen said:


> My latest purchase


A dream necklace! Beautiful! Congratulations!
I always thought of the 20 motifs Onyx to be so chic with everything!
It just has that stunning rich look to it.   Wear it in good health dear


----------



## ayshaa

Ylesiya said:


> My two newest acquisitions are going for some gentle servicing: 20 motif onyx Vintage Alhambra and 2014 GMOP holiday pendant.
> Modelling pics after they are back
> View attachment 4923233


Gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

J_love_Chanel said:


> Of course I have seen your beautiful yellow gold version with your equally stunning Cartier double bracelets.
> Let’s all enjoy in good health *^_^*


Thank you. Both the VCA an Cartier pieces are rose gold (well, Cartier is rose gold with white gold). So we are twins!!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you. Both the VCA an Cartier pieces are rose gold (well, Cartier is rose gold with white gold). So we are twins!!



Ohh didn’t realise it was rose gold. Yes, we are twins! ^_^


----------



## Happyish

aashopqueen said:


> My latest purchase


It's stunning! This is truly a no-brainer, it goes with everything. Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## rk4265

Happy holidays everyone! Picked up my pink sapphire frivole earrings. So in love


----------



## Happyish

rk4265 said:


> Happy holidays everyone! Picked up my pink sapphire frivole earrings. So in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928771


They're lovely-which size are these? Wear them well and in good health.


----------



## rk4265

Happyish said:


> They're lovely-which size are these? Wear them well and in good health.


Thank you they are small


----------



## oranGetRee

Sharing my latest purchase. The blue agate bracelet. These little stones change colour from dark blue to lighter blue, depending on the lighting and surface they are placed on.

My SA knows me well and chose the one with deeper blue for me. 

For info, first pic is taken in natural light. Last 2 pics taken night time with yellow light (adjusted white balance).


----------



## ferlovcia

rk4265 said:


> Happy holidays everyone! Picked up my pink sapphire frivole earrings. So in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928771


This is so pretty!!!!!!! In love


----------



## rk4265

ferlovcia said:


> This is so pretty!!!!!!! In love


Thank you! Now I wish I could wear them but it looks like my city is going on full lock down mode.... one day. Glad I wore them the day I got them


----------



## ferlovcia

rk4265 said:


> Thank you! Now I wish I could wear them but it looks like my city is going on full lock down mode.... one day. Glad I wore them the day I got them


One thing good about jewellery during this whole covid is that..... I could wear them anytime unlike bags in my opinion.... even with mask on at grocery, lounging on my sofa lol~ And self admire the beautiful piece !!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Frivole BTF ring and Cosmo BTF ring.


----------



## 4LV

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Frivole BTF ring and Cosmo BTF ring.


Lovely rings! I like the way you are wearing your frivols, that give me ideas


----------



## Suzanne Pozefsky

I didn’t purchase this, but I was in Neimans today in Tyson’s Galleria Mall in McLean, VA and stopped by the VCA boutique to see if they had any VA bracelets. They only had one and this is it. So if anyone is looking for this bracelet, it is worth giving them a call.  Sorry for the crappy photo.


----------



## Chrismin

How nice of you to post this! 


Suzanne Pozefsky said:


> I didn’t purchase this, but I was in Neimans today in Tyson’s Galleria Mall in McLean, VA and stopped by the VCA boutique to see if they had any VA bracelets. They only had one and this is it. So if anyone is looking for this bracelet, it is worth giving them a call.  Sorry for the crappy photo.


----------



## Suzanne Pozefsky

Chrismin said:


> How nice of you to post this!


Well, I know how hard it is to get these bracelets right now and I am looking to buy the MOP bracelet.  The blue is beautiful but not a great shade for me!


----------



## Blinglover17

So excited for my new beauties!!!


----------



## Swizzle

Here is my little Christmas miracle ❄️ Rock Crystal Vintage Alhambra


----------



## Lizziemama

Swizzle said:


> Here is my little Christmas miracle ❄ Rock Crystal Vintage Alhambra


Stunning!


----------



## trinatara

J_love_Chanel said:


> Just sharing my new addition. So in love with it!


i will be getting mine in april, sooooo pretty


----------



## Leo the Lion

Limited Edition 2020 pendant from Santa!! So sparkly and stunning!


----------



## xxminnxx

My first VCA piece - GMOP Vintage Alhambra necklace.


----------



## Dextersmom

xxminnxx said:


> View attachment 4938804
> 
> My first VCA piece - GMOP Vintage Alhambra necklace.


Congrats!!  This was also my first VCA and it is such a beautiful and classic piece.  I hope that you will enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## Rhl2987

Finally added the Perlee Clover bracelet to my collection in rose gold! I haven’t seen this bracelet in person for over a year and I’m just so happy it’s finally mine. I don’t wear my Love and CDC often but wanted to try them on for sizing reference. This is a Medium Perlee Clover, size 17 Love, and SH CDC bracelet. I’m likely exchanging for the small Perlee and I will probably end up wearing it by itself to minimize scratching! It’s such a special piece


----------



## floridamama

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally added the Perlee Clover bracelet to my collection in rose gold! I haven’t seen this bracelet in person for over a year and I’m just so happy it’s finally mine. I don’t wear my Love and CDC often but wanted to try them on for sizing reference. This is a Medium Perlee Clover, size 17 Love, and SH CDC bracelet. I’m likely exchanging for the small Perlee and I will probably end up wearing it by itself to minimize scratching! It’s such a special piece


 
congratulations!!!! It looks gorgeous on you. The color compliments your skin tone perfectly. Wear it in good health and much joy!


----------



## BigAkoya

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally added the Perlee Clover bracelet to my collection in rose gold! I haven’t seen this bracelet in person for over a year and I’m just so happy it’s finally mine. I don’t wear my Love and CDC often but wanted to try them on for sizing reference. This is a Medium Perlee Clover, size 17 Love, and SH CDC bracelet. I’m likely exchanging for the small Perlee and I will probably end up wearing it by itself to minimize scratching! It’s such a special piece


Looks great!
Fornwhat it’s worth, if you are not going to stack it, I like the looser size medium you have.  Because the bangle is wider and has more presence than the Love, I like the loose look, almost like a pull-on big bangle. I tried on both the small and medium and preferred the looser bangly for of the medium (hope that made sense).

Just my two cents. 
Congrats to you!


----------



## Rhl2987

floridamama said:


> congratulations!!!! It looks gorgeous on you. The color compliments your skin tone perfectly. Wear it in good health and much joy!


Thank you!



willeyi said:


> Looks great!
> Fornwhat it’s worth, if you are not going to stack it, I like the looser size medium you have.  Because the bangle is wider and has more presence than the Love, I like the loose look, almost like a pull-on big bangle. I tried on both the small and medium and preferred the looser bangly for of the medium (hope that made sense).
> 
> Just my two cents.
> Congrats to you!


Thank you for sharing! My SA is actually sending me a small so I can try them both and then decide which is a better fit. I am comfortable in the medium but want to be certain I’m picking the size I like best!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally added the Perlee Clover bracelet to my collection in rose gold! I haven’t seen this bracelet in person for over a year and I’m just so happy it’s finally mine. I don’t wear my Love and CDC often but wanted to try them on for sizing reference. This is a Medium Perlee Clover, size 17 Love, and SH CDC bracelet. I’m likely exchanging for the small Perlee and I will probably end up wearing it by itself to minimize scratching! It’s such a special piece


It's fabulous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> It's fabulous! Congratulations!!!


Thank you, my dear! Happy to be twins with you on this one


----------



## Rhl2987

I decided I like the fit of the medium better! Posting a few try on pictures here because, unfortunately, a second one is now on my wishlist.  I always thought my second one would be yellow gold, if I ever got one, but the white gold is really beautiful and looks good with the rose!


----------



## DS2006

Rhl2987 said:


> I decided I like the fit of the medium better! Posting a few try on pictures here because, unfortunately, a second one is now on my wishlist.  I always thought my second one would be yellow gold, if I ever got one, but the white gold is really beautiful and looks good with the rose!



The most beautiful bangle ever! Love the rose gold and the white gold so much!


----------



## DS2006

My Christmas gift! I love this combination so much. It's really what I'd wear the most of any Alhambra. The picture doesn't do it justice, unfortunately!


----------



## Rhl2987

DS2006 said:


> The most beautiful bangle ever! Love the rose gold and the white gold so much!


Yes it is! I honestly had a couple second thoughts about the white gold over the rose gold, but had to remind myself rose gold first because that is the color metal of my engagement ring    I love it! Of course, I’m already planning my next pieces.


----------



## 911snowball

Rh, I bought the rose gold first and followed with the white gold- I loved the bracelet that much!  Go for it when you can, you will not regret it!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Sharing my Perlee Clover pendant in rose gold to match my clover bangle. 
I thought I would wait until 2021 to get this but with the stocks being very low where I live with this piece being the last one available, I just had to get it^_^


----------



## Venessa84

I’ve had 5 motif Alhambra MOP in white gold bracelet boxed up for a couple of months and almost forgot about it. I love everything about this piece beside the delicate nature of pearl


----------



## BigAkoya

Venessa84 said:


> I’ve had 5 motif Alhambra MOP in white gold bracelet boxed up for a couple of months and almost forgot about it. I love everything about this piece beside the delicate nature of pearl
> 
> View attachment 4942065
> View attachment 4942066


It's beautiful.  Pearls/MOP are meant to be worn and be in open air (e.g. not stored in a airtight or dry environment).  It's not really as fragile as you think and certainly not for everyday living. 

Your WG and MOP is a beautiful combination... enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## *emma*

DS2006 said:


> My Christmas gift! I love this combination so much. It's really what I'd wear the most of any Alhambra. The picture doesn't do it justice, unfortunately!
> 
> this is gorgeous! Wish VCA did more pave/stone bracelets in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 4941755


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> My Christmas gift! I love this combination so much. It's really what I'd wear the most of any Alhambra. The picture doesn't do it justice, unfortunately!
> 
> View attachment 4941755


Beautiful!  Mod shots please if you're not shy (but understand if you are camera shy). 
I love WG and this is really beautiful!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Venessa84

willeyi said:


> It's beautiful.  Pearls/MOP are meant to be worn and be in open air (e.g. not stored in a airtight or dry environment).  It's not really as fragile as you think and certainly not for everyday living.
> 
> Your WG and MOP is a beautiful combination... enjoy your bracelet!



thank you!


----------



## DS2006

*emma* said:


> this is gorgeous! Wish VCA did more pave/stone bracelets in yellow gold


Thank you!
I am thinking that currently in yellow gold there are 3: guilloche/pave, malachite/pave, and lapis/pave. Then just one in white gold (onyx) and one in rose gold (gray MOP). I agree that they should do the alternating pave motifs with more of the stones in all metals!!!



willeyi said:


> Beautiful!  Mod shots please if you're not shy (but understand if you are camera shy).
> I love WG and this is really beautiful!  Happy New Year!


Thank you! Happy New Year to you, too! I'll try to remember to take a picture the next time I wear it if I can manage a wrist shot! lol!


----------



## BWM

Introducing my Magic Alhambra ring!  Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## alana40

BWM said:


> Introducing my Magic Alhambra ring!  Happy New Years everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4942924
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942929


Absolutely Stunner ...... 
Congrats


----------



## Leo the Lion

The holiday pendant is so stunning!!


----------



## bhurry

My 2 favorite pieces.


----------



## DS2006

willeyi said:


> Beautiful!  Mod shots please if you're not shy (but understand if you are camera shy).
> I love WG and this is really beautiful!  Happy New Year!



Thank you! Here are a couple of pictures!


----------



## pinkbirkin77

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! Here are a couple of pictures!
> 
> View attachment 4945792
> View attachment 4945793



Love your bracelet! In my wishlist.


----------



## pinkbirkin77

It’s been a while but here are my most recent ones.


----------



## DS2006

pinkbirkin77 said:


> It’s been a while but here are my most recent ones.


Love yours, too! Some of those are on my wishlist!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! Here are a couple of pictures!
> 
> View attachment 4945792
> View attachment 4945793


It looks stunning on you... it really pops!


----------



## TankerToad

DS2006 said:


> My Christmas gift! I love this combination so much. It's really what I'd wear the most of any Alhambra. The picture doesn't do it justice, unfortunately!
> 
> View attachment 4941755


Twins on this !! Congrats !!!


----------



## DS2006

willeyi said:


> It looks stunning on you... it really pops!



Thank you!



TankerToad said:


> Twins on this !! Congrats !!!



Awesome! I am in good company then! Thanks!


----------



## Ylesiya

My newest addition to the family but I'm not really sure whether this colour fits me... Sorry for the looks and ugly T shirt: I'm in the middle of a house move!


----------



## floridamama

Ylesiya said:


> My newest addition to the family but I'm not really sure whether this colour fits me... Sorry for the looks and ugly T shirt: I'm in the middle of a house move!
> 
> View attachment 4947665
> 
> View attachment 4947667


Congratulations on your pave necklace! If you don’t mind my saying, I don’t think it really compliments your skin tone ...maybe consider another color?


----------



## Ylesiya

floridamama said:


> Congratulations on your pave necklace! If you don’t mind my saying, I don’t think it really compliments your skin tone ...maybe consider another color?



I really don't mind, this is why I am sharing! I am also having second thoughts... But really liking the yellow sparkly colour of the wings at the same time. So I before returning and exchanging want to really be sure I want to do it  thinking I should try and wear it with different clothes/different time of day etc?..


----------



## Happyish

Should I or shouldn't I . . . 
OMG, I did . . . 
That's it for _the year_ . . .


----------



## Happyish

Ylesiya said:


> I really don't mind, this is why I am sharing! I am also having second thoughts... But really liking the yellow sparkly colour of the wings at the same time. So I before returning and exchanging want to really be sure I want to do it  thinking I should try and wear it with different clothes/different time of day etc?..


Have you thought of the pave pink butterfly? I think that would be pretty on you!


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> This shade of blue is stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Happyish said:


> Should I or shouldn't I . . .
> OMG, I did . . .
> That's it for _the year_ . . .


Oh my God! It’s stunning! Congratulations!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Should I or shouldn't I . . .
> OMG, I did . . .
> That's it for _the year_ . . .


OMG!!!!! Yessssssss


----------



## floridamama

Happyish said:


> Should I or shouldn't I . . .
> OMG, I did . . .
> That's it for _the year_ . . .


Stunning!!!! Mod shots please


----------



## 911snowball

Happyish, of COURSE you should and so happy you did.  They are beyond fab!  Congrats!!!


----------



## DS2006

Ylesiya said:


> My newest addition to the family but I'm not really sure whether this colour fits me... Sorry for the looks and ugly T shirt: I'm in the middle of a house move!
> 
> View attachment 4947665
> 
> View attachment 4947667


I honestly think the pink butterfly would be prettier with your coloring and more versatile.


----------



## Happyish

pinkbirkin77 said:


> Oh my God! It’s stunning! Congratulations!!


Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

911snowball said:


> Happyish, of COURSE you should and so happy you did.  They are beyond fab!  Congrats!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> OMG!!!!! Yessssssss


Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## saligator

J_love_Chanel said:


> Sharing my Perlee Clover pendant in rose gold to match my clover bangle.
> I thought I would wait until 2021 to get this but with the stocks being very low where I live with this piece being the last one available, I just had to get it^_^


I LOVE that on you!


----------



## Happyish

Venessa84 said:


> I’ve had 5 motif Alhambra MOP in white gold bracelet boxed up for a couple of months and almost forgot about it. I love everything about this piece beside the delicate nature of pearl
> 
> View attachment 4942065
> View attachment 4942066


Love the white gold. It's so crisp against the white! Congratulations.


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Twins on this !! Congrats !!!


Just stunning!


----------



## 100700

My new bracelet.  Classic and beautiful


----------



## chromemilou

100700 said:


> My new bracelet.  Classic and beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962024
> View attachment 4962025
> View attachment 4962026


Hi there! I also want to add a VCA bracelet to my stack but noticed small imprints on your arm from the bracelet. Are they comfortable to wear for long periods of time? Also, do they overlap or scratch a lot when worn with your Loves? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## hopiko

Happyish said:


> Should I or shouldn't I . . .
> OMG, I did . . .
> That's it for _the year_ . . .


WOWOWOWOWOW!!  Congrats!  Enjoy this sparkly beauty!!


----------



## 100700

How to delete a wrong post


----------



## 100700

chromemilou said:


> Hi there! I also want to add a VCA bracelet to my stack but noticed small imprints on your arm from the bracelet. Are they comfortable to wear for long periods of time? Also, do they overlap or scratch a lot when worn with your Loves? Thanks so much in advance!



The vca bracelet can stay at your arm no moving so if you wear it in this way it won’t scratch with love bracelets much but it will leave a mark. If you wear it loose it will scratch with love bracelets more I will them 24/7 don’t take them off and not feel uncomfortable but some people might be more sensitive


----------



## chromemilou

100700 said:


> The vca bracelet can stay at your arm no moving so if you wear it in this way it won’t scratch with love bracelets much but it will leave a mark. If you wear it loose it will scratch with love bracelets more I will them 24/7 don’t take them off and not feel uncomfortable but some people might be more sensitive


Thank you so much for getting back to me. Your response was very helpful!


----------



## oranGetRee

Happyish said:


> Should I or shouldn't I . . .
> OMG, I did . . .
> That's it for _the year_ . . .



Wow!!!!! My eyes sparkle!  Big


----------



## Happyish

hopiko said:


> WOWOWOWOWOW!!  Congrats!  Enjoy this sparkly beauty!!


Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally added the Perlee Clover bracelet to my collection in rose gold! I haven’t seen this bracelet in person for over a year and I’m just so happy it’s finally mine. I don’t wear my Love and CDC often but wanted to try them on for sizing reference. This is a Medium Perlee Clover, size 17 Love, and SH CDC bracelet. I’m likely exchanging for the small Perlee and I will probably end up wearing it by itself to minimize scratching! It’s such a special piece


It's stunning. I'm curious, do you plan on wearing it every day or save it for special occasions?


----------



## Happyish

I'm curious--for those of you with the Perlee clover, do you wear it every day or save it for special occasions. I have the signature perlee and am thinking about upgrading as my next splurge. Don't know if it's too dressy/inappropriate as a daily bracelet. I would love to hear from other members as to how they wear it or would wear it . . .


----------



## alana40

Taken this stunner home 3 weeks ago .....
Feeling so lucky


----------



## Rhl2987

Happyish said:


> It's stunning. I'm curious, do you plan on wearing it every day or save it for special occasions?


I have found that it is harder to wear cuff bracelets like this under a winter jacket, like Canada Goose, so I’m not wearing it daily. I will wear it everyday that I’m able to rather than saving it for special occasions. Too expensive to use rarely! Plus, with Covid, there really are no parties or anything celebratory to do these days where I am!


----------



## chiaoapple

Happyish said:


> I'm curious--for those of you with the Perlee clover, do you wear it every day or save it for special occasions. I have the signature perlee and am thinking about upgrading as my next splurge. Don't know if it's too dressy/inappropriate as a daily bracelet. I would love to hear from other members as to how they wear it or would wear it . . .


I have the YG and WG versions, and wear one or the other on most days, by itself or stacked. I honestly don’t find it too much for everyday (to most non VCA or non branded jewellery fans, I think the bracelet probably looks pretty but not too ”impressive“ as the diamond accents are not excessive or in your face). I have seen others IRL (strangers) wearing it on regular occasions and it did not seem out of place at all!
What I will say is that the WG is definitely more bling-y than YG if that is a concern.
So I say go for it =)


----------



## Sexypiggy

Got these today


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> I'm curious--for those of you with the Perlee clover, do you wear it every day or save it for special occasions. I have the signature perlee and am thinking about upgrading as my next splurge. Don't know if it's too dressy/inappropriate as a daily bracelet. I would love to hear from other members as to how they wear it or would wear it . . .


I wear mine often, usually daily, depending on where I’m going. I’m at the vet now, so I’m not wearing it.


----------



## Happyish

Tinklemd said:


> Paired so well!!


Very pretty! What size is the watch? It looks perfect on you.


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> I wear mine often, usually daily, depending on where I’m going. I’m at the vet now, so I’m not wearing it.


That's so helpful. Thank you so much. Hope your pet is ok!


----------



## DR2014

My very first VCA purchase - I hope this doesn’t bore you all with your fabulous VCA!!! I can only dream! My rose gold perlee ring, medium size:


----------



## DR2014

I also tried on some gorgeous items that I did not buy, shall I post them here?


----------



## innerpeace85

DR2014 said:


> I also tried on some gorgeous items that I did not buy, shall I post them here?


Of course! We all love VCA eye candy


----------



## DR2014

innerpeace85 said:


> Of course! We all love VCA eye candy


Here we go!


----------



## innerpeace85

DR2014 said:


> Here we go!


Thanks for the pics! 
20 motif Tiger's eye and Perlee clover are stunning!!


----------



## DR2014

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 20 motif Tiger's eye and Perlee clover are stunning!!


The perlee clover is my new heart's desire! It's so beautiful in the rose gold.


----------



## kaybbc

DS2006 said:


> My Christmas gift! I love this combination so much. It's really what I'd wear the most of any Alhambra. The picture doesn't do it justice, unfortunately!
> 
> View attachment 4941755


Very pretty.


----------



## Happyish

Hoping someone can help. I have a question about the clover perlee bracelet.

I currently have the perlee signature bracelet, the 5 row perlee and the very thin perlee bracelet. They're all a size small and they stack beautifully. I happened to try the perlee clover bracelet in a size small (OMG!), but was huge. The diameter is noticeably larger than my other perlee bracelets. I just assumed the sizing would remain the same.

To those ladies who own or who have tried this, does the sizing on the perlee clover run differently from the other perlee bracelets? Did I just happen to try a weird one?


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Happyish said:


> Hoping someone can help. I have a question about the clover perlee bracelet.
> 
> I currently have the perlee signature bracelet, the 5 row perlee and the very thin perlee bracelet. They're all a size small and they stack beautifully. I happened to try the perlee clover bracelet in a size small (OMG!), but was huge. The diameter is noticeably larger than my other perlee bracelets. I just assumed the sizing would remain the same.
> 
> To those ladies who own or who have tried this, does the sizing on the perlee clover run differently from the other perlee bracelets? Did I just happen to try a weird one?


Hello, I happen to have all three bracelets you mentioned above and I have them in all the same size medium. Hope it helps. Happy shopping!


----------



## Happyish

pinkbirkin77 said:


> Hello, I happen to have all three bracelets you mentioned above and I have them in all the same size medium. Hope it helps. Happy shopping!


Is your perlee clover slighter larger than the others? The perlee clover in the small was much larger than my other small perlee bracelets-that's why I asked.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> Hoping someone can help. I have a question about the clover perlee bracelet.
> 
> I currently have the perlee signature bracelet, the 5 row perlee and the very thin perlee bracelet. They're all a size small and they stack beautifully. I happened to try the perlee clover bracelet in a size small (OMG!), but was huge. The diameter is noticeably larger than my other perlee bracelets. I just assumed the sizing would remain the same.
> 
> To those ladies who own or who have tried this, does the sizing on the perlee clover run differently from the other perlee bracelets? Did I just happen to try a weird one?


Are your bracelets from 2017 or earlier? I recall vca changed sizing then and the old small is the new Xs. I only own the clover perlee so not helpful on comparison.


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Mine are about the same. They are not exactly the same as it's handmade but not too much different.


Happyish said:


> Is your perlee clover slighter larger than the others? The perlee clover in the small was much larger than my other small perlee bracelets-that's why I asked.


Mine are all about the same. Thin one is slightly larger but not too much. I guess they are all hand made and it won’t be as exact? Hope it helps.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Are your bracelets from 2017 or earlier? I recall vca changed sizing then and the old small is the new Xs. I only own the clover perlee so not helpful on comparison.


Yes, I think they're all from 2017. That explains it. I thought I was going out of my mind. You're so helpful-thank you!


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Happyish said:


> Yes, I think they're all from 2017. That explains it. I thought I was going out of my mind. You're so helpful-thank you!


Well, not to confuse anyone but just wanted to tell that my clover is before 2017 and others are from after. Still the sizing is the same for mine.


----------



## Happyish

pinkbirkin77 said:


> Well, not to confuse anyone but just wanted to tell that my clover is before 2017 and others are from after. Still the sizing is the same for mine.


Dear pinkbirkin77, it's not a question of  size, it's a question of fit. All of these bracelets are marked Small. However, the size small in the new perlee clover fits differently from my older size small perlee bracelets, and when compared, the diameter is slightly bigger. At the time I bought my perlee, the extra small was not an option, so if the sizing/marking was changed in 2017, that might account for my confusion over the sizing.


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Happyish said:


> Dear pinkbirkin77, it's not a question of  size, it's a question of fit. All of these bracelets are marked Small. However, the size small in the new perlee clover fits differently from my older size small perlee bracelets, and when compared, the diameter is slightly bigger. At the time I bought my perlee, the extra small was not an option, so if the sizing/marking was changed in 2017, that might account for my confusion over the sizing.


I am confused what exactly happened in 2017. Mine are all same size and "same fit" before 2017 and after. Maybe VCA made some adjustments to only S and XS?


----------



## HADASSA

Happyish said:


> Dear pinkbirkin77, it's not a question of  size, it's a question of fit. All of these bracelets are marked Small. However, the size small in the new perlee clover fits differently from my older size small perlee bracelets, and when compared, the diameter is slightly bigger. At the time I bought my perlee, the extra small was not an option, so if the sizing/marking was changed in 2017, that might account for my confusion over the sizing.


@Happyish, what year did you buy your Perlee Clover? The NEW SMALL was added in 2017 as an in-between size to the OLD SMALL and OLD MEDIUM.

You could have purchased an OLD SMALL in 2017 even though the sizing was changed that year.

The OLD SMALL has become the NEW EXTRA SMALL. HTH.


----------



## 911snowball

Exactly as Hadassa has explained!  I waited for this addition of the "between size" , the "new" small was perfect for me.  The old small (now known as the extra small) was just a bit too tight for me.


----------



## Happyish

911snowball said:


> Exactly as Hadassa has explained!  I waited for this addition of the "between size" , the "new" small was perfect for me.  The old small (now known as the extra small) was just a bit too tight for me.


I haven't bought the perlee clover. I tried one on in the size small and assumed it was the same as  my other size smalls (I have three non-clover perlee bracelets and they stack nicely--see below). This didn't stack at all, it overlapped and I could almost get four fingers inside. Wow, was I surprised. I now assume, it was made after the change-over. Thank you everyone for your help! I'm now no the look-out for an extra-small.


----------



## Chanelloverkay27

Hi everyone 

just want to share my first VCA purchase! It’s the sweet Alhambra MOP necklace...Only now that I’ve seen it in person I’m really considering exchanging it and paying the extra for the vintage size as it is pretty tiny once you wear it. Just wondering if the Alhambra size is wearable as a regular necklace. My plan was to have the sweet as an everyday necklace but my guess is the Alhambra size will be a bit big for that purpose? Also have it on my wish list to get the matching earrings but now I’m not so sure which size!Let me know what you guys think sweet vs vintage.


----------



## Danzie89

Chanelloverkay27 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> just want to share my first VCA purchase! It’s the sweet Alhambra MOP necklace...Only now that I’ve seen it in person I’m really considering exchanging it and paying the extra for the vintage size as it is pretty tiny once you wear it. Just wondering if the Alhambra size is wearable as a regular necklace. My plan was to have the sweet as an everyday necklace but my guess is the Alhambra size will be a bit big for that purpose? Also have it on my wish list to get the matching earrings but now I’m not so sure which size!Let me know what you guys think sweet vs vintage.



I have the sweet Alhambra necklace in solid rose gold and wear it as a daily necklace. I'm only 5'3" and quite petite so it works well on my frame. If I were to choose a necklace with a stone like MOP, I'd probably size up to the vintage, although it wouldn't be an every day piece. It's all up to personal preference, however.


----------



## mikimoto007

Chanelloverkay27 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> just want to share my first VCA purchase! It’s the sweet Alhambra MOP necklace...Only now that I’ve seen it in person I’m really considering exchanging it and paying the extra for the vintage size as it is pretty tiny once you wear it. Just wondering if the Alhambra size is wearable as a regular necklace. My plan was to have the sweet as an everyday necklace but my guess is the Alhambra size will be a bit big for that purpose? Also have it on my wish list to get the matching earrings but now I’m not so sure which size!Let me know what you guys think sweet vs vintage.


I think vintage is the perfect size for every day. The sweet is too dainty for me, I think it would probably need to be layered - but it is very much personal preference. I think you can print out the sizes on the VCA website to get an idea.


----------



## Happyish

Chanelloverkay27 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> just want to share my first VCA purchase! It’s the sweet Alhambra MOP necklace...Only now that I’ve seen it in person I’m really considering exchanging it and paying the extra for the vintage size as it is pretty tiny once you wear it. Just wondering if the Alhambra size is wearable as a regular necklace. My plan was to have the sweet as an everyday necklace but my guess is the Alhambra size will be a bit big for that purpose? Also have it on my wish list to get the matching earrings but now I’m not so sure which size!Let me know what you guys think sweet vs vintage.


 If you're already thinking it's too small, it's too small and it's not going to get any bigger. Moreover, as my mother said, "jewelry shrinks," and I'm afraid it's true. 
If I can offer my opinion, I don't think the alhambra size is too big for everyday, in fact I think it's the perfect size. My everyday is the magic size (and I'm tiny) but it's a question of what you're comfortable with. If you're already having second thoughts-pay attention . . .


----------



## Chanelloverkay27

mikimoto007 said:


> I think vintage is the perfect size for every day. The sweet is too dainty for me, I think it would probably need to be layered - but it is very much personal preference. I think you can print out the sizes on the VCA website to get an idea.


Yes I agree the sweet is a lot more dainty than I was expecting. I think I will go for the vintage size and get the matching earrings in vintage too. Thanks!!


----------



## Chanelloverkay27

Danzie89 said:


> I have the sweet Alhambra necklace in solid rose gold and wear it as a daily necklace. I'm only 5'3" and quite petite so it works well on my frame. If I were to choose a necklace with a stone like MOP, I'd probably size up to the vintage, although it wouldn't be an every day piece. It's all up to personal preference, however.


Thank you. Yes I have to agree now having seen the sweet now and looking into it. Im now thinking to get the sweet in rose gold to just keep on as an everyday piece perhaps later in the year.


----------



## Chanelloverkay27

Happyish said:


> If you're already thinking it's too small, it's too small and it's not going to get any bigger. Moreover, as my mother said, "jewelry shrinks," and I'm afraid it's true.
> If I can offer my opinion, I don't think the alhambra size is too big for everyday, in fact I think it's the perfect size. My everyday is the magic size (and I'm tiny) but it's a question of what you're comfortable with. If you're already having second thoughts-pay attention . . .


Yep I think I’ll stick to my guns and return it for the vintage size. The mop with yg is my favourite combination from VCA and I want to make sure the first piece I get is one I’m instantly happy with and I just won’t be with the sweet Alhambra size. Thank you...


----------



## 911snowball

"Jewelry shrinks" I love this!!!


----------



## 100700

The sweet Alhambra bracelet is just sooooo cute and dainty like it so much


----------



## VandaOrchid

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally added the Perlee Clover bracelet to my collection in rose gold! I haven’t seen this bracelet in person for over a year and I’m just so happy it’s finally mine. I don’t wear my Love and CDC often but wanted to try them on for sizing reference. This is a Medium Perlee Clover, size 17 Love, and SH CDC bracelet. I’m likely exchanging for the small Perlee and I will probably end up wearing it by itself to minimize scratching! It’s such a special piece



How do you find the SH CDC in terms of sizing compared to the size 17 love and small Perlee? I wear a size 16 love and definitely prefer the XS Perlee, but know that SH is the smallest size for the CDC, so want to know if it would feel too loose.


----------



## EpiFanatic

100700 said:


> The sweet Alhambra bracelet is just sooooo cute and dainty like it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972228
> View attachment 4972229
> View attachment 4972230
> View attachment 4972231


Love it.  Super cute!!


----------



## LexLV

Added the WG MOP 5 motif, WG MOP ring and the GMOP pendant  and my SA included this gorgeous porcelain jewelry dish! Really pleased with these


----------



## angelicskater16

My Ginza Edition MOP in Rose Gold. I think it will  match my Vintage Alhambra pave rose gold ring.


----------



## jyyanks

Here’s my latest purchase - VCA signature bracelet!!!  It was the last one in my size in the US!  Am loving it!


----------



## white-pencil

I just received these earrings! Not available in south east Asia at all!

Thank you my dear SA for ordering my special event♡


----------



## EpiFanatic

jyyanks said:


> Here’s my latest purchase - VCA signature bracelet!!!  It was the last one in my size in the US!  Am loving it!
> View attachment 4980305


Congratulations!  Looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jyyanks

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!  Looks absolutely beautiful!


 Thank you!  I know are a big proponent of the bracelet as I remember you saying it was one of your favorite pieces. I totally agree with you as it’s a perfect!!!


----------



## jyyanks

More eye candy for the group!  Can’t seem to get enough of this bracelet.


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Sweet Alhambra earrings. Love the pop of color!


----------



## Mya42

Hello Everyone. Joining the VCA family. Just purchased my first piece the YG Vintage Alhambra necklace. Just posted on another thread, but does anyone know if they still give out the polishing cloth? The SA said they don’t give it out anymore. Also not sure if they ran out but I didnt get the VCA envelope but the receipt in just a white envelope.


----------



## jyyanks

Mya42 said:


> Hello Everyone. Joining the VCA family. Just purchased my first piece the YG Vintage Alhambra necklace. Just posted on another thread, but does anyone know if they still give out the polishing cloth? The SA said they don’t give it out anymore. Also not sure if they ran out but I didnt get the VCA envelope but the receipt in just a white envelope.



It's beautiful - congrats!  Just got my signature bracelet 2 days ago and it came with a polishing cloth and the envelope.


----------



## HADASSA

jyyanks said:


> Here’s my latest purchase - VCA signature bracelet!!!  It was the last one in my size in the US!  Am loving it!
> View attachment 4980305


Looks perfect with your VA WMOP and diamond line  I am thinking I may not need the Single row with diamonds - money saved


----------



## HADASSA

Mya42 said:


> Hello Everyone. Joining the VCA family. Just purchased my first piece the YG Vintage Alhambra necklace. Just posted on another thread, but does anyone know if they still give out the polishing cloth? The SA said they don’t give it out anymore. Also not sure if they ran out but I didnt get the VCA envelope but the receipt in just a white envelope.


Onyx is simply glowing in its YG setting


----------



## Mya42

jyyanks said:


> It's beautiful - congrats!  Just got my signature bracelet 2 days ago and it came with a polishing cloth and the envelope.


The bracelet is stunning. A friend picked up the same necklace so I will go back to the boutique with her and will try to ask for the cloth and envelope. Just figured with all the money your paying, we should all get these extra items.


----------



## cafecreme15

jyyanks said:


> Here’s my latest purchase - VCA signature bracelet!!!  It was the last one in my size in the US!  Am loving it!
> View attachment 4980305


Gorgeous!! And what a lucky purchase. Seems like stock is running very low on the signature bangle in the US these days. My boutique has been out of my size for months!


----------



## Akdal

Mya42 said:


> Hello Everyone. Joining the VCA family. Just purchased my first piece the YG Vintage Alhambra necklace. Just posted on another thread, but does anyone know if they still give out the polishing cloth? The SA said they don’t give it out anymore. Also not sure if they ran out but I didnt get the VCA envelope but the receipt in just a white envelope.


I received a cloth when I asked for one when I purchased my 3rd amd 4th pieces last year. I love the onyx on you! I wear WG and am hoping To get the NYC magic onyx WG necklace.


----------



## Mya42

Akdal said:


> I received a cloth when I asked for one when I purchased my 3rd amd 4th pieces last year. I love the onyx on you! I wear WG and am hoping To get the NYC magic onyx WG necklace.


I almost pulled the trigger on the 5 motif onyx but I don’t want to impulse buy and want to savor my 1st piece. A little sour on not getting the cloth and envelope but I’m anal like that, lol. It won’t stop me though from getting more pieces.


----------



## jenaps

Mya42 said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on the 5 motif onyx but I don’t want to impulse buy and want to savor my 1st piece. A little sour on not getting the cloth and envelope but I’m anal like that, lol. It won’t stop me though from getting more pieces.


They probably just ran out of envelopes.  The cloth they are more stingy with.


----------



## missie1

My Lucky Butterfly came today.  Then of course needed the family shot


----------



## BigAkoya

Mya42 said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on the 5 motif onyx but I don’t want to impulse buy and want to savor my 1st piece. A little sour on not getting the cloth and envelope but I’m anal like that, lol. It won’t stop me though from getting more pieces.


I would not get hung up on what goodies you get/don't get.  Every boutique is different as is every SA.  I would just focus on the enjoyment of the jewelry. Otherwise, you'll get wrapped up in the lack of goodies you're getting and start comparing yourself against others, and it will ruin the enjoyment for you.  When I buy pieces, I do not expect any freebies; they are just a nice bonus.  The most important thing for me in a SA is that he/she is responsive to my requests to find pieces, and above all else, they help with my after care needs.  

Congrats on your first piece!  I am sure it gives you an ear to ear smile when you wear it.


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> I would not get hung up on what goodies you get/don't get.  Every boutique is different as is every SA.  I would just focus on the enjoyment of the jewelry. Otherwise, you'll get wrapped up in the lack of goodies you're getting and start comparing yourself against others, and it will ruin the enjoyment for you.  When I buy pieces, I do not expect any freebies; they are just a nice bonus.  The most important thing for me in a SA is that he/she is responsive to my requests to find pieces, and above all else, they help with my after care needs.
> 
> Congrats on your first piece!  I am sure it gives you an ear to ear smile when you wear it.


Agree! I couldn’t tell you which purchases came with cloths or extras. Each time was different, and I assume it was likely influenced by what was available and the culture of the boutique. For example, I almost always got chocolates when I shopped in person. I know I didn’t get a cloth for every piece. Whenever I shopped through NM they’d ask if I wanted a travel pouch. If you really care, ask if they have it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Missed out on these years back but someone SO them, made the deposit but decided not to continue forward so here are my new Perlee hoops in RG! So versatile and I can see why they are a big hit on here. Definitely a nice change to my sea of Alhambra pieces!


----------



## Coco.lover

I just asked about these a few days ago. What size are these? Could you post a modeling shot and could you share the price?
Thank you!


ThisVNchick said:


> Missed out on these years back but someone SO them, made the deposit but decided not to continue forward so here are my new Perlee hoops in RG! So versatile and I can see why they are a big hit on here. Definitely a nice change to my sea of Alhambra pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981968


----------



## jyyanks

HADASSA said:


> Looks perfect with your VA WMOP and diamond line  I am thinking I may not need the Single row with diamonds - money saved



LOL - not to be an enabler but the single row with diamonds is also gorgeous!! Thank you again for the recommendation and the encouragement 
Of course I'm already thinking of my next piece.....


----------



## ThisVNchick

Coco.lover said:


> I just asked about these a few days ago. What size are these? Could you post a modeling shot and could you share the price?
> Thank you!


These are the small size. My receipt shows $2820 plus tax. If you SO, they would of course be higher. I didn’t have to pay the premium because the original purchaser paid the up charge as a deposit.


----------



## XCCX

jyyanks said:


> More eye candy for the group!  Can’t seem to get enough of this bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4980649
> View attachment 4980650


Congratulations! Bracelet twin


----------



## Coco.lover

Looks beautiful. I'll be near a boutique in a couple of weeks and will ask about ordering the large one for me. 


ThisVNchick said:


> These are the small size. My receipt shows $2820 plus tax. If you SO, they would of course be higher. I didn’t have to pay the premium because the original purchaser paid the up charge as a deposit.
> View attachment 4982020


----------



## jyyanks

XCCX said:


> Congratulations! Bracelet twin


 Thank you!  Might I say, you have amazing taste!!!!


----------



## HADASSA

jyyanks said:


> LOL - not to be an enabler but the single row with diamonds is also gorgeous!! Thank you again for the recommendation and the encouragement
> Of course I'm already thinking of my next piece.....


I love my diamonds and the Single Row is really up my alley 

Anytime @jyyanks


----------



## monthli

Apologize for the bad quality picture but I managed to get my hands on the 2014 Holiday Pendant!! It's my first VCA piece and I am over the moon in love with it!!


----------



## VCA21

My latest purchase. A year ago i purchased online this necklace and returned it, but could not get it out of my system.


----------



## eletons

Frivole YG mini. Might get the Frivole small YG later. It is very difficult for me to choose, so .... More reason to own one more pair.


----------



## Purselove222

Ylesiya said:


> My newest addition to the family but I'm not really sure whether this colour fits me... Sorry for the looks and ugly T shirt: I'm in the middle of a house move!
> 
> It’s so stunning! Would ever do the plain white diamond one? I haven’t tried them in person yet, but I have been contemplating the one, and the yellow and pink sapphire. Yellow is so
> Stunning!


----------



## Mya42

BigAkoya said:


> I would not get hung up on what goodies you get/don't get.  Every boutique is different as is every SA.  I would just focus on the enjoyment of the jewelry. Otherwise, you'll get wrapped up in the lack of goodies you're getting and start comparing yourself against others, and it will ruin the enjoyment for you.  When I buy pieces, I do not expect any freebies; they are just a nice bonus.  The most important thing for me in a SA is that he/she is responsive to my requests to find pieces, and above all else, they help with my after care needs.
> 
> Congrats on your first piece!  I am sure it gives you an ear to ear smile when you wear it.


Thanks. I am enjoying my first piece from VCA. I don’t expect freebies, could care less about chocolates, champagne, etc. I do have a very nice SA, but if I am buying high end luxury jewelry I would expect exceptional packaging, the travel pouch, a piece of polishing cloth, lol that’s all. I think we all want that, IMO. That’s part of the lure. Already thinking about my next piece.


----------



## DS2006

Mya42 said:


> Thanks. I am enjoying my first piece from VCA. I don’t expect freebies, could care less about chocolates, champagne, etc. I do have a very nice SA, but if I am buying high end luxury jewelry I would expect exceptional packaging, the travel pouch, a piece of polishing cloth, lol that’s all. I think we all want that, IMO. That’s part of the lure. Already thinking about my next piece.


Oh, if you didn't get a travel pouch, I'd definitely remind the SA about that. I do think the travel pouch is a standard included item.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Coco.lover said:


> Looks beautiful. I'll be near a boutique in a couple of weeks and will ask about ordering the large one for me.


Yes, definitely inquire! They are not part of the permanent collection anymore but if you're wiling to pay the SO up charge, they can definitely be made.


----------



## Rockysmom

ThisVNchick said:


> Missed out on these years back but someone SO them, made the deposit but decided not to continue forward so here are my new Perlee hoops in RG! So versatile and I can see why they are a big hit on here. Definitely a nice change to my sea of Alhambra pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981968


Wow congrats! I would love a pair and am sad they don’t make them anymore.


----------



## sistersluck

monthli said:


> Apologize for the bad quality picture but I managed to get my hands on the 2014 Holiday Pendant!! It's my first VCA piece and I am over the moon in love with it!!


Enjoy it ))))


----------



## Yodabest

VCA21 said:


> My latest purchase. A year ago i purchased online this necklace and returned it, but could not get it out of my system.
> View attachment 4982400
> View attachment 4982401



Love this!! I’ve been considering it for my next purchase. I know you only just got it, but do you find it to be a versatile piece? I’m a very casual dresser  TIA!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Found this WG pre-loved.  Trying to decide if I will keep.


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Found this WG pre-loved.  Trying to decide if I will keep.


A hard yes to those! Keep! They are the perfect size.


----------



## VCA21

EpiFanatic said:


> Found this WG pre-loved.  Trying to decide if I will keep.
> I vote to keep, I have the same pair in WG, they are great for every and all day wear.


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> Found this WG pre-loved.  Trying to decide if I will keep.
> View attachment 4984576


Keep! They are so understated and would go with all Alhambra/Perlee pieces.


----------



## VCA21

PC1984 said:


> Love this!! I’ve been considering it for my next purchase. I know you only just got it, but do you find it to be a versatile piece? I’m a very casual dresser  TIA!


I love it too!  I love that it is V shaped and has different sizes and colors of clovers.  I really loved it on all the models around the forum ( look for the photos). There are also discussions about the versatility of this necklace. In my opinion, it looks as great with t-shirt and jeans as with the dressier clothes. I wear it casually ☺️ with pullovers and sweaters.


----------



## marbella8

EpiFanatic said:


> Found this WG pre-loved.  Trying to decide if I will keep.
> View attachment 4984576



Honestly, don’t keep, unless you got them for under $2000.  You are beautiful, but the earrings are underwhelming.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Can I ask how you feel about the weight of these earrings?  Does it drag for you? I don't have the post back, but the full hoop version.  I have to wear lobe support because I have very thin earlobes.


----------



## EpiFanatic

marbella8 said:


> Honestly, don’t keep, unless you got them for under $2000.  You are beautiful, but the earrings are underwhelming.


You're very kind.  I know what you mean by they're kinda underwhelming.  But they are super subtle, and it's weird cause VCA "underwhelming" pieces actually grow on me, like my sweet pave studs.  I can't imagine a more perfect pair for me, but I grew to love them more over time.  I'm trying to give these hoops a real chance.


----------



## VCA21

EpiFanatic said:


> Can I ask how you feel about the weight of these earrings?  Does it drag for you? I don't have the post back, but the full hoop version.  I have to wear lobe support because I have very thin earlobes.


I have small hoops with post back and I thought these are the same. Mine are 9 grams and my earlobes are thin. Hoops do not drag, very easy to wear, forget that I have them on.


----------



## marbella8

EpiFanatic said:


> You're very kind.  I know what you mean by they're kinda underwhelming.  But they are super subtle, and it's weird cause VCA "underwhelming" pieces actually grow on me, like my sweet pave studs.  I can't imagine a more perfect pair for me, but I grew to love them more over time.  I'm trying to give these hoops a real chance.



Oh good, if they grow on you, then keep them.  I am the same, sometimes underwhelming grows on me, because I tend to be very casual except for work and social gatherings (which are none right now, lol). I think every woman needs a pair of medium hoops in yellow gold and silver/white gold.


----------



## pleatsplease

Hi everyone! I'm new to VCA, and I can already see how addictive these creations are. I'm in my 40's and used to think VCA would be too whimsical for me, but I quickly changed my mind when I saw them in real life! After obsessively reading all the threads I could on this forum, here are my choices for my first pieces. Thank you for all the invaluable information posted here! Next up, I need to start saving for the WG pave frivole earrings (and the matching btf ring).


----------



## eletons

pleatsplease said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to VCA, and I can already see how addictive these creations are. I'm in my 40's and used to think VCA would be too whimsical for me, but I quickly changed my mind when I saw them in real life! After obsessively reading all the threads I could on this forum, here are my choices for my first pieces. Thank you for all the invaluable information posted here! Next up, I need to start saving for the WG pave frivole earrings (and the matching btf ring).
> 
> View attachment 4985358
> View attachment 4985359


Very nice choice. You will love frivole earrings more and more. I have the mini and every time i put them on, i feel happy. I have been thinking about getting the Frivole small and the YG between the finger ring.


----------



## pleatsplease

eletons said:


> Very nice choice. You will love frivole earrings more and more. I have the mini and every time i put them on, i feel happy. I have been thinking about getting the Frivole small and the YG between the finger ring.



Thank you! I seriously considered the mini, it seems like a great, everyday size, even when just grocery shopping. I can see how the Frivole line grows on you even more and more. The small earrings and matching btf ring seem like such a stunning combination!


----------



## eletons

pleatsplease said:


> Thank you! I seriously considered the mini, it seems like a great, everyday size, even when just grocery shopping. I can see how the Frivole line grows on you even more and more. The small earrings and matching btf ring seem like such a stunning combination!



I was stucked in a dilemma between mini and small because the mini already send out a lot of shine and blings even I have my hair down. I thought I would be shy to wear the small to my work place so I chose mini. But I like how the small size is a fun piece to wear when hanging out with friends. Sometimes the more mature we get, the bigger jewelry we need because we have the energy and the frame to carry the piece. I am about to step into my 40s so nowadays I think about whether I still like and be able to wear the piece in a few more decades to come. That's how I see I need the small Frivole too


----------



## pleatsplease

eletons said:


> I was stucked in a dilemma between mini and small because the mini already send out a lot of shine and blings even I have my hair down. I thought I would be shy to wear the small to my work place so I chose mini. But I like how the small size is a fun piece to wear when hanging out with friends. Sometimes the more mature we get, the bigger jewelry we need because we have the energy and the frame to carry the piece. I am about to step into my 40s so nowadays I think about whether I still like and be able to wear the piece in a few more decades to come. That's how I see I need the small Frivole too



I completely understand what you mean! It is a fine balance between choosing what suits you now vs choosing what we hope to enjoy for decades (not that we could ever have so much foresight!). I was actually advised by an older relative to get the small over the mini earrings. But also advised to get a 10 motif over the pendant. Eh, in the end, we must chose what we would wear now! We can always gift the items we age out of to our daughters/younger relatives. But all that to say, I agree that the small is a great size for hanging out with friends or going to dinner! I hope you can get your small frivole in the near future!


----------



## eletons

pleatsplease said:


> I completely understand what you mean! It is a fine balance between choosing what suits you now vs choosing what we hope to enjoy for decades (not that we could ever have so much foresight!). I was actually advised by an older relative to get the small over the mini earrings. But also advised to get a 10 motif over the pendant. Eh, in the end, we must chose what we would wear now! We can always gift the items we age out of to our daughters/younger relatives. But all that to say, I agree that the small is a great size for hanging out with friends or going to dinner! I hope you can get your small frivole in the near future!


Oh now you bring out the topic of 10 motif, I tried on the 10 motif twice and had the mixed feelings about it. Sometimes it looks too busy on me and other times it looks fine but I have my doubts. Maybe it depends on the outfits, seeing so many VCA fans here wearing the 10 motif so well. I wonder why i just can't seem to see myself wearing it that often. Maybe because I have a family pendant I need to wear as a talisman so necklace is the last item I would add to my collection according to the cost per wear theory.


----------



## Yodabest

VCA21 said:


> I love it too!  I love that it is V shaped and has different sizes and colors of clovers.  I really loved it on all the models around the forum ( look for the photos). There are also discussions about the versatility of this necklace. In my opinion, it looks as great with t-shirt and jeans as with the dressier clothes. I wear it casually ☺️ with pullovers and sweaters.



Thank you!!! I’m looking forward to checking it out at the boutique!


----------



## Podoyogurt

Just received my 5 motif blue agate Alhambra bracelet from the boutique today.  My dear SA managed to rush the alteration for me to 16cm just before my 2nd year anniversary with my partner. Here’s a comparison with my blue Celeste holiday pendant too


----------



## etoile de mer

Podoyogurt said:


> Just received my 5 motif blue agate Alhambra bracelet from the boutique today.  My dear SA managed to rush the alteration for me to 16cm just before my 2nd year anniversary with my partner. Here’s a comparison with my blue Celeste holiday pendant too



Beautiful, Podoyogurt, and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Podoyogurt

etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful, Podoyogurt, and Happy Anniversary!


Thank you dear you’re always so sweet


----------



## innerpeace85

Podoyogurt said:


> Just received my 5 motif blue agate Alhambra bracelet from the boutique today.  My dear SA managed to rush the alteration for me to 16cm just before my 2nd year anniversary with my partner. Here’s a comparison with my blue Celeste holiday pendant too


 Happy Anniversary! Enjoy the beautiful bracelet in good health!


----------



## saligator

missie1 said:


> My Lucky Butterfly came today.  Then of course needed the family shot


OH!  You have my favorite bracelet!!!


----------



## saligator

Mya42 said:


> Thanks. I am enjoying my first piece from VCA. I don’t expect freebies, could care less about chocolates, champagne, etc. I do have a very nice SA, but if I am buying high end luxury jewelry I would expect exceptional packaging, the travel pouch, a piece of polishing cloth, lol that’s all. I think we all want that, IMO. That’s part of the lure. Already thinking about my next piece.


You could just contact them and ask about it?


----------



## Podoyogurt

innerpeace85 said:


> Happy Anniversary! Enjoy the beautiful bracelet in good health!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it


----------



## cayman718

I got the 16 motif magic necklace in white gold to celebrate a new job.  I’ve been playing with different ways to wear it.  It’s so fun!  Ladies who have this - I’d love to see the different ways you wear this necklace!


----------



## lynne_ross

Not my most recent purchase..my hubby bought this in advance of our anniversary  to ensure we had it on hand. I can finally wear this beauty. Pics of my lotus ring worn my 2 favourite ways. 
Now I just need to decide on earrings...


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Not my most recent purchase..my hubby bought this in advance of our anniversary  to ensure we had it on hand. I can finally wear this beauty. Pics of my lotus ring worn my 2 favourite ways.
> Now I just need to decide on earrings...


Gorgeous!  Looks amazing on your hands.  You have great nails too!


----------



## jenayb

jyyanks said:


> Here’s my latest purchase - VCA signature bracelet!!!  It was the last one in my size in the US!  Am loving it!
> View attachment 4980305



Yeah so what is up with the shortage of inventory with the various bangle bracelets!? :shrug: So odd! Congrats either way. Love this on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Not my most recent purchase..my hubby bought this in advance of our anniversary  to ensure we had it on hand. I can finally wear this beauty. Pics of my lotus ring worn my 2 favourite ways.
> Now I just need to decide on earrings...


By the way, on your earrings, I’m a matchy match person, so I vote get the matching small Lotus.  I have the WG Frivole pave BTF ring and will get the matching small Frivole WG pave earrings in a couple of months (need to fly to a VCA). 

I think the matching Lotus earrings would be beautiful on you.  What a nice set!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, on your earrings, I’m a matchy match person, so I vote get the matching small Lotus.  I have the WG Frivole pave BTF ring and will get the matching small Frivole WG pave earrings in a couple of months (need to fly to a VCA).
> 
> I think the matching Lotus earrings would be beautiful on you.  What a nice set!


Thanks! On the lotus earrings, I do not love them on their own. So I would just be buying to have a set. I am not a set person. So I want to see if I can find complimentary earrings first.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Got these recently as everyday earrings. I know the pure line isn’t as popular as vintage but I love it


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Not my most recent purchase..my hubby bought this in advance of our anniversary  to ensure we had it on hand. I can finally wear this beauty. Pics of my lotus ring worn my 2 favourite ways.
> Now I just need to decide on earrings...


Congratulations, my dear!! On both the anniversary and this amazing piece. I’m so happy for you and couldn’t wait to see what you had picked.


----------



## jyyanks

lynne_ross said:


> Not my most recent purchase..my hubby bought this in advance of our anniversary  to ensure we had it on hand. I can finally wear this beauty. Pics of my lotus ring worn my 2 favourite ways.
> Now I just need to decide on earrings...



WOW... just WOW. This is Simply stunning!  
Congrats on the beautiful ring and the anniversary!


----------



## innerpeace85

lynne_ross said:


> Not my most recent purchase..my hubby bought this in advance of our anniversary  to ensure we had it on hand. I can finally wear this beauty. Pics of my lotus ring worn my 2 favourite ways.
> Now I just need to decide on earrings...


Congrats! Happy anniversary to you and your husband!


----------



## jenayb

Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.   

Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.


----------



## DR2014

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584



OOOOH FABULOUS!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.


Congratulations!!!! A stunning set!!!!! I love it with the alhambras too!!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584


Congrats! So beautiful


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584


Absolutely stunning! The perlee clover bracelet continues to be my HG piece of jewelry


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! On the lotus earrings, I do not love them on their own. So I would just be buying to have a set. I am not a set person. So I want to see if I can find complimentary earrings first.



The ring is gorgeous on your hand!!!  If you don't love the Lotus earrings, do you have diamond studs? I almost think that is the next best alternative to the matching ones since the Lotus is such a distinctive design.


----------



## DS2006

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584



Those are out of this world gorgeous!!!  I LOVE them!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> The ring is gorgeous on your hand!!!  If you don't love the Lotus earrings, do you have diamond studs? I almost think that is the next best alternative to the matching ones since the Lotus is such a distinctive design.


Thanks. Yes I have studs but they just seem so boring with the ring. Would like a complimentary pair if I can find. The lotus ring is far from the ears and I always wear a lot of bracelets daily. Larger earrings would balance the look more.


----------



## jyyanks

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584


Amazing!  Two things on my wish list and my dream stack (in WG)!!!!!   Congratulations!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584


Stunning! I really wanted to get pearls of gold to stack with clover but have given up on it as VCA don’t do size small.  If I knew VCA don’t do small size pearls of gold before getting clover, I would have gone for medium.. too late now.  Love your stacks!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Not my most recent purchase..my hubby bought this in advance of our anniversary  to ensure we had it on hand. I can finally wear this beauty. Pics of my lotus ring worn my 2 favourite ways.
> Now I just need to decide on earrings...


Hi! I keep coming back to your mod shots, and this ring looks stunning on you.  I chose the Frivole BTF over Lotus because I thought the Lotus made my fingers look stumpy.  I need to try this ring on again and put it back on my maybe list, over the Magic BTF which is currently at the top of my list.  

Oh, you could wear the small Frivole Pave earrings.  Not exactly a perfect match but close.  

Truly, this ring looks so gorgeous on you... you have lovely hands and nice long fingers!  Just Beautiful!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! I keep coming back to your mod shots, and this ring looks stunning on you.  I chose the Frivole BTF over Lotus because I thought the Lotus made my fingers look stumpy.  I need to try this ring on again and put it back on my maybe list, over the Magic BTF which is currently at the top of my list.
> 
> Oh, you could wear the small Frivole Pave earrings.  Not exactly a perfect match but close.
> 
> Truly, this ring looks so gorgeous on you... you have lovely hands and nice long fingers!  Just Beautiful!


Thanks so much! 
If you love the design I would say go for it. The lotus is gorgeous to stare at. My DH thought the lotus was too much for everyday wear but after seeing me now wear the ring a few days in a row with a range of outfits and occasions he agrees I made the right choice. I have been wearing on my pointer for a more fun look and then open for a more dressed up look. 
I am having a hard time picking earrings. I love the look of the matching lotus earrings but I don’t love the earrings on their own and would just be buying to have with ring. I own the pave frivoles in yg already. And I actually am not a fan of the wg ones with the lotus. The round feminine shape of the frivoles doesn’t go to me with the pointy more edgy look of look. I love the magic wg pave earrings with lotus but the earrings are too big for my small lobes and look silly on me. I am looking at non vca pieces now. Considering the Pasquale Bruni garden earrings. Feel they have same pointy flower look and they are earrings I could wear a lot for work. Otherwise, considering having a pair of cluster earrings made. Would be a beautiful pairing.


----------



## eletons

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks so much!
> If you love the design I would say go for it. The lotus is gorgeous to stare at. My DH thought the lotus was too much for everyday wear but after seeing me now wear the ring a few days in a row with a range of outfits and occasions he agrees I made the right choice. I have been wearing on my pointer for a more fun look and then open for a more dressed up look.
> I am having a hard time picking earrings. I love the look of the matching lotus earrings but I don’t love the earrings on their own and would just be buying to have with ring. I own the pave frivoles in yg already. And I actually am not a fan of the wg ones with the lotus. The round feminine shape of the frivoles doesn’t go to me with the pointy more edgy look of look. I love the magic wg pave earrings with lotus but the earrings are too big for my small lobes and look silly on me. I am looking at non vca pieces now. Considering the Pasquale Bruni garden earrings. Feel they have same pointy flower look and they are earrings I could wear a lot for work. Otherwise, considering having a pair of cluster earrings made. Would be a beautiful pairing.



Happy anniversary ! For the earrings, will you consider Socrate 3 flowers? They are substantial enough but will not compete so much with the Lotus ring. I like the Lotus earrings after looking at photos of other VCA fans here who own both lotus ring and earrings, they seem like a good pairing. 

After trying on both the Frivole and the Lotus earrings, I prefer the Lotus earrings. I have them on my wish list. It just feels right. Maybe cos I don't have the Lotus ring so it is easier for me. 
One needs to choose what feels right for oneself.


----------



## lynne_ross

eletons said:


> Happy anniversary ! For the earrings, will you consider Socrate 3 flowers? They are substantial enough but will not compete so much with the Lotus ring. I like the Lotus earrings after looking at photos of other VCA fans here who own both lotus ring and earrings, they seem like a good pairing.
> 
> After trying on both the Frivole and the Lotus earrings, I prefer the Lotus earrings. I have them on my wish list. It just feels right. Maybe cos I don't have the Lotus ring so it is easier for me.
> One needs to choose what feels right for oneself.


Thanks! 
I have tried the Socrast and they are beautiful, but not me.  I am not a fan of small cluster flowers. If I were to get a vca pair of earrings in wg it would be the lotus. They are my favourite wg pair and would go with my ring. I am looking at non vca for now though. If I don’t find the right pair then will consider lotus.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks so much!
> If you love the design I would say go for it. The lotus is gorgeous to stare at. My DH thought the lotus was too much for everyday wear but after seeing me now wear the ring a few days in a row with a range of outfits and occasions he agrees I made the right choice. I have been wearing on my pointer for a more fun look and then open for a more dressed up look.
> I am having a hard time picking earrings. I love the look of the matching lotus earrings but I don’t love the earrings on their own and would just be buying to have with ring. I own the pave frivoles in yg already. And I actually am not a fan of the wg ones with the lotus. The round feminine shape of the frivoles doesn’t go to me with the pointy more edgy look of look. I love the magic wg pave earrings with lotus but the earrings are too big for my small lobes and look silly on me. I am looking at non vca pieces now. Considering the Pasquale Bruni garden earrings. Feel they have same pointy flower look and they are earrings I could wear a lot for work. Otherwise, considering having a pair of cluster earrings made. Would be a beautiful pairing.


I feel the same way about the rounded petals vs. the pointy petals!  It will work if you force it, but it really is not a match.  I’m such a matchy matchy person, I couldn’t do it.  I can’t even do an Alhambra bracelet with my Frivole BTF as I don’t think the quatrefoil matches the heart-shaped petals.  Just because it’s VCA does not mean pieces match.  

Yes... after seeing your mod shots, I sure need to try that Lotus ring again!  I am small, 5’ 2”, 108lbs, so you would think I would be a size 48 or so ring size.  Nope... small hands, but think chunky fingers (size 52 right hand ring finger).  The Lotus looked like the flower went nearly up to my knuckles.  I love bold rings, but it was like “where are the rest of your fingers?!” Maybe I had a bloated fat finger day... I will blame it on too much salt for dinner!  But now you have me going, and I want to try it again.  I plan to wear the ring casual, with skinny jeans, and open, on my ring hand ring finger.  

As a design, I love the 3D petals of the Frivole BTF more.  But I am in love with that bold between the finger look that Frivole does not give you.  Frivole BTF ring is more like a giant flower ring because the flowers are so close together, which I also love.  The Magic BTF ring does give that BTF look, but that ring to me is on the edge of a logo-ring vs. a true artistic design if that makes sense.  Hmm... I am thinking now skip the Magic BTF and make the Lotus work (I’ll eat a light no-salt salad the day prior so I don’t bloat up!  Ha!) 

I am at loss too for earrings, and I like sets.  And like you, the Lotus earrings don’t quite speak to me.  They are kind of ordinary, like any “cluster flower diamond earring”.  I would love to hear what you decide as earrings!  You can also check out the Kwiat star earrings.  I used to love the Kwiat star. Not really a flower, but the diamonds are marquise cut so you get the pointed edge.  

Now I really can’t wait to fly out to VCA!  April can’t come soon enough.  For sure, I will get the Frivole Pave WG earrings to match my BTF ring, so at least I will be happy I will come home with something! Maybe another BTF ring! 

Your Lotus ring is beautiful, but it’s not just the ring. It’s your lovely hand and long slender fingers that make such a gorgeous look!  You wear it really well!


----------



## BigAkoya

@lynne_ross 
Here is the Kwiat star I am talking about. I had these, but when I bought them, they also make a version that is just a stud, no French hoop. Just FYI in case you might like the Kwiat star. 









						Kwiat Star Large Drop Earrings with Diamonds in Platinum And 18K White Gold | Kwiat
					

Kwiat Star Large Drop Earrings with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #E-16356-0-DIA-PT8W. Free Shipping, Free Returns. Concierge assistance available. Since 1907, Kwiat has crafted beautiful jewelry and exquisite diamonds for your special moments.




					kwiat.com


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> I feel the same way about the rounded petals vs. the pointy petals!  It will work if you force it, but it really is not a match.  I’m such a matchy matchy person, I couldn’t do it.  I can’t even do an Alhambra bracelet with my Frivole BTF as I don’t think the quatrefoil matches the heart-shaped petals.  Just because it’s VCA does not mean pieces match.
> 
> Yes... after seeing your mod shots, I sure need to try that Lotus ring again!  I am small, 5’ 2”, 108lbs, so you would think I would be a size 48 or so ring size.  Nope... small hands, but think chunky fingers (size 52 right hand ring finger).  The Lotus looked like the flower went nearly up to my knuckles.  I love bold rings, but it was like “where are the rest of your fingers?!” Maybe I had a bloated fat finger day... I will blame it on too much salt for dinner!  But now you have me going, and I want to try it again.  I plan to wear the ring casual, with skinny jeans, and open, on my ring hand ring finger.
> 
> As a design, I love the 3D petals of the Frivole BTF more.  But I am in love with that bold between the finger look that Frivole does not give you.  Frivole BTF ring is more like a giant flower ring because the flowers are so close together, which I also love.  The Magic BTF ring does give that BTF look, but that ring to me is on the edge of a logo-ring vs. a true artistic design if that makes sense.  Hmm... I am thinking now skip the Magic BTF and make the Lotus work (I’ll eat a light no-salt salad the day prior so I don’t bloat up!  Ha!)
> 
> I am at loss too for earrings, and I like sets.  And like you, the Lotus earrings don’t quite speak to me.  They are kind of ordinary, like any “cluster flower diamond earring”.  I would love to hear what you decide as earrings!  You can also check out the Kwiat star earrings.  I used to love the Kwiat star. Not really a flower, but the diamonds are marquise cut so you get the pointed edge.
> 
> Now I really can’t wait to fly out to VCA!  April can’t come soon enough.  For sure, I will get the Frivole Pave WG earrings to match my BTF ring, so at least I will be happy I will come home with something! Maybe another BTF ring!
> 
> Your Lotus ring is beautiful, but it’s not just the ring. It’s your lovely hand and long slender fingers that make such a gorgeous look!  You wear it really well!



How nice that people don't like the same things, it will be very boring if everyone likes the same things or same people. 

I stick to the Lotus earrings. Yes, it might look originary to some. So it derserves to be in the jewelry box of those who appreciate it.


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> How nice that people don't like the same things, it will be very boring if everyone likes the same things or same people.
> 
> I stick to the Lotus earrings. Yes, it might look originary to some. So it derserves to be in the jewelry box of those who appreciate it.


Yes, if you love them, get them! Post photos!


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, if you love them, get them! Post photos!





BigAkoya said:


> Yes, if you love them, get them! Post photos!



Sorry, not yo


BigAkoya said:


> Yes, if you love them, get them! Post photos!



Why look at photos of something you don't like? That's strange. 

Plus, I am not good at following orders or commands.  

Anyway, have a good day or good night.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> @lynne_ross
> Here is the Kwiat star I am talking about. I had these, but when I bought them, they also make a version that is just a stud, no French hoop. Just FYI in case you might like the Kwiat star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwiat Star Large Drop Earrings with Diamonds in Platinum And 18K White Gold | Kwiat
> 
> 
> Kwiat Star Large Drop Earrings with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #E-16356-0-DIA-PT8W. Free Shipping, Free Returns. Concierge assistance available. Since 1907, Kwiat has crafted beautiful jewelry and exquisite diamonds for your special moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwiat.com


Thanks for suggestion. These are beautiful and the point look.  I think I want a bit bigger than these, closer to lotus/frivoles earrings.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I feel the same way about the rounded petals vs. the pointy petals!  It will work if you force it, but it really is not a match.  I’m such a matchy matchy person, I couldn’t do it.  I can’t even do an Alhambra bracelet with my Frivole BTF as I don’t think the quatrefoil matches the heart-shaped petals.  Just because it’s VCA does not mean pieces match.
> 
> Yes... after seeing your mod shots, I sure need to try that Lotus ring again!  I am small, 5’ 2”, 108lbs, so you would think I would be a size 48 or so ring size.  Nope... small hands, but think chunky fingers (size 52 right hand ring finger).  The Lotus looked like the flower went nearly up to my knuckles.  I love bold rings, but it was like “where are the rest of your fingers?!” Maybe I had a bloated fat finger day... I will blame it on too much salt for dinner!  But now you have me going, and I want to try it again.  I plan to wear the ring casual, with skinny jeans, and open, on my ring hand ring finger.
> 
> As a design, I love the 3D petals of the Frivole BTF more.  But I am in love with that bold between the finger look that Frivole does not give you.  Frivole BTF ring is more like a giant flower ring because the flowers are so close together, which I also love.  The Magic BTF ring does give that BTF look, but that ring to me is on the edge of a logo-ring vs. a true artistic design if that makes sense.  Hmm... I am thinking now skip the Magic BTF and make the Lotus work (I’ll eat a light no-salt salad the day prior so I don’t bloat up!  Ha!)
> 
> I am at loss too for earrings, and I like sets.  And like you, the Lotus earrings don’t quite speak to me.  They are kind of ordinary, like any “cluster flower diamond earring”.  I would love to hear what you decide as earrings!  You can also check out the Kwiat star earrings.  I used to love the Kwiat star. Not really a flower, but the diamonds are marquise cut so you get the pointed edge.
> 
> Now I really can’t wait to fly out to VCA!  April can’t come soon enough.  For sure, I will get the Frivole Pave WG earrings to match my BTF ring, so at least I will be happy I will come home with something! Maybe another BTF ring!
> 
> Your Lotus ring is beautiful, but it’s not just the ring. It’s your lovely hand and long slender fingers that make such a gorgeous look!  You wear it really well!


You are too kind. 
I would suggest taking an honest friend and try the lotus ring again. I bet it is all in your head of how the ring looks to you. Most of the time your fingers are bent too, so others just see flashes of diamonds and a neat ring design. Hope it can work since you sound like you really love it like I do.


----------



## ilovekitty

Had a hard time choosing between the vintage and sweet Alhambra mop. I think the sweet are perfect for everyday use!This was vday present ❤️


----------



## safari88

My recent purchases of perlee rings. They look better with greenery background, lol. Apologize for the large images


----------



## fice16

After 5 months of waiting, finally received the new Hellebore lapis ring  
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> OOOOH FABULOUS!!!! Congratulations!!!



 So happy to be your twin!! 



glamourbag said:


> Congratulations!!!! A stunning set!!!!! I love it with the alhambras too!!!!



Thanks, girl! Thank you also for your advice on my other thread - that really pushed me to purchase the Clover in medium and I am so glad that I did because the two stack beautifully together.  



eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely stunning! The perlee clover bracelet continues to be my HG piece of jewelry



Mine, too, babe! I admire it so much more than any of my pave Cartier pieces, I will admit. Even he comments on it constantly and loves to see it on my wrist.  



J_love_Chanel said:


> Stunning! I really wanted to get pearls of gold to stack with clover but have given up on it as VCA don’t do size small.  If I knew VCA don’t do small size pearls of gold before getting clover, I would have gone for medium.. too late now.  Love your stacks!



Thank you!  

VCA will do small, but it's a special order for whatever reason.   I do find that the medium fits larger than what I am used to via Cartier, but I do also find that the loose fit feels more casual which I like!


----------



## jenayb

candeyige said:


> My recent purchases of perlee rings. They look better with greenery background, lol. Apologize for the large images
> 
> View attachment 4992742
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992746



Both pieces are gorgeous on you. Very delicate. 



fice16 said:


> After 5 months of waiting, finally received the new Hellebore lapis ring
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4992805



A stunner!! Mod pics ASAP!!!


----------



## fice16

A stunner!! Mod pics ASAP!!! 
[/QUOTE]

Hello, here you go~ 
I did some pairings.  I think I would like to pair this Hellebore lapis ring with flowery outfits or accessories.


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks so much!
> If you love the design I would say go for it. The lotus is gorgeous to stare at. My DH thought the lotus was too much for everyday wear but after seeing me now wear the ring a few days in a row with a range of outfits and occasions he agrees I made the right choice. I have been wearing on my pointer for a more fun look and then open for a more dressed up look.
> I am having a hard time picking earrings. I love the look of the matching lotus earrings but I don’t love the earrings on their own and would just be buying to have with ring. I own the pave frivoles in yg already. And I actually am not a fan of the wg ones with the lotus. The round feminine shape of the frivoles doesn’t go to me with the pointy more edgy look of look. I love the magic wg pave earrings with lotus but the earrings are too big for my small lobes and look silly on me. I am looking at non vca pieces now. Considering the Pasquale Bruni garden earrings. Feel they have same pointy flower look and they are earrings I could wear a lot for work. Otherwise, considering having a pair of cluster earrings made. Would be a beautiful pairing.



I actually have been thinking of cluster earrings, too. But when I was thinking about your Lotus ring, these came to mind. You might have to have a larger version custom made since these are rather small, but I totally agree with you on the pointy ends with the Lotus ring!






						Earrings for Women | Tiffany & Co.
					

Explore classic and modern Tiffany earrings for every occasion, including diamond studs, hoop earrings and colored gemstone earrings in silver and 18k gold.




					www.tiffany.com


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Not my most recent purchase..my hubby bought this in advance of our anniversary  to ensure we had it on hand. I can finally wear this beauty. Pics of my lotus ring worn my 2 favourite ways.
> Now I just need to decide on earrings...



Hi @lynne_ross! Yay- so happy you have the ring! It looks stunning on you! And Happy Anniversary!  I just love that you time big purchases with milestones- very smart. I am not so organized (or patient!)

Re: earrings- you know my preference for being matchy  But I think any wg  diamond pair would look great- personally I think solitaires look perfect. What about Tiffany Victoria?


----------



## J_love_Chanel

[/QUOTE

so I have heard few people in this forum talking about doing SO for small size but my SA said they don’t do such a thing for pearls of gold bangle? I am in Hong Kong so hope any of you from HK can chime in if this is the case or is it just my SA being unhelpful?  She is normally very helpful and accommodating so maybe they don’t provide SO for this particular bangle in HK??


----------



## jenayb

fice16 said:


> Hello, here you go~
> I did some pairings.  I think I would like to pair this Hellebore lapis ring with flowery outfits or accessories.



It is truly stunning and looks wonderful on you!! Congrats.


----------



## fice16

jenaywins said:


> It is truly stunning and looks wonderful on you!! Congrats.



Thank you.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> I actually have been thinking of cluster earrings, too. But when I was thinking about your Lotus ring, these came to mind. You might have to have a larger version custom made since these are rather small, but I totally agree with you on the pointy ends with the Lotus ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earrings for Women | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> Explore classic and modern Tiffany earrings for every occasion, including diamond studs, hoop earrings and colored gemstone earrings in silver and 18k gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com


Thanks! 
I would like bigger impact earrings than the Tiffany cluster/Victoria lines. More like the HW ones. I am not willing to pay a lot for diamonds these days given how prevalent other material are used and I am not in HW league!So large clusters might not be option but will look first.


----------



## lynne_ross

Toronto24 said:


> Hi @lynne_ross! Yay- so happy you have the ring! It looks stunning on you! And Happy Anniversary!  I just love that you time big purchases with milestones- very smart. I am not so organized (or patient!)
> 
> Re: earrings- you know my preference for being matchy  But I think any wg  diamond pair would look great- personally I think solitaires look perfect. What about Tiffany Victoria?


Thanks Toronto24! When I think of lotus earrings and ring your fabulous collection comes to mind. Do you wear your ring and earrings together a lot? Maybe not with covid...
The Tiffany Victoria are right look but not as impactful, unless I get some large cluster pair which I am not willing to spend on. At that price point I would get lotus.


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks Toronto24! When I think of lotus earrings and ring your fabulous collection comes to mind. Do you wear your ring and earrings together a lot? Maybe not with covid...
> The Tiffany Victoria are right look but not as impactful, unless I get some large cluster pair which I am not willing to spend on. At that price point I would get lotus.


Very true! But you should get a pair of earrings that you love aside from a pair to just look good with the ring.

I have not worn any of my jewelry aside from pendant necklaces lately- I find earrings annoying with surgical caps and don’t wear my rings bc of the frequent hand washing and hand sanitizing. But your post surely did make me take out my lotus ring to admire!


----------



## marbella8

Love them on you, wooohoooo, they look amazing!!!!!!!! Congrats 



jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584


----------



## TankerToad

fice16 said:


> After 5 months of waiting, finally received the new Hellebore lapis ring
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4992805


Been waiting to see this in person
Wow! Thank you for letting us see it on your hand. It’s just exquisite.
If it were me- I’d wear it with everything !!!


----------



## jenayb

J_love_Chanel said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> so I have heard few people in this forum talking about doing SO for small size but my SA said they don’t do such a thing for pearls of gold bangle? I am in Hong Kong so hope any of you from HK can chime in if this is the case or is it just my SA being unhelpful?  She is normally very helpful and accommodating so maybe they don’t provide SO for this particular bangle in HK??



I cannot speak to a HK experience, but you can absolutely SO this size in the states. I would honestly ask around because I see no reason for the SO being available in one location and not another.


----------



## XCCX

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584


The stack in your last photo


----------



## Miasylvie

i just inherited these . they are rose gold and I need to insure them but I think they aren't made anymore. any ideas?


----------



## fice16

TankerToad said:


> Been waiting to see this in person
> Wow! Thank you for letting us see it on your hand. It’s just exquisite.
> If it were me- I’d wear it with everything !!!




Thank you.  I agree that this Hellebore lapis ring will go well with everything.  
I love that this ring seems to blend in very well with flowery outfits or prints.


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> @lynne_ross
> Here is the Kwiat star I am talking about. I had these, but when I bought them, they also make a version that is just a stud, no French hoop. Just FYI in case you might like the Kwiat star.



I have the necklace and it’s one of my regular items to throw on. Kwiat chooses such sparkly stones.


----------



## Venessa84

Picked up these mini frivoles last month for my birthday...they’re the perfect size for every day to me without having to worry about taking them off at night


----------



## umamanikam

My first perlee purchase


----------



## eletons

Venessa84 said:


> Picked up these mini frivoles last month for my birthday...they’re the perfect size for every day to me without having to worry about taking them off at night
> 
> View attachment 5006873


It's definitely a daily piece but I never wear mine to bed. It scratches quite easy even when answering the phone, one needs to be careful not let the phone hits too hard on the earrings. 
I like it so much that I am considering a pair in small size in YG.


----------



## floridamama

I didn’t even thinking about scratching from picking up phone! Good point for me to be aware of with my pieces


----------



## LexLV

MOP lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant and carnelian sweet Alhambra heart bracelet. Both not in stock at 5th Ave and had to be on a waitlist for until they arrived interestingly


----------



## BrenNicoleM

Just received my MOP Sweet Alhambra Butterfly Pendant


----------



## missie1

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584


Beautiful


----------



## jp824

I only have a few VCA pieces as I have mostly collected H bags.  This year I am trying to do less bags and more jewelry.  Here are the pieces that I picked up this weekend..the magic guilloche and bracelet.  I wanted the 10 motif guilloche as well but they did not have them.  Hopefully they will get that in soon.


----------



## jenayb

jp824 said:


> I only have a few VCA pieces as I have mostly collected H bags.  This year I am trying to do less bags and more jewelry.  Here are the pieces that I picked up this weekend..the magic guilloche and bracelet.  I wanted the 10 motif guilloche as well but they did not have them.  Hopefully they will get that in soon.
> 
> View attachment 5015940



Lovely choices!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jp824 said:


> I only have a few VCA pieces as I have mostly collected H bags.  This year I am trying to do less bags and more jewelry.  Here are the pieces that I picked up this weekend..the magic guilloche and bracelet.  I wanted the 10 motif guilloche as well but they did not have them.  Hopefully they will get that in soon.
> 
> View attachment 5015940


Fabulous choices. Guilloche is one of those things where pics just never do it justice...it's such a "WOW" in person! Congratulations and I hope you get the necklace soon!


----------



## 911snowball

Wearing this today, I've had it for awhile but I thought I would add to the Guilloche discussion.  Wear it all the time, sometimes doubled like today with a plain t from the Gap!  Don't care , the Guilloche design goes with everything!


----------



## glamourbag

911snowball said:


> Wearing this today, I've had it for awhile but I thought I would add to the Guilloche discussion.  Wear it all the time, sometimes doubled like today with a plain t from the Gap!  Don't care , the Guilloche design goes with everything!


Beautiful on you! And I totally agree. Easy to wear!


----------



## jp824

Notorious Pink said:


> Fabulous choices. Guilloche is one of those things where pics just never do it justice...it's such a "WOW" in person! Congratulations and I hope you get the necklace soon!


Thank you!  It is truly stunning in person.


----------



## 880

911snowball said:


> Wearing this today, I've had it for awhile but I thought I would add to the Guilloche discussion.  Wear it all the time, sometimes doubled like today with a plain t from the Gap!  Don't care , the Guilloche design goes with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016322


This is so amazing and I love it styled with your plain t! You look gorgeous!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I only have a few VCA pieces as I have mostly collected H bags.  This year I am trying to do less bags and more jewelry.  Here are the pieces that I picked up this weekend..the magic guilloche and bracelet.  I wanted the 10 motif guilloche as well but they did not have them.  Hopefully they will get that in soon.
> 
> View attachment 5015940


These are beautiful together! I am so happy for you! Wear them in great health and happiness!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> These are beautiful together! I am so happy for you! Wear them in great health and happiness!


@880 Thank you for all your advice!  I ended up going to Hudson Yards and you are right, very similar laid back vibe to H Wall St!


----------



## Venessa84

eletons said:


> It's definitely a daily piece but I never wear mine to bed. It scratches quite easy even when answering the phone, one needs to be careful not let the phone hits too hard on the earrings.
> I like it so much that I am considering a pair in small size in YG.



I very rarely have a phone to my ears. I’m either hands free or using headphones. I’ve been wearing them daily for about a month and not a single scratch on them.


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> Wearing this today, I've had it for awhile but I thought I would add to the Guilloche discussion.  Wear it all the time, sometimes doubled like today with a plain t from the Gap!  Don't care , the Guilloche design goes with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016322


Fabulous ! I wear my 20s just like this! Nothing like VCA to elevate a look.


----------



## DR2014

jp824 said:


> @880 Thank you for all your advice!  I ended up going to Hudson Yards and you are right, very similar laid back vibe to H Wall St!


Those locations are my favorite too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

911snowball said:


> Wearing this today, I've had it for awhile but I thought I would add to the Guilloche discussion.  Wear it all the time, sometimes doubled like today with a plain t from the Gap!  Don't care , the Guilloche design goes with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016322


This looks so gorgeous on you! And I love that you paired it with a simple T!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Lucky Alhambra Bracelet. I was afraid they might phase it out since there’s a new style coming out next week.


----------



## Ylesiya

Vintage Alhambra white gold with diamonds ring joined my collection last week


----------



## Vermeer

Ready for summer! I adore this shade of blue.


----------



## MsRuckus

Ethengdurst said:


> Lucky Alhambra Bracelet. I was afraid they might phase it out since there’s a new style coming out next week.
> View attachment 5019623
> View attachment 5019624
> 
> View attachment 5019626
> View attachment 5019628


I got one last week too for the same reason. I had one years ago and it was my favorite and was stolen.  I am so glad to have it back. Your stack is fab!


----------



## missie1

Ethengdurst said:


> Lucky Alhambra Bracelet. I was afraid they might phase it out since there’s a new style coming out next week.
> View attachment 5019623
> View attachment 5019624
> 
> View attachment 5019626
> View attachment 5019628


Love the lucky stacked with tiger eye.  I was wondering how those two looked paired together


----------



## Ethengdurst

MsRuckus said:


> I got one last week too for the same reason. I had one years ago and it was my favorite and was stolen.  I am so glad to have it back. Your stack is fab!


Sorry you lost your old one but glad to know you got another one.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Thank you @missie1


----------



## EpiFanatic

Small WG frivole


----------



## VCA21

Congratulations on new Frivole earrings!  Beautiful flowers for spring season!

P.s i have just got the same resizer on my ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

VCA21 said:


> Congratulations on new Frivole earrings!  Beautiful flowers for spring season!
> 
> P.s i have just got the same resizer on my ring


Thank you so much. Lol!  Yes, those plastic coils are so easy and comfortable. Less commitment required than sizing beads. My finger size fluctuates a lot.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just adding mod shots.


----------



## pfaeria

Adding my first VCA, vintage RG GMOP pendant!


----------



## Bee-licious

Sexypiggy said:


> Got these recently as everyday earrings. I know the pure line isn’t as popular as vintage but I love it



These look perfect! Can you share what made you pick pure over the vintage?


----------



## jp824

Picked up 2 more staple pieces to add to my small collection


----------



## EpiFanatic

jp824 said:


> Picked up 2 more staple pieces to add to my small collection
> 
> View attachment 5034329


Congratulations!  These would look great together!


----------



## jp824

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!  These would look great together!


Thank you


----------



## oceanblueapril




----------



## innerpeace85

TE 10 motif and holiday pendant are beautiful! Enjoy your new purchases. Congrats!


----------



## qsn

oceanblueapril said:


> View attachment 5034616
> View attachment 5034617
> View attachment 5034618
> View attachment 5034619


Love the tiger eye necklace!


----------



## oceanblueapril

innerpeace85 said:


> TE 10 motif and holiday pendant are beautiful! Enjoy your new purchases. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

oceanblueapril said:


> View attachment 5034616
> View attachment 5034617
> View attachment 5034618
> View attachment 5034619


Such a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Sexypiggy

Bee-licious said:


> These look perfect! Can you share what made you pick pure over the vintage?


Pure are comfortable enough to sleep in and perfect for everyday


----------



## karen1552

My first VCA purchase.. certainly not my last


----------



## couturequeen

Hard to capture its beauty, but it’s finally mine!


----------



## Miasylvie

My newest. the clasp is on the piece so it doesn't get entangled  with my hair.


----------



## Janita

Absolutely love holiday 2020 
But still contemplating if I should keep or exchange my carnelian 5 motif with Gullioche. Carnelian is beautiful but it is just not something I can wear daily. Should I go with something more safe for daily wear?


----------



## Mali_

Janita said:


> Absolutely love holiday 2020
> But still contemplating if I should keep or exchange my carnelian 5 motif with Gullioche. Carnelian is beautiful but it is just not something I can wear daily. Should I go with something more safe for daily wear?


If it doesn’t please you or you don’t get your cost per wear, it’s likely better that you turn to something else. I love everything here...and that’s my problem.


----------



## BigAkoya

Janita said:


> Absolutely love holiday 2020
> But still contemplating if I should keep or exchange my carnelian 5 motif with Gullioche. Carnelian is beautiful but it is just not something I can wear daily. Should I go with something more safe for daily wear?


Hi!  I prefer stones over just metal (e.g. guilloche).  I think stones pack a bigger punch.
Safe is not always the answer when buying things (e.g. it's like buying a black bag... safe, but boring).

Jewelry is fashion and style.  To me the carnelian makes a beautiful statement.
I know you're worried about wear and tear, but any jewelry (or bag) is at risk for wear and tear.  I say if you love the carnelian, wear it and enjoy it.  If you get a nick, it's ok.  It's no different if you were to get a nick with the guilloche piece.  All these pieces will wear over time, so I would pick what your heart loves and wear it.

The carnelian is gorgeous, it's different and the color pops.  Guilloche is like a gold chain (e.g. the black color of handbags)... nice, but safe & predictable.  

I vote to keep the carnelian!  It's striking!  Hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## Mali_

New: 10M YG; 6M MOP, GMOP, Onyx necklaces. (This may be a better photo- taken from my iPhone after unpacking boxes).


----------



## Janita

Thank you so much Mali and


Mali_ said:


> If it doesn’t please you or you don’t get your cost per wear, it’s likely better that you turn to something else. I love everything here...and that’s my problem.


Lol me, too. I love them all! Cost per wear is definitely an important consideration


----------



## Janita

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I prefer stones over just metal (e.g. guilloche).  I think stones pack a bigger punch.
> Safe is not always the answer when buying things (e.g. it's like buying a black bag... safe, but boring).
> 
> Jewelry is fashion and style.  To me the carnelian makes a beautiful statement.
> I know you're worried about wear and tear, but any jewelry (or bag) is at risk for wear and tear.  I say if you love the carnelian, wear it and enjoy it.  If you get a nick, it's ok.  It's no different if you were to get a nick with the guilloche piece.  All these pieces will wear over time, so I would pick what your heart loves and wear it.
> 
> The carnelian is gorgeous, it's different and the color pops.  Guilloche is like a gold chain (e.g. the black color of handbags)... nice, but safe & predictable.
> 
> I vote to keep the carnelian!  It's striking!  Hope this helps in your decision.


Thank u so much for your wonderful thoughtful advice!! I only buy black bags  so definitely safe & boring has been my thing. Carnelian is a bit of an adventure for sure - I guess I'll either fall in love more or shy away as time goes on. As far as beauty goes, this def stole my heart at first sight.


----------



## chirimilla

My surprise birthday gift - Folie des Pres ring


----------



## BigAkoya

chirimilla said:


> My surprise birthday gift - Folie des Pres ring
> 
> View attachment 5043280
> 
> View attachment 5043281
> 
> View attachment 5043282
> 
> View attachment 5043283
> 
> View attachment 5043285
> 
> View attachment 5043286


This is stunning!  So gorgeous on you.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## chirimilla

BigAkoya said:


> This is stunning!  So gorgeous on you.  Happy Birthday!



Thank you    I'm very fortunate to add it to my collection


----------



## Notorious Pink

chirimilla said:


> My surprise birthday gift - Folie des Pres ring
> 
> View attachment 5043280
> 
> View attachment 5043281
> 
> View attachment 5043282
> 
> View attachment 5043283
> 
> View attachment 5043285
> 
> View attachment 5043286


FAAAABULOUS! Congratulations!!!


----------



## chirimilla

Notorious Pink said:


> FAAAABULOUS! Congratulations!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## debykf

jp824 said:


> Picked up 2 more staple pieces to add to my small collection
> 
> View attachment 5034329


Congratulations! This is exactly what I would like to add next!


----------



## Lvdxb

My first VCA ✨


----------



## DS2006

Janita said:


> Thank u so much for your wonderful thoughtful advice!! I only buy black bags  so definitely safe & boring has been my thing. Carnelian is a bit of an adventure for sure - I guess I'll either fall in love more or shy away as time goes on. As far as beauty goes, this def stole my heart at first sight.



As a black bag person, I totally get your thinking! The key to remember is, almost no one who loves VCA will stop at one bracelet! No, I do not think carnelian goes with everything. But it is a wonderful beginning to a collection! Add a neutral like onyx or guilloche next and then you have options depending on what you are wearing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chirimilla said:


> My surprise birthday gift - Folie des Pres ring
> 
> View attachment 5043280
> 
> View attachment 5043281
> 
> View attachment 5043282
> 
> View attachment 5043283
> 
> View attachment 5043285
> 
> View attachment 5043286


Happy birthday! What a gorgeous surprise!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> New: 10M YG; 6M MOP, GMOP, Onyx necklaces. (This may be a better photo- taken from my iPhone after unpacking boxes).


I am speechless! Many many congrats on these beauties!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lvdxb said:


> My first VCA ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046621


Gorgeous first piece! And many more to come!


----------



## Sexypiggy

Mini frivole studs. I love them so much!


----------



## eletons

Sexypiggy said:


> Mini frivole studs. I love them so much!


Great choice. I have it and still love it.


----------



## Lvdxb

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous first piece! And many more to come!


Definitely!


----------



## innerpeace85

Mali_ said:


> New: 10M YG; 6M MOP, GMOP, Onyx necklaces. (This may be a better photo- taken from my iPhone after unpacking boxes).


Love your collection! Congrats on the new pieces


----------



## innerpeace85

jp824 said:


> Picked up 2 more staple pieces to add to my small collection
> 
> View attachment 5034329


Congrats! Twins on these


----------



## Snowshoe42

My first piece arrived today. So in love. Think this could be the start of a dangerous new obsession  I brought it online not having seen it in person so was a little unsure if l would love it or would want to return it for the white mop. Couldn't be happier. It has quite a strong green sheen with a hint of pink on both sides. So happy with it, so pretty.


----------



## Satya83

Snowshoe42 said:


> My first piece arrived today. So in love. Think this could be the start of a dangerous new obsession  I brought it online not having seen it in person so was a little unsure if l would love it or would want to return it for the white mop. Couldn't be happier. It has quite a strong green sheen with a hint of pink on both sides. So happy with it, so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048974
> View attachment 5048974
> View attachment 5048975
> View attachment 5048976
> View attachment 5048977


Congrats!! Twins this week with you! It’s also my first piece and I agree the slippery slope has begun  I also ordered online and was blown away by the beautiful and secure packaging as well.


----------



## Snowshoe42

Satya83 said:


> Congrats!! Twins this week with you! It’s also my first piece and I agree the slippery slope has begun  I also ordered online and was blown away by the beautiful and secure packaging as well.


That's excellent news, congratulations. Would love to see a pic of your purchase


----------



## ayshaa

Hi everyone!

I went in the boutique to pick my VCA Lucky Butterfly Alhambra BTF ring 
but I ended up not liking the TE stones so I got the earrings instead which was the best decision ever! 
I don't wear earrings at all   but these made me wear them every day since I got them, they are very comfortable!




I am waiting for another BTF ring that hopefully will have the TE stone I want to come my way! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## gagabag

ayshaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I went in the boutique to pick my VCA Lucky Butterfly Alhambra BTF ring
> but I ended up not liking the TE stones so I got the earrings instead which was the best decision ever!
> I don't wear earrings at all   but these made me wear them every day since I got them, they are very comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 5052065
> 
> 
> I am waiting for another BTF ring that hopefully will have the TE stone I want to come my way! Keeping my fingers crossed!


Congrats! These are my fave earrings! Enjoy!


----------



## mc2016

My first VCA— the sweet Alhambra butterfly


----------



## eletons

ayshaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I went in the boutique to pick my VCA Lucky Butterfly Alhambra BTF ring
> but I ended up not liking the TE stones so I got the earrings instead which was the best decision ever!
> I don't wear earrings at all   but these made me wear them every day since I got them, they are very comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 5052065
> 
> 
> I am waiting for another BTF ring that hopefully will have the TE stone I want to come my way! Keeping my fingers crossed!


I like TE too, makes me want a pair for myself


----------



## ayshaa

gagabag said:


> Congrats! These are my fave earrings! Enjoy!



Thank you so much! What a beautiful earrings isn't?



eletons said:


> I like TE too, makes me want a pair for myself



I love TE so much! But it is very tricky to find the perfect stone!
I have rejected few BTF rings because the stone did not match the rest of the TE I have, either too dark or too light


----------



## eletons

ayshaa said:


> Thank you so much! What a beautiful earrings isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> I love TE so much! But it is very tricky to find the perfect stone!
> I have rejected few BTF rings because the stone did not match the rest of the TE I have, either too dark or too light


I also rejected a few bracelets cos I didn't like the shimmering patterns, I am very particular about patterns. 

I worry that my SA lost patience with me. When you reject something, do you feel the pressure to buy something else? I worry that I visit them too many times empty-handed then they think that I am not serious about purchasing.


----------



## ayshaa

eletons said:


> I also rejected a few bracelets cos I didn't like the shimmering patterns, I am very particular about patterns.
> 
> I worry that my SA lost patience with me. When you reject something, do you feel the pressure to buy something else? I worry that I visit them too many times empty-handed then they think that I am not serious about purchasing.


Oh no you shouldn't feel this way! They do understand it is a big purchase! I give my SA headaches but he is always a sweetheart with me lol .. I really hope you'll find the perfect one soon!


----------



## bing-sta

Lvdxb said:


> My first VCA ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046621


Beautiful. Did you get it extended? Any chance of a modshot?


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> Beautiful


Don't you feel special wearing them? They're lovely. . . enjoy!


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> Just adding mod shots.


Very pretty!


----------



## Happyish

chirimilla said:


> My surprise birthday gift - Folie des Pres ring
> 
> View attachment 5043280
> 
> View attachment 5043281
> 
> View attachment 5043282
> 
> View attachment 5043283
> 
> View attachment 5043285
> 
> View attachment 5043286





chirimilla said:


> My surprise birthday gift - Folie des Pres ring
> 
> View attachment 5043280
> 
> View attachment 5043281
> 
> View attachment 5043282
> 
> View attachment 5043283
> 
> View attachment 5043285
> 
> View attachment 5043286


Isn't this beautiful! It looks gorgeous on your hand. Wear it well and in good health!


----------



## beauty_numay

Just got my 5 motifs vintage alhambra bracelet in blue agate


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

My first ever dream VCA Sweet Alhambra Rose Gold watch  hehe...


----------



## Mjxxsyd

beauty_numay said:


> View attachment 5056441
> View attachment 5056442
> 
> 
> Just got my 5 motifs vintage alhambra bracelet in blue agate


Sooo pretty! Congratulations! Did you boutique have many to pick from? It’s been so limited here and I’ve just been able to see one/two creations per visit and haven’t really loved either as they had noticeable clouds in the stone...


----------



## beauty_numay

Mjxxsyd said:


> Sooo pretty! Congratulations! Did you boutique have many to pick from? It’s been so limited here and I’ve just been able to see one/two creations per visit and haven’t really loved either as they had noticeable clouds in the stone...



Thank you so much. I was so lucky on that day. There were  3 of them for me to pick and my SA said they just received it today. Hope you find the perfect one soon!!!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

beauty_numay said:


> Thank you so much. I was so lucky on that day. There were  3 of them for me to pick and my SA said they just received it today. Hope you find the perfect one soon!!!




wow that is amazing, great luck  and thanks dear, I am sure I will. 
All the ones I come across just have these clouds within the stone making it unclear. I was told by my SA that it’s very common as it’s a natural stone. However all the ones I’ve seen here and on Instagram seems so clear so I’m quiet unsure if my expectations are to high, or if I just have to be patient.


----------



## Happyish

sugarbabetvxq said:


> My first ever dream VCA Sweet Alhambra Rose Gold watch  hehe...
> The watch is beautiful and it's a perfect size for your wrist! Wear it well and in good health!
> 
> View attachment 5056564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056566


----------



## beauty_numay

Mjxxsyd said:


> wow that is amazing, great luck  and thanks dear, I am sure I will.
> All the ones I come across just have these clouds within the stone making it unclear. I was told by my SA that it’s very common as it’s a natural stone. However all the ones I’ve seen here and on Instagram seems so clear so I’m quiet unsure if my expectations are to high, or if I just have to be patient.



I think all 3 of them had no clound on it!!! It’s just different shade of blue. No, your expectations are not high!!! To be honest, from the price tag it has to be the perfect one!!!


----------



## Happyish

I wasn't prepared to like this. It sparkles like crazy. Is there a Van Cleef in heaven? I hope so, because my significant other will kill me
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. . .


----------



## Happyish

Sexypiggy said:


> Mini frivole studs. I love them so much!


Excellent choice-and they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

beauty_numay said:


> I think all 3 of them had no clound on it!!! It’s just different shade of blue. No, your expectations are not high!!! To be honest, from the price tag it has to be the perfect one!!!


That sounds amazing, where are you located if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## beauty_numay

Mjxxsyd said:


> That sounds amazing, where are you located if you don’t mind me asking?


Houston, Texas


----------



## monsterabby05

These are my first VCA pieces and certainly wouldn’t be my last. I kept going back and forth between mop and carnelian and I’m really happy with my choice. Also, I already have an appt to get a Vintage Alhambra necklace in gray mop. Haha, what have I gotten myself into?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> I wasn't prepared to like this. It sparkles like crazy. Is there a Van Cleef in heaven? I hope so, because my significant other will kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .


Oh WOW!!!!! This is soooo phenomenal!!! Please post modeling pics!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Thank you dear Happyish!  I absolutely adore this watch like crazy that I can’t stop admiring it everyday am so thankful to my dear hubby...


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> I wasn't prepared to like this. It sparkles like crazy. Is there a Van Cleef in heaven? I hope so, because my significant other will kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .


This is incredible !!
Worth whatever your SO says 
Do show us this treasure in action!!


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> This is incredible !!
> Worth whatever your SO says
> Do show us this treasure in action!!


Thank you TankerToad


----------



## Sethe

Guilloche pendant ❤️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

monsterabby05 said:


> These are my first VCA pieces and certainly wouldn’t be my last. I kept going back and forth between mop and carnelian and I’m really happy with my choice. Also, I already have an appt to get a Vintage Alhambra necklace in gray mop. Haha, what have I gotten myself into?
> 
> View attachment 5056863


 Congrats!!! Just perfect!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sethe said:


> Guilloche pendant ❤


Love the layering! Sparkle magic!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sugarbabetvxq said:


> My first ever dream VCA Sweet Alhambra Rose Gold watch  hehe...
> 
> View attachment 5056564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056566


So exquisite!


----------



## Yodabest

Just got this beauty yesterday and I am in LOVE!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

PC1984 said:


> Just got this beauty yesterday and I am in LOVE!


She’s just exquisite


----------



## VCA21

PC1984 said:


> Just got this beauty yesterday and I am in LOVE!


Congratulations! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Yodabest

ilamoresoave99 said:


> She’s just exquisite





VCA21 said:


> Congratulations! Looks beautiful on you!



Thank you both!


----------



## innerpeace85

PC1984 said:


> Just got this beauty yesterday and I am in LOVE!


Beautiful


----------



## Yodabest

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Winiebean

My first VCA


----------



## bing-sta

Snowshoe42 said:


> My first piece arrived today. So in love. Think this could be the start of a dangerous new obsession  I brought it online not having seen it in person so was a little unsure if l would love it or would want to return it for the white mop. Couldn't be happier. It has quite a strong green sheen with a hint of pink on both sides. So happy with it, so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048974
> View attachment 5048974
> View attachment 5048975
> View attachment 5048976
> View attachment 5048977


Are you wearing this on the longer jump ring or the shorter (I assume its not extended)?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Winiebean said:


> My first VCA
> View attachment 5064235
> View attachment 5064236



What a beautiful piece to start your VCA journey! Congrats!


----------



## manomi

MY vintage alhambra onyx bracelet...in love


----------



## DreamingPink

manomi said:


> MY vintage alhambra onyx bracelet...in love
> View attachment 5067025


In rose gold?!


----------



## Sethe

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love the layering! Sparkle magic!


Thank you


----------



## ulann

Fell in love with this... my first!


----------



## Happyish

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4902326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902327
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902331
> 
> 
> *They're not all from the same time but since I haven't posted here in years like I used to but was inspired from some threads and pics on this VCA forum just now...hope it's ok to throw these all in together *


So nice to see you back Sweetie-it's always a pleasure seeing you and your collection!


----------



## Lien

Went to pick up the heritage HJ TQ earrings yesterday (sorry, no mod pics yet as the posts and clips need to be tweaked - very uncomfortable atm).  Also put down a deposit for this, and will pay in full and pick it up in a couple of weeks' time.


----------



## lynne_ross

Lien said:


> Went to pick up the heritage HJ TQ earrings yesterday (sorry, no mod pics yet as the posts and clips need to be tweaked - very uncomfortable atm).  Also put down a deposit for this, and will pay in full and pick it up in a couple of weeks' time.
> 
> View attachment 5073808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073809


Wowzer!! Looks great with your studs.


----------



## Volvomom

Vermeer said:


> View attachment 5024734
> 
> Ready for summer! I adore this shade of blue.


That shade of blue is amazing.     Looks gorgeous on you!!!!!!!   Enjoy


----------



## jenaps

Vermeer said:


> View attachment 5024734
> 
> Ready for summer! I adore this shade of blue.


Is that line on the motif the sun reflection or is it a crack?  Asking because I just noticed a crack on one of my BA motifs and trying to figure out how wide spread this issue is.  My motif looks very similar to yours with a lightened patch.  The crack is only visible when held to light.


----------



## HADASSA

jenaps said:


> Is that line on the motif the sun reflection or is it a crack?  Asking because I just noticed a crack on one of my BA motifs and trying to figure out how wide spread this issue is.  My motif looks very similar to yours with a lightened patch.  The crack is only visible when held to light.


This stone has known issues - was going to purchase because I missed out on lapis/Pavé because of logistics. I was discouraged from purchasing because there were cracks on the piece from the boutique. 

People have had to change out cracked stones. It may be a known issue but being kept on the down low...


----------



## jenaps

HADASSA said:


> This stone has known issues - was going to purchase because I missed out on lapis/Pavé because of logistics. I was discouraged from purchasing because there were cracks on the piece from the boutique.
> 
> People have had to change out cracked stones. It may be a known issue but being kept on the down low...



Yes, that’s what’s so frustrating!  They should let people know and not claim it’s a durable stone.


----------



## beansbeans

jenaps said:


> Yes, that’s what’s so frustrating!  They should let people know and not claim it’s a durable stone.



The cracks I've seen on 2 (or 3?) BA pieces were really faint because they were thin and not on the surface. I had to really LOOK. The SA had to use a loupe. Each crack had at least one end that extended to the edge of the motif, which further compromised the integrity of the stone. I'm guessing that this is a widespread issue but only problematic on bracelets due to more wear and movement causing an even larger crack. I hope VCA can offer you a reasonable and timely solution.


----------



## Taracanada

Onthego said:


> Hi. So excited I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403935


So stunning! did you go with the yellow or rose gold?


----------



## Vermeer

jenaps said:


> Is that line on the motif the sun reflection or is it a crack?  Asking because I just noticed a crack on one of my BA motifs and trying to figure out how wide spread this issue is.  My motif looks very similar to yours with a lightened patch.  The crack is only visible when held to light.


Hi, it’s a reflection from my car window. I’ve been checking my bracelet and no cracks so far (knock on wood). I wear it 24/7, but I did have it shortened so it doesn’t bang or get caught on stuff. I’m sorry to hear about your bracelet- hope VCA can replace the motif soon.


----------



## Alena21

HADASSA said:


> This stone has known issues - was going to purchase because I missed out on lapis/Pavé because of logistics. I was discouraged from purchasing because there were cracks on the piece from the boutique.
> 
> People have had to change out cracked stones. It may be a known issue but being kept on the down low...


So true. The first BA bracelet I was offered had a hairline crack. They tried really to push me to buy it saying it was feature of the stone. I rejected it and they sold it to the next unsuspecting customer. She might even not to have noticed it until too late. I warned about this in the BA forum. It was of the first batches they made. I'm sad to hear this still continues to be a problem.


----------



## HADASSA

Alena21 said:


> So true. The first BA bracelet I was offered had a hairline crack. They tried really to push me to buy it saying it was feature of the stone. I rejected it and they sold it to the next unsuspecting customer. She might even not to have noticed it until too late. I warned about this in the BA forum. It was of the first batches they made. I'm sad to hear this still continues to be a problem.



Wondering here if this is one of the reasons that EARRINGS were never offered in this particular stone. VCA can’t use the excuse of it being TRANSLUCENT, because CARNELIAN has similar characteristics and earrings have been offered in like forever.


----------



## jenayb

HADASSA said:


> Wondering here if this is one of the reasons that EARRINGS were never offered in this particular stone. VCA can’t use the excuse of it being TRANSLUCENT, because CARNELIAN has similar characteristics and earrings have been offered in like forever.



Actually, I just had an SO approved by Paris - Blue Agate vintage earrings. So...


----------



## HADASSA

jenaywins said:


> Actually, I just had an SO approved by Paris - Blue Agate vintage earrings. So...



When I asked last year, it was not an option...

This was before I was advised against choosing this stone.


----------



## jenayb

HADASSA said:


> When I asked last year, it was not an option...
> 
> This was before I was advised against choosing this stone.



It still isn’t an option.  

interesting though because I have had no issue with any of my other BA pieces...


----------



## etoupebirkin

jenaywins said:


> It still isn’t an option.
> 
> interesting though because I have had no issue with any of my other BA pieces...


I have two 10 motif and one 5-motif Blue Agate pieces. No issue for me either.


----------



## jenayb

etoupebirkin said:


> I have two 10 motif and one 5-motif Blue Agate pieces. No issue for me either.



TWO ten Motif!


----------



## etoupebirkin

jenaywins said:


> TWO ten Motif!


All three pieces are perfectly matched too.


----------



## jenayb

etoupebirkin said:


> All three pieces are perfectly matched too.



Geeeettttttttt it, girl!


----------



## meluvbags

Just picked up my MOP bracelet. So in love!! These price increases are definitely enablers...


----------



## Alena21

HADASSA said:


> Wondering here if this is one of the reasons that EARRINGS were never offered in this particular stone. VCA can’t use the excuse of it being TRANSLUCENT, because CARNELIAN has similar characteristics and earrings have been offered in like forever.


I'm sure they will offer earrings too. It just takes them too long and they want to cash in on SO first as usual.


----------



## Volvomom

meluvbags said:


> Just picked up my MOP bracelet. So in love!! These price increases are definitely enablers...


That is stunning.... Love


----------



## jenaps

jenaywins said:


> Actually, I just had an SO approved by Paris - Blue Agate vintage earrings. So...


Yes, I was told that SOs were approved as well but now I’m not sure if I want to do that!


----------



## etoupebirkin

jenaywins said:


> TWO ten Motif!


Here’s a pic. It’s impossible with my home lighting to show how they match. But it’s  really pretty on. I bought the 10/10/5 at the same time for ease of matching. IRL, the color is the same as the bottom motif in the picture.


----------



## eckw

My very first VCA piece!  Actually had my heart set in getting the black onyx vintage Alhambra’s but couldn’t pass up these yellow gold ones.




My SA is holding the black onyx 5-motif bracelet for me but now I’m wondering if I should get the black onyx earrings instead?  The bracelet seems a better deal but I think I will get more wear out of VCA earrings. Advice please! TIA!


----------



## KristinS

eckw said:


> My very first VCA piece!  Actually had my heart set in getting the black onyx vintage Alhambra’s but couldn’t pass up these yellow gold ones.
> 
> View attachment 5076282
> 
> 
> My SA is holding the black onyx 5-motif bracelet for me but now I’m wondering if I should get the black onyx earrings instead?  The bracelet seems a better deal but I think I will get more wear out of VCA earrings. Advice please! TIA!


You can wear these earrings with anything and everyday. I think it’s a great buy, especially since I recently bought some myself .


----------



## Kmazz39

mc2016 said:


> My first VCA— the sweet Alhambra butterfly
> View attachment 5052354


 the butterfly! I really want to add this to stack with my Love bracelets. Are you wearing it on the longest or shortest jump ring? My Love bracelets are both 16cm and I hope the shortest setting will keep the butterfly from spinning around.


----------



## jenayb

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s a pic. It’s impossible with my home lighting to show how they match. But it’s  really pretty on. I bought the 10/10/5 at the same time for ease of matching. IRL, the color is the same as the bottom motif in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5076235



WOWZA!!!


----------



## jenayb

jenaps said:


> Yes, I was told that SOs were approved as well but now I’m not sure if I want to do that!



How come???


----------



## jenaps

jenaywins said:


> How come???


Lol. Because they would probably send me a cracked pair to match my cracked bracelet!


----------



## jenayb

jenaps said:


> Lol. Because they would probably send me a cracked pair to match my cracked bracelet!



Haha, nahhh.... I wouldn't worry.


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaps said:


> Lol. Because they would probably send me a cracked pair to match my cracked bracelet!


VCA's customer service is amazing! If there is any issue with your bracelet/earrings, I am sure they will take care of it.


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Actually, I just had an SO approved by Paris - Blue Agate vintage earrings. So...


Wow congrats! I requested SO for Lapis or Blue Agate vintage earrings last week. Your post gives me hope


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Wow congrats! I requested SO for Lapis or Blue Agate vintage earrings last week. Your post gives me hope



I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## jp824

I love rose gold so I just had to add this frivole ring to my small collection.


----------



## HeartHermes

These were all purchased last year, but they are my most recent VCA purchases.


----------



## RosiePenners

My vintage YG alhambra necklace, love it so much! Am thinking of the turquoise Alhambra butterfly too, I don’t mind mixing YG and WG. Anyone find the two necklaces entwine, get tangled?


----------



## Alena21

I guilloche binged a bit. Waiting for the earrings.. Might be 6 months till they arrive but I did put a deposit down...


----------



## Rhl2987

Alena21 said:


> I guilloche binged a bit. Waiting for the earrings.. Might be 6 months till they arrive but I did put a deposit down...
> 
> View attachment 5077076


Congratulations! These are beautiful. I have both so I may be a bit biased


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> I guilloche binged a bit. Waiting for the earrings.. Might be 6 months till they arrive but I did put a deposit down...
> 
> View attachment 5077076


Congrats!! Totally dreamy pieces ...


----------



## Yodabest

Kmazz39 said:


> the butterfly! I really want to add this to stack with my Love bracelets. Are you wearing it on the longest or shortest jump ring? My Love bracelets are both 16cm and I hope the shortest setting will keep the butterfly from spinning around.



I have the sweet butterfly bracelet too and wear a size 17 love. I wear it on the shorter setting and it still turns. I considered getting it shortened but I just deal with it. I imagine with a size 16 love you may want yours shortened.


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Congrats!! Totally dreamy pieces ...


Thanks, dear. I love the collection.


----------



## Alena21

Rhl2987 said:


> Congratulations! These are beautiful. I have both so I may be a bit biased


Thank you! It was love from the first sight with the guilloche but I waited to see if it was lasting before I bought the pieces that suit my lifestyle.


----------



## Rhl2987

Alena21 said:


> Thank you! It was love from the first sight with the guilloche but I waited to see if it was lasting before I bought the pieces that suit my lifestyle.


That was a good decision. Your photo actually inspired me to wear one of mine today! I'm usually just wearing my engagement ring but it was a nice day to pull out one of my Alhambra bracelets.


----------



## lilpikachu

eckw said:


> My SA is holding the black onyx 5-motif bracelet for me but now I’m wondering if I should get the black onyx earrings instead?  The bracelet seems a better deal but I think I will get more wear out of VCA earrings. Advice please! TIA!


Congrats on your new earrings!

I think you should get the onyx earrings next if you will get more wear out of them


----------



## DR2014

I am so excited about my 1st VCA bracelet, a rose gold vintage Alhambra!!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

5 Motif. Totally in love!!!! Waiting for my Guilloche now


----------



## RosiePenners

DR2014 said:


> I am so excited about my 1st VCA bracelet, a rose gold vintage Alhambra!!
> View attachment 5079211


Lovely! Did you need to resize it?


----------



## DR2014

RosiePenners said:


> Lovely! Did you need to resize it?


It's a little loose - my SA said I could resize at any time, but for now I like it this way. I like it moving around a little. In general, I wear a size medium comfortably, so I do not have a petite wrist.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

RosiePenners said:


> Lovely! Did you need to resize it?


Yes!  I will go back to the store to resize it. My SA had to leave early.  My wrist is 5.25 inches so the bracelet was huge!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

RosiePenners said:


> Lovely! Did you need to resize it?


Sorry... the question was not for me


----------



## eckw

lilpikachu said:


> Congrats on your new earrings!
> 
> I think you should get the onyx earrings next if you will get more wear out of them



Thanks, I ended up going back to the store today and got them! Price increase tomorrow so I decided to get them now! I love VCA earrings and the onyx is so easy to wear too!


----------



## Snowshoe42

RosiePenners said:


> My vintage YG alhambra necklace, love it so much! Am thinking of the turquoise Alhambra butterfly too, I don’t mind mixing YG and WG. Anyone find the two necklaces entwine, get tangled?



Yeah, l was wondering about this as well?


----------



## lilpikachu

eckw said:


> Thanks, I ended up going back to the store today and got them! Price increase tomorrow so I decided to get them now! I love VCA earrings and the onyx is so easy to wear too!


Yay! Congrats on the new earrings and beating the price increase


----------



## dsrm

Rhl2987 said:


> Congratulations! These are beautiful. I have both so I may be a bit biased


I’m on the waitlist for the guilloche and the diamond bracelet.
How does it wear, durability and scratching.
I’m deciding this bracelet and Cartier love with diamond 
Any insights will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rhl2987

dsrm said:


> I’m on the waitlist for the guilloche and the diamond bracelet.
> How does it wear, durability and scratching.
> I’m deciding this bracelet and Cartier love with diamond
> Any insights will be greatly appreciated


I absolutely love it but I baby my jewelry and do not wear guilloche stacked, so mine are in perfect condition. I would not wear my 24/7 stacked with another bracelet, but that is just me.


----------



## dsrm

Rhl2987 said:


> I absolutely love it but I baby my jewelry and do not wear guilloche stacked, so mine are in perfect condition. I would not wear my 24/7 stacked with another bracelet, but that is just me.


Thank you,


----------



## Mjxxsyd

My birthday babies    
thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Yodabest

Mjxxsyd said:


> My birthday babies
> thank you for letting me share.



Beautiful! happy birthday!!


----------



## badgersmommy

This was suppose to be an anniversary/Valentine’s gift. Due to limited stock, the boutique didn’t have size xs and s to try on at the same and I passed on it a few times.  When we were ready to make the purchase, none were available in the US. My wonderful SA was able to request this from Paris and after a 3 month wait, it arrived on Mother’s Day weekend. This piece is extra special and serendipitous...the serial no. has the exact date of our anniversary!


----------



## Ylesiya

My beat the price increase purchase: just arrived today. This ring is so damn amazing in real life, like omg!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mjxxsyd said:


> My birthday babies
> thank you for letting me share.


Happy birthday! Beautiful choices!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> My beat the price increase purchase: just arrived today. This ring is so damn amazing in real life, like omg!!
> View attachment 5081512
> View attachment 5081513


The beauty of frivole never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## eternallove4bag

badgersmommy said:


> This was suppose to be an anniversary/Valentine’s gift. Due to limited stock, the boutique didn’t have size xs and s to try on at the same and I passed on it a few times.  When we were ready to make the purchase, none were available in the US. My wonderful SA was able to request this from Paris and after a 3 month wait, it arrived on Mother’s Day weekend. This piece is extra special and serendipitous...the serial no. has the exact date of our anniversary!
> View attachment 5081334


Serendipity indeed! She was meant to be yours! This is my HG piece of jewelry!


----------



## lilpikachu

Mjxxsyd said:


> My birthday babies
> thank you for letting me share.


Happy birthday hun! They are gorgeous!


----------



## pfaeria

VCA slope is indeed very slippery, got the 5 motif YG bracelet just a couple of months after my first purchase!

Going to miss it for a couple of weeks while waiting to get it shortened though


----------



## Jinsun

badgersmommy said:


> This was suppose to be an anniversary/Valentine’s gift. Due to limited stock, the boutique didn’t have size xs and s to try on at the same and I passed on it a few times.  When we were ready to make the purchase, none were available in the US. My wonderful SA was able to request this from Paris and after a 3 month wait, it arrived on Mother’s Day weekend. This piece is extra special and serendipitous...the serial no. has the exact date of our anniversary!
> View attachment 5081334



No way! That is so extra special!  What are the odds?

Congratulations!


----------



## badgersmommy

Jinsun said:


> No way! That is so extra special!  What are the odds?
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you! All the stars aligned


----------



## badgersmommy

eternallove4bag said:


> Serendipity indeed! She was meant to be yours! This is my HG piece of jewelry!


So happy I waited! Your collection is tdf


----------



## eternallove4bag

badgersmommy said:


> So happy I waited! Your collection is tdf


Thank you so much! You are very sweet!


----------



## jewels2184

Uptown Luxer said:


> 5 Motif. Totally in love!!!! Waiting for my Guilloche now


Did you have to wait for this one? And do you know how long you have to wait for the guilloche? Thanks!


----------



## jewels2184

astaeria said:


> VCA slope is indeed very slippery, got the 5 motif YG bracelet just a couple of months after my first purchase!
> 
> Going to miss it for a couple of weeks while waiting to get it shortened though
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082312


Did you have to wait for this bracelet? I asked my SA for one and she said there is a waitlist...


----------



## pfaeria

jewels2184 said:


> Did you have to wait for this bracelet? I asked my SA for one and she said there is a waitlist...



I didn’t need to wait, as it was the last piece in store haha

Told my SA that I wanted a solid 5 motif pink gold bracelet about a week in advance and scheduled an appointment with her to try on/place a deposit if it wasn’t available, but on that day of appointment she didn’t have that and only had the yellow gold version, so I tried that on and realised that yellow gold would fit me better so I picked that! (:


----------



## Uptown Luxer

jewels2184 said:


> Did you have to wait for this one? And do you know how long you have to wait for the guilloche? Thanks!


I did not have to wait for the rose gold. The guilloche might be a month or longer. I have 7 people ahead of me


----------



## boomer1234

Just picked up the sweet MOP and rose gold GMOP vintage Alhambra necklaces as presents for my mom and sister! Wish I could keep them.... lol


----------



## gagabag

Recently, nothing VCA excites me but I “need” another earrings for daily wear. I’m so happy to have gotten the socrate this time! It’s small but mighty and oh my how sparkly! 
I included a pic with the pave frivole for size comparison.


----------



## surfer

Got two, and will be getting the other two soon hopefully  Vca will always have my heart. Who's with me 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## HADASSA

surfer said:


> Got two, and will be getting the other two soon hopefully  Vca will always have my heart. Who's with me
> View attachment 5088769
> View attachment 5088770
> View attachment 5088771
> View attachment 5088772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!


That Perlee Clover is looking awesome


----------



## HADASSA

surfer said:


> Got two, and will be getting the other two soon hopefully  Vca will always have my heart. Who's with me
> View attachment 5088769
> View attachment 5088770
> View attachment 5088771
> View attachment 5088772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!


And the colour on the SMALL LAPIS RdeN is


----------



## innerpeace85

surfer said:


> Got two, and will be getting the other two soon hopefully  Vca will always have my heart. Who's with me
> View attachment 5088769
> View attachment 5088770
> View attachment 5088771
> View attachment 5088772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!


Beautiful!! Congrats   
which two did you get?


----------



## surfer

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats
> which two did you get?


Have a guess


----------



## surfer

HADASSA said:


> And the colour on the SMALL LAPIS RdeN is


Yes how different they could be right???


----------



## ohsohappy

surfer said:


> Got two, and will be getting the other two soon hopefully  Vca will always have my heart. Who's with me
> View attachment 5088769
> View attachment 5088770
> View attachment 5088771
> View attachment 5088772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!


oh everything looks wonderful!  Especially I love your watch! Is it still available?


----------



## surfer

ohsohappy said:


> oh everything looks wonderful!  Especially I love your watch! Is it still available?


Sadly I think Rolex has discontinued the watch dear but maybe you can ask your  local Rolex dealer?


----------



## 7to5glamour

Sharing my new Guilloché vintage Alhambra earrings I’m so happy with them! Have a wonderful day everyone!

IG: @7to5glamour


----------



## eletons

gagabag said:


> Recently, nothing VCA excites me but I “need” another earrings for daily wear. I’m so happy to have gotten the socrate this time! It’s small but mighty and oh my how sparkly!
> I included a pic with the pave frivole for size comparison.
> View attachment 5088269
> View attachment 5088270


Please post a MOD shot. Is it nice for daily wear? I do need your review on this Socrate studs. Thank you in advance


----------



## gagabag

eletons said:


> Please post a MOD shot. Is it nice for daily wear? I do need your review on this Socrate studs. Thank you in advance


I’m terrible at selfies but here is a quick one. It’s a perfect understated daily piece for me… 


Size wise, it’s slightly bigger than the paved mini frivole and sweet alhambra.


----------



## eletons

gagabag said:


> I’m terrible at selfies but here is a quick one. It’s a perfect understated daily piece for me…
> View attachment 5090644
> 
> Size wise, it’s slightly bigger than the paved mini frivole and sweet alhambra.


Thank you so much. I like how it is understated and yet not completely lost. Do you like your Frivole small pave or this one? Which one do you recommend adding first? This one or the Frivole pave small?


----------



## gagabag

eletons said:


> Thank you so much. I like how it is understated and yet not completely lost. Do you like your Frivole small pave or this one? Which one do you recommend adding first? This one or the Frivole pave small?


Oh I don’t think I could choose just one! The socrate was never in my radar as I thought it will be too small but boy was I mistaken! I have worn mine daily since I got them this week. If you think you’d end up getting both then get the small frivole first as that’s more pricey


----------



## oceanz22

Loving my first VCA purchase! Out of all the stones I tried, GMOP gave me the most wow factor. Love all VCA pieces! So elegant!


----------



## kmang011

oceanz22 said:


> Loving my first VCA purchase! Out of all the stones I tried, GMOP gave me the most wow factor. Love all VCA pieces! So elegant!


I love GMOP. So beautiful...just wish it wasn’t so delicate and I wouldn’t have to take it off!! Enjoy it and wear it in good health.


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> Got two, and will be getting the other two soon hopefully  Vca will always have my heart. Who's with me
> View attachment 5088769
> View attachment 5088770
> View attachment 5088771
> View attachment 5088772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!


Gorgeous!! Is the rose de noel pendant the mini or the small?


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> Gorgeous!! Is the rose de noel pendant the mini or the small?


The lapis and the mop are the mini dear  one more coming later in the small though!


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> The lapis and the mop are the mini dear  one more coming later in the small though!


Congratulations. They are very beautiful!


----------



## dsrm

onyx and pave bracelet


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> Congratulations. They are very beautiful!


Thank you so much dear


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Debating between the two


----------



## meeowy

Uptown Luxer said:


> Debating between the two


Pave one!  I tried it before too but I am waiting to see the rose gold one.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

meeowy said:


> Pave one!  I tried it before too but I am waiting to see the rose gold one.


Agree!!!  I think the mirror finish will look horrendous after a while. Thank you for your feedback


----------



## slyeee

We met a wonderful SA at VCA over the weekend who helped us select our wedding bands and some fun new sparkly things.  While our order will take time, this fun ring to tie me over for now.


----------



## Lady Butterfly

While I am waiting for my SO RG GMOP bracelet, I thought I would also get the matching pendant.  I love the rainbow  effect of the GMOP. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lady Butterfly said:


> While I am waiting for my SO RG GMOP bracelet, I thought I would also get the matching pendant.  I love the rainbow  effect of the GMOP. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5093041
> 
> View attachment 5093042


GMOP is absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## slyeee

These arrived a lot faster than I expected!


----------



## ohsohappy

I didn't expect i would like this bracelet...but I really adore it!
10+yr old earrings and a brand-new bracelet


----------



## dove221

Purchased last month- hoping to wear soon❤️ I am obsessed with making sets, curious which piece you would buy next with this. I have my pick but wondering if its the right one lol


----------



## Happyish

ohsohappy said:


> I didn't expect i would like this bracelet...but I really adore it!
> 10+yr old earrings and a brand-new bracelet
> View attachment 5095305


I love this bracelet! Congratulations. When you get a chance, how about some modeling shots?


----------



## Happyish

Lucky Animals! Chosen for compatibility of imagery, shape and color, not to mention that they're so cute!


----------



## kat99

ohsohappy said:


> I didn't expect i would like this bracelet...but I really adore it!
> 10+yr old earrings and a brand-new bracelet
> View attachment 5095305


I would LOVE to see this on - it is gorgeous!


----------



## KristinS

kat99 said:


> I would LOVE to see this on - it is gorgeous!


I‘m with you @kat99! We rarely get to see pieces like the one you bought @ohsohappy, and would love to see some mod shots


----------



## ohsohappy

Happyish said:


> I love this bracelet! Congratulations. When you get a chance, how about some modeling shots?


So sorry, but I'm too shy for the mode shot. But I can tell you this: it is so comfortable and secure (even comparing to other perlee bracelets). I guess eventually I'll get some scratchy at the bottom, but it won't bother me much. It is definitely a fun piece.


----------



## 911snowball

I got this bracelet when it first came out and I love it.  Next time I wear it I will post a pic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ohsohappy said:


> I didn't expect i would like this bracelet...but I really adore it!
> 10+yr old earrings and a brand-new bracelet
> View attachment 5095305


In love with your beautiful set!


----------



## surfer

Welcoming the perlee bangle. The lotus was just tried on for fun


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> Lucky Animals! Chosen for compatibility of imagery, shape and color, not to mention that they're so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5095380


Wonderful! You know how much I love the hummingbird especially


----------



## BigAkoya

surfer said:


> Welcoming the perlee bangle. The lotus was just tried on for fun
> 
> View attachment 5095636
> View attachment 5095635


Beautiful!  Both pieces are lovely!


----------



## jenayb

surfer said:


> Welcoming the perlee bangle. The lotus was just tried on for fun
> 
> View attachment 5095636
> View attachment 5095635



Congrats on the Perlee - it is for sure my favourite VCA piece that I own. You are lucky, also, to have purchased one right now. Inventory is scary low and the Perlee definitely is difficult to purchase.....


----------



## surfer

jenaywins said:


> Congrats on the Perlee - it is for sure my favourite VCA piece that I own. You are lucky, also, to have purchased one right now. Inventory is scary low and the Perlee definitely is difficult to purchase.....


Yes I feel really lucky and they take such good care of me so no complaints! They actually transferred in a brand new one so it's in amazing shape


----------



## meeowy

The ring really suits you and your skin tone. Not enabling or anything.  



surfer said:


> Welcoming the perlee bangle. The lotus was just tried on for fun
> 
> View attachment 5095636
> View attachment 5095635


----------



## surfer

meeowy said:


> The ring really suits you and your skin tone. Not enabling or anything.


No not at all hehe. Lucky I don't want anymore wg pieces now so I am safe


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> Welcoming the perlee bangle. The lotus was just tried on for fun
> 
> View attachment 5095636
> View attachment 5095635


It is a gorgeous bracelet. Wear it well and in good health!


----------



## VCA21

surfer said:


> Welcoming the perlee bangle. The lotus was just tried on for fun


Congratulations on your  clover bangle, it looks beautiful on you!
Bangle and watch


----------



## surfer

VCA21 said:


> Congratulations on your  clover bangle, it looks beautiful on you!
> Bangle and watch





Happyish said:


> It is a gorgeous bracelet. Wear it well and in good health!




Thank you ladies!! Love her to bits


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

surfer said:


> Welcoming the perlee bangle. The lotus was just tried on for fun
> 
> View attachment 5095636
> View attachment 5095635





surfer said:


> Thank you ladies!! Love her to bits
> View attachment 5095972



Congrats on your bracelet! It is soooo beautiful!


----------



## MissMomo

10 Motif Onxy Necklace


----------



## mohagenka

Onyx Vintage Alhambra pendant! The necklace I have it layered with has my name on it so I blocked that out.. But I’m in LOVE


----------



## nightbefore

mohagenka said:


> Onyx Vintage Alhambra pendant! The necklace I have it layered with has my name on it so I blocked that out.. But I’m in LOVE


Gorgeous! We could be almost pendant twins! I also have a name necklace and YG vintage MOP pendant, I was super excited to layer them but they lay exactly on eachother :’) thinking to get an extender for alhambra such that I can wear it longer and keep name necklace shorter. Did you try wearing it this way? It looks very pretty too!


----------



## celestial8

Lady Butterfly said:


> While I am waiting for my SO RG GMOP bracelet, I thought I would also get the matching pendant.  I love the rainbow  effect of the GMOP. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5093041
> 
> View attachment 5093042



Wow, I love the way the grey mother of pearl plays with the light. It looks like a nebula...


----------



## Mali_

All of my VCA necklaces - as of today


----------



## innerpeace85

Mali_ said:


> All of my VCA necklaces - as of today
> View attachment 5097322


Beautiful collection! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Mali_

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful collection! Which one is your favorite?


Thanks, all of them and that’s my problem.


----------



## BigAkoya

Mali_ said:


> All of my VCA necklaces - as of today
> View attachment 5097322


You have a gorgeous collection of stones!


----------



## cece1

Mali_ said:


> All of my VCA necklaces - as of today
> View attachment 5097322


Such a dreamy collection


----------



## missie1

Mali_ said:


> All of my VCA necklaces - as of today
> View attachment 5097322


Your 20motifs are insane


----------



## Classy Collector

Mali_ said:


> All of my VCA necklaces - as of today
> View attachment 5097322


Absolutely beautiful and very helpful for comparisons. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> All of my VCA necklaces - as of today
> View attachment 5097322


I always love your photos!!!


----------



## mohagenka

nightbefore said:


> Gorgeous! We could be almost pendant twins! I also have a name necklace and YG vintage MOP pendant, I was super excited to layer them but they lay exactly on eachother :’) thinking to get an extender for alhambra such that I can wear it longer and keep name necklace shorter. Did you try wearing it this way? It looks very pretty too!


You read my mind!! I’m actually looking into doing that exact thing. My name necklace only has one length setting so I’d have to go to a jeweler to shorten it (I’d want my VCA longer and my name necklace a tad shorter). I love the MOP, want it to be my next VCA!!


----------



## nightbefore

mohagenka said:


> You read my mind!! I’m actually looking into doing that exact thing. My name necklace only has one length setting so I’d have to go to a jeweler to shorten it (I’d want my VCA longer and my name necklace a tad shorter). I love the MOP, want it to be my next VCA!!


I ordered a 14k necklace extender online because I was lazy to go to jeweler. :’) if alhambra looks odd in this length, I am planning to shorten the name necklace. Mine has only one too, they should do atleast 2 settings for necklaces, it is super handy  MOP is amazing especially paired with YG, I love mine so much that I have in both magic and vintage size. When sun hits on it, it looks so beautiful especially with the shiny almost glittering VCA chain. I am sure you will love it too


----------



## minami

My item has not arrived but would like to share this beautiful book my SA sent to me as a surprise  really made my day as we are in first day of strict lockdown


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

My shiny new bracelet! It’s helped with stopping tears from my recent loss everytime I look down so it has a special meaning to me


----------



## meluvbags

Joining the Guilloche club!! Eyeing the necklace next…


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> All of my VCA necklaces - as of today
> View attachment 5097322


Your amazing collection is a treat for the eyes!


----------



## couturequeen

Finally got my bangle! Will I ever get tired of looking at it?!


----------



## dove221

She’s here! Alhambra MOP bracelet has arrived and I love her❤️


----------



## DS2006

couturequeen said:


> Finally got my bangle! Will I ever get tired of looking at it?!



Truly the most beautiful bangle ever! I doubt you'll ever get tired of looking at it!


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> Finally got my bangle! Will I ever get tired of looking at it?!


Looks gorgeous on you!  Love this bangle.  You will stare at it all day... ear-to-ear smile which is what buying bling is about!  Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

couturequeen said:


> Finally got my bangle! Will I ever get tired of looking at it?!


Never! After more than 2 years, I am still looking at mine lovingly and with awe


----------



## eternallove4bag

dove221 said:


> She’s here! Alhambra MOP bracelet has arrived and I love her❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099689


Twins! Enjoy yours in great health!


----------



## dove221

eternallove4bag said:


> Twins! Enjoy yours in great health!


Thank you!!


----------



## rk4265

Managed to get these a day before the increase. Have been on the waiting list for a few months. They are much prettier in person. Lovely and delicate


----------



## lulu212121

Chi0e said:


> 10 Motif Onxy Necklace


I love the way you styled it in the 1st picture!


----------



## Lucynancy

Posted it under "Special Order" & decided....ah well, it is my latest VCA piece as well


----------



## chromemilou

Lucynancy said:


> Posted it under "Special Order" & decided....ah well, it is my latest VCA piece as well
> 
> View attachment 5102708


Gorgeous! May I ask how long it took? Also, do you have any other photos taken in different lighting? I'm thinking about doing a SO for just a single motif WG magic grey MOP earrings and would love to see any other photos if you feel comfortable sharing. Thanks so much!


----------



## Lucynancy

chromemilou said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask how long it took? Also, do you have any other photos taken in different lighting? I'm thinking about doing a SO for just a single motif WG magic grey MOP earrings and would love to see any other photos if you feel comfortable sharing. Thanks so much!


Took about 6 months+. Sorry no other photos in different light right now, "chromemilou". I will try to take another one in daylight in a day or two for you...


----------



## Lucynancy

chromemilou said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask how long it took? Also, do you have any other photos taken in different lighting? I'm thinking about doing a SO for just a single motif WG magic grey MOP earrings and would love to see any other photos if you feel comfortable sharing. Thanks so much!


GMOP in WG is a fab idea. I'm more a WG gal, so decided to go for this SO combination. Can't wait for more formal events to wear it. Right now, I wear it when I'm watching Netflix


----------



## chromemilou

Lucynancy said:


> GMOP in WG is a fab idea. I'm more a WG gal, so decided to go for this SO combination. Can't wait for more formal events to wear it. Right now, I wear it when I'm watching Netflix


Thank you so much Lucynancy!  If you could please take more photos in daylight whenever you get a chance, I would appreciate it.  Also, I think it's totally fine wearing it at home watching Netflix.  Alhambra can be worn dressed up or down imo. lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Thank you so much Lucynancy!  If you could please take more photos in daylight whenever you get a chance, I would appreciate it.  Also, I think it's totally fine wearing it at home watching Netflix.  Alhambra can be worn dressed up or down imo. lol.


Me too!  Once I put on my bling pieces in the morning, it stays on all day.  I do laundry with my bling, because my bling is for me to stare at all day!


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask how long it took? Also, do you have any other photos taken in different lighting? I'm thinking about doing a SO for just a single motif WG magic grey MOP earrings and would love to see any other photos if you feel comfortable sharing. Thanks so much!


I think a Magic WG GMOP earring would be really pretty! Great idea!
I am also thinking of a SO set.  I thought for sure WG oynx, but then I discovered WG GMOP, so I'm having second thoughts now on the WG oynx.  Oh, as FYI, when I got pricing for the WG oynx, the SA also said 6 months, so it seems consistent.   A single motif earring might be a bit faster though.

I like your WG GMOP earring idea!  I think it will be really nice, bold, and iridescent against the face.  My worry with WG oynx is that it will be harsh against the face.  The set I will get is a 20 motif, VA earrings, and bracelet, so the earrings and necklace can be a lot of "black oynx" near my face.

After seeing a few recent photos, I'm beginning to love WG GMOP.  While we wait for photos of @Lucynancy 's earrings, check out the post by @candeyige  wearing her WG GMOP bracelet.  The colors are fabulous.  I also asked her if she could post more photos as well.  So much love now for WG GMOP 





						Special Orders
					

Just breathtakingly gorgeous many congratulations and fab video !  Thank you so much!!!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> I think a Magic WG GMOP earring would be really pretty! Great idea!
> I am also thinking of a SO set.  I thought for sure WG oynx, but then I discovered WG GMOP, so I'm having second thoughts now on the WG oynx.  Oh, as FYI, when I got pricing for the WG oynx, the SA also said 6 months, so it seems consistent.   A single motif earring might be a bit faster though.
> 
> I like your WG GMOP earring idea!  I think it will be really nice, bold, and iridescent against the face.  My worry with WG oynx is that it will be harsh against the face.  The set I will get is a 20 motif, VA earrings, and bracelet, so the earrings and necklace can be a lot of "black oynx" near my face.
> 
> After seeing a few recent photos, I'm beginning to love WG GMOP.  While we wait for photos of @Lucynancy 's earrings, check out the post by @candeyige  wearing her WG GMOP bracelet.  The colors are fabulous.  I also asked her if she could post more photos as well.  So much love now for WG GMOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Orders
> 
> 
> Just breathtakingly gorgeous many congratulations and fab video !  Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks for the link BigAkoya!  It's funny you say this b/c I actually was going through a similar "dilemma." lol. However, when I tried the WG Magic 2 motif dangle earrings with diamond and onyx motif, I felt like the onyx was too dark next to my face and wasn't flattering. I am very fair with pink undertones, have dark hair and the contrast was too stark imo. I personally feel like onyx looks amazing on people with tanner complexions. That said, when I tried on the RG Magic 2 motif earrings, I though the grey MOP motif looked amazing, but the RG didn't mesh too well with my complexion. For the vast majority of cases, I feel like the RG metal brings out the beauty of the grey MOP stone more and makes it appear more iridescent, etc. Sometimes the WG metal makes the grey MOP look too grey and flat. Maybe it's a matter of getting the right stone since there is a lot of variation with grey MOP which is what I am also worried about with doing a SO. Sorry for my long msg, but lots to think about. lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Thanks for the link BigAkoya!  It's funny you say this b/c I actually was going through a similar "dilemma." lol. However, when I tried the WG Magic 2 motif dangle earrings with diamond and onyx motif, I felt like the onyx was too dark next to my face and wasn't flattering. I am very fair with pink undertones, have dark hair and the contrast was too stark imo. I personally feel like onyx looks amazing on people with tanner complexions. That said, when I tried on the RG Magic 2 motif earrings, I though the grey MOP motif looked amazing, but the RG didn't mesh too well with my complexion. For the vast majority of cases, I feel like the RG metal brings out the beauty of the grey MOP stone more and makes it appear more iridescent, etc. Sometimes the WG metal makes the grey MOP look too grey and flat. Maybe it's a matter of getting the right stone since there is a lot of variation with grey MOP which is what I am also worried about with doing a SO. Sorry for my long msg, but lots to think about. lol.


Wow... I can't believe you mentioned WG makes GMOP flat too "grey!"  I have been thinking the same, hence my back and forth with oynx.  

Since you have the same dilemma     here is another link with photos from @Happyish.  She has every 20 motif stone you can think of, and she was kind enough to do comparisons (thank you @Happyish !). Her pieces are in YG, but if you stare just at the stone itself, you can get an idea to compare.  I too worry the GMOP might not be as dark as I like it.  In her photos, the oynx just pops which I love.  My eye is drawn immediately to the oynx in her photos. 

Here is her post and photos, read down a few more posts to see a second set of photos.  





						Special Orders
					

Just breathtakingly gorgeous many congratulations and fab video !  Thank you so much!!!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Lucynancy

chromemilou said:


> Thank you so much Lucynancy!  If you could please take more photos in daylight whenever you get a chance, I would appreciate it.  Also, I think it's totally fine wearing it at home watching Netflix.  Alhambra can be worn dressed up or down imo. lol.


 Hi Chromemilou, I took 2 more photos in daylight. The top one, I placed it on my stool next to the windows. The 2nd one, a close-up. GMOP is really hard to capture. It is more beautiful IRL. Or I'm just a bad photographer


----------



## chromemilou

Lucynancy said:


> Hi Chromemilou, I took 2 more photos in daylight. The top one, I placed it on my stool next to the windows. The 2nd one, a close-up. GMOP is really hard to capture. It is more beautiful IRL. Or I'm just a bad photographer


Omg! I LOOOVEE these photos. Thank you so much Lucynancy. . You are a fantastic photographer. GMOP is just kind of chameleon so it just looks different I think in diff lighting. Did you by chance specify the type of GMOP you were looking for when you put in the order?  Like for me I would only want one that had maximum iridescence and maybe a slightly lighter GMOP.  Txs!


----------



## Lucynancy

BigAkoya said:


> I think a Magic WG GMOP earring would be really pretty! Great idea!
> I am also thinking of a SO set.  I thought for sure WG oynx, but then I discovered WG GMOP, so I'm having second thoughts now on the WG oynx.  Oh, as FYI, when I got pricing for the WG oynx, the SA also said 6 months, so it seems consistent.   A single motif earring might be a bit faster though.
> 
> I like your WG GMOP earring idea!  I think it will be really nice, bold, and iridescent against the face.  My worry with WG oynx is that it will be harsh against the face.  The set I will get is a 20 motif, VA earrings, and bracelet, so the earrings and necklace can be a lot of "black oynx" near my face.
> 
> After seeing a few recent photos, I'm beginning to love WG GMOP.  While we wait for photos of @Lucynancy 's earrings, check out the post by @candeyige  wearing her WG GMOP bracelet.  The colors are fabulous.  I also asked her if she could post more photos as well.  So much love now for WG GMOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Orders
> 
> 
> Just breathtakingly gorgeous many congratulations and fab video !  Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



BigAkoya, I tried the WG onyx at the store. It's gorgeous too but looked a bit "harsh" on me (I prefer things subtle, except for diamond size ), so I asked for SO in WG GMOP. It also helped that both DH & DD voted for GMOP too.


----------



## Lucynancy

chromemilou said:


> Thanks for the link BigAkoya!  It's funny you say this b/c I actually was going through a similar "dilemma." lol. However, when I tried the WG Magic 2 motif dangle earrings with diamond and onyx motif, I felt like the onyx was too dark next to my face and wasn't flattering. I am very fair with pink undertones, have dark hair and the contrast was too stark imo. I personally feel like onyx looks amazing on people with tanner complexions. That said, when I tried on the RG Magic 2 motif earrings, I though the grey MOP motif looked amazing, but the RG didn't mesh too well with my complexion. For the vast majority of cases, I feel like the RG metal brings out the beauty of the grey MOP stone more and makes it appear more iridescent, etc. Sometimes the WG metal makes the grey MOP look too grey and flat. Maybe it's a matter of getting the right stone since there is a lot of variation with grey MOP which is what I am also worried about with doing a SO. Sorry for my long msg, but lots to think about. lol.


Oh, I agree the RG GMOP is more iridescent. On photos, sometimes WP GMOP looks flat but you have to see it IRL, Chromemilou. It's subtly gorgeous


----------



## Lucynancy

chromemilou said:


> Omg! I LOOOVEE these photos. Thank you so much Lucynancy. . You are a fantastic photographer. GMOP is just kind of chameleon so it just looks different I think in diff lighting. Did you by chance specify the type of GMOP you were looking for when you put in the order?  Like for me I would only want one that had maximum iridescence and maybe a slightly lighter GMOP.  Txs!



Aww, thank you, Chromemilou. I didn't specify the type of GMOP but my SA knows me for > 10 years and she knows I love veins/grains/shades in stones.


----------



## Lucynancy

A few months ago, I got this little cutie too. Not sure when I will ever wear it but it's just too cute.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lucynancy said:


> BigAkoya, I tried the WG onyx at the store. It's gorgeous too but looked a bit "harsh" on me (I prefer things subtle, except for diamond size ), so I asked for SO in WG GMOP. It also helped that both DH & DD voted for GMOP too.


Thank you... this is very helpful.  Your piece is beautiful and so iridescent!


----------



## chromemilou

Lucynancy said:


> BigAkoya, I tried the WG onyx at the store. It's gorgeous too but looked a bit "harsh" on me (I prefer things subtle, except for diamond size ), so I asked for SO in WG GMOP. It also helped that both DH & DD voted for GMOP too.


I got some inspired by your photos Lucynancy and made an appt with my SA to see different samples of the GMOP.  Although they won't have the Magic 1 motif earrings I want to SO, I think it will be helpful for me to see other examples like the necklace, bracelet, ring and place the motif next to my face to at least get a rough idea of how the earrings might look and if they will be flattering.  I am sooo excited! Thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## chromemilou

Lucynancy said:


> A few months ago, I got this little cutie too. Not sure when I will ever wear it but it's just too cute.


This one is sooo CUTE! but I also love the hummingbird and dove.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lucynancy said:


> A few months ago, I got this little cutie too. Not sure when I will ever wear it but it's just too cute.


This is so cute.  There has been recent discussion on the animal clips in the VCA discussion thread.  
@TankerToad has a panda, and she wears it on her oynx 20 motif.  It's super super cute.  If you have a 20, that might b a thought, or a Magic long pendant, you can have the little guy "grab" on to the chain like he's slowly walking down toward your Magic motif.  

Here are photos of @TankerToad 's panda-on-a-chain to give you an idea in case you might like to try it.  It is the cutest thing to me!  There are posts before and after this thread talking about these clips too.  

You have a great collection! 





						VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
					

Decided to wear a few VCA pieces today... :graucho:   I especially love the Magic pendant and the Lotus ring! You could be the hand model for that ring! Beautiful!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> This is so cute.  There has been recent discussion on the animal clips in the VCA discussion thread.
> @TankerToad has a panda, and she wears it on her oynx 20 motif.  It's super super cute.  If you have a 20, that might b a thought, or a Magic long pendant, you can have the little guy "grab" on to the chain like he's slowly walking down toward your Magic motif.
> 
> Here are photos of @TankerToad 's panda-on-a-chain to give you an idea in case you might like to try it.  It is the cutest thing to me!  There are posts before and after this thread talking about these clips too.
> 
> You have a great collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
> 
> 
> Decided to wear a few VCA pieces today... :graucho:   I especially love the Magic pendant and the Lotus ring! You could be the hand model for that ring! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow! What a brilliant idea. I have a 20 motif WG MOP necklace so maybe I'll buy the panda too.  Thanks for sharing BigAkoya!


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> I got some inspired by your photos Lucynancy and made an appt with my SA to see different samples of the GMOP.  Although they won't have the Magic 1 motif earrings I want to SO, I think it will be helpful for me to see other examples like the necklace, bracelet, ring and place the motif next to my face to at least get a rough idea of how the earrings might look and if they will be flattering.  I am sooo excited! Thanks again for the inspiration.


As to see the 16 motif... it has three Magic GMOP and you can stick it near your ear.  I plan to check this piece out next time I go to see the GMOP colors in each motif for variations. 
VCARN19000 - Magic Alhambra long necklace, 16 motifs - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> As to see the 16 motif... it has three Magic GMOP and you can stick it near your ear.  I plan to check this piece out next time I go to see the GMOP colors in each motif for variations.
> VCARN19000 - Magic Alhambra long necklace, 16 motifs - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


Great idea BigAkoya! Thanks for the suggestion. I just hope the boutique has pieces for me to work with.  There's still no inventory lately at the stores as you know. ugh!


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Wow! What a brilliant idea. I have a 20 motif WG MOP necklace so maybe I'll buy the panda too.  Thanks for sharing BigAkoya!


Call me crazy, but this is also part of my oynx vs. GMOP dilemma.  I have a 20 WG MOP also, and I briefly tried on the panda with the MOP.  For some reason, it didn't get my attention, so I passed.  At the time, I was not really interested in the animal clips and just tried it on as my SA showed me the tray, so that might have factored into my lack of interest for the little panda guy.  

Anyway, fast forward to these photos, and wow... the little panda looks so perfect hanging on oynx.   
So... if I get the oynx set, I was also going to get the little panda too as part of the set.  I am going to try on the panda again with my 20 WG MOP and really pay more attention, as the little guy may look fine with WG MOP.  He is the only WG animal clip, so choices are limited.  

I can't wait to hear you thoughts when you go to the boutique!  I'm so excited for you!  I am sure you'll have lots of fun!


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> Call me crazy, but this is also part of my oynx vs. GMOP dilemma.  I have a 20 WG MOP also, and I briefly tried on the panda with the MOP.  For some reason, it didn't get my attention, so I passed.  At the time, I was not really interested in the animal clips and just tried it on as my SA showed me the tray, so that might have factored into my lack of interest for the little panda guy.
> 
> Anyway, fast forward to these photos, and wow... the little panda looks so perfect hanging on oynx.
> So... if I get the oynx set, I was also going to get the little panda too as part of the set.  I am going to try on the panda again with my 20 WG MOP and really pay more attention, as the little guy may look fine with WG MOP.  He is the only WG animal clip, so choices are limited.
> 
> I can't wait to hear you thoughts when you go to the boutique!  I'm so excited for you!  I am sure you'll have lots of fun!


omg! are we like the same person when it comes to VCA? lol.  I had the EXACT same thoughts.  \Initially I thought the animal clips were a bit too cutesy and I'm not really a brooch person, but now I'm into it. Unfortunately for you and me, there aren't that many options for WG lovers unless you SO the pieces.  If I can't decide on the GMOP earrings, I might get another 20 motif necklace in chalcedony.  I just bought the 5 motif bracelet and LOVE it! . I also bought the WG MOP 5 motif bracelet but not sure if I love it as much.  It doesn't have as much iridescence as I would like and looks a a little flat.  Different from the 20 WG MOP necklace I have.


----------



## Lucynancy

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you... this is very helpful.  Your piece is beautiful and so iridescent!


Thank you, BigAkoya


----------



## Lucynancy

chromemilou said:


> I got some inspired by your photos Lucynancy and made an appt with my SA to see different samples of the GMOP.  Although they won't have the Magic 1 motif earrings I want to SO, I think it will be helpful for me to see other examples like the necklace, bracelet, ring and place the motif next to my face to at least get a rough idea of how the earrings might look and if they will be flattering.  I am sooo excited! Thanks again for the inspiration.


Happy to give ideas to a fellow VCA lover TpFer, Chromemilou!


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> omg! are we like the same person when it comes to VCA? lol.  I had the EXACT same thoughts.  \Initially I thought the animal clips were a bit too cutesy and I'm not really a brooch person, but now I'm into it. Unfortunately for you and me, there aren't that many options for WG lovers unless you SO the pieces.  If I can't decide on the GMOP earrings, I might get another 20 motif necklace in chalcedony.  I just bought the 5 motif bracelet and LOVE it! . I also bought the WG MOP 5 motif bracelet but not sure if I love it as much.  It doesn't have as much iridescence as I would like and looks a a little flat.  Different from the 20 WG MOP necklace I have.


Wow... yes yes yes... "cutesy" was exactly my thoughts at first on the animal clip, hence I blew it off as cutesy is totally not my look.  But I love this little panda guy now.

We truly are twins on VCA stuff... I have the WG MOP set (e.g. 20 motif, bracelet, and VA earrings). For the bracelet, I wonder if you think it looks flat because you see it straight on, flat.  For your necklace, you see it more at angle.  I don't know.  But I do know this... we are far more critical of our own pieces, I just enjoy them, and it puts an ear-to-ear smile on my face when I see it on me or when I see someone wearing it.  All VCA pieces are beautiful.

Since we have similar pieces... another thought.... I think my WG MOP bracelet looks lonely and a bit wimpy by itself.   I am thinking of getting another WG MOP bracelet to wear together.  Have you thought about that?  It might be something to try at the boutique.  I plan to try it at the boutique, and if I like two of the same bracelets together, I may SO two bracelets once I decide on oynx vs. GMOP.   It occurred to me because I have been wearing two (or three) of the exact same pearl bracelets at the same time. Then I thought, why not double up VCA bracelets?

By the way, if you love chalcedony and you already have a bracelet, I vote get a set!  You can add a 20 motif and earrings!  I'm so matchy matchy, probably to a fault.  I do think matchy matchy pulls together any outfit... even a simple striped tee, white skinny Bermuda shorts, and Chanel espadrilles... which seems to be my repeating 2021 Summer Look.   

Here is the photo that made me think to have two matching bracelet in case you might be interested.  I really like it (her bracelets are not exact matches, but you get the idea, just put a finger over the pave motif so see "only oynx").

So much drama, yet so much fun! You are lucky you live near a VCA.  I have to fly to a boutique, hence I need to plan out the pieces I want to have ready for me.  I can't wait to hear about your shopping experience and your thoughts!


----------



## Lucynancy

BigAkoya said:


> This is so cute.  There has been recent discussion on the animal clips in the VCA discussion thread.
> @TankerToad has a panda, and she wears it on her oynx 20 motif.  It's super super cute.  If you have a 20, that might b a thought, or a Magic long pendant, you can have the little guy "grab" on to the chain like he's slowly walking down toward your Magic motif.
> 
> Here are photos of @TankerToad 's panda-on-a-chain to give you an idea in case you might like to try it.  It is the cutest thing to me!  There are posts before and after this thread talking about these clips too.
> 
> You have a great collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
> 
> 
> Decided to wear a few VCA pieces today... :graucho:   I especially love the Magic pendant and the Lotus ring! You could be the hand model for that ring! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Yes, I’ve seen it. Super cute panda. Almost all of VCA pieces are WG, so my little turtle will have to wait or maybe I can pair it with a Hermes chain as as a charm. Hmm, nice decisions


----------



## Lucynancy

BigAkoya said:


> Call me crazy, but this is also part of my oynx vs. GMOP dilemma.  I have a 20 WG MOP also, and I briefly tried on the panda with the MOP.  For some reason, it didn't get my attention, so I passed.  At the time, I was not really interested in the animal clips and just tried it on as my SA showed me the tray, so that might have factored into my lack of interest for the little panda guy.
> 
> Anyway, fast forward to these photos, and wow... the little panda looks so perfect hanging on oynx.
> So... if I get the oynx set, I was also going to get the little panda too as part of the set.  I am going to try on the panda again with my 20 WG MOP and really pay more attention, as the little guy may look fine with WG MOP.  He is the only WG animal clip, so choices are limited.
> 
> I can't wait to hear you thoughts when you go to the boutique!  I'm so excited for you!  I am sure you'll have lots of fun!


BigAkoya, I have the 20 motif WG MOP too. Same thoughts on getting WG animal charm, so cute panda but the little turtle was calling my name…hehe….and I love that turtles represent good health and long life, so I simply threw caution to the wind


----------



## smallfry

My first VCA piece!  A birthday gift from my sweet husband    I can't stop staring at this stone, it's so amazing.  I'm really excited to join you all in this wonderful forum!


----------



## deedeedor

Happyish said:


> Lucky Animals! Chosen for compatibility of imagery, shape and color, not to mention that they're so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5095380


Oh my goooooodness!!! They are so cute!!

want them both too!!


----------



## slyeee

smallfry said:


> My first VCA piece!  A birthday gift from my sweet husband    I can't stop staring at this stone, it's so amazing.  I'm really excited to join you all in this wonderful forum!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107022
> View attachment 5107023


Happy birthday and congrats on the lovely item! Also, cute animals!!!


----------



## Winiebean

A few weeks after my first vca purchase the end of april, the item I initially went looking for came in!!!my SA called me right away with pics and video, I purchased over the phone.. it’s finally back from sizing and I couldn’t be more happy! managed to get it pre-price increase too.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Went to the store to pick up my guilloche and found this.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

This will be next


----------



## lisawhit

Perlee sweet clover bracelet is my latest purchase...just showing it with the perlee clover bracelet - both yellow gold


----------



## wisconsin

Got these last week!


----------



## missie1

My RG GMOP bracelet arrived today and it’s perfect match for vintage Alhambra necklace  I got few weeks from wonderful TPF member.


----------



## BBINX

Reserved the malachite pieces a few weeks ago and made it to Vegas to claim them today. Almost added the bracelet but decided to think about it a little longer. Couldn’t pass up the Sweet WG MP earrings (tried the Sweet onyx too). The size works well for my small ears. The Vintage size looks like Magic size on my lobe but worked in the Malachite.


----------



## Yodabest

wisconsin said:


> Got these last week!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112216


I have the magic 6 motif in yellow gold with MOP and onyx. It’s such a beautiful and surprisingly versatile bracelet. Enjoy it!!


----------



## wisconsin

PC1984 said:


> I have the magic 6 motif in yellow gold with MOP and onyx. It’s such a beautiful and surprisingly versatile bracelet. Enjoy it!!


Thank you. It is even more beautiful than I expected it to be.


----------



## A bottle of Red

wisconsin said:


> Got these last week!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112216


Love the necklace!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBINX said:


> Reserved the malachite pieces a few weeks ago and made it to Vegas to claim them today. Almost added the bracelet but decided to think about it a little longer. Couldn’t pass up the Sweet WG MP earrings (tried the Sweet onyx too). The size works well for my small ears. The Vintage size looks like Magic size on my lobe but worked in the Malachite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112317
> View attachment 5112318
> View attachment 5112320


Congrats on all the beautiful pieces and especially on the malachite magic earrings! I absolutely love mine!


----------



## wisconsin

A bottle of Red said:


> Love the necklace!


Thank you! I had wanted something with chalcedony forever.


----------



## 880

A bottle of Red said:


> Love the necklace!


+1! @wisconsin, so happy for you! Love chalcedony!

@lisawhit, love your latest stack edition! I keep returning to your pics!


----------



## oceanz22

2nd VCA purchase. Love it ❤  Contemplating this with the YG Guilloche pendant. So hard to make a choice! thanks for letting me to share.


----------



## innerpeace85

oceanz22 said:


> 2nd VCA purchase. Love it ❤  Contemplating this with the YG Guilloche pendant. So hard to make a choice! thanks for letting me to share.


Congrats!! Pave VA pendant is my most used VCA piece. Hope you get a lot of wear out of it!


----------



## nycmamaofone

My new in: my unicorn item, the large YG Frivole earrings. My amazing SA called and of course I had to get them!! I turned them down before and didn’t make the same mistake!


----------



## Happyish

nycmamaofone said:


> My new in: my unicorn item, the large YG Frivole earrings. My amazing SA called and of course I had to get them!! I turned them down before and didn’t make the same mistake!


Congratulations! I have these too and love them. May they give you many years of wear and pleasure.


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> My new in: my unicorn item, the large YG Frivole earrings. My amazing SA called and of course I had to get them!! I turned them down before and didn’t make the same mistake!


You got them!  Yippee!  Congratulations!


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> You got them!  Yippee!  Congratulations!


Thank you! I couldn’t believe it when mu SA called with the good news!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Happyish said:


> Congratulations! I have these too and love them. May they give you many years of wear and pleasure.


Thank you so much! Yes, these are definitely a forever piece .


----------



## glamourbag

nycmamaofone said:


> My new in: my unicorn item, the large YG Frivole earrings. My amazing SA called and of course I had to get them!! I turned them down before and didn’t make the same mistake!


They are perfect! Congratulations. Now you have a set. Do you plan to add any other Frivole pieces?


----------



## nycmamaofone

glamourbag said:


> They are perfect! Congratulations. Now you have a set. Do you plan to add any other Frivole pieces?


Nope, I think I’m done with Frivole! I want to add some more 5-motif bracelets (onyx and Guilloche) and two other items (Cartier, Messika). After that I’ll slow down I hope .


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> My new in: my unicorn item, the large YG Frivole earrings. My amazing SA called and of course I had to get them!! I turned them down before and didn’t make the same mistake!


These look amazing on you and will make a perfect set for your BTF ring! Many congrats!
Right now I am crushing on Frivole earrings myself!


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> These look amazing on you and will make a perfect set for your BTF ring! Many congrats!
> Right now I am crushing on Frivole earrings myself!


Thank you!! Frivole is truly magical   . Which size are you thinking about?


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Thank you!! Frivole is truly magical   . Which size are you thinking about?


Going for the pave ones in small.


----------



## celestial8

Yesterday I placed a deposit for the white gold mother of pearl 5 motif bracelet — my second VCA piece. I compared it with the yellow gold (which was available to purchase immediately) but as soon as I compared it with white gold against my skin tone it was no contest. I have very pale/cool skin tone that white gold compliments very nicely. I feel like I’m wearing the white gold, whereas the yellow gold was wearing me, if that makes sense. The white gold bracelet will also pair very well with my white gold guilloche pendant necklace. 

In my boutique (in Canada) stock is extremely low, due to the pandemic and price increase in America causing a rush in sales so more stock was diverted to America rather than Canada. So I had to place a 30% deposit with a vague “a few weeks to a few months” timeline! Hopefully I don’t have to wait too long but I’m happy to wait to get something I love. I will share photos when available.


----------



## BigAkoya

celestial8 said:


> Yesterday I placed a deposit for the white gold mother of pearl 5 motif bracelet — my second VCA piece. I compared it with the yellow gold (which was available to purchase immediately) but as soon as I compared it with white gold against my skin tone it was no contest. I have very pale/cool skin tone that white gold compliments very nicely. I feel like I’m wearing the white gold, whereas the yellow gold was wearing me, if that makes sense. The white gold bracelet will also pair very well with my white gold guilloche pendant necklace.
> 
> In my boutique (in Canada) stock is extremely low, due to the pandemic and price increase in America causing a rush in sales so more stock was diverted to America rather than Canada. So I had to place a 30% deposit with a vague “a few weeks to a few months” timeline! Hopefully I don’t have to wait too long but I’m happy to wait to get something I love. I will share photos when available.


I am a WG lover too!  I have the WG MOP set, including this bracelet.  I think you will love it.  It will go great with your guilloche pendant!  I am sure you know this, but VCA can size the bracelet for you for a perfect fit.

Congratulations to you!  I hope you get it soon.  I do think inventory is coming back!


----------



## celestial8

BigAkoya said:


> I am a WG lover too!  I have the WG MOP set, including this bracelet.  I think you will love it.  It will go great with your guilloche pendant!  I am sure you know this, but VCA can size the bracelet for you for a perfect fit.
> 
> Congratulations to you!  I hope you get it soon.  I do think inventory is coming back!



Wow, I bet the set looks heavenly.  Thank you so much. I think I must have big wrists because the bracelet was a perfect fit on me without needing alterations, so that’s convenient!

How do you find caring for mother of pearl? Do you think it holds up well over time? I don’t wear my jewelry in the shower or when I sleep (to be honest I’m one of those people who does baby their jewelry a bit) so I figured MOP would fare well with my preferences. I also don’t stack my bracelets.


----------



## BigAkoya

celestial8 said:


> Wow, I bet the set looks heavenly.  Thank you so much. I think I must have big wrists because the bracelet was a perfect fit on me without needing alterations, so that’s convenient!
> 
> How do you find caring for mother of pearl? Do you think it holds up well over time? I don’t wear my jewelry in the shower or when I sleep (to be honest I’m one of those people who does baby their jewelry a bit) so I figured MOP would fare well with my preferences. I also don’t stack my bracelets.


You'll be fine with MOP.  I'm a big pearl/MOP lover, and I am really rough with my jewelry truth be told.  I wear my jewelry all the time and do not baby it.  I can't sleep with jewelry on, so I do take it off at night.  

Since you are more careful, you will be fine.  MOP holds up really well.  
I think it's a plus you did not have to shorten it!  I had to shorten mine.  I almost hesitated because I thought, I am now going to lose these darn extra links, but I shortened it anyway as the bracelet looked better on me shortened.  

Luck you... you get to take advantage of the whole bracelet and not have to deal with leftover links!    
Congrats again!  Please share photos if you wish!


----------



## celestial8

BigAkoya said:


> You'll be fine with MOP.  I'm a big pearl/MOP lover, and I am really rough with my jewelry truth be told.  I wear my jewelry all the time and do not baby it.  I can't sleep with jewelry on, so I do take it off at night.
> 
> Since you are more careful, you will be fine.  MOP holds up really well.
> I think it's a plus you did not have to shorten it!  I had to shorten mine.  I almost hesitated because I thought, I am now going to lose these darn extra links, but I shortened it anyway as the bracelet looked better on me shortened.
> 
> Luck you... you get to take advantage of the whole bracelet and not have to deal with leftover links!
> Congrats again!  Please share photos if you wish!



Thank you so much. I really appreciate you sharing your experience with MOP. It’s very helpful. I will absolutely share photos once it arrives!


----------



## surfer

New addition


----------



## EpiFanatic

Lucynancy said:


> Posted it under "Special Order" & decided....ah well, it is my latest VCA piece as well
> 
> View attachment 5102708


Absolutely gorgeous and so dressy looking. The WG makes the GMOP look so bright!  I often find YG and RG makes GMOP darker than I prefer.


----------



## Changeitup

New addition. YG Perlee Signature bracelet XS worn with my small YG JUC with diamonds (15). Adore this combo. Love the shine of the Perlee Signature and the JUC, and the two bracelets don‘t cross over each other because the beaded edge prevents that. My everyday 24/7 stack going forward.


----------



## Suzie

I finally saved up enough and bought these earrings. I will pick them up tomorrow when I go into the city. Interestingly they went down in price by AU$1100 in the last month? I am not complaining.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Suzie said:


> I finally saved up enough and bought these earrings. I will pick them up tomorrow when I go into the city. Interestingly they went down in price by AU$1100 in the last month? I am not complaining.
> View attachment 5118613


Congratulations!!  Such gorgeous earrings  and a price drop. It was meant to be.


----------



## DS2006

Suzie said:


> I finally saved up enough and bought these earrings. I will pick them up tomorrow when I go into the city. Interestingly they went down in price by AU$1100 in the last month? I am not complaining.
> View attachment 5118613


LOVE these!!! How lucky for you that you bought after the price decrease! Apparently all of the two motif earrings dropped in price!  Are the pave clovers the exact same size as the single vintage earrings?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Changeitup said:


> New addition. YG Perlee Signature bracelet XS worn with my small YG JUC with diamonds (15). Adore this combo. Love the shine of the Perlee Signature and the JUC, and the two bracelets don‘t cross over each other because the beaded edge prevents that. My everyday 24/7 stack going forward.


Such a lovely stack. The sizes seem to match perfectly and the polished perlee bangle seems to work beautifully with many so many pieces. Also love the diamonds on the JUC. Congratulations!!


----------



## Changeitup

EpiFanatic said:


> Such a lovely stack. The sizes seem to match perfectly and the polished perlee bangle seems to work beautifully with many so many pieces. Also love the diamonds on the JUC. Congratulations!!


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> View attachment 5118421
> 
> 
> New addition


Obsessed! Which size is your favorite?


----------



## XCCX

Changeitup said:


> New addition. YG Perlee Signature bracelet XS worn with my small YG JUC with diamonds (15). Adore this combo. Love the shine of the Perlee Signature and the JUC, and the two bracelets don‘t cross over each other because the beaded edge prevents that. My everyday 24/7 stack going forward.


Thank you for sharing your beautiful stack! I should then experiment and stack my WG signature perlee (medium) with my Cartier love bracelets (18)!
When I bought my signature perlee in 2013, they used to call it S,M and L so I’m note sure what is the medium equivalent to now in CM? But I feel it’s 17, it’s definitely a tad smaller than my love


----------



## 880

Suzie said:


> I finally saved up enough and bought these earrings. I will pick them up tomorrow when I go into the city. Interestingly they went down in price by AU$1100 in the last month? I am not complaining.
> View attachment 5118613


Congratulations! They are gorgeous! I am so happy for you!  And, it’s like you saved the price difference!


----------



## surfer

eternallove4bag said:


> Obsessed! Which size is your favorite?


Both haha I am hopeless


----------



## Suzie

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  Such gorgeous earrings  and a price drop. It was meant to be.


Thank you so much, they are stunning in person.


----------



## Suzie

DS2006 said:


> LOVE these!!! How lucky for you that you bought after the price decrease! Apparently all of the two motif earrings dropped in price!  Are the pave clovers the exact same size as the single vintage earrings?


Hi, the pave part are the same size as the vintage and the onyx are in between the vintage and magic. I asked the SA what the size was called and she said that they didn’t have a name so we christened it the in between size.


----------



## Suzie

880 said:


> Congratulations! They are gorgeous! I am so happy for you!  And, it’s like you saved the price difference!


It was meant to be for sure.


----------



## 911snowball

Such a fantastic addition to your wg onyx and wg alhambra collection Suzie!  Fits right into the family for sure!


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> Both haha I am hopeless


Haha I don’t blame you! Both are amazing sizes too have!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Suzie said:


> I finally saved up enough and bought these earrings. I will pick them up tomorrow when I go into the city. Interestingly they went down in price by AU$1100 in the last month? I am not complaining.
> View attachment 5118613


These are absolutely stunning! Many congrats!


----------



## luckylove

Suzie said:


> I finally saved up enough and bought these earrings. I will pick them up tomorrow when I go into the city. Interestingly they went down in price by AU$1100 in the last month? I am not complaining.
> View attachment 5118613


 Love these! Susie, congratulations on your new earrings! I have been thinking about these as well; may I ask how how plan to wear them? Will you save them for dressier events? I am trying to decide if I were to get them, would I reserve only for more formal occasions...


----------



## Suzie

911snowball said:


> Such a fantastic addition to your wg onyx and wg alhambra collection Suzie!  Fits right into the family for sure!


Thank you, I am so happy I got them.


----------



## Suzie

eternallove4bag said:


> These are absolutely stunning! Many congrats!


Thank you, they do fit in nicely. I will have to do a photo update of my collection now.


----------



## Suzie

luckylove said:


> Love these! Susie, congratulations on your new earrings! I have been thinking about these as well; may I ask how how plan to wear them? Will you save them for dressier events? I am trying to decide if I were to get them, would I reserve only for more formal occasions...


I got them yesterday and wore them out for dinner last night with a black basic round neck top and a pair of black jeans. I also wore my 20 motif Alhambra onyx and white gold necklace.
So I plan to wear them a lot and not just for formal occasions.


----------



## couturequeen

My dream earrings are so comfortable and sparkly!


----------



## Suzie

couturequeen said:


> My dream earrings are so comfortable and sparkly!


They are stunning.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Suzie said:


> Thank you, they do fit in nicely. I will have to do a photo update of my collection now.


Ooh yes! Would love to see a family picture of your collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

couturequeen said:


> My dream earrings are so comfortable and sparkly!


These are my absolute favorites too! I have them in rose gold!


----------



## Lucynancy

EpiFanatic said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and so dressy looking. The WG makes the GMOP look so bright!  I often find YG and RG makes GMOP darker than I prefer.


Totally agree with you, EpiFanatic.. it is a kinda modern vibe too


----------



## glitzgal97

Purchased before price increase - rose gold GMOP magic pendant and single row diamond bracelet  between VCA and Chanel price increases this year I need to find cheaper interests!!!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glitzgal97 said:


> Purchased before price increase - rose gold GMOP magic pendant and single row diamond bracelet  between VCA and Chanel price increases this year I need to find cheaper interests!!!!!!
> View attachment 5122937
> View attachment 5122938


Haha we all do! Gorgeous additions!


----------



## A bottle of Red

glitzgal97 said:


> Purchased before price increase - rose gold GMOP magic pendant and single row diamond bracelet  between VCA and Chanel price increases this year I need to find cheaper interests!!!!!!
> View attachment 5122937
> View attachment 5122938


That pendant,  wow! It is stunning!


----------



## Lien

glitzgal97 said:


> Purchased before price increase - rose gold GMOP magic pendant and single row diamond bracelet  between VCA and Chanel price increases this year I need to find cheaper interests!!!!!!
> View attachment 5122937
> View attachment 5122938



"cheaper"!!!


----------



## Allthebagsmine

Looking to purchase VCA necklace, are the necklaces  super short? I believe its 15 inches


----------



## tcorry

Allthebagsmine said:


> Looking to purchase VCA necklace, are the necklaces  super short? I believe its 15 inches



The single motif Alhambra necklace (not sure if that's the one you're thinking of) is published as 16.54 inches but you can get it extended (I think that includes the space of the motif so your measurement is accurate). I ordered my single motif Alhambra pendant on the phone and then after receiving it sent it back to get extended Since it was a phone order I had to receive the necklace before it was lengthened.  It's either 60 or 90 days to do that at no cost after the purchase. Always good to confirm timing with VCA as things can change I hope this helps.


----------



## Allthebagsmine

tcorry said:


> The single motif Alhambra necklace (not sure if that's the one you're thinking of) is published as 16.54 inches but you can get it extended (I think that includes the space of the motif so your measurement is accurate). I ordered my single motif Alhambra pendant on the phone and then after receiving it sent it back to get extended Since it was a phone order I had to receive the necklace before it was lengthened.  It's either 60 or 90 days to do that at no cost after the purchase. Always good to confirm timing with VCA as things can change I hope this helps.


Thank you.


----------



## Anin96

Got a guilloché ring and ordered the 5 motif bracelet.  Does anyone know that the wait time is these days for the guilloché bracelet?


----------



## celestial8

Anin96 said:


> Got a guilloché ring and ordered the 5 motif bracelet.  Does anyone know that the wait time is these days for the guilloché bracelet?



Absolutely gorgeous ring. Congratulations! I've been told that wait times for the guilloche bracelet are up to one year.


----------



## Anin96

celestial8 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ring. Congratulations! I've been told that wait times for the guilloche bracelet are up to one year.


Thanks, my gut tells me that it might take that long


----------



## surfer

Welcome home mr Leo


----------



## BigAkoya

surfer said:


> Welcome home mr Leo
> View attachment 5131575
> View attachment 5131576


Love him!  I am so glad you got him!  Super cute. 
Love how you hung him with your chains!  (see my response to you on the Action post on flipping and wearing this little lion on the side).


----------



## kimber418

Anin96 said:


> Got a guilloché ring and ordered the 5 motif bracelet.  Does anyone know that the wait time is these days for the guilloché bracelet?


I just got mine a few weeks ago from the Houston Boutique and it came in less than 10 days.  Here is a photo of my 
guilloche with my 5 motif turquoise.  I love this bracelet.  It has such a beautiful "sparkle".


----------



## BigAkoya

kimber418 said:


> I just got mine a few weeks ago from the Houston Boutique and it came in less than 10 days.  Here is a photo of my
> guilloche with my 5 motif turquoise.  I love this bracelet.  It has such a beautiful "sparkle".
> 
> View attachment 5131655


I love this, especially your turquoise bracelet!  Such a beautiful set together!  Congratulations!


----------



## junngch

Went to store to pick up the wg perlee clover bracelet I prepaid in May. I really love it. I also tried on the new thin version which I don’t like at all.


----------



## celestial8

My SA sent me a photo of this beauty today. I placed a deposit for this bracelet a few weeks ago and it finally arrived today. It’s my second VCA piece and I am hoping it will pair nicely with my white gold Guilloche holiday pendant. What do you think?


----------



## mikimoto007

celestial8 said:


> My SA sent me a photo of this beauty today. I placed a deposit for this bracelet a few weeks ago and it finally arrived today. It’s my second VCA piece and I am hoping it will pair nicely with my white gold Guilloche holiday pendant. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5133265



My first piece was the 2020 holiday pendant also. I think of all of VCA's regular options this will compliment the pendant the best - there isn't much choice with WG. The only other piece I can think of is the clover perlee bangle and that's a whole other ball game. I think this is a great match. I considered this as a second piece because  mop is so classic but I think I love blue agate more.


----------



## celestial8

mikimoto007 said:


> My first piece was the 2020 holiday pendant also. I think of all of VCA's regular options this will compliment the pendant the best - there isn't much choice with WG. The only other piece I can think of is the clover perlee bangle and that's a whole other ball game. I think this is a great match. I considered this as a second piece because  mop is so classic but I think I love blue agate more.



I totally agree. If you love blue agate more than mop, then you should go with blue agate. You won’t regret going with what makes your heart sing most!


----------



## linda83

surfer said:


> Welcome home mr Leo
> View attachment 5131575
> View attachment 5131576



Beautiful!! Is that a GMOP 20-motif in YG?


----------



## surfer

linda83 said:


> Beautiful!! Is that a GMOP 20-motif in YG?


It's 10 gmop and 10 mop combined dear


----------



## linda83

surfer said:


> It's 10 gmop and 10 mop combined dear



Love it!  I assume the 10 GMOP was an SO? I just ordered a 20 GMOP in RG on Friday... Can't wait until it arrives, especially after seeing your GMOP


----------



## surfer

linda83 said:


> Love it!  I assume the 10 GMOP was an SO? I just ordered a 20 GMOP in RG on Friday... Can't wait until it arrives, especially after seeing your GMOP


Yes it was an SO! Congrats on yours hun I hope it comes soon!


----------



## catmdl

My very first VCA piece! It’s the vintage Alhambra pendant in white gold MOP. It’s so stunning in person


----------



## celestial8

catmdl said:


> My very first VCA piece! It’s the vintage Alhambra pendant in white gold MOP. It’s so stunning in person



Wow, I adore white gold with white MOP. Such a beautiful combination. Enjoy it!


----------



## ms.maple

My first VCA - i went though a few options before realizing this was the one for me. It’s not very popular on here but I love it!


----------



## celestial8

Finally got to pick up this beauty today.  Though difficult to capture on camera, I love the iridescence of the white mother of pearl as it plays with the light. Also not captured is the way the white gold chain sparkles in the light. I love how feminine and elegant this bracelet makes me feel. I've noticed that the mother of pearl with yellow gold is a more popular, classic, combination, but I prefer white gold against my cool, pink, skin tone and thought it would compliment my white gold guilloche pendant nicely.


----------



## mmgoodies

Got the 5row bracelet today


----------



## BigAkoya

celestial8 said:


> Finally got to pick up this beauty today.  Though difficult to capture on camera, I love the iridescence of the white mother of pearl as it plays with the light. Also not captured is the way the white gold chain sparkles in the light. I love how feminine and elegant this bracelet makes me feel. I've noticed that the mother of pearl with yellow gold is a more popular, classic, combination, but I prefer white gold against my cool, pink, skin tone and thought it would compliment my white gold guilloche pendant nicely.
> 
> View attachment 5139833
> 
> View attachment 5139835
> View attachment 5139838
> View attachment 5139840


This looks beautifuil on you!  I like WG MOP too, and your bracelet is gorgeous.  Fits you great too.


----------



## EpiFanatic

celestial8 said:


> Finally got to pick up this beauty today.  Though difficult to capture on camera, I love the iridescence of the white mother of pearl as it plays with the light. Also not captured is the way the white gold chain sparkles in the light. I love how feminine and elegant this bracelet makes me feel. I've noticed that the mother of pearl with yellow gold is a more popular, classic, combination, but I prefer white gold against my cool, pink, skin tone and thought it would compliment my white gold guilloche pendant nicely.
> 
> View attachment 5139833
> 
> View attachment 5139835
> View attachment 5139838
> View attachment 5139840


The WG MOP does look amazing on you. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## celestial8

BigAkoya said:


> This looks beautifuil on you!  I like WG MOP too, and your bracelet is gorgeous.  Fits you great too.





EpiFanatic said:


> The WG MOP does look amazing on you. ❤❤❤



Thank you both so much! I'm looking forward to getting a lot of wear out of it. I feel like it is so easy to dress Alhambra up and down.


----------



## celestial8

Last few photos... I wanted to add some photos to demonstrate the elegant iridescence of the mother of pearl. Each motif is unique and special in its own way. It reminds me of clouds and watercolor paintings.


----------



## jese1988

My first VCA pieces. I am so happy to finally got these and bonus points I bought it in VCA Place Vendôme, Paris. It was such a nice experience. The service is impeccable and beautiful & huge boutique.


----------



## BigAkoya

jese1988 said:


> My first VCA pieces. I am so happy to finally got these and bonus points I bought it in VCA Place Vendôme, Paris. It was such a nice experience. The service is impeccable and beautiful & huge boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140680


Beautiful set!  They look like WG?  But, I can't tell for sure.  Gorgeous and congratulations!


----------



## Taiwo92

She’s on her way to me and I’m so excited! I got the sweet mop necklace (currently in my mid twenties, I thought it fits my current style). While we do have a store in Toronto, I decided to order online since i live far from yorkdale. This is my first VCA and I’m looking forward to more pieces! I keep stalking my Conceirge to see if she’s here yet. Will post pics once she arrives!


----------



## TankerToad

mmgoodies said:


> Got the 5row bracelet today
> 
> View attachment 5139946


Twins on the 5 row- love these 2 together - you are inspiring me-


----------



## Taiwo92

This beauty came today and I’m so excited - chain is very sparkly! Thanks for letting me share.

Now I just have to decide if I want to add a 5 motif onyx bracelet or cartier sm juc bracelet


----------



## EpiFanatic

Taiwo92 said:


> This beauty came today and I’m so excited - chain is very sparkly! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Now I just have to decide if I want to add a 5 motif onyx bracelet or cartier sm juc bracelet


That is one of the things that stood out to me, how sparkly VCA chains are.  I love them.  Enjoy your lovely piece.


----------



## Anin96

I got my new baby yesterday! 
So in love...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Anin96 said:


> I got my new baby yesterday!
> So in love...
> View attachment 5147580


Many congrats! I love carnelian!


----------



## Anin96

EpiFanatic said:


> That is one of the things that stood out to me, how sparkly VCA chains are.  I love them.  Enjoy your lovely piece.



So true!  The quality just absolutely stands out


----------



## jp824

Taiwo92 said:


> This beauty came today and I’m so excited - chain is very sparkly! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Now I just have to decide if I want to add a 5 motif onyx bracelet or cartier sm juc bracelet


Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## jp824

Anin96 said:


> I got my new baby yesterday!
> So in love...
> View attachment 5147580


I love carnelian!  Congrats!


----------



## jp824

I have the magic yellow gold guilloche necklace, and while I love the size of it, I do find it tricky for everyday casual wear since it’s so shiny..lol.  I added this magic mop as an everyday casual wear when I’m too lazy to coordinate outfits with jewelry.


----------



## yubonita

EpiFanatic said:


> Just adding mod shots.


The earrings look lovely on you! Are these the small or large size?


----------



## EpiFanatic

yubonita said:


> The earrings look lovely on you! Are these the small or large size?


Thank you. They are the small size, between large and mini.


----------



## 911snowball

jp824, I have this pendant and wear it with everything. Like you said,  you just throw it on and it elevates any outfit with minimal effort. A real workhorse for sure.


----------



## Reddddddd

ms.maple said:


> My first VCA - i went though a few options before realizing this was the one for me. It’s not very popular on here but I love it!


Nice  I’ve had my eye on this one. Can you post another pic? Last month the SA told me there was only one in the US.


----------



## allure244

Lucky spring open wings ladybug bracelet


----------



## EpiFanatic

jp824 said:


> I have the magic yellow gold guilloche necklace, and while I love the size of it, I do find it tricky for everyday casual wear since it’s so shiny..lol.  I added this magic mop as an everyday casual wear when I’m too lazy to coordinate outfits with jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 5153825


I love how neutral this piece is, yet makes such a statement.  Congratulations!  I bet you will get so much wear out of it.


----------



## MyDogTink

jp824 said:


> I have the magic yellow gold guilloche necklace, and while I love the size of it, I do find it tricky for everyday casual wear since it’s so shiny..lol.  I added this magic mop as an everyday casual wear when I’m too lazy to coordinate outfits with jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 5153825


This was my first VCA piece. The one that started it all for me. Enjoy it!


----------



## jp824

911snowball said:


> jp824, I have this pendant and wear it with everything. Like you said,  you just throw it on and it elevates any outfit with minimal effort. A real workhorse for sure.


I wore it with a T-shirt and jeans today..lol.


----------



## jp824

MyDogTink said:


> This was my first VCA piece. The one that started it all for me. Enjoy it!


Thank you!


----------



## jp824

EpiFanatic said:


> I love how neutral this piece is, yet makes such a statement.  Congratulations!  I bet you will get so much wear out of it.


Thank you! Yes I am definitely getting a lot of mileage out of it.


----------



## ms.maple

Reddddddd said:


> Nice  I’ve had my eye on this one. Can you post another pic? Last month the SA told me there was only one in the US.



Is there something about it in particular you’d like to see? I can try and take a specific pic.
My SA told me she’d never seen it in store before (in Canada). We had to request it. Surprisingly it came quicker than either of us expected.


----------



## Chanelandco

Frist VCA purchase ! An onyx set .
Love the idea to connect both as a neckace.


----------



## missie1

Chanelandco said:


> Frist VCA purchase ! An onyx set .
> Love the idea to connect both as a neckace.
> View attachment 5159003
> 
> View attachment 5159004


Congratulations this is beautiful


----------



## jp824

Chanelandco said:


> Frist VCA purchase ! An onyx set .
> Love the idea to connect both as a neckace.
> View attachment 5159003
> 
> View attachment 5159004


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## safari88

My new chalcedony bracelet


----------



## Notorious Pink

candeyige said:


> My new chalcedony bracelet


So beautiful!


----------



## CateMoss

I bought the Vintage pendant in YG onyx today. Now I really need the matching earrings


----------



## BBINX

My SA had to order this bracelet even though it was available online. Arrived this morning……..


----------



## kimber418

celestial8 said:


> My SA sent me a photo of this beauty today. I placed a deposit for this bracelet a few weeks ago and it finally arrived today. It’s my second VCA piece and I am hoping it will pair nicely with my white gold Guilloche holiday pendant. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5133265


This is gorgeous!  I love it.  Can you tell me what stone it is?  From the photo I cannot tell if it is white gold?  Gorgeous!


----------



## celestial8

kimber418 said:


> This is gorgeous!  I love it.  Can you tell me what stone it is?  From the photo I cannot tell if it is white gold?  Gorgeous!



Thank you! This is white mother of pearl with white gold.


----------



## Reddddddd

ms.maple said:


> Is there something about it in particular you’d like to see? I can try and take a specific pic.
> My SA told me she’d never seen it in store before (in Canada). We had to request it. Surprisingly it came quicker than either of us expected.


If the the same one I saw, it looked like one of the motifs dangled like a charm.


----------



## Ylesiya

Picked up this beauty from the store recently 
The SA told me no more deposits allowed, only FCFS...


----------



## ms.maple

Reddddddd said:


> If the the same one I saw, it looked like one of the motifs dangled like a charm.



Yes! That is the one.


----------



## lolakitten

Ylesiya said:


> Picked up this beauty from the store recently
> The SA told me no more deposits allowed, only FCFS...
> 
> View attachment 5170333


Congrats, they are lovely! What is FCFS?


----------



## glitzgal97

lolakitten said:


> Congrats, they are lovely! What is FCFS?


probably first come first serve!


----------



## lolakitten

glitzgal97 said:


> probably first come first serve!


Ah yes, that makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Reddddddd

ms.maple said:


> Yes! That is the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170589


Yes!!  Do you like it?
BTW it looks nice on you.


----------



## SouthTampa

candeyige said:


> My new chalcedony bracelet


This is what I have decided will be my very first VCA purchase.    I then would like to add the magic matching necklace.


----------



## SouthTampa

candeyige said:


> My new chalcedony bracelet


Yours is the perfect shade of lilac I am looking for.


----------



## safari88

SouthTampa said:


> Yours is the perfect shade of lilac I am looking for.



Thank you!!  Hope you could find the stones you like.
Look forward to seeing your bracelet and necklace soon


----------



## OKComputer

Frivole pave earrings, finally! @Rami00 and @lynne_ross made me do it!


----------



## 880

OKComputer said:


> Frivole pave earrings, finally! @Rami00 and @lynne_ross made me do it!


So gorgeous On you! Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

OKComputer said:


> Frivole pave earrings, finally! @Rami00 and @lynne_ross made me do it!


Congratulations!!!!   They are so amazing!


----------



## Rami00

OKComputer said:


> Frivole pave earrings, finally! @Rami00 and @lynne_ross made me do it!


YAY!! I love it on you, congratulations!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Sweet Alhambra watch in rose gold and pink MOP:


----------



## lynne_ross

OKComputer said:


> Frivole pave earrings, finally! @Rami00 and @lynne_ross made me do it!


Finally! They look beautiful on you - really pop against your hair. Enjoy.


----------



## lynne_ross

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Sweet Alhambra watch in rose gold and pink MOP:
> 
> View attachment 5172980
> View attachment 5172983


How pink was the mop? Still have not seen this in person.


----------



## Happyish

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Sweet Alhambra watch in rose gold and pink MOP:
> 
> View attachment 5172980
> View attachment 5172983


What is the necklace? It looks like a combination of Magic and vintage size Alhambra's with WG, onyx and pave diamonds? I can't find anything like it on the website, so if you can help, that would be great! By the way, the watch looks beautiful!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Happyish said:


> What is the necklace? It looks like a combination of Magic and vintage size Alhambra's with WG, onyx and pave diamonds? I can't find anything like it on the website, so if you can help, that would be great! By the way, the watch looks beautiful!



The WG, onyx and pave diamonds necklace and watch are NYC flagship store LE pieces. I’m not a WG person so I didn’t take them.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

lynne_ross said:


> How pink was the mop? Still have not seen this in person.



It’s pretty pink to me. My SA says that the pink MOP varies in pinkness and he picked the most pink one for me. I’m very happy with the color.


----------



## eternallove4bag

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Sweet Alhambra watch in rose gold and pink MOP:
> 
> View attachment 5172980
> View attachment 5172983


I love this watch! Almost pulled the trigger on this earlier this year! Many congrats.


----------



## innerpeace85

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Sweet Alhambra watch in rose gold and pink MOP:
> 
> View attachment 5172980
> View attachment 5172983


So beautiful! Congrats!
Do you find RG Guilloche motifs to be reddish pink? Is the difference between YG and RG subtle in Guilloche?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

eternallove4bag said:


> I love this watch! Almost pulled the trigger on this earlier this year! Many congrats.



Thank you. I actually passed on this watch when I was shown picture earlier this year, but when I finally saw it in person, I fell in love right away.


----------



## ms.maple

Reddddddd said:


> Yes!!  Do you like it?
> BTW it looks nice on you.



Thank you! 
Yes, I love it. I am glad that I waited to see this in real life - it is the right piece for me


----------



## ceedoan

went a little crazy with VCA this year. Sharing latest 2 purchases
GMOP + RG pendant + sweet 16 RG hammered necklace to layer together. Love how the GMOP can look depending on how the light hits it


----------



## Notorious Pink

ceedoan said:


> went a little crazy with VCA this year. Sharing latest 2 purchases
> GMOP + RG pendant + sweet 16 RG hammered necklace to layer together. Love how the GMOP can look depending on how the light hits it


Beautiful. Please post modeling pics!


----------



## OKComputer

I got the pave vintage bracelet to go with my pave vintage studs. I love it paired with a stack of Cartier loves or alternatively, with a pave love and the perlee. The flipping annoys me, but the underbelly of this is quite pretty and still catches light, so overall positives outweigh the negatives!


----------



## floridamama

OKComputer said:


> I got the pave vintage bracelet to go with my pave vintage studs. I love it paired with a stack of Cartier loves or alternatively, with a pave love and the perlee. The flipping annoys me, but the underbelly of this is quite pretty and still catches light, so overall positives outweigh the negatives!


Absolutely stunning! Saving this picture for inspiration wishlist


----------



## glamourbag

OKComputer said:


> I got the pave vintage bracelet to go with my pave vintage studs. I love it paired with a stack of Cartier loves or alternatively, with a pave love and the perlee. The flipping annoys me, but the underbelly of this is quite pretty and still catches light, so overall positives outweigh the negatives!


Wow! This whole combo is incredible.


----------



## missie1

OKComputer said:


> I got the pave vintage bracelet to go with my pave vintage studs. I love it paired with a stack of Cartier loves or alternatively, with a pave love and the perlee. The flipping annoys me, but the underbelly of this is quite pretty and still catches light, so overall positives outweigh the negatives!


Absolutely stunning … this is perfection


----------



## DS2006

OKComputer said:


> I got the pave vintage bracelet to go with my pave vintage studs. I love it paired with a stack of Cartier loves or alternatively, with a pave love and the perlee. The flipping annoys me, but the underbelly of this is quite pretty and still catches light, so overall positives outweigh the negatives!


You have chosen some very beautiful pieces! I love the pave bracelet and totally agree about the back side being very pretty!


----------



## shyla14

OKComputer said:


> I got the pave vintage bracelet to go with my pave vintage studs. I love it paired with a stack of Cartier loves or alternatively, with a pave love and the perlee. The flipping annoys me, but the underbelly of this is quite pretty and still catches light, so overall positives outweigh the negatives!
> Stunning! My dream stack for sure .


----------



## shyla14

Beautiful pieces! A dream stack for me for sure!


----------



## ♡ZCM♡

Thank you for letting me share   
My 1st piece, and waiting for the 2nd piece to be resized 
Looking forward to getting a rose gold piece for the 3rd purchase


----------



## glamourbag

♡ZCM♡ said:


> Thank you for letting me share
> My 1st piece, and waiting for the 2nd piece to be resized
> Looking forward to getting a rose gold piece for the 3rd purchase


Congratulations!! Such a good choice. Enjoy.


----------



## MyDogTink

♡ZCM♡ said:


> Thank you for letting me share
> My 1st piece, and waiting for the 2nd piece to be resized
> Looking forward to getting a rose gold piece for the 3rd purchase


Beautiful choice. Enjoy!


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

candeyige said:


> My new chalcedony bracelet


Love this, beautiful Did you purchase it in boutique or online, if I may ask? This one is on my wishlist and not having VCA boutique nearby me makes it difficult to decide if I should jump on online purchase. But I also like the fact that in store, you may get options to pick which one you like.


----------



## surfer

New addition. Was looking for a 5 motif but this came along and the patterns are so nice so....


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> New addition. Was looking for a 5 motif but this came along and the patterns are so nice so....
> View attachment 5189679


Gosh! Looks stunning. Your collection is seriously amazing!


----------



## surfer

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh! Looks stunning. Your collection is seriously amazing!


Too kind thanks hun!


----------



## kudlaty

couturequeen said:


> My dream earrings are so comfortable and sparkly!


These are my dream earrings too! They look soo beautiful on you! I’ve been eyeing them for a couple of months now, May I ask if yours are magic or vintage size?


----------



## jenaps

surfer said:


> New addition. Was looking for a 5 motif but this came along and the patterns are so nice so....
> View attachment 5189679


Are you going to pair this with the lion!?


----------



## EpiFanatic

♡ZCM♡ said:


> Thank you for letting me share
> My 1st piece, and waiting for the 2nd piece to be resized
> Looking forward to getting a rose gold piece for the 3rd purchase


Lovely first piece. Congratulations!!


----------



## surfer

jenaps said:


> Are you going to pair this with the lion!?


Yes started playing around already with the lion and my 10 wmop to make a 20 
I love that it's neutral and more versatile than my bright coloured stones!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> Are you going to pair this with the lion!?


Great idea!  It would look awesome with her cute little lion!


----------



## surfer

BigAkoya said:


> Great idea!  It would look awesome with her cute little lion!


Excuse the rush photos but here's some pics of her first day meeting her other vca family haha


----------



## surfer

jenaps said:


> Are you going to pair this with the lion!?


You have great memories!


----------



## BigAkoya

surfer said:


> Excuse the rush photos but here's some pics of her first day meeting her other vca family haha
> View attachment 5191200
> View attachment 5191201
> View attachment 5191202


That little lion on your 10 motif looks so gorgeous!  What a perfect match!  Love it!


----------



## surfer

BigAkoya said:


> That little lion on your 10 motif looks so gorgeous!  What a perfect match!  Love it!


Thank you so much dear!


----------



## jenaps

surfer said:


> Excuse the rush photos but here's some pics of her first day meeting her other vca family haha
> View attachment 5191200
> View attachment 5191201
> View attachment 5191202


Wow the TE and MOP look so good together!

and love the lion with the TE!


----------



## jenaps

surfer said:


> You have great memories!


Your style is just so stylishly memorable!


----------



## 911snowball

surfer, the striations on your new 10 motif TE are exceptional!


----------



## couturequeen

kudlaty said:


> These are my dream earrings too! They look soo beautiful on you! I’ve been eyeing them for a couple of months now, May I ask if yours are magic or vintage size?


Thank you! They are vintage.


----------



## Logic

Got my first VCA, I can see why it becomes an addiction the pieces are beautifully made! Sweet Alhambra rose gold carnelia bracelet. I couldn’t capture the colour red in pic


----------



## Xaerahh

Dear VCA lovers,
I am fairly new to the VCA club but wanted to share my humble new purchase, the 2019 holiday pendant! Found it at a consignment store in brand new condition with sticker still attached and I am over the moon! Pictured next to my RG grey MOP ☺️
Hoping to add the 2021 holiday pendant whatever it may be!


----------



## kkpp

Thank you for letting me share.
My first vca item, debating between sweet and vintage 5 motifs mop bracelets. 
May I ask if anyone wear it like this? I wear size 15 JUC bracelet. I’m afraid the motif might be easily damaged but also not sure if I have it shortened it will fit better. Having 2 links cut may still be too long for me.


----------



## sammix3

kkpp said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> My first vca item, debating between sweet and vintage 5 motifs mop bracelets.
> May I ask if anyone wear it like this? I wear size 15 JUC bracelet. I’m afraid the motif might be easily damaged but also not sure if I have it shortened it will fit better. Having 2 links cut may still be too long for me.


Some people do but it’s probably best for you to get links remove to fit to your liking


----------



## BigAkoya

kkpp said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> My first vca item, debating between sweet and vintage 5 motifs mop bracelets.
> May I ask if anyone wear it like this? I wear size 15 JUC bracelet. I’m afraid the motif might be easily damaged but also not sure if I have it shortened it will fit better. Having 2 links cut may still be too long for me.


Hi Congratulations on your first VCA!  It's beautiful.
I would shorten it.  The dangle makes it look like the bracelet is too big on you, which it is (it's like rolling up a pair of pants that are too long for you vs. really hemming them).  The dangle also makes it seem like you are trying to make it look like a charm bracelet, but it's not a charm.  You can see the end loop dangling so it looks sloppy and takes away from the elegance of the bracelet.   That's my opinion, and of course everyone has their preferences.   I would also get the 5 motif vs. Sweets.  Sweets is really really reall tiny as the line was made for kids.  Also, I think the classic Vintage size is more buildable for a collection and long term use. 

The bracelet is beautiful; I would shorten it to keep it's beauty and elegance.  Make it fit proper on you.  For a 15 JUC, depending on how tight you like to wear bracelets, you may need to take out four links.  Seeing how tight you are wearing it in the photo, I don't think two links is enough for what you want, so I think four links and maybe six.  VCA has these sizer trial bracelets you can try on to choose your fit.  Hope that helps.  Congrats again!


----------



## kkpp

sammix3 said:


> Some people do but it’s probably best for you to get links remove to fit to your liking


Thank you very much. I think I’ll get it shortened.


----------



## kkpp

BigAkoya said:


> Hi Congratulations on your first VCA!  It's beautiful.
> I would shorten it.  The dangle makes it look like the bracelet is too big on you, which it is (it's like rolling up a pair of pants that are too long for you vs. really hemming them).  The dangle also makes it seem like you are trying to make it look like a charm bracelet, but it's not a charm.  You can see the end loop dangling so it looks sloppy and takes away from the elegance of the bracelet.   That's my opinion, and of course everyone has their preferences.   I would also get the 5 motif vs. Sweets.  Sweets is really really reall tiny as the line was made for kids.  Also, I think the classic Vintage size is more buildable for a collection and long term use.
> 
> The bracelet is beautiful; I would shorten it to keep it's beauty and elegance.  Make it fit proper on you.  For a 15 JUC, depending on how tight you like to wear bracelets, you may need to take out four links.  Seeing how tight you are wearing it in the photo, I don't think two links is enough for what you want, so I think four links and maybe six.  VCA has these sizer trial bracelets you can try on to choose your fit.  Hope that helps.  Congrats again!


Thank you very much for your suggestion. I agree it looks best when it fits also afraid of damaging the dangling motif. I just know about the sizer trial bracelet it’s a relief. I will get it resize this week. Thank you again for your kind reply.


----------



## jmc495

If you remove the links, do they give you the links back ? What if I want to hand them over to my daughter but sizing is off.. can they just add the links back ?


----------



## BigAkoya

jmc495 said:


> If you remove the links, do they give you the links back ? What if I want to hand them over to my daughter but sizing is off.. can they just add the links back ?


Yes to both.  You get your links back.  I had my shortened by two links and got them back.  
Also, if you ever lose these extra links, no worries. you can get new ones if you ever want to lengthen.  The SA told me it's not a big deal if you lose/misplace them.


----------



## sjunky13

surfer said:


> New addition. Was looking for a 5 motif but this came along and the patterns are so nice so....
> View attachment 5189679


This is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bagsforcady

My newest addition, 10 motif MOP necklaces. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Frivole88

the vintage alhambra ring isn't a crowd favorite but the moment I saw this beautiful true red carnelian, I knew I have to get it.


----------



## nycmamaofone

kristinlorraine said:


> the vintage alhambra ring isn't a crowd favorite but the moment I saw this beautiful true red carnelian, I knew I have to get it.
> 
> View attachment 5195997


That red


----------



## hers4eva

kristinlorraine said:


> the vintage alhambra ring isn't a crowd favorite but the moment I saw this beautiful true red carnelian, I knew I have to get it.
> 
> View attachment 5195997



beautiful

Would love to see it modeled on your finger


----------



## jenaps

kristinlorraine said:


> the vintage alhambra ring isn't a crowd favorite but the moment I saw this beautiful true red carnelian, I knew I have to get it.
> 
> View attachment 5195997


This is prob the best red I’ve seen.


----------



## CATEYES

kristinlorraine said:


> the vintage alhambra ring isn't a crowd favorite but the moment I saw this beautiful true red carnelian, I knew I have to get it.
> 
> View attachment 5195997


Yes it’s a perrrrrfect red!! ❤️‍❤️


----------



## cece1

kristinlorraine said:


> the vintage alhambra ring isn't a crowd favorite but the moment I saw this beautiful true red carnelian, I knew I have to get it.
> 
> View attachment 5195997


Wow that is the most stunning red!!


----------



## jaskg144

My first VCA!! Vintage Alhambra pendant in white gold. I'm in looove with it.   I originally ordered the yellow gold, but VCA's yellow gold just doesn't suit my skin.


----------



## EpiFanatic

jasmynh1 said:


> View attachment 5198585
> View attachment 5198586
> 
> 
> My first VCA!! Vintage Alhambra pendant in white gold. I'm in looove with it.   I originally ordered the yellow gold, but VCA's yellow gold just doesn't suit my skin.


That white on white looks perfect on you. You’re right. Suits your coloring beautifully.


----------



## BigAkoya

jasmynh1 said:


> View attachment 5198585
> View attachment 5198586
> 
> 
> My first VCA!! Vintage Alhambra pendant in white gold. I'm in looove with it.   I originally ordered the yellow gold, but VCA's yellow gold just doesn't suit my skin.


This looks beautiful on you!  I'm a WG lover too.  Your pendant pops against your skin.. gorgeous!  Congratulations.


----------



## chiaoapple

kristinlorraine said:


> the vintage alhambra ring isn't a crowd favorite but the moment I saw this beautiful true red carnelian, I knew I have to get it.
> 
> View attachment 5195997


Wow this red... you are so lucky to have found it! Wear it in good health!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Happyish said:


> I wasn't prepared to like this. It sparkles like crazy. Is there a Van Cleef in heaven? I hope so, because my significant other will kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .


This is so beautiful...


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> This is so beautiful...


Thank you


----------



## so_sofya1985

Happyish said:


> Thank you


Do you have any mod pics for us please


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> Do you have any mod pics for us please



Dear Sophia,
Not exactly modeling pictures, but here's the set. Brooch, Earrings and Mini-Brooch/pendant.
Thank you for allowing me to gush!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Happyish said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Not exactly modeling pictures, but here's the set. Brooch, Earrings and Mini-Brooch/pendant.
> Thank you for allowing me to gush!


What is this? I presume you sourced it all separately? What year production is this? These feel like museum pieces.... speechless


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> What is this? I presume you sourced it all separately? What year production is this? These feel like museum pieces.... speechless


This is from the Hawaii collection. Originally it was produced in 1938. The first was a commission by the Duke for the Duchess of Windsor in citrine, sapphire and rubies. Hers was 8" tall! Here's an article about the piece. https://worldofwallis.com/2020/03/27/the-windsor-collection-the-magic-of-brooches-part-two/. The pieces that went into production were much smaller. They're around.
This is the second iteration--I believe it was produced about 15 years ago. Unfortunately, it's now discontinued. They were available in various stones--these are amethyst and pink sapphire. I've also seen them in Citrine and blue sapphire. 
I bought the large brooch first, then trolled the internet for the matching earrings. The small pin/pendant was a bonus!
I've learned the hard way--buy the set! And buy it before it's discontinued!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Happyish said:


> This is from the Hawaii collection. Originally it was produced in 1938. The first was a commission by the Duke for the Duchess of Windsor in citrine, sapphire and rubies. Hers was 8" tall! Here's an article about the piece. https://worldofwallis.com/2020/03/27/the-windsor-collection-the-magic-of-brooches-part-two/. The pieces that went into production were much smaller. They're around.
> This is the second iteration--I believe it was produced about 15 years ago. Unfortunately, it's now discontinued. They were available in various stones--these are amethyst and pink sapphire. I've also seen them in Citrine and blue sapphire.
> I bought the large brooch first, then trolled the internet for the matching earrings. The small pin/pendant was a bonus!
> I've learned the hard way--buy the set! And buy it before it's discontinued!
> 
> View attachment 5199768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199769


Mind blowing: hers and yours


----------



## sjunky13

Happyish said:


> This is from the Hawaii collection. Originally it was produced in 1938. The first was a commission by the Duke for the Duchess of Windsor in citrine, sapphire and rubies. Hers was 8" tall! Here's an article about the piece. https://worldofwallis.com/2020/03/27/the-windsor-collection-the-magic-of-brooches-part-two/. The pieces that went into production were much smaller. They're around.
> This is the second iteration--I believe it was produced about 15 years ago. Unfortunately, it's now discontinued. They were available in various stones--these are amethyst and pink sapphire. I've also seen them in Citrine and blue sapphire.
> I bought the large brooch first, then trolled the internet for the matching earrings. The small pin/pendant was a bonus!
> I've learned the hard way--buy the set! And buy it before it's discontinued!
> 
> View attachment 5199768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199769


Thank you for sharing!! very special set!


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> Mind blowing: hers and yours


Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> Dear Sophia,
> Not exactly modeling pictures, but here's the set. Brooch, Earrings and Mini-Brooch/pendant.
> Thank you for allowing me to gush!


Gorgeous set.


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> This is from the Hawaii collection. Originally it was produced in 1938. The first was a commission by the Duke for the Duchess of Windsor in citrine, sapphire and rubies. Hers was 8" tall! Here's an article about the piece. https://worldofwallis.com/2020/03/27/the-windsor-collection-the-magic-of-brooches-part-two/. The pieces that went into production were much smaller. They're around.
> This is the second iteration--I believe it was produced about 15 years ago. Unfortunately, it's now discontinued. They were available in various stones--these are amethyst and pink sapphire. I've also seen them in Citrine and blue sapphire.
> I bought the large brooch first, then trolled the internet for the matching earrings. The small pin/pendant was a bonus!
> I've learned the hard way--buy the set! And buy it before it's discontinued!
> 
> View attachment 5199768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199769


So gorgeous! Pieces of history! I am so happy for you! 
I love your posts and Feel as though I learn so much! Thnak you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> This is from the Hawaii collection. Originally it was produced in 1938. The first was a commission by the Duke for the Duchess of Windsor in citrine, sapphire and rubies. Hers was 8" tall! Here's an article about the piece. https://worldofwallis.com/2020/03/27/the-windsor-collection-the-magic-of-brooches-part-two/. The pieces that went into production were much smaller. They're around.
> This is the second iteration--I believe it was produced about 15 years ago. Unfortunately, it's now discontinued. They were available in various stones--these are amethyst and pink sapphire. I've also seen them in Citrine and blue sapphire.
> I bought the large brooch first, then trolled the internet for the matching earrings. The small pin/pendant was a bonus!
> I've learned the hard way--buy the set! And buy it before it's discontinued!
> 
> View attachment 5199768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199769


You have so many beautiful pieces!  Thanks for sharing this story.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> You have so many beautiful pieces!  Thanks for sharing this story.


Thank you


----------



## lumkeikei

Sweet Alhambra bracelet


----------



## MissCheetah

My latest VCA purchase is frivole large size earring. Finally after almost 2 years of waiting  Im in love with it , the picture can’t show the beauty of it⭐️
The store ran out of earrings boxes, so they gave me rings box .


----------



## glamourbag

MissCheetah said:


> My latest VCA purchase is frivole large size earring. Finally after almost 2 years of waiting  Im in love with it , the picture can’t show the beauty of it⭐
> The store ran out of earrings boxes, so they gave me rings box .


Congratulation on these beauties


----------



## lilpikachu

MissCheetah said:


> My latest VCA purchase is frivole large size earring. Finally after almost 2 years of waiting  Im in love with it , the picture can’t show the beauty of it⭐
> The store ran out of earrings boxes, so they gave me rings box .


Sooo pretty! Will you get the earrings posts soldered on? Or are these okay to wear without getting them soldered?


----------



## MissCheetah

glamourbag said:


> Congratulation on these beauties


Thank you so much dear


----------



## MissCheetah

lilpikachu said:


> Sooo pretty! Will you get the earrings posts soldered on? Or are these okay to wear without getting them soldered?


Thank you so much dear  I just know that the posts are removable. My SA didn’t tell me anything about the posts. I wore them today and had bo issue . I will check with the expert ladies in this forum


----------



## yumeaki

First VCA purchase!
I was actually aiming to purchase only next year as a birthday gift and I went to the store just to try and see if I like it.
Turned out I LOVE it and just purchased on the spot


----------



## LexLV

Ordered the RG guilloche / carnelian 5 motif bracelet (getting it shortened so waiting for it to arrive) and placed a 30% deposit for the RG hammered 5 motif bracelet - my SA said it’s a 7 month lead time although it could be sooner  since VCA doesn’t do that much RG I have to get it where I can!


----------



## momopursey

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Sweet Alhambra watch in rose gold and pink MOP:
> 
> View attachment 5172980
> View attachment 5172983


Beautiful! Is pink MOP a limited edition?


----------



## missie1

My latest addition arrived today. 5 motif  GMOP &Diamond Alhambra.  It’s so pretty


----------



## Ylesiya

I was considering this year's holiday pendant but then suddenly came across to this beauty today and couldn't think any longer. 
This is from Romance a Paris collection which is discontinued as far as I know. I love the unusual look of the necklace, not the typical VCA clover. The weight is substantial too. Stones are turquoise, lapis lazuli, moonstone and diamond.
I'm totally in love with it!..


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> My latest addition arrived today. 5 motif  GMOP &Diamond Alhambra.  It’s so pretty


Absolutely love it! Hopefully I can be twins with u on this in the future


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> I was considering this year's holiday pendant but then suddenly came across to this beauty today and couldn't think any longer.
> This is from Romance a Paris collection which is discontinued as far as I know. I love the unusual look of the necklace, not the typical VCA clover. The weight is substantial too. Stones are turquoise, lapis lazuli, moonstone and diamond.
> I'm totally in love with it!..
> 
> View attachment 5209605
> View attachment 5209606


I have never seen this pendant before! Great choice!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Ylesiya said:


> I was considering this year's holiday pendant but then suddenly came across to this beauty today and couldn't think any longer.
> This is from Romance a Paris collection which is discontinued as far as I know. I love the unusual look of the necklace, not the typical VCA clover. The weight is substantial too. Stones are turquoise, lapis lazuli, moonstone and diamond.
> I'm totally in love with it!..
> 
> View attachment 5209605
> View attachment 5209606


This is beautiful!  Where did you find it?  When was it made?  I’d love to learn more!


----------



## Ylesiya

AntiqueShopper said:


> This is beautiful!  Where did you find it?  When was it made?  I’d love to learn more!



I also never knew anything about this collection before I came across to it yesterday, this was selling in a local reseller shop. The necklace comes with the original certificate, the date says 2010. Authenticity cannot be doubted, I don't know how, you just see the look and feel and immediately know this is it, plus this is such a rare piece that I really doubt anyone tried to replicate it.
I love scoring these kind of things rather than just purchasing from the shop - it feels so special and extraordinary!
Condition is really very very good, I did not find any flaws. I can't say this is really my style but it is difficult to explain this feeling when you see something and immediately know that "I want it".
I took some more photos today in a bit better light (mod pics later  )

Honestly, I also need to do some extra research as it is only yesterday I saw this and came to know about this collection! I had to google on the spot as the seller was completely unaware of what it is exactly!

The chain is a standard VCA chain:



The couple pendant has a very substantial weight - I was surprised. It is not flat and has details on both sides.



This is the backside: note details of the legs



And just a nice close up:


----------



## vivii

Hi 

I just bought this new from boutique. 
Does this look normal? The left side stone already has a small gap from the setting. My other vca bracelet doesn't look like this. This is strange coming from vca, usually their quality is always excellent. 
I'm wondering if I'm being nit picky ?


----------



## Ylesiya

vivii said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought this new from boutique.
> Does this look normal? The left side stone already has a small gap from the setting. My other vca bracelet doesn't look like this. This is strange coming from vca, usually their quality is always excellent.
> I'm wondering if I'm being nit picky ?



I think this is within normal variability. I don't see anything of a real concern in here.


----------



## ♡ZCM♡

Thank you for letting me share~   
not exactly the rose gold colour i was expecting but I love it! 

Inside the 2 little boxes are a sweet Alhambra mop bracelet & pendant, pressie for my girl who is turning 13 on Boxing Day & one who never says no to lucky charms


----------



## eternallove4bag

vivii said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought this new from boutique.
> Does this look normal? The left side stone already has a small gap from the setting. My other vca bracelet doesn't look like this. This is strange coming from vca, usually their quality is always excellent.
> I'm wondering if I'm being nit picky ?
> 
> View attachment 5210326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210394


If you have even a tiny bit of doubt regarding the quality, it’s best to return it back to the store immediately or at least let your SA know about it.


----------



## DS2006

vivii said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought this new from boutique.
> Does this look normal? The left side stone already has a small gap from the setting. My other vca bracelet doesn't look like this. This is strange coming from vca, usually their quality is always excellent.
> I'm wondering if I'm being nit picky ?
> 
> View attachment 5210326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210394


Can you see any gaps with your eyes? If not, it's fine. It looks like the onyx fits well. I don't recommend macro photography to that degree.


----------



## Frivole88

vivii said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought this new from boutique.
> Does this look normal? The left side stone already has a small gap from the setting. My other vca bracelet doesn't look like this. This is strange coming from vca, usually their quality is always excellent.
> I'm wondering if I'm being nit picky ?
> 
> View attachment 5210326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210394




I've noticed, onyx has more noticeable gaps compared with other stones. maybe it's more obvious because of the contrast of the dark stone against lighter background? i also had to exchange mine twice because of the wide air gaps but all stocks I've seen in boutique have noticeable gaps so I just chose the least obvious one.


----------



## MsRuckus

Ylesiya said:


> I was considering this year's holiday pendant but then suddenly came across to this beauty today and couldn't think any longer.
> This is from Romance a Paris collection which is discontinued as far as I know. I love the unusual look of the necklace, not the typical VCA clover. The weight is substantial too. Stones are turquoise, lapis lazuli, moonstone and diamond.
> I'm totally in love with it!..
> 
> View attachment 5209605
> View attachment 5209606


This is gorgeous and whimsical.  I saw another piece from the collection on therealreal and favorited it and had deep regrets when it was sold. Enjoy!


----------



## shattrstar

Just bought the blue agate bracelet. Love that it matches so well with my 2019 HP


----------



## peach36

Got the rg 16 motif sweet alhambra necklace and the rg guilloche and carnelian bracelet while on vacation in Paris! I love stacking the 16 motif with my GMOP necklace I bought from the website earlier this year.


----------



## manomi

My vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx to match my vintage 5 motif bracelet


----------



## LexLV

Yay my carnelian RG guilloche came in from being shortened and my WG frivole ear clips from having the tension adjusted!


----------



## tenshix

peach36 said:


> Got the rg 16 motif sweet alhambra necklace and the rg guilloche and carnelian bracelet while on vacation in Paris! I love stacking the 16 motif with my GMOP necklace I bought from the website earlier this year.



I love how you styled the necklaces together!! I’ve always loved the dainty look of Sweets, I’ll have to try your tip and layer them this way if I get the 16 motif one day


----------



## nycmamaofone

Just picked up my 10-motif onyx necklace. So glad I decided on the 10-motif vs the bracelet as you can see more than 5 motifs when worn. The pic is not the best one (taken in a hurry), but I just wanted to share my excitement. Thanks to everyone who helped me with that decision.


----------



## LJNLori

nycmamaofone said:


> Just picked up my 10-motif onyx necklace. So glad I decided on the 10-motif vs the bracelet as you can see more than 5 motifs when worn. The pic is not the best one (taken in a hurry), but I just wanted to share my excitement. Thanks to everyone who helped me with that decision.


When I see the 10 motif necklace in the wild I always think it looks so great and wonder, why don't I have one?  This is beautiful.  I hope you enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Just picked up my 10-motif onyx necklace. So glad I decided on the 10-motif vs the bracelet as you can see more than 5 motifs when worn. The pic is not the best one (taken in a hurry), but I just wanted to share my excitement. Thanks to everyone who helped me with that decision.


So stunning on you!  Beautiful!  The color looks great on you.  Congratulations on such a gorgeous piece!  
(Note to self... must really try to wear and love the 10 motif, look at @nycmamaofone 's modshots for beautiful inspiration).


----------



## nycmamaofone

LJNLori said:


> When I see the 10 motif necklace in the wild I always think it looks so great and wonder, why don't I have one?  This is beautiful.  I hope you enjoy it for years to come.


Aww thanks so much. It’s my first 10-motif and I have a feeling it will be a staple in my wardrobe. Definitely try one on if you can.


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> So stunning on you!  Beautiful!  The color looks great on you.  Congratulations on such a gorgeous piece!
> (Note to self... must really try to wear and love the 10 motif, look at @nycmamaofone 's modshots for beautiful inspiration).


Thanks so much BigAkoya! You really helped me make the final decision (I was really set on the bracelet for a while!). You always give the best advice!


----------



## glamourbag

nycmamaofone said:


> Just picked up my 10-motif onyx necklace. So glad I decided on the 10-motif vs the bracelet as you can see more than 5 motifs when worn. The pic is not the best one (taken in a hurry), but I just wanted to share my excitement. Thanks to everyone who helped me with that decision.


Yay! Congratulations. It is so lovely and I think this really was the best decision. Enjoy. Its looks beautiful on you.


----------



## nycmamaofone

glamourbag said:


> Yay! Congratulations. It is so lovely and I think this really was the best decision. Enjoy. Its looks beautiful on you.


Thank you!!!


----------



## tenshix

nycmamaofone said:


> Just picked up my 10-motif onyx necklace. So glad I decided on the 10-motif vs the bracelet as you can see more than 5 motifs when worn. The pic is not the best one (taken in a hurry), but I just wanted to share my excitement. Thanks to everyone who helped me with that decision.



It looks so beautiful on you!! Perfectly elegant. Love it


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Happy to share my newest addition as well!
RG Vintage hammered earrings

I’m more of a minimalist in my outfits, and I felt I needed these to complete a subtle statement set. They just glow but don’t stand out too much which I love about hammered gold.


----------



## nycmamaofone

tenshix said:


> It looks so beautiful on you!! Perfectly elegant. Love it


Aww thank you so much!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Just picked up my 10-motif onyx necklace. So glad I decided on the 10-motif vs the bracelet as you can see more than 5 motifs when worn. The pic is not the best one (taken in a hurry), but I just wanted to share my excitement. Thanks to everyone who helped me with that decision.


Congrats babe! Love onyx and on you this looks so beautiful.


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats babe! Love onyx and on you this looks so beautiful.


Thanks so much!! I wear so much black so it will be easy to match.


----------



## pattihansen

Purchased this Magic MOP pendant necklace last weekend at the new store in the Wynn Las Vegas. I was thinking about it for some
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so I was very happy to find it.


----------



## DS2006

pattihansen said:


> Purchased this Magic MOP pendant necklace last weekend at the new store in the Wynn Las Vegas. I was thinking about it for some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I was very happy to find it.



Beautiful and congrats!  I asked for this piece in the NY flagship store and they told me no more until probably 2022!

One other thought....it's mind boggling to me that there are now FOUR VCA boutiques on the Vegas strip. I haven't been in a few years, but it was fun but time consuming to go in two of them. Four is a LOT!


----------



## lemontart

pattihansen said:


> Purchased this Magic MOP pendant necklace last weekend at the new store in the Wynn Las Vegas. I was thinking about it for some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I was very happy to find it.



Congrats! Do you mind posting a mod shot? I was thinking about it too but not sure if it'd look too big


----------



## 911snowball

Bunny_in_Love, you summarized the beauty of the hammered gold pieces perfectly-glow but don't stand out too much- Beautifully stated, I could not agree more!  They look so elegant on you, perfection!!


----------



## pattihansen

lemontart said:


> Congrats! Do you mind posting a mod shot? I was thinking about it too but not sure if it'd look too big


It is big, but kind of a statement piece. You can see the size difference next to my turquoise Alhambra vintage earrings.


----------



## l0ve_frantastic

So excited to share that I received my first VCA piece yesterday! I was able to try one on in person at the Bellagio boutique a few weeks ago and couldn’t stop thinking about it, so I texted the SA and luckily he received another one and graciously agreed to overnight it to me. The guilloche glow is just beyond and I love how it layers with my tennis necklace.  thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## lemontart

pattihansen said:


> It is big, but kind of a statement piece. You can see the size difference next to my turquoise Alhambra vintage earrings.



Thanks for the pictures and I like it on you! With the size of the pendant probably best for me to try it in person and see


----------



## ShadowComet

My recent purchase


----------



## BigAkoya

pattihansen said:


> It is big, but kind of a statement piece. You can see the size difference next to my turquoise Alhambra vintage earrings.


Looks gorgeous on you!
However, even as big and beautiful as your Magic MOP is.... my eye is taking me to your WG turquoise VA earrings!    
WG turquoise... the impossible dream, but your dream came true! And don't tell me you have WG 20 too! I don't want to know! 

Love those earrings too.  Gorgeous pieces.  Congratulations!


----------



## lynne_ross

l0ve_frantastic said:


> So excited to share that I received my first VCA piece yesterday! I was able to try one on in person at the Bellagio boutique a few weeks ago and couldn’t stop thinking about it, so I texted the SA and luckily he received another one and graciously agreed to overnight it to me. The guilloche glow is just beyond and I love how it layers with my tennis necklace.  thank you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 5217708


This is really pretty. What size is your tennis necklace? Carats and length?


----------



## l0ve_frantastic

lynne_ross said:


> This is really pretty. What size is your tennis necklace? Carats and length?



Thank you! It is 16” and 6.25 carats.


----------



## marbella8

pattihansen said:


> It is big, but kind of a statement piece. You can see the size difference next to my turquoise Alhambra vintage earrings.



I never thought about turquoise with mop. Great idea!!!! The necklace is gorgeous on you, congrats!


----------



## baggirlriri

Vintage pave pendant. It’s so stunning and sparkly in person. Feeling so happy looking at this!


----------



## pattihansen

BigAkoya said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!
> However, even as big and beautiful as your Magic MOP is.... my eye is taking me to your WG turquoise VA earrings!
> WG turquoise... the impossible dream, but your dream came true! And don't tell me you have WG 20 too! I don't want to know!
> 
> Love those earrings too.  Gorgeous pieces.  Congratulations!


I don’t have the WG 20. Lol. I bought the earrings about 10 years ago and they are my favorite. I get many many compliments on them, and oddly from men. I’m sure they don’t know what they are. It’s kinda funny.


----------



## Happyish

Now all I need is a jacket to wear them with!


----------



## Happyish

marbella8 said:


> I never thought about turquoise with mop. Great idea!!!! The necklace is gorgeous on you, congrats!


Turquoise with MOP is beautiful . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Now all I need is a jacket to wear them with!


Wow!  Did you buy these?  They are so beautiful!  No jacket required!  Sweater and jeans!  Turquoise looks stunning with black to me.  Is one a pendant and the other earrings?  

So gorgeous!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  Did you buy these?  They are so beautiful!  No jacket required!  Sweater and jeans!  Turquoise looks stunning with black to me.  Is one a pendant and the other earrings?
> 
> So gorgeous!


Thank you! Two brooches . . . large and medium. I do love brooches . . .


----------



## Leo the Lion

Holiday Pendant 2021! I'm so in love with the pink stone 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with pink gold this year. I uploaded an upboxing video to my YouTube channel!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Thank you! Two brooches . . . large and medium. I do love brooches . . .


Mod shot please if you're not shy!  (but certainly understand if you are).  
So beautiful!  You're so lucky to have those pieces!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Mod shot please if you're not shy!  (but certainly understand if you are).
> So beautiful!  You're so lucky to have those pieces!


Not quite a modeling shot, but here they are in all their glory! I may never wear them. I may just stare at them . . .


----------



## Happyish

And this is for @BigAkoya aka "The Enabler"


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Not quite a modeling shot, but here they are in all their glory! I may never wear them. I may just stare at them . . .


Wow... I love them.  Both shades are dreamy and perfect, but that large one... turquoise with a drop of white, that for me, is my perfect turquoise shade.  I bet the large clip would look gorgeous worn as a pendant.  

Thanks for sharing... fabulous pieces!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... I love them.  Both shades are dreamy and perfect, but that large one... turquoise with a drop of white, that for me, is my perfect turquoise shade.  I bet the large clip would look gorgeous worn as a pendant.
> 
> Thanks for sharing... fabulous pieces!


Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> And this is for @BigAkoya aka "The Enabler"


 
Is the oynx new?!  It's gorgeous!  How long did it take?  When I was about to order back in April (I think it was around then), my SA said a set would take about 9 months.  I didn't order at the time as I was undecided on what earrings/ring to get for the set.   
Did you get any other WG oynx pieces?   

That WG MOP and oynx combo is stunning!  It's striking!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Is the oynx new?!  It's gorgeous!  How long did it take?  When I was about to order back in April (I think it was around then), my SA said a set would take about 9 months.  I didn't order at the time as I was undecided on what earrings/ring to get for the set.
> Did you get any other WG oynx pieces?
> 
> That WG MOP and oynx combo is stunning!  It's striking!


Thank you so much! I thought you would like it. 
If you need any further encouragement, look no further. 
I love the combination, and I have you to thank, and the wait wasn't bad--about six months for the onyx. I did not order any further pieces, but I did find  WG/pave Perlee hoops. They work perfectly with the set, and they also work with a lot of other pieces.


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> Not quite a modeling shot, but here they are in all their glory! I may never wear them. I may just stare at them . . .


I love these! They’re gorgeous as they are, but I also very much hope that you wear them in the best health and happiness! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> I love these! They’re gorgeous as they are, but I also very much hope that you wear them in the best health and happiness! I am so happy for you!


Aren't you a doll! Thank you so much.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Thank you so much! I thought you would like it.
> If you need any further encouragement, look no further.
> I love the combination, and I have you to thank, and the wait wasn't bad--about six months for the onyx. I did not order any further pieces, but I did find  WG/pave Perlee hoops. They work perfectly with the set, and they also work with a lot of other pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5219509


I did not realize VCA made Perlee 3 row hoop earrings!  Those are beautiful!  Are they new to the collection? I went to online to find them to see a modshot, but they are not online.  Were they a SO?  

The 20 MOP and oynx combination worn together I am sure looks beautiful on you!  
May I enable you a tiny bit more?  The panda clip!   

You have both 20s that would go perfect with the little panda guy!  I get so many compliments when I wear that little guy.  Most people of course do not know it's VCA, but everyone seems to love the cute little panda. 

Congrats again on your gorgeous pieces!  You have an amazing collection!  Keep sharing please!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I did not realize VCA made Perlee 3 row hoop earrings!  Those are beautiful!  Are they new to the collection? I went to online to find them to see a modshot, but they are not online.  Were they a SO?
> 
> The 20 MOP and oynx combination worn together I am sure looks beautiful on you!
> May I enable you a tiny bit more?  The panda clip!
> 
> You have both 20s that would go perfect with the little panda guy!  I get so many compliments when I wear that little guy.  Most people of course do not know it's VCA, but everyone seems to love the cute little panda.
> 
> Congrats again on your gorgeous pieces!  You have an amazing collection!  Keep sharing please!


You're right, the panda would be fabulous . . . That's a great idea . . .
The earrings are vintage. They're not 3 row perlee but they are part of the Perlee collection--all pave banded by the perlee detailing. They're discontinued. Naturally. It's strange that so many of these collections have very little longevity . . .  I was lucky to find them, but I assume they're around.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> You're right, the panda would be fabulous . . . That's a great idea . . .
> The earrings are vintage. They're not 3 row perlee but they are part of the Perlee collection--all pave banded by the perlee detailing. They're discontinued. Naturally. It's strange that so many of these collections have very little longevity . . .  I was lucky to find them, but I assume they're around.


The earrings are beautiful, and I love love love how the pave is on the inside as well as outside.  
I agree, I am surprised they don't make these anymore.  I think a lot of ladies here would purchase them.
These earrings are just gorgeous, and I'm sure they are super blingy on your ears too! 

By the way, I found Hellebore.  It's not listed if you search from within the website, so it's quite strange.  However, if you google outside of the VCA website, you can find it, weird.  There is also a BTF turquoise/MOP ring and MOP earrings.  Hope this helps.
Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> The earrings are beautiful, and I love love love how the pave is on the inside as well as outside.
> I agree, I am surprised they don't make these anymore.  I think a lot of ladies here would purchase them.
> These earrings are just gorgeous, and I'm sure they are super blingy on your ears too!
> 
> By the way, I found Hellebore.  It's not listed if you search from within the website, so it's quite strange.  However, if you google outside of the VCA website, you can find it, weird.  There is also a BTF turquoise/MOP ring and MOP earrings.  Hope this helps.
> Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


Thank you-I would never have found this without the link. I LOVE this collection . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Thank you-I would never have found this without the link. I LOVE this collection . . .


Order one!  Let's bombard them with orders so they have to add more pieces.      
I would love some small matching lapis earrings.  The MOP earrings are way too big for my ears, but if they were smaller, like the small Lotus or Frivole, that size would be perfect for me.


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> And this is for @BigAkoya aka "The Enabler"



Whoa, such gorgeous pieces in wg!!! Love them all as well as the turquoise RdN! Could we talk you into posting a collection picture in family portrait thread???






						Post your Van Cleef family portrait!
					

My VCA collection!   I’m completely satisfied with my Alhambra pieces and am excited to start with next pieces, which will most likely be from frivole line  Beautiful variety of pieces, lots of mix and match options.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## cayman718

Happyish said:


> Not quite a modeling shot, but here they are in all their glory! I may never wear them. I may just stare at them . . .


Wow wow wow!  Huge congratulations on these beautiful and rare Rose de Noel brooches!  I’m a bit obsessed with Rose de Noel right now and am hoping to get a piece of my own soon…in the meantime I’ll drool over yours


----------



## marbella8

Happyish said:


> Turquoise with MOP is beautiful . . .



Thank you for these photos! I’m going to take out my turquoise pieces!


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> Whoa, such gorgeous pieces in wg!!! Love them all as well as the turquoise RdN! Could we talk you into posting a collection picture in family portrait thread???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your Van Cleef family portrait!
> 
> 
> My VCA collection!   I’m completely satisfied with my Alhambra pieces and am excited to start with next pieces, which will most likely be from frivole line  Beautiful variety of pieces, lots of mix and match options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





cayman718 said:


> Wow wow wow!  Huge congratulations on these beautiful and rare Rose de Noel brooches!  I’m a bit obsessed with Rose de Noel right now and am hoping to get a piece of my own soon…in the meantime I’ll drool over yours


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> You're right, the panda would be fabulous . . . That's a great idea . . .
> The earrings are vintage. They're not 3 row perlee but they are part of the Perlee collection--all pave banded by the perlee detailing. They're discontinued. Naturally. It's strange that so many of these collections have very little longevity . . .  I was lucky to find them, but I assume they're around.


As a non-WG person….I LOOOOOOVE these pieces! Stunning! and the earrings too!
please post mod shots when you can


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Order one!  Let's bombard them with orders so they have to add more pieces.
> I would love some small matching lapis earrings.  The MOP earrings are way too big for my ears, but if they were smaller, like the small Lotus or Frivole, that size would be perfect for me.


I think you might like the mini RDN in lapis . . .


BigAkoya said:


> Order one!  Let's bombard them with orders so they have to add more pieces.
> I would love some small matching lapis earrings.  The MOP earrings are way too big for my ears, but if they were smaller, like the small Lotus or Frivole, that size would be perfect for me.


I wish . . . I called today about the Hellebore and was told that there are no earrings anywhere, and that it's a limited edition with limited production. The SA intimated that they were not available and there would be no further production notwithstanding that the line has not been discontinued. Sheesh! These were introduced only last November and with a heavy worldwide promotion at that, and now they won't produce them further? This makes no sense . . . You are very lucky to have a diligent SA to have secured a ring for you.

 . . . At this point, I feel privileged to score _any_ VCA piece from a store, which raises the issue of whether I'm grabbing it because it's available and likely to vanish if I don't take it NOW or because I _really_ want it. It seems like the days of trying something on and then taking the time to quietly figure out if you like it/want it are gone. I hate buying under pressure.

In any event, I also learned that VCA will soon be introducing a Zodiac line. I don't know if it's in the form of pendants or brooches (as in the Lucky brooches) but it will be introduced shortly. It is not the Asian Year of the Whatever animals, it is something entirely  entirely. So stay posted . . .


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> I think you might like the mini RDN in lapis . . .
> 
> I wish . . . I called today about the Hellebore and was told that there are no earrings anywhere, and that it's a limited edition with limited production. The SA intimated that they were not available and there would be no further production notwithstanding that the line has not been discontinued. Sheesh! These were introduced only last November and with a heavy worldwide promotion at that, and now they won't produce them further? This makes no sense . . . You are very lucky to have a diligent SA to have secured a ring for you.
> 
> . . . At this point, I feel privileged to score _any_ VCA piece from a store, which raises the issue of whether I'm grabbing it because it's available and likely to vanish if I don't take it NOW or because I _really_ want it. It seems like the days of trying something on and then taking the time to quietly figure out if you like it/want it are gone. I hate buying under pressure.
> 
> In any event, I also learned that VCA will soon be introducing a Zodiac line. I don't know if it's in the form of pendants or brooches (as in the Lucky brooches) but it will be introduced shortly. It is not the Asian Year of the Whatever animals, it is something entirely  entirely. So stay posted . . .



Am so sorry to hear this about Hellabore! Fingers crossed you can find what you want. I hate feeling rushed about something this expensive!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I think you might like the mini RDN in lapis . . .
> 
> I wish . . . I called today about the Hellebore and was told that there are no earrings anywhere, and that it's a limited edition with limited production. The SA intimated that they were not available and there would be no further production notwithstanding that the line has not been discontinued. Sheesh! These were introduced only last November and with a heavy worldwide promotion at that, and now they won't produce them further? This makes no sense . . . You are very lucky to have a diligent SA to have secured a ring for you.
> 
> . . . At this point, I feel privileged to score _any_ VCA piece from a store, which raises the issue of whether I'm grabbing it because it's available and likely to vanish if I don't take it NOW or because I _really_ want it. It seems like the days of trying something on and then taking the time to quietly figure out if you like it/want it are gone. I hate buying under pressure.
> 
> In any event, I also learned that VCA will soon be introducing a Zodiac line. I don't know if it's in the form of pendants or brooches (as in the Lucky brooches) but it will be introduced shortly. It is not the Asian Year of the Whatever animals, it is something entirely  entirely. So stay posted . . .


The ring coming is not mine.  It was made to order for a client, but my SA got approval from Europe to send it to me so I can try it on.  They will then make my size.  I was also told it is very limited in production, and these pieces are basically made to order.  The ring being sent to me is the only one in the entire company, and I was told that ring was just made.  I think lapis is the issue (my guess not from my SA), especially with the best lapis being sourced from Afghanistan.  I think if you say you really want a piece and pre-order (e.g. pay), they will make it for you.  I was very clear in my text to my SA... "I want to purchase the Hellebore lapis ring." It was not "I am interested in the Hellebore lapis ring." Hence I think that's perhaps why I got good results from my SA.  It took my SA about 1.5 weeks to hear back from Europe.  If your SA responded to your inquiry so fast, I doubt your SA even checked with Europe so maybe she didn't understand you wanted to purchase one.  You are a long time client and have a huge VCA collection, so I am sure they will make a Hellebore piece for you.  

I like Rose de Noel, but my issue is the lack of variety in styles.  Rose de Noel is mostly earrings and short pendants/clips, both of which are not my base pieces.  For a base piece, I need either a big ring or a long necklace.  Once I find that, I will then get the matching earrings or bracelet to make a set.  Said another way, I would never just buy a pair of earrings without anything to match it, and as you know, I don't wear short pendants.  Hence, so far... no Rose de Noel for me.   

Then Hellebore came out!  A big ring!  According to VCA, Hellebore is the extension of Rose de Noel, but with more sparkle using diamonds.  That's how it was positioned when it was launched Nov 2020.  The launch was limited to Japan and NA, so yes, a very limited collection.  Funny thing is when it was first launched, I hated it.  Now I love Hellebore.     

I would not get pieces you don't love due to pressure.  Buy what you love.  With any jewelry, there will always be the next piece to chase, so don't fall for the "it is limited" issue.  Everything is limited these days.  Yes, I heard there was a zodiac line coming out, and some critics were saying "why, there are so many brands now doing zodiacs they were surprised VCA would jump on that bandwagon."  I'm not a zodiac person at all, so that's good for me as I have zero interest.  I was actually surprised to hear VCA is going a zodiac collection.  Their signature is flora or fauna, and this is neither.  Maybe they are trying to branch out which is not a bad idea.  I would definitely love to see more new collections (how many flower rings does a person really need, right?), but I'm surprised they chose zodiac.  

I am more interested in seeing the new Lotus pieces to see if I can make a set of 3.  So far though, the new pieces are a bit dainty, but we'll see if others come out.  

If you don't love the piece, I definitely would not purchase out of pressure for sure.  The right piece and the right time will come.  
Plus, there are so many other jewelry brands and gemstones to buy!  No VCA available?  No problem!  Moving on for now!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> The ring coming is not mine.  It was made to order for a client, but my SA got approval from Europe to send it to me so I can try it on.  They will then make my size.  I was also told it is very limited in production, and these pieces are basically made to order.  The ring being sent to me is the only one in the entire company, and I was told that ring was just made.  I think lapis is the issue (my guess not from my SA), especially with the best lapis being sourced from Afghanistan.  I think if you say you really want a piece and pre-order (e.g. pay), they will make it for you.  I was very clear in my text to my SA... "I want to purchase the Hellebore lapis ring." It was not "I am interested in the Hellebore lapis ring." Hence I think that's perhaps why I got good results from my SA.  It took my SA about 1.5 weeks to hear back from Europe.  If your SA responded to your inquiry so fast, I doubt your SA even checked with Europe so maybe she didn't understand you wanted to purchase one.  You are a long time client and have a huge VCA collection, so I am sure they will make a Hellebore piece for you.
> 
> I like Rose de Noel, but my issue is the lack of variety in styles.  Rose de Noel is mostly earrings and short pendants/clips, both of which are not my base pieces.  For a base piece, I need either a big ring or a long necklace.  Once I find that, I will then get the matching earrings or bracelet to make a set.  Said another way, I would never just buy a pair of earrings without anything to match it, and as you know, I don't wear short pendants.  Hence, so far... no Rose de Noel for me.
> 
> Then Hellebore came out!  A big ring!  According to VCA, Hellebore is the extension of Rose de Noel, but with more sparkle using diamonds.  That's how it was positioned when it was launched Nov 2020.  The launch was limited to Japan and NA, so yes, a very limited collection.  Funny thing is when it was first launched, I hated it.  Now I love Hellebore.
> 
> I would not get pieces you don't love due to pressure.  Buy what you love.  With any jewelry, there will always be the next piece to chase, so don't fall for the "it is limited" issue.  Everything is limited these days.  Yes, I heard there was a zodiac line coming out, and some critics were saying "why, there are so many brands now doing zodiacs they were surprised VCA would jump on that bandwagon."  I'm not a zodiac person at all, so that's good for me as I have zero interest.  I was actually surprised to hear VCA is going a zodiac collection.  Their signature is flora or fauna, and this is neither.  Maybe they are trying to branch out which is not a bad idea.  I would definitely love to see more new collections (how many flower rings does a person really need, right?), but I'm surprised they chose zodiac.
> 
> I am more interested in seeing the new Lotus pieces to see if I can make a set of 3.  So far though, the new pieces are a bit dainty, but we'll see if others come out.
> 
> If you don't love the piece, I definitely would not purchase out of pressure for sure.  The right piece and the right time will come.
> Plus, there are so many other jewelry brands and gemstones to buy!  No VCA available?  No problem!  Moving on for now!



I knew VCA had done zodiac pendants before, but I looked and they have apparently done them 3 times in the past! Look in the section Fortunate Destiny, and you can see the three editions. I am not into astrology, so I doubt I'd be interested in it unless my symbol was just beautiful in general. But my guess is that they will be yellow gold, so that might not interest us anyway!









						Zodiacs - The Heritage Gallery - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

The Zodiac pieces by  Van Cleef & Arpels accompany the dreamers of the world.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I knew VCA had done zodiac pendants before, but I looked and they have apparently done them 3 times in the past! Look in the section Fortunate Destiny, and you can see the three editions. I am not into astrology, so I doubt I'd be interested in it unless my symbol was just beautiful in general. But my guess is that they will be yellow gold, so that might not interest us anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zodiacs - The Heritage Gallery - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> The Zodiac pieces by  Van Cleef & Arpels accompany the dreamers of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


Thanks for sharing this!  Yes, definitely not interested for me.


----------



## MsRuckus

So yesterday was truly my LUCKY day. I was in NY for a quick weekend and at the Fifth Avenue boutique to have my lapis two butterfly earrings repaired, and was able to purchase one of the last two Fifth Avenue Edition long magic pendants and am so so so excited!  I got my first VCA piece, a lapis butterfly pendant from that boutique for my college graduation in the 90's and it felt really special to get that special edition (which is stunning and can be worn so many ways, so many styles) there.  The SA showed me some photos from the upcoming high jewelry launch of the zodiac collection, but didn't hint at any in the regular collection to me. I wish I could go back to see it because the pieces I saw were amazing  

Then, when I got to JFK, I got a text from my SA in vegas, who I adore, that the Lucky earrings with the MOP alhambra and tigers eye butterfly that I ordered months ago had come in that day as well.  Did not expect either yesterday and just wow!


----------



## BigAkoya

MsRuckus said:


> So yesterday was truly my LUCKY day. I was in NY for a quick weekend and at the Fifth Avenue boutique to have my lapis two butterfly earrings repaired, and was able to purchase one of the last two Fifth Avenue Edition long magic pendants and am so so so excited!  I got my first VCA piece, a lapis butterfly pendant from that boutique for my college graduation in the 90's and it felt really special to get that special edition (which is stunning and can be worn so many ways, so many styles) there.  The SA showed me some photos from the upcoming high jewelry launch of the zodiac collection, but didn't hint at any in the regular collection to me. I wish I could go back to see it because the pieces I saw were amazing
> 
> Then, when I got to JFK, I got a text from my SA in vegas, who I adore, that the Lucky earrings with the MOP alhambra and tigers eye butterfly that I ordered months ago had come in that day as well.  Did not expect either yesterday and just wow!


Wow!  It truly was your lucky day!  The sun was surely shining on you yesterday!  
Congratulations on all your new pieces!  Photos please when you get them.  We love photos!      
I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MsRuckus

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  It truly was your lucky day!  The sun was surely shining on you yesterday!
> Congratulations on all your new pieces!  Photos please when you get them.  We love photos!
> I'm so happy for you!


Thank you! I love photos too so will definitely post some. I will have the magic pendant in about a week as I had it extended about an inch and a half so that when worn with the chain doubled, it layers perfectly with my wg holiday pendant from last year, which also was  lengthened for layering purposes


----------



## DS2006

MsRuckus said:


> So yesterday was truly my LUCKY day. I was in NY for a quick weekend and at the Fifth Avenue boutique to have my lapis two butterfly earrings repaired, and was able to purchase one of the last two Fifth Avenue Edition long magic pendants and am so so so excited!  I got my first VCA piece, a lapis butterfly pendant from that boutique for my college graduation in the 90's and it felt really special to get that special edition (which is stunning and can be worn so many ways, so many styles) there.  The SA showed me some photos from the upcoming high jewelry launch of the zodiac collection, but didn't hint at any in the regular collection to me. I wish I could go back to see it because the pieces I saw were amazing
> 
> Then, when I got to JFK, I got a text from my SA in vegas, who I adore, that the Lucky earrings with the MOP alhambra and tigers eye butterfly that I ordered months ago had come in that day as well.  Did not expect either yesterday and just wow!



That was quite a lucky day!!! I have the onyx Magic pendant and really love it! It's great you got one of the last two left!

That's quite interesting that the zodiac collection will be high jewelry. Curious to see pictures of that!


----------



## Snowshoe42

My TE bracelet arrived today and l am so in love with it. I wasn't sure if l would like it as l couldn't find any videos of it online and live too far away from a store to see it in person. I'm really surprised this one isn't more popular, it is sooo pretty. I love how the striations move with the light and the way the stone looks against the gold of the bracelet. 

I am definitely 100% on ban island now.


----------



## Junkenpo

Snowshoe42 said:


> My TE bracelet arrived today and l am so in love with it. I wasn't sure if l would like it as l couldn't find any videos of it online and live too far away from a store to see it in person. I'm really surprised this one isn't more popular, it is sooo pretty. I love how the striations move with the light and the way the stone looks against the gold of the bracelet.
> 
> I am definitely 100% on ban island now.



Before VCA, I'd only ever come across low quality TE - y'know like the tumbled worry-stone style, and I had _no idea _how much prettier it could be in real life. Photos never do TE justice.  The first time I got to see TE in a boutique, I was blown away.  Congrats to you!


----------



## Snowshoe42

Junkenpo said:


> Before VCA, I'd only ever come across low quality TE - y'know like the tumbled worry-stone style, and I had _no idea _how much prettier it could be in real life. Photos never do TE justice.  The first time I got to see TE in a boutique, I was blown away.  Congrats to you!


Thanks Junkenpo, completely agree, photos do not not do TE justice.


----------



## cali_to_ny

new wg sweet clovers ring (w/ 2020 guilloche HP)


----------



## cajhingle

So, I snagged this up over ebay( didn't even made an offer) and it arrived better than the description. It was basically brand new. I brought it to the store to have it resized and 'authenticated' 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5227051
View attachment 5227051


	

		
			
		

		
	
and viola..was my lucky day


----------



## innerpeace85

cajhingle said:


> So, I snagged this up over ebay( didn't even made an offer) and it arrived better than the description. It was basically brand new. I brought it to the store to have it resized and 'authenticated'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227051
> View attachment 5227051
> View attachment 5227052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and viola..was my lucky day


Did u pay to get this authenticated?


----------



## cajhingle

innerpeace85 said:


> Did u pay to get this authenticated?


No, I just brought it to the VCA store to have it resized and they took it. I paid for the extension thou.


----------



## innerpeace85

cajhingle said:


> No, I just brought it to the VCA store to have it resized and they took it. I paid for the extension thou.


VCA doesn’t authenticate unless you pay for the service. Get the necklace authenticated since the seller price seems quite low


----------



## cajhingle

innerpeace85 said:


> VCA doesn’t authenticate unless you pay for the service. Get the necklace authenticated since the seller price seems quite low


Appreciate your insights. I paid for the service and that’s why I know it’s authentic coz VCA took it to have it resized.


----------



## Happyish

cajhingle said:


> Appreciate your insights. I paid for the service and that’s why I know it’s authentic coz VCA took it to have it resized.


Just because VCA takes it in at the retail level, doesn't mean it won't be rejected at the service level. Chances are it's good, but if not, you do have remedies thorough eBay. 
Please let us know what happens.


----------



## innerpeace85

cajhingle said:


> Appreciate your insights. I paid for the service and that’s why I know it’s authentic coz VCA took it to have it resized.


Ok hopefully VCA deems it authentic when it goes for repair. Please keep us posted. Good luck


----------



## MsRuckus

I promised some photos of my two new *lucky* pieces that I was able to secure last week. The lucky butterfly earrings arrived last week and they are a delight to wear, feel so good on, and are whimsical and beautiful.  I just got the onyx magic pendant today and tried it a bunch of different ways. I got it extended a little to layer perfectly with my WG HP as you can see. Please excuse the lint on my tee shirt. I ended up wearing it this afternoon at full length with my new off-white sweater.


----------



## fenfendatudou

MsRuckus said:


> I promised some photos of my two new *lucky* pieces that I was able to secure last week. The lucky butterfly earrings arrived last week and they are a delight to wear, feel so good on, and are whimsical and beautiful.  I just got the onyx magic pendant today and tried it a bunch of different ways. I got it extended a little to layer perfectly with my WG HP as you can see. Please excuse the lint on my tee shirt. I ended up wearing it this afternoon at full length with my new off-white sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227711
> View attachment 5227712
> View attachment 5227713
> View attachment 5227717
> View attachment 5227720



congrats  I'm always a big lover of magic pendents, looks so grand, and quite a statement piece.

I'm talking to my SA trying to place an order for this butterfly 2 motif earrings, but i just can't decide if I shall get the butterfly one or the two WMOP dangling earrings. It's been two weeks and I'm still thinking ... have you ever tried on the all white 2 motif earrings?


----------



## lynne_ross

fenfendatudou said:


> congrats  I'm always a big lover of magic pendents, looks so grand, and quite a statement piece.
> 
> I'm talking to my SA trying to place an order for this butterfly 2 motif earrings, but i just can't decide if I shall get the butterfly one or the two WMOP dangling earrings. It's been two weeks and I'm still thinking ... have you ever tried on the all white 2 motif earrings?


I find the chain length of the 2 motif earrings awkward looking. I would want to take out a link if vca would let me. This has been holding me back from buying a pair. Whereas the butterfly lucky chain attaches at the middle of the butterfly so I ‘lifts’ the butterfly up making the top parts of wings closer to top motif. Visually it looks much better to me. Also love the 2 stones and whimsy of the lucky. Lucky is my choice.


----------



## MsRuckus

fenfendatudou said:


> congrats  I'm always a big lover of magic pendents, looks so grand, and quite a statement piece.
> 
> I'm talking to my SA trying to place an order for this butterfly 2 motif earrings, but i just can't decide if I shall get the butterfly one or the two WMOP dangling earrings. It's been two weeks and I'm still thinking ... have you ever tried on the all white 2 motif earrings?



Thanks!  I have tried on two alhambra motif earrings, but only to get an idea of length when I ordered these. My family has had a thing for VCA butterflies for decades, and these two WG alhambra's are my first VCA pieces that do not have any butterflies involved.


----------



## fenfendatudou

lynne_ross said:


> I find the chain length of the 2 motif earrings awkward looking. I would want to take out a link if vca would let me. This has been holding me back from buying a pair. Whereas the butterfly lucky chain attaches at the middle of the butterfly so I ‘lifts’ the butterfly up making the top parts of wings closer to top motif. Visually it looks much better to me. Also love the 2 stones and whimsy of the lucky. Lucky is my choice.



Thanks so much for your opinion! I have tried on the 2 WMOP at the store, but never was able to try on the butterfly one, hence the hesitation, even though from the photos, I've always liked the butterfly more. 

And I totally understand what you meant that it is "lifted"! I never thought of that. And I see now that i'll make the earrings not look that long


----------



## fenfendatudou

MsRuckus said:


> Thanks!  I have tried on two alhambra motif earrings, but only to get an idea of length when I ordered these. My family has had a thing for VCA butterflies for decades, and these two WG alhambra's are my first VCA pieces that do not have any butterflies involved.



Gotcha! I'm the opposite  I have a few alhambra pieces and frivoles, but never have anything in butterfly. I love it on you and I think I'll go for the butterfly one too. Are you also considering the matching ring?


----------



## lxrac

I did something....oh how it sparkles! it's the "twinkle, twinkle little star" bracelet 
but let's be real the star of it all is the baby yorkie.


----------



## MsRuckus

fenfendatudou said:


> Gotcha! I'm the opposite  I have a few alhambra pieces and frivoles, but never have anything in butterfly. I love it on you and I think I'll go for the butterfly one too. Are you also considering the matching ring?


I think you will love them so much; the butterflies hang at a jaunty angle that makes them flutter around your face. I have the matching lucky bracelet that adds to these two motifs a larger size carnelian heart and a dangling malachite leaf, and a different butterfly ring, but I believe all my butterflies can mix and match with each other


----------



## kadmia

After looking for some months now, I finally received the Guilloche 10 motif and earrings! I have it connected to my MOP 10 motif here, and am trying to decide if the gold fits or clashes with my complexion. Would love your honest opinion. I am in awe of how much it sparkles though!!  TIA!!


----------



## glamourbag

kadmia said:


> After looking for some months now, I finally received the Guilloche 10 motif and earrings! I have it connected to my MOP 10 motif here, and am trying to decide if the gold fits or clashes with my complexion. Would love your honest opinion. I am in awe of how much it sparkles though!!  TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5229113


I LOVE guilloche with MOP. It is my favorite yg metal and stone combination. Gorgeous on you


----------



## Happyish

kadmia said:


> After looking for some months now, I finally received the Guilloche 10 motif and earrings! I have it connected to my MOP 10 motif here, and am trying to decide if the gold fits or clashes with my complexion. Would love your honest opinion. I am in awe of how much it sparkles though!!  TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5229113


It's very beautiful, and you are too, but it doesn't seem to pop like the MOP-in fact it's the MOP I noticed first. Understated elegance is not a bad thing. How would you be wearing it? If by itself, I'd like to see another photo without the MOP.


----------



## fenfendatudou

kadmia said:


> After looking for some months now, I finally received the Guilloche 10 motif and earrings! I have it connected to my MOP 10 motif here, and am trying to decide if the gold fits or clashes with my complexion. Would love your honest opinion. I am in awe of how much it sparkles though!!  TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5229113


awww, congrats! such a beautiful necklace combo! 

in the picture, the WMOP pops more, i guess that's due to camera cannot capture Guilloche's sparkles?


----------



## BigAkoya

kadmia said:


> After looking for some months now, I finally received the Guilloche 10 motif and earrings! I have it connected to my MOP 10 motif here, and am trying to decide if the gold fits or clashes with my complexion. Would love your honest opinion. I am in awe of how much it sparkles though!!  TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5229113


Hi!  I think the MOP glows on you and pops.  I love MOP on you.  
When I look at your photo, my eye goes right to the MOP.   My eye doesn't really notice the guilloche until after about three seconds. 

For me, if I try on something and it's not love at first sight, it's probably not good, especially if I have doubt. 
My thoughts... if you want another 10 and earring set, I think oynx would be beautiful on you. Guilloche to me is nice on you, but nothing special.  It looks more like a gold chain on you, and to me, it fades a bit into the background against you skin.  That may be what you want, but it definitely does not pop as much as MOP.  The MOP glows, and with MOP earrings next to your face.. wow... it will be so glowy and beautiful.  You may already have the MOP earrings, but if not, I would get them.   I would pass on the guilloche earrings; they fade into the background to me. 

Truth be told, jewelry is part how it looks on you and part how much you love the piece alone.  I have this one ring that my husband totally hates, but I love.  I love it, and it gives me joy to stare at it.  In the end, it's how much you love personally love it.  

Just my two cents to give you a different point of view.  Good luck on your decision.


----------



## kadmia

glamourbag said:


> I LOVE guilloche with MOP. It is my favorite yg metal and stone combination. Gorgeous on you



Thank you very much! 



Happyish said:


> It's very beautiful, and you are too, but it doesn't seem to pop like the MOP-in fact it's the MOP I noticed first. Understated elegance is not a bad thing. How would you be wearing it? If by itself, I'd like to see another photo without the MOP.



Thank you so much! Yes, I think that is exactly it! It seems to blend and in contrast the MOP pops and brightens I think. Then again, as you said, nothing wrong with understated elegance. Though in person it sparkles so much, not sure I can call it truly understated lol.  I'll attach a few photos below. (Two in daylight, two at night). It is hard to capture the correct colors. I'm also still not sure how I'll wear it, haha. I do like it with silk and with a white button down.



fenfendatudou said:


> awww, congrats! such a beautiful necklace combo!
> 
> in the picture, the WMOP pops more, i guess that's due to camera cannot capture Guilloche's sparkles?



Thank you! And yes, I think partially it blends with my complexion, but also you can't see the incredible sparkles in the photo.



BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think the MOP glows on you and pops.  I love MOP on you.
> When I look at your photo, my eye goes right to the MOP.   My eye doesn't really notice the guilloche until after about three seconds.
> 
> For me, if I try on something and it's not love at first sight, it's probably not good, especially if I have doubt.
> My thoughts... if you want another 10 and earring set, I think oynx would be beautiful on you. Guilloche to me is nice on you, but nothing special.  It looks more like a gold chain on you, and to me, it fades a bit into the background against you skin.  That may be what you want, but it definitely does not pop as much as MOP.  The MOP glows, and with MOP earrings next to your face.. wow... it will be so glowy and beautiful.  You may already have the MOP earrings, but if not, I would get them.   I would pass on the guilloche earrings; they fade into the background to me.
> 
> Truth be told, jewelry is part how it looks on you and part how much you love the piece alone.  I have this one ring that my husband totally hates, but I love.  I love it, and it gives me joy to stare at it.  In the end, it's how much you love personally love it.
> 
> Just my two cents to give you a different point of view.  Good luck on your decision.



I do have the MOP earrings and they are my favorite!! I think they brighten my complexion. I have to say I think I agree with everything you are saying. Thank you for your perspective and taking the time!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

kadmia said:


> After looking for some months now, I finally received the Guilloche 10 motif and earrings! I have it connected to my MOP 10 motif here, and am trying to decide if the gold fits or clashes with my complexion. Would love your honest opinion. I am in awe of how much it sparkles though!!  TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5229113


The YG guilloche is very pretty but it blends a bit too much with your tone for my taste. I would want it to pop a bit more. For that much money I would pick something else. But if your heart loves it go for it.  By itself it is a beautiful necklace.

oh I just saw the following pics. Now I see what you mean by clash.Your skin has a slightly pinkish undertone.  I prefer the MOP.  Or maybe RG.  I wonder how that looks on you.


----------



## MsRuckus

kadmia said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Yes, I think that is exactly it! It seems to blend and in contrast the MOP pops and brightens I think. Then again, as you said, nothing wrong with understated elegance. Though in person it sparkles so much, not sure I can call it truly understated lol.  I'll attach a few photos below. (Two in daylight, two at night). It is hard to capture the correct colors. I'm also still not sure how I'll wear it, haha. I do like it with silk and with a white button down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And yes, I think partially it blends with my complexion, but also you can't see the incredible sparkles in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the MOP earrings and they are my favorite!! I think they brighten my complexion. I have to say I think I agree with everything you are saying. Thank you for your perspective and taking the time!!
> 
> View attachment 5229191
> View attachment 5229192
> 
> View attachment 5229195
> View attachment 5229196


I think it looks STUNNING and sparkly and special on you in all of these photos, especially with the orange scarf


----------



## Chrismin

kadmia said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Yes, I think that is exactly it! It seems to blend and in contrast the MOP pops and brightens I think. Then again, as you said, nothing wrong with understated elegance. Though in person it sparkles so much, not sure I can call it truly understated lol.  I'll attach a few photos below. (Two in daylight, two at night). It is hard to capture the correct colors. I'm also still not sure how I'll wear it, haha. I do like it with silk and with a white button down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And yes, I think partially it blends with my complexion, but also you can't see the incredible sparkles in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the MOP earrings and they are my favorite!! I think they brighten my complexion. I have to say I think I agree with everything you are saying. Thank you for your perspective and taking the time!!
> 
> View attachment 5229191
> View attachment 5229192
> 
> View attachment 5229195
> View attachment 5229196


gorgeous!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The guilloche set looks gorgeous in your second set of pics @kadmia. It seems from your smile that you love your new pieces. Hope you keep them and enjoy!


----------



## glitzgal97

kadmia said:


> After looking for some months now, I finally received the Guilloche 10 motif and earrings! I have it connected to my MOP 10 motif here, and am trying to decide if the gold fits or clashes with my complexion. Would love your honest opinion. I am in awe of how much it sparkles though!!  TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5229113


BEAUTIFUL! I don't think it clashes at all!!!


----------



## 880

kadmia said:


> After looking for some months now, I finally received the Guilloche 10 motif and earrings! I have it connected to my MOP 10 motif here, and am trying to decide if the gold fits or clashes with my complexion. Would love your honest opinion. I am in awe of how much it sparkles though!!  TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5229113


I think the YG neither blends completely (like RG would)  nor pops starkly like WMOP. rather, it occupies a place in between, a subtle, rich, yet striking look! im so happy for you!


----------



## prettychic

glitzgal97 said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I don't think it clashes at all!!!


I loved the pairing of the two 10 motifs! You look beautiful in both together and it will look equally as beautiful with different necklines as a backdrop...


----------



## kadmia

EpiFanatic said:


> The YG guilloche is very pretty but it blends a bit too much with your tone for my taste. I would want it to pop a bit more. For that much money I would pick something else. But if your heart loves it go for it.  By itself it is a beautiful necklace.
> 
> oh I just saw the following pics. Now I see what you mean by clash.Your skin has a slightly pinkish undertone.  I prefer the MOP.  Or maybe RG.  I wonder how that looks on you.



Thank you! I actually have been wondering the same. I have a few pendants in RG (GMOP and the current Holiday pendant) but it's a little hard to tell. Perhaps this calls for a visit to the store? 



MsRuckus said:


> I think it looks STUNNING and sparkly and special on you in all of these photos, especially with the orange scarf



Aww, thank you so much!!



Cosmopolitan said:


> The guilloche set looks gorgeous in your second set of pics @kadmia. It seems from your smile that you love your new pieces. Hope you keep them and enjoy!



You're so kind. Thank you!!!!



Chrismin said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you so much!!



glitzgal97 said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I don't think it clashes at all!!!



Thank you! It really is a beautiful piece!



880 said:


> I think the YG neither blends completely (like RG would)  nor pops starkly like WMOP. rather, it occupies a place in between, a subtle, rich, yet striking look! im so happy for you!



Ooh, I like the way you've described that! Thank you!!



prettychic said:


> I loved the pairing of the two 10 motifs! You look beautiful in both together and it will look equally as beautiful with different necklines as a backdrop...



Thank you!! There is something fun about the combination! I think I'll have to play a bit more to make up my mind..


----------



## wisconsin

880 said:


> I think the YG neither blends completely (like RG would)  nor pops starkly like WMOP. rather, it occupies a place in between, a subtle, rich, yet striking look! im so happy for you!


Agree


----------



## Happyish

kadmia said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Yes, I think that is exactly it! It seems to blend and in contrast the MOP pops and brightens I think. Then again, as you said, nothing wrong with understated elegance. Though in person it sparkles so much, not sure I can call it truly understated lol.  I'll attach a few photos below. (Two in daylight, two at night). It is hard to capture the correct colors. I'm also still not sure how I'll wear it, haha. I do like it with silk and with a white button down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And yes, I think partially it blends with my complexion, but also you can't see the incredible sparkles in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the MOP earrings and they are my favorite!! I think they brighten my complexion. I have to say I think I agree with everything you are saying. Thank you for your perspective and taking the time!!
> 
> View attachment 5229191
> View attachment 5229192
> 
> View attachment 5229195
> View attachment 5229196


I think it's stunning. It's gorgeous, understated and fabulous and sometimes that's exactly what you need in a piece of wearable jewelry. However if, as @BigAkoya mentioned, you're having second thoughts, pay attention. The fact you need to solicit our advice, is, in and of itself, telling.

The other thing I would ask is, do you have pearls? Not the alhambra in MOP but a nice strand of gorgeous pearls. In my opinion, the YG guilloche serves the same function as a pearl necklace--a classic piece of jewelry that can take you from lunch, to the boardroom  out to dinner, to a playdate or a formal occasion. On the other hand, maybe you're looking for something more dramatic that makes more of a statement? If so, I would suggest the onyx, which is a classic, or perhaps the carnelian. I think either would lovely given your skin tone.

Finally, I don't think  rose gold will do you any favors (but you could try it). I say this as my skin tone is similar and anything in rose gold around my face simply vanishes. If you think the all yellow gold is subtle, I think the rose gold will be even more so. But that's why they have stores with mirrors so try, try and try.

So to recap, my questions for you are as follows: how do you plan on wearing this? Do you have other fine necklaces that are as versatile/classic as the guilloche? Do you want something that makes a statement and provides some drama, or quiet and elegant? And finally, do you love the guilloche and if you return it, would you regret it?

Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> I think the YG neither blends completely (like RG would)  nor pops starkly like WMOP. rather, it occupies a place in between, a subtle, rich, yet striking look! im so happy for you!


Agree . . . Completely!


----------



## kadmia

Happyish said:


> I think it's stunning. It's gorgeous, understated and fabulous and sometimes that's exactly what you need in a piece of wearable jewelry. However if, as @BigAkoya mentioned, you're having second thoughts, pay attention. The fact you need to solicit our advice, is, in and of itself, telling.
> 
> The other thing I would ask is, do you have pearls? Not the alhambra in MOP but a nice strand of gorgeous pearls. In my opinion, the YG guilloche serves the same function as a pearl necklace--a classic piece of jewelry that can take you from lunch, to the boardroom  out to dinner, to a playdate or a formal occasion. On the other hand, maybe you're looking for something more dramatic that makes more of a statement? If so, I would suggest the onyx, which is a classic, or perhaps the carnelian. I think either would lovely given your skin tone.
> 
> Finally, I don't think  rose gold will do you any favors (but you could try it). I say this as my skin tone is similar and anything in rose gold around my face simply vanishes. If you think the all yellow gold is subtle, I think the rose gold will be even more so. But that's why they have stores with mirrors so try, try and try.
> 
> So to recap, my questions for you are as follows: how do you plan on wearing this? Do you have other fine necklaces that are as versatile/classic as the guilloche? Do you want something that makes a statement and provides some drama, or quiet and elegant? And finally, do you love the guilloche and if you return it, would you regret it?
> 
> Please let us know what you decide.



You are so kind to take the time to think this through with me! I think my hesitation is based mostly on whether the color blends in with my complexion too much. Though I admit prior to this I've been wearing my 10 motif MOP, and so it may be the contrast from the brightness of the MOP that I'm noticing.

It's more of a treat than a piece with a specific purpose currently. Sadly with the pandemic and my type of job, there aren't many opportunities to wear this lovely necklace. I'm a cancer surgeon and I guess I worry that wearing this to work would be too "flashy" given what I do. Does that make any sense? I do think as an evening piece for special occasions (whenever that may be post pandemic?) it would be absolutely gorgeous.

So I guess it's partially a question of if it blends too much to be worth the cost given that I can't quite wear it on a daily basis, the way I can my MOP. And also that with the current pandemic, not many other chances to enjoy it.

I may just have to do what my hubby says, which is just embrace the bling and enjoy it  

Thank you again so so much for helping me think through this!!


----------



## Happyish

kadmia said:


> You are so kind to take the time to think this through with me! I think my hesitation is based mostly on whether the color blends in with my complexion too much. Though I admit prior to this I've been wearing my 10 motif MOP, and so it may be the contrast from the brightness of the MOP that I'm noticing.
> 
> It's more of a treat than a piece with a specific purpose currently. Sadly with the pandemic and my type of job, there aren't many opportunities to wear this lovely necklace. I'm a cancer surgeon and I guess I worry that wearing this to work would be too "flashy" given what I do. Does that make any sense? I do think as an evening piece for special occasions (whenever that may be post pandemic?) it would be absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> So I guess it's partially a question of if it blends too much to be worth the cost given that I can't quite wear it on a daily basis, the way I can my MOP. And also that with the current pandemic, not many other chances to enjoy it.
> 
> I may just have to do what my hubby says, which is just embrace the bling and enjoy it
> 
> Thank you again so so much for helping me think through this!!


1) It does not blend too much.
2) It is not too flashy.
3) At this point, given your station in life, a classic statement piece like this is appropriate. It says you're accomplished, empowered and confident. You have graduated from starter jewelry. You have earned the right to wear these pieces every day.
Own it, and by that I don't mean buy it--by that I mean you've reached for the stars and you got there--now it's time to revel in your accomplishments.


----------



## kadmia

Happyish said:


> 1) It does not blend too much.
> 2) It is not too flashy.
> 3) At this point, given your station in life, a classic statement piece like this is appropriate. It says you're accomplished, empowered and confident. You have graduated from starter jewelry. You have earned the right to wear these pieces every day.
> Own it, and by that I don't mean buy it--by that I mean you've reached for the stars and you got there--now it's time to revel in your accomplishments.



Your words are so encouraging, kind, and wise. Thank you again for taking the time and care!


----------



## park56

kadmia said:


> Your words are so encouraging, kind, and wise. Thank you again for taking the time and care!


May your clovers bring good luck to you, your career, and your patients!


----------



## Cams

kadmia said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Yes, I think that is exactly it! It seems to blend and in contrast the MOP pops and brightens I think. Then again, as you said, nothing wrong with understated elegance. Though in person it sparkles so much, not sure I can call it truly understated lol.  I'll attach a few photos below. (Two in daylight, two at night). It is hard to capture the correct colors. I'm also still not sure how I'll wear it, haha. I do like it with silk and with a white button down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And yes, I think partially it blends with my complexion, but also you can't see the incredible sparkles in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the MOP earrings and they are my favorite!! I think they brighten my complexion. I have to say I think I agree with everything you are saying. Thank you for your perspective and taking the time!!
> 
> View attachment 5229191
> View attachment 5229192
> 
> View attachment 5229195
> View attachment 5229196


Wow your collections is stunning and it’s look amazing on you. I have ordered the same earrings will be my first VCA I have been waiting since Sept. seeing your earrings I can only hope it will look this good when I get them.


----------



## kadmia

park56 said:


> May your clovers bring good luck to you, your career, and your patients!



Aw, you are so kind, thank you!! 



Cams said:


> Wow your collections is stunning and it’s look amazing on you. I have ordered the same earrings will be my first VCA I have been waiting since Sept. seeing your earrings I can only hope it will look this good when I get them.



Thank you so much! Oh I'm so happy for you and I think you'll love them!!


----------



## Snowshoe42

Snowshoe42 said:


> My TE bracelet arrived today and l am so in love with it. I wasn't sure if l would like it as l couldn't find any videos of it online and live too far away from a store to see it in person. I'm really surprised this one isn't more popular, it is sooo pretty. I love how the striations move with the light and the way the stone looks against the gold of the bracelet.
> 
> I am definitely 100% on ban island now.



So after the gushing post above l did actually end up exchanging the TE for a BA 5 motif. I loved the TE when it arrived but then over the next few days l started to doubt my decision. I still love TE and think it is a very underrated and beautiful, but my internal debate was around neutral vs bright colours for my first 5 motif and if l were only ever to get one bracelet (why did l have to ask myself that difficult question?). I'm also going to blame my terrible indecision on not being anywhere near a store and able to see the different stones irl. 

Anyway, here's some pics of my BA. I won't be parting with this one  In love with the BA stone and how it changes in the light.


----------



## Happyish

Snowshoe42 said:


> So after the gushing post above l did actually end up exchanging the TE for a BA 5 motif. I loved the TE when it arrived but then over the next few days l started to doubt my decision. I still love TE and think it is a very underrated and beautiful, but my internal debate was around neutral vs bright colours for my first 5 motif and if l were only ever to get one bracelet (why did l have to ask myself that difficult question?). I'm also going to blame my terrible indecision on not being anywhere near a store and able to see the different stones irl.
> 
> Anyway, here's some pics of my BA. I won't be parting with this one  In love with the BA stone and how it changes in the light.


The turquoise and BA are very pretty together. Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## Junkenpo

Snowshoe42 said:


> So after the gushing post above l did actually end up exchanging the TE for a BA 5 motif. I loved the TE when it arrived but then over the next few days l started to doubt my decision. I still love TE and think it is a very underrated and beautiful, but my internal debate was around neutral vs bright colours for my first 5 motif and if l were only ever to get one bracelet (why did l have to ask myself that difficult question?). I'm also going to blame my terrible indecision on not being anywhere near a store and able to see the different stones irl.
> 
> Anyway, here's some pics of my BA. I won't be parting with this one  In love with the BA stone and how it changes in the light.



BA is gorgeous, too!    As much as I love TE, I didnʻt opt for it either -- onyx is my go-to bracelet. Ya gotta go with what makes your heart sing the loudest, yʻknow?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Snowshoe42 said:


> So after the gushing post above l did actually end up exchanging the TE for a BA 5 motif. I loved the TE when it arrived but then over the next few days l started to doubt my decision. I still love TE and think it is a very underrated and beautiful, but my internal debate was around neutral vs bright colours for my first 5 motif and if l were only ever to get one bracelet (why did l have to ask myself that difficult question?). I'm also going to blame my terrible indecision on not being anywhere near a store and able to see the different stones irl.
> 
> Anyway, here's some pics of my BA. I won't be parting with this one  In love with the BA stone and how it changes in the light.



Omg! I am loving this pairing with the Sweet Turquoise! As a BA lover myself, I think you’ve made the right choice as this complements your Sweet too!


----------



## vivii

DS2006 said:


> Can you see any gaps with your eyes? If not, it's fine. It looks like the onyx fits well. I don't recommend macro photography to that degree.



I ended up exchanging it for another one and my SA kindly allowed it. The new one I received didn't have any noticeable gap. So I guess the original pendant did have a flaw.


----------



## oranGetRee

Sharing my latest from VCA and a VCA family photo 
Photos under yellow light.


----------



## A bottle of Red

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing my latest from VCA and a VCA family photo
> Photos under yellow light.
> 
> View attachment 5236728
> View attachment 5236729
> View attachment 5236730


Love it!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Snowshoe42 said:


> So after the gushing post above l did actually end up exchanging the TE for a BA 5 motif. I loved the TE when it arrived but then over the next few days l started to doubt my decision. I still love TE and think it is a very underrated and beautiful, but my internal debate was around neutral vs bright colours for my first 5 motif and if l were only ever to get one bracelet (why did l have to ask myself that difficult question?). I'm also going to blame my terrible indecision on not being anywhere near a store and able to see the different stones irl.
> 
> Anyway, here's some pics of my BA. I won't be parting with this one  In love with the BA stone and how it changes in the light.


Looks beautiful


----------



## Minda

Mali_ said:


> Added white to black:
> Congrats! I’ve got the vintage WMOP earrings and looking to add the magic size onyx earrings. Was there a reason why you got each of them in different sizes? Appreciate your advice.


----------



## eternallove4bag

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing my latest from VCA and a VCA family photo
> Photos under yellow light.
> 
> View attachment 5236728
> View attachment 5236729
> View attachment 5236730


Such gorgeous pieces! Congrats on your new in


----------



## Snowshoe42

Happyish said:


> The turquoise and BA are very pretty together. Wear it well and in good health.





A bottle of Red said:


> Looks beautiful



Thanks Happyish and Bottle of Red 



Junkenpo said:


> BA is gorgeous, too!    As much as I love TE, I didnʻt opt for it either -- onyx is my go-to bracelet. Ya gotta go with what makes your heart sing the loudest, yʻknow?


Yeah, BA is definitely the one that has captured my heart. l can't stop looking at my wrist.



SmokieDragon said:


> Omg! I am loving this pairing with the Sweet Turquoise! As a BA lover myself, I think you’ve made the right choice as this complements your Sweet too!


Thanks, l really love the BA with my sweet. l think the combo works much better than with TE.


----------



## Mali_

I actually wanted the variety of vintage and magic sizes. I knew I was going to buy the 20s in each color and at the time wanted the sets to look somewhat different. In the end it never even mattered because of the nature of my work - “country hopping” for a living so always a new audience and most marvel that the jewelry matches my Birkins and Kelly’s -LOL. For the onyx, I’m so glad I have the magic because I tend to wear both the 20 and 10 motif onyx necklaces together and a larger earring looks better with both necklaces.


----------



## Minda

Mali_ said:


> I actually wanted the variety of vintage and magic sizes. I knew I was going to buy the 20s in each color and at the time wanted the sets to look somewhat different. In the end it never even mattered because of the nature of my work - “country hopping” for a living so always a new audience and most marvel that the jewelry matches my Birkins and Kelly’s -LOL. For the onyx, I’m so glad I have the magic because I tend to wear both the 20 and 10 motif onyx necklaces together and a larger earring looks better with both necklaces.


Thanks Mali for sharing


----------



## floridamama

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing my latest from VCA and a VCA family photo
> Photos under yellow light.
> 
> View attachment 5236728
> View attachment 5236729
> View attachment 5236730


So beautiful!


----------



## hers4eva

Hi Lovely Ladies,

I am so excited 

Santa Claus came early to my house the other day!

My wish has been answered

Ready for a little reveal?

A hint: she is so beautiful!

'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website. She came by Fedex.
She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing  


Pix 1
She had so many goodies to look at 
Love her green soft jewelry case!






Pix 2





Pix 3
I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?





Pix 4
That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva 





She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)

I want to THANK all the lovely ladies who answered all my questions on VCA jewelry 
You all are awesome!


Pix 5
I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day 





Pix 6
I love all my babies here





Thank you all so much for coming along 
Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures 

Pix 7
Oh and wishing you all a safe and fun Halloween tonight:


----------



## nicole0612

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house the other day!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website. She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> I want to THANK all the lovely ladies who answered all my questions on VCA jewelry
> You all are awesome!
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures
> 
> Pix 7
> Oh and wishing you all a safe and fun Halloween tonight:



So happy for you! I think this is an excellent first piece, it is so versatile while still making a visual impact.


----------



## BigAkoya

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house the other day!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website. She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> I want to THANK all the lovely ladies who answered all my questions on VCA jewelry
> You all are awesome!
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures
> 
> Pix 7
> Oh and wishing you all a safe and fun Halloween tonight:


Congratulations!  I'm so happy for you, and you got your present before they ran out!  Hubby is a wise-man to order early! 
It's beautiful, I love all your photos too!  All your babies coordinate!    

An early Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## glamourbag

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house the other day!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website. She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry cas
> 
> Pi
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> I want to THANK all the lovely ladies who answered all my questions on VCA jewelry
> You all are awesome!
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures
> 
> Pix 7
> Oh and wishing you all a safe and fun Halloween tonight:


Congratulations on your necklace. Such a good choice. I can feel your excitement through your pics.


----------



## marcvan

My very first VCA from my husband for our anniversary ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

marcvan said:


> My very first VCA from my husband for our anniversary ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238333
> View attachment 5238332


Congrats!!  This looks beautiful on you.


----------



## lulu212121

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house the other day!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website. She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> I want to THANK all the lovely ladies who answered all my questions on VCA jewelry
> You all are awesome!
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures
> 
> Pix 7
> Oh and wishing you all a safe and fun Halloween tonight:


Beautiful! That was so much fun to scroll through!


----------



## saligator

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house the other day!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website. She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> I want to THANK all the lovely ladies who answered all my questions on VCA jewelry
> You all are awesome!
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures
> 
> Pix 7
> Oh and wishing you all a safe and fun Halloween tonight:


The ghost rocks that "headband"! Happy Halloween!


----------



## saligator

kadmia said:


> After looking for some months now, I finally received the Guilloche 10 motif and earrings! I have it connected to my MOP 10 motif here, and am trying to decide if the gold fits or clashes with my complexion. Would love your honest opinion. I am in awe of how much it sparkles though!!  TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5229113


It's just lovely on you! Congratulations!


----------



## 880

kadmia said:


> Sadly with the pandemic and my type of job, there aren't many opportunities to wear this lovely necklace. I'm a cancer surgeon and I guess I worry that wearing this to work would be too "flashy" given what I do. Does that make any sense? I do think as an evening piece for special occasions (whenever that may be post pandemic?) it would be absolutely gorgeous.



IMO it’s versatile enough for everyday as well as for special occasions, depending on how it is styled.  To tone a necklace down, I often frame it with the collar of my blouse or top so only the bottom shows. Most people will just see a pretty necklace with a clover motif. I also wanted to say that I love the blue green of your scarf against the gold.

I love everyone’s holiday treasures! 
@hers4eva, I always enjoy your reveal stories so much! I am so happy for you!  
And, OT, but jewelry houses have excellent quality fragrance.


----------



## Junkenpo

You have a gift for visual storytelling!  The onyx & yellow gold are my favorite combination.  



hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house the other day!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website. She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> I want to THANK all the lovely ladies who answered all my questions on VCA jewelry
> You all are awesome!
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures
> 
> Pix 7
> Oh and wishing you all a safe and fun Halloween tonight:


----------



## eternallove4bag

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house the other day!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website. She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> I want to THANK all the lovely ladies who answered all my questions on VCA jewelry
> You all are awesome!
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures
> 
> Pix 7
> Oh and wishing you all a safe and fun Halloween tonight:


Awww many congrats! She is the perfect addition! And girl, I am drooling over your yellow diamond ring too! I may be biased Is that Tiffany?


----------



## kkpp

Actually I didn’t plan to get anything new from vca this soon. I went in to get my 5 motifs mop bracelet resized, came home with this beauty. Guilloche is too stunning to resist.


----------



## Blueboxhappy

They came at different times, but I love them all equally!
Sweet butterfly bracelet (matching earrings and necklace not pictured), YG mini frivole diamond bracelet and sweet RG 6 motif.


----------



## hers4eva

nicole0612 said:


> So happy for you! I think this is an excellent first piece, it is so versatile while still making a visual impact.



 Hi Nicole,
Thank you sweet lady 
She is a lovely treasure to add to my precious jewelry family! 
Thank you and have a wonderful week!




BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations!  I'm so happy for you, and you got your present before they ran out!  Hubby is a wise-man to order early!
> It's beautiful, I love all your photos too!  All your babies coordinate!
> 
> An early Merry Christmas to you!



Dear  BigAkoya,
You are way too sweet 
I was worried about them running out, so happy I have her way before Christmas 
She brings utter joy to my collection 
Thank you for all your help! 




glamourbag said:


> Congratulations on your necklace. Such a good choice. I can feel your excitement through your pics.



Hello glamourbag,
Awww  thanks so much, you made my day 
I do get overly excited when I love something so much! Its hard for me to hold back, glad I can explode  here with all the other VCA family lovers


----------



## hers4eva

lulu212121 said:


> Beautiful! That was so much fun to scroll through!



Good evening lulu,
You made my day sweet lady
I love writing picture stories.
I can't believe she is all mine 
Thank you!



saligator said:


> The ghost rocks that "headband"! Happy Halloween!



awww love how you said headband 
That's so cute of you 
Thank you 




880 said:


> @hers4eva, I always enjoy your reveal stories so much! I am so happy for you!
> And, OT, but jewelry houses have excellent quality fragrance.



Hello 880,
Awww  you are always so sweet.  
So happy you enjoyed seeing my new reveal. She surely is such a dainty striking necklace! 
Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

Junkenpo said:


> You have a gift for visual storytelling!  The onyx & yellow gold are my favorite combination.



Hi Junkenpo,
Such a sweet group of VCA lovers here   You also made my day
I really adore storytelling.  It feels great when others appreciate them!
So happy you like my choice!
Thank you!



eternallove4bag said:


> Awww many congrats! She is the perfect addition! And girl, I am drooling over your yellow diamond ring too! I may be biased Is that Tiffany?



Hi eternallove,

An awww right back at you and a big thank you 
I don't know if you remember I asked about your beautiful  yellow diamond a while back?
I love my new canary diamond so much. Isn't it so special owning one?


----------



## hers4eva

*I wanted to make a card showing my love  and appreciation  for all the thoughtful sweet comments from everyone here *
*You ALL made my new reveal extra special   *
*Thank you *


----------



## BigAkoya

hers4eva said:


> *I wanted to make a card showing my love  and appreciation  for all the thoughtful sweet comments from everyone here *
> *You ALL made my new reveal extra special   *
> *Thank you *


This is so cute!  You get the Creativity Award!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shannily

I didn’t realize I love WG until I got my third WG piece - my new MOP bracelet in WG. 

I’m thinking whether I should layer it with my WG turquoise butterfly bracelet or would that be too much?


----------



## hers4eva

BigAkoya said:


> This is so cute!  You get the Creativity Award!  Thanks for sharing!



*Dear BigAkoya,*
_*This is for you sweet lady:
 *_
*Thank you*


----------



## eternallove4bag

hers4eva said:


> Hi Junkenpo,
> Such a sweet group of VCA lovers here   You also made my day
> I really adore storytelling.  It feels great when others appreciate them!
> So happy you like my choice!
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi eternallove,
> 
> An awww right back at you and a big thank you
> I don't know if you remember I asked about your beautiful  yellow diamond a while back?
> I love my new canary diamond so much. Isn't it so special owning one?


Super duper special! It’s so very unique! Many many congrats on this stunner… so happy we both have a this sunshine in our lives


----------



## eternallove4bag

hers4eva said:


> *I wanted to make a card showing my love  and appreciation  for all the thoughtful sweet comments from everyone here *
> *You ALL made my new reveal extra special   *
> *Thank you *


Major love!


----------



## hers4eva

eternallove4bag said:


> Super duper special! It’s so very unique! Many many congrats on this stunner… so happy we both have a this sunshine in our lives




Hi eternallove,

It’s fun  having a twin that relates to the lovely yellow sparkling sunshine they bring us everyday
Thank you for such thoughtful replies 




eternallove4bag said:


> Major love!




Hi Sparking Sunshine Twin 

You are most gracious 
Thank you sweet lady


----------



## tenshix

Thank you to all the VCA WG enthusiasts @DS2006 @BigAkoya @EpiFanatic on this forum who posted all of their beautiful pieces and inspired me to get another WG piece!

Welcoming to my small VCA family the 5 motif WG Chalcedony bracelet, she is very soft in translucency & pattern and translates more lilac blue on my skin. I had 4 links removed but I might send it back to shorten another 2 links after I enjoy it for a while.

The Sweet WG pavè was my only WG piece before this but I’m now on a slippery slope down WG land, totally unexpected for me because I’m normally drawn to the warmer YG and RG tones. I’m in love


----------



## EpiFanatic

tenshix said:


> Thank you to all the VCA WG enthusiasts @DS2006 @BigAkoya @EpiFanatic on this forum who posted all of their beautiful pieces and inspired me to get another WG piece!
> 
> Welcoming to my small VCA family the 5 motif WG Chalcedony bracelet, she is very soft in translucency & pattern and translates more lilac blue on my skin. I had 4 links removed but I might send it back to shorten another 2 links after I enjoy it for a while.
> 
> The Sweet WG pavè was my only WG piece before this but I’m now on a slippery slope down WG land, totally unexpected for me because I’m normally drawn to the warmer YG and RG tones. I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 5240016


Congratulations!!  It's a gorgeous piece, and will look amazing with the pave sweet motifs.  Please share modeling shots!


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> Thank you to all the VCA WG enthusiasts @DS2006 @BigAkoya @EpiFanatic on this forum who posted all of their beautiful pieces and inspired me to get another WG piece!
> 
> Welcoming to my small VCA family the 5 motif WG Chalcedony bracelet, she is very soft in translucency & pattern and translates more lilac blue on my skin. I had 4 links removed but I might send it back to shorten another 2 links after I enjoy it for a while.
> 
> The Sweet WG pavè was my only WG piece before this but I’m now on a slippery slope down WG land, totally unexpected for me because I’m normally drawn to the warmer YG and RG tones. I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 5240016


Oh these two look incredible together! Congratulations


----------



## BigAkoya

shannily said:


> I didn’t realize I love WG until I got my third WG piece - my new MOP bracelet in WG.
> 
> I’m thinking whether I should layer it with my WG turquoise butterfly bracelet or would that be too much?


Beautiful.  I love WG also.  On your bracelet, the links are all twisted, so you may want to straighten them.  If you purposely twisted the links to shorten your bracelet, may I suggest properly shortening your bracelet by removing links?  I personally think the twisted chain takes away from the beauty of the bracelet because I keep staring at those knotted up twisted links.  That's just me of course, and it's all preference. 

Adding the WG turquoise butterfly bracelet too much?  No way!  Add away!      It will add a nice pop of color! 
Congratulations on your new pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Thank you to all the VCA WG enthusiasts @DS2006 @BigAkoya @EpiFanatic on this forum who posted all of their beautiful pieces and inspired me to get another WG piece!
> 
> Welcoming to my small VCA family the 5 motif WG Chalcedony bracelet, she is very soft in translucency & pattern and translates more lilac blue on my skin. I had 4 links removed but I might send it back to shorten another 2 links after I enjoy it for a while.
> 
> The Sweet WG pavè was my only WG piece before this but I’m now on a slippery slope down WG land, totally unexpected for me because I’m normally drawn to the warmer YG and RG tones. I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 5240016


This is gorgeous!  So dreamy, like blue clouds on your wrist.  I see a chalcedony necklace in your future!  

Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> This is gorgeous!  So dreamy, like blue clouds on your wrist.  I see a chalcedony necklace in your future!
> 
> Congratulations! Beautiful!



Oooh I am in trouble now! I have the Magic and 10 motif chalcedony on my wishlist. Thank you for inspiring me to build out my WG collection.


----------



## Snowshoe42

tenshix said:


> Thank you to all the VCA WG enthusiasts @DS2006 @BigAkoya @EpiFanatic on this forum who posted all of their beautiful pieces and inspired me to get another WG piece!
> 
> Welcoming to my small VCA family the 5 motif WG Chalcedony bracelet, she is very soft in translucency & pattern and translates more lilac blue on my skin. I had 4 links removed but I might send it back to shorten another 2 links after I enjoy it for a while.
> 
> The Sweet WG pavè was my only WG piece before this but I’m now on a slippery slope down WG land, totally unexpected for me because I’m normally drawn to the warmer YG and RG tones. I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 5240016


Love the Chalcedony, so beautiful and will look gorgeous paired with the pave sweet. Would love to see some modelling shots.


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  It's a gorgeous piece, and will look amazing with the pave sweet motifs.  Please share modeling shots!





Snowshoe42 said:


> Love the Chalcedony, so beautiful and will look gorgeous paired with the pave sweet. Would love to see some modelling shots.



Thank you so much!! I love how WG allows me to be more casual, it doesn’t feel as dressy as YG/RG. I do think it’s still a bit long for my preference so I’ll likely send it back to shorten 2 more links. It’s so loose that it’s been overlapping with the Sweet more than I like when I move around.


----------



## DS2006

tenshix said:


> Thank you to all the VCA WG enthusiasts @DS2006 @BigAkoya @EpiFanatic on this forum who posted all of their beautiful pieces and inspired me to get another WG piece!
> 
> Welcoming to my small VCA family the 5 motif WG Chalcedony bracelet, she is very soft in translucency & pattern and translates more lilac blue on my skin. I had 4 links removed but I might send it back to shorten another 2 links after I enjoy it for a while.
> 
> The Sweet WG pavè was my only WG piece before this but I’m now on a slippery slope down WG land, totally unexpected for me because I’m normally drawn to the warmer YG and RG tones. I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 5240016





tenshix said:


> Thank you so much!! I love how WG allows me to be more casual, it doesn’t feel as dressy as YG/RG. I do think it’s still a bit long for my preference so I’ll likely send it back to shorten 2 more links. It’s so loose that it’s been overlapping with the Sweet more than I like when I move around.
> 
> View attachment 5240129


Love these so much! The chalcedony looks especially beautiful with the color top you have on!


----------



## shannily

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful.  I love WG also.  On your bracelet, the links are all twisted, so you may want to straighten them.  If you purposely twisted the links to shorten your bracelet, may I suggest properly shortening your bracelet by removing links?  I personally think the twisted chain takes away from the beauty of the bracelet because I keep staring at those knotted up twisted links.  That's just me of course, and it's all preference.
> 
> Adding the WG turquoise butterfly bracelet too much?  No way!  Add away!      It will add a nice pop of color!
> Congratulations on your new pieces!


You have a sharp eye! Yes my SA twisted it to show me what it would look like if I have some links removed and shortened, I’m not a fan of twisting either so I’m going to leave it the original length. I heard that twisting would damage the bracelet as well.
Let me try the turquoise butterfly with it later!


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> Love these so much! The chalcedony looks especially beautiful with the color top you have on!



Thank you so much dear!! I’ve been really enjoying this bracelet very much, it’s going to be tough to send it back to shorten again  My love for WG has bloomed!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday my 2 bracelets arrived; yg hammered Alhambra that I have been waiting for and am already wearing, plus this BA beauty that I quickly tried on, admired and then put away, as it will be my Christmas gift.  I love them both and feel so lucky and grateful.


----------



## DS2006

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday my 2 bracelets arrived; yg hammered Alhambra that I have been waiting for and am already wearing, plus this BA beauty that I quickly tried on, admired and then put away, as it will be my Christmas gift.  I love them both and feel so lucky and grateful.


LOVE these!!! It's such a coincidence because I have the yg hammered bracelet and commented to a friend in the last couple of days that I just have to get a blue agate bracelet to go with it (even though I usually wear white metals). But the other coincidence is that I am looking at bezel tennis bracelets!  I think they look good and compliment the beading on Alhambra pieces! Do you have any idea what size diamonds are in the bezels?


----------



## Dextersmom

DS2006 said:


> LOVE these!!! It's such a coincidence because I have the yg hammered bracelet and commented to a friend in the last couple of days that I just have to get a blue agate bracelet to go with it (even though I usually wear white metals). But the other coincidence is that I am looking at bezel tennis bracelets!  I think they look good and compliment the beading on Alhambra pieces! Do you have any idea what size diamonds are in the bezels?


Thank you so much.  You and many others on this thread have helped me and inspired me and I am very appreciative.  I am so in love with the yg hammered bracelet.  It is even prettier in person than I imagined.
 I debated between blue agate and MOP for my next bracelet, as I love them both (I have 3 VA pendants, all in yg; MOP, bleu porcelain holiday pendant and pave).  I thought the blue would be a lovely contrast as well as match my holiday pendant.  I am glad I went with it.  It is also prettier in person than in pictures.  It has a luminous quality to it and I hope that you will love it too if you decide on it. 
 I'm sorry I don't know the diamond size in each individual bezel of my tennis bracelet.  I can tell you mine is the Bony Levy Monaco tennis bracelet from Nordstrom, with a 1.92 total carat weight.  It is very dainty and lightweight and just right for me and my lifestyle.


----------



## tenshix

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday my 2 bracelets arrived; yg hammered Alhambra that I have been waiting for and am already wearing, plus this BA beauty that I quickly tried on, admired and then put away, as it will be my Christmas gift.  I love them both and feel so lucky and grateful.



Congratulations, what a perfect combo! You wear them beautifully. You have so much patience, I don’t know if I would have the discipline to put the BA away for Christmas


----------



## EpiFanatic

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday my 2 bracelets arrived; yg hammered Alhambra that I have been waiting for and am already wearing, plus this BA beauty that I quickly tried on, admired and then put away, as it will be my Christmas gift.  I love them both and feel so lucky and grateful.


Love the YG hammered and blue agate together so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

EpiFanatic said:


> Love the YG hammered and blue agate together so much!





tenshix said:


> Congratulations, what a perfect combo! You wear them beautifully. You have so much patience, I don’t know if I would have the discipline to put the BA away for Christmas


Thank you both.   
Tbh @tenshix... I did sneak it back out of the box this morning to snap a pic of it beside my holiday pendant.  Now I have another pic to admire until Christmas.


----------



## tenshix

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you both.
> Tbh @tenshix... I did sneak it back out of the box this morning to snap a pic of it beside my holiday pendant.  Now I have another pic to admire until Christmas.



So lovely!!


----------



## marbella8

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday my 2 bracelets arrived; yg hammered Alhambra that I have been waiting for and am already wearing, plus this BA beauty that I quickly tried on, admired and then put away, as it will be my Christmas gift.  I love them both and feel so lucky and grateful.



I know someone else who wears her bleu agate and hammered together and it is truly stunning. I love how they look on you! Congrats!!!!!!!!!

Also, thanks for the photo with the HP, I have the same pendant and love seeing how similar they are.


----------



## Ralii

Does anyone know if the sweet alhambra 1 motif bracelet can be extended? It's a little snug and I wonder if they can send an extender or add length?


----------



## Dextersmom

marbella8 said:


> I know someone else who wears her bleu agate and hammered together and it is truly stunning. I love how they look on you! Congrats!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, thanks for the photo with the HP, I have the same pendant and love seeing how similar they are.


Thank you.


----------



## cajhingle

It was a good find indeed. My necklace back from sizing up the chain. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




cajhingle said:


> So, I snagged this up over ebay( didn't even made an offer) and it arrived better than the description. It was basically brand new. I brought it to the store to have it resized and 'authenticated'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227051
> View attachment 5227051
> View attachment 5227052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and viola..was my lucky day


----------



## kimber418

Mali_ said:


> I actually wanted the variety of vintage and magic sizes. I knew I was going to buy the 20s in each color and at the time wanted the sets to look somewhat different. In the end it never even mattered because of the nature of my work - “country hopping” for a living so always a new audience and most marvel that the jewelry matches my Birkins and Kelly’s -LOL. For the onyx, I’m so glad I have the magic because I tend to wear both the 20 and 10 motif onyx necklaces together and a larger earring looks better with both necklaces.



So beautiful on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kadmia said:


> I may just have to do what my hubby says, which is just embrace the bling and enjoy it





Happyish said:


> 1) It does not blend too much.
> 2) It is not too flashy.
> 3) At this point, given your station in life, a classic statement piece like this is appropriate. It says you're accomplished, empowered and confident. You have graduated from starter jewelry. You have earned the right to wear these pieces every day.
> Own it, and by that I don't mean buy it--by that I mean you've reached for the stars and you got there--now it's time to revel in your accomplishments.



I know this is late @kadmia but I agree with @Happyish 1000%. I think at some point we are old enough and accomplished enough to wear this kind necklace every day. Even to (especially to!) work. the work you do is amazing, and honestly it’s such a polished piece and not too blingy, just elegant. 

also wanted to add your husband is right!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

marcvan said:


> My very first VCA from my husband for our anniversary ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238333
> View attachment 5238332


The COLOR of this blue!!!!


----------



## pinkbirkin77

I wanted to add more colors (like carnelian, malachite, agate) to my collection but could not say no to this one!


----------



## A bottle of Red

pinkbirkin77 said:


> I wanted to add more colors (like carnelian, malachite, agate) to my collection but could not say no to this one!


Incredible!


----------



## BigAkoya

pinkbirkin77 said:


> I wanted to add more colors (like carnelian, malachite, agate) to my collection but could not say no to this one!


Congratulations!  They are beautiful!  
As FYI, I also recently purchase a pair too, and I have had fit issues with mine.  In case your earrings feel too tight and/or hurt your ear piercing, don't fret, they can be adjusted many ways.  Just ask your SA.  

They are beautiful, and I am sure you will love them!  Congratulations!


----------



## pinkbirkin77

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations!  They are beautiful!
> As FYI, I also recently purchase a pair too, and I have had fit issues with mine.  In case your earrings feel too tight and/or hurt your ear piercing, don't fret, they can be adjusted many ways.  Just ask your SA.
> 
> They are beautiful, and I am sure you will love them!  Congratulations!


Thank you so much for your info BigAkoya. They are comfortable for now but will keep in mind. Just noticed that stud(?) part moves around a bit for comfort? I should still check with my SA.


----------



## missie1

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you both.
> Tbh @tenshix... I did sneak it back out of the box this morning to snap a pic of it beside my holiday pendant.  Now I have another pic to admire until Christmas.


So pretty


----------



## BigAkoya

pinkbirkin77 said:


> Thank you so much for your info BigAkoya. They are comfortable for now but will keep in mind. Just noticed that stud(?) part moves around a bit for comfort? I should still check with my SA.


If you mean the post (the little stick that goes in your ear), that should not move.  It may be loose and needs to be tightened.  The only moveable part when worn is the hinge that swings open and close.  Speaking of post, there are two holes for the post, depending on if you want it higher or lower.  The default is on the bottom hole so the earrings sits higher on your ear.


----------



## pinkbirkin77

BigAkoya said:


> If you mean the post (the little stick that goes in your ear), that should not move.  It may be loose and needs to be tightened.  The only moveable part when worn is the hinge that swings open and close.  Speaking of post, there are two holes for the post, depending on if you want it higher or lower.  The default is on the bottom hole so the earrings sits higher on your ear.



Yes I meant post! Great info! I should bring in and get tightened and adjusted. Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

missie1 said:


> So pretty


Thank you.


----------



## glitzgal97

My newest additions!  Off to ban island until 2022!  Unless a hammered gold 10 or 20 motif shows up in the US


----------



## Bursting_pink

glitzgal97 said:


> My newest additions!  Off to ban island until 2022!  Unless a hammered gold 10 or 20 motif shows up in the US
> 
> View attachment 5247142
> View attachment 5247143
> 
> View attachment 5247144


Wow!! So pretty! Enjoy it in great health! Please post mod shots when you can!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

glitzgal97 said:


> My newest additions!  Off to ban island until 2022!  Unless a hammered gold 10 or 20 motif shows up in the US
> 
> View attachment 5247142
> View attachment 5247143
> 
> View attachment 5247144


The bracelet!  Stunning!


----------



## floridamama

glitzgal97 said:


> My newest additions!  Off to ban island until 2022!  Unless a hammered gold 10 or 20 motif shows up in the US
> 
> View attachment 5247142
> View attachment 5247143
> 
> View attachment 5247144


Your bracelet is so beautiful


----------



## BBINX

Just arrived FedEx. Of course when I saw some of you post your necklace I just had to have one too! I didn’t even know the diamonds/pink sapphire was an option until I saw it on this forum. My SA 1st told me it wasn’t available and the operations manager even came back with no estimate as to when it might become available. Amazingly, once I said I didn’t mind waiting and placed the 30% deposit one shows up a month later!


----------



## jp824

I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays. 



And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5255998
> 
> And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.
> 
> View attachment 5256004
> View attachment 5256005


That’s awesome! Many many congrats  on the stunning additions.


----------



## VCALoverNY

jp824 said:


> I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5255998
> 
> And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.
> 
> View attachment 5256004
> View attachment 5256005



Wow! Beyond gorgeous!! Which store do you shop in that had rock crystal?


----------



## BigAkoya

jp824 said:


> I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5255998
> 
> And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.
> 
> View attachment 5256004
> View attachment 5256005


Congratulations on your new pieces!  Your Carnelian set is beautiful, the red is such a lovely red and they all match which is so hard to do with certain stones such as Carnelian.  Your set is gorgeous!

UPDATE:  I just showed hubby your beautiful Carnelian set (the "red" stone is his favorite color).  He said "so festive, and all those red things match."  Even hubby noticed your perfectly matched stones.


----------



## jenaps

jp824 said:


> I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5255998
> 
> And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.
> 
> View attachment 5256004
> View attachment 5256005


Drooling over here!!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

jp824 said:


> I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5255998
> 
> And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.
> 
> View attachment 5256004
> View attachment 5256005


The carnelian & guilloche is so perfect!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jp824 said:


> I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5255998
> 
> And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.
> 
> View attachment 5256004
> View attachment 5256005


Looooove your choices! Congratulations!


----------



## glamourbag

jp824 said:


> I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5255998
> 
> And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.
> 
> View attachment 5256004
> View attachment 5256005


Stunning. So in love with this.


----------



## lynne_ross

jp824 said:


> I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5255998
> 
> And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.
> 
> View attachment 5256004
> View attachment 5256005


All your pieces are stunning. Was the RC just recent? I already have the necklace but I passed on 3 bracelets and still regret it. If these are being produced again I will bug my SA.


----------



## tenshix

jp824 said:


> I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5255998
> 
> And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.
> 
> View attachment 5256004
> View attachment 5256005



Congratulations on your beautiful carnelian set and the rock crystal is to die for! I didn’t know they were still producing them!


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> All your pieces are stunning. Was the RC just recent? I already have the necklace but I passed on 3 bracelets and still regret it. If these are being produced again I will bug my SA.



Ooh please share your intel if you get any info from your SA! I assumed they were no longer in production but would love the bracelet too.


----------



## jp824

Thank you so much @glamourbag @eternallove4bag @jenaps @A bottle of Red @glamourbag @Notorious Pink 



VCALoverNY said:


> Wow! Beyond gorgeous!! Which store do you shop in that had rock crystal?
> @VCALoverNY - thank you! Both nyc stores received the rock crystal but they were very limited.  Each location I believe only received one or two.
> 
> 
> 
> BigAkoya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new pieces!  Your Carnelian set is beautiful, the red is such a lovely red and they all match which is so hard to do with certain stones such as Carnelian.  Your set is gorgeous!
> 
> UPDATE:  I just showed hubby your beautiful Carnelian set (the "red" stone is his favorite color).  He said "so festive, and all those red things match."  Even hubby noticed your perfectly matched stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @BigAkoya! The earrings came in September but had to be sent back because they did not match.  It was a relief that the second set that Paris sent this time matched perfectly. Your hubby has good eyes for jewelry or you just taught him really well!
Click to expand...


----------



## jp824

lynne_ross said:


> All your pieces are stunning. Was the RC just recent? I already have the necklace but I passed on 3 bracelets and still regret it. If these are being produced again I will bug my SA.



Thank you! The RC earrings that arrived for me in September did not match so my SA sent it back to Paris to fix.  It just took some time and finally arrived recently.  The rc necklace is stunning.  I hope they bring them back so you can get your bracelet.


----------



## jp824

tenshix said:


> Ooh please share your intel if you get any info from your SA! I assumed they were no longer in production but would love the bracelet too.





tenshix said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful carnelian set and the rock crystal is to die for! I didn’t know they were still producing them!
> 
> Thank you!  The earrings I got were from September but it was sent back to Paris for a redo since the stones did not match. For the rock crystal, my SA indicated that they are still produced from time to time but in very limited quantity.


----------



## lynne_ross

jp824 said:


> Thank you! The RC earrings that arrived for me in September did not match so my SA sent it back to Paris to fix.  It just took some time and finally arrived recently.  The rc necklace is stunning.  I hope they bring them back so you can get your bracelet.


Was the rock crystal necklace a recent purchase at the boutique? Meaning in Nov 2021? If so will go pester my SA


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> Was the rock crystal necklace a recent purchase at the boutique? Meaning in Nov 2021? If so will go pester my SA



Yes I also would like to know! I actually just messaged my SA anyways about the rock crystal just to see what they say


----------



## Ylesiya

Finally got them in my hands!
I really can't capture the true colour of the stones but I really love it. 
It is definitely not orange, more like bloody red.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Ylesiya said:


> Finally got them in my hands!
> I really can't capture the true colour of the stones but I really love it.
> It is definitely not orange, more like bloody red.
> 
> View attachment 5257164
> 
> View attachment 5257165


Absolutely stunning!  Enjoy these beauties!


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> Finally got them in my hands!
> I really can't capture the true colour of the stones but I really love it.
> It is definitely not orange, more like bloody red.
> 
> View attachment 5257164
> 
> View attachment 5257165



They're gorgeous on you! I think they're the perfect holiday earrings, a pop of red!


----------



## noreen_uk

my first VCA 
i really love guilloché collection
thinking of adding the earrings later on 
i blame my enabler @eternallove4bag for this dangerous slippery slope


----------



## Msss_Thang

Recently added the guilloche and I LOVE it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> my first VCA
> i really love guilloché collection
> thinking of adding the earrings later on
> i blame my enabler @eternallove4bag for this dangerous slippery slope


Beauty! Congrats my dear! And welcome to the one of the slipperiest slope I have ever been on


----------



## Glitterbomb

I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this stunning 20 motif YG pave & turquoise alhambra from the boutique thanks to my lovely SA!! One of the most special moments!!


----------



## tenshix

Glitterbomb said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this stunning 20 motif YG pave & turquoise alhambra from the boutique thanks to my lovely SA!! One of the most special moments!!
> 
> View attachment 5257551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257553



Omg to die for!! And matches your bag too! So perfect, enjoy in great health dear


----------



## lolakitten

Glitterbomb said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this stunning 20 motif YG pave & turquoise alhambra from the boutique thanks to my lovely SA!! One of the most special moments!!
> 
> View attachment 5257551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257553


So so gorgeous      
Wow does that turquoise ever pop!


----------



## Santal90

Hi everyone. Would like to share my rose gold guilloche and carnelian which I just picked up from shortening! I am surprised by how much carnelian can match a lot of my neutral coloured clothing!


----------



## glamourbag

Santal90 said:


> Hi everyone. Would like to share my rose gold guilloche and carnelian which I just picked up from shortening! I am surprised by how much carnelian can match a lot of my neutral coloured clothing!


Gorgeous shade of your carnelian!


----------



## jp824

Glitterbomb said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this stunning 20 motif YG pave & turquoise alhambra from the boutique thanks to my lovely SA!! One of the most special moments!!
> 
> View attachment 5257551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257553


Wow, this is stunning! Congrats!   I hope someday I can get a hold of turquoise.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Santal90 said:


> Hi everyone. Would like to share my rose gold guilloche and carnelian which I just picked up from shortening! I am surprised by how much carnelian can match a lot of my neutral coloured clothing!


Perfect shade of red!


----------



## SmokieDragon

I decided to go to the boutique today to either pay a deposit or make full payment for a VA WG MOP pendant. Much to my surprise, they had it in stock along with a VA YG Guilloche pendant. Now I’m on ban island for anything indefinitely hehe


----------



## hopiko

jp824 said:


> I picked up my carnelian guilloche earrings this week and finally have a complete set just in time for the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5255998
> 
> And a few days after, I picked up this really special 20 motif rock crystal.  So grateful to my SA for offering it to me.
> 
> View attachment 5256004
> View attachment 5256005


Gorgeous pieces!  I have carnelian/guilloche and wear it all the time!  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> Beauty! Congrats my dear! And welcome to the one of the slipperiest slope I have ever been on


if i could, I would “double” like this, i would!!!!  i could win an Olympic gold in the downhill for the speed I slipped down this slope!! LOL!!!


----------



## Snowshoe42

Just got my Malachite 5 motif. Love it so much. I know it's a very sensitive stone but couldn't resist. I will just factor in potentially having to replace the stones one day. I think out of all the VCA stones malachite is my favourite.


----------



## Mali_

Snowshoe42 said:


> Just got my Malachite 5 motif. Love it so much. I know it's a very sensitive stone but couldn't resist. I will just factor in potentially having to replace the stones one day. I think out of all the VCA stones malachite is my favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264936
> View attachment 5264937


It is so vibrant - and pretty.


----------



## Mali_

Couldn’t really capture these beauties - but nothing but love here:


----------



## BigAkoya

Mali_ said:


> Couldn’t really capture these beauties - but nothing but love here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266353
> View attachment 5266355
> View attachment 5266356


So gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> Couldn’t really capture these beauties - but nothing but love here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266353
> View attachment 5266355
> View attachment 5266356


My fave earrings right now! I wear it at least 5-6 times in a week 
 I have to thank @BigAkoya for enabling me on these….many congrats on yours!


----------



## Mali_

eternallove4bag said:


> My fave earrings right now! I wear it at least 5-6 times in a week
> I have to thank @BigAkoya for enabling me on these….many congrats on yours!


Mine too…can’t stop staring at them.


----------



## BigAkoya

Mali_ said:


> Mine too…can’t stop staring at them.


I can't remember if you have the Frivole BTF pave ring.  If not, the ring is next!     
Frivole is the most beautiful collection to me.  

I am sure you will enjoy wearing your gorgeous new piece!


----------



## SouthTampa

I purchased this piece last month and am just now posting.   It is my first VCA piece and it is gorgeous.  I debated for at least six months as to what my first piece would be.  I kept changing my mind !   Then Ii zeroed in on this chalcedony stone and know I wanted the magic necklace and two 5 piece bracelets.    BIG shout out to Big Akoya for walking me through this purchase.   I was visiting friends in a City that had a VCA in the NM.    I went in on a Friday and introduced myself.  The SA was more than delightful.  They had very little inventory but said she was expecting a magic chalcedony 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
necklace the next day.    The next day she sent a photo and I was concerned it had too much color variations.    Big Akoya was a godsend in walking me through it.    At the end of the day we decided I should just go in and take a look.   it was love at first sight. Thank you again Big Akoya.   Now let’s see if I can keep my word to myself that I will only purchase three pieces.    Ninety percent of my wardrobe is black so I think this stone is perfect.  When I learned chalcedony was big in the 1920’s, I was sold!    I love antiques and Art Deco is my favorite period.    Sorry for the novel.


----------



## 911snowball

SouthTampa, I am so thrilled for you.  The joy and happiness that is radiating from your post describes the wonderful experience we should all have when making a VCA purchase.  I have a 20 motif of chalcedony and it looks wonderful with all shades of black and gray.
You made fantastic choices. Congrats!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

@SouthTampa  beautiful necklace!  So glad big akoya helped you thru


----------



## SouthTampa

A bottle of Red said:


> @SouthTampa  beautiful necklace!  So glad big akoya helped you thru


She is always “spot on’ with her opinions.   I admire her collection immensely.


----------



## lolakitten

SouthTampa said:


> I purchased this piece last month and am just now posting.   It is my first VCA piece and it is gorgeous.  I debated for at least six months as to what my first piece would be.  I kept changing my mind !   Then Ii zeroed in on this chalcedony stone and know I wanted the magic necklace and two 5 piece bracelets.    BIG shout out to Big Akoya for walking me through this purchase.   I was visiting friends in a City that had a VCA in the NM.    I went in on a Friday and introduced myself.  The SA was more than delightful.  They had very little inventory but said she was expecting a magic chalcedony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necklace the next day.    The next day she sent a photo and I was concerned it had too much color variations.    Big Akoya was a godsend in walking me through it.    At the end of the day we decided I should just go in and take a look.   it was love at first sight. Thank you again Big Akoya.   Now let’s see if I can keep my word to myself that I will only purchase three pieces.    Ninety percent of my wardrobe is black so I think this stone is perfect.  When I learned chalcedony was big in the 1920’s, I was sold!    I love antiques and Art Deco is my favorite period.    Sorry for the novel.


Stunning, congrats what a beautiful necklace


----------



## glamourbag

SouthTampa said:


> I purchased this piece last month and am just now posting.   It is my first VCA piece and it is gorgeous.  I debated for at least six months as to what my first piece would be.  I kept changing my mind !   Then Ii zeroed in on this chalcedony stone and know I wanted the magic necklace and two 5 piece bracelets.    BIG shout out to Big Akoya for walking me through this purchase.   I was visiting friends in a City that had a VCA in the NM.    I went in on a Friday and introduced myself.  The SA was more than delightful.  They had very little inventory but said she was expecting a magic chalcedony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necklace the next day.    The next day she sent a photo and I was concerned it had too much color variations.    Big Akoya was a godsend in walking me through it.    At the end of the day we decided I should just go in and take a look.   it was love at first sight. Thank you again Big Akoya.   Now let’s see if I can keep my word to myself that I will only purchase three pieces.    Ninety percent of my wardrobe is black so I think this stone is perfect.  When I learned chalcedony was big in the 1920’s, I was sold!    I love antiques and Art Deco is my favorite period.    Sorry for the novel.


Congratulations on this beauty


----------



## 911snowball

This is an old picture I am sure I have posted before  but adding to the frivole earring love here! Would encourage anyone considering them- they are so stunning on the ear.


----------



## BigAkoya

SouthTampa said:


> I purchased this piece last month and am just now posting.   It is my first VCA piece and it is gorgeous.  I debated for at least six months as to what my first piece would be.  I kept changing my mind !   Then Ii zeroed in on this chalcedony stone and know I wanted the magic necklace and two 5 piece bracelets.    BIG shout out to Big Akoya for walking me through this purchase.   I was visiting friends in a City that had a VCA in the NM.    I went in on a Friday and introduced myself.  The SA was more than delightful.  They had very little inventory but said she was expecting a magic chalcedony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necklace the next day.    The next day she sent a photo and I was concerned it had too much color variations.    Big Akoya was a godsend in walking me through it.    At the end of the day we decided I should just go in and take a look.   it was love at first sight. Thank you again Big Akoya.   Now let’s see if I can keep my word to myself that I will only purchase three pieces.    Ninety percent of my wardrobe is black so I think this stone is perfect.  When I learned chalcedony was big in the 1920’s, I was sold!    I love antiques and Art Deco is my favorite period.    Sorry for the novel.


This is stunning!  Now it’s you making me fall in love with chalcedony.  Your piece is gorgeous!  I am so happy for you!  Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

911snowball said:


> This is an old picture I am sure I have posted before  but adding to the frivole earring love here! Would encourage anyone considering them- they are so stunning on the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267176


Love your earrings!
Frivole… the most beautiful collection of all, with it’s three dimensional heart shaped petals, perfectly angled as if the flower were in full bloom!

The earrings are gorgeous on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

SouthTampa said:


> I purchased this piece last month and am just now posting.   It is my first VCA piece and it is gorgeous.  I debated for at least six months as to what my first piece would be.  I kept changing my mind !   Then Ii zeroed in on this chalcedony stone and know I wanted the magic necklace and two 5 piece bracelets.    BIG shout out to Big Akoya for walking me through this purchase.   I was visiting friends in a City that had a VCA in the NM.    I went in on a Friday and introduced myself.  The SA was more than delightful.  They had very little inventory but said she was expecting a magic chalcedony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necklace the next day.    The next day she sent a photo and I was concerned it had too much color variations.    Big Akoya was a godsend in walking me through it.    At the end of the day we decided I should just go in and take a look.   it was love at first sight. Thank you again Big Akoya.   Now let’s see if I can keep my word to myself that I will only purchase three pieces.    Ninety percent of my wardrobe is black so I think this stone is perfect.  When I learned chalcedony was big in the 1920’s, I was sold!    I love antiques and Art Deco is my favorite period.    Sorry for the novel.


Congrats on a beautiful piece! Your happiness just radiates through


----------



## eternallove4bag

911snowball said:


> This is an old picture I am sure I have posted before  but adding to the frivole earring love here! Would encourage anyone considering them- they are so stunning on the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267176


They look lovely on you!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> This is an old picture I am sure I have posted before  but adding to the frivole earring love here! Would encourage anyone considering them- they are so stunning on the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267176


These are so beautiful and complement your lovely feminine style. I love them also, I find them so comfortable, in fact they are my most comfortable pair.


----------



## BWM

Introducing my newest VCA piece, a long WG MA pave pendant!


----------



## 911snowball

BWM, this is stunning!  Mod shots please- enable us all, this has been on my wish list for awhile!


----------



## BWM

911snowball said:


> BWM, this is stunning!  Mod shots please- enable us all, this has been on my wish list for awhile!



You should totally get one soon, too @911snowball ! It’s the ultimate transformable VCA pendant!


----------



## 911snowball

LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## glamourbag

BWM said:


> You should totally get one soon, too @911snowball ! It’s the ultimate transformable VCA pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267939


LOVE! Congratulations.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BWM said:


> Introducing my newest VCA piece, a long WG MA pave pendant!
> 
> View attachment 5267925
> View attachment 5267926


Omg this is absolutely stunning! Many many congrats!


----------



## A bottle of Red

@BWM  absolutely stunning!


----------



## BigAkoya

BWM said:


> You should totally get one soon, too @911snowball ! It’s the ultimate transformable VCA pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267939


Looks great on you!  Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## Lady001

BWM said:


> You should totally get one soon, too @911snowball ! It’s the ultimate transformable VCA pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267939


Beautiful!!!


----------



## glitzgal97

BWM said:


> You should totally get one soon, too @911snowball ! It’s the ultimate transformable VCA pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267939


Incredible!!!!! Which ring are you wearing with it?  I have the magic pave ring but I feel I need the pendant too now...


----------



## lvmon

This was delivered today!
Put down deposit with SA, was told it will be 6months but it only took one month. 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## gnawhb

Purchased two Alhambra bracelets today in Paris. Our first VCA pieces. No appointment, just walked in at opening. Felt like we got incredibly lucky given current supply issues. Absolutely love them


----------



## Leo the Lion

New release VCA Leo Zodiac pendant. I added a picture to also share a size comparison. New unboxing video up on my Youtube channel. I'm in love!!


----------



## Yodabest

lvmon said:


> This was delivered today!
> Put down deposit with SA, was told it will be 6months but it only took one month.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5269677




LOVE! Congrats! I have this in yellow gold. It’s such a fun, versatile piece! I always get compliments! The rose gold is super pretty


----------



## lvmon

Thank you! Had trouble deciding YG and PG!


----------



## Yodabest

lvmon said:


> Thank you! Had trouble deciding YG and PG!



I think it really depends on skin tone. The rose gold really looks great on you!


----------



## Obsessed_girl

I want to ask  do  you have an idea if this  collection is still available in your city ? Since October is oit of stock  in my city . Do think this is an investment piece for the future?


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Glitterbomb said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this stunning 20 motif YG pave & turquoise alhambra from the boutique thanks to my lovely SA!! One of the most special moments!!
> 
> View attachment 5257551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257553


Hi , is this a special order ?  Very nice


----------



## Mayacamas

I purchased myself a Hanukkah, Christmas, I survived 2021, and my husband is gonna need knee surgery this week present!
and a shout out to all of the VCA TPF'ers who were kind enough to share all of their knowledge and wisdom with me as I went through the purchase!


----------



## glamourbag

Mayacamas said:


> I purchased myself a Hanukkah, Christmas, I survived 2021, and my husband is gonna need knee surgery this week present!
> and a shout out to all of the VCA TPF'ers who were kind enough to share all of their knowledge and wisdom with me as I went through the purchase!


Such a pretty stack. Im glad you got them and good luck to your husband with his surgery.


----------



## missie1

I had to wait until today to officially open my VCA  onyx and RG five motif.  I will take pic of all RG MTO bracelets options as I now have all three


----------



## Prada Prince

I’ve finally taken the plunge and entered the world of VCA! Buckle up, you’re in for a long read, if you’d like to put up with my frivolity on this journey… 

Previously, I’ve always felt like I couldn’t partake in their collections as a guy, and my only experiences with VCA was vicariously living through my friends.

In fact, I assisted one of my best friends (who lives outside of London, with no VCA store where she is) with purchasing the Alhambra MOP vintage pendant, followed by the 5-motif MOP bracelet, and swiftly followed by the magic MOP earrings… She added on the Frivole between the finger ring on her last trip in September.

She was in town this past week, and we went to the VCA store in Harrods two weekends ago to pick up her latest acquisition, the 5-motif vintage Malachite bracelet.



Buddies who Birkin together, stay together!  

Whilst we were there, I decided to dip my little toe into the VCA pond and tried on a few bracelets, including the Byzantine, and a couple of the sweet Alhambra single-motif bracelets amongst others. I was pretty enamoured by the sweet rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet, thinking that would be a pretty addi to my existing staple stack of my YG Cartier thin LOVE bracelet and my RG Tiffany DBTY bracelet.



Trying on some various pieces… 

I pretty much felt that this was the piece for me, but I wanted to be absolutely sure of it, and decided to wait a week before revisiting with my bestie.

Whilst browsing the website, I then came across the 6-motif sweet Alhambra bracelet, which immediately drew me in. I knew that I had to try that on as well before I could make an informed choice. But of course, the website (and subsequent phone call to the VCA mainline) made it clear that there was no stock anywhere.

Undeterred, I left a message with my bestie’s SA asking her to keep an eye out for a 6-motif bracelet, and if possible to have one on hold for me if in the unlikely event it arrived in time for my next scheduled visit this past Friday (the last day my bestie was in town).

No promises, as was expected.

But strangely enough, I then got a callback from the online boutique saying that the Old Bond Street boutique had just received one piece and would I like her to put it on hold for - and she stopped short, and apologised profusely saying she would have to call me back.

She called back a minute later breathlessly apologising, saying that as she was about to promise the piece to me, her colleague gesticulated wildly on the other side saying that the piece was already spoken for.

Another disappointment, yet again, I thought, even though I was expecting I was only going to get the single-motif bracelet in any case.

But then, whilst she had me on the line, she paused for an interminable moment, and then said, how far away would Harrods be for me. I was like, lady, that’s like my corner shop and my preferred store for my purchases anyway, so spill the beans already! 

She told me that she could see that Harrods was due to receive one piece, but I couldn’t hold her to it as it was possible that the piece might already be spoken for. 

Thumbs frantically tapping away like a hyperactive typist from the ‘50s, I sought assistance from my new SA, who said that if it came in, she would put it aside for me to view on Friday…

So I went back on Friday after a lovely lunch with my bestie…



Should we play spot the difference? 

My SA wasn’t there but we were assisted by an obliging young Frenchman. When i mentioned the 6-motif sweet hammered bracelet, he said I highly doubt we have it, given that it’s been out of stock for ages, but let me check. I also told him I wanted to see the single motif sweet hammered bracelet.

After waiting what seemed like an eternity, he finally came through with the goods!

I don’t know what I was thinking at the time, but it was an absolute clear winner by a country mile. I had to have the 6-motif bracelet and my bestie agreed wholeheartedly.

So after all that, and if you haven’t collapsed from sheer boredom at my tale, I present my first foray into the world of VCA, my beautiful new Rose Gold 6-motif hammered Alhambra bracelet!






I’m of two minds as to where I would stack it on my wrist.



The SA was sweet enough to give me some chocolates as well to celebrate my entrance into the VCA world!

Thank you for letting me share!



A very happy bunny with his purchase!


----------



## glamourbag

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve finally taken the plunge and entered the world of VCA! Buckle up, you’re in for a long read, if you’d like to put up with my frivolity on this journey…
> 
> Previously, I’ve always felt like I couldn’t partake in their collections as a guy, and my only experiences with VCA was vicariously living through my friends.
> 
> In fact, I assisted one of my best friends (who lives outside of London, with no VCA store where she is) with purchasing the Alhambra MOP vintage pendant, followed by the 5-motif MOP bracelet, and swiftly followed by the magic MOP earrings… She added on the Frivole between the finger ring on her last trip in September.
> 
> She was in town this past week, and we went to the VCA store in Harrods two weekends ago to pick up her latest acquisition, the 5-motif vintage Malachite bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272751
> 
> Buddies who Birkin together, stay together!
> 
> Whilst we were there, I decided to dip my little toe into the VCA pond and tried on a few bracelets, including the Byzantine, and a couple of the sweet Alhambra single-motif bracelets amongst others. I was pretty enamoured by the sweet rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet, thinking that would be a pretty addi to my existing staple stack of my YG Cartier thin LOVE bracelet and my RG Tiffany DBTY bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272753
> 
> Trying on some various pieces…
> 
> I pretty much felt that this was the piece for me, but I wanted to be absolutely sure of it, and decided to wait a week before revisiting with my bestie.
> 
> Whilst browsing the website, I then came across the 6-motif sweet Alhambra bracelet, which immediately drew me in. I knew that I had to try that on as well before I could make an informed choice. But of course, the website (and subsequent phone call to the VCA mainline) made it clear that there was no stock anywhere.
> 
> Undeterred, I left a message with my bestie’s SA asking her to keep an eye out for a 6-motif bracelet, and if possible to have one on hold for me if in the unlikely event it arrived in time for my next scheduled visit this past Friday (the last day my bestie was in town).
> 
> No promises, as was expected.
> 
> But strangely enough, I then got a callback from the online boutique saying that the Old Bond Street boutique had just received one piece and would I like her to put it on hold for - and she stopped short, and apologised profusely saying she would have to call me back.
> 
> She called back a minute later breathlessly apologising, saying that as she was about to promise the piece to me, her colleague gesticulated wildly on the other side saying that the piece was already spoken for.
> 
> Another disappointment, yet again, I thought, even though I was expecting I was only going to get the single-motif bracelet in any case.
> 
> But then, whilst she had me on the line, she paused for an interminable moment, and then said, how far away would Harrods be for me. I was like, lady, that’s like my corner shop and my preferred store for my purchases anyway, so spill the beans already!
> 
> She told me that she could see that Harrods was due to receive one piece, but I couldn’t hold her to it as it was possible that the piece might already be spoken for.
> 
> Thumbs frantically tapping away like a hyperactive typist from the ‘50s, I sought assistance from my new SA, who said that if it came in, she would put it aside for me to view on Friday…
> 
> So I went back on Friday after a lovely lunch with my bestie…
> 
> View attachment 5272759
> 
> Should we play spot the difference?
> 
> My SA wasn’t there but we were assisted by an obliging young Frenchman. When i mentioned the 6-motif sweet hammered bracelet, he said I highly doubt we have it, given that it’s been out of stock for ages, but let me check. I also told him I wanted to see the single motif sweet hammered bracelet.
> 
> After waiting what seemed like an eternity, he finally came through with the goods!
> 
> I don’t know what I was thinking at the time, but it was an absolute clear winner by a country mile. I had to have the 6-motif bracelet and my bestie agreed wholeheartedly.
> 
> So after all that, and if you haven’t collapsed from sheer boredom at my tale, I present my first foray into the world of VCA, my beautiful new Rose Gold 6-motif hammered Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5272781
> 
> View attachment 5272785
> 
> 
> I’m of two minds as to where I would stack it on my wrist.
> View attachment 5272787
> View attachment 5272789
> 
> The SA was sweet enough to give me some chocolates as well to celebrate my entrance into the VCA world!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5272790
> View attachment 5272791
> 
> A very happy bunny with his purchase!


Im so excited for you and thank you for the lovely story and pics. Its a perfect stacking piece and Im sure you will, through the course of its wear and enjoyment, find the place on your wrist that is most comfortable. Looking forward to hearing many other great stories of VCA adventures in your future.


----------



## missie1

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve finally taken the plunge and entered the world of VCA! Buckle up, you’re in for a long read, if you’d like to put up with my frivolity on this journey…
> 
> Previously, I’ve always felt like I couldn’t partake in their collections as a guy, and my only experiences with VCA was vicariously living through my friends.
> 
> In fact, I assisted one of my best friends (who lives outside of London, with no VCA store where she is) with purchasing the Alhambra MOP vintage pendant, followed by the 5-motif MOP bracelet, and swiftly followed by the magic MOP earrings… She added on the Frivole between the finger ring on her last trip in September.
> 
> She was in town this past week, and we went to the VCA store in Harrods two weekends ago to pick up her latest acquisition, the 5-motif vintage Malachite bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272751
> 
> Buddies who Birkin together, stay together!
> 
> Whilst we were there, I decided to dip my little toe into the VCA pond and tried on a few bracelets, including the Byzantine, and a couple of the sweet Alhambra single-motif bracelets amongst others. I was pretty enamoured by the sweet rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet, thinking that would be a pretty addi to my existing staple stack of my YG Cartier thin LOVE bracelet and my RG Tiffany DBTY bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272753
> 
> Trying on some various pieces…
> 
> I pretty much felt that this was the piece for me, but I wanted to be absolutely sure of it, and decided to wait a week before revisiting with my bestie.
> 
> Whilst browsing the website, I then came across the 6-motif sweet Alhambra bracelet, which immediately drew me in. I knew that I had to try that on as well before I could make an informed choice. But of course, the website (and subsequent phone call to the VCA mainline) made it clear that there was no stock anywhere.
> 
> Undeterred, I left a message with my bestie’s SA asking her to keep an eye out for a 6-motif bracelet, and if possible to have one on hold for me if in the unlikely event it arrived in time for my next scheduled visit this past Friday (the last day my bestie was in town).
> 
> No promises, as was expected.
> 
> But strangely enough, I then got a callback from the online boutique saying that the Old Bond Street boutique had just received one piece and would I like her to put it on hold for - and she stopped short, and apologised profusely saying she would have to call me back.
> 
> She called back a minute later breathlessly apologising, saying that as she was about to promise the piece to me, her colleague gesticulated wildly on the other side saying that the piece was already spoken for.
> 
> Another disappointment, yet again, I thought, even though I was expecting I was only going to get the single-motif bracelet in any case.
> 
> But then, whilst she had me on the line, she paused for an interminable moment, and then said, how far away would Harrods be for me. I was like, lady, that’s like my corner shop and my preferred store for my purchases anyway, so spill the beans already!
> 
> She told me that she could see that Harrods was due to receive one piece, but I couldn’t hold her to it as it was possible that the piece might already be spoken for.
> 
> Thumbs frantically tapping away like a hyperactive typist from the ‘50s, I sought assistance from my new SA, who said that if it came in, she would put it aside for me to view on Friday…
> 
> So I went back on Friday after a lovely lunch with my bestie…
> 
> View attachment 5272759
> 
> Should we play spot the difference?
> 
> My SA wasn’t there but we were assisted by an obliging young Frenchman. When i mentioned the 6-motif sweet hammered bracelet, he said I highly doubt we have it, given that it’s been out of stock for ages, but let me check. I also told him I wanted to see the single motif sweet hammered bracelet.
> 
> After waiting what seemed like an eternity, he finally came through with the goods!
> 
> I don’t know what I was thinking at the time, but it was an absolute clear winner by a country mile. I had to have the 6-motif bracelet and my bestie agreed wholeheartedly.
> 
> So after all that, and if you haven’t collapsed from sheer boredom at my tale, I present my first foray into the world of VCA, my beautiful new Rose Gold 6-motif hammered Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5272781
> 
> View attachment 5272785
> 
> 
> I’m of two minds as to where I would stack it on my wrist.
> View attachment 5272787
> View attachment 5272789
> 
> The SA was sweet enough to give me some chocolates as well to celebrate my entrance into the VCA world!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5272790
> View attachment 5272791
> 
> A very happy bunny with his purchase!


Beautiful addition and welcome to the slippery slope.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> I had to wait until today to officially open my VCA  onyx and RG five motif.  I will take pic of all RG MTO bracelets options as I now have all three


I like the soften of this combo. Your set rg bracelets go well together. Wish vca would do more rg pieces in general.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> I had to wait until today to officially open my VCA  onyx and RG five motif.  I will take pic of all RG MTO bracelets options as I now have all three


I think this combo is beautiful! Thank you for the pics. I wish they did a pave version too....


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I think this combo is beautiful! Thank you for the pics. I wish they did a pave version too....


Thanks…I was on the fence then decided to order so that I would have all three MTO RG Alhambra offerings.  That would be so fab.  I wonder how pricey would the SO on that be? I also wish they made pop color stone like the HP available in 5 motif RG.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I like the soften of this combo. Your set rg bracelets go well together. Wish vca would do more rg pieces in general.


Yes I wasn’t fan of yg onyx but this softens up the onyx.  Yes I would love to see some lighter stone options in RG.


----------



## tenshix

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve finally taken the plunge and entered the world of VCA! Buckle up, you’re in for a long read, if you’d like to put up with my frivolity on this journey…
> 
> Previously, I’ve always felt like I couldn’t partake in their collections as a guy, and my only experiences with VCA was vicariously living through my friends.
> 
> In fact, I assisted one of my best friends (who lives outside of London, with no VCA store where she is) with purchasing the Alhambra MOP vintage pendant, followed by the 5-motif MOP bracelet, and swiftly followed by the magic MOP earrings… She added on the Frivole between the finger ring on her last trip in September.
> 
> She was in town this past week, and we went to the VCA store in Harrods two weekends ago to pick up her latest acquisition, the 5-motif vintage Malachite bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272751
> 
> Buddies who Birkin together, stay together!
> 
> Whilst we were there, I decided to dip my little toe into the VCA pond and tried on a few bracelets, including the Byzantine, and a couple of the sweet Alhambra single-motif bracelets amongst others. I was pretty enamoured by the sweet rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet, thinking that would be a pretty addi to my existing staple stack of my YG Cartier thin LOVE bracelet and my RG Tiffany DBTY bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272753
> 
> Trying on some various pieces…
> 
> I pretty much felt that this was the piece for me, but I wanted to be absolutely sure of it, and decided to wait a week before revisiting with my bestie.
> 
> Whilst browsing the website, I then came across the 6-motif sweet Alhambra bracelet, which immediately drew me in. I knew that I had to try that on as well before I could make an informed choice. But of course, the website (and subsequent phone call to the VCA mainline) made it clear that there was no stock anywhere.
> 
> Undeterred, I left a message with my bestie’s SA asking her to keep an eye out for a 6-motif bracelet, and if possible to have one on hold for me if in the unlikely event it arrived in time for my next scheduled visit this past Friday (the last day my bestie was in town).
> 
> No promises, as was expected.
> 
> But strangely enough, I then got a callback from the online boutique saying that the Old Bond Street boutique had just received one piece and would I like her to put it on hold for - and she stopped short, and apologised profusely saying she would have to call me back.
> 
> She called back a minute later breathlessly apologising, saying that as she was about to promise the piece to me, her colleague gesticulated wildly on the other side saying that the piece was already spoken for.
> 
> Another disappointment, yet again, I thought, even though I was expecting I was only going to get the single-motif bracelet in any case.
> 
> But then, whilst she had me on the line, she paused for an interminable moment, and then said, how far away would Harrods be for me. I was like, lady, that’s like my corner shop and my preferred store for my purchases anyway, so spill the beans already!
> 
> She told me that she could see that Harrods was due to receive one piece, but I couldn’t hold her to it as it was possible that the piece might already be spoken for.
> 
> Thumbs frantically tapping away like a hyperactive typist from the ‘50s, I sought assistance from my new SA, who said that if it came in, she would put it aside for me to view on Friday…
> 
> So I went back on Friday after a lovely lunch with my bestie…
> 
> View attachment 5272759
> 
> Should we play spot the difference?
> 
> My SA wasn’t there but we were assisted by an obliging young Frenchman. When i mentioned the 6-motif sweet hammered bracelet, he said I highly doubt we have it, given that it’s been out of stock for ages, but let me check. I also told him I wanted to see the single motif sweet hammered bracelet.
> 
> After waiting what seemed like an eternity, he finally came through with the goods!
> 
> I don’t know what I was thinking at the time, but it was an absolute clear winner by a country mile. I had to have the 6-motif bracelet and my bestie agreed wholeheartedly.
> 
> So after all that, and if you haven’t collapsed from sheer boredom at my tale, I present my first foray into the world of VCA, my beautiful new Rose Gold 6-motif hammered Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5272781
> 
> View attachment 5272785
> 
> 
> I’m of two minds as to where I would stack it on my wrist.
> View attachment 5272787
> View attachment 5272789
> 
> The SA was sweet enough to give me some chocolates as well to celebrate my entrance into the VCA world!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5272790
> View attachment 5272791
> 
> A very happy bunny with his purchase!



Congrats on your first VCA piece, thank you for taking us on a ride along with your story! The sweet 6 motif was my very first piece too and I still love it very much & wear it daily. It suits your stack perfectly!!

Sometimes I wonder if the SAs purposely give us the disclaimer that they don’t have it and then magically appearing with it as a sales tactic, because it’s happened to me multiple times and I always end up buying it for sure lol.


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> Yes I wasn’t fan of yg onyx but this softens up the onyx.  Yes I would love to see some lighter stone options in RG.



Congrats dear @missie1 thank you for sharing your fab RG collection with us! The onyx was never really on my radar but I love yours with the RG, I agree it totally softens it up


----------



## Prada Prince

glamourbag said:


> Im so excited for you and thank you for the lovely story and pics. Its a perfect stacking piece and Im sure you will, through the course of its wear and enjoyment, find the place on your wrist that is most comfortable. Looking forward to hearing many other great stories of VCA adventures in your future.


Thank you! It’s sitting prettily in my wardrobe all wrapped up waiting for Christmas Day! I honestly can’t wait but I promised my friend I wouldn’t open it till then lol!



missie1 said:


> Beautiful addition and welcome to the slippery slope.


Thank you! Yes it definitely feels like a slippery slope as I now have my eye on the vintage RG hammered pendant - perhaps as a birthday present to myself sometime next year!


tenshix said:


> Congrats on your first VCA piece, thank you for taking us on a ride along with your story! The sweet 6 motif was my very first piece too and I still love it very much & wear it daily. It suits your stack perfectly!!
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if the SAs purposely give us the disclaimer that they don’t have it and then magically appearing with it as a sales tactic, because it’s happened to me multiple times and I always end up buying it for sure lol.



Thank you! Yeah I panicked for a minute when he said I don’t know if we have it, given that my SA had put it away for me…


----------



## 880

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve finally taken the plunge and entered the world of VCA! Buckle up, you’re in for a long read, if you’d like to put up with my frivolity on this journey…
> 
> Previously, I’ve always felt like I couldn’t partake in their collections as a guy, and my only experiences with VCA was vicariously living through my friends.
> 
> In fact, I assisted one of my best friends (who lives outside of London, with no VCA store where she is) with purchasing the Alhambra MOP vintage pendant, followed by the 5-motif MOP bracelet, and swiftly followed by the magic MOP earrings… She added on the Frivole between the finger ring on her last trip in September.
> 
> She was in town this past week, and we went to the VCA store in Harrods two weekends ago to pick up her latest acquisition, the 5-motif vintage Malachite bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272751
> 
> Buddies who Birkin together, stay together!
> 
> Whilst we were there, I decided to dip my little toe into the VCA pond and tried on a few bracelets, including the Byzantine, and a couple of the sweet Alhambra single-motif bracelets amongst others. I was pretty enamoured by the sweet rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet, thinking that would be a pretty addi to my existing staple stack of my YG Cartier thin LOVE bracelet and my RG Tiffany DBTY bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272753
> 
> Trying on some various pieces…
> 
> I pretty much felt that this was the piece for me, but I wanted to be absolutely sure of it, and decided to wait a week before revisiting with my bestie.
> 
> Whilst browsing the website, I then came across the 6-motif sweet Alhambra bracelet, which immediately drew me in. I knew that I had to try that on as well before I could make an informed choice. But of course, the website (and subsequent phone call to the VCA mainline) made it clear that there was no stock anywhere.
> 
> Undeterred, I left a message with my bestie’s SA asking her to keep an eye out for a 6-motif bracelet, and if possible to have one on hold for me if in the unlikely event it arrived in time for my next scheduled visit this past Friday (the last day my bestie was in town).
> 
> No promises, as was expected.
> 
> But strangely enough, I then got a callback from the online boutique saying that the Old Bond Street boutique had just received one piece and would I like her to put it on hold for - and she stopped short, and apologised profusely saying she would have to call me back.
> 
> She called back a minute later breathlessly apologising, saying that as she was about to promise the piece to me, her colleague gesticulated wildly on the other side saying that the piece was already spoken for.
> 
> Another disappointment, yet again, I thought, even though I was expecting I was only going to get the single-motif bracelet in any case.
> 
> But then, whilst she had me on the line, she paused for an interminable moment, and then said, how far away would Harrods be for me. I was like, lady, that’s like my corner shop and my preferred store for my purchases anyway, so spill the beans already!
> 
> She told me that she could see that Harrods was due to receive one piece, but I couldn’t hold her to it as it was possible that the piece might already be spoken for.
> 
> Thumbs frantically tapping away like a hyperactive typist from the ‘50s, I sought assistance from my new SA, who said that if it came in, she would put it aside for me to view on Friday…
> 
> So I went back on Friday after a lovely lunch with my bestie…
> 
> View attachment 5272759
> 
> Should we play spot the difference?
> 
> My SA wasn’t there but we were assisted by an obliging young Frenchman. When i mentioned the 6-motif sweet hammered bracelet, he said I highly doubt we have it, given that it’s been out of stock for ages, but let me check. I also told him I wanted to see the single motif sweet hammered bracelet.
> 
> After waiting what seemed like an eternity, he finally came through with the goods!
> 
> I don’t know what I was thinking at the time, but it was an absolute clear winner by a country mile. I had to have the 6-motif bracelet and my bestie agreed wholeheartedly.
> 
> So after all that, and if you haven’t collapsed from sheer boredom at my tale, I present my first foray into the world of VCA, my beautiful new Rose Gold 6-motif hammered Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5272781
> 
> View attachment 5272785
> 
> 
> I’m of two minds as to where I would stack it on my wrist.
> View attachment 5272787
> View attachment 5272789
> 
> The SA was sweet enough to give me some chocolates as well to celebrate my entrance into the VCA world!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5272790
> View attachment 5272791
> 
> A very happy bunny with his purchase!


What a lovely story and adventure! I’m so happy for you that you got the obsolutely perfect piece and your friend was there to celebrate


Prada Prince said:


> I’ve finally taken the plunge and entered the world of VCA! Buckle up, you’re in for a long read, if you’d like to put up with my frivolity on this journey…
> 
> Previously, I’ve always felt like I couldn’t partake in their collections as a guy, and my only experiences with VCA was vicariously living through my friends.
> 
> In fact, I assisted one of my best friends (who lives outside of London, with no VCA store where she is) with purchasing the Alhambra MOP vintage pendant, followed by the 5-motif MOP bracelet, and swiftly followed by the magic MOP earrings… She added on the Frivole between the finger ring on her last trip in September.
> 
> She was in town this past week, and we went to the VCA store in Harrods two weekends ago to pick up her latest acquisition, the 5-motif vintage Malachite bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272751
> 
> Buddies who Birkin together, stay together!
> 
> Whilst we were there, I decided to dip my little toe into the VCA pond and tried on a few bracelets, including the Byzantine, and a couple of the sweet Alhambra single-motif bracelets amongst others. I was pretty enamoured by the sweet rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet, thinking that would be a pretty addi to my existing staple stack of my YG Cartier thin LOVE bracelet and my RG Tiffany DBTY bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272753
> 
> Trying on some various pieces…
> 
> I pretty much felt that this was the piece for me, but I wanted to be absolutely sure of it, and decided to wait a week before revisiting with my bestie.
> 
> Whilst browsing the website, I then came across the 6-motif sweet Alhambra bracelet, which immediately drew me in. I knew that I had to try that on as well before I could make an informed choice. But of course, the website (and subsequent phone call to the VCA mainline) made it clear that there was no stock anywhere.
> 
> Undeterred, I left a message with my bestie’s SA asking her to keep an eye out for a 6-motif bracelet, and if possible to have one on hold for me if in the unlikely event it arrived in time for my next scheduled visit this past Friday (the last day my bestie was in town).
> 
> No promises, as was expected.
> 
> But strangely enough, I then got a callback from the online boutique saying that the Old Bond Street boutique had just received one piece and would I like her to put it on hold for - and she stopped short, and apologised profusely saying she would have to call me back.
> 
> She called back a minute later breathlessly apologising, saying that as she was about to promise the piece to me, her colleague gesticulated wildly on the other side saying that the piece was already spoken for.
> 
> Another disappointment, yet again, I thought, even though I was expecting I was only going to get the single-motif bracelet in any case.
> 
> But then, whilst she had me on the line, she paused for an interminable moment, and then said, how far away would Harrods be for me. I was like, lady, that’s like my corner shop and my preferred store for my purchases anyway, so spill the beans already!
> 
> She told me that she could see that Harrods was due to receive one piece, but I couldn’t hold her to it as it was possible that the piece might already be spoken for.
> 
> Thumbs frantically tapping away like a hyperactive typist from the ‘50s, I sought assistance from my new SA, who said that if it came in, she would put it aside for me to view on Friday…
> 
> So I went back on Friday after a lovely lunch with my bestie…
> 
> View attachment 5272759
> 
> Should we play spot the difference?
> 
> My SA wasn’t there but we were assisted by an obliging young Frenchman. When i mentioned the 6-motif sweet hammered bracelet, he said I highly doubt we have it, given that it’s been out of stock for ages, but let me check. I also told him I wanted to see the single motif sweet hammered bracelet.
> 
> After waiting what seemed like an eternity, he finally came through with the goods!
> 
> I don’t know what I was thinking at the time, but it was an absolute clear winner by a country mile. I had to have the 6-motif bracelet and my bestie agreed wholeheartedly.
> 
> So after all that, and if you haven’t collapsed from sheer boredom at my tale, I present my first foray into the world of VCA, my beautiful new Rose Gold 6-motif hammered Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5272781
> 
> View attachment 5272785
> 
> 
> I’m of two minds as to where I would stack it on my wrist.
> View attachment 5272787
> View attachment 5272789
> 
> The SA was sweet enough to give me some chocolates as well to celebrate my entrance into the VCA world!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5272790
> View attachment 5272791
> 
> A very happy bunny with his purchase!


i am so happy for you! Congrats on buying your perfect piece and for sharing this lovely holiday story! It’s so special that your best friend was there to share in your joy! Hope to see many action pics!


----------



## Prada Prince

880 said:


> What a lovely story and adventure! I’m so happy for you that you got the obsolutely perfect piece and your friend was there to celebrate
> 
> i am so happy for you! Congrats on buying your perfect piece and for sharing this lovely holiday story! It’s so special that your best friend was there to share in your joy! Hope to see many action pics!


Thank you! I keep peeking in my wardrobe, but I am doing my best to hold off from opening that pretty sage package!
My friend posting her malachite unboxing video earlier today certainly didn’t help!


----------



## missie1

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! I keep peeking in my wardrobe, but I am doing my best to hold off from opening that pretty sage package!
> My friend posting her malachite unboxing video earlier today certainly didn’t help!


OMG I follow her on IG and saw the post.  Small social media lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> I had to wait until today to officially open my VCA  onyx and RG five motif.  I will take pic of all RG MTO bracelets options as I now have all three


Major congrats! Onyx in RG is heavenly!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve finally taken the plunge and entered the world of VCA! Buckle up, you’re in for a long read, if you’d like to put up with my frivolity on this journey…
> 
> Previously, I’ve always felt like I couldn’t partake in their collections as a guy, and my only experiences with VCA was vicariously living through my friends.
> 
> In fact, I assisted one of my best friends (who lives outside of London, with no VCA store where she is) with purchasing the Alhambra MOP vintage pendant, followed by the 5-motif MOP bracelet, and swiftly followed by the magic MOP earrings… She added on the Frivole between the finger ring on her last trip in September.
> 
> She was in town this past week, and we went to the VCA store in Harrods two weekends ago to pick up her latest acquisition, the 5-motif vintage Malachite bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272751
> 
> Buddies who Birkin together, stay together!
> 
> Whilst we were there, I decided to dip my little toe into the VCA pond and tried on a few bracelets, including the Byzantine, and a couple of the sweet Alhambra single-motif bracelets amongst others. I was pretty enamoured by the sweet rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet, thinking that would be a pretty addi to my existing staple stack of my YG Cartier thin LOVE bracelet and my RG Tiffany DBTY bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5272753
> 
> Trying on some various pieces…
> 
> I pretty much felt that this was the piece for me, but I wanted to be absolutely sure of it, and decided to wait a week before revisiting with my bestie.
> 
> Whilst browsing the website, I then came across the 6-motif sweet Alhambra bracelet, which immediately drew me in. I knew that I had to try that on as well before I could make an informed choice. But of course, the website (and subsequent phone call to the VCA mainline) made it clear that there was no stock anywhere.
> 
> Undeterred, I left a message with my bestie’s SA asking her to keep an eye out for a 6-motif bracelet, and if possible to have one on hold for me if in the unlikely event it arrived in time for my next scheduled visit this past Friday (the last day my bestie was in town).
> 
> No promises, as was expected.
> 
> But strangely enough, I then got a callback from the online boutique saying that the Old Bond Street boutique had just received one piece and would I like her to put it on hold for - and she stopped short, and apologised profusely saying she would have to call me back.
> 
> She called back a minute later breathlessly apologising, saying that as she was about to promise the piece to me, her colleague gesticulated wildly on the other side saying that the piece was already spoken for.
> 
> Another disappointment, yet again, I thought, even though I was expecting I was only going to get the single-motif bracelet in any case.
> 
> But then, whilst she had me on the line, she paused for an interminable moment, and then said, how far away would Harrods be for me. I was like, lady, that’s like my corner shop and my preferred store for my purchases anyway, so spill the beans already!
> 
> She told me that she could see that Harrods was due to receive one piece, but I couldn’t hold her to it as it was possible that the piece might already be spoken for.
> 
> Thumbs frantically tapping away like a hyperactive typist from the ‘50s, I sought assistance from my new SA, who said that if it came in, she would put it aside for me to view on Friday…
> 
> So I went back on Friday after a lovely lunch with my bestie…
> 
> View attachment 5272759
> 
> Should we play spot the difference?
> 
> My SA wasn’t there but we were assisted by an obliging young Frenchman. When i mentioned the 6-motif sweet hammered bracelet, he said I highly doubt we have it, given that it’s been out of stock for ages, but let me check. I also told him I wanted to see the single motif sweet hammered bracelet.
> 
> After waiting what seemed like an eternity, he finally came through with the goods!
> 
> I don’t know what I was thinking at the time, but it was an absolute clear winner by a country mile. I had to have the 6-motif bracelet and my bestie agreed wholeheartedly.
> 
> So after all that, and if you haven’t collapsed from sheer boredom at my tale, I present my first foray into the world of VCA, my beautiful new Rose Gold 6-motif hammered Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5272781
> 
> View attachment 5272785
> 
> 
> I’m of two minds as to where I would stack it on my wrist.
> View attachment 5272787
> View attachment 5272789
> 
> The SA was sweet enough to give me some chocolates as well to celebrate my entrance into the VCA world!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5272790
> View attachment 5272791
> 
> A very happy bunny with his purchase!


Thank you for sharing your beautiful story. This beauty was meant to be yours! Welcome to the ‘addictive, evil but oh so fun’ side of the world


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Major congrats! Onyx in RG is heavenly!


Thanks I love how it softens  onyx


----------



## seffy

Thanks to everyone for the amazing pictures! I made my first VCA purchase today with guidance from these forums, and have myself a lovely new onyx Vintage Alhambra and carnelian sweet Alhambra. I’m so in love with these guys 

Edit: Both are necklaces!


----------



## Prada Prince

seffy said:


> Thanks to everyone for the amazing pictures! I made my first VCA purchase today with guidance from these forums, and have myself a lovely new onyx Vintage Alhambra and carnelian sweet Alhambra. I’m so in love with these guys


Congratulations! Are they necklaces or bracelets?


----------



## seffy

Prada Prince said:


> Congratulations! Are they necklaces or bracelets?


Thank you! Both pieces are necklaces. They look great paired together.


----------



## lvmon

This arrived today, mostly intended to make 10+5. 
Is it too redundant to stack with sweets?


----------



## KristinS

lvmon said:


> This arrived today, mostly intended to make 10+5.
> Is it too redundant to stack with sweets?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276079


Not at all, it gives the look an added dimension. Pretty !!


----------



## EpiFanatic

lvmon said:


> This arrived today, mostly intended to make 10+5.
> Is it too redundant to stack with sweets?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276079


No!  It’s so interesting!


----------



## einseine

After I decided not to purchase WG diamonds 20, my SA asked me again if I was interested in YG lapis lazuli pave 20.  I said YES and he negotiated with the HQ.

I was shocked by the 2021 price, which was raised by more than 10% !! But I should not complain because the 2020 price of my turquoise was about 6% less than that of 2019. So I am OK with the average price. (They are now much more expensive than other diamond alternating 20s, including WG onyx diamond 20.)  I bought the bracelet to make a 25 look!




Anyway, my SA said both are still in production, but the remaining is not so many.  Your SA/boutique may be able to negotiate with the HQ for you


----------



## BigAkoya

einseine said:


> After I decided not to purchase WG diamonds 20, my SA asked me again if I was interested in YG lapis lazuli pave 20.  I said YES and he negotiated with the HQ.
> 
> I was shocked by the 2021 price, which was raised by more than 10% !! But I should not complain because the 2020 price of my turquoise was about 6% less than that of 2019. So I am OK with the average price. (They are now much more expensive than other diamond alternating 20s, including WG onyx diamond 20.)  I bought the bracelet to make a 25 look!
> 
> View attachment 5276819
> 
> 
> Anyway, my SA said both are still in production, but the remaining is not so many.  Your SA/boutique may be able to negotiate with the HQ for you


Congratulations!  Lapis is stunning!


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> After I decided not to purchase WG diamonds 20, my SA asked me again if I was interested in YG lapis lazuli pave 20.  I said YES and he negotiated with the HQ.
> 
> I was shocked by the 2021 price, which was raised by more than 10% !! But I should not complain because the 2020 price of my turquoise was about 6% less than that of 2019. So I am OK with the average price. (They are now much more expensive than other diamond alternating 20s, including WG onyx diamond 20.)  I bought the bracelet to make a 25 look!
> 
> View attachment 5276819
> 
> 
> Anyway, my SA said both are still in production, but the remaining is not so many.  Your SA/boutique may be able to negotiate with the HQ for you


So glad you took advantage of this wonderful opportunity! The lapis pave is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

einseine said:


> After I decided not to purchase WG diamonds 20, my SA asked me again if I was interested in YG lapis lazuli pave 20.  I said YES and he negotiated with the HQ.
> 
> I was shocked by the 2021 price, which was raised by more than 10% !! But I should not complain because the 2020 price of my turquoise was about 6% less than that of 2019. So I am OK with the average price. (They are now much more expensive than other diamond alternating 20s, including WG onyx diamond 20.)  I bought the bracelet to make a 25 look!
> 
> View attachment 5276819
> 
> 
> Anyway, my SA said both are still in production, but the remaining is not so many.  Your SA/boutique may be able to negotiate with the HQ for you


So, so beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## missie1

einseine said:


> After I decided not to purchase WG diamonds 20, my SA asked me again if I was interested in YG lapis lazuli pave 20.  I said YES and he negotiated with the HQ.
> 
> I was shocked by the 2021 price, which was raised by more than 10% !! But I should not complain because the 2020 price of my turquoise was about 6% less than that of 2019. So I am OK with the average price. (They are now much more expensive than other diamond alternating 20s, including WG onyx diamond 20.)  I bought the bracelet to make a 25 look!
> 
> View attachment 5276819
> 
> 
> Anyway, my SA said both are still in production, but the remaining is not so many.  Your SA/boutique may be able to negotiate with the HQ for you


Congratulations so beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

einseine said:


> After I decided not to purchase WG diamonds 20, my SA asked me again if I was interested in YG lapis lazuli pave 20.  I said YES and he negotiated with the HQ.
> 
> I was shocked by the 2021 price, which was raised by more than 10% !! But I should not complain because the 2020 price of my turquoise was about 6% less than that of 2019. So I am OK with the average price. (They are now much more expensive than other diamond alternating 20s, including WG onyx diamond 20.)  I bought the bracelet to make a 25 look!
> 
> View attachment 5276819
> 
> 
> Anyway, my SA said both are still in production, but the remaining is not so many.  Your SA/boutique may be able to negotiate with the HQ for you


Many congrats! Lapis and pave combination is stunning


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> After I decided not to purchase WG diamonds 20, my SA asked me again if I was interested in YG lapis lazuli pave 20.  I said YES and he negotiated with the HQ.
> 
> I was shocked by the 2021 price, which was raised by more than 10% !! But I should not complain because the 2020 price of my turquoise was about 6% less than that of 2019. So I am OK with the average price. (They are now much more expensive than other diamond alternating 20s, including WG onyx diamond 20.)  I bought the bracelet to make a 25 look!
> 
> View attachment 5276819
> 
> 
> Anyway, my SA said both are still in production, but the remaining is not so many.  Your SA/boutique may be able to negotiate with the HQ for you


Ah, just phenomenal!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mikimoto007

einseine said:


> After I decided not to purchase WG diamonds 20, my SA asked me again if I was interested in YG lapis lazuli pave 20.  I said YES and he negotiated with the HQ.
> 
> I was shocked by the 2021 price, which was raised by more than 10% !! But I should not complain because the 2020 price of my turquoise was about 6% less than that of 2019. So I am OK with the average price. (They are now much more expensive than other diamond alternating 20s, including WG onyx diamond 20.)  I bought the bracelet to make a 25 look!
> 
> View attachment 5276819
> 
> 
> Anyway, my SA said both are still in production, but the remaining is not so many.  Your SA/boutique may be able to negotiate with the HQ for you



Wow such a beautiful bright punchy blue! Congratulations!


----------



## einseine

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations!  Lapis is stunning!



Thank you BigAkoya  
Lapis Blue is magical!


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> So glad you took advantage of this wonderful opportunity! The lapis pave is absolutely gorgeous!!!!



Yes...  I took the advantage this time!
Thank you DS2006
I was afraid I might regret having two similar blue things, but they are totally different!


----------



## einseine

glamourbag said:


> So, so beautiful. Congratulations.



Thank you so much glamourbag
Such a beautiful blue


----------



## einseine

missie1 said:


> Congratulations so beautiful.



Thank you missie1
I am so happy!


----------



## einseine

Notorious Pink said:


> Ah, just phenomenal!!! Congratulations!!!



Thanks Notorious Pink


----------



## einseine

mikimoto007 said:


> Wow such a beautiful bright punchy blue! Congratulations!



Thank you mikimoto007
Yes, perfect Lapis blue IMO


----------



## einseine

Thank you all for your sweet words!

I’m SO happy that I have grabbed the opportunities and now I have both!
Let me share one more pic, my 50th anniv. limited edition family!!


----------



## Cococovered

Here is my latest purchase. By a stoke of luck, there was one available right on time for my birthday week!


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> Thank you all for your sweet words!
> 
> I’m SO happy that I have grabbed the opportunities and now I have both!
> Let me share one more pic, my 50th anniv. limited edition family!!
> 
> View attachment 5277591


Two of the most beautiful Alhambra pieces ever made!


----------



## DS2006

Cococovered said:


> Here is my latest purchase. By a stoke of luck, there was one available right on time for my birthday week!


Happy birthday! It looks beautiful on you! You could be a hand model with your beautiful hands, too!


----------



## Cococovered

DS2006 said:


> Happy birthday! It looks beautiful on you! You could be a hand model with your beautiful hands, too!


Aaaw thank you! You're too kind


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> Two of the most beautiful Alhambra pieces ever made!



Thank you DS20006
I can happily stay home looking at them


----------



## tenshix

einseine said:


> Thank you all for your sweet words!
> 
> I’m SO happy that I have grabbed the opportunities and now I have both!
> Let me share one more pic, my 50th anniv. limited edition family!!
> 
> View attachment 5277591



Amazing!!! Congratulations and wear in great health dear!


----------



## glamourbag

Cococovered said:


> Here is my latest purchase. By a stoke of luck, there was one available right on time for my birthday week!


Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## einseine

tenshix said:


> Amazing!!! Congratulations and wear in great health dear!



Thank you tenshix


----------



## Cococovered

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


Thank you


----------



## hopiko

einseine said:


> After I decided not to purchase WG diamonds 20, my SA asked me again if I was interested in YG lapis lazuli pave 20.  I said YES and he negotiated with the HQ.
> 
> I was shocked by the 2021 price, which was raised by more than 10% !! But I should not complain because the 2020 price of my turquoise was about 6% less than that of 2019. So I am OK with the average price. (They are now much more expensive than other diamond alternating 20s, including WG onyx diamond 20.)  I bought the bracelet to make a 25 look!
> 
> View attachment 5276819
> 
> 
> Anyway, my SA said both are still in production, but the remaining is not so many.  Your SA/boutique may be able to negotiate with the HQ for you


Happy Birthday!  This set is stunning!  Enjoy them in the best of health


----------



## einseine

hopiko said:


> Happy Birthday!  This set is stunning!  Enjoy them in the best of health



Thank you so much hopiko


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Posted my lengthy story in the discussion thread but here are my fiancé and I’s new purchases while we were in Vegas last week! I picked up the onyx VA 5 motif bracelet and he also picked up the onyx VA 5 motif bracelet as well as the malachite with diamonds VA 5 motif bracelet! Who’s SO officially owns more VCA than the other? I told him don’t you worry I will catch up very fast *wink wink*. Couples who shop together, stay together!


----------



## lorihmatthews

To me, from me.


----------



## winks

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Posted my lengthy story in the discussion thread but here are my fiancé and I’s new purchases while we were in Vegas last week! I picked up the onyx VA 5 motif bracelet and he also picked up the onyx VA 5 motif bracelet as well as the malachite with diamonds VA 5 motif bracelet! Who’s SO officially owns more VCA than the other? I told him don’t you worry I will catch up very fast *wink wink*. Couples who shop together, stay together!
> 
> View attachment 5280257
> 
> View attachment 5280258
> 
> View attachment 5280259
> 
> View attachment 5280260



love your staks! do you mind sharing the brand & tcw of your tennis bracelet?


----------



## Prada Prince

Happy Holidays everyone! I finally unboxed my beautiful sweet Alhambra RG hammered 6-motif bracelet today! 

I am so in love! 










I still can’t quite decide on the placement though, whether the Alhambra should come first or the LOVE.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

winks said:


> love your staks! do you mind sharing the brand & tcw of your tennis bracelet?



Thank you! Both are from Happy Jewelers on IG! Very, very popular jeweler in SoCal and you can look up their IG page. My tennis bracelet is 10 carats and my fiancé’s is 8 carats.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Thank you! Both are from Happy Jewelers on IG! Very, very popular jeweler in SoCal and you can look up their IG page. My tennis bracelet is 10 carats and my fiancé’s is 8 carats.



@winks I forgot one thing to add. Keep in mind, my bracelet is the standard 7” but his had to be lengthened to 8.5”. That makes a difference too.


----------



## EpiFanatic

einseine said:


> Thank you all for your sweet words!
> 
> I’m SO happy that I have grabbed the opportunities and now I have both!
> Let me share one more pic, my 50th anniv. limited edition family!!
> 
> View attachment 5277591


I think im dead…


----------



## 911snowball

Joining you EpiFanatic, they are beyond spectacular. Amazing pieces... einseine, please don't be shy posting mod shots, that turquoise makes my heart flutter!


----------



## einseine

EpiFanatic said:


> I think im dead…


----------



## einseine

911snowball said:


> Joining you EpiFanatic, they are beyond spectacular. Amazing pieces... einseine, please don't be shy posting mod shots, that turquoise makes my heart flutter!



Thank you 911snowball！
Yes, I will


----------



## Ylesiya

Just wanted to share some excitement... 
Managed to find this piece at an amazing price and in amazing condition. Will arrive first week of January - can't wait for it!


----------



## glamourbag

Ylesiya said:


> Just wanted to share some excitement...
> Managed to find this piece at an amazing price and in amazing condition. Will arrive first week of January - can't wait for it!


Its beautiful. Such a bright turquoise. Congratulations on the find.


----------



## Ylesiya

glamourbag said:


> Its beautiful. Such a bright turquoise. Congratulations on the find.



Thank you - can't wait to have it in my hands. Could not believe my eyes. Will post more photos once it arrives


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Just wanted to share some excitement...
> Managed to find this piece at an amazing price and in amazing condition. Will arrive first week of January - can't wait for it!
> View attachment 5283112


It's gorgeous!  I love turquoise.  Congratulations!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

My first piece! MOP Vintage Alhambra  Stunning!




"Natural mother-of-pearl shell has tremendous spiritual value for those whose high goals and attitudes keep them feeling stressed. Mother-of-pearl shell is commonly believed to attract prosperity and is often used in mystical work and lore to heighten intuition, psychic sensitivity and imagination. It is believed that mother-of-pearl shell offers soothing, motherly protection from negative energy and love."


----------



## couturequeen

Cannot get enough of the Guilloche design.


----------



## ka3na20

Originally wanted the sweet pair but husband thought of them as too small. He prefers the vintage one for me. Who am I to complain? Happy New Year indeed!


----------



## KristenG

Back in August I posted how I couldn’t decide on MOP or Onyx for my 1st VCA piece. Ended up getting Onyx but my husband decided to surprise me for my birthday (which is 12/25) with the MOP necklace. Can’t wait to start building my collection with matching earrings and bracelets now.


----------



## jadie1




----------



## Ylesiya

Finally it's here and it's amazing. The shade of blue is stunning!..


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Added these two blue porcelain vendome pieces in my collections. Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Allurex112

Bracelet twins! I also purchased the bracelet last month in Paris and just picked it up from being resized on New Year’s Eve. I wanted to see the matching earrings and the magic pendant as well but alas, they didn’t have anything in stock during my visit. Here she is, along with another lucky purchase in Paris, and with some goodies from VCA to help us celebrate the New Year.


----------



## bagsandcakes

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Added these two blue porcelain vendome pieces in my collections. Happy Tuesday!!


Oh my..... Stunning pieces!


----------



## angelicskater16

Got a few bracelets and pendant for my 2022 Birthday  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shoprgrl

Ylesiya said:


> Just wanted to share some excitement...
> Managed to find this piece at an amazing price and in amazing condition. Will arrive first week of January - can't wait for it!
> View attachment 5283112


Gorg! Can you share where from? Looking for turq myself….


----------



## A bottle of Red

angelicskater16 said:


> Got a few bracelets and pendant for my 2022 Birthday  ❤️❤️❤️


The carnelian & mop look stunning on you! Plus the diamond bracelet is fantastic!


----------



## angelicskater16

Aww thank you!!!!      



A bottle of Red said:


> The carnelian & mop look stunning on you! Plus the diamond bracelet is fantastic!


----------



## hers4eva

*Loving my first and only VCA piece!  It's so special to me*  
Vintage Alhambra Onyx Pendant - Yellow Gold


----------



## Rockysmom

The last of my SO trifecta
Rose Gold and white MOP

HOWEVER, they forgot to size it


----------



## trf

It was a very Van Cleef Christmas! Added the perlee signature pinky ring and the perlee pearls of gold bracelet. So in love… my left hand is complete


----------



## Suzie

couturequeen said:


> Cannot get enough of the Guilloche design.


Looks gorgeous on you, I love mine.


----------



## Suzie

Ylesiya said:


> Finally it's here and it's amazing. The shade of blue is stunning!..
> View attachment 5287662


How absolutely stunning. It is such a shame that they don’t make these anymore.


----------



## hers4eva

trf said:


> It was a very Van Cleef Christmas! Added the perlee signature pinky ring and the perlee pearls of gold bracelet. So in love… my left hand is complete




Beautiful!  
I would love to see a picture of your perlee signature ring on your pinky finger!


----------



## trf

hers4eva said:


> Beautiful!
> I would love to see a picture of your perlee signature ring on your pinky finger!


My sister and I got matching ones!


----------



## hers4eva

trf said:


> My sister and I got matching sister ones!



thank you it’s lovely!  

I was interested in buying one via VCA on line but thought it would be uncomfortable on such a tiny finger. When you press your two fingers tight do use beads feel uncomfortable?

Since you now have one, do you plan to wear it all the time 24/7?

Did you get your exact size or size up a bit just in case your finger size changes or swells?

Are you around a size 2 1/2?

Thank you!


----------



## trf

hers4eva said:


> thank you it’s lovely!
> 
> I was interested in buying one via VCA on line but thought it would be uncomfortable on such a tiny finger. When you press your two fingers tight do use beads feel uncomfortable?
> 
> Since you now have one, do you plan to wear it all the time 24/7?
> 
> Did you get your exact size or size up a bit just in case your finger size changes or swells?
> 
> Are you around a size 2 1/2?
> 
> Thank you!



I was also worried that the ring would be too bulky for a pinky but I actually love the juxtaposition of it! It is very comfortable. I can type all day with it on and the beads are not uncomfortable. I can hardly feel them on my ring finger.

I got a size 46, which is 3 3/4. I did go for the looser size to account for swelling, especially because the ring is so thick. My sister was between a 47 and 48, but ended up going with the 48 for the same reason. She actually got a small perlee pearls of gold ring in white gold in 47 to act as a buffer when she wears the ring in winter so the stack is secure! I want one now too!


----------



## rat_stack

Just got my first 5 motif Alhambra bracelet and I am obsessed. Definitely won't be my everyday stack, but it is nice to admire


----------



## Ylesiya

Suzie said:


> How absolutely stunning. It is such a shame that they don’t make these anymore.



Yes, I totally agree... What's left is what's left 
I sent it for some minor shining service to the store and just to obtain at least some paperwork from VCA since it did not have any certificate or anything. And I did not want to pay exorbitant 1800 USD to send it to Paris as the pendant is authentic without a doubt.
My SA said they have never seen these before. I sent him a pic while the pendant was on the way, so he shared it around, and only one person vaguely remembered seeing it on one of the clients some time ago.

The service centre also refused to do any polishing on it as they were too scared to do something wrong 
So I had to accept just some thorough cleaning but I am totally fine with it of course.

P.S. Our local VCA really has to replace these horrible yucky old trays!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Yes, I totally agree... What's left is what's left
> I sent it for some minor shining service to the store and just to obtain at least some paperwork from VCA since it did not have any certificate or anything. And I did not want to pay exorbitant 1800 USD to send it to Paris as the pendant is authentic without a doubt.
> My SA said they have never seen these before. I sent him a pic while the pendant was on the way, so he shared it around, and only one person vaguely remembered seeing it on one of the clients some time ago.
> 
> The service centre also refused to do any polishing on it as they were too scared to do something wrong
> So I had to accept just some thorough cleaning but I am totally fine with it of course.
> 
> P.S. Our local VCA really has to replace these horrible yucky old trays!!!
> 
> View attachment 5291439


Congratulations on finding this piece.  It's gorgeous, and it is a beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Hello. Sharing my new in, a 6 motifs necklace with gorgeous rainbow hues on mop & gmop


----------



## Yodabest

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello. Sharing my new in, a 6 motifs necklace with gorgeous rainbow hues on mop & gmop



LOVE! I have this necklace and it’s so fun to wear! It really elevates even a very basic outfit.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

PC1984 said:


> LOVE! I have this necklace and it’s so fun to wear! It really elevates even a very basic outfit.


I totally agree. You can wear a basic tshirt and it’ll look classy & stylish. Thank you. Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## kvitka4u

Ylesiya said:


> Yes, I totally agree... What's left is what's left
> I sent it for some minor shining service to the store and just to obtain at least some paperwork from VCA since it did not have any certificate or anything. And I did not want to pay exorbitant 1800 USD to send it to Paris as the pendant is authentic without a doubt.
> My SA said they have never seen these before. I sent him a pic while the pendant was on the way, so he shared it around, and only one person vaguely remembered seeing it on one of the clients some time ago.
> 
> The service centre also refused to do any polishing on it as they were too scared to do something wrong
> So I had to accept just some thorough cleaning but I am totally fine with it of course.
> 
> P.S. Our local VCA really has to replace these horrible yucky old trays!!!
> 
> View attachment 5291439



Congratulations! Great find. I’m so glad you posted it. I’ve been searching this forum for a few days now in hopes of finding more info on this type of pendant to make sure it’s authentic and learn more info about year(s) of issue. I’ve been eyeing a similar one but in gold/white MOP but have never seen this design previously so didn’t pull the trigger.


----------



## Ylesiya

kvitka4u said:


> Congratulations! Great find. I’m so glad you posted it. I’ve been searching this forum for a few days now in hopes of finding more info on this type of pendant to make sure it’s authentic and learn more info about year(s) of issue. I’ve been eyeing a similar one but in gold/white MOP but have never seen this design previously so didn’t pull the trigger.



Thank you  
Yes, they were produced quite some time ago... My SA was surprised how short the serial number was. They were available in TQ, MOP in YG and WG as far as I am aware. YG ones are even rarer finds. If you want, you can DM me with the link or pics to the pendant you're eyeing and I can have a look.


----------



## missie1

Rockysmom said:


> The last of my SO trifecta
> Rose Gold and white MOP
> 
> HOWEVER, they forgot to size it



Absolutely Lovely…we are twins as I have all three in RG as well


----------



## kvitka4u

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you
> Yes, they were produced quite some time ago... My SA was surprised how short the serial number was. They were available in TQ, MOP in YG and WG as far as I am aware. YG ones are even rarer finds. If you want, you can DM me with the link or pics to the pendant you're eyeing and I can have a look.


Thank you so much! Very nice of you to offer. Will send info via DM.


----------



## Rockysmom

missie1 said:


> Absolutely Lovely…we are twins as I have all three in RG as well


Awesome! Yes I saw yours as well. Love them!


----------



## hxw5218

Just received my WG sweet pave bracelet that I ordered a few weeks ago! Very cute and dainty, not a whole lot of blings but perfect for everyday wear   it feels light and comfy too


----------



## goodcrush

hxw5218 said:


> Just received my WG sweet pave bracelet that I ordered a few weeks ago! Very cute and dainty, not a whole lot of blings but perfect for everyday wear   it feels light and comfy too



Very cute! Love the fit and how it has a relaxed vibe. Did you pay in full when you ordered?


----------



## hxw5218

goodcrush said:


> Very cute! Love the fit and how it has a relaxed vibe. Did you pay in full when you ordered?


Thank you so much!  My sa told me that I can either put down a 20% or 30% (can't remember which) deposit or pay in full, I chose to pay around 2/3 of the full price that day  they're very flexible with deposits


----------



## Pursecake

lorihmatthews said:


> To me, from me.
> 
> View attachment 5281324



I'll be doing the same this year! love this bracelet and i got the necklace last year!


----------



## mfa777

Beautiful stack! What are the sizes for love and perlee bracelets?
Thank you!


trf said:


> It was a very Van Cleef Christmas! Added the perlee signature pinky ring and the perlee pearls of gold bracelet. So in love… my left hand is complete
> 
> View attachment 5291020


----------



## trf

mfa777 said:


> Beautiful stack! What are the sizes for love and perlee bracelets?
> Thank you!


Thank you!!! The love is size 17 and the perlee is size medium.


----------



## ggnyc

seffy said:


> Thanks to everyone for the amazing pictures! I made my first VCA purchase today with guidance from these forums, and have myself a lovely new onyx Vintage Alhambra and carnelian sweet Alhambra. I’m so in love with these guys
> 
> Edit: Both are necklaces!


Hi there! Would you mind sharing a mod shot with both necklaces on? I have a vintage MOP necklace and considering adding a sweet necklace to stack with it. Does the sweet only come in MOP and carnelian? I'm not seeing anything else on the website. Thanks!


----------



## glamourbag

ggnyc said:


> Hi there! Would you mind sharing a mod shot with both necklaces on? I have a vintage MOP necklace and considering adding a sweet necklace to stack with it. Does the sweet only come in MOP and carnelian? I'm not seeing anything else on the website. Thanks!


It comes in white gold pave as well.


----------



## Yan Yan

So happy to get the necklace and bracelet for my birthday！


----------



## cloudy_luxe

just got the hammered vintage Alhambra pendant in YG for a casual daily piece  plus it’s my first VCA!


----------



## Yodabest

cloudy_luxe said:


> View attachment 5297154
> 
> just got the hammered vintage Alhambra pendant in YG for a casual daily piece  plus it’s my first VCA!



Congrats on your first piece! It’s beautiful! Hammered gold is my *favorite*


----------



## Fashion412

Added MOP to my onyx piece. Do any of you stack just two together? Do you stack with anything else?


----------



## kvitka4u

cloudy_luxe said:


> View attachment 5297154
> 
> just got the hammered vintage Alhambra pendant in YG for a casual daily piece  plus it’s my first VCA!



Congratulations! This was my first VCA piece as well and I hardly take it off. Enjoy it!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my new LE Japan Ginza Medium Magic MOP in RG & the Bernardaud tray that was gifted by VCA. Happy Weekend Y’all


----------



## VCA21

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello. Sharing my new in, a 6 motifs necklace with gorgeous rainbow hues on mop & gmop


Congrats! I love this necklace every time i see it!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

VCA21 said:


> Congrats! I love this necklace every time i see it!


Thank you


----------



## purseinsanity

Ylesiya said:


> Yes, I totally agree... What's left is what's left
> I sent it for some minor shining service to the store and just to obtain at least some paperwork from VCA since it did not have any certificate or anything. And I did not want to pay exorbitant 1800 USD to send it to Paris as the pendant is authentic without a doubt.
> My SA said they have never seen these before. I sent him a pic while the pendant was on the way, so he shared it around, and only one person vaguely remembered seeing it on one of the clients some time ago.
> 
> The service centre also refused to do any polishing on it as they were too scared to do something wrong
> So I had to accept just some thorough cleaning but I am totally fine with it of course.
> 
> P.S. Our local VCA really has to replace these horrible yucky old trays!!!
> 
> View attachment 5291439


Congrats!  I have this in YG and I literally wear it all summer long.


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> Thank you all for your sweet words!
> 
> I’m SO happy that I have grabbed the opportunities and now I have both!
> Let me share one more pic, my 50th anniv. limited edition family!!
> 
> View attachment 5277591


OMG DYING.


----------



## starlitgrove

Hello everyone, I’ve just started my foray into designer jewellery, having inherited some Cartier pieces from my grandmother.

My first VCA is a Sweet MoP YG, which I got as kind of a memento for my 1st trip to Paris post lockdown. I usually wear a medallion so thought the Sweet would be a good size to layer with. I wanted to get some matching earrings but there was no available stock at that time.


It’s so dainty, and casual and barely there. But I get why most would recommend to get a Vintage instead for a first piece.
Got lucky and was able to get a Vintage.


Been wearing them together while working from home


----------



## VernisCerise

My very early birthday present, I thought I would need to wait, SA was wonderful. Also my first VCA piece.


----------



## einseine

purseinsanity said:


> OMG DYING.



Thanks  I’m soooo happy


----------



## Newbie2016

Just getting into VCA…vintage MOP Alhambra in white gold…


----------



## sammix3

I’m over the moon with this piece


----------



## kvitka4u

A bit of a delay posting but when I went to pick up my 5 motif hammered gold bracelet, this butterfly caught my eye and I just bought it on a whim. Now I’m debating whether to keep it or not. I still love it but worry it’s too ‘girly’. At the same time with lucky Alhambra line potentially being discontinued and an opportunity to pass it on to my daughter, I’ll most likely keep it. It pairs nicely with single hammered pendant.


----------



## kvitka4u

sammix3 said:


> I’m over the moon with this piece
> 
> View attachment 5307303


It’s so beautiful! On my wishlist for this year. I hear these are hard to come by. Do you mind sharing if you got it in the US or another country?


----------



## sammix3

kvitka4u said:


> It’s so beautiful! On my wishlist for this year. I hear these are hard to come by. Do you mind sharing if you got it in the US or another country?


I got it in the US.  The matching earrings are next on my list


----------



## Julie_de

sammix3 said:


> I’m over the moon with this piece



So beautyful ❤️Can you take a picture of the pendant on yourself?  Interesting to see how it looks


----------



## kmang011

Julie_de said:


> So beautyful ❤️Can you take a picture of the pendant on yourself?  Interesting to see how it looks



Yes, double please! I adore this necklace! I’m a sucker for pink sapphire.


----------



## Belle-brune

Picked these last week, I’m not into astrology but for some reason I liked the zodiac necklace and ordered the chain. Per my SA these might become limited and of course unavailable! Not sure but been wearing it everyday!
Now, we are also into butterflies for my mini me, see if you spot one  Her sweet collection is waiting on earrings to complete sets!


----------



## Belle-brune

Ahhh wish list is never ending! Perlee pave or Bvlgari Serpenti ?


----------



## marbella8

Belle-brune said:


> Ahhh wish list is never ending! Perlee pave or Bvlgari Serpenti ?



For sure Perlee pave, it makes the yellow gold on the Alhambra bracelets pop. The Bulgari, even though gorgeous, doesn’t go at all with your bracelets.


----------



## gagabag

Possibly my only purchase for 2022


----------



## EpiFanatic

Belle-brune said:


> Ahhh wish list is never ending! Perlee pave or Bvlgari Serpenti ?


I'm a fan of the perlee because that's more wearable for me.  How about you?


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Belle-brune said:


> Ahhh wish list is never ending! Perlee pave or Bvlgari Serpenti ?


I’d agree that Serpenti style is maybe too different. Did you try on WG Perlee if you like the contrast in gold colors?


----------



## glamourbag

Belle-brune said:


> Ahhh wish list is never ending! Perlee pave or Bvlgari Serpenti ?


I went through this dilemma too - and several visits. With what you have...the 1 Row and I say that because its simple, elegant and, well the yellow gold works with the rest of the yellow gold you have. I do encourage you to try the Serpenti in yellow gold too, just to compare designs in yellow to yellow. There is no denying (in my opinion) the Serpenti has more bling with 1 carat more diamonds, however, it is a particular, though classic to Bvlgari, design. Do you plan to add anything else to your stack? For ex: if you decide to later add (just adding examples here not necessarily suggestions) the slim sweet clover or the thin or full pave Love I'd go Serpenti.


----------



## Julie_de

Belle-brune said:


> Ahhh wish list is never ending! Perlee pave or Bvlgari Serpenti ?


I would take WG serpenti. You can wear it alone on the other hand or stack it with VCA bracelets. And it doesn't matter if the color doesn't match) Diamonds look better in white gold than yellow gold. My vote for WG serpenti


----------



## missie1

kvitka4u said:


> A bit of a delay posting but when I went to pick up my 5 motif hammered gold bracelet, this butterfly caught my eye and I just bought it on a whim. Now I’m debating whether to keep it or not. I still love it but worry it’s too ‘girly’. At the same time with lucky Alhambra line potentially being discontinued and an opportunity to pass it on to my daughter, I’ll most likely keep it. It pairs nicely with single hammered pendant.


I have this butterfly and love it for its whimsical feel But I love butterflies so…..


----------



## BigAkoya

kvitka4u said:


> A bit of a delay posting but when I went to pick up my 5 motif hammered gold bracelet, this butterfly caught my eye and I just bought it on a whim. Now I’m debating whether to keep it or not. I still love it but worry it’s too ‘girly’. At the same time with lucky Alhambra line potentially being discontinued and an opportunity to pass it on to my daughter, I’ll most likely keep it. It pairs nicely with single hammered pendant.


If you are already having second thoughts, my gut feel says it was an impulse buy because you heard it will be "discontinued." 
I personally would return it.  These pieces should be love at first sight, maybe second sight!    

Your daughter might not even like VCA or butterflies, so I would not use that rationale to keep it.  People use the "pass it down" rationale too often to justify a purchase, and it's such a waste of money in my opinion. 

I believe in buying for you, what you love.  You can then buy for your daughter, what she loves.
When your daughter gets older and loves & wants a particular special item, I would buy that item for her.  It will be more special as she loved the item, she wanted it, and you bought it for her.   She will treasure it.  This is opposite of a "I like it and want to give you what I like" gift.  Kids see gifts so differently these days in my experience.  Kids feel ten times more special if you get them what they want. 

If you are collecting VCA, I would buy what you love. 
For me, I prefer a more elegant look.  I too have thought about the butterfly BTF ring, but I concluded the butterfly collection is too girly and cutesy for me.  Everyone is different of course lots of folks like the butterfly collection, and it's all personal taste and your fashion look.  I would put it on and see if it is a reflection of you and your personal style.  

Just my two cents.  I hope that was helpful for you to decide.
Congratulations on your bracelet!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Belle-brune said:


> Picked these last week, I’m not into astrology but for some reason I liked the zodiac necklace and ordered the chain. Per my SA these might become limited and of course unavailable! Not sure but been wearing it everyday!
> Now, we are also into butterflies for my mini me, see if you spot one  Her sweet collection is waiting on earrings to complete sets!


I'm a Cappy too! I absolutely love this pendant but I do wish it was RG. I have nothing in my collection that is YG.


----------



## Belle-brune

glamourbag said:


> I went through this dilemma too - and several visits. With what you have...the 1 Row and I say that because its simple, elegant and, well the yellow gold works with the rest of the yellow gold you have. I do encourage you to try the Serpenti in yellow gold too, just to compare designs in yellow to yellow. There is no denying (in my opinion) the Serpenti has more bling with 1 carat more diamonds, however, it is a particular, though classic to Bvlgari, design. Do you plan to add anything else to your stack? For ex: if you decide to later add (just adding examples here not necessarily suggestions) the slim sweet clover or the thin or full pave Love I'd go Serpenti.


Dear glamour bag, I do have the clover bracelet in YG and RG and a also signature perlee one! I don’t wear the clover bracelets daily as I find them a bit dressy for my casual lifestyle. Clover perlee single row adds a tennis bracelet look and casual at the same time. I do want to say if I were to buy one piece from Bvlgari it would that serpenti Bracelet in white gold with diamonds! Mixing metal doesn’t bother me and the more the merrier


----------



## glamourbag

Belle-brune said:


> Dear glamour bag, I do have the clover bracelet in YG and RG and a also signature perlee one! I don’t wear the clover bracelets daily as I find them a bit dressy for my casual lifestyle. Clover perlee single row adds a tennis bracelet look and casual at the same time. I do want to say if I were to buy one piece from Bvlgari it would that serpenti Bracelet in white gold with diamonds! Mixing metal doesn’t bother me and the more the merrier


Yes I have it in wg. I dont know, its a hard choice but.... I still think the Bvlgari is special. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## sammix3

Julie_de said:


> So beautyful ❤Can you take a picture of the pendant on yourself?  Interesting to see how it looks





kmang011 said:


> Yes, double please! I adore this necklace! I’m a sucker for pink sapphire.


I don’t know if I got lucky or unlucky but the earrings just became available too.  I’ll post a mod shot of the set once I receive the earrings.


----------



## kvitka4u

BigAkoya said:


> If you are already having second thoughts, my gut feel says it was an impulse buy because you heard it will be "discontinued."
> I personally would return it.  These pieces should be love at first sight, maybe second sight!
> 
> Your daughter might not even like VCA or butterflies, so I would not use that rationale to keep it.  People use the "pass it down" rationale too often to justify a purchase, and it's such a waste of money in my opinion.
> 
> I believe in buying for you, what you love.  You can then buy for your daughter, what she loves.
> When your daughter gets older and loves & wants a particular special item, I would buy that item for her.  It will be more special as she loved the item, she wanted it, and you bought it for her.   She will treasure it.  This is opposite of a "I like it and want to give you what I like" gift.  Kids see gifts so differently these days in my experience.  Kids feel ten times more special if you get them what they want.
> 
> If you are collecting VCA, I would buy what you love.
> For me, I prefer a more elegant look.  I too have thought about the butterfly BTF ring, but I concluded the butterfly collection is too girly and cutesy for me.  Everyone is different of course lots of folks like the butterfly collection, and it's all personal taste and your fashion look.  I would put it on and see if it is a reflection of you and your personal style.
> 
> Just my two cents.  I hope that was helpful for you to decide.
> Congratulations on your bracelet!


Dear @BigAkoya, thank you so much for your thoughtful feedback. I truly value your opinion. The more I think about the more I agree with your assessment of this impulse buy. I would much rather return and use the funds toward my top wishlist item - the frivole diamond sapphire pendant. It makes my heart skip a beat lol. Thank you again for taking the time to assist with my dilemma!


----------



## BigAkoya

Fashion412 said:


> Added MOP to my onyx piece. Do any of you stack just two together? Do you stack with anything else?
> 
> View attachment 5297447


These are beautiful, and I especially love the YG MOP.  I have two WG MOPs, and I wear them together.  I wear then a bit loose (two links out), and I like that they sit next to each other creating a bolder look.  You will see some ladies stack more than two... some go really bonkers!  It's all preference, and if you like it, go for it!   

Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

kvitka4u said:


> Dear @BigAkoya, thank you so much for your thoughtful feedback. I truly value your opinion. The more I think about the more I agree with your assessment of this impulse buy. I would much rather return and use the funds toward my top wishlist item - the frivole diamond sapphire pendant. It makes my heart skip a beat lol. Thank you again for taking the time to assist with my dilemma!


The Frivole pave is on your wish list?!  You must run and get it!  Return the butterfly for sure.  
I love love love the Frivole collection, and if this is your first Frivole piece, it will not be your last.
You will love it.  It is so elegant, chic, glamorous...  Frivole is pure art, the three heart-shaped petals, angled as if the flower were blooming.  It is such a beautiful collection! 

I am so excited for you!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

VernisCerise said:


> My very early birthday present, I thought I would need to wait, SA was wonderful. Also my first VCA piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303396
> 
> Oh so beautiful! I have been eyeing this for some time now and hopefully it will be my first VCA piece too!


----------



## BigAkoya

kvitka4u said:


> Dear @BigAkoya, thank you so much for your thoughtful feedback. I truly value your opinion. The more I think about the more I agree with your assessment of this impulse buy. I would much rather return and use the funds toward my top wishlist item - the frivole diamond sapphire pendant. It makes my heart skip a beat lol. Thank you again for taking the time to assist with my dilemma!


By the way, if I may add (now you have me going on Frivole  )...
I know you love the Frivole sapphire pendant, but while you are at the boutique, try on the WG pave version.  
Frivole pave in WG is a different look, so try it on to see if you might like it. The diamonds sparkle like mad!  Words cannot describe the fiery sparkle.  I have the Frivole WG pave BTF ring and matching small pave earrings, and I love them.  

My guess is you will still love the sapphire, but at least you tried the WG pave pieces.  May I suggest also try on the BTF pave ring? It is my favorite piece!  That ring is so so beautiful.  I hope you might like it too and add that to your wishlist!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Belle-brune said:


> Ahhh wish list is never ending! Perlee pave or Bvlgari Serpenti ?


@Belle-brune both are such amazing choices! I have the single row diamond perlee bracelet in RG and I cannot even begin to tell you how much I love and wear it. I either pair it with my perlee clover bracelet or just the pearls of gold perlee bracelet for a simpler look. It’s one of those underrated bracelets that is the quiet winner . It doesn’t scream ‘look at me’ but it’s elegant beauty just shines through. I was on the fence initially to add it because of the price point and whether it was worth to pay so much for such a ‘simple’ piece. I am glad I didn’t listen to those thoughts. It’s worth it to me because I love and wear it a lot. And that’s all that matters really.

Regarding the Serpenti, no doubt it’s stunning and I am contemplating getting it myself one day, maybe. I need to be sure about it so taking my time to mull over it this year.

Go with what tugs at your heartstrings. For me it was the single row pave Perlee bracelet and so it came home first.


----------



## BigAkoya

Belle-brune said:


> Dear glamour bag, I do have the clover bracelet in YG and RG and a also signature perlee one! I don’t wear the clover bracelets daily as I find them a bit dressy for my casual lifestyle. Clover perlee single row adds a tennis bracelet look and casual at the same time. I do want to say if I were to buy one piece from Bvlgari it would that serpenti Bracelet in white gold with diamonds! Mixing metal doesn’t bother me and the more the merrier


Hi!  With your stack, I would wear the Clover bangle which you already have.  Your Clover is a beautiful bangle, and I do not think it's dressy at all (I recently asked my SA to send me a WG Clover and can't wait to get it!) 

The Clover is pricey, but pricey jewelry does not always mean dressy.
At its core, the Clover bangle is nothing more than a beautifully crafted gold bangle.  The metal work on the Clover is very detailed, and the milgrain edges are well done.  However, it's just a beautifully done gold bangle.   Yes, there a a few diamonds, but they are so tiny, you barely see them.  The eye first sees the beauty of the metal work.  Perhaps if you see the Clover as a lovely "gold bangle with a few diamonds sprinkled on it" you will see it in a different light and feel more comfortable wearing it casual.  There are many ladies who wear non-branded gold bangles with diamonds casually everyday.  I think a Clover bangle looks great casual, with shorts or jeans.  

I personally do not think Serpenti goes with Alhambra or Perlee.  
Alhambra and Perlee are collections with soft rounded edges.  Both these collections have milgrain edge beading, hence Alhambra and Perlee work beautifully together.  Serpenti is the opposite. Serpenti is a more architectural and sharp look, with the edges having a bezel-like frame.

In addition, because of Serpenti's thick bezel, the eye sees also a lot of white metal which gives it a cold look.  Don't get me wrong, I love the cold white metal look, and platinum/WG are all I wear.  However, in the case of the Serpenti, the sharp design plus the thick cool white metal worn next to the rounded Alhambra and warm soft YG is not a great look to me.  This combo takes away from the beauty of each piece to me. That's just my opinion.  Of course jewelry is very personal, and in the end, one should just wear what they personally love.  There is not right or wrong with jewelry.  

I really really really vote to wear your beautiful Clover.    It's a gorgeous bracelet, and it will look fabulous with your Alhambra bracelets.  If you truly love the Serpenti, I would think what else you will wear with it.  If you plan to wear Serpenti with other VCA pieces, to me, the only collection I see it working with Lotus.  I have a Lotus ring/earrings, and I can see it working well with the Lotus collection.  The pointy edges of the Lotus flower will work with the sharp bezel edges of the Serpenti.  The flower and the snake... the Garden of Eden theme!  You may also have the Lotus collection, so perhaps try Serpenti with Lotus to see if you like it.  
If Serpenti does not really go with your jewelry or fashion look and certainly if Serpenti is not love at first sight, I would pass on it.

Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope that was helpful.  Good luck in your decision.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  With your stack, I would wear the Clover bangle which you already have.  Your Clover is a beautiful bangle, and I do not think it's dressy at all (I recently asked my SA to send me a WG Clover and can't wait to get it!)
> 
> The Clover is pricey, but pricey jewelry does not always mean dressy.
> At its core, the Clover bangle is nothing more than a beautifully crafted gold bangle.  The metal work on the Clover is very detailed, and the milgrain edges are well done.  However, it's just a beautifully done gold bangle.   Yes, there a a few diamonds, but they are so tiny, you barely see them.  The eye first sees the beauty of the metal work.  Perhaps if you see the Clover as a lovely "gold bangle with a few diamonds sprinkled on it" you will see it in a different light and feel more comfortable wearing it casual.  There are many ladies who wear non-branded gold bangles with diamonds casually everyday.  I think a Clover bangle looks great casual, with shorts or jeans.
> 
> I personally do not think Serpenti goes with Alhambra or Perlee.
> Alhambra and Perlee are collections with soft rounded edges.  Both these collections have milgrain edge beading, hence Alhambra and Perlee work beautifully together.  Serpenti is the opposite. Serpenti is a more architectural and sharp look, with the edges having a bezel-like frame.
> 
> In addition, because of Serpenti's thick bezel, the eye sees also a lot of white metal which gives it a cold look.  Don't get me wrong, I love the cold white metal look, and platinum/WG are all I wear.  However, in the case of the Serpenti, the sharp design plus the thick cool white metal worn next to the rounded Alhambra and warm soft YG is not a great look to me.  This combo takes away from the beauty of each piece to me. That's just my opinion.  Of course jewelry is very personal, and in the end, one should just wear what they personally love.  There is not right or wrong with jewelry.
> 
> I really really really vote to wear your beautiful Clover.    It's a gorgeous bracelet, and it will look fabulous with your Alhambra bracelets.  If you truly love the Serpenti, I would think what else you will wear with it.  If you plan to wear Serpenti with other VCA pieces, to me, the only collection I see it working with Lotus.  I have a Lotus ring/earrings, and I can see it working well with the Lotus collection.  The pointy edges of the Lotus flower will work with the sharp bezel edges of the Serpenti.  The flower and the snake... the Garden of Eden theme!  You may also have the Lotus collection, so perhaps try Serpenti with Lotus to see if you like it.
> If Serpenti does not really go with your jewelry or fashion look and certainly if Serpenti is not love at first sight, I would pass on it.
> 
> Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope that was helpful.  Good luck in your decision.



Yes that is so true. If I had the serpenti that would be the only piece I wear on the arm. It makes a big statement in my eyes.


----------



## Belle-brune

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  With your stack, I would wear the Clover bangle which you already have.  Your Clover is a beautiful bangle, and I do not think it's dressy at all (I recently asked my SA to send me a WG Clover and can't wait to get it!)
> 
> The Clover is pricey, but pricey jewelry does not always mean dressy.
> At its core, the Clover bangle is nothing more than a beautifully crafted gold bangle.  The metal work on the Clover is very detailed, and the milgrain edges are well done.  However, it's just a beautifully done gold bangle.   Yes, there a a few diamonds, but they are so tiny, you barely see them.  The eye first sees the beauty of the metal work.  Perhaps if you see the Clover as a lovely "gold bangle with a few diamonds sprinkled on it" you will see it in a different light and feel more comfortable wearing it casual.  There are many ladies who wear non-branded gold bangles with diamonds casually everyday.  I think a Clover bangle looks great casual, with shorts or jeans.
> 
> I personally do not think Serpenti goes with Alhambra or Perlee.
> Alhambra and Perlee are collections with soft rounded edges.  Both these collections have milgrain edge beading, hence Alhambra and Perlee work beautifully together.  Serpenti is the opposite. Serpenti is a more architectural and sharp look, with the edges having a bezel-like frame.
> 
> In addition, because of Serpenti's thick bezel, the eye sees also a lot of white metal which gives it a cold look.  Don't get me wrong, I love the cold white metal look, and platinum/WG are all I wear.  However, in the case of the Serpenti, the sharp design plus the thick cool white metal worn next to the rounded Alhambra and warm soft YG is not a great look to me.  This combo takes away from the beauty of each piece to me. That's just my opinion.  Of course jewelry is very personal, and in the end, one should just wear what they personally love.  There is not right or wrong with jewelry.
> 
> I really really really vote to wear your beautiful Clover.    It's a gorgeous bracelet, and it will look fabulous with your Alhambra bracelets.  If you truly love the Serpenti, I would think what else you will wear with it.  If you plan to wear Serpenti with other VCA pieces, to me, the only collection I see it working with Lotus.  I have a Lotus ring/earrings, and I can see it working well with the Lotus collection.  The pointy edges of the Lotus flower will work with the sharp bezel edges of the Serpenti.  The flower and the snake... the Garden of Eden theme!  You may also have the Lotus collection, so perhaps try Serpenti with Lotus to see if you like it.
> If Serpenti does not really go with your jewelry or fashion look and certainly if Serpenti is not love at first sight, I would pass on it.
> 
> Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope that was helpful.  Good luck in your decision.


Thank you so much for your input couldn’t agree more, I find VCA perlee pave and clover more feminine and most certainly wearable with VA bracelets! I would find it hard to match Bvlgari Serpenti with any of my pieces…while I will admire it from afar, my heart still sings to VCA in general!


----------



## BigAkoya

Belle-brune said:


> Thank you so much for your input couldn’t agree more, I find VCA perlee pave and clover more feminine and most certainly wearable with VA bracelets! I would find it hard to match Bvlgari Serpenti with any of my pieces…while I will admire it from afar, my heart still sings to VCA in general!


My heart sings to VCA as well.  All they need to do is make more white gold pieces!  You and other yellow gold lovers have had your day in the sun for too long!   

Bulgari is nice, but it's not for me.  Not to mention... I find Bulgari has lost its way a bit.
At the height of its popularity (e.g. Elizabeth Taylor era and then in the 1980s era with their old Roman coin necklaces), they were truly viewed as a luxury jewelry house, especially with their unique pieces using cabochons.  I personally now feel they want to become the Italian Louis Vuitton.  Bulgari now sells handbags, ties, and even cutesy little leather bracelets for a few hundred dollars.    Since Bulgari is owned by LVMH, I am sure LVMH has been a big influence on their sales strategy.
I seriously doubt VCA would dilute themselves like this.  VCA will always be a luxury jewelry brand first and foremost.  

Now we need to see a mod shot stack with your gorgeous Clover!


----------



## kvitka4u

BigAkoya said:


> The Frivole pave is on your wish list?!  You must run and get it!  Return the butterfly for sure.
> I love love love the Frivole collection, and if this is your first Frivole piece, it will not be your last.
> You will love it.  It is so elegant, chic, glamorous...  Frivole is pure art, the three heart-shaped petals, angled as if the flower were blooming.  It is such a beautiful collection!
> 
> I am so excited for you!


@BigAkoya You are one dangerous enabler! I’m going for the return tomorrow. Fingers crossed this will be the year I get my first frivole piece! Thank you again for offering your opinion. This gal appreciates it!


----------



## kvitka4u

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, if I may add (now you have me going on Frivole  )...
> I know you love the Frivole sapphire pendant, but while you are at the boutique, try on the WG pave version.
> Frivole pave in WG is a different look, so try it on to see if you might like it. The diamonds sparkle like mad!  Words cannot describe the fiery sparkle.  I have the Frivole WG pave BTF ring and matching small pave earrings, and I love them.
> 
> My guess is you will still love the sapphire, but at least you tried the WG pave pieces.  May I suggest also try on the BTF pave ring? It is my favorite piece!  That ring is so so beautiful.  I hope you might like it too and add that to your wishlist!


I sure will! I actually wanted wg piece from VCA next. I checked out 10 motif chalcedony necklace and it didn’t do much for me. I ended up with onyx and yg one. Now I want a change - need something refreshing and feel wg is just the piece to do it. I’ll keep you posted. Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

kvitka4u said:


> I sure will! I actually wanted wg piece from VCA next. I checked out 10 motif chalcedony necklace and it didn’t do much for me. I ended up with onyx and yg one. Now I want a change - need something refreshing and feel wg is just the piece to do it. I’ll keep you posted. Thank you!


I love WG, and I think diamonds look best in WG.  I have a WG MOP Alhambra set and love it.  I tried the chalcedony and felt the same way.  Maybe try WG MOP too when you try on Frivole pieces.  

Ok… more enabling for you to go to the WG side…   

Frivole is so gorgeous! It is my favorite collection. Look at the beautiful petals. Lotus is nice too, but Frivole, nothing compares to Frivole. Look at how the angle of the leaves make the diamonds pop, even compared to Lotus.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I love WG, and I think diamonds look best in WG.  I have a WG MOP Alhambra set and love it.  I tried the chalcedony and felt the same way.  Maybe try WG MOP too when you try on Frivole pieces.
> 
> Ok… more enabling for you to go to the WG side…
> 
> Frivole is so gorgeous! It is my favorite collection. Look at the beautiful petals. Lotus is nice too, but Frivole, nothing compares to Frivole. Look at how the angle of the leaves make the diamonds pop, even compared to Lotus.
> 
> View attachment 5311233


The pricing of the lotus has always puzzled me. I know you can’t compare but the frivoles are over 1.6ct and the lotus are over 0.9ct yet lotus are slight more in price. Besides the shape and less metal I bet the higher carat is why the frivoles sparkle so much more.


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes that is so true. If I had the serpenti that would be the only piece I wear on the arm. It makes a big statement in my eyes.



I got the serpenti tubogas bc I don’t stack things. I thought the serpenti viper was too skimpy for my arm which is on the chunkier side of slim. I also like more metal than diamonds, and I like large scale. (probably the opposite of @BigAkoya lol though she did recommend the VCA Etruscan cuff to me). I agree that the diamonds themselves look best in WG. In general I think the WG with diamonds  is very brilliant and dressy though @Cool Breeze makes it look effortless, both sporty and elegant at the same time. Against my medium olive skin though, the viper is easier to wear everyday in RG or YG becuase the warmer metal tones down the shine of the stones. 

I seem to recall that some TPFers have successfully stacked it.  When I see your pics or read about @BigAkoya ’s sets, I think soft, elegant, harmonious. It’s possible that the serpenti stacked would be striking, asymetrical or quirky edgy. (Those aren’t bad things, just not how I see you both) 

to me, it’s always a balancing act to mix brands and designers. I mix, but usually not on the same limb.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> The pricing of the lotus has always puzzled me. I know you can’t compare but the frivoles are over 1.6ct and the lotus are over 0.9ct yet lotus are slight more in price. Besides the shape and less metal I bet the higher carat is why the frivoles sparkle so much more.


Yes, I agree! 
Aside from the mechanism of the Lotus ring which I love (so beautiful when I saw it worn on your lovely hands), the Lotus collection itself to me is flat.  Frivole is so much more artistic and sparkles so much more.

The earrings are to die for.  I'm not even an earring person, and I love love love how the Frivole earrings just pop.
Hint hint!


----------



## lynne_ross

Belle-brune said:


> Thank you so much for your input couldn’t agree more, I find VCA perlee pave and clover more feminine and most certainly wearable with VA bracelets! I would find it hard to match Bvlgari Serpenti with any of my pieces…while I will admire it from afar, my heart still sings to VCA in general!


To me this is why I love the serpenti. It is very different than the perlee and Alhambra and gives a different look. The wg pave serpenti is on my list as I just love it with the lotus ring (which I have). I would not stack it with my existing bracelets so it doesn’t matter what I already have. I am trying to avoid having 10 bracelets that all look the same or give the same look.


----------



## ginapark26

Hi, I just purchased the sweet Alhambra studs in onyx and I love them. However, when I tap on them with my nail they make an almost rattle like sound like something inside is moving. I was wondering if anyone with these earrings had experience with this. I have the MOP vintage Alhambra necklace and have no issues so I’m quite nervous that I was maybe sent a defective pair of earrings? Any insight would be so helpful. Thank you!!


----------



## Belle-brune

BigAkoya said:


> My heart sings to VCA as well.  All they need to do is make more white gold pieces!  You and other yellow gold lovers have had your day in the sun for too long!
> 
> Bulgari is nice, but it's not for me.  Not to mention... I find Bulgari has lost its way a bit.
> At the height of its popularity (e.g. Elizabeth Taylor era and then in the 1980s era with their old Roman coin necklaces), they were truly viewed as a luxury jewelry house, especially with their unique pieces using cabochons.  I personally now feel they want to become the Italian Louis Vuitton.  Bulgari now sells handbags, ties, and even cutesy little leather bracelets for a few hundred dollars.    Since Bulgari is owned by LVMH, I am sure LVMH has been a big influence on their sales strategy.
> I seriously doubt VCA would dilute themselves like this.  VCA will always be a luxury jewelry brand first and foremost.
> 
> Now we need to see a mod shot stack with your gorgeous Clover!


 I sometimes think LVMH is a curse to some brands who were authentic to their designs! A true factory way of driving sales and pushing so much at times “mediocre” designs to the market!
Maison van cleef has stayed true to its héritage and doubt will change. Have been looking for a cobochon necklace and one of my favorite Bvlgari designs, if they were to revive it they Might just do well! I saw it once recently from Brioni Raymond at a premium!
I’m terrible at mod shots but will try soon


----------



## Belle-brune

lynne_ross said:


> To me this is why I love the serpenti. It is very different than the perlee and Alhambra and gives a different look. The wg pave serpenti is on my list as I just love it with the lotus ring (which I have). I would not stack it with my existing bracelets so it doesn’t matter what I already have. I am trying to avoid having 10 bracelets that all look the same or give the same look.


Wow, love The lotus ring! It would be a nice match  ❤️ same reason I wouldn’t stack 7 Cartier love bracelets together, what’s the point?!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Belle-brune said:


> Wow, love The lotus ring! It would be a nice match  ❤ same reason I wouldn’t stack 7 Cartier love bracelets together, what’s the point?!


Off topic, but I agree re: the Love stacking. I have never understood that trend personally. Why? They are all the same bracelet just on repeat (and repeat and repeat).


----------



## sammix3

Posting it here for you ladies.  Also posted in the VCA in action thread so apologies for the spam


----------



## A bottle of Red

Looks perfect on you!


----------



## glamourbag

sammix3 said:


> Posting it here for you ladies.  Also posted in the VCA in action thread so apologies for the spam
> View attachment 5312630
> View attachment 5312631
> View attachment 5312632


Beautiful on you!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Finally got my Onyx WG Pavé


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> Finally got my Onyx WG Pavé


Phenomenal stack!!!


----------



## ka3na20

Purchased this MOP pendant in YG to match my earrings.


----------



## skyqueen

purseinsanity said:


> Finally got my Onyx WG Pavé


Fabulous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Notorious Pink said:


> Phenomenal stack!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous!


----------



## ka3na20

Just sharing mod shots of this classic piece. Im so happy with this pendant. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## BigAkoya

ka3na20 said:


> Purchased this MOP pendant in YG to match my earrings.


I love your matchy matchy set!  YG MOP to me is the best metal/stone combination.  With all that MOP, I am sure you face glows when you wear it!  

Congratulations on your gorgeous set!


----------



## ka3na20

BigAkoya said:


> I love your matchy matchy set!  YG MOP to me is the best metal/stone combination.  With all that MOP, I am sure you face glows when you wear it!
> 
> Congratulations on your gorgeous set!



Thank you! You are very correct! I couldn’t agree more. My husband gifted me the earrings first.They were really nice but then he said he’ll gift me the necklace next since the earrings alone looks lacking or incomplete.  After getting the necklaces, he said there was a big difference and together they look complete he said.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Guilloche ring and Small Frivole earrings


----------



## shueny

Frivole single ring ♡


----------



## A.Ali




----------



## oranGetRee

My latest!

Frivole pink sapphire pave necklace

And a family pic of frivoles.


----------



## BigAkoya

oranGetRee said:


> My latest!
> 
> Frivole pink sapphire pave necklace
> 
> And a family pic of frivoles.
> 
> View attachment 5319114
> View attachment 5319115


I love Frivole!  Your collection is gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sammix3

oranGetRee said:


> My latest!
> 
> Frivole pink sapphire pave necklace
> 
> And a family pic of frivoles.
> 
> View attachment 5319114
> View attachment 5319115


Congrats!  We’re twins


----------



## eggz716

Just added the grey mother of pearl necklace to my little collection. I wasn’t interested when it first was released. But all of a sudden I was craving it! So beautiful


----------



## sjunky13

oranGetRee said:


> My latest!
> 
> Frivole pink sapphire pave necklace
> 
> And a family pic of frivoles.
> 
> View attachment 5319114
> View attachment 5319115


Love all of your Frivole!!


----------



## FP03

Finally able to post some of my first VCA pieces here. I was able to snag these from the NY Flagship before the "3-6 months wait" talk.

Unfortunately, I did get the talk on 2 items (put deposits down) but glad to have these 

Perlée Bracelet in YG (Medium size) and Perlée small ring in RG.


----------



## kmang011

oranGetRee said:


> My latest!
> 
> Frivole pink sapphire pave necklace
> 
> And a family pic of frivoles.
> 
> View attachment 5319114
> View attachment 5319115



Wear it in good health! So gorgeous. What is the price of the frivole pink sapphire pave necklace?


----------



## oranGetRee

kmang011 said:


> Wear it in good health! So gorgeous. What is the price of the frivole pink sapphire pave necklace?


Thank you!
It is SGD11,400 (includes taxes 7%)


----------



## Ylesiya

Unexpectedly placed deposit for this yesterday... My SA said it was just received by the store and it is the only piece in the region!


----------



## Swtshan7

Just got my first VCA, I thought about a sweet MOP but this was really my hearts desire ….they’re putting two links in then sending


----------



## sammix3

kmang011 said:


> Wear it in good health! So gorgeous. What is the price of the frivole pink sapphire pave necklace?


USD $7900


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Ylesiya said:


> Unexpectedly placed deposit for this yesterday... My SA said it was just received by the store and it is the only piece in the region!
> 
> View attachment 5321691
> View attachment 5321692


This is lovely! RG, right?
How do you plan to style it?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Unexpectedly placed deposit for this yesterday... My SA said it was just received by the store and it is the only piece in the region!
> 
> View attachment 5321691
> View attachment 5321692


That’s stunning! Many congrats.


----------



## sjunky13

Tha


FP03 said:


> Finally able to post some of my first VCA pieces here. I was able to snag these from the NY Flagship before the "3-6 months wait" talk.
> 
> Unfortunately, I did get the talk on 2 items (put deposits down) but glad to have these
> 
> Perlée Bracelet in YG (Medium size) and Perlée small ring in RG.
> 
> View attachment 5321120


that Perlee makes the best stacking piece!! Congrats! 

What did you order?


----------



## sjunky13

oranGetRee said:


> My latest!
> 
> Frivole pink sapphire pave necklace
> 
> And a family pic of frivoles.
> 
> View attachment 5319114
> View attachment 5319115


My fav!! Will you get the earrings as well? My friend SO the matching BTF ring for a full set.


----------



## Zürichberg

Recently purchased the Frivole necklace in Paris. My SO 10 motif WG VA took 6 months before it was finished.


----------



## sammix3

sjunky13 said:


> My fav!! Will you get the earrings as well? My friend SO the matching BTF ring for a full set.


A RG pave with pink sapphire center BTF ring?  Did she have to pay the 30% premium since the only thing that’s different is just the pink sapphire center?  Would love to see pics if you can share


----------



## sjunky13

sammix3 said:


> A RG pave with pink sapphire center BTF ring?  Did she have to pay the 30% premium since the only thing that’s different is just the pink sapphire center?  Would love to see pics if you can share


Yes!! I think the price was less than the full pave since it will not have the diamond center? I am not sure.  She didn't get it yet but is a member here and I will ask her to post!


----------



## sammix3

sjunky13 said:


> Yes!! I think the price was less than the full pave since it will not have the diamond center? I am not sure.  She didn't get it yet but is a member here and I will ask her to post!


Yeah the pink sapphire version is a little cheaper compared to full pave.  That 30% premium for SO is steep though.  I will have to live vicariously through her


----------



## Ylesiya

Bunny_in_Love said:


> This is lovely! RG, right?
> How do you plan to style it?



Yes, rose gold!
I am thinking of adding a bracelet and wear it double wrapped casually with a bracelet like an extender (I prefer looser fit and also plan to see if VCA can extend this necklace slightly in an appropriate way). 
For occasions or outings I think of wearing it as a long necklace with a very simple one tone outfit and a bracelet worn on the wrist  earrings: I am still thinking what would do best. Definitely something not too blingy as this piece is "wanting" to draw all attention to itself I think...


----------



## nesia69

My 2 first VCA items. I am in love   Bracelet didn’t come home with me yet as I sent it for alterations.
Thanks for letting me share,


----------



## EpiFanatic

nesia69 said:


> My 2 first VCA items. I am in love   Bracelet didn’t come home with me yet as I sent it for alterations.
> Thanks for letting me share,
> View attachment 5324106
> View attachment 5324107
> View attachment 5324108


Onyx looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## nesia69

EpiFanatic said:


> Onyx looks gorgeous on you.


Thank you   I think this colour suits me the most.


----------



## BigAkoya

nesia69 said:


> Thank you   I think this colour suits me the most.
> View attachment 5324850


The oynx looks great with your hair and skin coloring.  I also like the Sweets earrings and VA pendant together on you.  Looks nice.  Congratulations on your new pieces.


----------



## piosavsfan

My first VCA piece!


----------



## Yodabest

piosavsfan said:


> My first VCA piece!
> View attachment 5325420


I love how elegant the hammered gold is


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Ylesiya said:


> Yes, rose gold!
> I am thinking of adding a bracelet and wear it double wrapped casually with a bracelet like an extender (I prefer looser fit and also plan to see if VCA can extend this necklace slightly in an appropriate way).
> For occasions or outings I think of wearing it as a long necklace with a very simple one tone outfit and a bracelet worn on the wrist  earrings: I am still thinking what would do best. Definitely something not too blingy as this piece is "wanting" to draw all attention to itself I think...


I like your idea with the bracelet, it should look great both ways. Congrats!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

My animal pendant collection is now complete! Unless they come out will a unicorn, i have reached vca animal pendant peace
For those of you that were talking about what chain to use for your animal pendants i have to say i have the vca long chain and the thicker one for, but i prefer a really hefty one. So i dont use either of these, i use a david yurman one that i found used at a jewelry store, i don't know if they make this heavy chain anymore. I tried to find the animal thread to post on but there are so many threads i cant keep track
I feel like the thickness of the 20 motif chain makes the whole necklace swing too much. So i prefer to wear them matchy matchy but on the shorter DY chain. I chose my animals based on the meaning of them, and also astrology, the lion is on my North node. So they all have a deeper meaning for me.  Anyone else obsessed with the animals? And what are your favorites?


----------



## BigAkoya

Opaldreamz888 said:


> My animal pendant collection is now complete! Unless they come out will a unicorn, i have reached vca animal pendant peace
> For those of you that were talking about what chain to use for your animal pendants i have to say i have the vca long chain and the thicker one for, but i prefer a really hefty one. So i dont use either of these, i use a david yurman one that i found used at a jewelry store, i don't know if they make this heavy chain anymore. I tried to find the animal thread to post on but there are so many threads i cant keep track
> I feel like the thickness of the 20 motif chain makes the whole necklace swing too much. So i prefer to wear them matchy matchy but on the shorter DY chain. I chose my animals based on the meaning of them, and also astrology, the lion is on my North node. So they all have a deeper meaning for me.  Anyone else obsessed with the animals? And what are your favorites?


I love your lion!  He is my favorite animal clip! 
However, as I'm a WG only gal, and the only animal clip in WG is the panda which I have.  
I love my panda, he's super cute. I do agree with you on wearing it at the bottom of a 20.  My little guy flips, and I have to use those silicon earring posts to make him stop doing acrobatics.  It's ugly to me (even though no one sees it, but I know it's there). 

I wear my panda hanging on the side of my 20 WG MOP, so he looks like he's hanging on to a bamboo stick.  I think your lion will look cute there also, so maybe try that and see if you like it. 

On the chain, I was going to purchase the Trace chain next time I went to the boutique so I could wear the panda as a long pendant.  I was not sure about the chain as it looked so thin to me.  Is the VCA long chain you have the Trace chain?  Do you find it too thin?  That's what worries me.  I hope VCA has other chain options as I prefer to stay with the same brand (the matchy matchy in me).  

What other animal clips do you have?  I love the owl!  He is second favorite after the little lion.


----------



## hers4eva

Opaldreamz888 said:


> My animal pendant collection is now complete! Unless they come out will a unicorn, i have reached vca animal pendant peace
> For those of you that were talking about what chain to use for your animal pendants i have to say i have the vca long chain and the thicker one for, but i prefer a really hefty one. So i dont use either of these, i use a david yurman one that i found used at a jewelry store, i don't know if they make this heavy chain anymore. I tried to find the animal thread to post on but there are so many threads i cant keep track
> I feel like the thickness of the 20 motif chain makes the whole necklace swing too much. So i prefer to wear them matchy matchy but on the shorter DY chain. I chose my animals based on the meaning of them, and also astrology, the lion is on my North node. So they all have a deeper meaning for me.  Anyone else obsessed with the animals? And what are your favorites?





The Lion 

*Beautiful*


----------



## Opaldreamz888

BigAkoya said:


> I love your lion!  He is my favorite animal clip!
> However, as I'm a WG only gal, and the only animal clip in WG is the panda which I have.
> I love my panda, he's super cute. I do agree with you on wearing it at the bottom of a 20.  My little guy flips, and I have to use those silicon earring posts to make him stop doing acrobatics.  It's ugly to me (even though no one sees it, but I know it's there).
> 
> I wear my panda hanging on the side of my 20 WG MOP, so he looks like he's hanging on to a bamboo stick.  I think your lion will look cute there also, so maybe try that and see if you like it.
> 
> On the chain, I was going to purchase the Trace chain next time I went to the boutique so I could wear the panda as a long pendant.  I was not sure about the chain as it looked so thin to me.  Is the VCA long chain you have the Trace chain?  Do you find it too thin?  That's what worries me.  I hope VCA has other chain options as I prefer to stay with the same brand (the matchy matchy in me).
> 
> What other animal clips do you have?  I love the owl!  He is second favorite after the little lion.


 Hi @BigAkoya !
From what i read here i know that you are a white gold girl, i wish they had more white gold animal pendants, to use with the white gold 20 motifs. I hope they add more white gold in general so we can mix and match more. I have the long trace chain that i bought for my gold coin zodiac pendant. And i have the thick one that is the same link and thickness as the 20 motif that came with the bigger astrology charm. I dont know if the thicket one is available as a stand alone, i think it was included in the price of th large stone pendant. But if you ask me, both of them don’t have the ideal solidity of the one i wear my pendants with. Its hard to tell in this photo, i will take some close ups of the chain so you see what i mean about how the links are compressed, and hefty with this david yurman chain i luckily found at a jewelry store a few years ago That sells used jewelry. The reason i bring this up is Because with the price of gold going up i noticed its hard to find really thick chains. I usually find the good old fashioned ones second hand. I looked all over david yurman’s website and they dont sell it anymore for the reasons stated above about gold being harder to come by. So they most likely were priced out of making it. You may find like i have that the trace chain is way too thin for the weight of your panda. But if you doubled it up for a shorter look it might hold better. But for me it was way too flimsy. The thicker vca that i have that is the same as exact thickness and link design as the 10-20 motifs would do the job, as the astrology pendant that i bought it with is really really heavy and it does the job. But….i still wish it was a stronger chain to keep the swinging at a minimum. I hope this helps you decide, i love the way you wear the panda all matchy with your white gold sets. If you want to keep it all in the VCA family i would see if they have the thicker chain i was mentioning to you or even look for an older discontinued chain as in my opinion it has been the best for swinging.
i will try out the side look for sure! Especially with my humming bird, i think his proportions will be really cute on the side of a 20, and not as heavy as my owl or lion. But wouldnt a white gold unicorn in MOP and chalcedony be so cute? I can dream


----------



## Opaldreamz888

hers4eva said:


> The Lion
> 
> *Beautiful*


@hers4eva me too! He is very hard to come by these days. Even people worried they will change him to obsidian obsidian is basically glass, they already changed the bunny to this material. I actually gave up on finding him tbh ,so if you find one, get him!(sorry if this is enabling) but you never know with how much material costs are these days.


----------



## BigAkoya

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Hi @BigAkoya !
> From what i read here i know that you are a white gold girl, i wish they had more white gold animal pendants, to use with the white gold 20 motifs. I hope they add more white gold in general so we can mix and match more. I have the long trace chain that i bought for my gold coin zodiac pendant. And i have the thick one that is the same link and thickness as the 20 motif that came with the bigger astrology charm. I dont know if the thicket one is available as a stand alone, i think it was included in the price of th large stone pendant. But if you ask me, both of them don’t have the ideal solidity of the one i wear my pendants with. Its hard to tell in this photo, i will take some close ups of the chain so you see what i mean about how the links are compressed, and hefty with this david yurman chain i luckily found at a jewelry store a few years ago That sells used jewelry. The reason i bring this up is Because with the price of gold going up i noticed its hard to find really thick chains. I usually find the good old fashioned ones second hand. I looked all over david yurman’s website and they dont sell it anymore for the reasons stated above about gold being harder to come by. So they most likely were priced out of making it. You may find like i have that the trace chain is way too thin for the weight of your panda. But if you doubled it up for a shorter look it might hold better. But for me it was way too flimsy. The thicker vca that i have that is the same as exact thickness and link design as the 10-20 motifs would do the job, as the astrology pendant that i bought it with is really really heavy and it does the job. But….i still wish it was a stronger chain to keep the swinging at a minimum. I hope this helps you decide, i love the way you wear the panda all matchy with your white gold sets. If you want to keep it all in the VCA family i would see if they have the thicker chain i was mentioning to you or even look for an older discontinued chain as in my opinion it has been the best for swinging.
> i will try out the side look for sure! Especially with my humming bird, i think his proportions will be really cute on the side of a 20, and not as heavy as my owl or lion. But wouldnt a white gold unicorn in MOP and chalcedony be so cute? I can dream


Thank you!  This was super helpful to know your thoughts on the Trace chain. 
I plan to get the WG Very Large Frivole pave pendant, and it looks like they used the Trace chain.  I'm a bit worried it will be too dainty. I'd love to see some comparison photos.  

I think the hummingbird will be perfect on the side of a 20!   
I could not figure out how to hook it properly, but @nicole0612 was a genius and showed us how.  
Here is my panda using @nicole0612 's method.  The clasp is basically what the clip is connected to.  It’s brilliant.  She has clips too, so hoping she'll post her clips here to share.  It’s been a while, and I can't seem to find her photos.


----------



## hers4eva

Opaldreamz888 said:


> @hers4eva me too! He is very hard to come by these days. Even people worried they will change him to obsidian obsidian is basically glass, they already changed the bunny to this material. I actually gave up on finding him tbh ,so if you find one, get him!(sorry if this is enabling) but you never know with how much material costs are these days.




I just checked VCA website and they have the lion:









						Lucky Animals Lion clip - VCARP2AQ00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Lucky Animals Lion clip, 18K yellow gold, tiger eye, onyx.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Three here say they are obsidian: (pig, rabbit & cat)









						search-result - Van Cleef & Arpels
					






					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Thanks for the knowledge that some come in obsidian 

edit:
I didn’t click on the lion at first  … it’s not available 

I would love ❤️ it if they made them smaller and as real pendants ..


----------



## DS2006

Opaldreamz888 said:


> My animal pendant collection is now complete! Unless they come out will a unicorn, i have reached vca animal pendant peace
> For those of you that were talking about what chain to use for your animal pendants i have to say i have the vca long chain and the thicker one for, but i prefer a really hefty one. So i dont use either of these, i use a david yurman one that i found used at a jewelry store, i don't know if they make this heavy chain anymore. I tried to find the animal thread to post on but there are so many threads i cant keep track
> I feel like the thickness of the 20 motif chain makes the whole necklace swing too much. So i prefer to wear them matchy matchy but on the shorter DY chain. I chose my animals based on the meaning of them, and also astrology, the lion is on my North node. So they all have a deeper meaning for me.  Anyone else obsessed with the animals? And what are your favorites?



I love the way this looks with the lion worn as a shorter pendant with the 20! It reminds me of seeing people wear a Magic pendant short with a 20, and I like that a lot, too!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  This was super helpful to know your thoughts on the Trace chain.
> I plan to get the WG Very Large Frivole pave pendant, and it looks like they used the Trace chain.  I'm a bit worried it will be too dainty. I'd love to see some comparison photos.
> 
> I think the hummingbird will be perfect on the side of a 20!
> I could not figure out how to hook it properly, but @nicole0612 was a genius and showed us how.
> Here is my panda using @nicole0612 's method.  The clasp is basically what the clip is connected to.  It’s brilliant.  She has clips too, so hoping she'll post her clips here to share.  It’s been a while, and I can't seem to find her photos.
> 
> View attachment 5326477
> View attachment 5326478


@BigAkoya omg!!! This is so cute i love it with the black and white striped shirt! Looks soo adorable!! Thank you for sharing the back, i remember seeing those posts a while back, but its hard to find them now so i appreciate you reposting, you clip the backto a different side for balance, i see now thats the trick!
i just love the whole black and white look. I will post photos for you so you can see the difference in the two chains, and compared to the thicker DY one too so you can see what i mean. I dont own any frivoles but i think that because its mainly a light weight metal and no stones like the animal pendants,the trace chain works well with it, but i havent seen it in person so i can only assume this. But yes, i will show you with my lion pendant for you to see the differences in the proportions.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

DS2006 said:


> I love the way this looks with the lion worn as a shorter pendant with the 20! It reminds me of seeing people wear a Magic pendant short with a 20, and I like that a lot, too!


@DS2006 thank you so much! Me too, i love layering them together, it matches very well, and i dont know what you think, but , i prefer to wear my animal pins as pendants.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

hers4eva said:


> I just checked VCA website and they have the lion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Animals Lion clip - VCARP2AQ00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Lucky Animals Lion clip, 18K yellow gold, tiger eye, onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three here say they are obsidian: (pig, rabbit & cat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search-result - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the knowledge that some come in obsidian
> 
> edit:
> I didn’t click on the lion at first  … it’s not available
> 
> I would love ❤ it if they made them smaller and as real pendants ..


@hers4eva 
Aww! Keep checking back, or ask your SA to look out for one for you, yeah, hes hard to find and he's the last one that hasnt been turned to obsidian, even the cat is now? Im sad about that, even tho i promised myself im happy with what i have, i secretly still love the cat, but not if her tail is no longer tiger eye


----------



## DS2006

Opaldreamz888 said:


> @DS2006 thank you so much! Me too, i love layering them together, it matches very well, and i dont know what you think, but , i prefer to wear my animal pins as pendants.


 I don't have one yet, but that's actually my favorite way!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  This was super helpful to know your thoughts on the Trace chain.
> I plan to get the WG Very Large Frivole pave pendant, and it looks like they used the Trace chain.  I'm a bit worried it will be too dainty. I'd love to see some comparison photos.
> 
> I think the hummingbird will be perfect on the side of a 20!
> I could not figure out how to hook it properly, but @nicole0612 was a genius and showed us how.
> Here is my panda using @nicole0612 's method.  The clasp is basically what the clip is connected to.  It’s brilliant.  She has clips too, so hoping she'll post her clips here to share.  It’s been a while, and I can't seem to find her photos.
> 
> View attachment 5326477
> View attachment 5326478


 @BigAkoya here are some pics i took. I dont know the name of the thicker VCA chain , so im calling it thick VCA chain for reference. On trying them out all at the same time, i think you could actually use the trace chain for your panda, its worth a shot to the store. I wonder if they sell the thicker VCA chain separately? That chain is much more substantial. But the trace chain is super shiny and nice, i love it too. You can see how the links in the DY chain are tighter, so its sturdier. Though i realize its hard to find this link style anymore. Ao its up to you, i would try all the chains in the VCA store. I wonder if they sell different types of chains, i have not looked into all of them at the store myself.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

DS2006 said:


> I don't have one yet, but that's actually my favorite way!


@DS2006  agreed


----------



## DS2006

Another chain idea for these pendants would be a beaded (ball) chain since they have the beaded edges. It would have to be large enough for the weight, of course. (I like the chain you have, but I was just mentioning it for others who might be looking at chains.)


----------



## BigAkoya

Opaldreamz888 said:


> @BigAkoya here are some pics i took. I dont know the name of the thicker VCA chain , so im calling it thick VCA chain for reference. On trying them out all at the same time, i think you could actually use the trace chain for your panda, its worth a shot to the store. I wonder if they sell the thicker VCA chain separately? That chain is much more substantial. But the trace chain is super shiny and nice, i love it too. You can see how the links in the DY chain are tighter, so its sturdier. Though i realize its hard to find this link style anymore. Ao its up to you, i would try all the chains in the VCA store. I wonder if they sell different types of chains, i have not looked into all of them at the store myself.


Thank you so much!  This is super super helpful.  I like all these chains, but I like the thick chain the best.
I will ask my VCA for chain options for the Frivole pendant.  I want something 30" or 32".

This is the Frivole pendant I will get.  See how thin the chain is in the photo?  Do you think it's your trace chain?
I know the photo is not the best.  Your trace chain actually looks thicker than the chain in the photo.
Frivole clip pendant, very large model White gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)

Also, does your little lion guy flip?  If he does, you can get these silicon earring posts and put one through each pin thread.  It's not the prettiest (it's ugly to me), hence I almost never wear my little panda at the bottom of my 20 anymore.  I always wear my panda hanging off the side of my 20. 

For the Frivole pendant, I plan to ask VCA to make loops on the actual flower to convert it to a true pendant.  I'll purchase the chain and have VCA attach it, similar to how the small flower pendant chain is attached to the flower. 
This means the chain I purchase will be permanently attached to the Frivole pendant, but I want it that way.  I want a true pendant.  My true wish would be to put the Frivole pendant on a bale so it can slide like a true pendant.  However, due to the design of the flower, a bale will look ugly and destroy the "flower" design. 

Here is a photo of the silicon earring posts  I as stoppers to prevent my little panda guy from doing acrobatics.
See how ugly it is?  I don't want to do that to my Frivole flower.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Another chain idea for these pendants would be a beaded (ball) chain since they have the beaded edges. It would have to be large enough for the weight, of course. (I like the chain you have, but I was just mentioning it for others who might be looking at chains.)
> View attachment 5326553


It looks like the little lion's mane!


----------



## rk4265

Happy Valentine’s Day everyone. Here is my special piece.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Opaldreamz888 said:


> @hers4eva
> Aww! Keep checking back, or ask your SA to look out for one for you, yeah, hes hard to find and he's the last one that hasnt been turned to obsidian, even the cat is now? Im sad about that, even tho i promised myself im happy with what i have, i secretly still love the cat, but not if her tail is no longer tiger eye


Yes, unfortunately, the TE tail on the cat has turned into MO. When my SA alerted me of the swap out, I went on the hunt last summer and there was only two cat pins left with TE tails in the US. The MO looked very flat whereas the TE has a beautiful shine and pairs much better with the onyx.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

DS2006 said:


> Another chain idea for these pendants would be a beaded (ball) chain since they have the beaded edges. It would have to be large enough for the weight, of course. (I like the chain you have, but I was just mentioning it for others who might be looking at chains.)
> View attachment 5326553





DS2006 said:


> Another chain idea for these pendants would be a beaded (ball) chain since they have the beaded edges. It would have to be large enough for the weight, of course. (I like the chain you have, but I was just mentioning it for others who might be looking at chains.)
> View attachment 5326553


@DS2006 
That is a beautiful style
Chain! Love it, i always wanted one of those


----------



## Newbie2016

Sweet Alhambra white gold…
…now I want the vintage one!


----------



## TankerToad

rk4265 said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day everyone. Here is my special piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326845


Breathtaking ❤️


----------



## lana9993

rat_stack said:


> Just got my first 5 motif Alhambra bracelet and I am obsessed. Definitely won't be my everyday stack, but it is nice to admire
> 
> View attachment 5291225


Why would you not recommend as an everyday stack? I have a JuC and a love bracelet and was thinking of adding the Guilloche. Would it be very prone to scratching?


----------



## floridamama

lana9993 said:


> Why would you not recommend as an everyday stack? I have a JuC and a love bracelet and was thinking of adding the Guilloche. Would it be very prone to scratching?


Yes , guilloche is prone to getting scratched.


----------



## rat_stack

lana9993 said:


> Why would you not recommend as an everyday stack? I have a JuC and a love bracelet and was thinking of adding the Guilloche. Would it be very prone to scratching?



Guilloche is certainly prone to scratching. I usually wear it alone on my left wrist. My bracelet is also a little big for me, even after getting 4 links removed, so it's not a 24/7 piece. I don't like the feeling of it dangling and hitting my palm, etc.


----------



## Happyish

Belle-brune said:


> I sometimes think LVMH is a curse to some brands who were authentic to their designs! A true factory way of driving sales and pushing so much at times “mediocre” designs to the market!
> Maison van cleef has stayed true to its héritage and doubt will change. Have been looking for a cobochon necklace and one of my favorite Bvlgari designs, if they were to revive it they Might just do well! I saw it once recently from Brioni Raymond at a premium!
> I’m terrible at mod shots but will try soon


'70's Bvlgari is Fabulous


----------



## westcoastgal

Alhambra vintage YG with diamonds.


----------



## lvmon

Can you guess, my SA has sent this message yesterday for arrival today but delivery delayed till tomorrow! The suspense is killing me…


----------



## Happyish

lvmon said:


> Can you guess, my SA has sent this message yesterday for arrival today but delivery delayed till tomorrow! The suspense is killing me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330280


Well . . . I see chocolates!


----------



## Happyish

Opaldreamz888 said:


> @BigAkoya here are some pics i took. I dont know the name of the thicker VCA chain , so im calling it thick VCA chain for reference. On trying them out all at the same time, i think you could actually use the trace chain for your panda, its worth a shot to the store. I wonder if they sell the thicker VCA chain separately? That chain is much more substantial. But the trace chain is super shiny and nice, i love it too. You can see how the links in the DY chain are tighter, so its sturdier. Though i realize its hard to find this link style anymore. Ao its up to you, i would try all the chains in the VCA store. I wonder if they sell different types of chains, i have not looked into all of them at the store myself.


I prefer the Trace Chain. The DY looks heavy and clumsy, the thicker VCA isn't bad but I think it competes with the Lion, while the Trace chain complements the hair and lets your little lion take center stage.


----------



## Happyish

Opaldreamz888 said:


> My animal pendant collection is now complete! Unless they come out will a unicorn, i have reached vca animal pendant peace
> For those of you that were talking about what chain to use for your animal pendants i have to say i have the vca long chain and the thicker one for, but i prefer a really hefty one. So i dont use either of these, i use a david yurman one that i found used at a jewelry store, i don't know if they make this heavy chain anymore. I tried to find the animal thread to post on but there are so many threads i cant keep track
> I feel like the thickness of the 20 motif chain makes the whole necklace swing too much. So i prefer to wear them matchy matchy but on the shorter DY chain. I chose my animals based on the meaning of them, and also astrology, the lion is on my North node. So they all have a deeper meaning for me.  Anyone else obsessed with the animals? And what are your favorites?


I'm curious--which other animal pendants do you have? I'd love to see photos . . .


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Happyish said:


> I prefer the Trace Chain. The DY looks heavy and clumsy, the thicker VCA isn't bad but I think it competes with the Lion, while the Trace chain complements the hair and lets your little lion take center stage.


@Happyish i can see why, trying them all on maybe i will give the trace chain a try


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Happyish said:


> I'm curious--which other animal pendants do you have? I'd love to see photos . . .


@Happyish thanks! i will take pics and post to show you my little animal collection


----------



## heeleenaaa

My first VCA!


----------



## tenshix

heeleenaaa said:


> My first VCA!



I love chalcedony, you’ve got one with beautiful striations! Congrats on your first piece and welcome to the slippery slope of VCA!


----------



## Happyish

Opaldreamz888 said:


> @Happyish i can see why, trying them all on maybe i will give the trace chain a try


Also, I know if seems thin, but I find the trace chain surprisingly sturdy.


----------



## Happyish

heeleenaaa said:


> My first VCA!


Beautiful! I love the purple tones in this. Wear it well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## lvmon

lvmon said:


> Can you guess, my SA has sent this message yesterday for arrival today but delivery delayed till tomorrow! The suspense is killing me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330280


So, it is here… 
Thanks for your valuable advise BigAkoya! I am beyond trilled with this…


----------



## nightbefore

lvmon said:


> So, it is here…
> Thanks for your valuable advise BigAkoya! I am beyond trilled with this…
> View attachment 5330782


They are incredibly beautiful! Wear it in good health and please post a modshot on earrings thread for eye candy if you are not shy


----------



## Happyish

lvmon said:


> So, it is here…
> Thanks for your valuable advise BigAkoya! I am beyond trilled with this…
> View attachment 5330782


Gorgeous, gorgeous! Wear them well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> So, it is here…
> Thanks for your valuable advise BigAkoya! I am beyond trilled with this…
> View attachment 5330782


They are stunning!  So gorgeous and sparkly! 
I am so happy for you that I have an ear to ear smile!  Congratulations!


----------



## tenshix

lvmon said:


> So, it is here…
> Thanks for your valuable advise BigAkoya! I am beyond trilled with this…
> View attachment 5330782



Gorgeous!! Yes to mod shots please! I bet it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## lvmon

Thank you all for your kind words, here it is….


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, here it is….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331234


They are beautiful on you.  Super sparkly and the WG makes the diamonds pop.  I also love how they land on your ears, just perfect! 
Congratulations on your new gorgeous earrings!


----------



## DS2006

lvmon said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, here it is….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331234


So beautiful!!!


----------



## lvmon

Dear all, like BigAkoya said, can’t stop grinning from ear to ear! This is by far the biggest splurge for me ….


----------



## missie1

lvmon said:


> So, it is here…
> Thanks for your valuable advise BigAkoya! I am beyond trilled with this…
> View attachment 5330782


Beautiful


----------



## Newbie2016

Vintage Alhambra chalcedony…
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love blues/purples…


----------



## sparclette

Deleted


----------



## sparclette

I just got this, kind of nervous bc it was a big purchase, went in to get pure Alhambra with MOP necklace, but I live in my jewellery,  and didn’t want the MOP to get damaged… so I got it in gold instead, let me know thoughts!


----------



## kmang011

sparclette said:


> I just got this, kind of nervous bc it was a big purchase, went in to get pure Alhambra with MOP necklace, but I live in my jewellery,  and didn’t want the MOP to get damaged… so I got it in gold instead, let me know thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334371




Wait, I’ve never seen this before?! I didn’t even know this existed. Very pretty, it suits you. I think we have a similar preference/life style. I also live in my jewelry. I think you made the right choice and you will get more use out of it. Do you wear your onyx earrings 24/7?


----------



## sparclette

kmang011 said:


> Wait, I’ve never seen this before?! I didn’t even know this existed. Very pretty, it suits you. I think we have a similar preference/life style. I also live in my jewelry. I think you made the right choice and you will get more use out of it. Do you wear your onyx earrings 24/7?


They have the MOP 9 motif on the website now but not this version. I have tiny ears and the sweet Alhambra are perfect for me- I wear them bc they match with an onyx necklace I have but I really want the sweet Alhambra MOP earrings (I had them before but lost them and they were my favourite ever- I never took them off).


----------



## kmang011

sparclette said:


> They have the MOP 9 motif on the website now but not this version. I have tiny ears and the sweet Alhambra are perfect for me- I wear them bc they match with an onyx necklace I have but I really want the sweet Alhambra MOP earrings (I had them before but lost them and they were my favourite ever- I never took them off).



I also prefer the sweets to the vintage size earrings. I am considering the sweet turquoise, but I’m not a white gold person and I’m worried that the TQ may be too delicate and will get damaged so I’m leaning toward the onyx.


----------



## sparclette

kmang011 said:


> I also prefer the sweets to the vintage size earrings. I am considering the sweet turquoise, but I’m not a white gold person and I’m worried that the TQ may be too delicate and will get damaged so I’m leaning toward the onyx.


 We do have the same taste! I’m obsessed with turquoise but I don’t wear white gold - I feel like sweet is so small the fragility of the material doesn’t matter as much as a necklace- onyx is great literally matches with anything and black&gold is always a great combo HIGHLY recommend them.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sparclette said:


> I just got this, kind of nervous bc it was a big purchase, went in to get pure Alhambra with MOP necklace, but I live in my jewellery,  and didn’t want the MOP to get damaged… so I got it in gold instead, let me know thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334371


I love that you almost can't tell it's VCA.  Rock it.  Wear it 24/7.  Bold and looks great on you.


----------



## jenalynmichelle

My first VCA pieces


----------



## glitzgal97

jenalynmichelle said:


> My first VCA pieces
> View attachment 5334550


beautiful first pieces!!!!


----------



## Happyish

An unexpected pairing!


----------



## floridamama

Happyish said:


> An unexpected pairing!
> 
> View attachment 5334570


How lovely!!!


----------



## floridamama

jenalynmichelle said:


> My first VCA pieces
> View attachment 5334550


Congratulations! What an exquisite start to your collection!!!!


----------



## WingNut

jenalynmichelle said:


> My first VCA pieces
> View attachment 5334550


Gorgeous start to a beautiful journey! We are twins on the Pave necklace. That's such a timeless, versatile piece.


----------



## kimber418

jenalynmichelle said:


> My first VCA pieces
> View attachment 5334550



Wow!  You have some gorgeous first pieces of VCA!  You have  great taste!


----------



## BigAkoya

sparclette said:


> I just got this, kind of nervous bc it was a big purchase, went in to get pure Alhambra with MOP necklace, but I live in my jewellery,  and didn’t want the MOP to get damaged… so I got it in gold instead, let me know thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334371


I have never seen this combo before either.  I thought Pure only came in MOP or oynx.  Is this vintage, or is this a new style that just came out?  My thoughts... Pure is clean and crispy which is nice.  However, if you want to match the beaded Alhambra more, guilloche will also give you that same gold bling look with no maintenance, and it will have the beaded edges which is classic Alhambra.


----------



## sparclette

BigAkoya said:


> I have never seen this combo before either.  I thought Pure only came in MOP or oynx.  Is this vintage, or is this a new style that just came out?  My thoughts... Pure is clean and crispy which is nice.  However, if you want to match the beaded Alhambra more, guilloche will also give you that same gold bling look with no maintenance.


Love the guilloche, I want the bracelet. Thanks for your advice, I think I’m not  looking to match the earrings with this necklace - I want to get some pomellato nudo earrings to go with it. It’s vintage, I wanted the MOP, happy you like this, feeling better about the purchase thank you.


----------



## BigAkoya

sparclette said:


> Love the guilloche, I want the bracelet. Thanks for your advice, I think I’m not  looking to match the earrings with this necklace - I want to get some pomellato nudo earrings to go with it. It’s vintage, I wanted the MOP, happy you like this, feeling better about the purchase thank you.


What is your doubt? You mentioned this was a big purchase for you.  For me, I want zero doubt for my purchases.   

Some additional thoughts to help out... 
Pure is nice and clean if that's the look you want.  It's a very contemporary look. 
Keep in mind some may not recognize it as VCA as it is not an iconic design.  Think if that would bother you.  

For an all metal piece, for me, I would get the hammered or guilloche necklace.  I think it goes much better with other VA pieces with the beaded edges.  Also, while Pure gold on gold is nice and clean, I personally prefer more artwork for an all metal piece.  To me, Pure lacks the artistic design of guilloche with its beaded edges & polished metal, or Vintage with its beaded edges & hammered gold.  I like mixed metal work when it comes to all metal pieces.  

Just my two cents to help you decide  I would ask yourself why you're hesitating.  If you are not sure, I would return it. 
Of the three all gold necklaces, I would get the hammered gold or guilloche over this piece if it were me.  

My personal favorite though is the YG MOP.  To me, the YG MOP is the bomb!  The MOP just makes your face glow.  
It's a heavy necklace, and unless you are used to sleeping with heavy necklaces, my guess is you will take it off at night.  So why not get the YG MOP?  I think the YG MOP is stunning.  

VCA is too expensive, and you need to love your piece. Hope this helps.


----------



## sparclette

Thanks that’s really helpful and thoughtful advice. I looked at the return policy, I have 14 days so I won’t wear it unless I’m sure I want to keep it. 

I’m 95% sure- I bought it because I was given money for a new Chanel bag, and couldn’t bring myself to spend that much money on a bag. I’ve fawned over the VCA vintage alhambra bracelet for years, and I had enough money to buy the necklace, so I went for it. I saw the pure Alhambra necklace on someone and couldn’t stop staring at it as it was so gorgeous.

I think the clean lines are more my style and I like that it’s not as in-your-face designer. But, it is annoying that it may look like a knock off.

I’ll sleep on it because of your advice, and especially because it won’t go as well with other VCA pieces that I have/ may get in the future… thank you!


----------



## mikimoto007

Happyish said:


> An unexpected pairing!
> 
> View attachment 5334570



Wow....I never really got lapis until I saw this photo....is it really this bright in real.l life? It looks so vibrant! Amazing pairing.


----------



## BigAkoya

sparclette said:


> Thanks that’s really helpful and thoughtful advice. I looked at the return policy, I have 14 days so I won’t wear it unless I’m sure I want to keep it.
> 
> I’m 95% sure- I bought it because I was given money for a new Chanel bag, and couldn’t bring myself to spend that much money on a bag. I’ve fawned over the VCA vintage alhambra bracelet for years, and I had enough money to buy the necklace, so I went for it. I saw the pure Alhambra necklace on someone and couldn’t stop staring at it as it was so gorgeous.
> 
> I think the clean lines are more my style and I like that it’s not as in-your-face designer. But, it is annoying that it may look like a knock off.
> 
> I’ll sleep on it because of your advice, and especially because it won’t go as well with other VCA pieces that I have/ may get in the future… thank you!


Well, based on what you wrote... I say return it and here is why:

- Yes, people will think it's a knockoff design or even a fake.  You rarely see Pure, it's not popular, and the all gold Pure design is not iconic.  If this point bothers you, return it.
- You speak of the bracelet that you have loved for years, yet you went with this necklace.  The necklace seems to an impulse purchase.  Perhaps you bought it because it was used and within your budget to get a "necklace", thinking you would get more bang for the buck vs. a new bracelet.  Maybe I am wrong, but think about why you bought this necklace when you've been dreaming of the bracelet.  For me, I would only buy what I love, and I stick to my list. 
- If you plan to collect other VA pieces, I would for sure return and get VA pieces.  My gut feels says you may tire of this Pure all gold after a while, especially if you plan to get other Vintage Alhambra pieces.

If you poo poo-d what I wrote above and say no way, I love this necklace, then yes, you do... keep it!
For me, VCA is too expensive to settle or impulse buy based on getting a good deal for something you may not love.  In the end, it's what you love, regardless of other's opinions, including mine.  Jewelry is 100% personal preference.

Good luck in your decision!   I am sure you will dream of VCA!  I dream of VCA at night too... I think of other pieces that will fit in my collection, and it's so much fun!


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> Well, based on what you wrote... I say return it and here is why:
> 
> - Yes, people will think it's a knockoff design or even a fake.  You rarely see Pure, it's not popular, and the all gold Pure design is not iconic.  If this point bothers you, return it.
> - You speak of the bracelet that you have loved for years, yet you went with this necklace.  The necklace seems to an impulse purchase.  Perhaps you bought it because it was used and within your budget to get a "necklace", thinking you would get more bang for the buck vs. a new bracelet.  Maybe I am wrong, but think about why you bought this bracelet when you've been dreaming of the bracelet.  For me, I would only buy what I love, and I stick to my list.
> - If you plan to collect other VA pieces, I would for sure return and get VA pieces.  My gut feels says you may tire of this Pure all gold after a while, especially if you plan to get other Vintage Alhambra pieces.
> 
> If you poo poo-d what I wrote above and say no way, I love this necklace, then yes, you do... keep it!
> For me, VCA is too expensive to settle or impulse buy based on getting a good deal for something you may not love.  In the end, it's what you love, regardless of other's opinions, including mine.  Jewelry is 100% personal preference.
> 
> Good luck in your decision!   I am sure you will dream of VCA!  I dream of VCA at night too... I think of other pieces that will fit in my collection, and it's so much fun!


Agree 100%


----------



## BigAkoya

I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item! 
Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!     
Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!  

But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.  
It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you! 

My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


All beautiful pieces; i love the frivole ring on you!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


Congratulations!
Do enjoy them in good health
Thank you for posting, great to see how they can be worn with casual outfits.
And I love how you styled with your frivole !
VCA white gold is the best…


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


YESSSSS! Look how beautiful this is on you! NO LOG visible. There is no such thing on this beautiful wrist! I think the medium size is flattering. I bet your SA encouraged you do a small and by the chart you are but I find when the bangle is a bit looser (not sloppy loose but with visible room) it offers a flattering effect to the wrist. I am glad you are happy with this. It was meant to be with you.
Heavens that Clover looks good with the Lotus and Frivole ring doesn't it?! Wow!    

EDIT: I forgot to tell you I love the colours on this cashmere sweater! I love finding items I love so much that two of them is justified! Win win.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


It looks so beautiful on you and goes well with both rings (…enabler!). I have a medium too and mine fits similar to yours. Like a true bangle. I think you will find that the loose fit works really well with sweaters as mine will typically go over the sweaters or at minimum stay out near the hand. Whereas a tight fit will sit under the sweater and you will never see in the winter. Enjoy!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> YESSSSS! Look how beautiful this is on you! NO LOG visible. There is no such thing on this beautiful wrist! I think the medium size is flattering. I bet your SA encouraged you do a small and by the chart you are but I find when the bangle is a bit looser (not sloppy loose but with visible room) it offers a flattering effect to the wrist. I am glad you are happy with this. It was meant to be with you.
> Heavens that Clover looks good with the Lotus and Frivole ring doesn't it?! Wow!


You are 100% correct.  My SA said I am a small, no doubt.  The small did fit on me without any problem.
However, like you, I prefer movement, and I think a looser bangle is more flattering to the wrist as you said. 
I would say it's similar to the too-tight-ring "sausage finger" problem.  The medium is the perfect look for me.  Thanks for the nudge on that size.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> You are 100% correct.  My SA said I am a small, no doubt.  The small did fit on me without any problem.
> However, like you, I prefer movement, and I think a looser bangle is more flattering to the wrist as you said.
> I would say it's similar to the too-tight-ring "sausage finger" problem.  The medium is the perfect look for me.  Thanks for the nudge on that size.


100% agree.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> It looks so beautiful on you and goes well with both rings (…enabler!). I have a medium too and mine fits similar to yours. Like a true bangle. I think you will find that the loose fit works really well with sweaters as mine will typically go over the sweaters or at minimum stay out near the hand. Whereas a tight fit will sit under the sweater and you will never see in the winter. Enjoy!


My vote for you is a second Clover.  I really like the Lotus with the Clover, and you already have the Lotus.  
Plus, since you mix metals, you could wear both Clovers at the same time.   Two Clovers won't be too heavy at all since these are not wide bangles. My husband loves the Clover, and he says it looks "delicate and dainty." Delicate is okay, but I gave him the evil eye and told him it's not dainty, it's art!   (he is probably used to seeing my other bangles which are bolder).  

I think two Clovers look great if you can deal with the jingle, which I can't just yet.  Hence, I don't stack bangles. Maybe one day I'll get over the jingle and get a second Clover.  I do love the two matchy matchy bracelet look.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822



This is my favorite bangle in the whole world and one of my very favorite VCA pieces (which I do not own)! I am SO glad you got it since it works so well with your collection! It looks FINE on your lovely arm (which doesn't remotely resemble a log!!!). Congrats on this great addition!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822



Gorgeous pairings and I’m so happy you got the WG Clover!! It’s such a work of art along with your Lotus and Frivole truly just *chef’s kiss*   Congratulations @BigAkoya, just fabulous!


----------



## hers4eva

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822



*All is stunningly gorgeous *


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Well, based on what you wrote... I say return it and here is why:
> 
> - Yes, people will think it's a knockoff design or even a fake.  You rarely see Pure, it's not popular, and the all gold Pure design is not iconic.  If this point bothers you, return it.
> - You speak of the bracelet that you have loved for years, yet you went with this necklace.  The necklace seems to an impulse purchase.  Perhaps you bought it because it was used and within your budget to get a "necklace", thinking you would get more bang for the buck vs. a new bracelet.  Maybe I am wrong, but think about why you bought this necklace when you've been dreaming of the bracelet.  For me, I would only buy what I love, and I stick to my list.
> - If you plan to collect other VA pieces, I would for sure return and get VA pieces.  My gut feels says you may tire of this Pure all gold after a while, especially if you plan to get other Vintage Alhambra pieces.
> 
> If you poo poo-d what I wrote above and say no way, I love this necklace, then yes, you do... keep it!
> For me, VCA is too expensive to settle or impulse buy based on getting a good deal for something you may not love.  In the end, it's what you love, regardless of other's opinions, including mine.  Jewelry is 100% personal preference.
> 
> Good luck in your decision!   I am sure you will dream of VCA!  I dream of VCA at night too... I think of other pieces that will fit in my collection, and it's so much fun!



Agree 110% + .

We all buy by price. Reading between the lines, it may be that you bought this because it was a more affordable option. However, don't compromise. If what you really want is the guilloche or hammered gold or WMOP necklace but bought this instead, then return it and wait until you can afford what you really want.
If you keep this knowing it's not quite right, it's not going to quench that thirst.  You will still want the other piece, but it will be that much more unattainable. I say wait.
And as a giant aside, I'm not a fan of the pure alhambra. It's gold, but to my eye, isn't particularly expressive or interesting. It's very plain. @BigAkoya hit the nail on the head when she wrote about the beaded border, and the guilloche finish of the vintage Alhambra and the guilloche. But that doesn't matter--if you love this, keep it.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> My vote for you is a second Clover.  I really like the Lotus with the Clover, and you already have the Lotus.
> Plus, since you mix metals, you could wear both Clovers at the same time.   Two Clovers won't be too heavy at all since these are not wide bangles. My husband loves the Clover, and he says it looks "delicate and dainty." Delicate is okay, but I gave him the evil eye and told him it's not dainty, it's art!   (he is probably used to seeing my other bangles which are bolder).
> 
> I think two Clovers look great if you can deal with the jingle, which I can't just yet.  Hence, I don't stack bangles. Maybe one day I'll get over the jingle and get a second Clover.  I do love the two matchy matchy bracelet look.


Thanks! I am leaning towards a second. I still think the serpenti goes better with the lotus but if I wear to get say the noeud the  wg clover would work with both. I also am starting to believe the clover has more longevity for me. This will be a 2023 decision so time to ponder more. 
I stack 7 bangles daily so I am use to the jingle. I actually find the more bangles I stack the less they jingle. They slide back and forth together.
what bracelet would you add to stack?


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I am leaning towards a second. I still think the serpenti goes better with the lotus but if I wear to get say the noeud the  wg clover would work with both. I also am starting to believe the clover has more longevity for me. This will be a 2023 decision so time to ponder more.
> I stack 7 bangles daily so I am use to the jingle. I actually find the more bangles I stack the less they jingle. They slide back and forth together.
> what bracelet would you add to stack?


I tried the WG Clover and happened to be wearing my other VCA bracelets. I didn't buy it (at least not yet!!!) but I think the two clover bracelets look very nice together. Simple, elegant, and easy to wear.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> I tried the WG Clover and happened to be wearing my other VCA bracelets. I didn't buy it (at least not yet!!!) but I think the two clover bracelets look very nice together. Simple, elegant, and easy to wear.


Beautiful! Are yours rg or yg? I think the wg goes better with rg but mine is yg.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful! Are yours rg or yg? I think the wg goes better with rg but mine is yg.


Mine are all RG. There isn't much difference between the two. I think it would be pretty w YG too. Have you tried them together?


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


It's a gorgeous bracelet. Wear it well and in good health. I like the cashmere sweater too--the colors remind me of sorbet!


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> Mine are all RG. There isn't much difference between the two. I think it would be pretty w YG too. Have you tried them together?


Yes I tried all 3 on many many times when I first bought but have not in years. So I will need to try again. I doubt I would just wear the two together on their own. I would more likely add in my diamond bangles to integrate them together better.


----------



## Happyish

I took the Bouton d'Or necklace out for a walk today. Here's some modeling shots.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Yes I tried all 3 on many many times when I first bought but have not in years. So I will need to try again. I doubt I would just wear the two together on their own. I would more likely add in my diamond bangles to integrate them together better.


That would be a great look too.


----------



## floridamama

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


So so beautiful! Both of your rings really compliment the clover bangle. I never thought the lotus ring could be worn casually but you have just proven to me it can be!


----------



## Yodabest

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822



Beautiful! Congrats!
I just placed an order for one in yellow gold which I need to wait for since there are currently none in all of North America 

I * love* how it looks by itself so I’m hoping to love it stacked with my love bracelet!
Otherwise, guess we have two wrists for a reason….


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> I took the Bouton d'Or necklace out for a walk today. Here's some modeling shots.
> 
> View attachment 5334955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334977



It looks exquisite on you!! That jacket has the perfect colors to match your lovely necklace too


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> I took the Bouton d'Or necklace out for a walk today. Here's some modeling shots.
> 
> View attachment 5334955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334977


That looks gorgeous with your jacket! Great decision to switch to this piece!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I am leaning towards a second. I still think the serpenti goes better with the lotus but if I wear to get say the noeud the  wg clover would work with both. I also am starting to believe the clover has more longevity for me. This will be a 2023 decision so time to ponder more.
> I stack 7 bangles daily so I am use to the jingle. I actually find the more bangles I stack the less they jingle. They slide back and forth together.
> what bracelet would you add to stack?


Wow... a 7 bangle stack.  Okay, you definitely do not mind the jingle.
Seeing how "dainty" the Clover is, you can definitely wear the Noeud with a YG Clover and a WG Clover.  If I mixed metals and had a Noeud, that's what I would do.  I think it would look great! 

What would I choose as a second bangle? 
If I ever decide to jingle, I would get a second WG Clover, no doubt in my mind.  I know exactly the look I want which is a the look of one bold bangle with a big presence. Think Gladiator/Wonder Woman-wide-bangle look if that makes sense.  I love a simple yet striking bold wide bangle/cuff.  To get that effect, I don't like mismatched bangles as the eye goes all over the place, and it looks like one is wearing many different bangles, which is the case.  Hence that's why I would get a second WG Clover to get a clean but bold look.  It would be similar to the two matching WG MOP 5 motif bracelets I have.  I don't know if you recall that photo I posted with the two matching bracelets.  It gives it a bolder look, yet it is still clean and allows the eye to focus as the bracelets are the exact same.  It's all preference of course as some people don't like big bracelet look at all.  I think the Noeud worn with both the a WG Clover and YG Clover would give the same effect, but a two-tone look, as they are the same bracelets.  It would be a really nice and blingy mixed metal look. 

On Clover vs. Serpenti...
I think Clover is a very different look than Serpenti.  VCA to me is more old world glamour.  Serpenti is very contemporary.  For me, what I do not like about Serpenti is the bezel and sharp corners.  I am not a bezel fan, and the trapezoid frame around the diamonds is too sharp edged to me.  Not mention, I don't like the look... it's like fitting round pegs in a square which is exactly what Serpenti is (e.g. putting round melee diamonds in a trapezoid shape).  The sharp edged contemporary look is not my aesthetic.  I prefer designs that are more fluid and enhance the curves of the female body.  That's just me of course, and everyone has their preferences. 

Oh oh oh... another idea for a ring... we were just talking about this on the other thread...
You know how much I love rings, and you know how fabulous I think your long slender fingers are for rings...
If you get a WG Clover and wear it with your YG Clover...
Buzz buzz buzz... I think the yellow sapphire and diamond butterfly BTF ring would be amazing.  I can see that arm now!  
For me, if I get that butterfly BTF ring, it would most likely be the pink sapphire and diamond version as I am not a fan of yellow sapphire.   The yellow sapphire butterfly though would look great with two mixed metal Clovers!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> It's a gorgeous bracelet. Wear it well and in good health. I like the cashmere sweater too--the colors remind me of sorbet!


Thank you!  I love that sweater!  Crazy as it sounds, I get so many compliments on a simple striped sweater.
I feel 70s groovy when I wear it.


----------



## BigAkoya

floridamama said:


> So so beautiful! Both of your rings really compliment the clover bangle. I never thought the lotus ring could be worn casually but you have just proven to me it can be!


Thank you!
Outside of work hours (which work hours is stuffy suits for me), I am the queen of casual.  Think striped tops with shorts or skinny jeans! But I bling out!  You will never catch me without bling.     It's just my look.  I wear the Lotus ring casual all the time, so if you're thinking of getting it, go for it!  It's really easy to wear.  Very fun!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I took the Bouton d'Or necklace out for a walk today. Here's some modeling shots.
> 
> View attachment 5334955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334977


Your necklace is striking!  I love the color combo.  Big, bold, statement piece.  You can't miss it.  
Congratulations on your gorgeous new piece!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Your necklace is striking!  I love the color combo.  Big, bold, statement piece.  You can't miss it.
> Congratulations on your gorgeous new piece!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Happyish

tenshix said:


> It looks exquisite on you!! That jacket has the perfect colors to match your lovely necklace too


Thank you. It's fun to have jewelry that can color-coordinate!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... a 7 bangle stack.  Okay, you definitely do not mind the jingle.
> Seeing how "dainty" the Clover is, you can definitely wear the Noeud with a YG Clover and a WG Clover.  If I mixed metals and had a Noeud, that's what I would do.  I think it would look great!
> 
> What would I choose as a second bangle?
> If I ever decide to jingle, I would get a second WG Clover, no doubt in my mind.  I know exactly the look I want which is a the look of one bold bangle with a big presence. Think Gladiator/Wonder Woman-wide-bangle look if that makes sense.  I love a simple yet striking bold wide bangle/cuff.  To get that effect, I don't like mismatched bangles as the eye goes all over the place, and it looks like one is wearing many different bangles, which is the case.  Hence that's why I would get a second WG Clover to get a clean but bold look.  It would be similar to the two matching WG MOP 5 motif bracelets I have.  I don't know if you recall that photo I posted with the two matching bracelets.  It gives it a bolder look, yet it is still clean and allows the eye to focus as the bracelets are the exact same.  It's all preference of course as some people don't like big bracelet look at all.  I think the Noeud worn with both the a WG Clover and YG Clover would give the same effect, but a two-tone look, as they are the same bracelets.  It would be a really nice and blingy mixed metal look.
> 
> On Clover vs. Serpenti...
> I think Clover is a very different look than Serpenti.  VCA to me is more old world glamour.  Serpenti is very contemporary.  For me, what I do not like about Serpenti is the bezel and sharp corners.  I am not a bezel fan, and the trapezoid frame around the diamonds is too sharp edged to me.  Not mention, I don't like the look... it's like fitting round pegs in a square which is exactly what Serpenti is (e.g. putting round melee diamonds in a trapezoid shape).  The sharp edged contemporary look is not my aesthetic.  I prefer designs that are more fluid and enhance the curves of the female body.  That's just me of course, and everyone has their preferences.
> 
> Oh oh oh... another idea for a ring... we were just talking about this on the other thread...
> You know how much I love rings, and you know how fabulous I think your long slender fingers are for rings...
> If you get a WG Clover and wear it with your YG Clover...
> Buzz buzz buzz... I think the yellow sapphire and diamond butterfly BTF ring would be amazing.  I can see that arm now!
> For me, if I get that butterfly BTF ring, it would most likely be the pink sapphire and diamond version as I am not a fan of yellow sapphire.   The yellow sapphire butterfly though would look great with two mixed metal Clovers!


Wow 2 wg clovers stacked. I think that would be a first but I was guessing in my head that would be your choice. That would be a beautiful look. 
I agree with you that the yellow sapphire butterfly ring would go beautifully with the wg and yg clover. But I have that looked covered with my big yellow heart diamond which is set in platinum. I plan to get another yellow diamond at some point. So no yellow butterfly for me. I have my 3 vca rings picked out to get over time already. So not looking to add to that list!


----------



## 4LV

BigAkoya said:


> For me, if I get that butterfly BTF ring, it would most likely be the pink sapphire and diamond version as I am not a fan of yellow sapphire.   The yellow sapphire butterfly though would look great with two mixed metal Clovers!


Wow, you gave me ideas of wearing both clovers together as I have the yellow sapphire butterfly ring. I just received my WG clover this weekend too. Here I stacked with WG serpenti


----------



## 4LV

Regarding wearing lotus ring with serpenti brecelets, I love the look as both are beveled and with sharp edges. Actually I like it better than with clover. Here is a pic I took when I had it on.


----------



## Belle-brune

4LV said:


> Regarding wearing lotus ring with serpenti brecelets, I love the look as both are beveled and with sharp edges. Actually I like it better than with clover. Here is a pic I took when I had it on.
> View attachment 5335081


Omg, how gorgeous !! Love love love


----------



## glamourbag

4LV said:


> Regarding wearing lotus ring with serpenti brecelets, I love the look as both are beveled and with sharp edges. Actually I like it better than with clover. Here is a pic I took when I had it on.
> View attachment 5335081


I just love that you are rocking all that gorgeous bling and there you are with the store carts just casually going about your daily routine! JUST SO FABULOUS!


----------



## sparclette

Happyish said:


> Agree 110% + .
> 
> We all buy by price. Reading between the lines, it may be that you bought this because it was a more affordable option. However, don't compromise. If what you really want is the guilloche or hammered gold or WMOP necklace but bought this instead, then return it and wait until you can afford what you really want.
> If you keep this knowing it's not quite right, it's not going to quench that thirst.  You will still want the other piece, but it will be that much more unattainable. I say wait.
> And as a giant aside, I'm not a fan of the pure alhambra. It's gold, but to my eye, isn't particularly expressive or interesting. It's very plain. @BigAkoya hit the nail on the head when she wrote about the beaded border, and the guilloche finish of the vintage Alhambra and the guilloche. But that doesn't matter--if you love this, keep it.



Thanks guys- i think that’s why I’m hesitant because the pure necklace wasn’t a super deal, though vintage, I can afford to return to get the guilloche new from van cleef- or I found a good deal on the van cleef vintage MOP necklace, and I could get the earrings or matching bracelet for around the same price…

I think I’m going to return it because I did the same thing when I bought my Rolex- I don’t like to be really in-your-face designer, so I stripped it of the jubilee band, and the things that made it recognisably a Rolex, and now I wish I hadn’t haha.

I’d love your advice if I should get (1) a pre-owned small vintage 10 motifs MOP Alhambra + preowned MOP sweets earrings, (2) new guilloche 10 motif necklace, or (3) a new vintage bracelet either guilloche or stone…

the only VA I have now are sweets onyx earrings…


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


Wear it in good health! It looks gorgeous on you! I know that you are not into stacking (like me) but my mind is wondering “how would clover pair with a WG blue agate or turquoise 5 motif”. They can also be on different arms, I get a lot of frozen vibe from this possible combination


----------



## lynne_ross

4LV said:


> Regarding wearing lotus ring with serpenti brecelets, I love the look as both are beveled and with sharp edges. Actually I like it better than with clover. Here is a pic I took when I had it on.
> View attachment 5335081


I agree! Serpenti goes better with lotus. Though the clover looks beautiful with lotus too. Gorgeous!!


----------



## 4LV

Belle-brune said:


> Omg, how gorgeous !! Love love love





glamourbag said:


> I just love that you are rocking all that gorgeous bling and there you are with the store carts just casually going about your daily routine! JUST SO FABULOUS!





lynne_ross said:


> I agree! Serpenti goes better with lotus. Though the clover looks beautiful with lotus too. Gorgeous!!


Thank you ladies. I like to wear my blings whenever I can. ❤️


----------



## floridamama

sparclette said:


> Thanks guys- i think that’s why I’m hesitant because the pure necklace wasn’t a super deal, though vintage, I can afford to return to get the guilloche new from van cleef- or I found a good deal on the van cleef vintage MOP necklace, and I could get the earrings or matching bracelet for around the same price…
> 
> I think I’m going to return it because I did the same thing when I bought my Rolex- I don’t like to be really in-your-face designer, so I stripped it of the jubilee band, and the things that made it recognisably a Rolex, and now I wish I hadn’t haha.
> 
> I’d love your advice if I should get (1) a pre-owned small vintage 10 motifs MOP Alhambra + preowned MOP sweets earrings, (2) new guilloche 10 motif necklace, or (3) a new vintage bracelet either guilloche or stone…
> 
> the only VA I have now are sweets onyx earrings…


I vote the 10 motif guilloche necklace. It’s a substantial piece and has the prettiest sparkle


----------



## BigAkoya

PC1984 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!
> I just placed an order for one in yellow gold which I need to wait for since there are currently none in all of North America
> 
> I * love* how it looks by itself so I’m hoping to love it stacked with my love bracelet!
> Otherwise, guess we have two wrists for a reason….


I don't think it will take long.  I ordered mine in Jan, so it did not take long at all. 
If you're a stacker, you will love it together.  I have seen the YG Clover and Love stacked, and I think you will love the look.  
I am so excited for you!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Wow 2 wg clovers stacked. I think that would be a first but I was guessing in my head that would be your choice. That would be a beautiful look.
> I agree with you that the yellow sapphire butterfly ring would go beautifully with the wg and yg clover. But I have that looked covered with my big yellow heart diamond which is set in platinum. I plan to get another yellow diamond at some point. So no yellow butterfly for me. I have my 3 vca rings picked out to get over time already. So not looking to add to that list!


Oh!  Right... a yellow heart diamond and others to follow. 
So... you know how I mentioned I don't do yellow sapphires?  It's for the same reason, so I totally get it.     
Which are your three rings?  Noeud?  
I am running out of ideas for big VCA rings (Cosmos oynx BTF is a no.  Hellebore, which I truly loved, they cancelled my order, big disappointment.  Out of ideas).


----------



## Yodabest

BigAkoya said:


> I don't think it will take long.  I ordered mine in Jan, so it did not take long at all.
> If you're a stacker, you will love it together.  I have seen the YG Clover and Love stacked, and I think you will love the look.
> I am so excited for you!



Thank you! I remember the days these items sat out on display at the store in all colors and sizes….. but for now….. patience is forced on all of us.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


Gosh I am so happy for you @BigAkoya! I absolutely love the perlee clover bracelet and this truly looks phenomenal on you! Enjoy this beauty in great health and happiness


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> Regarding wearing lotus ring with serpenti brecelets, I love the look as both are beveled and with sharp edges. Actually I like it better than with clover. Here is a pic I took when I had it on.
> View attachment 5335081


Love your Lotus ring too!  
And yes, I think two Clovers with your yellow sapphire butterfly would look great!  Mod shot please!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I agree! Serpenti goes better with lotus. Though the clover looks beautiful with lotus too. Gorgeous!!


Can I veto that?  Just kidding.  I can see this is the Lotus with Clover vs. Lotus with Serpenti Event of the Year!  
I think to wear with Lotus, they both look great.  You can also think of the Serpenti as the snake in the Lotus Garden of Eden.  I think that's kind of a cool thought.

Since you love Serpenti so much, can you get both bangles?   I see them as very different bangles... old world classic vs. contemporary.  I would think you have other pieces to go with the Serpenti in addtion to Lotus.
You'll probably end up with both anyway, so just add them to your list.  

By the way, on the two WG Clover thought... here are photos of what I was trying to explain.
With two of the same bracelets, the eye sees the same look, but it has more presence which is what I like.
Bracelets are often dainty to me, so I tend to purchase two of the same.  Bracelets (not bangles) don't jingle, so I do stack bracelets, but only if they are the exact same.  I think it adds more punch yet still keeps the look simple.

I think I posted these photos somewhere in forum. The first photo is a single WG MOP.  The second photo is two WG MOP.  I think two bracelets pack a bigger punch while still giving it a clean look that is not busy with different pieces.  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## sparclette

floridamama said:


> I vote the 10 motif guilloche necklace. It’s a substantial piece and has the prettiest sparkle



thanks I returned the pure alhambra necklace- you guys were right. What decided it for me, is that it wouldn’t go with other VCA vintage pieces.

Purchased the MOP sweets earrings. Wavering on what to get with the rest of the money. Going to do a poll on another thread because you were all so helpful.


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Wear it in good health! It looks gorgeous on you! I know that you are not into stacking (like me) but my mind is wondering “how would clover pair with a WG blue agate or turquoise 5 motif”. They can also be on different arms, I get a lot of frozen vibe from this possible combination


Hi! My answer is a bit complicated, so I have to set this up for it to make sense... 

My thoughts on stacking... 
Stacking is pure personal preference, and it's an art which everyone has their own unique look.  As a general statement, people stack because they want a bolder look. However, a bold look is different than a busy look, and this distinction is sometimes lost.  For example, 5 little dainty uncoordinated chain bracelets is not a bold look, it's a busy look. 

For me, I love bold looks, and I want the eye to focus and stare.  I do not like busy looks.  
The eye gets confused easily (it's the brain actually, we see with our brain, but everyone says eye, so we'll stay with the eye).  If there are too many "themes" on an arm, the eye gets confused, it loses interest, so the eye (brain) does not bother stop to stare.  It's human nature... when you see so much, you see nothing, you lose interest, and you move on. 

I think stacking is best with coordinated pieces that have a theme.  It makes the eye want to pause, to stare at and appreciate the beauty of each piece.  For bracelets, I like bangles stacked with bangles.  I like bracelets stacked with bracelets.  I don't like the mixed categories as they compete, and the look is busy. 

That said, to answer your question... 
I love WG and blue (blue agate or turquoise).  Blue and WG is crispy to me and pops.  However, for me, I would not wear the Clover with the blue agate or turquoise 5 motif together.  Why?  Because... 
A hard bangle competes with a soft link chain 5 motif bracelet, and now, neither is the star.  When I wear a piece, I like for them to stand on its own.  Also, because a bangle is now thrown in with a link bracelet, I feel like this has crossed the line from an elegant jewelry look to a logo jewelry look.  It looks like one is just throwing on VCA pieces mainly to brag about VCA.  It's perfectly fine to do that, and for some people, that's the look they want which is to pile on any style VCA to show off their VCA pieces.  It's not me though.  A coordinated "jewelry look" is more important to me than a "logo jewelry look."  

An example of why I don't like wearing a hard bangle bracelet with a with a chain bracelet can be visualized using necklaces.
It would be similar to wearing a stiff wire choker necklace and then layering it with a soft chain necklace in the same length.  Most people will say "it competes and it doesn't go together" which it doesn't.  However, if VCA made a stiff choker, I am sure there are folks who would wear it over the 10 motif to create a "logo jewelry look."  I hope you this example helps visualize.    

As you can guess by now, for me, jewelry is not about piling on pieces, it's about creating a look.  It's a subtle but important distinction to me.  Hence an arm full of different unmatched pieces is not something I would do.  I would pile on an arm full of matched pieces to create a specific look.  

One final thought to share... 
I think it is far more interesting and makes more of a fashion statement to rotate wearing different pieces of jewelry.  I would not want to pile on everything and wear the same pieces everyday.  The eye gets bored easily, and the look becomes the same.  Jewelry is part of one's fashion look, and for me, I like to differently pieces and rotate them.  Each piece will pop and be the star in its own way.    

Whew... sorry for the long winded answer, but I felt an explanation is warranted to help with my rationale.
How a person wears jewelry is 100% personal preference.  There is no right or wrong, and especially in the world of luxury pieces, everything is lovely.  I would wear whatever combination you love and gives you an ear to ear smile.  

Hope this helps.  Just my thoughts for another point of view.


----------



## BigAkoya

sparclette said:


> Thanks guys- i think that’s why I’m hesitant because the pure necklace wasn’t a super deal, though vintage, I can afford to return to get the guilloche new from van cleef- or I found a good deal on the van cleef vintage MOP necklace, and I could get the earrings or matching bracelet for around the same price…
> 
> I think I’m going to return it because I did the same thing when I bought my Rolex- I don’t like to be really in-your-face designer, so I stripped it of the jubilee band, and the things that made it recognisably a Rolex, and now I wish I hadn’t haha.
> 
> I’d love your advice if I should get (1) a pre-owned small vintage 10 motifs MOP Alhambra + preowned MOP sweets earrings, (2) new guilloche 10 motif necklace, or (3) a new vintage bracelet either guilloche or stone…
> 
> the only VA I have now are sweets onyx earrings…


Hi!  I'm glad you are returning it.  Good decision.    
Since you are new VCA collector, I think you should get new and get that bracelet you've been dreaming about for years. 
If you love a 10, I would get a new YG MOP.  As I mentioned before, I think the YG MOP is just stunning.  I would not get pre-owned, especially for pieces that are still available currently. You ae not saving that much money.  Getting pre-owned is tricky, and there are a lot of fakes out there.  Plus, you can start/continue your relationship with a real SA who will help you with other pieces.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


Big Congratulations  to you! Well deserved. Your photos are stunning, I am sure they are way more bling in person. You wear them so beautifully with your cashmere and jeans. I am imagining your big ear to ear smile


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> I took the Bouton d'Or necklace out for a walk today. Here's some modeling shots.
> 
> View attachment 5334955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334977


Beautiful necklace, elegant and striking. I read your earlier post, learned that you switched, have to say, great decision. You know your gut feeling, your heart goes for the right piece!


----------



## sakuraboo

Just sharing my first vca purchase.. now considering my next bracelet.. this is more addictive than my orange  boxes!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! My answer is a bit complicated, so I have to set this up for it to make sense...
> 
> My thoughts on stacking...
> Stacking is pure personal preference, and it's an art which everyone has their own unique look.  As a general statement, people stack because they want a bolder look. However, a bold look is different than a busy look, and this distinction is sometimes lost.  For example, 5 little dainty uncoordinated chain bracelets is not a bold look, it's a busy look.
> 
> For me, I love bold looks, and I want the eye to focus and stare.  I do not like busy looks.
> The eye gets confused easily (it's the brain actually, we see with our brain, but everyone says eye, so we'll stay with the eye).  If there are too many "themes" on an arm, the eye gets confused, it loses interest, so the eye (brain) does not bother stop to stare.  It's human nature... when you see so much, you see nothing, you lose interest, and you move on.
> 
> I think stacking is best with coordinated pieces that have a theme.  It makes the eye want to pause, to stare at and appreciate the beauty of each piece.  For bracelets, I like bangles stacked with bangles.  I like bracelets stacked with bracelets.  I don't like the mixed categories as they compete, and the look is busy.
> 
> That said, to answer your question...
> I love WG and blue (blue agate or turquoise).  Blue and WG is crispy to me and pops.  However, for me, I would not wear the Clover with the blue agate or turquoise 5 motif together.  Why?  Because...
> A hard bangle competes with a soft link chain 5 motif bracelet, and now, neither is the star.  When I wear a piece, I like for them to stand on its own.  Also, because a bangle is now thrown in with a link bracelet, I feel like this has crossed the line from an elegant jewelry look to a logo jewelry look.  It looks like one is just throwing on VCA pieces mainly to brag about VCA.  It's perfectly fine to do that, and for some people, that's the look they want which is to pile on any style VCA to show off their VCA pieces.  It's not me though.  A coordinated "jewelry look" is more important to me than a "logo jewelry look."
> 
> An example of why I don't like wearing a hard bangle bracelet with a with a chain bracelet can be visualized using necklaces.
> It would be similar to wearing a stiff wire choker necklace and then layering it with a soft chain necklace in the same length.  Most people will say "it competes and it doesn't go together" which it doesn't.  However, if VCA made a stiff choker, I am sure there are folks who would wear it over the 10 motif to create a "logo jewelry look."  I hope you this example helps visualize.
> 
> As you can guess by now, for me, jewelry is not about piling on pieces, it's about creating a look.  It's a subtle but important distinction to me.  Hence an arm full of different unmatched pieces is not something I would do.  I would pile on an arm full of matched pieces to create a specific look.
> 
> One final thought to share...
> I think it is far more interesting and makes more of a fashion statement to rotate wearing different pieces of jewelry.  I would not want to pile on everything and wear the same pieces everyday.  The eye gets bored easily, and the look becomes the same.  Jewelry is part of one's fashion look, and for me, I like to differently pieces and rotate them.  Each piece will pop and be the star in its own way.
> 
> Whew... sorry for the long winded answer, but I felt an explanation is warranted to help with my rationale.
> How a person wears jewelry is 100% personal preference.  There is no right or wrong, and especially in the world of luxury pieces, everything is lovely.  I would wear whatever combination you love and gives you an ear to ear smile.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Just my thoughts for another point of view.


Dear BigAkoya, really appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


OMG- congrats @BigAkoya! It’s gorgeous on you !


----------



## Happyish

lvmon said:


> Dear BigAkoya, really appreciate your thoughts on this.


Re a hard bangle bracelet with a with a chain bracelet . . . may I add that wearing the two together will cause damage to both.

And, @BigAkoya makes a good point. There is a difference between bold and busy. Coco Chanel--who, may I add, was known for her stacking, had some good advice, "Before you leave the house, look in the mirror and take one thing off."

IMHO Less is More. You don't want to look like a Christmas Tree or like you're wearing everything you own.


----------



## nightbefore

@BigAkoya Great view! I love your lengthy reviews, so please don’t say sorry  You are totally right about the busy look. I love bold pieces and stacks on others but not on myself unfortunately. I even have a problem wearing my frivole earrings with my vintage pendant or my vintage earrings with my vintage pendant, I easily feel too busy  to explain my comment on blue agate or turquoise, I think these two colours are often seen as part of a summer wardrobe but when combined with WG pieces and WG beadings I think they can easily belong to a winter wardrobe. Perhaps if you ever get the WG 20 turquoise or blue agate. All that blue and icy diamonds reminds me a frozen lake surrounded by the icy/snowy mountains with the blue winter sky… Maybe I am biased because I love to wear WG in winter and currently craving for an alternating blue sapphire and diamond eternity band


----------



## rosebean

PC1984 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!
> I just placed an order for one in yellow gold which I need to wait for since there are currently none in all of North America
> 
> I * love* how it looks by itself so I’m hoping to love it stacked with my love bracelet!
> Otherwise, guess we have two wrists for a reason….


Looking forward to seeing your lovely LOVE and Clover stack!


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> @BigAkoya Great view! I love your lengthy reviews, so please don’t say sorry  You are totally right about the busy look. I love bold pieces and stacks on others but not on myself unfortunately. I even have a problem wearing my frivole earrings with my vintage pendant or my vintage earrings with my vintage pendant, I easily feel too busy  to explain my comment on blue agate or turquoise, I think these two colours are often seen as part of a summer wardrobe but when combined with WG pieces and WG beadings I think they can easily belong to a winter wardrobe. Perhaps if you ever get the WG 20 turquoise or blue agate. All that blue and icy diamonds reminds me a frozen lake surrounded by the icy/snowy mountains with the blue winter sky… Maybe I am biased because I love to wear WG in winter and currently craving for an alternating blue sapphire and diamond eternity band


Thanks. I am glad my post was helpful and didn't bore you to death.   

I know exactly what you mean by the icy look.  I love WG for the same reason, it's cool, crispy, and contrasts.  I like to wear jewelry that contrasts and does not blend.  I think if I could ever get a WG blue agate set, I would wear it in the winter, probably with black. For turquoise though, I'm brainwashed... I think of turquoise only as a summer stone.  I have turquoise pieces from the Tiffany Elsa Peretti collection, and I only wear them in the summer.   My turquoise never sees the light of day once I stop wearing shorts!   

A sapphire and diamond alternating eternity band sounds lovely.  I love sapphires.  Sapphires are also quite durable to be worn as a full circle eternity ring.  You can stare at your gorgeous sapphire ring all day long which is the reason why I love rings.    

Another icy stone is aquamarine, so maybe take a look at those next time you go jewelry shopping.  Aquamarines are a bit more fragile than sapphire, so I would not use aquamarines in a full eternity band as you will scratch/chip the aquamarine (aquamarine is a beryl, the same mineral family as the emerald). The aquamarine blue is a pale icy blue, and it goes perfect with diamonds and WG/platinum.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Oh!  Right... a yellow heart diamond and others to follow.
> So... you know how I mentioned I don't do yellow sapphires?  It's for the same reason, so I totally get it.
> Which are your three rings?  Noeud?
> I am running out of ideas for big VCA rings (Cosmos oynx BTF is a no.  Hellebore, which I truly loved, they cancelled my order, big disappointment.  Out of ideas).


My 3 wish list rings are lotus, noeud and yg pave btf frivole. Gives me one of each gold (noeud is wg and rg) and a range of looks. 
I think you should wait and see if vca releases any new rings as non of the current ones are right for you (besides hellebore, what a disappointment). They seem to release a few bold rings a year.Otherwise for sure try the two butterfly ring. The butterflies themselves are perfection. The portions of the wings are so elegant. They were the original design that drew me to vca but then I never actually looked into getting a piece from the line.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Can I veto that?  Just kidding.  I can see this is the Lotus with Clover vs. Lotus with Serpenti Event of the Year!
> I think to wear with Lotus, they both look great.  You can also think of the Serpenti as the snake in the Lotus Garden of Eden.  I think that's kind of a cool thought.
> 
> Since you love Serpenti so much, can you get both bangles?   I see them as very different bangles... old world classic vs. contemporary.  I would think you have other pieces to go with the Serpenti in addtion to Lotus.
> You'll probably end up with both anyway, so just add them to your list.
> 
> By the way, on the two WG Clover thought... here are photos of what I was trying to explain.
> With two of the same bracelets, the eye sees the same look, but it has more presence which is what I like.
> Bracelets are often dainty to me, so I tend to purchase two of the same.  Bracelets (not bangles) don't jingle, so I do stack bracelets, but only if they are the exact same.  I think it adds more punch yet still keeps the look simple.
> 
> I think I posted these photos somewhere in forum. The first photo is a single WG MOP.  The second photo is two WG MOP.  I think two bracelets pack a bigger punch while still giving it a clean look that is not busy with different pieces.  Hope this makes sense.
> 
> View attachment 5335222
> View attachment 5335223


Enabler!! I am trying to just get one bold wg bracelet to start. Hoping once I get that one any others will drop off my list. 
I find that the clover on it’s own is bolder than 2 5 motifs worn together. Mainly since you only see 1 or 2 motifs at a time, otherwise it is just chain. Whereas the clover is metal, design and sparkle right across the arm. You don’t need two for a bold look but 2 will definitely give you a really bold look.


----------



## Happyish

tenshix said:


> It looks exquisite on you!! That jacket has the perfect colors to match your lovely necklace too


Thank you so much!


----------



## hja

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822



Congrats on your lovely new purchase! It goes so well with both your rings. I always thought that it would be too much bling to wear the clover with pave rings, but it doesn't. It looks a really beautiful pairing.   And no, I don't see any logs there,  just lovely jewelry. Goes so well with your sweaters too. Enjoy your new piece!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> My 3 wish list rings are lotus, noeud and yg pave btf frivole. Gives me one of each gold (noeud is wg and rg) and a range of looks.
> I think you should wait and see if vca releases any new rings as non of the current ones are right for you (besides hellebore, what a disappointment). They seem to release a few bold rings a year.Otherwise for sure try the two butterfly ring. The butterflies themselves are perfection. The portions of the wings are so elegant. They were the original design that drew me to vca but then I never actually looked into getting a piece from the line.


Yes, I need to wait and see what else comes out.  I think I will also try on the jumbo butterfly ring again.  When I tried it on at the boutique last time, those antennae were scary!  The ring size was also very small, so I couldn't even put it past my knuckle to truly see how it would look on.  I wish I could clip off those antennae; butterflies are supposed to be cute, not spooky.  You may recall I posted a photo of it.  It's a very scary butterfly to me, but maybe I can man-up and deal with it.     

I love your ring wish list.  They are beautiful pieces, each with a very different look, but all are stunning!  It would be a gorgeous VCA ring collection!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I need to wait and see what else comes out.  I think I will also try on the jumbo butterfly ring again.  When I tried it on at the boutique last time, those antennae were scary!  The ring size was also very small, so I couldn't even put it past my knuckle to truly see how it would look on.  I wish I could clip off those antennae; butterflies are supposed to be cute, not spooky.  You may recall I posted a photo of it.  It's a very scary butterfly to me, but maybe I can man-up and deal with it.
> 
> I love your ring wish list.  They are beautiful pieces, each with a very different look, but all are stunning!  It would be a gorgeous VCA ring collection!


I forgot about the Mariah butterfly ring. I have no idea why you think it is scary. It is a gorgeous piece. You should definitely try it again. I also love the birds of paradise ring but it is discontinued and my Paris said they would not make one. I was too late to the party. I am still confident vca will release new rings and that one will catch your eye.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


Congratulations @BigAkoya .  That WG clover is an iconic piece. So happy for you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Took some pics today.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Took some pics today.


That carnelian in WG is really crispy!  I love that contrast.  I like your dark nails too.  I've been on a Mannequin Hands nail polish look, but next week when I get a manicure, I'm going back to my dark Rouge Noir look!  Your photo inspired me!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> That carnelian in WG is really crispy!  I love that contrast.  I like your dark nails too.  I've been on a Mannequin Hands nail polish look, but next week when I get a manicure, I'm going back to my dark Rouge Noir look!  Your photo inspired me!


Thank you. This is a home job. You should take a pic with the new manicure when you get it. I go in phases with nail polish. Months without and then a straight month on and then another half year bare.


----------



## sparclette

Thanks for your help everyone especially @BigAkoya - I returned the nine motif pure gold necklace and got sweet Alhambra MOP earrings and guilloche bracelet from the store - they said it was an anniversary edition or something. You talked me out of going for the mop 10 motif necklace from a pawn shop . Now time to save for something else!


----------



## BigAkoya

sparclette said:


> Thanks for your help everyone especially @BigAkoya - I returned the nine motif pure gold necklace and got sweet Alhambra MOP earrings and guilloche bracelet from the store - they said it was an anniversary edition or something. You talked me out of going for the mop 10 motif necklace from a pawn shop . Now time to save for something else!


They look stunning on you!  I'm so glad you got the guilloche bracelet and MOP earrings.  You are also lucky you got the guilloche so quickly; there are folks on the wait list for that piece.  It was meant to be yours!

Love your photos... and while I can't see a full face shot, I just know you have an ear to ear grin! 
Congratulations!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## glamourbag

sparclette said:


> Thanks for your help everyone especially @BigAkoya - I returned the nine motif pure gold necklace and got sweet Alhambra MOP earrings and guilloche bracelet from the store - they said it was an anniversary edition or something. You talked me out of going for the mop 10 motif necklace from a pawn shop . Now time to save for something else!


This is beautiful! Excellent choice.


----------



## A bottle of Red

sparclette said:


> Thanks for your help everyone especially @BigAkoya - I returned the nine motif pure gold necklace and got sweet Alhambra MOP earrings and guilloche bracelet from the store - they said it was an anniversary edition or something. You talked me out of going for the mop 10 motif necklace from a pawn shop . Now time to save for something else!


Stunning bracelet looks perfect on you!


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> An unexpected pairing!
> 
> View attachment 5334570


Beautiful


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you so much!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I almost never post mod shots as I stink at taking photos and am on the shy side when it comes to photos.
> That said, I just have to share a recent favorite item!
> Some of you might know my love for striped tops with shorts.  Well, striped tops are not only for the summer!
> Below is my new favorite striped cashmere top.  I wear it with skinny jeans.  I love it so much, I ordered two!
> 
> But wait.. there's more... my new WG Clover arrived today.
> It fits looser than I remember, and I love it!  @glamourbag , I am so glad we talked about this, and I went with the medium like you. Thank you!
> 
> My arm doesn't look like a log as it did when I tried it on.  If it does, I'm in denial as I love the bangle so much, I can't see my log arms. Who cares anyway as it's all about the bling!     Here are photos of the bracelet with the Lotus and Frivole.  I also did a closeup of the bangle to show how loose it fits.
> 
> View attachment 5334820
> View attachment 5334821
> View attachment 5334822


First off I love the sweater. Now to the business of this fabulous clover and ring combo.  It’s absolutely stunning and the ring just compliments it perfectly.  Your taste is impeccable as always.  Which earrings are you going to wear with this combo?


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> I took the Bouton d'Or necklace out for a walk today. Here's some modeling shots.
> 
> View attachment 5334955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334977


Love this! You look amazing! Hugs


----------



## canace100

Just picked up the guilloche bracelet. Tried to layer it with the rose gold signature perlee in the store


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> First off I love the sweater. Now to the business of this fabulous clover and ring combo.  It’s absolutely stunning and the ring just compliments it perfectly.  Your taste is impeccable as always.  Which earrings are you going to wear with this combo?


Thank you so much for loving my sweater!   
I love my sweater too... I feel so 70s groovy when I wear it!  And...  my little sweater is getting a twin sibling (my second sweater was shipped yesterday  ). I can now look groovy twice as often! If it goes on sale and they still have my size, there may be triplets coming! 

For my earrings, that's an easy answer.  I have both the Frivole pave earrings and the Lotus earrings, so I'll wear them with their respective rings.  I cheated today though, and I wore the bangle with an emerald set that is not VCA.


----------



## A bottle of Red

canace100 said:


> Just picked up the guilloche bracelet. Tried to layer it with the rose gold signature perlee in the store


Stunning!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for loving my sweater!
> I love my sweater too... I feel so 70s groovy when I wear it!  And...  my little sweater is getting a twin sibling (my second sweater was shipped yesterday  ). I can now look groovy twice as often! If it goes on sale and they still have my size, there may be triplets coming!
> 
> For my earrings, that's an easy answer.  I have both the Frivole pave earrings and the Lotus earrings, so I'll wear them with their respective rings.  I cheated today though, and I wore the bangle with an emerald set that is not VCA.


Oh would love to see a pic of your emerald set!


----------



## lynne_ross

Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


Happy Birthday @lynne_ross !!! It is beautiful and such a stunning feminine piece! It looks like it was made for your hand and I am so happy she is now with you. Hubby did good Congratulations and enjoy your special day and gift.


----------



## lvmon

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


Wow, so beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## marbella8

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.



It is so beautiful! Congrats and happy birthday


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.



Absolutely gorgeous on you @lynne_ross!! Love your nails and how it matches the flowers too  Happy birthday and congrats my dear, enjoy your stunning collection in great health!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


Happy birthday and congratulations! You know this is my personal favorite ring as well, and placed on your elegant fingers the whole look is just breathtaking.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Happy Birthday @lynne_ross !!! It is beautiful and such a stunning feminine piece! It looks like it was made for your hand and I am so happy she is now with you. Hubby did good Congratulations and enjoy your special day and gift.


Thanks!! I am glad she is with me too now. DH thinks he is off the hook for gifts for awhile.


----------



## lynne_ross

marbella8 said:


> It is so beautiful! Congrats and happy birthday


Thank you


----------



## lynne_ross

lvmon said:


> Wow, so beautiful. Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

tenshix said:


> Absolutely gorgeous on you @lynne_ross!! Love your nails and how it matches the flowers too  Happy birthday and congrats my dear, enjoy your stunning collection in great health!


Thank you so much. I did my nails a week ago so lucky guess.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Happy birthday and congratulations! You know this is my personal favorite ring as well, and placed on your elegant fingers the whole look is just breathtaking.


Awww so sweet Nicole


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


Wow!!!  Love that ring on you!!


----------



## lynne_ross

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow!!!  Love that ring on you!!


Thanks! Me too.


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.



Happy birthday and what a fabulous gift!!! I think Noued is one of the most beautiful rings VCA makes!!! It looks beautiful on your hand!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Happy birthday and what a fabulous gift!!! I think Noued is one of the most beautiful rings VCA makes!!! It looks beautiful on your hand!


Thanks DS!


----------



## WingNut

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


Stunning ring, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## lynne_ross

WingNut said:


> Stunning ring, and Happy Birthday!


Thanks


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


Stunning on you @lynne_ross Wishing you a very happy birthday


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning on you @lynne_ross Wishing you a very happy birthday


Thank you Eternal!


----------



## floridamama

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


Happy birthday! It looks so pretty on your hand as if it was made just for you


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


Happy Birthday….the ring looks amazing


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


Happy birthday! Your husband is so sweet to think of this!


----------



## rosebean

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


what a beautiful surprise from your sweet hubby. Happy birthday and enjoy the stunning ring!


----------



## lynne_ross

floridamama said:


> Happy birthday! It looks so pretty on your hand as if it was made just for you


That you! That is exactly how I felt when I felt tried it on - that it was made for me


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Happy Birthday….the ring looks amazing


Thanks Missie!


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> Happy birthday! Your husband is so sweet to think of this!


Yes, we both have sweet DHs


----------



## lynne_ross

rosebean said:


> what a beautiful surprise from your sweet hubby. Happy birthday and enjoy the stunning ring!


Thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


Happy Birthday!  What an amazing birthday gift.  I love the Noeud, and it looks fabulous on your hands!
You have a gorgeous collection.  I'm so happy for you!  Congratulations!      
Tell your husband he did great!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Happy Birthday!  What an amazing birthday gift.  I love the Noeud, and it looks fabulous on your hands!
> You have a gorgeous collection.  I'm so happy for you!  Congratulations!
> Tell your husband he did great!


Thanks BigA! DH knows he did well.
My collection is so scatter I just buy what I love and then hope it all fits together and then end up searching for pieces to tie my favourites together. I now have all 3 golds and my pieces are across many collections. I finally bought earrings to go with lotus, in that I ended up having a pair of diamond clusters made. Now I am searching for earrings to go with noeud. Welcome suggestions.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks BigA! DH knows he did well.
> My collection is so scatter I just buy what I love and then hope it all fits together and then end up searching for pieces to tie my favourites together. I now have all 3 golds and my pieces are across many collections. I finally bought earrings to go with lotus, in that I ended up having a pair of diamond clusters made. Now I am searching for earrings to go with noeud. Welcome suggestions.


So love this. Buying what you love. That way you have no regrets.


----------



## lynne_ross

EpiFanatic said:


> So love this. Buying what you love. That way you have no regrets.


Definitely no regrets! I love each and every piece. But the pieces do not all go together so not sure I am taking right approach . I see so many perfect curated collections on here…


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks BigA! DH knows he did well.
> My collection is so scatter I just buy what I love and then hope it all fits together and then end up searching for pieces to tie my favourites together. I now have all 3 golds and my pieces are across many collections. I finally bought earrings to go with lotus, in that I ended up having a pair of diamond clusters made. Now I am searching for earrings to go with noeud. Welcome suggestions.


Yippee... glad to hear you got earrings to match the Lotus ring!  I am sure you love them and they go great! 
As you know, I only bought the Lotus earrings to match my ring, but I have never loved those earrings.  Poor little guys, they probably know they only get to come out and tag along when the big boy (Lotus ring) comes out.     The good thing is I do wear my Lotus ring often.

If my husband gave me Noeud for my birthday, I would wear them with pearls for a bold, yet simple statement.  I would let Noeud be the star, and my pearls would be supporting actors.  I would wear pearl earrings, pearl strands, two pearl bracelets, and wear Noeud. The bold simplicity of the pearls lets Noeud shine.  

Noeud is a gorgeous statement piece.  It is a light and airy, and you don't want anything heavy to compete with it. The pearls will be the pieces that glow on you, and the Noeud will be the piece that pops!  Jewelry does not always need to have to be diamonds to make a statement.  

Pearls and Noeud would be so glamorous.  Think 20s flapper girls with those long pearl necklaces, bracelets, and one bold ring!   
You will still be decked out in jewelry, but the eye will be on the Noeud.  

Just a thought.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yippee... glad to hear you got earrings to match the Lotus ring!  I am sure you love them and they go great!
> As you know, I only bought the Lotus earrings to match my ring, but I have never loved those earrings.  Poor little guys, they probably know they only get to come out and tag along when the big boy (Lotus ring) comes out.     The good thing is I do wear my Lotus ring often.
> 
> If my husband gave me Noeud for my birthday, I would wear them with pearls for a bold, yet simple statement.  I would let Noeud be the star, and my pearls would be supporting actors.  I would wear pearl earrings, pearl strands, two pearl bracelets, and wear Noeud. The bold simplicity of the pearls lets Noeud shine.
> 
> Noeud is a gorgeous statement piece.  It is a light and airy, and you don't want anything heavy to compete with it. The pearls will be the pieces that glow on you, and the Noeud will be the piece that pops!  Jewelry does not always need to have to be diamonds to make a statement.
> 
> Pearls and Noeud would be so glamorous.  Think 20s flapper girls with those long pearl necklaces, bracelets, and one bold ring!
> You will still be decked out in jewelry, but the eye will be on the Noeud.
> 
> Just a thought.


Good thought! I am not a fan of Pearl studs or strands. I think I grew up with the generation where moms wore Pearl sets and I can’t not think of them being matronly. I do love pearls jewellery that is more design based or more like Pearl drops. I want to try the Mikomoto jeux du ruban to see if they would work.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Good thought! I am not a fan of Pearl studs or strands. I think I grew up with the generation where moms wore Pearl sets and I can’t not think of them being matronly. I do love pearls jewellery that is more design based or more like Pearl drops. I want to try the Mikomoto jeux du ruban to see if they would work.


Something like this... pearls are definitely not for grandmas...
You don't have to do a necklace this long as I know it's not for everyone, but you get the idea for a look.  I have a 52", and I love it though (just FYI).   But something like this...  just add Noeud!  You can do this with Lotus too which I have done.  Casual chic!


----------



## BigAkoya

@lynne_ross 
Oops... forgot to add the earrings... 
If you want to stay with the bow theme, I like these earrings a lot: 
Jeux de Rubans Earrings (mikimotoamerica.com) 

These may be the ones you are thinking of too.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Something like this... pearls are definitely not for grandmas...
> You don't have to do a necklace this long as I know it's not for everyone, but you get the idea for a look.  I have a 52", and I love it though (just FYI).   But something like this...  just add Noeud!  You can do this with Lotus too which I have done.  Casual chic!
> 
> View attachment 5337390


That looks very stylish. But nope can’t do it. The imagines of my childhood are ingrained in my head  it is more about how I feel wearing pearls.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> @lynne_ross
> Oops... forgot to add the earrings...
> If you want to stay with the bow theme, I like these earrings a lot:
> Jeux de Rubans Earrings (mikimotoamerica.com)
> 
> These may be the ones you are thinking of too.


Yes! I love these or the rg version. I will go try them once things calm down here.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> That looks very stylish. But nope can’t do it. The imagines of my childhood are ingrained in my head  it is more about how I feel wearing pearls.


Plan B... 
You are unique, you buy what you love, you are one-of-a-kind, you don't need to be matchy matchy, no one will ever have the same look as you.  Therefore... 

Get the WG Frivole pave earrings.  Super sparkle!  It will match your future Frivole pave BTF ring!   Win-win!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Plan B...
> You are unique, you buy what you love, you are one-of-a-kind, you don't need to be matchy matchy, no one will ever have the same look as you.  Therefore...
> 
> Get the WG Frivole pave earrings.  Super sparkle!  It will match your future Frivole pave BTF ring!   Win-win!


Haha! Recall I have the yg pave frivoles and plan to get matching yg pave ring. I know you are a fan of the wg ones but I am a fan of the yg. I do think the style works but i don’t love the wg ones for me. I will likely wear the yg ones with the noeud as they are far enough away that the different golds won’t be too obvious.  
The other options I will look at are the two butterfly earrings and cosmos.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! Recall I have the yg pave frivoles and plan to get matching yg pave ring. I know you are a fan of the wg ones but I am a fan of the yg. I do think the style works but i don’t love the wg ones for me. I will likely wear the yg ones with the noeud as they are far enough away that the different golds won’t be too obvious.
> The other options I will look at are the two butterfly earrings and cosmos.


Oh, right!  I forgot you had the YG Frivole pave ones.  Just wear those, they will look great.  Both the ring and earrings have a rounded theme.  Problem solved.  Forget buying new earrings and get the ring.  Keep in mind though this is coming from a person who doesn't like earrings but loves rings! 

Butterfly will be cute and whimsical.  Cosmos, I think you may find very heavy looking (that dreaded metal bezel).     
Of these two, I vote the pink sapphire butterfly earrings.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Oh, right!  I forgot you had the YG Frivole pave ones.  Just wear those, they will look great.  Both the ring and earrings have a rounded theme.  Problem solved.  Forget buying new earrings and get the ring.  Keep in mind though this is coming from a person who doesn't like earrings but loves rings!
> 
> Butterfly will be cute and whimsical.  Cosmos, I think you may find very heavy looking (that dreaded metal bezel).
> Of these two, I vote the pink sapphire butterfly earrings.


I actually just compared the noeud to frivoles now and they look amazing together! I can barely tell the difference in the gold. Already set complete! I feel stupid I forgot these would work together.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I actually just compared the noeud to frivoles now and they look amazing together! I can barely tell the difference in the gold. Already set complete! I feel stupid I forgot these would work together.


That is such a beautiful ring on you!      
I love that double shank too... each ribbon turns into a shank.. so creative!


----------



## MyHjourney

lynne_ross said:


> I actually just compared the noeud to frivoles now and they look amazing together! I can barely tell the difference in the gold. Already set complete! I feel stupid I forgot these would work together.


you are so right. its very very fabulous!!! congrats on your anniversary and enjoy your new bling pieces!!


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> I actually just compared the noeud to frivoles now and they look amazing together! I can barely tell the difference in the gold. Already set complete! I feel stupid I forgot these would work together.



I have no words. Totally amazing pairing


----------



## lynne_ross

MyHjourney said:


> you are so right. its very very fabulous!!! congrats on your anniversary and enjoy your new bling pieces!!


Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> That is such a beautiful ring on you!
> I love that double shank too... each ribbon turns into a shank.. so creative!


The double shank does make the ring fit tighter. I went up 2 sizes from the lotus. I did not get a chance to try on different sizes so I just guessed on what would work. It perfect since it fits my largest finger and I will just use sizes for smaller fingers. But warning to others that you might need to size up.


----------



## DeryaHm

lynne_ross said:


> Definitely no regrets! I love each and every piece. But the pieces do not all go together so not sure I am taking right approach . I see so many perfect curated collections on here…



what could be more perfectly curated than a collection you love???? Sounds perfect to me


----------



## A bottle of Red

lynne_ross said:


> Definitely no regrets! I love each and every piece. But the pieces do not all go together so not sure I am taking right approach . I see so many perfect curated collections on here…


My jewelry is a mix of all sorts & i never really thought of matching before reading it here. Somehow the pieces work together & look nice.
The ring looks beautiful on you!


----------



## 4LV

lynne_ross said:


> I actually just compared the noeud to frivoles now and they look amazing together! I can barely tell the difference in the gold. Already set complete! I feel stupid I forgot these would work together.


They are so beautiful on you! You have such elegant hands. Happy birthday!


----------



## lynne_ross

4LV said:


> They are so beautiful on you! You have such elegant hands. Happy birthday!


Thanks!


----------



## lynne_ross

A bottle of Red said:


> My jewelry is a mix of all sorts & i never really thought of matching before reading it here. Somehow the pieces work together & look nice.
> The ring looks beautiful on you!


Good to see someone else likes to mix and match!


----------



## mikimoto007

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks BigA! DH knows he did well.
> My collection is so scatter I just buy what I love and then hope it all fits together and then end up searching for pieces to tie my favourites together. I now have all 3 golds and my pieces are across many collections. I finally bought earrings to go with lotus, in that I ended up having a pair of diamond clusters made. Now I am searching for earrings to go with noeud. Welcome suggestions.



In fairness that's the way to build a collection, buy what you love. The frivoles will be lovely with it, and diamond solitaire. Verdura do bow earrings that could work also.


----------



## lynne_ross

mikimoto007 said:


> In fairness that's the way to build a collection, buy what you love. The frivoles will be lovely with it, and diamond solitaire. Verdura do bow earrings that could work also.


Thanks. I tried looking at the site for this brand but can not seem access…I will try again another time.


----------



## mikimoto007

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks. I tried looking at the site for this brand but can not seem access…I will try again another time.



How weird, the website's down. These are the ones I was thinking of but now I see they're actually yellow gold, so not perfect....


----------



## 4LV

BigAkoya said:


> Love your Lotus ring too!
> And yes, I think two Clovers with your yellow sapphire butterfly would look great!  Mod shot please!


Here are to you with yellow butterfly and yellow diamond. 
Thank you and enjoy our precious.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Some of you may remember that I was trying to decide between the lotus ring and noeud for my anniversary last year. I decided on lotus since I had wanted it for awhile, but the noeud was my husband’s favourite. Appears my husband felt I needed the noeud as he got it for me for my big birthday this year! Thrilled to add the noeud to my collection as I believe it is more me than the lotus and it will easily become a daily piece. My sweet SA also sent flowers - that happen to match my nails haha.


This is absolutely gorgeous. Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Good thought! I am not a fan of Pearl studs or strands. I think I grew up with the generation where moms wore Pearl sets and I can’t not think of them being matronly. I do love pearls jewellery that is more design based or more like Pearl drops. I want to try the Mikomoto jeux du ruban to see if they would work.


What about the Van Cleef Ruban or Noued earrings?


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> Here are to you with yellow butterfly and yellow diamond.
> Thank you and enjoy our precious.
> View attachment 5337784
> 
> View attachment 5337785


This is exactly what I was thinking of my wearing two WG Clovers together.   
I love your look with the butterfly ring.  The YG and yellow sapphire match great... the shades of "yellow" do not compete or overpower each other.  If I mixed metals and didn't mind the jingle, I would totally wear that look.  It is not too much at all, not to me.  By the way, do you jingle?      

I love that look!  You have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> What about the Van Cleef Ruban or Noued earrings?
> 
> View attachment 5337815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337816


It's odd how they make the earrings in all WG, yet the ring is mixed metal.  
I am confused though.  The first pair look like the Ruban earrings.  I tried on the Ruban secret watch thinking to wear it on my right hand as a bracelet (bad idea), so I think I recognize those earrings. 

This must mean the second pair are the Noeud earrings.  However, these earrings used mixed cut diamonds, yet the Noeud ring only uses round cut diamonds.  Are these really the Noeud earrings? If yes, I don't think it's a great match as the Noeud ring does not have any baquette cut diamonds.  Plus, where are the ribbon tails?  The beauty of Noeud to me are the ribbons with the tails. Otherwise, without the ribbon tails, it's just a fat Christmas bow.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I actually just compared the noeud to frivoles now and they look amazing together! I can barely tell the difference in the gold. Already set complete! I feel stupid I forgot these would work together.


These two pieces are stunning together.   I love how they aren’t matchy but compliment one another perfectly


----------



## tenshix

4LV said:


> Here are to you with yellow butterfly and yellow diamond.
> Thank you and enjoy our precious.
> View attachment 5337784
> 
> View attachment 5337785



Gorgeous!! Unexpected but this is so beautiful with both rings!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> It's odd how they make the earrings in all WG, yet the ring is mixed metal.
> I am confused though.  The first pair look like the Ruban earrings.  I tried on the Ruban secret watch thinking to wear it on my right hand as a bracelet (bad idea), so I think I recognize those earrings.
> 
> This must mean the second pair are the Noeud earrings.  However, these earrings used mixed cut diamonds, yet the Noeud ring only uses round cut diamonds.  Are these really the Noeud earrings? If yes, I don't think it's a great match as the Noeud ring does not have any baquette cut diamonds.  Plus, where are the ribbon tails?  The beauty of Noeud to me are the ribbons with the tails. Otherwise, without the ribbon tails, it's just a fat Christmas bow.


This is definitely part of the Noeud collection. There's also a matching brooch and ring, which interestingly is called the Ruban so it may be some of the attributions are not correct.
While I too love the ribbons with tails, I'm not sure how amenable that design would work on the ear. . . perhaps they altered the design for earrings? But VCA has done bows forever, so it could be the earrings are from a different collection. I'm sure they'd mix and match beautifully.
In any event, I have them and they're gorgeous when worn!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> This is definitely part of the Noeud collection. There's also a matching brooch and ring, which interestingly is called the Ruban so it may be some of the attributions are not correct.
> While I too love the ribbons with tails, I'm not sure how amenable that design would work on the ear. . . perhaps they altered the design for earrings? But VCA has done bows forever, so it could be the earrings are from a different collection. I'm sure they'd mix and match beautifully.
> In any event, I have them and they're gorgeous when worn!
> 
> View attachment 5338102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338103


Yes, I agree... the crazy naming problem.  Which earrings do you have?  The first or second?   Is the second earring part of Ruban?  If it's part of Ruban, maybe they make a ring in all WG vs Noeud which only comes in mixed metal?  Do you know if the second earrings (the fat Christmas bow) come in a ring?  That would make a nice ring if the bow was a jumbo size bow.  I could ask my SA too also unless you think it's been discontinued.  I love the mixed diamond cuts.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I agree... the crazy naming problem.  Which earrings do you have?  The first or second?   Is the second earring part of Ruban?  If it's part of Ruban, maybe they make a ring in all WG vs Noeud which only comes in mixed metal?  Do you know if the second earrings (the fat Christmas bow) come in a ring?  That would make a nice ring if the bow was a jumbo size bow.  I could ask my SA too also unless you think it's been discontinued.  I love the mixed diamond cuts.


I have the first earrings--the Noued . . . . They don't look like much in a photo, but they're large and very graceful. They remind me of the Flowerlace. Frankly, I thought that the second, (not that I've ever seen them IRL) were a bit matronly, but I bet a ring in that style would be just gorgeous.
VCA is a mystery to me. I ran a search for the double-bow Noued ring, the one @lynne_ross just bought--it doesn't appear on the website, but obviously it's available (unless it's been discontinued). So I have no idea of what is/is not available and what can or cannot be ordered.
Ask. Pester, nag, probe and cross-examine, and please report back.


----------



## lynne_ross

4LV said:


> Here are to you with yellow butterfly and yellow diamond.
> Thank you and enjoy our precious.
> View attachment 5337784
> 
> View attachment 5337785


Looove!!! They go beautifully with the butterflies and the yellow diamond!


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> What about the Van Cleef Ruban or Noued earrings?
> 
> View attachment 5337815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337816


Thanks! I have never seen these. Do you know if they still make?


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> I have the first earrings--the Noued . . . . They don't look like much in a photo, but they're large and very graceful. They remind me of the Flowerlace. Frankly, I thought that the second, (not that I've ever seen them IRL) were a bit matronly, but I bet a ring in that style would be just gorgeous.
> VCA is a mystery to me. I ran a search for the double-bow Noued ring, the one @lynne_ross just bought--it doesn't appear on the website, but obviously it's available (unless it's been discontinued). So I have no idea of what is/is not available and what can or cannot be ordered.
> Ask. Pester, nag, probe and cross-examine, and please report back.


Do you have modelling pic of your earrings? If not it is ok, thought I would ask. Yes that is a good point that who knows what is available. The noeud ring has been off the site for about 1.5 years now. I was concerned they would discontinue.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I have the first earrings--the Noued . . . . They don't look like much in a photo, but they're large and very graceful. They remind me of the Flowerlace. Frankly, I thought that the second, (not that I've ever seen them IRL) were a bit matronly, but I bet a ring in that style would be just gorgeous.
> VCA is a mystery to me. I ran a search for the double-bow Noued ring, the one @lynne_ross just bought--it doesn't appear on the website, but obviously it's available (unless it's been discontinued). So I have no idea of what is/is not available and what can or cannot be ordered.
> Ask. Pester, nag, probe and cross-examine, and please report back.


I completely agree with you!  The first earrings look great and are a perfect match.  The second earrings would not be my first choice for earrings, but a big fat ring!  I will check with my SA.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Do you have modelling pic of your earrings? If not it is ok, thought I would ask. Yes that is a good point that who knows what is available. The noeud ring has been off the site for about 1.5 years now. I was concerned they would discontinue.


Not a very good photo or modeling shot and the outfit leaves much to be desired. However, the earrings are very pretty even though I am not showing them off to great advantage.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> Not a very good photo or modeling shot and the outfit leaves much to be desired. However, the earrings are very pretty even though I am not showing them off to great advantage.


Wow! Those have a lot of presence. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4LV

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I have never seen these. Do you know if they still make?


Hope you will get yours soon too!


----------



## Simbacat

I bought this sweet alhambra watch today as a gift for myself for passing an exam. I love it so much~!!  I have tried on many other pieces too when I visited the shop today, already thinking about what to buy next!!  Thanks for letting me share ☺️☺️☺️


----------



## eternallove4bag

4LV said:


> Here are to you with yellow butterfly and yellow diamond.
> Thank you and enjoy our precious.
> View attachment 5337784
> 
> View attachment 5337785


Every piece is stunning @4LV but the yellow diamond soleste is a showstopper! I know I am biased


----------



## Happyish

Simbacat said:


> I bought this sweet alhambra watch today as a gift for myself for passing an exam. I love it so much~!!  I have tried on many other pieces too when I visited the shop today, already thinking about what to buy next!!  Thanks for letting me share ☺☺☺


Congratulations-wear it in good health and happiness.


----------



## BigAkoya

Simbacat said:


> I bought this sweet alhambra watch today as a gift for myself for passing an exam. I love it so much~!!  I have tried on many other pieces too when I visited the shop today, already thinking about what to buy next!!  Thanks for letting me share ☺☺☺


The watch is a classic and will match any new piece you buy!      
Congratulations on passing your exam and your new watch!  
Love your cat too!  What a cute found face!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Simbacat said:


> I bought this sweet alhambra watch today as a gift for myself for passing an exam. I love it so much~!!  I have tried on many other pieces too when I visited the shop today, already thinking about what to buy next!!  Thanks for letting me share ☺☺☺


Those are the best kind of gifts - the ones we give ourselves …Congrats on passing the exam and on a classic piece


----------



## EpiFanatic

Simbacat said:


> I bought this sweet alhambra watch today as a gift for myself for passing an exam. I love it so much~!!  I have tried on many other pieces too when I visited the shop today, already thinking about what to buy next!!  Thanks for letting me share ☺☺☺


What a lovely and sweet and well-deserved reward!  Congratulations and post lots more action pics of the different straps.


----------



## chiaoapple

Simbacat said:


> I bought this sweet alhambra watch today as a gift for myself for passing an exam. I love it so much~!!  I have tried on many other pieces too when I visited the shop today, already thinking about what to buy next!!  Thanks for letting me share ☺☺☺


Lovely! And the strap colours are so beautiful too!


----------



## 880

Simbacat said:


> I bought this sweet alhambra watch today as a gift for myself for passing an exam. I love it so much~!!  I have tried on many other pieces too when I visited the shop today, already thinking about what to buy next!!  Thanks for letting me share ☺☺☺


Congrats on your exam and on your watch! Wear it in great health and happiness!


----------



## einseine

Let me share my latest purchase the 3-row diamond!  I’m still SO excited!  




With my other YG diamond pieces
Sadly the earring’s lapis is very dark


----------



## tenshix

einseine said:


> Let me share my latest purchase the 3-row diamond!  I’m still SO excited!
> 
> View attachment 5340850
> 
> 
> With my other YG diamond pieces
> Sadly the earring’s lapis is very dark
> 
> View attachment 5340853



Love this!! Congrats again, you have such a beautiful collection


----------



## einseine

tenshix said:


> Love this!! Congrats again, you have such a beautiful collection



Thank you so much tenshix
I’m so happy


----------



## EpiFanatic

einseine said:


> Let me share my latest purchase the 3-row diamond!  I’m still SO excited!
> 
> View attachment 5340850
> 
> 
> With my other YG diamond pieces
> Sadly the earring’s lapis is very dark
> 
> View attachment 5340853


I have died and gone to VCA heaven.  And I'm not even a YG person.


----------



## hopiko

einseine said:


> Let me share my latest purchase the 3-row diamond!  I’m still SO excited!
> 
> View attachment 5340850
> 
> 
> With my other YG diamond pieces
> Sadly the earring’s lapis is very dark
> 
> View attachment 5340853


There are no words....these pieces are exquisite!  Enjoy wearing them in the best of health!


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Let me share my latest purchase the 3-row diamond!  I’m still SO excited!
> 
> View attachment 5340850
> 
> 
> With my other YG diamond pieces
> Sadly the earring’s lapis is very dark
> 
> View attachment 5340853




Lovely!!!  It is so good to see you posting again!  I LOVE your 3 row , it is elegant and stunning!! So feminine and sleek! We need more pics.


----------



## glamourbag

einseine said:


> Let me share my latest purchase the 3-row diamond!  I’m still SO excited!
> 
> View attachment 5340850
> 
> 
> With my other YG diamond pieces
> Sadly the earring’s lapis is very dark
> 
> View attachment 5340853


This collection is gorgeous!


----------



## einseine

EpiFanatic said:


> I have died and gone to VCA heaven.  And I'm not even a YG person.



Thank you EpiFanatic
I'm not a YG person, either, but the 50th anniversary necklaces are YG and I wanted a bracelet to match.
I am SO happy my latest addition!


----------



## einseine

hopiko said:


> There are no words....these pieces are exquisite!  Enjoy wearing them in the best of health!



Thank you so much hopiko
I love all, but the sparkliness of the bracelet really makes me speachless, just WOW!


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> Lovely!!!  It is so good to see you posting again!  I LOVE your 3 row , it is elegant and stunning!! So feminine and sleek! We need more pics.



Hi sjunky13!!!
Very nice talking to you again!
I cannot explain how sparkle the bracelet is.
It is AMAZING!

I have started the thread and posted some pics.
↓↓↓




__





						Clover Diamond, 3-row or 1-rowx2?
					

It’s so pretty. I love it and I think it’ll be a better look with the TQ-Pave and LL-Pave   Thank you marbella8:heart: They are really all beautiful, but as you said, this one looks best with my YG pave pieces!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## einseine

glamourbag said:


> This collection is gorgeous!



Thank you glamourbag  
I am DONE with the VCA pieces in YG, I think


----------



## doloresmia

einseine said:


> Thank you so much hopiko
> I love all, but the sparkliness of the bracelet really makes me speachless, just WOW!



This is amazing! Please post action shots early and often


----------



## eternallove4bag

einseine said:


> Let me share my latest purchase the 3-row diamond!  I’m still SO excited!
> 
> View attachment 5340850
> 
> 
> With my other YG diamond pieces
> Sadly the earring’s lapis is very dark
> 
> View attachment 5340853


So in love with your stunning new addition not to mention your gorgeous pave 20 motifs! Drool!


----------



## vanes427

Hi!!! Wish you are all safe and well. Havent  been here for so long. I've turned to VCA and wanna get a necklace and and Alhambra bracelet. But I don't have a reliable SA!! Would anyone like ti share her/his SA's contact info ? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## missie1

vanes427 said:


> Hi!!! Wish you are all safe and well. Havent  been here for so long. I've turned to VCA and wanna get a necklace and and Alhambra bracelet. But I don't have a reliable SA!! Would anyone like ti share her/his SA's contact info ? Thanks in advance!!!


Hi, 
I’m bit confused?  Your current SA isn’t reliable or you don’t have a SA and are seeking one.


----------



## einseine

doloresmia said:


> This is amazing! Please post action shots early and often



Thank you coloresmia
Some modeling pics in the thread below.
Will take some more pics and post!

Clover Diamond, 3-row or 1-rowx2? | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


----------



## einseine

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with your stunning new addition not to mention your gorgeous pave 20 motifs! Drool!



Thank you eternallove4bag  
Of course I'm happy with my limited edition 20 motifs and the bracelet, but to be honest, I am more excited and happier with my new 3-row diamond!


----------



## BigAkoya

einseine said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag
> Of course I'm happy with my limited edition 20 motifs and the bracelet, but to be honest, I am more excited and happier with my new 3-row diamond!


There is nothing like owning pieces that give you an ear to ear grin!  I am so happy for you.  You have a gorgeous collection.


----------



## BigAkoya

einseine said:


> Thank you glamourbag
> I am DONE with the VCA pieces in YG, I think


I think you need turquoise butterflies to match your gorgeous 20!  You can’t resist!


----------



## Happyish

einseine said:


> Let me share my latest purchase the 3-row diamond!  I’m still SO excited!
> 
> View attachment 5340850
> 
> 
> With my other YG diamond pieces
> Sadly the earring’s lapis is very dark
> 
> View attachment 5340853


How wonderful! Wear it well and in good health and happiness!


----------



## einseine

BigAkoya said:


> There is nothing like owning pieces that give you an ear to ear grin!  I am so happy for you.  You have a gorgeous collection.



Thank you so much BigAkoya! 
Yes!!!  I cannot stop looking at my 3-row diamond
And congrats on your WG Clover diamond and your WG collection


----------



## einseine

BigAkoya said:


> I think you need turquoise butterflies to match your gorgeous 20!  You can’t resist!



My SA asked me if I was interested in the turquoise one last month and I said no.
I can order the only turquoise one because I have the lapis & pave pairs, but actually I prefer the pave one if I order


----------



## einseine

Happyish said:


> How wonderful! Wear it well and in good health and happiness!



Thank you so much Happyish


----------



## glamourbag

einseine said:


> My SA asked me if I was interested in the turquoise one last month and I said no.
> I can order the only turquoise one because I have the lapis & pave pairs, but actually I prefer the pave one if I order


It sounds like you are true diamond girl at heart!


----------



## surfer

einseine said:


> My SA asked me if I was interested in the turquoise one last month and I said no.
> I can order the only turquoise one because I have the lapis & pave pairs, but actually I prefer the pave one if I order


Hi dear do you mean you can just order the tq butterfly earring alone?


----------



## einseine

surfer said:


> Hi dear do you mean you can just order the tq butterfly earring alone?



Hi surfer!
Yes, I think so.
I did not ask my SA about it because I was not interested in the turquoise earring.
Please check with your SA!


----------



## einseine

glamourbag said:


> It sounds like you are true diamond girl at heart!



Yes, I am now!
I seldom wear non-diamond VCA pieces, except the onyx 20-motif in WG
It is easier to take care of the diamond pieces.
Besides, as far as the butterfly design is concerned, the lapis one is too subtle IMO.


----------



## jshih1337

adding to my brooch collection


----------



## SmokieDragon

Vintage Alhambra Earrings in WG MOP


----------



## DS2006

SmokieDragon said:


> Vintage Alhambra Earrings in WG MOP
> 
> View attachment 5343878
> View attachment 5343879


 These look beautiful on you! I just love the iridescence of VCA mop! I am working on a set of wg mop this year, too!


----------



## Simbacat

I am always into stars and constellations theme, so when VCA launched Zodiaque a few months ago I was thrilled. I went to look at the pendants in shop but honestly I was not impressed. However I have been thinking about the smaller pendant from time to time and thought it would actually be quite nice to have it as it is casual and easy to match and would look nice if layered with other pendants. Last week I went to VCA and bought a Sweet Alhambra watch, my SA showed me the Zodiaque pendants and told me that the design is based on their collection in 1950s. I became even more interested in the pendant after knowing that, but it happened that they did not have my star sign at shop then. My dear SA helped me to get that pendant and today I brought it home. ☺️☺️☺️


----------



## BigAkoya

SmokieDragon said:


> Vintage Alhambra Earrings in WG MOP
> 
> View attachment 5343878
> View attachment 5343879


Gorgeous!  I love WG MOP.  The earrings are beautiful on you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

DS2006 said:


> These look beautiful on you! I just love the iridescence of VCA mop! I am working on a set of wg mop this year, too!





BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous!  I love WG MOP.  The earrings are beautiful on you!



Thanks so much, ladies! I was so surprised to get the call last Sunday afternoon and have had to wait nearly a week to go to the boutique. So happy with the iridescence


----------



## couturequeen

Turquoise sweets are my latest


----------



## tenshix

couturequeen said:


> Turquoise sweets are my latest



Just love this pop of color!


----------



## tenshix

SmokieDragon said:


> Vintage Alhambra Earrings in WG MOP
> 
> View attachment 5343878
> View attachment 5343879



The color iridescence on that second shot, swoon!! So pretty


----------



## SmokieDragon

tenshix said:


> The color iridescence on that second shot, swoon!! So pretty



Thanks so much! I’m going to favourite that photo since my ear doesn’t look floppy in it too from the mask lol!


----------



## clcat120

New perlee small size.


----------



## BigAkoya

clcat120 said:


> New perlee small size.


Gorgeous!  Congratulations to you!


----------



## clcat120

BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous!  Congratulations to you!


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

clcat120 said:


> New perlee small size.


Congrats! You wear it so well.


----------



## eggz716

after not being interested in grey MOP, all of a sudden I craved it.  now why do I also crave the sweet 16 motif rose gold necklace...halp.


----------



## Southern Gem

ChaneLisette said:


> I will add mine. Here are my last 2 VCA purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403616


These stack effortlessly! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Southern Gem

jlm916 said:


> Just received this beauty! It's my first VCA!
> 
> View attachment 3406496


Do you still love this? I see you purchased in 2016 I would LOVE a update on its wear and tear!  How is your malachite Stone?


----------



## DeryaHm

einseine said:


> My SA asked me if I was interested in the turquoise one last month and I said no.
> I can order the only turquoise one because I have the lapis & pave pairs, but actually I prefer the pave one if I order



Hm. I will have to ask again. I have the pink sapphire and WG pave and think the turquoise would look great with the pink sapphire. Less convinced it would look nice on me, but worry about that if it becomes an issue


----------



## einseine

Safa said:


> Hm. I will have to ask again. I have the pink sapphire and WG pave and think the turquoise would look great with the pink sapphire. Less convinced it would look nice on me, but worry about that if it becomes an issue



Hi Safa!

Do you plan to wear the turquoise in YG and the pink sapphire in WG?  I personally don’t think they look great together, but the turquoise earring may be too subtle to be recognized its metal color…


----------



## DeryaHm

einseine said:


> Hi Safa!
> 
> Do you plan to wear the turquoise in YG and the pink sapphire in WG?  I personally don’t think they look great together, but the turquoise earring may be too subtle to be recognized its metal color…



Hi Einseine,

I would wear the turquoise in YG with the pink sapphire, which is RG. I haven't tried them on together or seen the turquoise in person. I don't think the WG diamond butterfly that comes with the pink sapphire would look good with the YG turquoise, but in my mind the YG turquoise + RG pink sapphire would be a bright, fun summer look. My wallet would be glad for me to be wrong, although I am not sure I could purchase a single turquoise anyway, so it may all stay in my imagination for now


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> Hi Einseine,
> 
> I would wear the turquoise in YG with the pink sapphire, which is RG. I haven't tried them on together or seen the turquoise in person. I don't think the WG diamond butterfly that comes with the pink sapphire would look good with the YG turquoise, but in my mind the YG turquoise + RG pink sapphire would be a bright, fun summer look. My wallet would be glad for me to be wrong, although I am not sure I could purchase a single turquoise anyway, so it may all stay in my imagination for now


If I had your set (which is now top of my wish list) I would try to buy the single yellow sapphire, if vca allows. Would give you 3 sets to wear!


----------



## einseine

Safa said:


> Hi Einseine,
> 
> I would wear the turquoise in YG with the pink sapphire, which is RG. I haven't tried them on together or seen the turquoise in person. I don't think the WG diamond butterfly that comes with the pink sapphire would look good with the YG turquoise, but in my mind the YG turquoise + RG pink sapphire would be a bright, fun summer look. My wallet would be glad for me to be wrong, although I am not sure I could purchase a single turquoise anyway, so it may all stay in my imagination for now



Hi Safa

I didn’t know the pink sapphire butterfly is in PG!  It might depend on what you wear, but the yellow sapphire one might work better both with the pink sapphire one and the WG paved one.  I personally love the turquoise butterfly pendant or the ring more than the earring.  The turquoise stands out more than it is worn on the ear!


----------



## missie1

Safa said:


> Hi Einseine,
> 
> I would wear the turquoise in YG with the pink sapphire, which is RG. I haven't tried them on together or seen the turquoise in person. I don't think the WG diamond butterfly that comes with the pink sapphire would look good with the YG turquoise, but in my mind the YG turquoise + RG pink sapphire would be a bright, fun summer look. My wallet would be glad for me to be wrong, although I am not sure I could purchase a single turquoise anyway, so it may all stay in my imagination for now


Can you please  post a pic of your butterflies if your ok with it.  I’m now obsessed with butterflies and this combination is one I am considering.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Can you please  post a pic of your butterflies if your ok with it.  I’m now obsessed with butterflies and this combination is one I am considering.


Same!! Also want to consider getting the single yellow sapphire. Would love to see pics as I can not get to a store right now.


----------



## DeryaHm

My best try at pics. These were taken some time apart so they


lynne_ross said:


> If I had your set (which is now top of my wish list) I would try to buy the single yellow sapphire, if vca allows. Would give you 3 sets to wear!



I’m sure they’d allow the yellow sapphire. I’m not sure I like it but could always check it out. I spend a lot of the summer by the beach so I really have the turquoise pink combo stuck in my mind!


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> My best try at pics. These were taken some time apart so they
> 
> 
> I’m sure they’d allow the yellow sapphire. I’m not sure I like it but could always check it out. I spend a lot of the summer by the beach so I really have the turquoise pink combo stuck in my mind!


I don’t see pics…I wanna see pics!!
I live at beach too all summer as I live in HK. Blue and pink would be a gorgeous combo for beach wear.


----------



## DeryaHm

I don’t actually have many pictures of myself in the butterflies! I can try to find a picture of the WG up close but for now only have the pink. Hope these don’t come out huge, don’t upload many photos


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> I don’t actually have many pictures of myself in the butterflies! I can try to find a picture of the WG up close but for now only have the pink. Hope these don’t come out huge, don’t upload many photos
> View attachment 5348520
> View attachment 5348521


Thanks! These look so beautiful on you and they show up even with your long glorious hair. The more I look at them the move I love. I am also finding that since they are whimsical they look easy to wear casually, which is what I would be buying for.


----------



## DeryaHm

lynne_ross said:


> I don’t see pics…I wanna see pics!!
> I live at beach too all summer as I live in HK. Blue and pink would be a gorgeous combo for beach wear.



I’m bad at posting from my phone!


----------



## DeryaHm

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! These look so beautiful on you and they show up even with your long glorious hair. The more I look at them the move I love. I am also finding that since they are whimsical they look easy to wear casually, which is what I would be buying for.



Thank you! Yes, they are great for casual wear. I haven’t been to anything formal in ages, but think with the right styling they could also work for formal looks?


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> Thank you! Yes, they are great for casual wear. I haven’t been to anything formal in ages, but think with the right styling they could also work for formal looks?


Yes they would definitely work with formal attire too given their elegance. I only went to one black tie event last year and thinking back they would have gone with my outfit.


----------



## surfer

I got the pink and yellow sapphire pairs and can say they are so easy to wear and so sparkly! If you can, I would grab them


----------



## BigAkoya

surfer said:


> I got the pink and yellow sapphire pairs and can say they are so easy to wear and so sparkly! If you can, I would grab them


Now you know you can't just say that without a mod shot!


----------



## missie1

Safa said:


> I don’t actually have many pictures of myself in the butterflies! I can try to find a picture of the WG up close but for now only have the pink. Hope these don’t come out huge, don’t upload many photos
> View attachment 5348520
> View attachment 5348521


 I love how the sapphire butterfly looks.    Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Safa said:


> I don’t actually have many pictures of myself in the butterflies! I can try to find a picture of the WG up close but for now only have the pink. Hope these don’t come out huge, don’t upload many photos
> View attachment 5348520
> View attachment 5348521


These look so amazing on you! Absolutely love!


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Let me share my latest purchase the 3-row diamond!  I’m still SO excited!
> 
> View attachment 5340850
> 
> 
> With my other YG diamond pieces
> Sadly the earring’s lapis is very dark
> 
> View attachment 5340853


Phenomenal!!


----------



## LVinCali

I'm new to VCA and have been enjoying reading the VCA forum.  Thank you again to all those that helped me with their opinions on my first piece.  My first piece ended up being the onyx bracelet (which I will get resized later, but now my watch keeps it from sliding up and down too much).  

Then I promised I wouldn't buy anymore on-line and would wait until next month when I am in a VCA boutique, but apparently I am a big liar...  I couldn't resist the Perlée malachite necklace.  Will really, really try to wait until a boutique before the next purchase.


----------



## EpiFanatic

LVinCali said:


> I'm new to VCA and have been enjoying reading the VCA forum.  Thank you again to all those that helped me with their opinions on my first piece.  My first piece ended up being the onyx bracelet (which I will get resized later, but now my watch keeps it from sliding up and down too much).
> 
> Then I promised I wouldn't buy anymore on-line and would wait until next month when I am in a VCA boutique, but apparently I am a big liar...  I couldn't resist the Perlée malachite necklace.  Will really, really try to wait until a boutique before the next purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5354545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354546


That malachite looks stunning on you. Great choice!  Congratulations!


----------



## tenshix

LVinCali said:


> I'm new to VCA and have been enjoying reading the VCA forum.  Thank you again to all those that helped me with their opinions on my first piece.  My first piece ended up being the onyx bracelet (which I will get resized later, but now my watch keeps it from sliding up and down too much).
> 
> Then I promised I wouldn't buy anymore on-line and would wait until next month when I am in a VCA boutique, but apparently I am a big liar...  I couldn't resist the Perlée malachite necklace.  Will really, really try to wait until a boutique before the next purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5354545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354546



Beautiful!! Welcome to the slippery slope


----------



## eternallove4bag

LVinCali said:


> I'm new to VCA and have been enjoying reading the VCA forum.  Thank you again to all those that helped me with their opinions on my first piece.  My first piece ended up being the onyx bracelet (which I will get resized later, but now my watch keeps it from sliding up and down too much).
> 
> Then I promised I wouldn't buy anymore on-line and would wait until next month when I am in a VCA boutique, but apparently I am a big liar...  I couldn't resist the Perlée malachite necklace.  Will really, really try to wait until a boutique before the next purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5354545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354546


I absolutely love the malachite perlee pendant on you!


----------



## einseine

Notorious Pink said:


> Phenomenal!!



Thank you～～～


----------



## nicole0612

LVinCali said:


> I'm new to VCA and have been enjoying reading the VCA forum.  Thank you again to all those that helped me with their opinions on my first piece.  My first piece ended up being the onyx bracelet (which I will get resized later, but now my watch keeps it from sliding up and down too much).
> 
> Then I promised I wouldn't buy anymore on-line and would wait until next month when I am in a VCA boutique, but apparently I am a big liar...  I couldn't resist the Perlée malachite necklace.  Will really, really try to wait until a boutique before the next purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5354545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354546


Beautiful choices! I love malachite with onyx.


----------



## LVinCali

EpiFanatic said:


> That malachite looks stunning on you. Great choice!  Congratulations!





tenshix said:


> Beautiful!! Welcome to the slippery slope





eternallove4bag said:


> I absolutely love the malachite perlee pendant on you!





nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful choices! I love malachite with onyx.



Thank you! Your comments mean a lot to this VCA newbie.  

I really wanted the malachite bracelet (as my husband said “of course get that one, green is your thing”), but l am not gentle enough.  Very happy with the Perlée malachite pendant though.  There are not a lot of them in the VCA threads which is why I posted the picture.

Vintage malachite earrings are next on my wishlist, then the vintage onyx pendant and then…


----------



## eternallove4bag

LVinCali said:


> Thank you! Your comments mean a lot to this VCA newbie.
> 
> I really wanted the malachite bracelet (as my husband said “of course get that one, green is your thing”), but l am not gentle enough.  Very happy with the Perlée malachite pendant though.  There are not a lot of them in the VCA threads which is why I posted the picture.
> 
> Vintage malachite earrings are next on my wishlist, then the vintage onyx pendant and then…


You are very sweet! VCA is indeed such a slippery slope! It’s like tic-tacs! Hard to stop at one … and I hear you! As much as I love malachite myself, I haven’t been able to commit to a malachite bracelet myself. I am too chicken


----------



## EpiFanatic

LVinCali said:


> Thank you! Your comments mean a lot to this VCA newbie.
> 
> I really wanted the malachite bracelet (as my husband said “of course get that one, green is your thing”), but l am not gentle enough.  Very happy with the Perlée malachite pendant though.  There are not a lot of them in the VCA threads which is why I posted the picture.
> 
> Vintage malachite earrings are next on my wishlist, then the vintage onyx pendant and then…


A pendant is perfect for minimal contact and damage. I bet the earrings would fabulous on you too.


----------



## Newbie2016

Hard to photograph…My first Perlée item…small Perlée  ring in wg…


----------



## Newbie2016

I got the pendant and couldn’t resist…This is probably going to be one of my favorite stones…there’s just something about Chalcedony…


----------



## mochibabu

So in love with my new 5 motifs! Size is definitely too big (needs a resize) which is why it looks like that in the photo. They are so stunning!


----------



## saligator

Simbacat said:


> I bought this sweet alhambra watch today as a gift for myself for passing an exam. I love it so much~!!  I have tried on many other pieces too when I visited the shop today, already thinking about what to buy next!!  Thanks for letting me share ☺☺☺



Congratulations! I love that on you! Which color straps did you select? There are two, right?


----------



## kadmia

I don't post very much, but felt I should share as I don't think these earrings get enough love! Rose de Noel mini earrings in MOP. They're so comfortable even with my wimpy earlobes, and I think they're just breathtaking RdN has completely taken me by surprise!


----------



## Happyish

kadmia said:


> I don't post very much, but felt I should share as I don't think these earrings get enough love! Rose de Noel mini earrings in MOP. They're so comfortable even with my wimpy earlobes, and I think they're just breathtaking RdN has completely taken me by surprise!
> 
> View attachment 5359279


These are the mini? They have such presence. They're beautiful and they look beautiful on you.
Wear them well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## kadmia

Happyish said:


> These are the mini? They have such presence. They're beautiful and they look beautiful on you.
> Wear them well and in good health and happiness.



Thank you so much!!
Yes, these are the mini! (I have a small head maybe?  Lol) I did try on the small size, but they were almost comically large on me. Which is too bad, I can't even pretend to fantasize about sourcing the Turquoise RdN earrings one day


----------



## eternallove4bag

kadmia said:


> I don't post very much, but felt I should share as I don't think these earrings get enough love! Rose de Noel mini earrings in MOP. They're so comfortable even with my wimpy earlobes, and I think they're just breathtaking RdN has completely taken me by surprise!
> 
> View attachment 5359279


It’s stunning on you. You are so right that the earrings don’t get enough attention and love on the forum. I tried these at my store once and I loved them.


----------



## nicole0612

kadmia said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Yes, these are the mini! (I have a small head maybe?  Lol) I did try on the small size, but they were almost comically large on me. Which is too bad, I can't even pretend to fantasize about sourcing the Turquoise RdN earrings one day


These are so beautiful! I have the RdN MOP which I thought was a mistake for the longest time, and then maybe with a changing style I saw it again and am so in love. The mini earrings are so gorgeous on you and MOP RDN is really beautiful paired with turquoise. I sent you a PM photo showing them together


----------



## kadmia

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s stunning on you. You are so right that the earrings don’t get enough attention and love on the forum. I tried these at my store once and I loved them.


Thank you!! I'm so glad they came out with the mini earring size.


----------



## tenshix

kadmia said:


> I don't post very much, but felt I should share as I don't think these earrings get enough love! Rose de Noel mini earrings in MOP. They're so comfortable even with my wimpy earlobes, and I think they're just breathtaking RdN has completely taken me by surprise!
> 
> View attachment 5359279



So elegant and gorgeous on you!! I think this is the perfect size for you, any bigger and I think it would overwhelm the whole look. They are such beautiful statement earrings, a work of art!


----------



## Yijingchan

hi ladies, would anyone have pictures of them stacking with vintage alhambra necklace to share?


----------



## VcaHaddict

My new in..Btf butterfly ring


----------



## diva lee

VcaHaddict said:


> My new in..Btf butterfly ring



Wow! What a beautiful stack ! The butterfly ring really ties the whole look together. Absolutely stunning !


----------



## zlauren

VcaHaddict said:


> My new in..Btf butterfly ring



That is such a lovely combination with both bling and luminescence!


----------



## r2d2ob1

My first Van Cleef


----------



## EpiFanatic

r2d2ob1 said:


> My first Van Cleef


Love your handle.     Guilloche pendant  looks wonderful on you.


----------



## kelsenia

Newbie2016 said:


> I got the pendant and couldn’t resist…This is probably going to be one of my favorite stones…there’s just something about Chalcedony…
> 
> View attachment 5358096



Chalcedony is so stunning! I remember being so surprised at how beautiful it was when I first tried it on. And it is durable too


----------



## glamourbag

VcaHaddict said:


> My new in..Btf butterfly ring


Congratulations! Its so lovely on you


----------



## VcaHaddict

diva lee said:


> Wow! What a beautiful stack ! The butterfly ring really ties the whole look together. Absolutely stunning !


Thank you so much! Love how the ring goes well with gmop  


zlauren said:


> That is such a lovely combination with both bling and luminescence!


Thank you so much!


glamourbag said:


> Congratulations! Its so lovely on you


Thank you so much!


----------



## EpiFanatic

VcaHaddict said:


> My new in..Btf butterfly ring


That butterfly is just perfect with all your other pieces.


----------



## VcaHaddict

EpiFanatic said:


> That butterfly is just perfect with all your other pieces.


Thank you so much


----------



## tenshix

VcaHaddict said:


> My new in..Btf butterfly ring



Gorgeous!!


----------



## tenshix

r2d2ob1 said:


> My first Van Cleef



It looks beautiful on you!! I always loved the guilloche and it’s so much more impactful in that size


----------



## VcaHaddict

tenshix said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Happyish

r2d2ob1 said:


> My first Van Cleef


How very elegant. Congratulations. Wear it in good health and happiness.


----------



## sophiaberry

I bought my first VCA piece online this week! There’s no boutique near me so I’d never seen a piece in person. 

Pleasantly surprised by how beautiful and cute the sweet Alhambra is, can’t wait to add more to the stack!


----------



## pursesR4snacks

Double bracelets  for spring!


----------



## DS2006

pursesR4snacks said:


> View attachment 5364638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double bracelets  for spring!


I love this combination for spring and summer! Congrats!


----------



## Yijingchan

Loving my first Van Cleef!
Paired here with Cartier diamanté legers and  jade pendant


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sweet Alhambra Guilloche watch


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Sweet Alhambra Guilloche watch
> 
> View attachment 5366609


Congratulations!  Your new watch is beautiful and your picked a gorgeous strap.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## RitaLA

In between the finger


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Your new watch is beautiful and your picked a gorgeous strap.  Wear it in good health.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ylesiya

I love this shade of red.


----------



## RitaLA

New to me … got it pre-owned and I love it. Needed something with less bling to replace my wedding ring while running errands.


----------



## MauMax

New: 5 motif onyx bracelet. 
But I am not sure if it goes well with the WG Panthere.


----------



## DS2006

MauMax said:


> New: 5 motif onyx bracelet.
> But I am not sure if it goes well with the WG Panthere.


Beautiful!  I think it would look better to wear it on the other wrist, plus that way the bracelet won't scratch the watch.


----------



## BigAkoya

RitaLA said:


> New to me … got it pre-owned and I love it. Needed something with less bling to replace my wedding ring while running errands.


Congratulations! 
Is this a Special Order?  This looks like a Magic, but I have never seen a Magic with a diamond in the center.  Maybe it was a special Magic hammered gold edition.  Very unique!  Congrats again!


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations!
> Is this a Special Order?  This looks like a Magic, but I have never seen a Magic with a diamond in the center.  Maybe it was a special Magic hammered gold edition.  Very unique!  Congrats again!


Not @RitaLA but this is an older model vintage Alhambra. I want say early 2000’s… I remember these from when I first was interested in VCA. I wish they still made them!


----------



## RitaLA

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations!
> Is this a Special Order?  This looks like a Magic, but I have never seen a Magic with a diamond in the center.  Maybe it was a special Magic hammered gold edition.  Very unique!  Congrats again!


Thank you sweetie!  It was not a special order. I got it pre-owned from Fashionphile. I am not sure the year but I fell in love with it. I like the fact that I don’t have to worry about stones.


----------



## valerie_hh

Waited 4 months for these! So happy with them! They look even better IRL.  I thought I would never get hold of these 2 motif MOP earrings that seem to be so elusive these days. Actually ordered these after watching singles inferno without realising the contestant was wearing fake vca. Anyway, they turned out to be so nice with a beautiful pink lustre! And the frivole minis are just so carefree to wear. I needed a pair of beautiful earrings that I can wear daily and these are perfect


----------



## Happyish

valerie_hh said:


> Waited 4 months for these! So happy with them! They look even better IRL.  I thought I would never get hold of these 2 motif MOP earrings that seem to be so elusive these days. Actually ordered these after watching singles inferno without realising the contestant was wearing fake vca. Anyway, they turned out to be so nice with a beautiful pink lustre! And the frivole minis are just so carefree to wear. I needed a pair of beautiful earrings that I can wear daily and these are perfect


Very pretty and they're both so wearable. Wear them well in good health and happiness.


----------



## cafecreme15

valerie_hh said:


> Waited 4 months for these! So happy with them! They look even better IRL.  I thought I would never get hold of these 2 motif MOP earrings that seem to be so elusive these days. Actually ordered these after watching singles inferno without realising the contestant was wearing fake vca. Anyway, they turned out to be so nice with a beautiful pink lustre! And the frivole minis are just so carefree to wear. I needed a pair of beautiful earrings that I can wear daily and these are perfect


Love the two motifs! These are next on my wishlist.


----------



## lynne_ross

valerie_hh said:


> Waited 4 months for these! So happy with them! They look even better IRL.  I thought I would never get hold of these 2 motif MOP earrings that seem to be so elusive these days. Actually ordered these after watching singles inferno without realising the contestant was wearing fake vca. Anyway, they turned out to be so nice with a beautiful pink lustre! And the frivole minis are just so carefree to wear. I needed a pair of beautiful earrings that I can wear daily and these are perfect


Love both these earrings and both look great on you. Enjoy.


----------



## Ylesiya

My wallet is crying but my heart is happy


----------



## lynne_ross

Ylesiya said:


> My wallet is crying but my heart is happy
> View attachment 5378823


Beautiful red!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> My wallet is crying but my heart is happy
> View attachment 5378823


That’s such a perfect shade of red! Congrats!!


----------



## Happyish

Ylesiya said:


> My wallet is crying but my heart is happy
> View attachment 5378823


To paraphrase, the pleasure you'll get from these pieces well remain long after the price is forgotten. Enjoy and wear them well and in good health and happiness. They're very beautiful!


----------



## 7777777

valerie_hh said:


> Waited 4 months for these! So happy with them! They look even better IRL.  I thought I would never get hold of these 2 motif MOP earrings that seem to be so elusive these days. Actually ordered these after watching singles inferno without realising the contestant was wearing fake vca. Anyway, they turned out to be so nice with a beautiful pink lustre! And the frivole minis are just so carefree to wear. I needed a pair of beautiful earrings that I can wear daily and these are perfect


May I ask where you ordered them? I tried to order two motif earrings in USA and they said they do not take orders for this piece.


----------



## LuckyMe14

First malachite piece for me! I love greens


----------



## LuckyMe14

.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LuckyMe14 said:


> First malachite piece for me! I love greens
> 
> View attachment 5379826
> View attachment 5379836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379837


Honestly, in my personal opinion, that is the PERFECT green!


----------



## LuckyMe14

Notorious Pink said:


> Honestly, in my personal opinion, that is the PERFECT green!


That is so sweet! Thank you  The color was instant love!


----------



## DS2006

Ylesiya said:


> My wallet is crying but my heart is happy
> View attachment 5378823


These are beautiful! I love the color red!


----------



## Ylesiya

My wallet is still crying but the heart is still happy 
What to do when the boutique manager offers you these? The only thing I could say is "yes of course!"


----------



## DS2006

Ylesiya said:


> My wallet is still crying but the heart is still happy
> What to do when the boutique manager offers you these? The only thing I could say is "yes of course!"
> 
> View attachment 5380350


My heart is happy for you!!! Are these yg?


----------



## Ylesiya

DS2006 said:


> My heart is happy for you!!! Are these yg?



Thank you  This is RG! I'll snap a pic with my RG 20 motif later


----------



## DS2006

Trying to complete some basics...wanted these for summer! Both are beautifully iridescent, but the 2nd picture only shows it on the Magic pendant.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Trying to complete some basics...wanted these for summer! Both are beautifully iridescent, but the 2nd picture only shows it on the Magic pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5380369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380370


Congratulations on your set!  It's beautiful!  MOP is my favorite of all stones.  Your set is gorgeous.


----------



## innerpeace85

My WG hammered 5 motif came in today. I will share pics once the bracelet come in after resizing.


----------



## sammix3

DS2006 said:


> Trying to complete some basics...wanted these for summer! Both are beautifully iridescent, but the 2nd picture only shows it on the Magic pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5380369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380370


I have these two pieces too and they’re perfect for summer


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Trying to complete some basics...wanted these for summer! Both are beautifully iridescent, but the 2nd picture only shows it on the Magic pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5380369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380370


So pretty!


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> My WG hammered 5 motif came in today. I will share pics once the bracelet come in after resizing.
> View attachment 5380406


So strange looks yg in pic! Congrats! I really want the necklace!


----------



## innerpeace85

lynne_ross said:


> So strange looks yg in pic! Congrats! I really want the necklace!


Now I see what you mean. I will share pics with the necklace once I get the bracelet after resizing.
Please get the necklace and be my twin !


----------



## DS2006

sammix3 said:


> I have these two pieces too and they’re perfect for summer


I have admired yours! I am debating about the matching earrings. Do you wear them often?


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Now I see what you mean. I will share pics with the necklace once I get the bracelet after resizing.
> Please get the necklace and be my twin !


Twins on the wg bracelet! I love your 10! I so wish they'd add the wg set to regular stock! I'd love to have a 20!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your set!  It's beautiful!  MOP is my favorite of all stones.  Your set is gorgeous.


Thank you! You know how much I love yours! I got off on a TSC tangent and had to get myself back on track with my VCA!


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Trying to complete some basics...wanted these for summer! Both are beautifully iridescent, but the 2nd picture only shows it on the Magic pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5380369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380370


Love your MOP set in WG! I am seeing iridescence on WG MOP for the first time. Does the magic size make a difference in terms of iridescence?


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Trying to complete some basics...wanted these for summer! Both are beautifully iridescent, but the 2nd picture only shows it on the Magic pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5380369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380370



So beautiful!!  Congrats on these gorgeous new pieces!


----------



## missie1

Ylesiya said:


> My wallet is still crying but the heart is still happy
> What to do when the boutique manager offers you these? The only thing I could say is "yes of course!"
> 
> View attachment 5380350


Beautiful


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Love your MOP set in WG! I am seeing iridescence on WG MOP for the first time. Does the magic size make a difference in terms of iridescence?



I think the larger the motif, the easier it is to see. However, the pictures the SA sent me of the pendant didn't show it and I almost didn't buy it! But my friend went back to the boutique and looked at it for me, and her video did show the iridescence!!!! I need to try to get a better picture of the bracelet, but I you may be able to see it a little in this picture.


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> Trying to complete some basics...wanted these for summer! Both are beautifully iridescent, but the 2nd picture only shows it on the Magic pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5380369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380370


Congratulations on completing your set! I love the iridescence.


----------



## babygirl416

I don't know what to get. I want to stack it with my cartier diamant necklace


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> Trying to complete some basics...wanted these for summer! Both are beautifully iridescent, but the 2nd picture only shows it on the Magic pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5380369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380370


These are so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> My WG hammered 5 motif came in today. I will share pics once the bracelet come in after resizing.
> View attachment 5380406


Omg congrats girl! Now your set is complete


----------



## glamourbag

DS2006 said:


> I think the larger the motif, the easier it is to see. However, the pictures the SA sent me of the pendant didn't show it and I almost didn't buy it! But my friend went back to the boutique and looked at it for me, and her video did show the iridescence!!!! I need to try to get a better picture of the bracelet, but I you may be able to see it a little in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 5380485


Congratulations on your two newest pieces. These motif are just so pretty with the wg.


----------



## glamourbag

innerpeace85 said:


> My WG hammered 5 motif came in today. I will share pics once the bracelet come in after resizing.
> View attachment 5380406


Congratulations! I can't wait to see more pics. All this white gold Alhambra has peeked a new interest


----------



## glamourbag

Ylesiya said:


> My wallet is still crying but the heart is still happy
> What to do when the boutique manager offers you these? The only thing I could say is "yes of course!"
> 
> View attachment 5380350


Lucky you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammix3

DS2006 said:


> I have admired yours! I am debating about the matching earrings. Do you wear them often?


I originally bought the WG mop VA earrings but then I exchanged them for the pave instead.  I wear the earrings all the time, even without my mop earrings.  I also got the WG magic bracelet when I want to be extra


----------



## AKCHL

Excited for my new piece, which I plan to pair with my new gemstone necklace and Marla Aaron lock for this summer.


----------



## LaBoisson

Is the long chain from VCA? It's beautiful.



AKCHL said:


> Excited for my new piece, which I plan to pair with my new gemstone necklace and Marla Aaron lock for this summer.


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> Trying to complete some basics...wanted these for summer! Both are beautifully iridescent, but the 2nd picture only shows it on the Magic pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5380369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380370


congratulations  so beautiful! Next up, what earrings will you pair them with?


----------



## DS2006

rosebean said:


> congratulations  so beautiful! Next up, what earrings will you pair them with?



I’ve been debating about that! I have the vintage pave earrings which I can wear (like @sammix3), but I am maybe considering the small wg polished Frivole if they ever come in stock again!!!


----------



## DS2006

babygirl416 said:


> I don't know what to get. I want to stack it with my cartier diamant necklace



Any vintage Alhambra or small Frivole pendant in the same metal would be nice!


----------



## liza213

Just received it this!!!


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> I’ve been debating about that! I have the vintage pave earrings which I can wear (like @sammix3), but I am maybe considering the small wg polished Frivole if they ever come in stock again!!!


Well, the WG pave will definitely pair well with your new beautiful Magic MOP. So No rush. Between the MOP earrings and the small frivole, I like MOP more. Just my preference.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! You know how much I love yours! I got off on a TSC tangent and had to get myself back on track with my VCA!


Glad you are back!  You have some gorgeous VCA goodies!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I’ve been debating about that! I have the vintage pave earrings which I can wear (like @sammix3), but I am maybe considering the small wg polished Frivole if they ever come in stock again!!!


For what it’s worth, my pet peeve about my WG MOP set is that it has a tendency to look silvery as you know.  The rainbow is only at certain angles, but overall, the MOP overtone is silver.  

I think if you add an all WG Frivole earring, the shiny “silver” of the earring might create an overall more silvery look.

For me, I would go with matching MOP or pave.  

Just my two cents.  Be sure you like that shiny WG because a WG piece with minimal diamonds can look like silver really fast.  You can test the look by sticking any shiny white metal/silver piece next to your ear.  I would prefer the focus to be more on the MOP as that to me is focal of the piece. 

It’s all preference of course.  Good luck on your future earrings!


----------



## 7777777

liza213 said:


> Just received it this!!!


I am considering this as well, it’s never available. Was it a special order?


----------



## cafecreme15

Picked up today after an almost 3 month wait (which flew by). Couldn’t be happier!! Snapped this pic quickly in store.


----------



## lolakitten

I have WG MOP earrings and i think i lucked out with their iridescence.  
(the dark edge is a shadow)


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> For what it’s worth, my pet peeve about my WG MOP set is that it has a tendency to look silvery as you know.  The rainbow is only at certain angles, but overall, the MOP overtone is silver.
> 
> I think if you add an all WG Frivole earring, the shiny “silver” of the earring might create an overall more silvery look.
> 
> For me, I would go with matching MOP or pave.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Be sure you like that shiny WG because a WG piece with minimal diamonds can look like silver really fast.  You can test the look by sticking any shiny white metal/silver piece next to your ear.  I would prefer the focus to be more on the MOP as that to me is focal of the piece.
> 
> It’s all preference of course.  Good luck on your future earrings!



I am a little nervous getting wg Frivole just because I have only tried on the yg and felt they were a little small. I was thinking the wg might show up a little more than the yg. But I agree that there is some risk to ordering those whenever that becomes possible.  I think I'd like the mop VA pair, but do you think that's too similar to the VA pave?  I just don't want all my combinations to look redundant.  Do you think I should keep the solid wg 5 motif since I have the wg mop now? I could wear the wg 5 motif with my turquoise Perlee earrings because I don't have a mate for those, although technically, those could be worn with the wg mop!


----------



## DS2006

lolakitten said:


> I have WG MOP earrings and i think i lucked out with their iridescence.
> (the dark edge is a shadow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381201


Yes, those are really beautiful!   I'd definitely want the iridescence to match my other pieces! I think you, @BigAkoya, and @rosebean  are convincing me I may need to get these!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> I have WG MOP earrings and i think i lucked out with their iridescence.
> (the dark edge is a shadow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381201


The iridescence on these is so stunning!


----------



## DS2006

liza213 said:


> Just received it this!!!


Is yours wg?? It's beautiful! Maybe all these wg special orders will give VCA an idea to add some more wg to the regular line eventually!


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> Picked up today after an almost 3 month wait (which flew by). Couldn’t be happier!! Snapped this pic quickly in store.


This is especially beautiful on you with your blonde hair!


----------



## lolakitten

DS2006 said:


> Yes, those are really beautiful!   I'd definitely want the iridescence to match my other pieces! I think you, @BigAkoya, and @rosebean  are convincing me I may need to get these!





eternallove4bag said:


> The iridescence on these is so stunning!


Thank you both   
It really was pure luck as they were the only pair around at the time.


----------



## nicole0612

lolakitten said:


> I have WG MOP earrings and i think i lucked out with their iridescence.
> (the dark edge is a shadow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381201


Incredible!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I am a little nervous getting wg Frivole just because I have only tried on the yg and felt they were a little small. I was thinking the wg might show up a little more than the yg. But I agree that there is some risk to ordering those whenever that becomes possible.  I think I'd like the mop VA pair, but do you think that's too similar to the VA pave?  I just don't want all my combinations to look redundant.  Do you think I should keep the solid wg 5 motif since I have the wg mop now? I could wear the wg 5 motif with my turquoise Perlee earrings because I don't have a mate for those, although technically, those could be worn with the wg mop!


For me, I would not get the WG Frivole earrings for two reasons...
I think the WG version has too much white metal.  For all metal, I like the YG much better.  WG in all metal just does not have the same glamorous look and definitely not in a flower design.  If it were a sleek contemporary design, it would look great, but not in a floral.  The second reason is I do not think Frivole matches Alhambra.  If these pieces were not VCA, I really do not think most people who attempt to coordinate would put them together.  I do realize people throw all their VCA pieces on and love doing so.  However, to me, just because it's VCA does not mean it matches.  I try to look at each piece without any brand, and for me, I do not think the quatrefoil beaded edges matches with the Frivole flower and definitely not in all metal flower.  That's just me though, and I know a lot of people wear both together. For a short while, I wore Frivole pave and Alhambra together, but it felt off to me, like I was just trying to wear pieces together just because they were VCA.  I no longer wear them together anymore.

On the pieces... and of course this is only my opinion...
I personally would not keep the WG 5 motif.  I think the MOP is stunning, and you can wear a set, bracelet, Magic necklace, and MOP earrings.  That would be so gorgeous yet very casual, an everyday look.   That would be your MOP set.

Then, you have your oynx set... Oynx Magic, VA pave earrings, and oynx pave 5 motif bracelet.  Another gorgeous set and not duplicative at all.

With your two bracelets, MOP bracelet and oynx pave bracelet, I think it's perfect.  I do not think the WG 5 motif adds much to your collection. If you were to get another bracelet, I would get a colorful stone.  For me, the beauty of Alhambra is the stones.

On redundancy...
I do not think in your case the VA pave earrings and VA MOP earrings are redundant at all as you view the VA pave as dressier.  The VA MOP would be a very wearable everyday piece.  I have a friend that has VA MOP earrings, and that is all she wears, no other jewelry except her wedding ring.  With her earrings alone, she makes a simple, but elegant statement.  I see her VA MOP earrings, and those earrings speak for themselves. The WG Frivole earrings would absolutely not make the same statement to me.

Personally, I 100% think you should get the MOP earrings.  You will see what I mean when you put them together with your other MOP pieces.  It just falls into place and adds polish to even the most casual outfits... shorts!  You can dress like a slob and still make the "casual elegance" statement with just a simple MOP set.  Hard to explain, but try the set, and I think you will love the look it projects.

Finally, on your turquoise earrings... do you really love love love them?  I know they are turquoise, and I love turquoise.  I came super close to buying a Perlee turquoise set, but aside from the earrings, the ring and bracelet didn't look great at all.  Hence for me, I did not get the earrings as I did not want to be stuck with just one turquoise piece and no buddy for it.  I only want pieces that I will wear regularly, and those earrings were not it for me.
Yes, you can wear them with your MOP (and even oynx if you want to go eclectic), but do you really love that look or are you forcing yourself to wear it because you have them.  If you don't love love love the turquoise Perlee earrings, I would sell them.

For me... if I had your fabulous pieces...
I would sell the WG 5 motif, sell the turquoise Perlee earrings, and get a WG MOP 20 motif.
I think seeing your love for long necklaces added to the fact you are not afraid of bold necklaces, a 20 motif would be fabulous on you.  You also mentioned it's on your list.  You already have the MOP earrings and bracelets.  For me, one can never have too many WG MOP pieces, and if VCA made more WG MOP, I would definitely add to my collection.  MOP really goes with everything, very versatile.  If you ever wanted to bling out with VCA, you could wear the WG MOP 20 with your Magic oynx for a black & white art deco look.  That would be gorgeous.  You already have the bracelets.  Your VCA theme would be two sets MOP and oynx, both of which are very interchangeable to mix and match depending on the different looks you want to create.

If you do not want the WG MOP 20 motif, you could get the Clover bangle.  That is a very versatile piece, and it would also go with your non-VCA pieces.  But for me, I would definitely sell the WG 5 motif and turquoise Perlee and get something else that adds to your collection.

Just my two cents.  I know it's 100% preference, but those are m thoughts for another point of view.  Hope that was helpful.


----------



## sammix3

DS2006 said:


> I’ve been debating about that! I have the vintage pave earrings which I can wear (like @sammix3), but I am maybe considering the small wg polished Frivole if they ever come in stock again!!!


I had those and sold them.  I would always reach for my pave VA earrings instead.  If you want WG Frivole I think you need the pave version


----------



## pinky7129

liza213 said:


> Just received it this!!!


Woohoo!
How long was your wait


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> For me, I would not get the WG Frivole earrings for two reasons...
> I think the WG version has too much white metal.  For all metal, I like the YG much better.  WG in all metal just does not have the same glamorous look and definitely not in a flower design.  If it were a sleek contemporary design, it would look great, but not in a floral.  The second reason is I do not think Frivole matches Alhambra.  If these pieces were not VCA, I really do not think most people who attempt to coordinate would put them together.  I do realize people throw all their VCA pieces on and love doing so.  However, to me, just because it's VCA does not mean it matches.  I try to look at each piece without any brand, and for me, I do not think the quatrefoil beaded edges matches with the Frivole flower and definitely not in all metal flower.  That's just me though, and I know a lot of people wear both together. For a short while, I wore Frivole pave and Alhambra together, but it felt off to me, like I was just trying to wear pieces together just because they were VCA.  I no longer wear them together anymore.
> 
> On the pieces... and of course this is only my opinion...
> I personally would not keep the WG 5 motif.  I think the MOP is stunning, and you can wear a set, bracelet, Magic necklace, and MOP earrings.  That would be so gorgeous yet very casual, an everyday look.   That would be your MOP set.
> 
> Then, you have your oynx set... Oynx Magic, VA pave earrings, and oynx pave 5 motif bracelet.  Another gorgeous set and not duplicative at all.
> 
> With your two bracelets, MOP bracelet and oynx pave bracelet, I think it's perfect.  I do not think the WG 5 motif adds much to your collection. If you were to get another bracelet, I would get a colorful stone.  For me, the beauty of Alhambra is the stones.
> 
> On redundancy...
> I do not think in your case the VA pave earrings and VA MOP earrings are redundant at all as you view the VA pave as dressier.  The VA MOP would be a very wearable everyday piece.  I have a friend that has VA MOP earrings, and that is all she wears, no other jewelry except her wedding ring.  With her earrings alone, she makes a simple, but elegant statement.  I see her VA MOP earrings, and those earrings speak for themselves. The WG Frivole earrings would absolutely not make the same statement to me.
> 
> Personally, I 100% think you should get the MOP earrings.  You will see what I mean when you put them together with your other MOP pieces.  It just falls into place and adds polish to even the most casual outfits... shorts!  You can dress like a slob and still make the "casual elegance" statement with just a simple MOP set.  Hard to explain, but try the set, and I think you will love the look it projects.
> 
> Finally, on your turquoise earrings... do you really love love love them?  I know they are turquoise, and I love turquoise.  I came super close to buying a Perlee turquoise set, but aside from the earrings, the ring and bracelet didn't look great at all.  Hence for me, I did not get the earrings as I did not want to be stuck with just one turquoise piece and no buddy for it.  I only want pieces that I will wear regularly, and those earrings were not it for me.
> Yes, you can wear them with your MOP (and even oynx if you want to go eclectic), but do you really love that look or are you forcing yourself to wear it because you have them.  If you don't love love love the turquoise Perlee earrings, I would sell them.
> 
> For me... if I had your fabulous pieces...
> I would sell the WG 5 motif, sell the turquoise Perlee earrings, and get a WG MOP 20 motif.
> I think seeing your love for long necklaces added to the fact you are not afraid of bold necklaces, a 20 motif would be fabulous on you.  You also mentioned it's on your list.  You already have the MOP earrings and bracelets.  For me, one can never have too many WG MOP pieces, and if VCA made more WG MOP, I would definitely add to my collection.  MOP really goes with everything, very versatile.  If you ever wanted to bling out with VCA, you could wear the WG MOP 20 with your Magic oynx for a black & white art deco look.  That would be gorgeous.  You already have the bracelets.  Your VCA theme would be two sets MOP and oynx, both of which are very interchangeable to mix and match depending on the different looks you want to create.
> 
> If you do not want the WG MOP 20 motif, you could get the Clover bangle.  That is a very versatile piece, and it would also go with your non-VCA pieces.  But for me, I would definitely sell the WG 5 motif and turquoise Perlee and get something else that adds to your collection.
> 
> Just my two cents.  I know it's 100% preference, but those are m thoughts for another point of view.  Hope that was helpful.



Thank you SO much for thinking this through so thoroughly for me! It is definitely helpful to get the views of others!  I want to be very careful, because I want some variety and don't want an all Alhambra VCA collection. I know that the wg onyx and mop sets will be my most worn, and I gave up my yg lapis bracelet for that reason. I really didn't want that much money tied up in a special piece I would very rarely wear (although I did adore it!).  I knew I'd wear the wg onyx pave sooo much more! So I am definitely on board with occasionally letting something go that really doesn't fit a need in my collection.  

I think I will get the wg mop VA earrings since they can be my casual pair. One pair of pave VA just isn't enough variety for me in wg. I am still pondering the wg mop 20 (or some other 20), and I will have to admit, the wg Perlee Clover is my favorite bangle of all time. I doubt I'd be willing to pay the price of that bangle after another price increase, and they aren't allowing new orders. So that just may not be meant to be.  I could get the signature and pearls of gold bangles but don't love them nearly as much as the clover. On the other hand, they are more casual. I am open to letting the solid wg VA bracelet go. The turquoise earrings were so reasonable that I don't care whether keep them or not, but I do have a gorgeous and larger pair of turquoise earrings in yg by Elizabeth Locke, so I maybe don't need both (or I might get a couple TSC turquoise pieces). I don't care for the other Perlee turquoise pieces, either.

If I can get my wg VCA Alhambra set settled, I think I would love just a few yg pieces because I would love the pop of color of carnelian and blue agate, at least in bracelets. I could wear them with my solid gold 5 motif if I wanted. I would also potentially consider the solid gold 20 since it is such an iconic piece, however, I will have a nice set of TSC in yellow gold including a long necklace, so I don't want to overdo yg, either.  I have been strongly considering the yg large polished Frivole earrings (but have never had a chance to try them on!), and I suppose I could get a pendant or ring to go with that.  I do tend to agree that the yg looks good in a floral design like Frivole.  I have one other very lucky new SO piece I haven't revealed as I have to decide whether I want to buy another piece to go with it!

So much to consider and so many great pieces from which to choose (other than almost nothing is currently in stock)!!! I just really need to get my wish list in order and let go of pieces I don't need!!! Thanks again!


----------



## DS2006

sammix3 said:


> I had those and sold them.  I would always reach for my pave VA earrings instead.  If you want WG Frivole I think you need the pave version


Ha! Too funny! Maybe I will learn from your experiences! I still might get the mop earrings just in case I want to wear them sometimes with just the bracelet.  My pave VA pair aren't really daily wear for me (but I love them!).  I think you and BigA have talked me out of the polished wg Frivole!  I agree that the pave version is outstanding...I just probably wouldn't wear them often enough to justify getting them! Thanks for your help!

****
My apologies for this long discussion in this particular thread! I probably should have moved it to the discussion thread!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Thank you SO much for thinking this through so thoroughly for me! It is definitely helpful to get the views of others!  I want to be very careful, because I want some variety and don't want an all Alhambra VCA collection. I know that the wg onyx and mop sets will be my most worn, and I gave up my yg lapis bracelet for that reason. I really didn't want that much money tied up in a special piece I would very rarely wear (although I did adore it!).  I knew I'd wear the wg onyx pave sooo much more! So I am definitely on board with occasionally letting something go that really doesn't fit a need in my collection.
> 
> I think I will get the wg mop VA earrings since they can be my casual pair. One pair of pave VA just isn't enough variety for me in wg. I am still pondering the wg mop 20 (or some other 20), and I will have to admit, the wg Perlee Clover is my favorite bangle of all time. I doubt I'd be willing to pay the price of that bangle after another price increase, and they aren't allowing new orders. So that just may not be meant to be.  I could get the signature and pearls of gold bangles but don't love them nearly as much as the clover. On the other hand, they are more casual. I am open to letting the solid wg VA bracelet go. The turquoise earrings were so reasonable that I don't care whether keep them or not, but I do have a gorgeous and larger pair of turquoise earrings in yg by Elizabeth Locke, so I maybe don't need both (or I might get a couple TSC turquoise pieces). I don't care for the other Perlee turquoise pieces, either.
> 
> If I can get my wg VCA Alhambra set settled, I think I would love just a few yg pieces because I would love the pop of color of carnelian and blue agate, at least in bracelets. I could wear them with my solid gold 5 motif if I wanted. I would also potentially consider the solid gold 20 since it is such an iconic piece, however, I will have a nice set of TSC in yellow gold including a long necklace, so I don't want to overdo yg, either.  I have been strongly considering the yg large polished Frivole earrings (but have never had a chance to try them on!), and I suppose I could get a pendant or ring to go with that.  I do tend to agree that the yg looks good in a floral design like Frivole.  I have one other very lucky new SO piece I haven't revealed as I have to decide whether I want to buy another piece to go with it!
> 
> So much to consider and so many great pieces from which to choose (other than almost nothing is currently in stock)!!! I just really need to get my wish list in order and let go of pieces I don't need!!! Thanks again!


I agree with BigA. If you want to streamline collection and diversify from Alhambra I would sell wg 5 and get the wg clover perlee. Price increase is usually only 5%, so should not be a big amount year/year price if you buy next year. The wg perlee would go well with Alhambra, giving you more variety and mixing and matching. You could then get frivole earrings in yg to build a yg set.


----------



## AKCHL

LaBoisson said:


> Is the long chain from VCA? It's beautiful.



Yes, it’s the 70cm chain


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> This is especially beautiful on you with your blonde hair!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with BigA. If you want to streamline collection and diversify from Alhambra I would sell wg 5 and get the wg clover perlee. Price increase is usually only 5%, so should not be a big amount year/year price if you buy next year. The wg perlee would go well with Alhambra, giving you more variety and mixing and matching. You could then get frivole earrings in yg to build a yg set.



Thank you so much for your reply! I like those ideas so much! I really, really hope the eventual price increase isn't much. I heard Bulgari just had a 10% increase, and I hope VCA would not do that when we have so little we can buy right now!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Thank you SO much for thinking this through so thoroughly for me! It is definitely helpful to get the views of others!  I want to be very careful, because I want some variety and don't want an all Alhambra VCA collection. I know that the wg onyx and mop sets will be my most worn, and I gave up my yg lapis bracelet for that reason. I really didn't want that much money tied up in a special piece I would very rarely wear (although I did adore it!).  I knew I'd wear the wg onyx pave sooo much more! So I am definitely on board with occasionally letting something go that really doesn't fit a need in my collection.
> 
> I think I will get the wg mop VA earrings since they can be my casual pair. One pair of pave VA just isn't enough variety for me in wg. I am still pondering the wg mop 20 (or some other 20), and I will have to admit, the wg Perlee Clover is my favorite bangle of all time. I doubt I'd be willing to pay the price of that bangle after another price increase, and they aren't allowing new orders. So that just may not be meant to be.  I could get the signature and pearls of gold bangles but don't love them nearly as much as the clover. On the other hand, they are more casual. I am open to letting the solid wg VA bracelet go. The turquoise earrings were so reasonable that I don't care whether keep them or not, but I do have a gorgeous and larger pair of turquoise earrings in yg by Elizabeth Locke, so I maybe don't need both (or I might get a couple TSC turquoise pieces). I don't care for the other Perlee turquoise pieces, either.
> 
> If I can get my wg VCA Alhambra set settled, I think I would love just a few yg pieces because I would love the pop of color of carnelian and blue agate, at least in bracelets. I could wear them with my solid gold 5 motif if I wanted. I would also potentially consider the solid gold 20 since it is such an iconic piece, however, I will have a nice set of TSC in yellow gold including a long necklace, so I don't want to overdo yg, either.  I have been strongly considering the yg large polished Frivole earrings (but have never had a chance to try them on!), and I suppose I could get a pendant or ring to go with that.  I do tend to agree that the yg looks good in a floral design like Frivole.  I have one other very lucky new SO piece I haven't revealed as I have to decide whether I want to buy another piece to go with it!
> 
> So much to consider and so many great pieces from which to choose (other than almost nothing is currently in stock)!!! I just really need to get my wish list in order and let go of pieces I don't need!!! Thanks again!


If you have to blow your entire lifetime VCA budget on just one more piece, I would get the Clover bangle. You love it, and I think you will always wish for it in your heart.  You may not want anymore VCA after the Clover.  For me, I would rather have two pieces that I love vs. 10 pieces that I like.

Yes, it's pricey, but it is such a wearable piece.  In terms of diamonds, it is not blingy in-your-face at all as there is a lot of metal. The beauty of the piece is the intricate artwork of the clovers.  There is no other piece like this.

Take price out of the equation when thinking if you can wear it as an everyday piece.  You absolutely can.  My friend has a $50K pair of diamond stud earrings.  She wears them all the time, every day.  The irony is that while they are expensive, they are boring.  Just simple plain studs, and even she says that.  Truth be told, these days, no one bats an eye at large diamond studs.  Why?  Because diamond bling is everywhere, for every day wear. 

This is the same for the Clover bangle, very wearable, for every day.
I think you will love the Clover once you have it.   I think since you are a repeat client, you will be able to order one.

Finally, I want to add... most mod shots here on TPF are very dressy to me, and it is not real life, aside from work.
Hence these mod shots create the illusion that VCA can only be worn dressed up.  I am not a big poster of mod shots, but the few that I do are with me in shorts and a striped top!  That is my real life, and my VCA pieces fit right in!    

I am 100% sure your VCA pieces and Clover will fit right in with your outfits!
I hope I was encouraging!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I like those ideas so much! I really, really hope the eventual price increase isn't much. I heard Bulgari just had a 10% increase, and I hope VCA would not do that when we have so little we can buy right now!


Yes Bulgari has been increasing so much year over year. I don’t see vca doing that but who knows. I buy in UK while I have no pounds, so I am already subject to currency movement and watch that closer then price increases. You really can not order the clover? I seem to have mo issues ordering over here.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> If you have to blow your entire lifetime VCA budget on just one more piece, I would get the Clover bangle. You love it, and I think you will always wish for it in your heart.  You may not want anymore VCA after the Clover.  For me, I would rather have two pieces that I love vs. 10 pieces that I like.
> 
> Yes, it's pricey, but it is such a wearable piece.  In terms of diamonds, it is not blingy in-your-face at all as there is a lot of metal. The beauty of the piece is the intricate artwork of the clovers.  There is no other piece like this.
> 
> Take price out of the equation when thinking if you can wear it as an everyday piece.  You absolutely can.  My friend has a $50K pair of diamond stud earrings.  She wears them all the time, every day.  The irony is that while they are expensive, they are boring.  Just simple plain studs, and even she says that.  Truth be told, these days, no one bats an eye at large diamond studs.  Why?  Because diamond bling is everywhere, for every day wear.
> 
> This is the same for the Clover bangle, very wearable, for every day.
> I think you will love the Clover once you have it.   I think since you are a repeat client, you will be able to order one.
> 
> Finally, I want to add... most mod shots here on TPF are very dressy to me, and it is not real life, aside from work.
> Hence these mod shots create the illusion that VCA can only be worn dressed up.  I am not a big poster of mod shots, but the few that I do are with me in shorts and a striped top!  That is my real life, and my VCA pieces fit right in!
> 
> I am 100% sure your VCA pieces and Clover will fit right in with your outfits!
> I hope I was encouraging!


Agree with this!
I wear my noeud and cluster earrings yesterday for a boardwalk walk with a friend. I was wearing a jumper and flip flops. No need to ‘dress up’ to enjoy the pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Agree with this!
> I wear my noeud and cluster earrings yesterday for a boardwalk walk with a friend. I was wearing a jumper and flip flops. No need to ‘dress up’ to enjoy the pieces.


I bet you looked fabulous!  I love your Noeud, and I love those cluster earrings.  The design is gorgeous.  We need to see more photos!  

And ahem... where's the family?  I see they need more enticement to grace us with their presence.  
Okay, I rolled up my sleeves and even cut them up this time for Oynx and Opal.  Fresh and yummy!


----------



## DS2006

Thanks so much, @BigAkoya and @lynne_ross!  I think you are right about buying something I really love as opposed to many odds and ends. I need to check on the current status of ordering. The last I heard they were not taking any orders specifically for Perlee Clover (or Frivole Large)! They must have had massive numbers of orders for that bracelet, and for good reason! Its so beautiful!  I really wouldn't care how long it took. If you can wear Noeud with flip flops, Lynne, I should be just fine!  I am already wearing flip flops here in the South (US)! 

Last hypothetical question....Clover in wg or yg assuming I am adding more yg?  I think it is beautiful in all three metals!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Thanks so much, @BigAkoya and @lynne_ross!  I think you are right about buying something I really love as opposed to many odds and ends. I need to check on the current status of ordering. The last I heard they were not taking any orders specifically for Perlee Clover (or Frivole Large)! They must have had massive numbers of orders for that bracelet, and for good reason! Its so beautiful!  I really wouldn't care how long it took. If you can wear Noeud with flip flops, Lynne, I should be just fine!  I am already wearing flip flops here in the South (US)!
> 
> Last hypothetical question....Clover in wg or yg assuming I am adding more yg?  I think it is beautiful in all three metals!


The Clover is gorgeous in all metals.  For me, I prefer to wearing the same brand at the same time if possible.  This means I would get the Clover in WG since you have a lot of VCA WG.  I think it stays great with your theme.  Plus, on days when you don't want to bother with a necklace, you can wear your WG Clover with your VA pave earrings.  Or just diamond studs.  Or pearl studs.  All so casual chic!  

I know you have other YG pieces (e.g. TSC), but somehow, I think mixing TSC with VCA does not quite create the same impact and look.  This means now you will the  need to get more VCA YG pieces and go down that rat hole.  Finally, there is a lot of metal in the Clover, so to me, a YG Clover is really a lot of YG metal.  I know you're getting back into YG, but that's a lot of YG to me for a bangle, so think if you like that look for a bangle.  

I personally do not like the idea of one lonely YG VCA piece, especially this pricey piece that you can now only wear it with other non-VCA YG pieces.  Nope... the gorgeous Clover needs to be worn with his other VCA buddies!  

My vote goes for WG in keeping with your WG VCA pieces.  Very easy to mix and match!  
For YG, you have your TSC pieces which can be your gorgeous YG collection.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Thanks so much, @BigAkoya and @lynne_ross!  I think you are right about buying something I really love as opposed to many odds and ends. I need to check on the current status of ordering. The last I heard they were not taking any orders specifically for Perlee Clover (or Frivole Large)! They must have had massive numbers of orders for that bracelet, and for good reason! Its so beautiful!  I really wouldn't care how long it took. If you can wear Noeud with flip flops, Lynne, I should be just fine!  I am already wearing flip flops here in the South (US)!
> 
> Last hypothetical question....Clover in wg or yg assuming I am adding more yg?  I think it is beautiful in all three metals!


Hard choice! I could not decide between yg and wg. I ended up with yg first since I was wearing more yg at the time. Now that I am wearing wg a lot too I think both will get equal wear. So I would get whichever metal you would wear more as the design is beautiful on both.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Yes Bulgari has been increasing so much year over year. I don’t see vca doing that but who knows. I buy in UK while I have no pounds, so I am already subject to currency movement and watch that closer then price increases. You really can not order the clover? I seem to have mo issues ordering over here.


Yes heard that clover Perlee deposits are in high hundreds in US.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Yes heard that clover Perlee deposits are in high hundreds in US.


That is crazy!! Stock seems worse there.


----------



## 7h5f921

I am sitting here on a plane back home from Paris and all I can do is STARE at my beautiful new malachite bracelet. I worry it will be hard to keep looking new since the stone is so soft and easy to scratch but the colors…. Wow. I am thrilled to have it!


----------



## lisawhit

sammix3 said:


> I had those and sold them.  I would always reach for my pave VA earrings instead.  If you want WG Frivole I think you need the pave version


totally agree with this, pave vintage alhambra and pave small frivole....
I'm waiting for my small pave frivole to come in (any day now) and I don't have any desire for any other vintage Alhambra or frivole earrings....checks all the boxes
new slogan pave all day


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> totally agree with this, pave vintage alhambra and pave small frivole....
> I'm waiting for my small pave frivole to come in (any day now) and I don't have any desire for any other vintage Alhambra or frivole earrings....checks all the boxes
> new slogan pave all day


+1 with @sammix3 @lisawhit 

@DS2006 I feel if we have the pave VA and pave Frivole earrings in small, that’s all the pave earrings one needs or honestly will reach out for (at least in my case which I do repeatedly)


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I like those ideas so much! I really, really hope the eventual price increase isn't much. I heard Bulgari just had a 10% increase, and I hope VCA would not do that when we have so little we can buy right now!


@DS2006 I looked at the price increase that Bvlgari had on the 15th and wanted to scream in frustration! 10% on a nearly 30k bracelet is more than just substantial. It’s downright crazy. But, I don’t think I have seen VCA do that insane of a price increase before. At least not to my knowledge.


----------



## Lien

7h5f921 said:


> I am sitting here on a plane back home from Paris and all I can do is STARE at my beautiful new malachite bracelet. I worry it will be hard to keep looking new since the stone is so soft and easy to scratch but the colors…. Wow. I am thrilled to have it!
> 
> View attachment 5381565



I love malachite.  I've yet to own it, but have been pondering at least one item.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 I looked at the price increase that Bvlgari had on the 15th and wanted to scream in frustration! 10% on a nearly 30k bracelet is more than just substantial. It’s downright crazy. But, I don’t think I have seen VCA do that insane of a price increase before. At least not to my knowledge.


I think Bvlgari wants to play in the big leagues; hence their strategy to increase the price creating the perception they are equal to the big jewelers.  You know how I feel about Bvlgari.  LVMH (owners of Bvlgari) is going to make them the Italian version of LV. 

If you really love the Serpenti, it would be worth it. 
But.. seeing your style... I personally think the RG Pave Love would be ten times more awesome with your VCA bangles. 
Just my two cents.    
This one:   #LOVE# bracelet, diamond-paved (cartier.com)


----------



## Lien

DS2006 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I like those ideas so much! I really, really hope the eventual price increase isn't much. I heard *Bulgari just had a 10% increase*, and I hope VCA would not do that when we have so little we can buy right now!



That's just CRIMINAL!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I think Bvlgari wants to play in the big leagues; hence their strategy to increase the price creating the perception they are equal to the big jewelers.  You know how I feel about Bvlgari.  LVMH (owners of Bvlgari) is going to make them the Italian version of LV.
> 
> If you really love the Serpenti, it would be worth it.
> But.. seeing your style... I personally think the RG Pave Love would be ten times more awesome with your VCA bangles.
> Just my two cents.
> This one:   #LOVE# bracelet, diamond-paved (cartier.com)


I feel like all luxury brands are taking full advantage of the inventory shortages and trying to play in the big leagues as you said. Tiffany had a massive price increase in January this year and is scheduled for another one before the year end. Ditto with Bvlgari. They just had one and another one is supposedly scheduled for Fall. Cartier and VCA are both rumored to be heading towards one themselves. It’s just too hard to keep up and beat these price increases so for me personally, I am just going to get what I want when I want. Fortunately or unfortunately, the Bvlgari Serpenti is the next ‘one’ for me.

I have played the devils advocate on that one for sometime now. I went through my phases of ‘too edgy’, ‘not classic enough’, ‘it’s a snake’, ‘it’s a brand that I don’t want anything else from because their deigns don’t speak to me as VCA designs do’, ‘too expensive’, ‘it does not have a hinge and because of the wired mechanism I might break the bracelet itself’… as much as I pride myself on being a rational person, I also know when I make up my mind 100% there’s no stopping me. And when I get something I know I will wear the heck out of it. Bottom line, I love the bracelet and I am getting it. Maybe next month, maybe next year.

The pave love bracelet in RG is not a must have for me at this point. Maybe in the future, after I torture myself and my friends over whether to get it or not, the way I do with every piece before I actually get it


----------



## sammix3

lisawhit said:


> totally agree with this, pave vintage alhambra and pave small frivole....
> I'm waiting for my small pave frivole to come in (any day now) and I don't have any desire for any other vintage Alhambra or frivole earrings....checks all the boxes
> new slogan pave all day


Did you get the same gold for pave VA and Frivole?  I have WG in VA and RG with pink sapphire for Frivole but I still want the RG pave VA earrings then I’ll be done.


----------



## m_ichele

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 I looked at the price increase that Bvlgari had on the 15th and wanted to scream in frustration! 10% on a nearly 30k bracelet is more than just substantial. It’s downright crazy. But, I don’t think I have seen VCA do that insane of a price increase before. At least not to my knowledge.


I’m brand new to VCA and I ordered the 10 motif guilloche 2-3 weeks ago. I texted the SA yesterday and she commented I ordered at a good time because there’s supposed to be a 4-8% increase mid May here in the US. I don’t know if that will apply anywhere else.


----------



## eternallove4bag

m_ichele said:


> I’m brand new to VCA and I ordered the 10 motif guilloche 2-3 weeks ago. I texted the SA yesterday and she commented I ordered at a good time because there’s supposed to be a 4-8% increase mid May here in the US. I don’t know if that will apply anywhere else.


Wow, hadn’t heard of an impending price increase from VCA but not surprised. Sooner or later, they were bound to have one. I am so happy you were able to order your 10 motif guilloche. What a great piece to start your VCA journey with! Congrats.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 I looked at the price increase that Bvlgari had on the 15th and wanted to scream in frustration! 10% on a nearly 30k bracelet is more than just substantial. It’s downright crazy. But, I don’t think I have seen VCA do that insane of a price increase before. At least not to my knowledge.


Bulgari is increasing that serpentine line very aggressively since the pandemic.


----------



## DS2006

[QUOTE="eternallove4bag, post: 35114130, member: 518488"

The pave love bracelet in RG is not a must have for me at this point. Maybe in the future, after I torture myself and my friends over whether to get it or not, the way I do with every piece before I actually get it 
[/QUOTE]

Your last sentence describes me completely!!! I am sure people here have noticed!  

(I appreciate the advice regarding pave Frivole, @eternallove4bag, @sammix3, and @lisawhit ! I do love those!)


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Maybe in the future, after I torture myself and my friends over whether to get it or not, the way I do with every piece before I actually get it





eternallove4bag said:


> Maybe in the future, after I torture myself and my friends over whether to get it or not, the way I do with every piece before I actually get it


I'm so glad to hear that I'm not the only one who does this!


----------



## nightbefore

@DS2006 probably I am too late for the discussion but, I have another suggestion if I may…  I know that you favour WG but also collect YG, so I was thinking… I think YG MOP bracelet, magic necklace and vintage earrings would be a great set. This way you also have the option to wear magic necklace long. I think YG MOP is so versatile and easy to wear. Later you can also get the YG frivole and wear them together  I think your WG pave VA earrings are amazing, you have also the onyx bracelet and magic necklace these pieces go incredibly well together. In this case since you collect more WG, you can get the clover in WG. This way you can avoid SO’s and have a very cohesive and versatile collection. For sure you can also sell the WG and YG hammered gold to avoid redundancy. Just my two cents…


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> I'm so glad to hear that I'm not the only one who does this!


Me as well lol.


----------



## lisawhit

sammix3 said:


> Did you get the same gold for pave VA and Frivole?  I have WG in VA and RG with pink sapphire for Frivole but I still want the RG pave VA earrings then I’ll be done.


Yes, I have yellow gold vintage alhambra pave earrings and yellow gold small frivole pave earrings...


----------



## eternallove4bag

@DS2006 @Happyish @missie1 I am so glad to be such great company


----------



## DS2006

nightbefore said:


> @DS2006 probably I am too late for the discussion but, I have another suggestion if I may…  I know that you favour WG but also collect YG, so I was thinking… I think YG MOP bracelet, magic necklace and vintage earrings would be a great set. This way you also have the option to wear magic necklace long. I think YG MOP is so versatile and easy to wear. Later you can also get the YG frivole and wear them together  I think your WG pave VA earrings are amazing, you have also the onyx bracelet and magic necklace these pieces go incredibly well together. In this case since you collect more WG, you can get the clover in WG. This way you can avoid SO’s and have a very cohesive and versatile collection. For sure you can also sell the WG and YG hammered gold to avoid redundancy. Just my two cents…



Well, the yg mop set was something I agonized over!!! The yg mop did have all the pieces I preferred, but I thought the cool wg would look good in the summer. So I’ve already bought wg mop short Magic pendant and bracelet mainly because they became available!!! I absolutely love Temple St Clair in YG so was kind of focusing on that for yg since it’s hard to access VCA. Yet, I still love VCA and think I am wanting a few more things including other metals!  I love all your ideas. I just kind of had my mind set on wg mop even though I really prefer the long Magic pendant. I’ll probably second guess myself on that! Thank you so much!


----------



## sammix3

lisawhit said:


> Yes, I have yellow gold vintage alhambra pave earrings and yellow gold small frivole pave earrings...


I think my want for the RG VA is still justified even though I have the RG Frivole hehe


----------



## lisawhit

sammix3 said:


> I think my want for the RG VA is still justified even though I have the RG Frivole hehe


absolutely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Bulgari is increasing that serpentine line very aggressively since the pandemic.


@missie1 Right? I guess they are taking advantage of the fact that it’s really popular right now and want to elevate it to ‘non-reachable’ price points for us mere mortals


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> @missie1 Right? I guess they are taking advantage of the fact that it’s really popular right now and want to elevate it to ‘non-reachable’ price points for us mere mortals


That’s definitely what they are doing and to be honest im not sure about it being truly timeless like VCA and Cartier.


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> I think the larger the motif, the easier it is to see. However, the pictures the SA sent me of the pendant didn't show it and I almost didn't buy it! But my friend went back to the boutique and looked at it for me, and her video did show the iridescence!!!! I need to try to get a better picture of the bracelet, but I you may be able to see it a little in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 5380485


Yes. Love the iridescence.


----------



## LKNN

So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
Pave/ gmop 20 in rg 
VA pave earrings in rg

When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20. 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## DS2006

LKNN said:


> So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
> Pave/ gmop 20 in rg
> VA pave earrings in rg
> 
> When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
> Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
> The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
> Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20.
> Thanks for letting me share



Congratulations on an incredible first VCA purchase! The RG gmop pave necklace is absolutely gorgeous, and of course, the earrings are the perfect choice! Please post a picture wearing the 20 when you have time. It’s a beautiful  piece!


----------



## LKNN

DS2006 said:


> Congratulations on an incredible first VCA purchase! The RG gmop pave necklace is absolutely gorgeous, and of course, the earrings are the perfect choice! Please post a picture wearing the 20 when you have time. It’s a beautiful  piece!


Here's one for now.


----------



## missie1

LKNN said:


> So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
> Pave/ gmop 20 in rg
> VA pave earrings in rg
> 
> When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
> Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
> The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
> Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20.
> Thanks for letting me share


 Congratulations on your new pieces.  You went big and I absolutely love love this 20 motif.  The gmop is divine and I love how your shows the light iridescence of the saturation.  This is perfection.


----------



## LKNN

missie1 said:


> Congratulations on your new pieces.  You went big and I absolutely love love this 20 motif.  The gmop is divine and I love how your shows the light iridescence of the saturation.  This is perfection.


Thank you so much! I just love gmop's iridescent nature.


----------



## nicole0612

LKNN said:


> So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
> Pave/ gmop 20 in rg
> VA pave earrings in rg
> 
> When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
> Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
> The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
> Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20.
> Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful 20 motif! Your kitty is very adorable also. I think the shade of GMOP in your necklace is just gorgeous.


----------



## LKNN

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful 20 motif! Your kitty is very adorable also. I think the shade of GMOP in your necklace is just gorgeous.


Thank you thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LKNN said:


> So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
> Pave/ gmop 20 in rg
> VA pave earrings in rg
> 
> When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
> Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
> The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
> Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20.
> Thanks for letting me share





LKNN said:


> Here's one for now.


Many congrats on such gorgeous pieces to start your VCA journey with! I love the combo of GMOP and pave in RG.


----------



## LKNN

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats on such gorgeous pieces to start your VCA journey with! I love the combo of GMOP and pave in RG.


Thank you! The combo is such a natural fit. Your rg/gmop pieces were quite the enablers!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LKNN said:


> Thank you! The combo is such a natural fit. Your rg/gmop pieces were quite the enablers!


Aww thank you!


----------



## lana9993

missie1 said:


> Bulgari is increasing that serpentine line very aggressively since the pandemic.


11% apparently.. was there yesterday and the SA told me


----------



## glamourbag

LKNN said:


> So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
> Pave/ gmop 20 in rg
> VA pave earrings in rg
> 
> When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
> Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
> The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
> Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20.
> Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful, beautiful pieces. Congratulations.


----------



## valerie_hh

7777777 said:


> May I ask where you ordered them? I tried to order two motif earrings in USA and they said they do not take orders for this piece.


I’m from Singapore. There’s worldwide shortage actually. I’m pretty close to my SA so she allowed me to place order. But that was back in December. You can however, certainly indicate your interest and try to ask them to let you know when it arrives. Another boutique in Singapore tells me they generally don’t accept orders anymore unless it’s stuff like ring/watch. So do msg your SA often if there’s something you are keen in.


----------



## valerie_hh

I really love malachite!
@LuckyMe14. Beautiful set you got there.
Recently there’s been malachite stock available in my local boutique. I saw this beautiful set of malachite Alhambra earrings. When I decide to enquire abt it the next day, they were all gone! My SA tells me a lot of items don’t even hit the shelves and already gone to clients who placed interest/wishlist. It’s definitely harder to get items these days


----------



## Happyish

LKNN said:


> So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
> Pave/ gmop 20 in rg
> VA pave earrings in rg
> 
> When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
> Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
> The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
> Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20.
> Thanks for letting me share


Just gorgeous--such an elegant set you can wear all the time. Wear it well and in good health and happiness!


----------



## rosebean

LKNN said:


> So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
> Pave/ gmop 20 in rg
> VA pave earrings in rg
> 
> When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
> Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
> The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
> Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20.
> Thanks for letting me share


Pure joy just looking at them. congratulations on your big bold beautiful first pieces.


----------



## LuckyMe14

valerie_hh said:


> I really love malachite!
> @LuckyMe14. Beautiful set you got there.
> Recently there’s been malachite stock available in my local boutique. I saw this beautiful set of malachite Alhambra earrings. When I decide to enquire abt it the next day, they were all gone! My SA tells me a lot of items don’t even hit the shelves and already gone to clients who placed interest/wishlist. It’s definitely harder to get items these days


Thanks so much! Yes it is hard to get some of the items nowadays... I love the earrings as well! Was debating on whether to get the necklace or earrings, but I have the small frivole earrings in YG which I love to wear so I thought a necklace would be better. Hope you come across new ones when you are in the market for it!


----------



## LuckyMe14

LKNN said:


> So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
> Pave/ gmop 20 in rg
> VA pave earrings in rg
> 
> When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
> Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
> The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
> Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20.
> Thanks for letting me share


This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lien

My new turquoise Lucky butterfly:


----------



## DS2006

Lien said:


> My new turquoise Lucky butterfly:
> 
> View attachment 5383254


Oh, Lien! So beautiful! Lucky you to find this beautiful turquoise piece!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LKNN said:


> So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
> Pave/ gmop 20 in rg
> VA pave earrings in rg
> 
> When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
> Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
> The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
> Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20.
> Thanks for letting me share


Fabulous choices - congratulations!!!


----------



## LKNN

Thank you ladies so much! I'm so grateful to have learned so much from each of you! 
...also happy that I am no longer just a lurker on this thread  



Notorious Pink said:


> Fabulous choices - congratulations!!!





LuckyMe14 said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!





rosebean said:


> Pure joy just looking at them. congratulations on your big bold beautiful first pieces.





rosebean said:


> Pure joy just looking at them. congratulations on your big bold beautiful first pieces.





Happyish said:


> Just gorgeous--such an elegant set you can wear all the time. Wear it well and in good health and happiness!





glamourbag said:


> Beautiful, beautiful pieces. Congratulations.





glamourbag said:


> Beautiful, beautiful pieces. Congratulations.





Happyish said:


> Just gorgeous--such an elegant set you can wear all the time. Wear it well and in good health and happiness!


----------



## LKNN

LuckyMe14 said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## LVinCali

Relatively new to VCA and finally made into a boutique for the first time (I had ordered items on-line).  Had such a nice visit, the SAs were really lovely.

I put a deposit down for 10-motif VA in onyx.  I won't be able to pick it up for a while (even if it arrives soon) and since I really didn't want to leave empty handed...  Picked up a simple MOP necklace to hold me over for a bit.


----------



## Bisoux78

LVinCali said:


> Relatively new to VCA and finally made into a boutique for the first time (I had ordered items on-line).  Had such a nice visit, the SAs were really lovely.
> 
> I put a deposit down for 10-motif VA in onyx.  I won't be able to pick it up for a while (even if it arrives soon) and since I really didn't want to leave empty handed...  Picked up a simple MOP necklace to hold me over for a bit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383867



For a split second there I thought I was looking at the Ginza Edition MOP! It looks big(ger) on you for some reason.


----------



## BWM

My new MA MOP pendant in WG:


----------



## LVinCali

Bisoux78 said:


> For a split second there I thought I was looking at the Ginza Edition MOP! It looks big(ger) on you for some reason.



Must be the angle as I am just average height and weight


----------



## A bottle of Red

LVinCali said:


> Relatively new to VCA and finally made into a boutique for the first time (I had ordered items on-line).  Had such a nice visit, the SAs were really lovely.
> 
> I put a deposit down for 10-motif VA in onyx.  I won't be able to pick it up for a while (even if it arrives soon) and since I really didn't want to leave empty handed...  Picked up a simple MOP necklace to hold me over for a bit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383867


Beautiful necklace & your green top looks exquisite


----------



## A bottle of Red

LKNN said:


> Thank you ladies so much! I'm so grateful to have learned so much from each of you!
> ...also happy that I am no longer just a lurker on this thread


Beautiful pieces enjoy!


----------



## cd0867

valerie_hh said:


> Waited 4 months for these! So happy with them! They look even better IRL.  I thought I would never get hold of these 2 motif MOP earrings that seem to be so elusive these days. Actually ordered these after watching singles inferno without realising the contestant was wearing fake vca. Anyway, they turned out to be so nice with a beautiful pink lustre! And the frivole minis are just so carefree to wear. I needed a pair of beautiful earrings that I can wear daily and these are perfect


Wow those earrings look great on you! How lucky of you. I actually placed a deposit for the two motif earrings back in December 2021. It’s almost 5 months and the status still shows as "still in production" when my SA last check it for me yesterday. Sigh I was deciding if I should continue to wait or use that deposit towards another piece on my wishlist. But your post gave a me a bit of hope  Crossing my fingers that it’ll be here soon.


----------



## cd0867

Ylesiya said:


> I love this shade of red.
> View attachment 5375046


Wow this shade of red is absolutely perfect. Does this look more orangey red or darker in natural lighting? Because some of the carnelian sweet alhambra necklaces that I’ve seen in the boutique the shade ranges from an orangey red to burgundy. The boutique lighting isn’t so great so I have a hard time deciding which shade to choose so it’s a true red that the earrings you posted.


----------



## DS2006

BWM said:


> My new MA MOP pendant in WG:
> 
> View attachment 5383970
> View attachment 5383971
> View attachment 5383972


Another great addition to your white gold VCA collection! Glad to be twins on this one!


----------



## looksjustright

Zodiaque medallion!


----------



## BigAkoya

BWM said:


> My new MA MOP pendant in WG:
> 
> View attachment 5383970
> View attachment 5383971
> View attachment 5383972


Looks beautiful!  Love WG and MOP!   Congratulations on your gorgeous new piece!


----------



## valerie_hh

cd0867 said:


> Wow those earrings look great on you! How lucky of you. I actually placed a deposit for the two motif earrings back in December 2021. It’s almost 5 months and the status still shows as "still in production" when my SA last check it for me yesterday. Sigh I was deciding if I should continue to wait or use that deposit towards another piece on my wishlist. But your post gave a me a bit of hope  Crossing my fingers that it’ll be here soon.



thanks! oh do wait for them. they are worth the wait i think. if you give it up, you will never get them again and keep thinknig about them.


----------



## Ylesiya

cd0867 said:


> Wow this shade of red is absolutely perfect. Does this look more orangey red or darker in natural lighting? Because some of the carnelian sweet alhambra necklaces that I’ve seen in the boutique the shade ranges from an orangey red to burgundy. The boutique lighting isn’t so great so I have a hard time deciding which shade to choose so it’s a true red that the earrings you posted.



No orange-y red, this is kinda exactly what I wanted. I don't like the brownish red and I hate to say my carnelian guilloche bracelet is something like that although it becomes a nice red in the sun! In dull light it is quite boring but I still love it and it's a special rare piece for me.

This pic by the way was taken in natural light in a normal room at my home, so this is kinda what it is in reality. I also noticed that boutique light changes the colour, so it is hard to say how the item will look not at the store! IMHO this harsh top light in VCA stores is one of the worst I've seen. When I try to take selfies there to see how the jewellery looks like on me, I always end up with dark circles under my eyes like I've been binge drinking for a week.

To illustrate what I am talking about, here is the pic of my necklace I sent for extension in the boutique light without any flash or post processing:



And here is the same necklace, photo taken by me at home with the same phone on a dull cloudy day. In real life the red looks not as dark as in the pics: I don't know why the phones can't pick it up properly. But you can see the difference between boutique photo and a "normal life" one. I think it also depends on the background: the necklace is lying on a green surface but the earrings are elevated and catch more light. When you look at them in reality, the shades of red actually do match very well: I was very lucky because I couldn't choose the necklace and had to take what I was given.


----------



## lulu-47

Ylesiya said:


> No orange-y red, this is kinda exactly what I wanted. I don't like the brownish red and I hate to say my carnelian guilloche bracelet is something like that although it becomes a nice red in the sun! In dull light it is quite boring but I still love it and it's a special rare piece for me.
> 
> This pic by the way was taken in natural light in a normal room at my home, so this is kinda what it is in reality. I also noticed that boutique light changes the colour, so it is hard to say how the item will look not at the store! IMHO this harsh top light in VCA stores is one of the worst I've seen. When I try to take selfies there to see how the jewellery looks like on me, I always end up with dark circles under my eyes like I've been binge drinking for a week.
> 
> To illustrate what I am talking about, here is the pic of my necklace I sent for extension in the boutique light without any flash or post processing:
> View attachment 5384784
> 
> 
> And here is the same necklace, photo taken by me at home with the same phone on a dull cloudy day. In real life the red looks not as dark as in the pics: I don't know why the phones can't pick it up properly. But you can see the difference between boutique photo and a "normal life" one. I think it also depends on the background: the necklace is lying on a green surface but the earrings are elevated and catch more light. When you look at them in reality, the shades of red actually do match very well: I was very lucky because I couldn't choose the necklace and had to take what I was given.
> 
> View attachment 5384786


Beautiful necklace! Congratulations!
I’m considering a piece in carnelian and have also decided I prefer orangey- red.
It’s so true what you say about the lighting in the boutique, I’m glad I’m not the only one who ends up looking like that in selfies taken there


----------



## Dlnc8818

Early Mother’s Day gift from DH


----------



## wisconsin

Dlnc8818 said:


> Early Mother’s Day gift from DH
> View attachment 5386437


Twins. This is the best and most comfortable ring.Get ready for compliments


----------



## lulu-47

wisconsin said:


> Twins. This is the best and most comfortable ring.Get ready for compliments





Dlnc8818 said:


> Early Mother’s Day gift from DH
> View attachment 5386437


Congratulations!
Second what @wisconsin says, I have the same and love it so much


----------



## Notorious Pink

Picked up the first of three SOs. 20 motif PG/Onyx. Posted this also in the Special Orders thread. LOVE!


----------



## glamourbag

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up the first of three SOs. 20 motif PG/Onyx. Posted this also in the Special Orders thread. LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5386765


Congratulations, its beautiful! I think I prefer Onyx with RG actually. Seems less of a harsh contrast (which I find myself not liking lately).


----------



## Klaneckya

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up the first of three SOs. 20 motif PG/Onyx. Posted this also in the Special Orders thread. LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5386765


Beautiful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations, its beautiful! I think I prefer Onyx with RG actually. Seems less of a harsh contrast (which I find myself not liking lately).



Thank you! Thats *exactly* what I think - it appears softer with the PG



Klaneckya said:


> Beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up the first of three SOs. 20 motif PG/Onyx. Posted this also in the Special Orders thread. LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5386765


This is really gorgeous! Vca should take a cue from this and make onyx and rg pieces. It is indeed softer than onyx and yg or wg and has a luxe look to it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> This is really gorgeous! Vca should take a cue from this and make onyx and rg pieces. It is indeed softer than onyx and yg or wg and has a luxe look to it.


I’m really surprised they dont offer this or PG/MOP, which is also beautiful. It seems like such an easy, no-brainer choice to offer them.


----------



## chiaoapple

LKNN said:


> So excited to share my very first VCA pieces!:
> Pave/ gmop 20 in rg
> VA pave earrings in rg
> 
> When I initially made my appointment with my SA (overseas) after months of planning, i was set on the 20 motif all pave in wg. Nonetheless, i asked my SA if she could also locate the pave/ gmop 20 and VA pave earrings in rg for me to try on, largely because i loved all the gmop/ rg pieces I've seen you guys post on here. I also asked to see the onyx / pave 20 in wg. I've only ever worn wg.
> Long story short, as all the options were being laid out on the tray in front of me... it was love at first sight-- I simply fell in love with the gmop/ pave 20!
> The 20 all pave in wg ended up just not being for me. On the whim i asked my SA to see the magic 16 all pave which she surprisingly had on-hand, but to try on only since it was spoken for. The piece was incredible and if i were to ever want to do a wg set, that would be the one... but it would need to be for a BIG wedding anniversary, DH and i decided. I included a mod shot of me wearing the 16 in the style that made me love it: choker/ necklace.
> Sorry for the horrid photos-- one of my camera lenses just got cracked. I also I flipped over one of the pave motifs in case anyone wanted to see what the back looks like in a rg altering 20.
> Thanks for letting me share


What an amazing first foray into VCA! It looks amazing on you — classic yet playful. I am so excited to see what you get next


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up the first of three SOs. 20 motif PG/Onyx. Posted this also in the Special Orders thread. LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5386765


Omg! Onyx in RG is STUNNING! Many congrats and thanks for the eye candy @Notorious Pink


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations, its beautiful! I think I prefer Onyx with RG actually. Seems less of a harsh contrast (which I find myself not liking lately).


Exactly!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m really surprised they dont offer this or PG/MOP, which is also beautiful. It seems like such an easy, no-brainer choice to offer them.


Right?  I really wonder given some of the other pieces they are just coming out with. Why don’t they just offer different combos of existing pieces. I am so drawn to this combo. It literally draws me in. Argh!  I was gonna stay away from SOs for a while!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

After a short visit to the SF store, we brought home the newest addition to my Mom’s collection. I can pretty much wear it with anything.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> After a short visit to the SF store, we brought home the newest addition to my Mom’s collection. I can pretty much wear it with anything.
> 
> View attachment 5387126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387129


STOP! I can’t unsee this, can I? … I mean seriously this is the one pendant I keep telling myself I don’t ‘need’ and now you go posting such fabulous pics of it! Sigh! Pure perfection! I know pendants isn’t for everyone but I just love them! Can your mom adopt me, pretty please?


----------



## hja

EpiFanatic said:


> After a short visit to the SF store, we brought home the newest addition to my Mom’s collection. I can pretty much wear it with anything.
> 
> View attachment 5387126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387129


It looks sensational on your mum! 

Your mum got the pendant I was contemplating a few months ago. Looks so lovely. You know... I couldn't get over the butterfly pendant. Asked my SA to look for the yellow sapphire butterfly and now waiting impatiently for the pendant to arrive at my store.


----------



## EpiFanatic

hja said:


> It looks sensational on your mum!
> 
> Your mum got the pendant I was contemplating a few months ago. Looks so lovely. You know... I couldn't get over the butterfly pendant. Asked my SA to look for the yellow sapphire butterfly and now waiting impatiently for the pendant to arrive at my store.


Thank you. This is me actually.  Yes, my mom first considered this in 2019.  I’m thrilled for her. Are you getting the yellow sapphire butterfly?


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> STOP! I can’t unsee this, can I? … I mean seriously this is the one pendant I keep telling myself I don’t ‘need’ and now you go posting such fabulous pics of it! Sigh! Pure perfection! I know pendants isn’t for everyone but I just love them! Can your mom adopt me, pretty please?


I’d advocate for you!  Wouldn’t sisters share?


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> I’d advocate for you!  Wouldn’t sisters share?


YES .. we have a deal!


----------



## Belle-brune

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up the first of three SOs. 20 motif PG/Onyx. Posted this also in the Special Orders thread. LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5386765


Will be gorgeous on you!


----------



## tenshix

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up the first of three SOs. 20 motif PG/Onyx. Posted this also in the Special Orders thread. LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5386765



LOVE this @Notorious Pink !! I agree the RG softens the whole look and I love that with the onyx which I find a bit harsh on YG. This is so romantic and classy. Modshots please!!!


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> After a short visit to the SF store, we brought home the newest addition to my Mom’s collection. I can pretty much wear it with anything.
> 
> View attachment 5387126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387129



Beautiful on you dear!!


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up the first of three SOs. 20 motif PG/Onyx. Posted this also in the Special Orders thread. LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5386765


So gorgeous! Congrats! I am so happy for you!


----------



## hja

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you. This is me actually.  Yes, my mom first considered this in 2019.  I’m thrilled for her. Are you getting the yellow sapphire butterfly?



Looks so lovely on you! The white MOP butterfly is truly an eye-catching piece. 

Sorry for mistaking your mum  thought it was your mum cos she looked so youngish when you posted in my MOP 2 butterfly thread. Yes, I have decided to get the yellow sapphire butterfly. I tried on the pink sapphire one which they had in-store and it was beautiful. But I decided to order a yellow sapphire one to go with some of my non-VCA yellow sapphire items. Can't wait!


----------



## DS2006

EpiFanatic said:


> After a short visit to the SF store, we brought home the newest addition to my Mom’s collection. I can pretty much wear it with anything.
> 
> View attachment 5387126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387129


The butterflies are one of the most beautiful VCA collections! I love the pg mop pendant on you!!!


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up the first of three SOs. 20 motif PG/Onyx. Posted this also in the Special Orders thread. LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5386765


Absolutely stunning.  I can’t wait to see the pave bracelet.


----------



## Bostonluxx21

jenaywins said:


> Hi all - wanted to share my two new pieces.
> 
> Perlee Clover and Perlee Pearls. Absolutely over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 4991578
> 
> View attachment 4991579
> 
> View attachment 4991584


Hi! Love the 5 motif grey mother of pearl  Is that in stores or special order only?


----------



## ksolo1977

My recent and first VCA purchase this past weekend. YG MOP magic one motif pendant.  Love the versatility of this necklace.  Had been debating between the 5 motif YG MOP and this necklace for a first purchase.


----------



## WingNut

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up the first of three SOs. 20 motif PG/Onyx. Posted this also in the Special Orders thread. LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5386765


LOVE!!!!


----------



## WingNut

ksolo1977 said:


> My recent and first VCA purchase this past weekend. YG MOP magic one motif pendant.  Love the versatility of this necklace.  Had been debating between the 5 motif YG MOP and this necklace for a first purchase.


I like how you looped the chain....may have to try it with mine.


----------



## jenayb

Bostonluxx21 said:


> Hi! Love the 5 motif grey mother of pearl  Is that in stores or special order only?



Hello! It was a special order.


----------



## rosebean

ksolo1977 said:


> My recent and first VCA purchase this past weekend. YG MOP magic one motif pendant.  Love the versatility of this necklace.  Had been debating between the 5 motif YG MOP and this necklace for a first purchase.


Congratulations on your first beautiful piece. It’s lovely on you! more to come soon


----------



## EpiFanatic

hja said:


> Looks so lovely on you! The white MOP butterfly is truly an eye-catching piece.
> 
> Sorry for mistaking your mum  thought it was your mum cos she looked so youngish when you posted in my MOP 2 butterfly thread. Yes, I have decided to get the yellow sapphire butterfly. I tried on the pink sapphire one which they had in-store and it was beautiful. But I decided to order a yellow sapphire one to go with some of my non-VCA yellow sapphire items. Can't wait!


Congratulations!  So exciting for you.  Please post pics when you get it.  It is a great piece to match other yellow sapphire pieces.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Just got this heritage piece today i think its from the 80’s. coral and onyx combo. Its two rings that stack together. The way VCA does stacking is insanely perfect, these rings fit like a glove. I’m thinking, can it be an everyday piece?


----------



## Rhl2987

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Just got this heritage piece today i think its from the 80’s. coral and onyx combo. Its two rings that stack together. The way VCA does stacking is insanely perfect, these rings fit like a glove. I’m thinking, can it be an everyday piece?


This is insanely beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Rhl2987 said:


> This is insanely beautiful! Congratulations!!


Thank you @Rhl2987  its super comfortable too


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> After a short visit to the SF store, we brought home the newest addition to my Mom’s collection. I can pretty much wear it with anything.
> 
> View attachment 5387126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387129


So, so beautiful! And versatile — it looks lovely yet slightly different in all the pics!


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> Hello! It was a special order.


Just went back to admire! Love your taste! Hugs

@Opaldreamz888 , gorgeous heritage pieces! I would not hesitate to wear them dressed up or down  enjoy!


----------



## snnysmm

An unexpected (but so lovely) gift!  I am in love with this Tiger Eye bracelet.  The photo doesn’t do it justice — it’s a gloomy day here and I am under a fluorescent light, but I love how golden each motif is.

Feeling very fortunate…


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> Just went back to admire! Love your taste! Hugs
> 
> @Opaldreamz888 , gorgeous heritage pieces! I would not hesitate to wear them dressed up or down  enjoy!


----------



## WingNut

cyoo1234 said:


> An unexpected (but so lovely) gift!  I am in love with this Tiger Eye bracelet.  The photo doesn’t do it justice — it’s a gloomy day here and I am under a fluorescent light, but I love how golden each motif is.
> 
> Feeling very fortunate…


Congratulations... I adore Tiger Eye!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

880 said:


> Just went back to admire! Love your taste! Hugs
> 
> @Opaldreamz888 , gorgeous heritage pieces! I would not hesitate to wear them dressed up or down  enjoy!


@880 thank you!!!


----------



## snnysmm

WingNut said:


> Congratulations... I adore Tiger Eye!


Thank you!  I do too and it was never on my mind!  Now I need a 10 motif for matching set haha


----------



## valerie_hh

I thought I would never get to have it as it seems so obscure. But I finally got hold of this gorgeous frivole pink sapphire paved pendant after looking for it since last year! My persistence paid off. The rose gold matches so well with it! And I also bought a rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet to match with. No qualms on matching frivole with Alhambra for me. I’m truly happy and satisfied now


----------



## vpg

valerie_hh said:


> I thought I would never get to have it as it seems so obscure. But I finally got hold of this gorgeous frivole pink sapphire paved pendant after looking for it since last year! My persistence paid off. The rose gold matches so well with it! And I also bought a rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet to match with. No qualms on matching frivole with Alhambra for me. I’m truly happy and satisfied now


Gorgeous! Is this the sweet alhambra bracelet, 6 motifs?


----------



## valerie_hh

vpg said:


> Gorgeous! Is this the sweet alhambra bracelet, 6 motifs?


This is the 5 motif vintage size which I personally prefer as the bracelet links are thicker. Less likely to snap.


----------



## vpg

valerie_hh said:


> This is the 5 motif vintage size which I personally prefer as the bracelet links are thicker. Less likely to snap.


Ohh... I have only seen the yellow gold on the website, not the rose gold. Will ask my SA if have it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sacha1009

First time having VCA..Finally I got my bday presents..So happy to share with u guys. Thank u


----------



## glitzgal97

valerie_hh said:


> I thought I would never get to have it as it seems so obscure. But I finally got hold of this gorgeous frivole pink sapphire paved pendant after looking for it since last year! My persistence paid off. The rose gold matches so well with it! And I also bought a rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet to match with. No qualms on matching frivole with Alhambra for me. I’m truly happy and satisfied now


omg where did you find it? I've been looking for it too!!!!  (The frivole)


----------



## tenshix

valerie_hh said:


> I thought I would never get to have it as it seems so obscure. But I finally got hold of this gorgeous frivole pink sapphire paved pendant after looking for it since last year! My persistence paid off. The rose gold matches so well with it! And I also bought a rose gold hammered Alhambra bracelet to match with. No qualms on matching frivole with Alhambra for me. I’m truly happy and satisfied now



Beautiful and romantic pairing!! Congratulations and enjoy in great health!


----------



## tenshix

sacha1009 said:


> First time having VCA..Finally I got my bday presents..So happy to share with u guys. Thank u



Happy birthday and such classic pieces that go with everything! Congratulations and enjoy them in great health!


----------



## twitspie

In love with my purchase yesterday...


----------



## lynne_ross

twitspie said:


> In love with my purchase yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 5391445


Congrats! I am loving this piece more and more and it recently made it on my small wish list.


----------



## valerie_hh

glitzgal97 said:


> omg where did you find it? I've been looking for it too!!!!  (The frivole)



im located in Asia. They helped me to put an internal request to search within asia for it.


----------



## valerie_hh

Thanks tenshix!

Very lovely piece twitspie

@sach1009 actually the vintage Alhambra onyx is my most used pendant.V versatile. Enjoy it


----------



## sacha1009

tenshix said:


> Happy birthday and such classic pieces that go with everything! Congratulations and enjoy them in great health!


Thank u Ms. tenshix, I will and been eyeing this for long time. Finally got them. I'm pretty sure will enjoy them with my new watch. Reallu appreciated


----------



## sacha1009

valerie_hh said:


> Thanks tenshix!
> 
> Very lovely piece twitspie
> 
> @sach1009 actually the vintage Alhambra onyx is my most used pendant.V versatile. Enjoy it


Thank u and i will. Can't wait to wear them. As of now i am enjoying staring them  and will wear soon. Thank u again


----------



## mesh123

twitspie said:


> In love with my purchase yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 5391445


It is one of my favorite piece! Wear it in a good health!


----------



## gracie05

Picked up the new mini frivole in RG/Ruby and YG/emerald and got some matching stacking rings to wear with them


----------



## babygirl416

monet_notthepainter said:


> My first piece! MOP Vintage Alhambra  Stunning!
> 
> View attachment 5283409
> 
> 
> "Natural mother-of-pearl shell has tremendous spiritual value for those whose high goals and attitudes keep them feeling stressed. Mother-of-pearl shell is commonly believed to attract prosperity and is often used in mystical work and lore to heighten intuition, psychic sensitivity and imagination. It is believed that mother-of-pearl shell offers soothing, motherly protection from negative energy and love."


Where did you get this piece? It is perfect


----------



## ilovelions8

actually got this last weekend! My first VCA won’t be my last.
not wearing it right now as I realized I didn’t like the length and need to get it extended.


----------



## DS2006

babygirl416 said:


> Where did you get this piece? It is perfect


You can order it on the website right now, or call your nearest boutique and see if they have one or can get one for you.









						Vintage Alhambra pendant - VCARA45900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Vintage Alhambra pendant, 18K yellow gold, white mother-of-pearl.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## Happyish

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Just got this heritage piece today i think its from the 80’s. coral and onyx combo. Its two rings that stack together. The way VCA does stacking is insanely perfect, these rings fit like a glove. I’m thinking, can it be an everyday piece?


Of course it can be an everyday piece! Why not? 
Don't save it. Wear it.
Enjoy, it's beautiful.


----------



## Makenna

My first VCA piece, a gift from my husband.


----------



## LVinCali

My Sweet earrings just arrived!   After wearing the same diamond studs that my husband bought me for almost 14 years straight, it is nice to have some changes.  

I had hoped to get Sweets when I was visiting a VCA in Vegas, but they were out of onyx and MOP so I got the VA MOP necklace instead. I thought would try again for the Sweet earrings this summer when I am back in Vegas, but with the upcoming price increase and the fact the earrings are only sporadically available on the EU website... It had to be done. 

Now, I need to enjoy my little Alhambra set, stop buying VCA for a bit and just (impatiently) wait for my 10 onyx motif to arrive (already placed a deposit).


----------



## milodrinker

gracie05 said:


> Picked up the new mini frivole in RG/Ruby and YG/emerald and got some matching stacking rings to wear with them
> View attachment 5392945
> View attachment 5392946


Just been ogling on the website. Modelling pics if you can indulge me 

and between the two which do you love more (just a tad)


----------



## Pursi

twitspie said:


> In love with my purchase yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 5391445


Lovely!!! Is this vintage or sweet? Any chance of a modeling shot??


----------



## gracie05

milodrinker said:


> Just been ogling on the website. Modelling pics if you can indulge me
> 
> and between the two which do you love more (just a tad)



Modeling pics as requested! It is really hard to get the necklace in focus because of the polished gold petals! Plus bonus pic of ruby layered with last year’s holiday pendant.





If I had to choose just one to add to my jewelry collection, I’d probably pick the YG/emerald because I don’t have any green jewelry, but I think the RG/ruby looks better with my skin tone.


----------



## twitspie

Pursi said:


> Lovely!!! Is this vintage or sweet? Any chance of a modeling shot??




Hello
This is the sweet! Yes sure - I haven't worn it yet


----------



## milodrinker

gracie05 said:


> Modeling pics as requested! It is really hard to get the necklace in focus because of the polished gold petals! Plus bonus pic of ruby layered with last year’s holiday pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5394358
> View attachment 5394359
> View attachment 5394360
> 
> If I had to choose just one to add to my jewelry collection, I’d probably pick the YG/emerald because I don’t have any green jewelry, but I think the RG/ruby looks better with my skin tone.


Thanks so much! Honestly both looks gorgeous on you but yes I think the RG/Ruby looks slightly better on your skin tone.
Wear both in good health!


----------



## lvlover2000

Finally got my first VCA piece.  Was so hard deciding between the yellow gold onyx, or the white gold MOP.  I ended up getting the white gold MOP, because all my other jewelry is in white gold.  Did I make the right decision?


----------



## 7777777

lvlover2000 said:


> Finally got my first VCA piece.  Was so hard deciding between the yellow gold onyx, or the white gold MOP.  I ended up getting the white gold MOP, because all my other jewelry is in white gold.  Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 5395568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395569


You need both!


----------



## nicole0612

lvlover2000 said:


> Finally got my first VCA piece.  Was so hard deciding between the yellow gold onyx, or the white gold MOP.  I ended up getting the white gold MOP, because all my other jewelry is in white gold.  Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 5395568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395569


I think so! The MOP really pops on you and will go with your other WG jewelry. It’s beautiful.


----------



## lvlover2000

7777777 said:


> You need both!


Yes, I was thinking that too!


----------



## lvlover2000

nicole0612 said:


> I think so! The MOP really pops on you and will go with your other WG jewelry. It’s beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvlover2000 said:


> Finally got my first VCA piece.  Was so hard deciding between the yellow gold onyx, or the white gold MOP.  I ended up getting the white gold MOP, because all my other jewelry is in white gold.  Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 5395568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395569


Congrats on your first VCA piece. Since all your other pieces are in WG, picking the white mop pendant in WG was a great first choice. You know that the onyx will be coming home with you sooner or later… it’s hard to stop at one with VCA. It’s like having tic tacs


----------



## chiaoapple

lynne_ross said:


> Congrats! I am loving this piece more and more and it recently made it on my small wish list.


Same! Ever since seeing Selling Sunset Chelsea wearing hers, I am becoming more and more interested!


----------



## chiaoapple

twitspie said:


> In love with my purchase yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 5391445


Really looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## DS2006

lvlover2000 said:


> Finally got my first VCA piece.  Was so hard deciding between the yellow gold onyx, or the white gold MOP.  I ended up getting the white gold MOP, because all my other jewelry is in white gold.  Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 5395568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395569


Yes, I think you did! It looks great on you! I also got pieces in wg with onyx. They make a bracelet and Magic pendant in wg. Other pieces unfortunately would have to be special ordered.


----------



## lvlover2000

DS2006 said:


> Yes, I think you did! It looks great on you! I also got pieces in wg with onyx. They make a bracelet and Magic pendant in wg. Other pieces unfortunately would have to be special ordered.


Thank you!  I think my next piece will be the white gold 5 motif MOP bracelet.


----------



## innerpeace85

In love with butterfly pendant especially with Frivole pieces


----------



## luckylove

lvlover2000 said:


> Finally got my first VCA piece.  Was so hard deciding between the yellow gold onyx, or the white gold MOP.  I ended up getting the white gold MOP, because all my other jewelry is in white gold.  Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 5395568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395569


White gold MOP just Pops on you! I think it is perfect! Congratulations on your beautiful new piece!


----------



## dsrm

innerpeace85 said:


> In love with butterfly pendant especially with Frivole pieces
> View attachment 5395824


How do you like your earrings, I tried them on in white gold, it didn’t sit on my ear properly.


----------



## innerpeace85

dsrm said:


> How do you like your earrings, I tried them on in white gold, it didn’t sit on my ear properly.


I love them! I have had them for about 2 years, I got them right when RG Frivole earrings came out. Ever since owning Frivole and Lotus and RG Guilloche, I feel Vintage Alhambra pave earrings doesn't have the same impact. Wish they would come out with a size in between vintage and magic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> In love with butterfly pendant especially with Frivole pieces
> View attachment 5395824


Yay you got it! Now you need the matching BTF ring


----------



## Frivole88

Frivole diamond with pink sapphire


----------



## dsrm

innerpeace85 said:


> I love them! I have had them for about 2 years, I got them right when RG Frivole earrings came out. Ever since owning Frivole and Lotus and RG Guilloche, I feel Vintage Alhambra pave earrings doesn't have the same impact. Wish they would come out with a size in between vintage and magic!


Thank you for your reply. thank you for the info on the pave vintage, unfortunately there were none for me to try on. My SA said the same thing about the vintage. i Need to go try it on again….


----------



## BigAkoya

lvlover2000 said:


> Finally got my first VCA piece.  Was so hard deciding between the yellow gold onyx, or the white gold MOP.  I ended up getting the white gold MOP, because all my other jewelry is in white gold.  Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 5395568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395569


You did!  The WG MOP pops on you!  It's beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> In love with butterfly pendant especially with Frivole pieces
> View attachment 5395824


That looks beautiful together!  Gorgeous on you!


----------



## shannily

Finally decided to get (and finally had my size) the Frivole BTF ring! Such a stunner!!


----------



## Swanky

Posts regarding authenticity were removed. We do not authenticate VCA, and only approved members on tPF are allowed to give authenticity opinions.


----------



## VcaHaddict

Frivole RG pave small pendant


----------



## sacha1009

First time since I got them..love stacking with JUC. And Love


----------



## mesh123

sacha1009 said:


> First time since I got them..love stacking with JUC. And Love


So cute


----------



## rosebean

sacha1009 said:


> First time since I got them..love stacking with JUC. And Love


Lovely, congratulations!


----------



## hers4eva

sacha1009 said:


> First time since I got them..love stacking with JUC. And Love




Lovely 
Are you wearing your VCA bracelet with one clover motif hanging alone as a charm?


----------



## Rose_bubbles

innerpeace85 said:


> In love with butterfly pendant especially with Frivole pieces
> View attachment 5395824


is the earring small or mini ?


----------



## innerpeace85

Pepper2110 said:


> is the earring small or mini ?


Small!


----------



## sacha1009

hers4eva said:


> Lovely
> Are you wearing your VCA bracelet with one clover motif hanging alone as a charm?


The bracelet is too big for me. So I will eventually go to boutique and adjust for me. As of now yes the motif alone as my charm.


----------



## sacha1009

rosebean said:


> Lovely, congratulations!


Thank u


----------



## sacha1009

mesh123 said:


> So cute


So inlove..kinda lost interest to my love and JUC..lol


----------



## keekee

finally!


----------



## Fixxi

SF VCA recently opened a few weeks back, and I was able to get a 5 motif onyx bracelet. Its been 3 weeks since I had it requested to get it resized. Does this usually take this long?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Fixxi said:


> SF VCA recently opened a few weeks back, and I was able to get a 5 motif onyx bracelet. Its been 3 weeks since I had it requested to get it resized. Does this usually take this long?


It can.  Completely depends.  Some people get it back soon and I've heard up to a month.  Just text your SA to check in.


----------



## Fixxi

EpiFanatic said:


> It can.  Completely depends.  Some people get it back soon and I've heard up to a month.  Just text your SA to check in.


Thank you for your response. I was wondering if Mothers Day shopping rush has caused an influx, or if it was just the store logistics


----------



## caffelatte

keekee said:


> finally!
> 
> View attachment 5399189



Beautiful! I was wondering how long you had to wait? Thanks!


----------



## lvmon

These arrived today
i took photo with striped shirt for Big Akoya!


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> These arrived today
> i took photo with striped shirt for Big Akoya!
> 
> View attachment 5399682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399683


This is sooo gorgeous!  And wow... you are a Saint James lover too!  I have that shirt too... we are shirt twins!   

Your chalcedony stones are so pretty; I love the different striations of each stone!  
Congratulations to you on your stunning new set!   So beautiful.


----------



## keekee

caffelatte said:


> Beautiful! I was wondering how long you had to wait? Thanks!


Placed the order in October 2021. Took much longer than I thought it would..


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> This is sooo gorgeous!  And wow... you are a Saint James lover too!  I have that shirt too... we are shirt twins!
> 
> Your chalcedony stones are so pretty; I love the different striations of each stone!
> Congratulations to you on your stunning new set!   So beautiful.


Thank you Big Akoya. I can’t stop looking at these stones, they’re so beautiful

I love love love Saint James stripe shirts!

BTW, did you watch midnight in Paris? It’s my favourite Paris movie.


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Thank you Big Akoya. I can’t stop looking at these stones, they’re so beautiful
> 
> I love love love Saint James stripe shirts!
> 
> BTW, did you watch midnight in Paris? It’s my favourite Paris movie.


I saw it a long time ago and loved it.  I need to put it on my list to rewatch.  Thanks for the reminder!
On Saint James... did you buy any of the new Apple green stripe?  I love it, and I think I think the chalcedony would look great with it. I bought both styles of the tee (long sleeve-Miniquidame and 3/4-Galathee) and also go the sweater (Les Mathes).  I wear my WG MOP 20 with my stripes often.   

I was thinking too in your photo, if you wore jeans, chalcedony would be beautiful with jeans.  
Now I can't wait to try a 20 on.  So much love for chalcedony lately.  

Congratulations again!  I am sure you will wear it a lot; it goes with so much.  Earrings are next!


----------



## lvmon

@BigAkoya, I am on board with matching earrings now too, but my SA said can’t MTO now!
I will check out the Apple green Saint James stripes 

Can’t wait for you to get to 20 motif, please post when you do


----------



## karento

keekee said:


> finally!
> 
> View attachment 5399189


How long did you have to wait for these magic earrings?  I put an order in early Feb and still waiting.


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> These arrived today
> i took photo with striped shirt for Big Akoya!
> 
> View attachment 5399682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399683


Very lovely. Happy for you!


----------



## polythenejam

keekee said:


> finally!
> 
> View attachment 5399189


These are soooooooooooo stunning! I don't know why I didn't buy them when they were available, but I just ordered mine today. I can't wait!!!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

My first VCA piece!!!! I paid and placed the order on April 26 and the store called me yesterday, May 10, to let me know it has arrived.


----------



## ladypark9145

I gave a malachite Alhambra bracelet to my mom for her 60s Bday as a total surprise. She never bought herself expensive jewelry from luxury brands, and it was her first-ever VCA piece. My mom truly loved it and I was so glad I bought it for her instead of gifting it to myself.


----------



## glamourbag

ladypark9145 said:


> I gave a malachite Alhambra bracelet to my mom for her 60s Bday as a total surprise. She never bought herself expensive jewelry from luxury brands, and it was her first-ever VCA piece. My mom truly loved it and I was so glad I bought it for her instead of gifting it to myself.


I love this. Happy birthday to your mom!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

ladypark9145 said:


> I gave a malachite Alhambra bracelet to my mom for her 60s Bday as a total surprise. She never bought herself expensive jewelry from luxury brands, and it was her first-ever VCA piece. My mom truly loved it and I was so glad I bought it for her instead of gifting it to myself.


Please tell mom the bracelet looks gorgeous on her!  The green just pops.
Please also tell mom she has the best daughter a mom could ask for!  

That was truly very thoughtful and gracious of you.


----------



## chiaoapple

ladypark9145 said:


> I gave a malachite Alhambra bracelet to my mom for her 60s Bday as a total surprise. She never bought herself expensive jewelry from luxury brands, and it was her first-ever VCA piece. My mom truly loved it and I was so glad I bought it for her instead of gifting it to myself.


What a wonderful gift


----------



## chiaoapple

The new item here is the clover ring in YG — this is actually the only ring I own as I am not much of a ring person but couldn‘t resist after thinking about it for a while… Not quite yet decided on which finger the ring would look best, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
but for now it seems most comfortable on the pointer finger.


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> The new item here is the clover ring in YG — this is actually the only ring I own as I am not much of a ring person but couldn‘t resist after thinking about it for a while… Not quite yet decided on which finger the ring would look best,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for now it seems most comfortable on the pointer finger.


Love love love it with the Bulgari pendant and the AP. You post the most tempting pics. Just when I think I’m over something I see your modeling pic and back into the hole I go!


----------



## WingNut

chiaoapple said:


> The new item here is the clover ring in YG — this is actually the only ring I own as I am not much of a ring person but couldn‘t resist after thinking about it for a while… Not quite yet decided on which finger the ring would look best,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for now it seems most comfortable on the pointer finger.


This is beautiful!


----------



## WingNut

ladypark9145 said:


> I gave a malachite Alhambra bracelet to my mom for her 60s Bday as a total surprise. She never bought herself expensive jewelry from luxury brands, and it was her first-ever VCA piece. My mom truly loved it and I was so glad I bought it for her instead of gifting it to myself.


Happy Birthday to your mom...what a lovely gift!


----------



## luxedreams22

Have read here a long time and wanted to finally post and share my latest beauty! Was able to get my hands on the Vintage Guilloche Pendant. I love it so much  Wasn't planning a VCA purchase this month, but I couldn't resist after having this on my wishlist for so long.


----------



## Moxisox

I’ve never posted, but have been reading on here for the last couple weeks, trying to decide what my first VCA piece would be. I live a good 4+ hours from a boutique, so I ordered online. It arrived today, and it’s stunning! I chose the Vintage WG MOP. 
.
Thank you all for the great wealth of information as I learned so much from reading through these threads.


----------



## BigAkoya

Moxisox said:


> I’ve never posted, but have been reading on here for the last couple weeks, trying to decide what my first VCA piece would be. I live a good 4+ hours from a boutique, so I ordered online. It arrived today, and it’s stunning! I chose the Vintage WG MOP.
> .
> Thank you all for the great wealth of information as I learned so much from reading through these threads.
> 
> View attachment 5401457
> View attachment 5401458
> View attachment 5401456


Congratulations on your new pendant!  WG MOP is my favorite metal and stone combination.  
Your piece is gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ladypark9145 said:


> I gave a malachite Alhambra bracelet to my mom for her 60s Bday as a total surprise. She never bought herself expensive jewelry from luxury brands, and it was her first-ever VCA piece. My mom truly loved it and I was so glad I bought it for her instead of gifting it to myself.


Wishing your mom a very happy birthday! What an amazing gift to give her. I feel the pleasure we get from giving gifts to our loved ones far exceeds the pleasure of buying for ourselves so I can totally relate your happiness stemming from the gift.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> The new item here is the clover ring in YG — this is actually the only ring I own as I am not much of a ring person but couldn‘t resist after thinking about it for a while… Not quite yet decided on which finger the ring would look best,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for now it seems most comfortable on the pointer finger.


Congrats on the beautiful ring… it’s one of my absolute favorites. I wear it interchangeably - the way you are wearing it and sometimes on my middle finger.


----------



## eternallove4bag

luxedreams22 said:


> Have read here a long time and wanted to finally post and share my latest beauty! Was able to get my hands on the Vintage Guilloche Pendant. I love it so much  Wasn't planning a VCA purchase this month, but I couldn't resist after having this on my wishlist for so long.


I can feel your excitement come though your post! Many congrats on a fabulous piece


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> The new item here is the clover ring in YG — this is actually the only ring I own as I am not much of a ring person but couldn‘t resist after thinking about it for a while… Not quite yet decided on which finger the ring would look best,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for now it seems most comfortable on the pointer finger.


I am so glad you purchased a ring.  I hope you get hooked on rings!  A ring is piece you can stare at it all day.  
The Clover looks beautiful with your other pieces.  I vote wearing a band ring on your middle finger. 
I think a band ring worn on the middle finger makes it the center focal point.  The Clover band ring is bold & wide, and the middle finger is usually the boldest finger.  Wearing the ring on your middle finger will then make the surrounding fingers look nice and long. 

That's just my thoughts.  Of course, one can wear a band ring on any finger.   
Your beautiful collection grows more beautiful!


----------



## Moxisox

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your new pendant!  WG MOP is my favorite metal and stone combination.
> Your piece is gorgeous!


Thank you! It was hard to decide what to go with first, but as soon as I saw it in person today, I knew I had made the right choice. That glow….so pretty!


----------



## EpiFanatic

ladypark9145 said:


> I gave a malachite Alhambra bracelet to my mom for her 60s Bday as a total surprise. She never bought herself expensive jewelry from luxury brands, and it was her first-ever VCA piece. My mom truly loved it and I was so glad I bought it for her instead of gifting it to myself.


Love this present for your Mom.  Hope she enjoys wearing it.  It's funny cause I also feel happier to see my mom wear my pieces more than wearing them myself.  But watch out.  You may have just created a VCA monster.  I know I did.


----------



## ladypark9145

glamourbag said:


> I love this. Happy birthday to your mom!!!!


haha Thank you!!


----------



## ladypark9145

eternallove4bag said:


> I can feel your excitement come though your post! Many congrats on a fabulous piece


Thank you


----------



## ladypark9145

BigAkoya said:


> Please tell mom the bracelet looks gorgeous on her!  The green just pops.
> Please also tell mom she has the best daughter a mom could ask for!
> 
> That was truly very thoughtful and gracious of you.


Thank you. Your comment is so very sweet


----------



## Ylesiya

I don't think I shared these beauties in here yet 
Just collected them from backings adjustment!


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Love love love it with the Bulgari pendant and the AP. You post the most tempting pics. Just when I think I’m over something I see your modeling pic and back into the hole I go!


You are absolutely too sweet! Thanks for noticing the Bvlgari — I really appreciate that the diva pendants are simple and classic, with a bit of bling.
I also love your recent modelling pics — the chalcedony really suits your skin tone!!


----------



## makybenson

Finally summed up the courage to start posting on the forum after many years here is my last purchase from VCA


----------



## eternallove4bag

makybenson said:


> Finally summed up the courage to start posting on the forum after many years here is my last purchase from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402415


Yay! Congrats on this beautiful piece and looking forward to your fabulous action pictures in the future!


----------



## makybenson

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! Congrats on this beautiful piece and looking forward to your fabulous action pictures in the future!


Thank you darling


----------



## glamourbag

makybenson said:


> Finally summed up the courage to start posting on the forum after many years here is my last purchase from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402415


Congratulations on this piece. I am waiting for mine to come back from resizing. Its gorgeous. Glad you started posting.


----------



## safari88

My first piece in 2022~


----------



## EpiFanatic

So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.


----------



## lvmon

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


Congrats! So beautiful  
Happy anniversary!


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


YAY!!!!!! FINALLY!!!! I'm so excited for you that it is now yours! Congratulations and happy anniversary. Post lots more of this special piece.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lvmon said:


> Congrats! So beautiful
> Happy anniversary!


Thank you @lvmon 



glamourbag said:


> YAY!!!!!! FINALLY!!!! I'm so excited for you that it is now yours! Congratulations and happy anniversary. Post lots more of this special piece.


 
Thank you @glamourbag. Finally is right!  It’s a stunning piece. Super bright and sparkly.  My first pace piece that I can see. The WG pave earrings don’t count cause I can’t stare at them. VCA pave is a sight to behold. I understand this next level addiction now.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


YES .. the simple elegance and understated beauty of this bracelet cannot be described by words. 
I am so happy we are sisters on this fabulous piece! Happy anniversary beautiful lady


----------



## mikimoto007

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567



This is such  a beautiful piece. You wear it well!


----------



## DreamingPink

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @lvmon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @glamourbag. Finally is right!  It’s a stunning piece. Super bright and sparkly.  My first pace piece that I can see. The WG pave earrings don’t count cause I can’t stare at them. VCA pave is a sight to behold. I understand this next level addiction now.


Congratulations and Happy Anniversary!!
I just pulled the trigger for the rose gold one too.... thinking the price might go up soon


----------



## BigAkoya

makybenson said:


> Finally summed up the courage to start posting on the forum after many years here is my last purchase from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402415


Your bracelet is beautiful!  Thank you for sharing, and please keep posting!  Post mod shots if you're not shy.  
We all love to hear everyone's thought and of course, see everyone's bling!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


Congratulations!   You did it, and it looks fabulous on you!  Super sparkly, and it goes great with your other pieces!  
It's a perfect complement to your Signature bangle with the matching milgrain beads.. looks great!  
I'm so happy for you!  I think now that is every bracelet VCA makes in WG... you have them all!


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


Congratulations! This is one of my absolute favorites. So much understated elegance! It looks really beautiful with your perlee signature.


----------



## lvchanellvr

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567



Congratulations, what a stunning piece! So beautiful on its own as well as with other VCA bracelets.


----------



## hja

-deleted- double posting


----------



## hja

Congrats on your beautiful new purchase @ EpiFanatic! An absolutely gorgeous piece and looks a perfect match to your existing pieces. Can't wait to see more photos of your stacks!


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> I am so glad you purchased a ring.  I hope you get hooked on rings!  A ring is piece you can stare at it all day.
> The Clover looks beautiful with your other pieces.  I vote wearing a band ring on your middle finger.
> I think a band ring worn on the middle finger makes it the center focal point.  The Clover band ring is bold & wide, and the middle finger is usually the boldest finger.  Wearing the ring on your middle finger will then make the surrounding fingers look nice and long.
> 
> That's just my thoughts.  Of course, one can wear a band ring on any finger.
> Your beautiful collection grows more beautiful!


Thank you! Your vote of confidence is much appreciated  
I do agree with you that the ring would look best on the middle finger — however the motifs just tend to rub against the two other fingers on the side when worn this way, so maybe I can try this when I am out for dinner vs working on a computer.


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> YES .. the simple elegance and understated beauty of this bracelet cannot be described by words.
> I am so happy we are sisters on this fabulous piece! Happy anniversary beautiful lady


Thank you @eternallove4bag.  Your beautiful bracelet stacks are such an inspiration.



mikimoto007 said:


> This is such  a beautiful piece. You wear it well!


Thank you @mikimoto007.   



DreamingPink said:


> Congratulations and Happy Anniversary!!
> I just pulled the trigger for the rose gold one too.... thinking the price might go up soon


Thank you @DreamingPink .  Congratulations to you too!  Can't wait to see yours.



BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations!   You did it, and it looks fabulous on you!  Super sparkly, and it goes great with your other pieces!
> It's a perfect complement to your Signature bangle with the matching milgrain beads.. looks great!
> I'm so happy for you!  I think now that is every bracelet VCA makes in WG... you have them all!


Thank you so much @BigAkoya.  I do love it with the signature.  I wish I had them all.  



nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! This is one of my absolute favorites. So much understated elegance! It looks really beautiful with your perlee signature.


Thank you @nicole0612   It really is understated.  I don't feel uncomfortable at all when I wear it out.



lvchanellvr said:


> Congratulations, what a stunning piece! So beautiful on its own as well as with other VCA bracelets.


@lvchanellvr thank you.  I do love it with other WG bracelets.



hja said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new purchase @ EpiFanatic! An absolutely gorgeous piece and looks a perfect match to your existing pieces. Can't wait to see more photos of your stacks!


Thank you @hja.  It works well with most other WG bracelets.  Will post some other pics soon.


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567



Stunning on you!!!! Many congrats dear!! Truly such a classic, I’ve never been a WG girl but all your photos really inspire me! The diamonds look like they definitely sparkle more in WG


----------



## lvchanellvr

Ylesiya said:


> I don't think I shared these beauties in here yet
> Just collected them from backings adjustment!
> View attachment 5402208
> 
> View attachment 5402209
> 
> View attachment 5402210


@Ylesiya  Congratulations on your pieces! Tiger eye was never on my radar until I saw this in person. I don't see a lot of reveals or pics of TPF members modeling TE. I've corrected my post and I just saw your mod shot of your earrings. They look fab on you!


----------



## baghagg

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


So so stunning @EpiFanatic !  Your pieces are amongst my favorite on this whole forum!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Minich

Received this stunning RG Perlee sweet clover bracelet today  I can’t stop looking at it!

Based on the third picture, curious to hear from others who own this or similar pieces if I should stick with the small or try for an xs. It travels a bit on the wrist, but I don’t want it to be uncomfortably tight either; I  haven’t been able to try on an xs so would love to hear others’ opinions.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

This was an impulse buy that I quickly learned works so well with most of my wardrobe. I promised myself I would not impulse buy anything ever, but but it’s amazing how much clarity you get the moment it’s time to actually make a choice!! Sometimes you choose the unexpected & it’s perfect!


----------



## Tamag0tchi

I got the frivole bracelet in RG


----------



## pinky7129

WillWork4Fashion said:


> This was an impulse buy that I quickly learned works so well with most of my wardrobe. I promised myself I would not impulse buy anything ever, but but it’s amazing how much clarity you get the moment it’s time to actually make a choice!! Sometimes you choose the unexpected & it’s perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5403659


Gorgeous! Is that agate?


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

pinky7129 said:


> Gorgeous! Is that agate?


Thanks! Yes it’s agate. I’ve always loved blue VCA stones. Photos from members in this forum really helped make the choice.


----------



## einseine

As I’ve got used to the bling of the YG 3-row Diamond, I purchased the WG version before another price increase.

Now I can go out either of which that matches the outfit of the day better! I’m so happy





Thank you for letting me share


----------



## snnysmm

When my SA texted me with my perfect shade of blue agate… and that there was a matching magic pendant (I think they match anyways lol), I couldn’t say no.

The pictures came out darker than I would have liked.  In real life, it is more royal blue.  Last picture is what it looks like under natural light (albeit taken on a gloomy day).

Now I must focus and only look towards the MOP 20 motif.  Nothing else!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

@EpiFanatic congratulations!!! That bracelet is sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> As I’ve got used to the bling of the YG 3-row Diamond, I purchased the WG version before another price increase.
> 
> Now I can go out either of which that matches the outfit of the day better! I’m so happy
> View attachment 5403848
> 
> View attachment 5403849
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


PHENOMENAL!!!!!


----------



## Roarxx

WillWork4Fashion said:


> This was an impulse buy that I quickly learned works so well with most of my wardrobe. I promised myself I would not impulse buy anything ever, but but it’s amazing how much clarity you get the moment it’s time to actually make a choice!! Sometimes you choose the unexpected & it’s perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5403659


the blue looks so lovely on you!!!


----------



## Roarxx

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


congrats!!! all your pieces are beautiful. you are making me consider WG for my next piece : )


----------



## Ylesiya

lvchanellvr said:


> @Ylesiya  Congratulations on your pieces! Tiger eye was never on my radar until I saw this in person. I don't see a lot of reveals or pics of TPF members modeling TE. I've corrected my post and I just saw your mod shot of your earrings. They look fab on you!



Thank you @lvchanellvr! To be honest, I never even considered TE myself: you rarely see it in the stores, it is rarely modelled and looks very boring on the website: the official photos are severely photoshopped. 
The issue with TE is that none of the photos would show what TE is famous for: chatoyancy. 
It's only when I saw these earrings in real life, I appreciated the stone. The colour and striations change depending on the angle of view and it creates this magical effect which you don't see anywhere. I love MOP for this shimmering effect but with TE it is even more special.

When I saw 20 motif, I just fell in love with it. I was holding it in my hands and could not let go. When it moves, the stones come to life and hypnotise you.
After wearing the earrings for a bit, I also realised TE is very wearable and versatile. The whole set would stand out if you go out for a dinner but also could easily be worn casually. If you wear it against white or black or red - it will pop but you also can make it less dressy if you get what I mean.

I hope I am allowed to share what is not mine yet strictly speaking but is waiting for me


----------



## lvchanellvr

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you @lvchanellvr! To be honest, I never even considered TE myself: you rarely see it in the stores, it is rarely modelled and looks very boring on the website: the official photos are severely photoshopped.
> The issue with TE is that none of the photos would show what TE is famous for: chatoyancy.
> It's only when I saw these earrings in real life, I appreciated the stone. The colour and striations change depending on the angle of view and it creates this magical effect which you don't see anywhere. I love MOP for this shimmering effect but with TE it is even more special.
> 
> When I saw 20 motif, I just fell in love with it. I was holding it in my hands and could not let go. When it moves, the stones come to life and hypnotise you.
> After wearing the earrings for a bit, I also realised TE is very wearable and versatile. The whole set would stand out if you go out for a dinner but also could easily be worn casually. If you wear it against white or black or red - it will pop but you also can make it less dressy if you get what I mean.
> 
> I hope I am allowed to share what is not mine yet strictly speaking but is waiting for me
> 
> View attachment 5403880
> View attachment 5403881


I agree that TE isn't discussed a lot compared to other stones offered by VCA. I even overlooked this stone due to the VCA website pics as I thought it would not be flattering. However, that changed when I saw TE for the 1st time recently, it definitely piqued my interest. I've been at the VCA store over the past year and never saw this stone. I was mildly surprised how drawn I was to it.

TE is a very underrated stone at VCA and only by seeing it in person can you appreciate its beauty. I saw the 5 motif bracelet but was hesitant as I already own a couple.....I need to have some restraint as VCA is very addictive! I echo the same comments about at certain angles and when the light hits the stone, do you see the beautiful shimmering quality of the stone. I agree, I couldn't stop looking at TE myself. I think I am talking myself into getting a TE item!


----------



## Ylesiya

lvchanellvr said:


> I agree that TE isn't discussed a lot compared to other stones offered by VCA. I even overlooked this stone due to the VCA website pics as I thought it would not be flattering. However, that changed when I saw TE for the 1st time recently, it definitely piqued my interest. I've been at the VCA store over the past year and never saw this stone. I was mildly surprised how drawn I was to it.
> 
> TE is a very underrated stone at VCA and only by seeing it in person can you appreciate its beauty. I saw the 5 motif bracelet but was hesitant as I already own a couple.....I need to have some restraint as VCA is very addictive! I echo the same comments about at certain angles and when the light hits the stone, do you see the beautiful shimmering quality of the stone. I agree, I couldn't stop looking at TE myself. I think I am talking myself into getting a TE item!



I think it's also partially because it is a rare stone to see for sale at the store these days. Thank goodness the USA saw a bit of a healthy stock coming in recently with people being able to admire and buy some gorgeous pieces which were not available previously.

I sent my pair of earrings for loosening through a different boutique (not the usual one I go to) and the SA who was a completely charming and nice guy was fascinated by this pair and told me it's been a very long time since they even saw a tiger eye piece themselves! No wonder it's so underrated. This kind of a stock scarcity feels a bit strange to me since I am located in Asia and this stone is considered to be a very feng shui one in here. One would think VCA would send more stock but apparently that's not the case.

And I totally agree you have to see it in real life to appreciate. My complete appreciation came in after a few days of wearing though when I realised what a nice and easy wear they are. I also thought it would go well with other colours: carnelian necklace + TE earrings, TE bracelet. Onyx is a nice match as well. Combinations with MOP and blue agate. What a room for mix and match!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Ylesiya said:


> I think it's also partially because it is a rare stone to see for sale at the store these days. Thank goodness the USA saw a bit of a healthy stock coming in recently with people being able to admire and buy some gorgeous pieces which were not available previously.
> 
> I sent my pair of earrings for loosening through a different boutique (not the usual one I go to) and the SA who was a completely charming and nice guy was fascinated by this pair and told me it's been a very long time since they even saw a tiger eye piece themselves! No wonder it's so underrated. This kind of a stock scarcity feels a bit strange to me since I am located in Asia and this stone is considered to be a very feng shui one in here. One would think VCA would send more stock but apparently that's not the case.
> 
> And I totally agree you have to see it in real life to appreciate. My complete appreciation came in after a few days of wearing though when I realised what a nice and easy wear they are. I also thought it would go well with other colours: carnelian necklace + TE earrings, TE bracelet. Onyx is a nice match as well. Combinations with MOP and blue agate. What a room for mix and match!


It is a common theme to see low inventory at the store these days. I swear that all the stock went to the new San Francisco store for their grand opening. I am on the West Coast and stocks have been generally low for the past year. It is funny you mentioned the Feng Shui piece, my SA said that some of her clients view the stone as an association with money. I don't see the connection though....

I like that TE is a neutral color tone that can easily be worn with other VCA stones. I think @lynne_ross has a few pics of her TE bracelet with other Alhambra bracelets. I believe the combinations would be endless with TE. I just checked the Canadian website and there is availability for the earrings, pendant and the 5 motif. I must say that this wasn't on my wishlist for this year. VCA has a way to distract you! Thank you for posting your reveal and your mod shot.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you @lvchanellvr! To be honest, I never even considered TE myself: you rarely see it in the stores, it is rarely modelled and looks very boring on the website: the official photos are severely photoshopped.
> The issue with TE is that none of the photos would show what TE is famous for: chatoyancy.
> It's only when I saw these earrings in real life, I appreciated the stone. The colour and striations change depending on the angle of view and it creates this magical effect which you don't see anywhere. I love MOP for this shimmering effect but with TE it is even more special.
> 
> When I saw 20 motif, I just fell in love with it. I was holding it in my hands and could not let go. When it moves, the stones come to life and hypnotise you.
> After wearing the earrings for a bit, I also realised TE is very wearable and versatile. The whole set would stand out if you go out for a dinner but also could easily be worn casually. If you wear it against white or black or red - it will pop but you also can make it less dressy if you get what I mean.
> 
> I hope I am allowed to share what is not mine yet strictly speaking but is waiting for me
> 
> View attachment 5403880
> View attachment 5403881


Agree. The IRL shimmer of TE is incredible. 20 motifs must be a sight to behold.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Minich said:


> Received this stunning RG Perlee sweet clover bracelet today  I can’t stop looking at it!
> 
> Based on the third picture, curious to hear from others who own this or similar pieces if I should stick with the small or try for an xs. It travels a bit on the wrist, but I don’t want it to be uncomfortably tight either; I  haven’t been able to try on an xs so would love to hear others’ opinions.
> 
> View attachment 5403562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403565


 Congratulations!  It’s gorgeous. Fit is so personal. I like mine as small as possible but it has to be comfortable for you and work for your daily life. Does the small go too far down your arm and get in your way, or is that even a consideration?  Do you intend to stack?  Do you prefer the look of a looser fit?


----------



## EpiFanatic

einseine said:


> As I’ve got used to the bling of the YG 3-row Diamond, I purchased the WG version before another price increase.
> 
> Now I can go out either of which that matches the outfit of the day better! I’m so happy
> View attachment 5403848
> 
> View attachment 5403849
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Wow, if I think one row is fiery and sparkly, three rows must be blinding. Shades all day. Congratulations!!  Please post lots of mod shots.


----------



## EpiFanatic

tenshix said:


> Stunning on you!!!! Many congrats dear!! Truly such a classic, I’ve never been a WG girl but all your photos really inspire me! The diamonds look like they definitely sparkle more in WG


Thank you @tenshix .  I love your WG pieces too. 



baghagg said:


> So so stunning
> @EpiFanatic !  Your pieces are amongst my favorite on this whole forum!  Wear it in good health!


Thank you @baghagg. You’re too kind. 



Notorious Pink said:


> @EpiFanatic congratulations!!! That bracelet is sooo gorgeous!!!


Thanks @Notorious Pink. You helped me give myself permission to buy this HFG. 



Roarxx said:


> congrats!!! all your pieces are beautiful. you are making me consider WG for my next piece : )


Thank you @Roarxx.  WG can be a nice addition.


----------



## glamourbag

einseine said:


> As I’ve got used to the bling of the YG 3-row Diamond, I purchased the WG version before another price increase.
> 
> Now I can go out either of which that matches the outfit of the day better! I’m so happy
> View attachment 5403848
> 
> View attachment 5403849
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


OH wow! Congratulations. They really are so beautiful and elegant.


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


Congratulations, so beautiful, either wear alone or stack with the signature, I specially like it stacked with the chalcedony so dreamy!


----------



## lynne_ross

lvchanellvr said:


> It is a common theme to see low inventory at the store these days. I swear that all the stock went to the new San Francisco store for their grand opening. I am on the West Coast and stocks have been generally low for the past year. It is funny you mentioned the Feng Shui piece, my SA said that some of her clients view the stone as an association with money. I don't see the connection though....
> 
> I like that TE is a neutral color tone that can easily be worn with other VCA stones. I think @lynne_ross has a few pics of her TE bracelet with other Alhambra bracelets. I believe the combinations would be endless with TE. I just checked the Canadian website and there is availability for the earrings, pendant and the 5 motif. I must say that this wasn't on my wishlist for this year. VCA has a way to distract you! Thank you for posting your reveal and your mod shot.


You might be thinking of another member. But I do have the tiger eye butterfly lucky earrings and the stone is one of my favourites. I would like another piece but undecided on which. I love how it changes as the light moves.


----------



## einseine

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow, if I think one row is fiery and sparkly, three rows must be blinding. Shades all day. Congratulations!!  Please post lots of mod shots.




Thank you so much EpiFantic
I’ve just seen your modeling pics.  Congrsts
You captured the sparkleness of Perlee Diamond blacelet very well!!!
I LOVE my YG 3-row most among my VCA pieces, so decided to add the WG version


----------



## einseine

glamourbag said:


> OH wow! Congratulations. They really are so beautiful and elegant.



Thank youso much glamourbag
I chose the 3-row again
They are my most fav VCA pieces!


----------



## Happyish

Minich said:


> Received this stunning RG Perlee sweet clover bracelet today  I can’t stop looking at it!
> 
> Based on the third picture, curious to hear from others who own this or similar pieces if I should stick with the small or try for an xs. It travels a bit on the wrist, but I don’t want it to be uncomfortably tight either; I  haven’t been able to try on an xs so would love to hear others’ opinions.
> 
> View attachment 5403562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403565


To my eye, it looks too big. I like it when the diameter of each matches and they all line up. It also looks large even if worn with nothing else. Rule of thumb, if you can fit three fingers inside the bracelet, it's too big.


----------



## Happyish

einseine said:


> As I’ve got used to the bling of the YG 3-row Diamond, I purchased the WG version before another price increase.
> 
> Now I can go out either of which that matches the outfit of the day better! I’m so happy
> View attachment 5403848
> 
> View attachment 5403849
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Stunning! Although it pains me to hear myself actually say this, it's a sensible purchase. These are timeless. Something you'll wear over and over. Wear them well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## BigAkoya

WillWork4Fashion said:


> This was an impulse buy that I quickly learned works so well with most of my wardrobe. I promised myself I would not impulse buy anything ever, but but it’s amazing how much clarity you get the moment it’s time to actually make a choice!! Sometimes you choose the unexpected & it’s perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5403659


Sometimes you just know, and as they say with jewelry, often times, the piece finds you. 
I love blue agate, and your bracelet is gorgeous and just pops on you! 

Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> When my SA texted me with my perfect shade of blue agate… and that there was a matching magic pendant (I think they match anyways lol), I couldn’t say no.
> 
> The pictures came out darker than I would have liked.  In real life, it is more royal blue.  Last picture is what it looks like under natural light (albeit taken on a gloomy day).
> 
> Now I must focus and only look towards the MOP 20 motif.  Nothing else!!
> 
> View attachment 5403865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403867


This is stunning!  It's gorgeous.  I hope you get the 20 too.  If you like earrings, I would say now is the time to ask for SO earrings. They used to do it, but I heard rumor VCA will not do blue agate earrings anymore.  However, because you have recently purchased blue agate pieces and are also looking for a 20, VCA may make an exception for you as you have other blue agate pieces.  Just FYI in case you want earrings.  

I am in love with blue agate, and your pieces are gorgeous!  It goes great with MOP bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

einseine said:


> As I’ve got used to the bling of the YG 3-row Diamond, I purchased the WG version before another price increase.
> 
> Now I can go out either of which that matches the outfit of the day better! I’m so happy
> View attachment 5403848
> 
> View attachment 5403849
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


This is stunning!  Mod shots please!  If you mix metals and don't mind the jingle of stacked bangles, I think both worn together would be fabulous too.  

Congratulations to you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Minich said:


> Received this stunning RG Perlee sweet clover bracelet today  I can’t stop looking at it!
> 
> Based on the third picture, curious to hear from others who own this or similar pieces if I should stick with the small or try for an xs. It travels a bit on the wrist, but I don’t want it to be uncomfortably tight either; I  haven’t been able to try on an xs so would love to hear others’ opinions.
> 
> View attachment 5403562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403565


Fit is 100% personal as you can guess. 
I have the Clover and was torn between the S and M.  The small was my size, but it did not have much movement.  The medium was looser, and I went with that. I do not like tight bangles.  To me, a bangle should have movement and be able to move up and down the arm.  

Also, it's not a fair comparison to show your bangle next to the other bracelet.  If I am seeing it correctly, the other bracelet is a link bracelet, so it will also lay flat and never be stiff.  

Looking at your photos, my Clover fits like your bangle, if not a bit looser.  I love it, and have no regrets.  
The key is not how it looks because you will never stare at it that way.  The key to a bangle fit is how far it goes down your arm because everyone's arm is "shaped" (flat wrist, rounder wrist) different which affects how the bangle moves.  I personally prefer a bangle to be loose and go down my arm a bit.  Some prefer it super tight so the bangle only stays on the small part of the wrist and doesn't move.  You may want to test it that way to see your comfort level.  

It's 100% preference, so don't let our opinions bias your comfort level given you mentioned comfort is a deciding factor for you.  
Hope this helps. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## missie1

makybenson said:


> Finally summed up the courage to start posting on the forum after many years here is my last purchase from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402415


Beautiful piece and can’t wait to see your posts


----------



## lvchanellvr

lynne_ross said:


> You might be thinking of another member. But I do have the tiger eye butterfly lucky earrings and the stone is one of my favourites. I would like another piece but undecided on which. I love how it changes as the light moves.


@lynne_ross Thank you for your comments and I managed to find the right TPF member that had the TE 5 motif bracelet. I love how this is paired with the rock crystal and the lucky alhambra bracelet. It is absolutely stunning! @Lynnsluxecloset, I hope it is okay for me to post your pic again. 



The lucky Alhambra earrings are beautiful and I am in the same position, I am undecided to which item to start. My wish list is never ending and I will be adding TE to my collection.


----------



## Rockysmom

twitspie said:


> In love with my purchase yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 5391445


Love it! Congrats


----------



## EpiFanatic

rosebean said:


> Congratulations, so beautiful, either wear alone or stack with the signature, I specially like it stacked with the chalcedony so dreamy!


Thank you @rosebean.  I was surprised how much I liked it with the chalcedony.  They work together.


----------



## mercedes555

My first VCA for my birthday and Anniversary! I am in love


----------



## LKNN

einseine said:


> As I’ve got used to the bling of the YG 3-row Diamond, I purchased the WG version before another price increase.
> 
> Now I can go out either of which that matches the outfit of the day better! I’m so happy
> View attachment 5403848
> 
> View attachment 5403849
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


So, sooo stunning— congrats! One of my favorite vca pieces of all-time!


----------



## Minich

Happyish said:


> To my eye, it looks too big. I like it when the diameter of each matches and they all line up. It also looks large even if worn with nothing else. Rule of thumb, if you can fit three fingers inside the bracelet, it's too big.


Thank you - always so helpful to hear others' advice, as I sometimes wonder if I'm being too picky  This 'three fingers' rule is helpful...its gone back for an exchange!


----------



## sjunky13

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


Congrats and Happy Anniversary! It looks beautiful on you. I know you have wanted this for a long time, Happy for you.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Lovin’ my 5 motifs gmop in rose gold. Happy Hump Day!


----------



## glamourbag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Lovin’ my 5 motifs gmop in rose gold. Happy Hump Day!
> 
> View attachment 5406696


OH its spectacular. I have been admiring mine all day... Isn't it such a lovely combination? I can't wait to see all your beautiful combinations.


----------



## San2222

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Lovin’ my 5 motifs gmop in rose gold. Happy Hump Day!
> 
> View attachment 5406696


was yours custom order? i've been waiting for gmop to be released in bracelet....


----------



## missie1

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Lovin’ my 5 motifs gmop in rose gold. Happy Hump Day!
> 
> View attachment 5406696


Beautiful


----------



## EpiFanatic

Gettin accustomed to her.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Lovin’ my 5 motifs gmop in rose gold. Happy Hump Day!
> 
> View attachment 5406696


Is this an SO?  For some reason I thought GMOP and RG is regularly available. Seems like such a sure win. This needs to be just available if it isn’t.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

glamourbag said:


> OH its spectacular. I have been admiring mine all day... Isn't it such a lovely combination? I can't wait to see all your beautiful combinations.


Aw did you recently got one too? This is such a gorgeous SO. I can’t wait to receive my other SO, hopefully soon. Thank you


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

EpiFanatic said:


> Is this an SO?  For some reason I thought GMOP and RG is regularly available. Seems like such a sure win. This needs to be just available if it isn’t.


Hi, yes it’s an SO because I waited and I paid extra 30% more. Thank you


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

missie1 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

lvchanellvr said:


> @lynne_ross Thank you for your comments and I managed to find the right TPF member that had the TE 5 motif bracelet. I love how this is paired with the rock crystal and the lucky alhambra bracelet. It is absolutely stunning! @Lynnsluxecloset, I hope it is okay for me to post your pic again.
> View attachment 5404239
> 
> 
> The lucky Alhambra earrings are beautiful and I am in the same position, I am undecided to which item to start. My wish list is never ending and I will be adding TE to my collection.



Hi, I don’t mind at all. It’s my pleasure


----------



## lvchanellvr

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hi, I don’t mind at all. It’s my pleasure


You have an amazing collection and your pics are fabulous.


----------



## saligator

WHoooo Hooooo!!!  VCA MAGIC WG MOP pendant!!!

I LOVE her!!!


----------



## glamourbag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Aw did you recently got one too? This is such a gorgeous SO. I can’t wait to receive my other SO, hopefully soon. Thank you


Similar. The RG pave and GMOP 5 motif.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Lovin’ my 5 motifs gmop in rose gold. Happy Hump Day!
> 
> View attachment 5406696


congrats she's a beauty! If you don't mind me asking, how long was the wait? Thanks in advance


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> congrats she's a beauty! If you don't mind me asking, how long was the wait? Thanks in advance


Hello it was 7 weeks. Thank you


----------



## Changeitup

EpiFanatic said:


> Gettin accustomed to her.
> 
> View attachment 5406829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406830


Love this.


----------



## Tykhe

Got my first VCA piece in MOP! Unfortunately it was too big and to be shipped back to headquarters to be adjusted.


----------



## DS2006

My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346



Wow love love love these on you! They compliment you so well and are so beautiful with your dark brown hair I absolutely love them! Congratulations!


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


What a beautiful set! Simply and elegant. Versatile, goes with everything.  Congratulations. Missing the MOD of the whole set please.


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


Congratulations @DS2006 they look so good on you!


----------



## glamourbag

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


These look beautiful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


Congratulations! These look fabulous on you!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346



Beautiful!!  Enjoy your lovely set!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


Your pieces are beautiful, and the earrings look great on your ear!  The WG MOP is just stunning, what a gorgeous set!  Congratulations!


----------



## purselovah91

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


congrats! is this vintage or magic size??


----------



## lvmon

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


Congrats, I love 3 in a set, matchy matchy!


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


Beautiful… congratulations on completing your set.


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346



Yeeeeeesss congrats on completing your set! They glow so beautifully on you, can’t wait to see more modshots with the pieces worn together.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


The whole set is beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## DS2006

purselovah91 said:


> congrats! is this vintage or magic size??


Thanks! These are vintage size. The wg mop only comes in vintage. I was a little worried I might feel they are too small, but I think I’ll actually wear this size more! So it worked out for the best.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Thanks! These are vintage size. The wg mop only comes in vintage. I was a little worried I might feel they are too small, but I think I’ll actually wear this size more! So it worked out for the best.


The size is perfect, especially with your Magic short pendant.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Thanks! These are vintage size. The wg mop only comes in vintage. I was a little worried I might feel they are too small, but I think I’ll actually wear this size more! So it worked out for the best.


I actually thought they were the magic! They have a lot of presence in wg.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I’ve been redoing my wardrobe - selling items that aren’t working & making new purchases. I just added the Guilloche pendant to stack w/Onyx. I also like how Guilloche & BA look together. Thanks for all the inspiring posts everyone!


----------



## shannily

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


Beautiful!!! WG MOP looks so clean and crisp.

I’m deciding between the WG MOP and Malachite… decisions decisions.


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346



WG MoP looks beautiful on you  
Congratulations on the complete set


----------



## myztic

What are everyone’s thoughts on the magic size earrings vs vintage size in malachite? My SA at the store seemed to feel like the magic size was for older woman? (They did not have one for me to try on, unfortunately.)
I have a pair of vintage onyx earrings that are really comfortable. I tend to wear a necklace daily (vintage size) and am not sure if the vintage size earrings look better with a necklace or the magic looks fine paired with earrings. 
I know the magic size is a lovely statement piece.
What are your thoughts and preferences on vintage vs magic earrings?


----------



## myztic

Tykhe said:


> Got my first VCA piece in MOP! Unfortunately it was too big and to be shipped back to headquarters to be adjusted.



It looks beautiful on your arm!! Congrats! Welcome to the most slippery slope - VCA collecting.



DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346



Congrats on completing your set! Beautiful pieces.


----------



## DS2006

myztic said:


> What are everyone’s thoughts on the magic size earrings vs vintage size in malachite? My SA at the store seemed to feel like the magic size was for older woman? (They did not have one for me to try on, unfortunately.)
> I have a pair of vintage onyx earrings that are really comfortable. I tend to wear a necklace daily (vintage size) and am not sure if the vintage size earrings look better with a necklace or the magic looks fine paired with earrings.
> I know the magic size is a lovely statement piece.
> What are your thoughts and preferences on vintage vs magic earrings?


My preference would be vintage size earrings with a vintage size pendant.  With the long Magic pendants, I think either size earrings work since the Magic earring motifs are smaller than the Magic pendant motif.


----------



## dsrm

myztic said:


> What are everyone’s thoughts on the magic size earrings vs vintage size in malachite? My SA at the store seemed to feel like the magic size was for older woman? (They did not have one for me to try on, unfortunately.)
> I have a pair of vintage onyx earrings that are really comfortable. I tend to wear a necklace daily (vintage size) and am not sure if the vintage size earrings look better with a necklace or the magic looks fine paired with earrings.
> I know the magic size is a lovely statement piece.
> What are your thoughts and preferences on vintage vs magic earrings?


I have both sizes and sweets. I love them all. I find the magic very comfortable and I do get the most compliments on them. Mine are MOP


----------



## krawford

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## glamourbag

krawford said:


> View attachment 5412040
> 
> Woo Hoo!!


 Love this 10 motif. You are going to get so much use out of it! Its gorgeous.


----------



## DS2006

krawford said:


> View attachment 5412040
> 
> Woo Hoo!!


Congrats!!! It's very beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

myztic said:


> What are everyone’s thoughts on the magic size earrings vs vintage size in malachite? My SA at the store seemed to feel like the magic size was for older woman? (They did not have one for me to try on, unfortunately.)
> I have a pair of vintage onyx earrings that are really comfortable. I tend to wear a necklace daily (vintage size) and am not sure if the vintage size earrings look better with a necklace or the magic looks fine paired with earrings.
> I know the magic size is a lovely statement piece.
> What are your thoughts and preferences on vintage vs magic earrings?


For me, if you are going to wear a Vintage size pendant, I think the Vintage earrings go better. 
If you wear the Magic earrings, the pendant is going to look really small as the pendant and earrings are so close to your face. 
The opposite is not true though in my opinion.  I think you can wear Vintage size earrings and a Magic pendant, and it will look great.


----------



## mesh123

krawford said:


> View attachment 5412040
> 
> Woo Hoo!!


I can’t wait to get one! Congratulations on my wish list!


----------



## Minich

krawford said:


> View attachment 5412040
> 
> Woo Hoo!!



This is just STUNNING - congratulations!!


----------



## hopiko

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


Congratulations!  It is such a special piece and looks wonderful on you!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## EpiFanatic

hopiko said:


> Congratulations!  It is such a special piece and looks wonderful on you!  Happy Anniversary!


Thanks @hopiko!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

myztic said:


> What are everyone’s thoughts on the magic size earrings vs vintage size in malachite? My SA at the store seemed to feel like the magic size was for older woman? (They did not have one for me to try on, unfortunately.)
> I have a pair of vintage onyx earrings that are really comfortable. I tend to wear a necklace daily (vintage size) and am not sure if the vintage size earrings look better with a necklace or the magic looks fine paired with earrings.
> I know the magic size is a lovely statement piece.
> What are your thoughts and preferences on vintage vs magic earrings?


@myztic I chuckled at your SA’s comment. I love magic earrings and I guess I am an older woman so she may be right 
Jokes apart though, I absolutely love the magic earrings when it comes to colored stones and I prefer vintage earrings for pave. Vintage size gets lost on me unless it’s all diamonds and then the sparkles justify the small size.

I wear my magic earrings with my magic pendants but mostly solo with no necklace (my fave way to wear them). I would not pair magic earrings with vintage pendants or 10/20 motifs. For those, I think the vintage earrings would work fine because it would be too much of Alhambra with the magic size competing with too many vintage sized motifs.

I have a few pics of the magic earrings posted on the forum here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/malachite-earrings-vintage-or-magic-size.1052373/post-35143078


----------



## chiaoapple

Tamag0tchi said:


> I got the frivole bracelet in RG


What a sweet piece!


----------



## chiaoapple

einseine said:


> As I’ve got used to the bling of the YG 3-row Diamond, I purchased the WG version before another price increase.
> 
> Now I can go out either of which that matches the outfit of the day better! I’m so happy
> View attachment 5403848
> 
> View attachment 5403849
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


So happy for you!! Bling away


----------



## chiaoapple

Having reviewed my collection I genuinely wanted to stop/pause on purchasing Alhambra and focus on other lines… But then my SA and I randomly got to talking about TE and she said she had a 10 motif and of course I asked to try it… the rest was history…. I was able to compare two pieces, and choose the one with more variation between each stone as it felt more lively to me and suits my style I think. 
Just like other members were saying, TE is a quite under the radar. In all my years of collecting VCA I never felt any interest in it as I thought why would I want to wear brown jewellery  Little did I know I was totally missing out 
It just feels so timeless


----------



## WingNut

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


Late to the party but this is a gorgeous set, congratulations!!!


----------



## krawford

chiaoapple said:


> Having reviewed my collection I genuinely wanted to stop/pause on purchasing Alhambra and focus on other lines… But then my SA and I randomly got to talking about TE and she said she had a 10 motif and of course I asked to try it… the rest was history…. I was able to compare two pieces, and choose the one with more variation between each stone as it felt more lively to me and suits my style I think.
> Just like other members were saying, TE is a quite under the radar. In all my years of collecting VCA I never felt any interest in it as I thought why would I want to wear brown jewellery  Little did I know I was totally missing out
> It just feels so timeless
> View attachment 5412455
> View attachment 5412456


Stunning on you


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Having reviewed my collection I genuinely wanted to stop/pause on purchasing Alhambra and focus on other lines… But then my SA and I randomly got to talking about TE and she said she had a 10 motif and of course I asked to try it… the rest was history…. I was able to compare two pieces, and choose the one with more variation between each stone as it felt more lively to me and suits my style I think.
> Just like other members were saying, TE is a quite under the radar. In all my years of collecting VCA I never felt any interest in it as I thought why would I want to wear brown jewellery  Little did I know I was totally missing out
> It just feels so timeless
> View attachment 5412455
> View attachment 5412456


You poor thing.  EVERYTHING looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## hopiko

chiaoapple said:


> Having reviewed my collection I genuinely wanted to stop/pause on purchasing Alhambra and focus on other lines… But then my SA and I randomly got to talking about TE and she said she had a 10 motif and of course I asked to try it… the rest was history…. I was able to compare two pieces, and choose the one with more variation between each stone as it felt more lively to me and suits my style I think.
> Just like other members were saying, TE is a quite under the radar. In all my years of collecting VCA I never felt any interest in it as I thought why would I want to wear brown jewellery  Little did I know I was totally missing out
> It just feels so timeless
> View attachment 5412455
> View attachment 5412456


Gorgeous on you!  TE 20 was one of my first pieces and I love it!  It is far more versatile than people think!   Enjoy!!!


----------



## lvchanellvr

chiaoapple said:


> Having reviewed my collection I genuinely wanted to stop/pause on purchasing Alhambra and focus on other lines… But then my SA and I randomly got to talking about TE and she said she had a 10 motif and of course I asked to try it… the rest was history…. I was able to compare two pieces, and choose the one with more variation between each stone as it felt more lively to me and suits my style I think.
> Just like other members were saying, TE is a quite under the radar. In all my years of collecting VCA I never felt any interest in it as I thought why would I want to wear brown jewellery  Little did I know I was totally missing out
> It just feels so timeless
> View attachment 5412455
> View attachment 5412456


I totally agree with you that TE is so under the radar. It is definitely a stone you must see in person. The TE is stunning on you including all your other pieces in your collection. This one is on my never-ending wishlist.


----------



## einseine

chiaoapple said:


> So happy for you!! Bling away



Thank you so much @chiaoapple   
Your Perlee bracelet collection is STUNNING!
Do you plan to add another one???


----------



## lynne_ross

chiaoapple said:


> Having reviewed my collection I genuinely wanted to stop/pause on purchasing Alhambra and focus on other lines… But then my SA and I randomly got to talking about TE and she said she had a 10 motif and of course I asked to try it… the rest was history…. I was able to compare two pieces, and choose the one with more variation between each stone as it felt more lively to me and suits my style I think.
> Just like other members were saying, TE is a quite under the radar. In all my years of collecting VCA I never felt any interest in it as I thought why would I want to wear brown jewellery  Little did I know I was totally missing out
> It just feels so timeless
> View attachment 5412455
> View attachment 5412456


It is gorgeous! I love love tiger eye. I find it really easy to wear. I wore my earrings this week with a pink blossom blouse to work. It goes with most colours of clothing. Enjoy.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> For me, if you are going to wear a Vintage size pendant, I think the Vintage earrings go better.
> If you wear the Magic earrings, the pendant is going to look really small as the pendant and earrings are so close to your face.
> The opposite is not true though in my opinion.  I think you can wear Vintage size earrings and a Magic pendant, and it will look great.


I'm going to disagree. When I wear my Alhambra necklaces, I pair them with the Magic size earrings. That's the only size I have. They make a statement whereas the vintage just disappear. So I say, go with the Magic.


----------



## Happyish

chiaoapple said:


> Having reviewed my collection I genuinely wanted to stop/pause on purchasing Alhambra and focus on other lines… But then my SA and I randomly got to talking about TE and she said she had a 10 motif and of course I asked to try it… the rest was history…. I was able to compare two pieces, and choose the one with more variation between each stone as it felt more lively to me and suits my style I think.
> Just like other members were saying, TE is a quite under the radar. In all my years of collecting VCA I never felt any interest in it as I thought why would I want to wear brown jewellery  Little did I know I was totally missing out
> It just feels so timeless
> View attachment 5412455
> View attachment 5412456


It has a lot of character. Wear it well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


Congratulations on finishing your set @DS2006.  You always make such great choices and are so patient. The bill Igor pieces always find you. The white MOP looks stunning on you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sjunky13 said:


> Congrats and Happy Anniversary! It looks beautiful on you. I know you have wanted this for a long time, Happy for you.


Thank you @sjunky13.  I didn’t realize how much I kept posting about it until everyone said they knew I wanted it. I’m slow. LOL!


----------



## chiaoapple

lynne_ross said:


> It is gorgeous! I love love tiger eye. I find it really easy to wear. I wore my earrings this week with a pink blossom blouse to work. It goes with most colours of clothing. Enjoy.


Thank you! Yes it goes surprisingly well with a variety of colours / patterns — we were playing around in the boutique and kept holding the TE necklace against random things like the sofa, cushions, my polyester eco bag, etc. and it all looked great


----------



## chiaoapple

einseine said:


> Thank you so much @chiaoapple
> Your Perlee bracelet collection is STUNNING!
> Do you plan to add another one???


Sooo tempted after seeing your piece! I love WG! Look forward to more modelling shots from you.


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Sooo tempted after seeing your piece! I love WG! Look forward to more modelling shots from you.


I hope you dive more into WG.  It looks very striking and pops.  For diamond pieces, the white metal takes a back seat and allows the diamonds to shine! Your WG pieces are fabulous, and you look gorgeous wearing them.


----------



## DS2006

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations on finishing your set @DS2006.  You always make such great choices and are so patient. The bill Igor pieces always find you. The white MOP looks stunning on you.


Thanks!!! You know how much I LOVE your new bracelet!


----------



## Yramnna

I’ve been admiring VCA on people wearing it for decades! I think this exquisite line of fine jewelry is so feminine, beautiful and dainty that I just had to dive in head first finally all of a sudden over Mother’s Day and my 53rd birthday weekend lol. Might as well enjoy when I’m still able to. Love, love, love them! So thrilled and excited!


----------



## BigAkoya

Yramnna said:


> I’ve been admiring VCA on people wearing it for decades! I think this exquisite line of fine jewelry is so feminine, beautiful and dainty that I just had to dive in head first finally all of a sudden over Mother’s Day and my 53rd birthday weekend lol. Might as well enjoy when I’m still able to. Love, love, love them! So thrilled and excited!


Congratulations on your new VCA pieces!  
Talk about diving in!  Your new set is gorgeous!  I just love MOP; it makes the face glow.  I am sure you will love it too!  
Feel free to post any mod shots!  No worries if you're dressed like a slob... we'll be too busy staring at your gorgeous pieces!  

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DS2006

Yramnna said:


> I’ve been admiring VCA on people wearing it for decades! I think this exquisite line of fine jewelry is so feminine, beautiful and dainty that I just had to dive in head first finally all of a sudden over Mother’s Day and my 53rd birthday weekend lol. Might as well enjoy when I’m still able to. Love, love, love them! So thrilled and excited!



Congratulations!!! I love this, too!!! Coincidentally, I just get the same set but in white gold over the last couple of months!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Yramnna said:


> I’ve been admiring VCA on people wearing it for decades! I think this exquisite line of fine jewelry is so feminine, beautiful and dainty that I just had to dive in head first finally all of a sudden over Mother’s Day and my 53rd birthday weekend lol. Might as well enjoy when I’m still able to. Love, love, love them! So thrilled and excited!


Congratulations!!  That's the way to dive in!  No time like the present.  Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## saligator

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346



Love these on you!


----------



## 7777777

krawford said:


> View attachment 5412040
> 
> Woo Hoo!!


Beautiful! Did you have some links added? It looks longer than mine.


----------



## krawford

7777777 said:


> Beautiful! Did you have some links added? It looks longer than mine.


Good eye!  Yes I did.  2 inches.  And I also put a small magnetic closure that I get from Amazon on it.  I hadn't put it on yet in that picture.  It is a game changer for me and I put it on all my necklaces except my long Magic pendant necklaces.  It is strong and makes it so easy to put on necklaces and just as easy to take off.


----------



## Yramnna

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your new VCA pieces!
> Talk about diving in!  Your new set is gorgeous!  I just love MOP; it makes the face glow.  I am sure you will love it too!
> Feel free to post any mod shots!  No worries if you're dressed like a slob... we'll be too busy staring at your gorgeous pieces!
> 
> Happy Birthday!



Thank you!! ☺️
Wore the set yesterday at both of our kids’ grad family party. Only pic I can find that showed at least 2 of them.


----------



## Yramnna

DS2006 said:


> Congratulations!!! I love this, too!!! Coincidentally, I just get the same set but in white gold over the last couple of months!



Thank you!! Such a great set! Congratulations to you too!


----------



## Yramnna

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  That's the way to dive in!  No time like the present.  Happy Mother's Day!



Thank you! You are absolutely right about that. Feeling like a kid at Christmas time!


----------



## hopiko

Yramnna said:


> I’ve been admiring VCA on people wearing it for decades! I think this exquisite line of fine jewelry is so feminine, beautiful and dainty that I just had to dive in head first finally all of a sudden over Mother’s Day and my 53rd birthday weekend lol. Might as well enjoy when I’m still able to. Love, love, love them! So thrilled and excited!


Happy Birthday and Congratulations!  Gorgeous pieces!!!


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> So I did it and it's in.  And of course all this wavering since 2018, I wonder what took me so long.  Introducing my single row diamond perlee bangle in WG for my 25th anniversary.  Seems appropriate.  Please forgive the pic overload.
> 
> View attachment 5402565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402567


Happy belated anniversary! so gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> Happy belated anniversary! so gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs


Thank you!  It’s an awesome bangle. I love it.


----------



## LVinCali

Thank you to all the lovely members on this forum- it's been super helpful to read about VCA, especially the extensive input from some of the O.G.s.  Loving the lovely ladies and gents on the VCA forum.

Was finally was able to pick up my VA 10-motif in onyx.  It's feels somewhat dressy for me, but I love it and hopefully can style it with a casual wardrobe.  _Really, really_ love making it into a 15-motif with my onyx bracelet, something I learned on this forum. . My onyx parure (yet another thing I learned on this forum) is complete.  Next on to some of the fun, colorful stones.


----------



## Chanelandco

LVinCali said:


> Thank you to all the lovely members on this forum- it's been super helpful to read about VCA, especially the extensive input from some of the O.G.s.  Loving the lovely ladies and gents on the VCA forum.
> 
> Was finally was able to pick up my VA 10-motif in onyx.  It's feels somewhat dressy for me, but I love it and hopefully can style it with a casual wardrobe.  _Really, really_ love making it into a 15-motif with my onyx bracelet, something I learned on this forum. . My onyx parure (yet another thing I learned on this forum) is complete.  Next on to some of the fun, colorful stones.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416448


Congrats. You wear it well. I also love to wear my onyx set as a 15 and it goes with everything. Please wear it casually!


----------



## Chanelandco

I decided to add a 10 motif Mop YG!
I wear my onyx almost daily and love it because it is strong. I thought last year that the MoP was too romantic, but who said a stong girl cant be romantic ? Lol 
Here it is combined with my 5 motifs onyx bracelet


----------



## EpiFanatic

Chanelandco said:


> I decided to add a 10 motif Mop YG!
> I wear my onyx almost daily and love it because it is strong. I thought last year that the MoP was too romantic, but who said a stong girl cant be romantic ? Lol
> Here it is combined with my 5 motifs onyx bracelet


That MOP worn over your white shirt looks lovely on you.  Feminine but not fussy.  I bet you could layer both 10s and it would look fabulous.  Just an idea.  The white pops on you and makes a clean, bold statement.


----------



## glamourbag

Chanelandco said:


> I decided to add a 10 motif Mop YG!
> I wear my onyx almost daily and love it because it is strong. I thought last year that the MoP was too romantic, but who said a stong girl cant be romantic ? Lol
> Here it is combined with my 5 motifs onyx bracelet


Love these layered!!!!!!  Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Chanelandco

glamourbag said:


> Love these layered!!!!!!  Looks beautiful on you!


Thank you Glamourbag


----------



## lisawhit

My 1st Frivole purchases - Pavé yellow gold earrings and extra large pendant


----------



## Chanelandco

EpiFanatic said:


> That MOP worn over your white shirt looks lovely on you.  Feminine but not fussy.  I bet you could layer both 10s and it would look fabulous.  Just an idea.  The white pops on you and makes a clean, bold statement.


Thank you EpiFanatic for your kind words
I will try to layer both. It is a great idea. Will post a pic.


----------



## glamourbag

lisawhit said:


> My 1st Frivole purchases - Pavé yellow gold earrings and extra large pendant
> 
> View attachment 5416586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416587


Congratulations on these beauties!


----------



## lisawhit

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations on these beauties!


Thank you!


----------



## hopiko

lisawhit said:


> My 1st Frivole purchases - Pavé yellow gold earrings and extra large pendant
> 
> View attachment 5416586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416587


So lovely, Lisa!  Congratulations!  I can’t wait to see how you style them!  Enjoy!


----------



## hopiko

Chanelandco said:


> I decided to add a 10 motif Mop YG!
> I wear my onyx almost daily and love it because it is strong. I thought last year that the MoP was too romantic, but who said a stong girl cant be romantic ? Lol
> Here it is combined with my 5 motifs onyx bracelet



Amazing addition!  They look wonderful together on you!  Congrats!


----------



## 880

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you EpiFanatic for your kind words
> I will try to layer both. It is a great idea. Will post a pic.


@Chanelandco , love your pics! Have you thought about attaching both together for a long 20, half onyx, half mop? 
got the thought from some chanel black and white RTW


----------



## EpiFanatic

lisawhit said:


> My 1st Frivole purchases - Pavé yellow gold earrings and extra large pendant
> 
> View attachment 5416586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416587


Congratulations on a lovely set. So fun starting a new Frivole family!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you EpiFanatic for your kind words
> I will try to layer both. It is a great idea. Will post a pic.


@Chanelandco I went back and looked at your mod shot again cause it’s such a stunning pic.  And I was trying to figure out specifically what that special touch is. I wanna say your solid YG earrings popped out at me. They really just worked to emphasize the YG on the 10.  And I loved the tiny diamond solitaire worn inside your shirt, a light-hearted accent.  Makes the whole look less deliberate and more personal.  You styled the 10 motif so beautifully.  You didn’t wear VCA earrings so I could focus on the 10 motif but there rest of your jewelry still made for an elegant cohesive statement. Sorry to geek out at you. I promise I’m not weird. Sometimes a look just strikes me and I like to understand why it appeals to me.  And I have a diamond solitaire that I want to wear again but I haven’t figured out how to make it work with vca necklaces or pendants.  You’ve done it here so effortlessly.


----------



## Chanelandco

hopiko said:


> Amazing addition!  They look wonderful together on you!  Congrats!


Thanks a lot hopiko 


880 said:


> @Chanelandco , love your pics! Have you thought about attaching both together for a long 20, half onyx, half mop?
> got the thought from some chanel black and white RTW


Thank you my friend 880. Always so very kind.
I will try that look as well. I personaly dont mind the clasp showing, so will link both to see how they pair as a 20. Will post a pic for reference when I do.


----------



## Chanelandco

EpiFanatic said:


> @Chanelandco I went back and looked at your mod shot again cause it’s such a stunning pic.  And I was trying to figure out specifically what that special touch is. I wanna say your solid YG earrings popped out at me. They really just worked to emphasize the YG on the 10.  And I loved the tiny diamond solitaire worn inside your shirt, a light-hearted accent.  Makes the whole look less deliberate and more personal.  You styled the 10 motif so beautifully.  You didn’t wear VCA earrings so I could focus on the 10 motif but there rest of your jewelry still made for an elegant cohesive statement. Sorry to geek out at you. I promise I’m not weird. Sometimes a look just strikes me and I like to understand why it appeals to me.  And I have a diamond solitaire that I want to wear again but I haven’t figured out how to make it work with vca necklaces or pendants.  You’ve done it here so effortlessly.


I am honored that you are geeking out at me because you look always stylish and elegant with your beautiful pieces. Thank you for your kind words.
I love these earings as well . They are not even solid gold. It is the Dior tribale cannage ( custom jewellery ). I sometimes wondered if it was weird to mix them with my VCA , but I loove them so much so that I shamelessly do . Happy that you like them.
Oh and you are not weird, or at least not the only one. I also look at some pics several times when they ´speak’ to me. I did it with your gorgeous new single row diamant bracelet. ❤️


----------



## Yramnna

hopiko said:


> Happy Birthday and Congratulations!  Gorgeous pieces!!!



Thank you so much!! ☺️


----------



## lisawhit

hopiko said:


> So lovely, Lisa!  Congratulations!  I can’t wait to see how you style them!  Enjoy!


thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

LVinCali said:


> Thank you to all the lovely members on this forum- it's been super helpful to read about VCA, especially the extensive input from some of the O.G.s.  Loving the lovely ladies and gents on the VCA forum.
> 
> Was finally was able to pick up my VA 10-motif in onyx.  It's feels somewhat dressy for me, but I love it and hopefully can style it with a casual wardrobe.  _Really, really_ love making it into a 15-motif with my onyx bracelet, something I learned on this forum. . My onyx parure (yet another thing I learned on this forum) is complete.  Next on to some of the fun, colorful stones.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416448


It looks great on you!  It's not dressy at all, a very chic casual vibe.


----------



## BigAkoya

lisawhit said:


> My 1st Frivole purchases - Pavé yellow gold earrings and extra large pendant
> 
> View attachment 5416586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416587


What a gorgeous set!  You may know by now, but I love love love Frivole, and I think the design is so artistic. 
Your earrings are so blingy and the pendant is so shiny!  You will look fabulous!  

Congratulations!  I am so excited for you!


----------



## lisawhit

BigAkoya said:


> What a gorgeous set!  You may know by now, but I love love love Frivole, and I think the design is so artistic.
> Your earrings are so blingy and the pendant is so shiny!  You will look fabulous!
> 
> Congratulations!  I am so excited for you!


thank you kindly


----------



## paruparo

Haven't received it yet as I am getting the chain extended. But here's the pic my SA sent me. 
Been wanting a white gold VCA piece for a while now. Vintage Alhambra in Chalcedony (I chose the middle one) ❤


----------



## EpiFanatic

Chanelandco said:


> I am honored that you are geeking out at me because you look always stylish and elegant with your beautiful pieces. Thank you for your kind words.
> I love these earings as well . They are not even solid gold. It is the Dior tribale cannage ( custom jewellery ). I sometimes wondered if it was weird to mix them with my VCA , but I loove them so much so that I shamelessly do . Happy that you like them.
> Oh and you are not weird, or at least not the only one. I also look at some pics several times when they ´speak’ to me. I did it with your gorgeous new single row diamant bracelet. ❤


Thank you.  I'm enjoying the bangle so much.  Been playing around with combos.  Those Dior earrings work tho.  Makes me think Gurhan.  Love that you mix and match.  Keeps the look easy and fresh.  I think wear what works and what you love right?  Hmmm...kinda inspires me to look for cool WG earrings out there.


----------



## am2022

BigAkoya said:


> I’m currently at this wonderful dilemma as well …. I wear my 10 motif MOP lengthened into 25 inches by adding a gold generic chain … just ordered another 10 motif to match and make into 20.
> I’m now wondering if I need a w MOP earring as well ?
> I’m leaning towards magic size single motif vs double drop wMOP
> Pls help !
> attaching Rutherford’s photos !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, if you are going to wear a Vintage size pendant, I think the Vintage earrings go better.
> If you wear the Magic earrings, the pendant is going to look really small as the pendant and earrings are so close to your face.
> The opposite is not true though in my opinion.  I think you can wear Vintage size earrings and a Magic pendant, and it will look great.


----------



## BigAkoya

It depends on the look you want.  If you get the Magic earrings, it becomes two distinct pieces to me.  The eye sits at the Magic, and then goes to the 20. The 20 to me is a bit secondary as the Magic is so big.  

If you go with Vintage, it’s a more continuous flow for the eye, and I think it creates a nice long line. The 20 is the star which is what I like. I also think the Vintage is a bit more elegant vs. Magic is a bit more loud.  

For me, I vote Vintage.  
Here is my favorite photo.  She is all Vintage, it looks so glamorous to me. 

I have a WG MOP set with VA earrings to go with the 20.  I love it!


----------



## Happyish

paruparo said:


> Haven't received it yet as I am getting the chain extended. But here's the pic my SA sent me.
> Been wanting a white gold VCA piece for a while now. Vintage Alhambra in Chalcedony (I chose the middle one) ❤
> View attachment 5417695


It's very pretty. That would have been my choice as well. 
Congratulations and wear it well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> It depends on the look you want.  If you get the Magic earrings, it becomes two distinct pieces to me.  The eye sits at the Magic, and then goes to the 20. The 20 to me is a bit secondary as the Magic is so big.
> 
> If you go with Vintage, it’s a more continuous flow for the eye, and I think it creates a nice long line. The 20 is the star which is what I like. I also think the Vintage is a bit more elegant vs. Magic is a bit more loud.
> 
> For me, I vote Vintage.
> Here is my favorite photo.  She is all Vintage, it looks so glamorous to me.
> 
> I have a WG MOP set with VA earrings to go with the 20.  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5418201


I have a different take on this. First the photo you posted is gorgeous and the model shows the Alhambra to full advantage.
However, I prefer the Magic earrings.

The 20-motif is the dominant piece. In my opinion, the vintage alhambra earrings disappear. They take a back-seat to the necklace. They recede into the background.

By contrast, the Magic earrings balance the necklace. They draw attention to the face. They draw attention to the motif. Finally, they draw attention to the necklace. They are equally commanding and one compliments the other. 

The wonderful thing about VCA is that there are multiple sizes available. I'm petite but have always been drawn to the Magic earrings. They work for me--for every day and more formal occasions. I know some people complain they're heavy, but that's never been my experience. 

So my suggestion, try both and see which you prefer. Solicit opinions. Take photos and once you're back at home see which you prefer and which you're most comfortable with.


----------



## am2022

Thank you @BigAkoya  and @Happyish for your insightful comments ! Much appreciated !
I also love magic size and in fact don’t own any vintage earrings yet !
Have magic malachite and triple drop for Alhambra line .
Hence wanting to also consider double drop wMOP and also considering the hammered gold magic for this 20 motif necklace !
You’re right will probably need to try on these pieces !
Again thanks


----------



## Happyish

amacasa said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya  and @Happyish for your insightful comments ! Much appreciated !
> I also love magic size and in fact don’t own any vintage earrings yet !
> Have magic malachite and triple drop for Alhambra line .
> Hence wanting to also consider double drop wMOP and also considering the hammered gold magic for this 20 motif necklace !
> You’re right will probably need to try on these pieces !
> Again thanks


The hammered gold magic is being discontinued so don't put it off for too long.


----------



## BigAkoya

amacasa said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya  and @Happyish for your insightful comments ! Much appreciated !
> I also love magic size and in fact don’t own any vintage earrings yet !
> Have magic malachite and triple drop for Alhambra line .
> Hence wanting to also consider double drop wMOP and also considering the hammered gold magic for this 20 motif necklace !
> You’re right will probably need to try on these pieces !
> Again thanks


OK, you like big Magic stuff.  If you like Magic, and double motifs, I think for sure you will find Vintage too small.

That said, since you like Magic size, I love a 20 layered with a matching long Magic pendant. For this look, I would wear Vintage earrings as you may look like really logo-y with all those Magic pieces.  However, that may be the look you want, and if yes, Magic earrings would be a bold, loud look.

Try a long Magic with the 20. I love love love this look.

Here is a photo of what I mean.  I think the 20 with a Magic is gorgeous.

You can also see with a 20, the earrings you wear completely change the look.  She is wearing a three motif.  She is super logo-y to me and she screams Alhmbra (logo-y is not my look for jewelry), but for a person who loves that big logo-y look, I think this is really gorgeous.

More ideas for you! The possibilites are endless!


----------



## am2022

I haven’t jumped on the single magic pendant though ! My favorite is  vintage size in 10 / 20 motif configuration  ( malachite , mop and guilloche )  and soon to be 20 for MOP!
But will try my triple drop with the 20 motif and see how that will look !
QUOTE="BigAkoya, post: 35188953, member: 28869"]
OK, you like big Magic stuff.  If you like Magic, and double motifs, I think for sure you will find Vintage too small.

That said, since you like Magic size, I love a 20 layered with a matching long Magic pendant. For this look, I would wear Vintage earrings as you may look like really logo-y with all those Magic pieces.  However, that may be the look you want, and if yes, Magic earrings would be a bold, loud look.

Try a long Magic with the 20. I love love love this look.

Here is a photo of what I mean.  I think the 20 with a Magic is gorgeous.

You can also see with a 20, the earrings you wear completely change the look.  She is wearing a three motif.  She is super logo-y to me and she screams Alhmbra (logo-y is not my look for jewelry), but for a person who loves that big logo-y look, I think this is really gorgeous.

More ideas for you! The possibilites are endless!
View attachment 5418452

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Happyish

amacasa said:


> I haven’t jumped on the single magic pendant though ! My favorite is  vintage size in 10 / 20 motif configuration  ( malachite , mop and guilloche )  and soon to be 20 for MOP!
> But will try my triple drop with the 20 motif and see how that will look !
> QUOTE="BigAkoya, post: 35188953, member: 28869"]
> OK, you like big Magic stuff.  If you like Magic, and double motifs, I think for sure you will find Vintage too small.
> 
> That said, since you like Magic size, I love a 20 layered with a matching long Magic pendant. For this look, I would wear Vintage earrings as you may look like really logo-y with all those Magic pieces.  However, that may be the look you want, and if yes, Magic earrings would be a bold, loud look.
> 
> Try a long Magic with the 20. I love love love this look.
> 
> Here is a photo of what I mean.  I think the 20 with a Magic is gorgeous.
> 
> You can also see with a 20, the earrings you wear completely change the look.  She is wearing a three motif.  She is super logo-y to me and she screams Alhmbra (logo-y is not my look for jewelry), but for a person who loves that big logo-y look, I think this is really gorgeous.
> 
> More ideas for you! The possibilites are endless!
> View attachment 5418452



[/QUOTE]
My preference is for the single motif Magic earring. I don't have the double or the triple. I'm petite and given the proportions, the triple is too long and the double--while just right, elevates the look and draws too much attention.I find the two-motif screams, "Hey, I'm wearing Alhambra." I'm more comfortable with the single. But that's me. I've seen lots of screen-shots of people wearing the two and three-motif and they're gorgeous.

Another wonderful earring--if you can find it, is a Vintage piece called the Alhambra 2000. It's a small open hoop in the shape of the Alhambra. I have it and wear it a lot. I've seen it fully pave, with a sprinkle of diamonds and plain. Here's a photo.


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> The hammered gold magic is being discontinued so don't put it off for too long.



I have heard the yg Magic pave earrings were being discontinued and now I see the hammered ones are, too. Do you know of other pieces that are being discontinued?


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> I have heard the yg Magic pave earrings were being discontinued and now I see the hammered ones are, too. Do you know of other pieces that are being discontinued?


I was told by an SA at Neiman's that it applies to all the Magic. I don't know if that's correct. Indeed, I find it hard to believe. Not only is it a popular and coveted collection but to limit Alhambra to just the vintage and sweet sizes seems to be inappropriately (stupidly) limiting.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


>


My preference is for the single motif Magic earring. I don't have the double or the triple. I'm petite and given the proportions, the triple is too long and the double--while just right, elevates the look and draws too much attention.I find the two-motif screams, "Hey, I'm wearing Alhambra." I'm more comfortable with the single. But that's me. I've seen lots of screen-shots of people wearing the two and three-motif and they're gorgeous.

Another wonderful earring--if you can find it, is a Vintage piece called the Alhambra 2000. It's a small open hoop in the shape of the Alhambra. I have it and wear it a lot. I've seen it fully pave, with a sprinkle of diamonds and plain. Here's a photo.

View attachment 5418504

[/QUOTE]
Happyish, awesome that you have these. Would you mind taking a mod shot?  I am so curious to know how those look on. I can’t visualize them but they are intriguing.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> My preference is for the single motif Magic earring. I don't have the double or the triple. I'm petite and given the proportions, the triple is too long and the double--while just right, elevates the look and draws too much attention.I find the two-motif screams, "Hey, I'm wearing Alhambra." I'm more comfortable with the single. But that's me. I've seen lots of screen-shots of people wearing the two and three-motif and they're gorgeous.
> 
> Another wonderful earring--if you can find it, is a Vintage piece called the Alhambra 2000. It's a small open hoop in the shape of the Alhambra. I have it and wear it a lot. I've seen it fully pave, with a sprinkle of diamonds and plain. Here's a photo.
> 
> View attachment 5418504


Happyish, awesome that you have these. Would you mind taking a mod shot?  I am so curious to know how those look on. I can’t visualize them but they are intriguing.  Thank you so much.
[/QUOTE]
I don't have a mod-shot, but I do have this. They're just over 1" in diameter. Not too big. Not too small.


----------



## DS2006

@Happyish  Thanks! Hopefully she is wrong and it is just those specific gold earrings!  Although, I cannot understand discontinuing the gold pave Magic.


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> @Happyish  Thanks! Hopefully she is wrong and it is just those specific gold earrings!  Although, I cannot understand discontinuing the gold pave Magic.


I don't either. When I was looking, the YG pave were not available (although they had been made in the past). Three years later, they were reintroduced. They seem to rotate some "standard," items. Maybe to increase demand?


----------



## am2022

Gorgeous - thanks for sharing @Happyish!
Since stock is low all around - called and asked my SA what is available right now for Alhambra earrings ?

She says all gone except for wMOP 4 motif ! 
Does anybody own this ?
A friend of mine does and she absolutely adores it ! 



Happyish said:


> Happyish, awesome that you have these. Would you mind taking a mod shot?  I am so curious to know how those look on. I can’t visualize them but they are intriguing.  Thank you so much.


I don't have a mod-shot, but I do have this. They're just over 1" in diameter. Not too big. Not too small.

View attachment 5418525

[/QUOTE]


----------



## glamourbag

amacasa said:


> Gorgeous - thanks for sharing @Happyish!
> Since stock is low all around - called and asked my SA what is available right now for Alhambra earrings ?
> 
> She says all gone except for wMOP 4 motif !
> Does anybody own this ?
> A friend of mine does and she absolutely adores it !
> 
> 
> I don't have a mod-shot, but I do have this. They're just over 1" in diameter. Not too big. Not too small.
> 
> View attachment 5418525



View attachment 5418935

[/QUOTE]
Wow those earrings have been essentially non-existent in store for so long! If they have them and they are of interest you should give them a try. Definitely a statement earring.


----------



## 880

DS2006 said:


> My wg mop set is complete! I got the earrings the morning. I look forward to using these pieces a lot this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5411342
> 
> View attachment 5411344
> 
> View attachment 5411346


I am catching up! Congratulations on your set! I have been following the points everyone has made re vintage and magic, single and multiple motif earrings. I agree that these almost look like magic size and they are perfect on you.  IMO there is another factor for people to consider beyond one’s preference for earring size; proportion of the set; where the eye is drawn; and what the dominant piece is (Whether the emphasis is on the earring or the 20).

That factor is the shape, length, and overall scale of ones face and jaw and the thickness and shape of the ear lobe. In the pic here, it seems like you have slender, feminine ear lobes, so the size you chose is perfect for you. I have a big head (literally my hat size is really large for my height) and chunky earlobes (to the point where all of the VCA earrings pinch and almost curl upward (like a shoe that is too tight, so often the larger sizes like Magic are best. (hope im not being too graphic lol).

In addition, my mom had my ears pierced when I was very young, and she clearly wasn’t paying attention lol, so my original piercings are too high and askew. I had my ear piercings redone decades later, and now they are a bit low for some styles (Which requires posts to be moved lower).  It’s a Goldilocks situation). Whether to choose double or triple motif also depends on the length and proportion of one’s neck, so a full length pic is essential. Someone also mentioned age as a factor for larger earrings. I always admired my GM’s style; she wore big gems and huge pearls every day, (and lots: earrings, rings, bracelets, watches - either PP old style WG with diamonds or YG with diamonds) for casual or dressy. They suited her. In my twenties, thirties, and forties, big jewelry looked weird, like I was trying too hard. All of a sudden, I’m 54, and big suddenly works. An advantage to growing older lol.

i believe that anyone who is debating vintage versus magic will immediately know once they go to try them on in person. Something in your head will click and it honestly will be a moment of earring epiphany. It’s almost like the earring size ans shape will choose you.  @amacasa, I envy anyone like your friend who can carry off the four motif earring with grace and aplomb. I also have the issue that lots of jewelry tends to look fake or plastic on me, so I cannot carry off jewelry with a big sweep like the 4 motif easily. very  grateful we all have these first  world problems


----------



## am2022

Hello GB ! This pair will probably be too heavy for me ! I hesitated with the triple drop because of the weight ! So I think that’s the most I can muster !  


glamourbag said:


> View attachment 5418935


Wow those earrings have been essentially non-existent in store for so long! If they have them and they are of interest you should give them a try. Definitely a statement earring.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Hi 880 ! Thanks for your insightful contribution !  
I always love happy debates like this - educates everyone !
And sounds like we’re both born in the 70’s. Turning the big 50 next year !
And yes love magic size earring ( own single motif and triple motif )but wondering if I should get a vintage for my next ! I guess I shall skip vintage and wait for my Frivole ! QUOTE="880, post: 35190247, member: 148115"]
I am catching up! Congratulations on your set! I have been following the points everyone has made re vintage and magic, single and multiple motif earrings. I agree that these almost look like magic size and they are perfect on you.  IMO there is another factor for people to consider beyond one’s preference for earring size; proportion of the set; where the eye is drawn; and what the dominant piece is (Whether the emphasis is on the earring or the 20).

That factor is the shape, length, and overall scale of ones face and jaw and the thickness and shape of the ear lobe. In the pic here, it seems like you have slender, feminine ear lobes, so the size you chose is perfect for you. I have a big head (literally my hat size is really large for my height) and chunky earlobes (to the point where all of the VCA earrings pinch and almost curl upward (like a shoe that is too tight, so often the larger sizes like Magic are best. (hope im not being too graphic lol).

In addition, my mom had my ears pierced when I was very young, and she clearly wasn’t paying attention lol, so my original piercings are too high and askew. I had my ear piercings redone decades later, and now they are a bit low for some styles (Which requires posts to be moved lower).  It’s a Goldilocks situation). Whether to choose double or triple motif also depends on the length and proportion of one’s neck, so a full length pic is essential. Someone also mentioned age as a factor for larger earrings. I always admired my GM’s style; she wore big gems and huge pearls every day, (and lots: earrings, rings, bracelets, watches - either PP old style WG with diamonds or YG with diamonds) for casual or dressy. They suited her. In my twenties, thirties, and forties, big jewelry looked weird, like I was trying too hard. All of a sudden, I’m 54, and big suddenly works. An advantage to growing older lol.

i believe that anyone who is debating vintage versus magic will immediately know once they go to try them on in person. Something in your head will click and it honestly will be a moment of earring epiphany. It’s almost like the earring size ans shape will choose you.  @amacasa, I envy anyone like your friend who can carry off the four motif earring with grace and aplomb. I also have the issue that lots of jewelry tends to look fake or plastic on me, so I cannot carry off jewelry with a big sweep like the 4 motif easily. very  grateful we all have these first  world problems 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DS2006

880 said:


> I am catching up! Congratulations on your set! I have been following the points everyone has made re vintage and magic, single and multiple motif earrings. I agree that these almost look like magic size and they are perfect on you.  IMO there is another factor for people to consider beyond one’s preference for earring size; proportion of the set; where the eye is drawn; and what the dominant piece is (Whether the emphasis is on the earring or the 20).
> 
> That factor is the shape, length, and overall scale of ones face and jaw and the thickness and shape of the ear lobe. In the pic here, it seems like you have slender, feminine ear lobes, so the size you chose is perfect for you. I have a big head (literally my hat size is really large for my height) and chunky earlobes (to the point where all of the VCA earrings pinch and almost curl upward (like a shoe that is too tight, so often the larger sizes like Magic are best. (hope im not being too graphic lol).
> 
> In addition, my mom had my ears pierced when I was very young, and she clearly wasn’t paying attention lol, so my original piercings are too high and askew. I had my ear piercings redone decades later, and now they are a bit low for some styles (Which requires posts to be moved lower).  It’s a Goldilocks situation). Whether to choose double or triple motif also depends on the length and proportion of one’s neck, so a full length pic is essential. Someone also mentioned age as a factor for larger earrings. I always admired my GM’s style; she wore big gems and huge pearls every day, (and lots: earrings, rings, bracelets, watches - either PP old style WG with diamonds or YG with diamonds) for casual or dressy. They suited her. In my twenties, thirties, and forties, big jewelry looked weird, like I was trying too hard. All of a sudden, I’m 54, and big suddenly works. An advantage to growing older lol.
> 
> i believe that anyone who is debating vintage versus magic will immediately know once they go to try them on in person. Something in your head will click and it honestly will be a moment of earring epiphany. It’s almost like the earring size ans shape will choose you.  @amacasa, I envy anyone like your friend who can carry off the four motif earring with grace and aplomb. I also have the issue that lots of jewelry tends to look fake or plastic on me, so I cannot carry off jewelry with a big sweep like the 4 motif easily. very  grateful we all have these first  world problems



Thank you!  I agree so much with what you wrote about earring size. I am a few years older than you and absolutely can handle single Magic earrings just fine!  I can see myself having both sizes other than there are so few options in Magic.  The other bit of information I have read about earrings and aging is that drop earrings, such as 2 and 3 motif aren't the best in our older years because they call attention to the lower part of our face or upper neck which tend to show aging.  So I will personally stick with the single motifs whether Vintage or Magic.  I am just so casual the majority of the time (since I no longer work) that the vintage are easier for me to wear. I actually like Magic on me more, though! But as you said, it is absolutely something people need to try on and see what works best on them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> I have heard the yg Magic pave earrings were being discontinued and now I see the hammered ones are, too. Do you know of other pieces that are being discontinued?





Happyish said:


> I was told by an SA at Neiman's that it applies to all the Magic. I don't know if that's correct. Indeed, I find it hard to believe. Not only is it a popular and coveted collection but to limit Alhambra to just the vintage and sweet sizes seems to be inappropriately (stupidly) limiting.



Asked my SA. Not true. Thank goodness!


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Asked my SA. Not true. Thank goodness!


I truly hope this is correct. I love the Magic . . .


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> My 1st Frivole purchases - Pavé yellow gold earrings and extra large pendant
> 
> View attachment 5416586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416587


Congrats on these beauties @lisawhit … the earrings I reach out for the most these days!


----------



## Ylesiya

Just wanted to share my excitement about a new piece I've got yesterday (tried to send myself to a ban island but no luck apparently!).
I was postponing getting a MOP bracelet because I was focusing on other, more rare pieces. But the other day my SA brought this one out and I had this "click". Even though MOP is relatively safe stone in terms of shades and variations, I find that some of them are duller, some are quite white with less texture.
This particular piece has stolen my heart because it has such nice pinkish undertones and a well pronounced iridescence - exactly what I like in MOP. So I could not say no. 
I unpacked it today and I am very, very delighted! I tried to capture some colours but still photos don't do it justice.
Thank you for letting me share my joy!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> Just wanted to share my excitement about a new piece I've got yesterday (tried to send myself to a ban island but no luck apparently!).
> I was postponing getting a MOP bracelet because I was focusing on other, more rare pieces. But the other day my SA brought this one out and I had this "click". Even though MOP is relatively safe stone in terms of shades and variations, I find that some of them are duller, some are quite white with less texture.
> This particular piece has stolen my heart because it has such nice pinkish undertones and a well pronounced iridescence - exactly what I like in MOP. So I could not say no.
> I unpacked it today and I am very, very delighted! I tried to capture some colours but still photos don't do it justice.
> Thank you for letting me share my joy!
> View attachment 5420343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420345
> 
> View attachment 5420346
> 
> View attachment 5420347


Congratulations!  Pinkish MOP is my favorite.  I’m sure you’ll be able to get lots of wear out of this piece.


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> Just wanted to share my excitement about a new piece I've got yesterday (tried to send myself to a ban island but no luck apparently!).
> I was postponing getting a MOP bracelet because I was focusing on other, more rare pieces. But the other day my SA brought this one out and I had this "click". Even though MOP is relatively safe stone in terms of shades and variations, I find that some of them are duller, some are quite white with less texture.
> This particular piece has stolen my heart because it has such nice pinkish undertones and a well pronounced iridescence - exactly what I like in MOP. So I could not say no.
> I unpacked it today and I am very, very delighted! I tried to capture some colours but still photos don't do it justice.
> Thank you for letting me share my joy!
> View attachment 5420343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420345
> 
> View attachment 5420346
> 
> View attachment 5420347



Love the pink iridescence of your MOP! Congratulations!


----------



## lisawhit

eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats on these beauties @lisawhit … the earrings I reach out for the most these days!


Thank you


----------



## hjspell

My 1st VCA earrings


----------



## Minich

hjspell said:


> My 1st VCA earrings
> View attachment 5423336


Congratulations! It’s a slippery slope!


----------



## Jennayy4

It was my first time to step into a Van Cleef and Arpels and I walked out with these two beautiful pieces.


----------



## sassification

Jennayy4 said:


> It was my first time to step into a Van Cleef and Arpels and I walked out with these two beautiful pieces.


Indeed beautiful! Love them! 

I also considered the wg pave pendant, but i have the wg guilloche holiday pendant and i feel it may be too similar.


----------



## Jennayy4

sassification said:


> Indeed beautiful! Love them!
> 
> I also considered the wg pave pendant, but i have the wg guilloche holiday pendant and i feel it may be too similar.


I can imagine that it's a slippery slope. I'm already planning my next purchase!


----------



## kvitka4u

Jennayy4 said:


> It was my first time to step into a Van Cleef and Arpels and I walked out with these two beautiful pieces.


Great pieces! Enjoy them. Do you mind sharing which boutique had these pieces?


----------



## saligator

Ylesiya said:


> Just wanted to share my excitement about a new piece I've got yesterday (tried to send myself to a ban island but no luck apparently!).
> I was postponing getting a MOP bracelet because I was focusing on other, more rare pieces. But the other day my SA brought this one out and I had this "click". Even though MOP is relatively safe stone in terms of shades and variations, I find that some of them are duller, some are quite white with less texture.
> This particular piece has stolen my heart because it has such nice pinkish undertones and a well pronounced iridescence - exactly what I like in MOP. So I could not say no.
> I unpacked it today and I am very, very delighted! I tried to capture some colours but still photos don't do it justice.
> Thank you for letting me share my joy!
> View attachment 5420343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420345
> 
> View attachment 5420346
> 
> View attachment 5420347



Those last few photos really capture it! Breathtaking! I love it so much!!! Congratulations!


----------



## sassification

Jennayy4 said:


> I can imagine that it's a slippery slope. I'm already planning my next purchase!



I know right, i paid a deposit for a bracelet and im already thinking of another earrings or 10 motif necklace.. but i am on a ban, so no purchase till mid 2023.. although i think thats really hard!! >.<


----------



## luxeloversg

Just got my new Black Onyx!


----------



## mesh123

luxeloversg said:


> Just got my new Black Onyx!
> View attachment 5425352


Congratulations


----------



## lulu-47

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!  Pinkish MOP is my favorite.  I’m sure you’ll be able to get lots of wear out of this piece.


This is stunning, @Ylesiya congratulations! I had also written off MOP. I had tried it before and it always looked too white/ cool against my skin.
I went to the boutique last week with the plan of purchasing and onyx 5 motif and my SA bought out a MOP and it was so stunning, I couldn’t turn it down. It is very similar to your in that it is very iridescent and pinkish, I love it!


----------



## lulu-47

duplicate post apologies 


lulu-47 said:


> This is stunning, @Ylesiya congratulations! I had also written off MOP. I had tried it before and it always looked too white/ cool against my skin.
> I went to the boutique last week with the plan of purchasing and onyx 5 motif and my SA bought out a MOP and it was so stunning, I couldn’t turn it down. It is very similar to your in that it is very iridescent and pinkish, I love it!


----------



## lulu-47

I haven’t been able to capture the amazing iridescence of my new MOP 5 motif but here it is anyway


----------



## BigAkoya

lulu-47 said:


> I haven’t been able to capture the amazing iridescence of my new MOP 5 motif but here it is anyway


MOP is my favorite stone. It just pops, like a pair of white pants!  You can't miss it, yet it is a neutral. 
I am a WG fan, hence I have the WG MOP set which I love love love. 

That said, I think MOP in YG is the bomb! I think MOP goes the best with YG.   That combination like your bracelet is stunning! 
Congratulations!


----------



## lulu-47

BigAkoya said:


> MOP is my favorite stone. It just pops, like a pair of white pants!  You can't miss it, yet it is a neutral.
> I am a WG fan, hence I have the WG MOP set which I love love love.
> 
> That said, I think MOP in YG is the bomb! I think MOP goes the best with YG.   That combination like your bracelet is stunning!
> Congratulations!


Thank you! I’m so happy with it. Before going to the boutique, I was convinced that I was going to walk out with the onyx as I do really like it and it is also more carefree. However, when I tried on the MOP I couldn’t believed how amazing it was.
I spent so long going back and forth between them- loving the MOP but drawn towards the practicality of the onyx. It was then that I remembered something which you had written previously about buying what you love and also about MOP being a ‘happy’ stone and I think this is so true and it did shape my decision. Thank you for your wise advise which you so frequently give on this forum


----------



## EpiFanatic

My awesome Ruban ring.


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> My awesome Ruban ring.


Beautiful! Is Ruban ring by Chanel?


----------



## missie1

So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


These are SO fabulous!!!


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


Stunning! You found them!!!!!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


Wow they really pop on you! Gorgeous!!


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


WG Turquoise!  So gorgeous!  It looks beautiful on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> WG Turquoise!  So gorgeous!  It looks beautiful on you!  Congratulations!


Thanks BigAkoya,   I said if they are reasonable I’m getting them because the resale price just keeps going up.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


Gorgeous!


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> These are SO fabulous!!!


Thanks so much.  I’m still in disbelief


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Stunning! You found them!!!!!!!


I wasn’t even looking… they just fell into my lap literally like wait let me check it out.  Then decided to grab them.  I can’t believe my wg turquoise set came together so quickly.


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful! Is Ruban ring by Chanel?


It’s a retired VCA design but I lucked out and found a preloved 2022 SO.


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557



Super gorgeous on you!!! Really love the color. Big congratulations


----------



## A bottle of Red

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


It is perfect on you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

EpiFanatic said:


> It’s a retired VCA design but I lucked out and found a preloved 2022 SO.


It's such a graceful ring!


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


Congratulations @missie1 - HOLY GRAIL ACQUISITION. wow!!  Amazing. So happy for you!  Looks FA.BU.LOUS!!


----------



## missie1

A bottle of Red said:


> It is perfect on you!


Thank you so much


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations @missie1 - HOLY GRAIL ACQUISITION. wow!!  Amazing. So happy for you!  Looks FA.BU.LOUS!!


Thanks so much.  Yes I’m can’t believe it came together like this for a Turquoise set.  I’m still stunned


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


Congratulations!! They are so special


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations!! They are so special


Thanks I can’t believe how it all aligned perfectly


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Thanks I can’t believe how it all aligned perfectly


Your white gold turquoise family is growing quite nicely!


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> I wasn’t even looking… they just fell into my lap literally like wait let me check it out.  Then decided to grab them.  I can’t believe my wg turquoise set came together so quickly.


Im so happy for you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


They look awesome on you @missie1 … loving your beautiful studs too!


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Im so happy for you!





glamourbag said:


> Im so happy for you!


Thanks so much.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> They look awesome on you @missie1 … loving your beautiful studs too!


Thanks so much.  I was thinking to try my smaller pair.  Have to play around with the combos


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Your white gold turquoise family is growing quite nicely!


Yes it is. I can’t wait to wear the set


----------



## Notorious Pink

missie1 said:


> I wasn’t even looking… they just fell into my lap literally like wait let me check it out.  Then decided to grab them.  I can’t believe my wg turquoise set came together so quickly.


Yaaay!!! I’m so glad that you found them and I’m thrilled that I was able to help In some way!


----------



## purselovah91

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


so pretty! what's BR lol


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Yaaay!!! I’m so glad that you found them and I’m thrilled that I was able to help In some way!


Yesss I saw them on your story and my heart started beating faster lol


----------



## missie1

purselovah91 said:


> so pretty! what's BR lol


Briony Raymond is nyc jeweler


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> Yesss I saw them on your story and my heart started beating faster lol


That is a SIGN.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> That is a SIGN.


I jumped right on them.


----------



## Ylesiya

I managed to get myself a pure Alhambra white mop bracelet and I'm completely in love with it. 
I love the lines and how mop glows in this setting. I've been thinking about this bracelet for quite some time and I'm so delighted I found it! 
I don't think I'm letting it go ever!


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> I managed to get myself a pure Alhambra white mop bracelet and I'm completely in love with it.
> I love the lines and how mop glows in this setting. I've been thinking about this bracelet for quite some time and I'm so delighted I found it!
> I don't think I'm letting it go ever!
> View attachment 5429513
> 
> View attachment 5429515
> 
> View attachment 5429516
> 
> View attachment 5429517



I love the glow of the MOP in Pure setting, it really lets the stone take the front seat! Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## hja

Ylesiya said:


> I managed to get myself a pure Alhambra white mop bracelet and I'm completely in love with it.
> I love the lines and how mop glows in this setting. I've been thinking about this bracelet for quite some time and I'm so delighted I found it!
> I don't think I'm letting it go ever!
> View attachment 5429513
> 
> View attachment 5429515
> 
> View attachment 5429516
> 
> View attachment 5429517


My goodness! What a beautiful bracelet! Love the glow❤ seeing your bracelet got me requesting my SA to let me know  when one becomes available in my boutique. Congrats on such a lovely acquisition.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> I managed to get myself a pure Alhambra white mop bracelet and I'm completely in love with it.
> I love the lines and how mop glows in this setting. I've been thinking about this bracelet for quite some time and I'm so delighted I found it!
> I don't think I'm letting it go ever!
> View attachment 5429513
> 
> View attachment 5429515
> 
> View attachment 5429516
> 
> View attachment 5429517


Wow. I love the pure bracelet. The MOP really glows. And the links are rich and gorgeous. So tempting!!!


----------



## Ylesiya

tenshix said:


> I love the glow of the MOP in Pure setting, it really lets the stone take the front seat! Congratulations on your purchase!



Thank you! I think what makes it work is the way they cut the MOP for this line: it is not flat but curved so I guess this also makes it more expensive than vintage line..



hja said:


> My goodness! What a beautiful bracelet! Love the glow❤ seeing your bracelet got me requesting my SA to let me know  when one becomes available in my boutique. Congrats on such a lovely acquisition.



Thank you so much  this is a rare animal these days at the shops: I only saw this bracelet and a few pendants with MOP and onyx. I am also stunned by GMOP in WG but these are totally out of production already  I really hope your SA can source one for you - even in limited quantities they still do pop sometimes.



EpiFanatic said:


> Wow. I love the pure bracelet. The MOP really glows. And the links are rich and gorgeous. So tempting!!!



One has to grab it while it's still produced!


----------



## chiaoapple

Jennayy4 said:


> It was my first time to step into a Van Cleef and Arpels and I walked out with these two beautiful pieces.


What a beautiful start to your collection, congratulations


----------



## sassification

Finally i got my WG 5 motif alternative pave x onyx bracelet back from alteration.. but.. for some reason /due to miscomm, it came back looser than i expected..?! Maybe its fate.. i decided to try out this length, which is longer than my usual length by 1 link. (Pls pardon my casual attire, i have been home these few days! ♡☆)

I have some questions, happy to hear your views- do you layer your 5 motif bracelets on the regular? If so, do you vary the length of the bracelets so they wont overlap as much? 

I am still undecided if to keep or let go of my WG MOP bracelet, i feel like lately, i am skewing towards WG more than YG.. would you keep the WG MOP if you were me? Is this a good layering combo, or should I just streamline? These are some thoughts that i have.


----------



## tenshix

sassification said:


> Finally i got my WG 5 motif alternative pave x onyx bracelet back from alteration.. but.. for some reason /due to miscomm, it came back looser than i expected..?! Maybe its fate.. i decided to try out this length, which is longer than my usual length by 1 link. (Pls pardon my casual attire, i have been home these few days! ♡☆)
> 
> I have some questions, happy to hear your views- do you layer your 5 motif bracelets on the regular? If so, do you vary the length of the bracelets so they wont overlap as much?
> 
> I am still undecided if to keep or let go of my WG MOP bracelet, i feel like lately, i am skewing towards WG more than YG.. would you keep the WG MOP if you were me? Is this a good layering combo, or should I just streamline? These are some thoughts that i have.
> 
> View attachment 5430670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430673



First of all congrats on your WG Onyx alternating it's beautiful and so bold! Really loving the contrast.

Regarding your WG MOP, if I remember correctly I think this is about the third time or so you've asked this same question on various threads and got a lot of really good feedback. Based off of this, my gut feeling says you're not in love with your WG MOP and probably want to let it go but are asking for others' opinion to find reasons to keep it. This is just my opinion of course, but I feel like if you thought the WG MOP worth keeping you probably wouldn't try to ask whether or not to keep it multiple times. I think perhaps you want to be reassured that it's a good idea to keep.

That being said, I _personally_ would keep the WG MOP. I like stacking and the MOP and Onyx alternating are very different looks, so you can use them on different occasions as well. But ultimately I think you should think about your lifestyle and whether you would really get good use out of the MOP (by your standards of what "good use" is), or even love it so much that you wouldn't mind if it was just sitting pretty and not getting much action! There are different ways to love your jewelry whether you baby it or wear it often. Some people are totally fine with babying a piece and wearing it less and keeping it anyways because they still love it. If you're thinking you have to force yourself to wear the MOP in order to make it worth keeping, I think that's a sign you probably don't love it enough to keep.

Since your ethos is "embrace minimalism" and 'simple is best' policy as per your profile tag, if you feel like the MOP is a "burden" in your collection, I would let it go. At the end of the day only you can decide whether it's worth keeping in your collection. Jewelry shouldn't cause you burden or stress! Wear them all happily in great health


----------



## sassification

tenshix said:


> First of all congrats on your WG Onyx alternating it's beautiful and so bold! Really loving the contrast.
> 
> Regarding your WG MOP, if I remember correctly I think this is about the third time or so you've asked this same question on various threads and got a lot of really good feedback. Based off of this, my gut feeling says you're not in love with your WG MOP and probably want to let it go but are asking for others' opinion to find reasons to keep it. This is just my opinion of course, but I feel like if you thought the WG MOP worth keeping you probably wouldn't try to ask whether or not to keep it multiple times. I think perhaps you want to be reassured that it's a good idea to keep.
> 
> That being said, I _personally_ would keep the WG MOP. I like stacking and the MOP and Onyx alternating are very different looks, so you can use them on different occasions as well. But ultimately I think you should think about your lifestyle and whether you would really get good use out of the MOP (by your standards of what "good use" is), or even love it so much that you wouldn't mind if it was just sitting pretty and not getting much action! There are different ways to love your jewelry whether you baby it or wear it often. Some people are totally fine with babying a piece and wearing it less and keeping it anyways because they still love it. If you're thinking you have to force yourself to wear the MOP in order to make it worth keeping, I think that's a sign you probably don't love it enough to keep.
> 
> Since your ethos is "embrace minimalism" and 'simple is best' policy as per your profile tag, if you feel like the MOP is a "burden" in your collection, I would let it go. At the end of the day only you can decide whether it's worth keeping in your collection. Jewelry shouldn't cause you burden or stress! Wear them all happily in great health




Thanks dear! ♡ i also love the contrast of the onyx with pave and WG so much!

Yes, you are right actually.. i guess i dont love the mop as much as when i first got it but yet now i am thinking it may be a nice stacking piece. However, i feel that the onyx pave bracelet is too stunning and "overpowers" the WG MOP bracelet when stacked. Im just not sure if its just my weird thinking.

I feel like maybe the WG MOP looks better on its own or stacked with other diamond tennis bracelets. I wouldnt mind keeping it but it is not aligning with my wanting to be minimalist and only keep what i use! ☆.☆ -this is totally a first world problem,ugh.

I still like the WG MOP on some days and will probably be able to get some wear out of it (maybe when i want a change in look down the road, now i am too obsessed with my new piece to wear anything else, goodness me).


----------



## Ylesiya

I finally brought this baby home after the extension - time to rock this beauty!
It's interesting though that once I got home I checked the documents and realised that the date on the certificate and the date on the invoice are different. My SA is on leave now, so SA who served me had to prepare the package for collection. I think she overlooked the invoice and just put the collection date on the certificate. 
I immediately remembered it was discussed previously on the forum. To my understanding the dates on the cert and on the final invoice have to match to avoid any possible problems in the future. I already contacted VCA about this and they promised to get back to me - still waiting.


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought this baby home after the extension - time to rock this beauty!
> It's interesting though that once I got home I checked the documents and realised that the date on the certificate and the date on the invoice are different. My SA is on leave now, so SA who served me had to prepare the package for collection. I think she overlooked the invoice and just put the collection date on the certificate.
> I immediately remembered it was discussed previously on the forum. To my understanding the dates on the cert and on the final invoice have to match to avoid any possible problems in the future. I already contacted VCA about this and they promised to get back to me - still waiting.
> View attachment 5430759
> View attachment 5430760
> View attachment 5430761
> View attachment 5430762
> View attachment 5430763



Gorgeous!! Can't wait to see you rock it!


----------



## glamourbag

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought this baby home after the extension - time to rock this beauty!
> It's interesting though that once I got home I checked the documents and realised that the date on the certificate and the date on the invoice are different. My SA is on leave now, so SA who served me had to prepare the package for collection. I think she overlooked the invoice and just put the collection date on the certificate.
> I immediately remembered it was discussed previously on the forum. To my understanding the dates on the cert and on the final invoice have to match to avoid any possible problems in the future. I already contacted VCA about this and they promised to get back to me - still waiting.
> View attachment 5430759
> View attachment 5430760
> View attachment 5430761
> View attachment 5430762
> View attachment 5430763


Look at that beautiful color and striations! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## lovejewels79

Sharing my latest purchase. Bought the Vintage Alhambra necklace in Onyx after deliberating if i should get carnelian or guilloche (i own the 5 motif yg guilloche bracelet). I love the guilloche but thought its too gold-ish if i wear all these together as my cartier ring and love bracelet is also in yg. Going to stack it with my Tiffany’s dbty.  But I am actually torn between Carnelian and Onyx hence I am not wearing this necklace yet in case i want to exchange it to Carnelian 

My wonderful SA gave me quite some goodies too.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> I managed to get myself a pure Alhambra white mop bracelet and I'm completely in love with it.
> I love the lines and how mop glows in this setting. I've been thinking about this bracelet for quite some time and I'm so delighted I found it!
> I don't think I'm letting it go ever!
> View attachment 5429513
> 
> View attachment 5429515
> 
> View attachment 5429516
> 
> View attachment 5429517


Congratulations on finding this!  I think Pure in MOP is hard to find!  The MOP is beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> Finally i got my WG 5 motif alternative pave x onyx bracelet back from alteration.. but.. for some reason /due to miscomm, it came back looser than i expected..?! Maybe its fate.. i decided to try out this length, which is longer than my usual length by 1 link. (Pls pardon my casual attire, i have been home these few days! ♡☆)
> 
> I have some questions, happy to hear your views- do you layer your 5 motif bracelets on the regular? If so, do you vary the length of the bracelets so they wont overlap as much?
> 
> I am still undecided if to keep or let go of my WG MOP bracelet, i feel like lately, i am skewing towards WG more than YG.. would you keep the WG MOP if you were me? Is this a good layering combo, or should I just streamline? These are some thoughts that i have.
> 
> View attachment 5430670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430673


Hi! First congratulations on your new bracelet!  
I agree with @tenshix in that you are asking us to help you justify your WG MOP.  I think you need to go with your gut feel, which I think your gut says to sell.  

This forum is enabling.  Most of the time, and people will say keep it.  We don't live your life, it's not our money, so it's easy for us to say buy it, keep it, stack it, layer it.    

That said... 
For me, I do not like the two bracelets worn together.  I feel the beauty of each bracelet is now lost.  It is now such a busy look.  The eye is looking at three different motifs, each motif is different, and it's mixed in among two bracelets.  To me, the look now is more like a chunky charm bracelet with a lot going... you just see a lot of "stuff", like piling on, but it's not focused.  Some people love this look, so it's 100% preference.   

On whether to sell your WG MOP... 
I think you like pieces with diamonds.  You mentioned if you kept your WG MOP, you could layer it with your diamond bracelet.  I feel that's forcing it to make use of your WG MOP bracelet.  Plus, I really think you like diamonds and don't like the simple plain WG MOP anymore.  It's perfectly fine as our tastes change as we move through life, myself included.  Selling pieces is absolutely a smart move, and it's the best way to curate your jewelry collection.  

Therefore, I vote to sell the WG MOP.  I think you will rarely wear it, and even if you do, it will be boring to you.  You will feel the need to add another bracelet with diamonds to layer it.  

Just my two cents.  I hope this helps.  Congrats again your new bracelet.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sassification said:


> Thanks dear! ♡ i also love the contrast of the onyx with pave and WG so much!
> 
> Yes, you are right actually.. i guess i dont love the mop as much as when i first got it but yet now i am thinking it may be a nice stacking piece. However, i feel that the onyx pave bracelet is too stunning and "overpowers" the WG MOP bracelet when stacked. Im just not sure if its just my weird thinking.
> 
> I feel like maybe the WG MOP looks better on its own or stacked with other diamond tennis bracelets. I wouldnt mind keeping it but it is not aligning with my wanting to be minimalist and only keep what i use! ☆.☆ -this is totally a first world problem,ugh.
> 
> I still like the WG MOP on some days and will probably be able to get some wear out of it (maybe when i want a change in look down the road, now i am too obsessed with my new piece to wear anything else, goodness me).


I think it’s perfectly common to banish an older piece when a new piece comes along. I’m a person that wears my jewelry in phases. Since I received my bangle I haven’t worn my 5 motifs and can’t see myself reaching for them for a while.  I’m thinking months, maybe in winter or on the occasional day that I’m sick of looking at my bangle. But I know I still want to keep all my five motifs. They are great mood bracelets.


----------



## rosebean

missie1 said:


> So I had been toying with idea of getting pair of Vintage earrings if I could find a turquoise pair.  Well look at the VCA gods because First spotted by @Notorious Pink at BR during her jewelry excursion and I was alerted by friend from another forum to check it out.  After two days wait they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5427555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427557


the color look beautiful and pop on you! congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought this baby home after the extension - time to rock this beauty!
> It's interesting though that once I got home I checked the documents and realised that the date on the certificate and the date on the invoice are different. My SA is on leave now, so SA who served me had to prepare the package for collection. I think she overlooked the invoice and just put the collection date on the certificate.
> I immediately remembered it was discussed previously on the forum. To my understanding the dates on the cert and on the final invoice have to match to avoid any possible problems in the future. I already contacted VCA about this and they promised to get back to me - still waiting.
> View attachment 5430759
> View attachment 5430760
> View attachment 5430761
> View attachment 5430762
> View attachment 5430763


Congrats! It’s stunning!


----------



## missie1

sassification said:


> Finally i got my WG 5 motif alternative pave x onyx bracelet back from alteration.. but.. for some reason /due to miscomm, it came back looser than i expected..?! Maybe its fate.. i decided to try out this length, which is longer than my usual length by 1 link. (Pls pardon my casual attire, i have been home these few days! ♡☆)
> 
> I have some questions, happy to hear your views- do you layer your 5 motif bracelets on the regular? If so, do you vary the length of the bracelets so they wont overlap as much?
> 
> I am still undecided if to keep or let go of my WG MOP bracelet, i feel like lately, i am skewing towards WG more than YG.. would you keep the WG MOP if you were me? Is this a good layering combo, or should I just streamline? These are some thoughts that i have.
> 
> View attachment 5430670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430673


Congratulations on you pave and onyx bracelet.    Its a truly fabulous piece and looks stunning on your wrist.  Now for layering 5 Motifs…..its better to have them all the same length & slightly snug for minimal overlap.
  I think your issue with the mop is that it’s not visually pairing well with onyx& pave.  I think for stacking you could add another bracelet….. I would pair pave with either onyx wg or hammered wg 5 motifs.   Either of these two bracelets would look lovely when paired with your existing mop.


----------



## kelsenia

I saw these on fashionphile this morning, and fell in love instantaneously.....


----------



## eternallove4bag

sassification said:


> Finally i got my WG 5 motif alternative pave x onyx bracelet back from alteration.. but.. for some reason /due to miscomm, it came back looser than i expected..?! Maybe its fate.. i decided to try out this length, which is longer than my usual length by 1 link. (Pls pardon my casual attire, i have been home these few days! ♡☆)
> 
> I have some questions, happy to hear your views- do you layer your 5 motif bracelets on the regular? If so, do you vary the length of the bracelets so they wont overlap as much?
> 
> I am still undecided if to keep or let go of my WG MOP bracelet, i feel like lately, i am skewing towards WG more than YG.. would you keep the WG MOP if you were me? Is this a good layering combo, or should I just streamline? These are some thoughts that i have.
> 
> View attachment 5430670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430673


Congrats on your beautiful onyx/pave bracelet @sassification … I agree with @BigAkoya to sell it.
Our tastes evolve constantly and it’s okay to let go of things we outgrow with time. If you like diamonds, the 5 motif will always appear too ‘plain’ in comparison. I am not a fan of stacking 5 motif bracelets together either. I do like 5 motifs on their own or stacked with a structured bracelet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> I saw these on fashionphile this morning, and fell in love instantaneously.....


Looks like a SO because I have not seen this combo in stores or on the website?


----------



## kelsenia

eternallove4bag said:


> Looks like a SO because I have not seen this combo in stores or on the website?


It says "PLEASE NOTE: These earrings are a custom made, one of a kind pair.", so yes I would also assume so.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> It says "PLEASE NOTE: These earrings are a custom made, one of a kind pair.", so yes I would also assume so.


Aaah! Got it. Then, definitely a SO. 
Are you tempted?


----------



## kelsenia

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaah! Got it. Then, definitely a SO.
> Are you tempted?


I may or may not have bought them already.... 
I will ask my SA how much she thinks these would be to SO. My guess is cost of RG GMOP 2 motif earrings (closest thing to these in normal collection?) + 40%, if it is approved and would take 6-12+ months.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> I may or may not have bought them already....
> I will ask my SA how much she thinks these would be to SO. My guess is cost of RG GMOP 2 motif earrings (closest thing to these in normal collection?) + 40%, if it is approved and would take 6-12+ months.


Oooh I am so excited for you! Did you know that pave SO pieces don’t have the ‘usual’ 30% markup? I was pleasantly surprised when I learnt that. Both my pave SO pieces were quoted without the 30% markup!


----------



## kelsenia

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh I am so excited for you! Did you know that pave SO pieces don’t have the ‘usual’ 30% markup? I was pleasantly surprised when I learnt that. Both my pave SO pieces were quoted without the 30% markup!


Wait really? That is good to know. So is it done by the cost of them just making the item? I told her I wanted to maybe order a 10 motif RG GMOP alternating pave necklace and she said it should cost around how much the 10 motif alternating pave malachite necklace costs, but I didn't ask for an official quote.
Which SO pave pieces do you have?

I'll ask my SA about it then. Might be worth it to do do it via her even though it is a crazy wait...but it depends on the cost savings. I would have to get the posts on these changed anyways to the thinner option, traditional VCA posts are too thick and uncomfortable for me.

I also asked her to put me on the waiting list for the TE/wmop 2 motif version of these earrings and she couldn't as apparently the whole lucky collection is on the "no order list." I don't think I need those after this... Though those might be a bit more casual.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> Wait really? That is good to know. So is it done by the cost of them just making the item? I told her I wanted to maybe order a 10 motif RG GMOP alternating pave necklace and she said it should cost around how much the 10 motif alternating pave malachite necklace costs, but I didn't ask for an official quote.
> Which SO pave pieces do you have?
> 
> I'll ask my SA about it then. Might be worth it to do do it via her even though it is a crazy wait...but it depends on the cost savings. I would have to get the posts on these changed anyways to the thinner option, traditional VCA posts are too thick and uncomfortable for me.
> 
> I also asked her to put me on the waiting list for the TE/wmop 2 motif version of these earrings and she couldn't as apparently the whole lucky collection is on the "no order list." I don't think I need those after this... Though those might be a bit more casual.


Yes, I placed two SOs in RG - magic ring and 5 motif and I was quoted the same amount for them as the existing pieces in WG and YG respectively. I have yet to receive either of my SOs. ETA is next year in Jan. 

My vote to place the SO through your SA just because it will give you peace of mind knowing that these are authentic. Every time I feel tempted to buy in the secondary market, I chicken out because with my luck I am afraid I would be saddlesd with a fake!


----------



## kelsenia

eternallove4bag said:


> Yes, I placed two SOs in RG - magic ring and 5 motif and I was quoted the same amount for them as the existing pieces in WG and YG respectively. I have yet to receive either of my SOs. ETA is next year in Jan.
> 
> My vote to place the SO through your SA just because it will give you peace of mind knowing that these are authentic. Every time I feel tempted to buy in the secondary market, I chicken out because with my luck I am afraid I would be saddlesd with a fake!


Interesting, good to know, thank you. How much time did it take to get an official quote from VCA/Paris?

These definitely look real to me based on what I can see on photos and comparing to my collections bought at the boutique. But, I am not an authenticator. 
But regardless they are returnable so....








						VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Diamond Mother of Pearl Lucky Alhambra 2 Motifs Butterfly Earrings | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic pair of VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Diamond Mother of Pearl Lucky Alhambra 2 Motifs Butterfly Earrings. The earrings are crafted of 18 karat yellow gold and feature a hanging butterfly mother of pearl Alhambra motif below the signature Alhambra motif set with round...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> Wait really? That is good to know. So is it done by the cost of them just making the item? I told her I wanted to maybe order a 10 motif RG GMOP alternating pave necklace and she said it should cost around how much the 10 motif alternating pave malachite necklace costs, but I didn't ask for an official quote.
> Which SO pave pieces do you have?
> 
> I'll ask my SA about it then. Might be worth it to do do it via her even though it is a crazy wait...but it depends on the cost savings. I would have to get the posts on these changed anyways to the thinner option, traditional VCA posts are too thick and uncomfortable for me.
> 
> I also asked her to put me on the waiting list for the TE/wmop 2 motif version of these earrings and she couldn't as apparently the whole lucky collection is on the "no order list." I don't think I need those after this... Though those might be a bit more casual.


This is very interesting, my understanding was that the no up-charge on SO pave pieces only applies to items currently in production when the only change requested for the SO is in the metal color. If you were approved for a 10 motif GMOP alternating pavé without an up-charge, that is very promising.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> Interesting, good to know, thank you. How much time did it take to get an official quote from VCA/Paris?
> 
> These definitely look real to me based on what I can see on photos and comparing to my collections bought at the boutique. But, I am not an authenticator.
> But regardless they are returnable so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Diamond Mother of Pearl Lucky Alhambra 2 Motifs Butterfly Earrings | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic pair of VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Diamond Mother of Pearl Lucky Alhambra 2 Motifs Butterfly Earrings. The earrings are crafted of 18 karat yellow gold and feature a hanging butterfly mother of pearl Alhambra motif below the signature Alhambra motif set with round...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


It seemed like forever for Paris to approve the SOs but in reality I believe it was more like 3 and half months?

@nicole0612 I did not know that the 30% markup was waived only for change in metal color. Good to know for the future.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> It seemed like forever for Paris to approve the SOs but in reality I believe it was more like 3 and half months?
> 
> @nicole0612 I did not know that the 30% markup was waived only for change in metal color. Good to know for the future.


This is my understanding, but if it has changed in the past 1-2 months since I last asked, that would be wonderful. Another hopeful thought is that GMOP/pave will finally be released in a 10 motif as part of the regular line. I really want to add an alternating pave 10 motif, but my choice is not malachite since I would want to wear it into the ground.


----------



## kelsenia

nicole0612 said:


> This is my understanding, but if it has changed in the past 1-2 months since I last asked, that would be wonderful. Another hopeful thought is that GMOP/pave will finally be released in a 10 motif as part of the regular line. I really want to add an alternating pave 10 motif, but my choice is not malachite since I would want to wear it into the ground.


I really think they need more alternating pave 10 motif necklaces. I personally prefer 10 motifs in general to 20 as the 20s sit weird on me. I saw on the SO thread a woman (dont remember who) with a rg gmop alternating 10 motif and it was stunning. I feel like they can be dressed up and down more easily...


----------



## missie1

I also heard recently that some UK locations don’t charge 30% markup for metal change combos as long as it’s on the MTO list.  I haven’t confirmed this yet of course.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> This is my understanding, but if it has changed in the past 1-2 months since I last asked, that would be wonderful. Another hopeful thought is that GMOP/pave will finally be released in a 10 motif as part of the regular line. I really want to add an alternating pave 10 motif, but my choice is not malachite since I would want to wear it into the ground.


I hope VCA comes out with the GMOP and alternating pave 10 motif… I feel that it will be one of their most popular pieces. I really need to give 10 motifs a try again. Was always torn between the 10 or 20 motifs in RG hammered and then forgot all about it because I find pendants easier to wear during the summer when I reach out for necklaces the most.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> I hope VCA comes out with the GMOP and alternating pave 10 motif… I feel that it will be one of their most popular pieces. I really need to give 10 motifs a try again. Was always torn between the 10 or 20 motifs in RG hammered and then forgot all about it because I find pendants easier to wear during the summer when I reach out for necklaces the most.


I agree! So many things recommend it; the price point would be attractive, the 10 motif works so well for pavé, and it is easy to make a set out of the other items already available!


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> I really think they need more alternating pave 10 motif necklaces. I personally prefer 10 motifs in general to 20 as the 20s sit weird on me. I saw on the SO thread a woman (dont remember who) with a rg gmop alternating 10 motif and it was stunning. I feel like they can be dressed up and down more easily...


I agree with you, the 10 motif works so well in pavé! If all color formats were offered in the 10 as well as 20, I would start with two, one in white gold and one in rose or yellow gold.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> I hope VCA comes out with the GMOP and alternating pave 10 motif… I feel that it will be one of their most popular pieces. I really need to give 10 motifs a try again. Was always torn between the 10 or 20 motifs in RG hammered and then forgot all about it because I find pendants easier to wear during the summer when I reach out for necklaces the most.


would love to see you in 10/20 RG hammered.  Have you tried?  Did you not like it on you?


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> would love to see you in 10/20 RG hammered.  Have you tried?  Did you not like it on you?


I have tried the 10 and 20 motif in onyx and carnelian but never hammered RG. I hope I get the chance before I get distracted again by other pieces


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> I have tried the 10 and 20 motif in onyx and carnelian but never hammered RG. I hope I get the chance before I get distracted again by other pieces


yea, so many beautiful pieces from VCA, Bvlgari, Tiffany......cannot blame us.


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> I wasn’t even looking… they just fell into my lap literally like wait let me check it out.  Then decided to grab them.  I can’t believe my wg turquoise set came together so quickly.


So happy for you! They look amazing on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> yea, so many beautiful pieces from VCA, Bvlgari, Tiffany......cannot blame us.


Hehe true that!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> So happy for you! They look amazing on you!


Thank you so much. I’m still smiling when I try them on


----------



## sassification

♡♡♡♡♡♡ 



BigAkoya said:


> Hi! First congratulations on your new bracelet!
> I agree with @tenshix in that you are asking us to help you justify your WG MOP.  I think you need to go with your gut feel, which I think your gut says to sell.
> 
> This forum is enabling.  Most of the time, and people will say keep it.  We don't live your life, it's not our money, so it's easy for us to say buy it, keep it, stack it, layer it.
> 
> That said...
> For me, I do not like the two bracelets worn together.  I feel the beauty of each bracelet is now lost.  It is now such a busy look.  The eye is looking at three different motifs, each motif is different, and it's mixed in among two bracelets.  To me, the look now is more like a chunky charm bracelet with a lot going... you just see a lot of "stuff", like piling on, but it's not focused.  Some people love this look, so it's 100% preference.
> 
> On whether to sell your WG MOP...
> I think you like pieces with diamonds.  You mentioned if you kept your WG MOP, you could layer it with your diamond bracelet.  I feel that's forcing it to make use of your WG MOP bracelet.  Plus, I really think you like diamonds and don't like the simple plain WG MOP anymore.  It's perfectly fine as our tastes change as we move through life, myself included.  Selling pieces is absolutely a smart move, and it's the best way to curate your jewelry collection.
> 
> Therefore, I vote to sell the WG MOP.  I think you will rarely wear it, and even if you do, it will be boring to you.  You will feel the need to add another bracelet with diamonds to layer it.
> 
> Just my two cents.  I hope this helps.  Congrats again your new bracelet.



Thanks again for your wonderfully insightful advice and also not enabling! You are like the butterfly inside our hearts! LoL. 
You're completely spot on! I usually dont think so much and would just sell, but not sure why i am thinking so much for this piece. 




EpiFanatic said:


> I think it’s perfectly common to banish an older piece when a new piece comes along. I’m a person that wears my jewelry in phases. Since I received my bangle I haven’t worn my 5 motifs and can’t see myself reaching for them for a while.  I’m thinking months, maybe in winter or on the occasional day that I’m sick of looking at my bangle. But I know I still want to keep all my five motifs. They are great mood bracelets.



Thank you for sharing your views too! That is true, I think i might be like you that i will only revisit the WG MOP after some time, except I prefer to have a streamlined collection that i use in heavy rotation ☆ 




missie1 said:


> Congratulations on you pave and onyx bracelet.    Its a truly fabulous piece and looks stunning on your wrist.  Now for layering 5 Motifs…..its better to have them all the same length & slightly snug for minimal overlap.
> I think your issue with the mop is that it’s not visually pairing well with onyx& pave.  I think for stacking you could add another bracelet….. I would pair pave with either onyx wg or hammered wg 5 motifs.   Either of these two bracelets would look lovely when paired with your existing mop.



Thanks much on the insight of layering 5 motifs, since both are different length, all the more reason for me to sell. Lol. Im glad i am not the only one that thinks these 2 bracelets somehow dont gel together. I wish i could get the WG onyx but its not avail to me in my country..




eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats on your beautiful onyx/pave bracelet @sassification … I agree with @BigAkoya to sell it.
> Our tastes evolve constantly and it’s okay to let go of things we outgrow with time. If you like diamonds, the 5 motif will always appear too ‘plain’ in comparison. I am not a fan of stacking 5 motif bracelets together either. I do like 5 motifs on their own or stacked with a structured bracelet.



Thank you! I agree, i like the look of 5 motif with a structured bracelet, i tried it with Cartier JIC and Love bangles but somehow, the way the bangle would overlap with the 5 motif when i move my hand made me prefer to just wear 5 motif on its own or with another soft bracelet


----------



## EpiFanatic

@sassification here are pics of the small lotus.  Lots of presence and I appreciate the spiky petals. But just a wee bit too dressy for me to wear every day. I’ll see how I feel About it next year.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kelsenia said:


> Interesting, good to know, thank you. How much time did it take to get an official quote from VCA/Paris?
> 
> These definitely look real to me based on what I can see on photos and comparing to my collections bought at the boutique. But, I am not an authenticator.
> But regardless they are returnable so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Diamond Mother of Pearl Lucky Alhambra 2 Motifs Butterfly Earrings | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic pair of VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Diamond Mother of Pearl Lucky Alhambra 2 Motifs Butterfly Earrings. The earrings are crafted of 18 karat yellow gold and feature a hanging butterfly mother of pearl Alhambra motif below the signature Alhambra motif set with round...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Yup. If it’s a configuration you want I would definitely try it. Doesn’t hurt. If you aren’t comfortable with it return it.


----------



## Ylesiya

eternallove4bag said:


> Yes, I placed two SOs in RG - magic ring and 5 motif and I was quoted the same amount for them as the existing pieces in WG and YG respectively. I have yet to receive either of my SOs. ETA is next year in Jan.
> 
> My vote to place the SO through your SA just because it will give you peace of mind knowing that these are authentic. Every time I feel tempted to buy in the secondary market, I chicken out because with my luck I am afraid I would be saddlesd with a fake!



Thank you so much for the insight! I've been wanting RG Magic pave ring but was very grrr to overpay 30% just for a different metal. This is a game changer! waiting is not a big deal  
Dying to see your ring when it's finally ready!


----------



## sassification

EpiFanatic said:


> @sassification here are pics of the small lotus.  Lots of presence and I appreciate the spiky petals. But just a wee bit too dressy for me to wear every day. I’ll see how I feel About it next year.



The lotus is beauuuuutiifull!!! But i agree that its not an everyday piece.. its like a quietly statement piece, for its size! I was considering the lotus earrings but i am very unsure for earrings because i get bored easily. I appreciate the workmanship of the lotus but it just doesnt scream VCA to me (though, nothing wrong about that actually)? Like perhaps can find something similar at other designers..


----------



## kadmia

Eek. Onyx hasn't really been on my radar but that may need to change. I had to try these when they became available, and I just love them! I can see myself wearing these all the time. PG Onyx and diamond LE earrings   

If anyone else owns these I'd love to see your mod shots!! (Forgive the bad night lighting.)


----------



## tenshix

kadmia said:


> Eek. Onyx hasn't really been on my radar but that may need to change. I had to try these when they became available, and I just love them! I can see myself wearing these all the time. PG Onyx and diamond LE earrings
> 
> If anyone else owns these I'd love to see your mod shots!! (Forgive the bad night lighting.)
> 
> View attachment 5431343



Oh I love Onyx in RG! Especially with the diamond! What a special piece, congrats and enjoy in great health!

@Notorious Pink These earrings would be a fabulous addition your RG Onyx collection, though knowing you it's probably already being ordered!


----------



## BigAkoya

kadmia said:


> Eek. Onyx hasn't really been on my radar but that may need to change. I had to try these when they became available, and I just love them! I can see myself wearing these all the time. PG Onyx and diamond LE earrings
> 
> If anyone else owns these I'd love to see your mod shots!! (Forgive the bad night lighting.)
> 
> View attachment 5431343


These earrings look fabulous on you, and you look so chic in your striped shirt! 
Love it!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> @sassification here are pics of the small lotus.  Lots of presence and I appreciate the spiky petals. But just a wee bit too dressy for me to wear every day. I’ll see how I feel About it next year.


I don’t think it’s too dressy at all.  Looks great, nice and clean.


----------



## kelsenia

EpiFanatic said:


> Yup. If it’s a configuration you want I would definitely try it. Doesn’t hurt. If you aren’t comfortable with it return it.


I think my thing would be how much more is it buying them through FP than through the store. If there isn't the 30-40% SO markup then that definitely changes the numbers. But if it is spend 5% more to have them 9-18 months earlier than I would otherwise I will probably keep these. Need to also see the iridescence of the MOP, but that obviously isn't guaranteed if I were to directly SO them myself either. 
Obviously it will be easier to tell everything once I have them in person (I will post mod shots when I get them!). Im already waiting on two MTO pieces and one waitlist piece (3-motif yg wmop/gmop/onyx earrings), so we will see lol


----------



## marbella8

tenshix said:


> Oh I love Onyx in RG! Especially with the diamond! What a special piece, congrats and enjoy in great health!
> 
> @Notorious Pink These earrings would be a fabulous addition your RG Onyx collection, though knowing you it's probably already being ordered!



If I am remembering correctly, @Notorious Pink had these and sold them and may have wanted them again? Correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## tenshix

marbella8 said:


> If I am remembering correctly, @Notorious Pink had these and sold them and may have wanted them again? Correct me if I’m wrong.



Oooh I actually don’t remember that but perhaps I didn’t read the specific thread, I only mentioned because she showed her gorgeous 20 motif SO RG onyx a while back! She said she was waiting on 2 corresponding pieces to complete the set so I was just guessing one of them could be earrings. I think the LE version with diamonds for earrings would make the set that much more special.


----------



## marbella8

tenshix said:


> Oooh I actually don’t remember that but perhaps I didn’t read the specific thread, I only mentioned because she showed her gorgeous 20 motif SO RG onyx a while back! She said she was waiting on 2 corresponding pieces to complete the set so I was just guessing one of them could be earrings. I think the LE version with diamonds for earrings would make the set that much more special.




It was at least a couple years ago I believe when she sold them I think, but I’ll let her verify, I have the worst memory sometimes. Yes, that combo is gorgeous. I wish they’d earrings or bracelets for the holiday piece. They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> @sassification here are pics of the small lotus.  Lots of presence and I appreciate the spiky petals. But just a wee bit too dressy for me to wear every day. I’ll see how I feel About it next year.


Omg the lotus is absolutely fabulous on you @EpiFanatic


----------



## eternallove4bag

kadmia said:


> Eek. Onyx hasn't really been on my radar but that may need to change. I had to try these when they became available, and I just love them! I can see myself wearing these all the time. PG Onyx and diamond LE earrings
> 
> If anyone else owns these I'd love to see your mod shots!! (Forgive the bad night lighting.)
> 
> View attachment 5431343


So beautiful on you @kadmia … onyx in RG is another level altogether!


----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> If I am remembering correctly, @Notorious Pink had these and sold them and may have wanted them again? Correct me if I’m wrong.





tenshix said:


> Oooh I actually don’t remember that but perhaps I didn’t read the specific thread, I only mentioned because she showed her gorgeous 20 motif SO RG onyx a while back! She said she was waiting on 2 corresponding pieces to complete the set so I was just guessing one of them could be earrings. I think the LE version with diamonds for earrings would make the set that much more special.





marbella8 said:


> It was at least a couple years ago I believe when she sold them I think, but I’ll let her verify, I have the worst memory sometimes. Yes, that combo is gorgeous. I wish they’d earrings or bracelets for the holiday piece. They are absolutely gorgeous!


Hahahahaaaaaa you two are cracking me up! @marbella8 what a great memory you have!!

Yes, I had them and sold and ofc now I regret that. The earrings I ordered were 3 motif alternating.
I want to see whether I still feel that I need the single onyx with the diamond.
I have been playing with ideas as to what I will order next after the onyx/pave SOs arrive, as at the moment the only VCA rg earrings I have are the pave/sapphire Frivole.

Ultimately I may end up ordering magic pave in RG to go with ALL the pg pieces.
I know @BigAkoya will have opinions on this, so I might as well ask now:

For the foreseeable future my VCA purchases will be PG. The PG earrings I have now are the Bruni hoops and the aforementioned Frivoles. I also have the YG pave magic and am waiting for onyx/pave 3 motif in PG. I think I need an Alhambra PG earring but not sure which would be less redundant: magic pave pg OR 3 motif pave PG? (NB if I ordered the magic I would do it based on the YG mold with the button so they would be slightly different, although I don’t know whether I can even choose that). What I really wish was that VCA could alter the three motifs so you could add or remove the two lower drops but I don’t see that happening, just as I also don’t see myself getting the PG Vintage Alhambra pave single motif. By the way, I always liked the LE onyx single motif with the diamond, and if I could “keep everything” I would have kept it, but I tend to reach for my larger/blingier pieces.

Edited to add: I suppose a rg pave 2 motif would be an intermediate option?


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> Hahahahaaaaaa you two are cracking me up! @marbella8 what a great memory you have!!
> 
> Yes, I had them and sold and ofc now I regret that. The earrings I ordered were 3 motif alternating.
> I want to see whether I still feel that I need the single onyx with the diamond.
> I have been playing with ideas as to what I will order next after the onyx/pave SOs arrive, as at the moment the only VCA rg earrings I have are the pave/sapphire Frivole.
> 
> Ultimately I may end up ordering magic pave in RG to go with ALL the pg pieces.
> I know @BigAkoya will have opinions on this, so I might as well ask now:
> 
> For the foreseeable future my VCA purchases will be PG. The PG earrings I have now are the Bruni hoops and the aforementioned Frivoles. I also have the YG pave magic and am waiting for onyx/pave 3 motif in PG. I think I need an Alhambra PG earring but not sure which would be less redundant: magic pave pg OR 3 motif pave PG? (NB if I ordered the magic I would do it based on the YG mold with the button so they would be slightly different, although I don’t know whether I can even choose that). What I really wish was that VCA could alter the three motifs so you could add or remove the two lower drops but I don’t see that happening, just as I also don’t see myself getting the PG Vintage Alhambra pave single motif. By the way, I always liked the LE onyx single motif with the diamond, and if I could “keep everything” I would have kept it, but I tend to reach for my larger/blingier pieces.
> 
> Edited to add: I suppose a rg pave 2 motif would be an intermediate option?



My memory sucks since being a mom, lol, but I always love seeing your posts, and I remember I don’t like onyx usually, but loved the PG and onyx together. It makes it more feminine.

I say go for a 2-motif RG. In 3 motifs it’ll be sooooooo heavy. I still remember when I tried the malachite-pave 3-motif, it was an immediate no because of their weight, and this comes from someone who always wears earrings and heavier ones.

Whatever you choose gorgeous, you’ll look amazing!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Hahahahaaaaaa you two are cracking me up! @marbella8 what a great memory you have!!
> 
> Yes, I had them and sold and ofc now I regret that. The earrings I ordered were 3 motif alternating.
> I want to see whether I still feel that I need the single onyx with the diamond.
> I have been playing with ideas as to what I will order next after the onyx/pave SOs arrive, as at the moment the only VCA rg earrings I have are the pave/sapphire Frivole.
> 
> Ultimately I may end up ordering magic pave in RG to go with ALL the pg pieces.
> I know @BigAkoya will have opinions on this, so I might as well ask now:
> 
> For the foreseeable future my VCA purchases will be PG. The PG earrings I have now are the Bruni hoops and the aforementioned Frivoles. I also have the YG pave magic and am waiting for onyx/pave 3 motif in PG. I think I need an Alhambra PG earring but not sure which would be less redundant: magic pave pg OR 3 motif pave PG? (NB if I ordered the magic I would do it based on the YG mold with the button so they would be slightly different, although I don’t know whether I can even choose that). What I really wish was that VCA could alter the three motifs so you could add or remove the two lower drops but I don’t see that happening, just as I also don’t see myself getting the PG Vintage Alhambra pave single motif. By the way, I always liked the LE onyx single motif with the diamond, and if I could “keep everything” I would have kept it, but I tend to reach for my larger/blingier pieces.
> 
> Edited to add: I suppose a rg pave 2 motif would be an intermediate option?


I like the RG Magic single or 2 motif as @marbella8 stated too.  I am not a fan of the 3 motif, and I think you will find it limited for daily use and working with all your RG pieces.  

For me, I vote the RG Magic pave single motif, but I like it all pave.  I do not like the metal dot in the center.   
High jewelry pave is nearly always pure pave, the focus is on the diamonds and the beauty of the pave, minimal metal.  That's just me. 

I think if you are looking for a multi-purpose earring, the RG Magic single pave motif is the one.


----------



## sjunky13

marbella8 said:


> If I am remembering correctly, @Notorious Pink had these and sold them and may have wanted them again? Correct me if I’m wrong.


Add me to the list of someone who bought and sold these babies!
I regret it!!


----------



## sjunky13

kadmia said:


> Eek. Onyx hasn't really been on my radar but that may need to change. I had to try these when they became available, and I just love them! I can see myself wearing these all the time. PG Onyx and diamond LE earrings
> 
> If anyone else owns these I'd love to see your mod shots!! (Forgive the bad night lighting.)
> 
> View attachment 5431343


I had these! They are so beautiful and I regret selling them. I have long dark hair and felt they got lost on me. But you wear your hair back and they look amazing and stunning on you! enjoy!


----------



## sjunky13

Notorious Pink said:


> Hahahahaaaaaa you two are cracking me up! @marbella8 what a great memory you have!!
> 
> Yes, I had them and sold and ofc now I regret that. The earrings I ordered were 3 motif alternating.
> I want to see whether I still feel that I need the single onyx with the diamond.
> I have been playing with ideas as to what I will order next after the onyx/pave SOs arrive, as at the moment the only VCA rg earrings I have are the pave/sapphire Frivole.
> 
> Ultimately I may end up ordering magic pave in RG to go with ALL the pg pieces.
> I know @BigAkoya will have opinions on this, so I might as well ask now:
> 
> For the foreseeable future my VCA purchases will be PG. The PG earrings I have now are the Bruni hoops and the aforementioned Frivoles. I also have the YG pave magic and am waiting for onyx/pave 3 motif in PG. I think I need an Alhambra PG earring but not sure which would be less redundant: magic pave pg OR 3 motif pave PG? (NB if I ordered the magic I would do it based on the YG mold with the button so they would be slightly different, although I don’t know whether I can even choose that). What I really wish was that VCA could alter the three motifs so you could add or remove the two lower drops but I don’t see that happening, just as I also don’t see myself getting the PG Vintage Alhambra pave single motif. By the way, I always liked the LE onyx single motif with the diamond, and if I could “keep everything” I would have kept it, but I tend to reach for my larger/blingier pieces.
> 
> Edited to add: I suppose a rg pave 2 motif would be an intermediate option?


I think the earrings we had will be too small for you now. You love statement dangles. I would do 2 motif 100%.  You will already have a 3 motif and I don't know if you are going to sell  the YG Magic Pave, if so maybe the RG version?
Will you sell all YG pieces? 
I myself have a ton of YG and just bought RG ! Now I need all RG .


----------



## marbella8

sjunky13 said:


> Add me to the list of someone who bought and sold these babies!
> I regret it!!



Oh no! I’m sorry about that. I have seen some come up once in a long while on the secondary market. If I see one, I’ll send you a message.

As for selling your YG, be patient. I used to not wear anything but YG and just recently went back to some WG, which I thought I wouldn’t wear again.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> What I really wish was that VCA could alter the three motifs so you could add or remove the two lower drops but I don’t see that happening, just as I also don’t see myself getting the PG Vintage Alhambra pave single motif. By the way, I always liked the LE onyx single motif with the diamond, and if I could “keep everything” I would have kept it, but I tend to reach for my larger/blingier pieces.
> 
> Edited to add: I suppose a rg pave 2 motif would be an intermediate option?





marbella8 said:


> I say go for a 2-motif RG.





BigAkoya said:


> 2 motif as @marbella8 stated too





sjunky13 said:


> I would do 2 motif 100%



i think the single magic pave is a bit redundant (only bc I would hate for you to stop wearing the YG ones) if though you decide to replace them with PG, that’s a different matter. I don’t know how i feel about mixing frivole pave earrings with alhambra pave necklaces either. . . Although I like mixing generally, im hesitant to say your pave frivole covers the same function as a magic would. I’d almost rather mix metal bc they would be far enough apart than mix shape

since you don’t see yourself in a single vintage (I agree) and since you kind of wish some motifs could come off the three,
I vote with the ladies above for the two motif. (I think you look beyond amazing in dangly earrings)

what a fun dilemma to have! 

hugs


----------



## sjunky13

marbella8 said:


> Oh no! I’m sorry about that. I have seen some come up once in a long while on the secondary market. If I see one, I’ll send you a message.
> 
> As for selling your YG, be patient. I used to not wear anything but YG and just recently went back to some WG, which I thought I wouldn’t wear again.


TY!! We should make a list of things we sold and regret. Unicorn pieces to help each other. I am ashamed to admit what I have sold and could kick myself over! 
I am going to keep my YG, my Frivole pieces are yg and I LOVE them. Going forward I will buy both I guess? They just make most styles in yg!


----------



## sjunky13

@missie1  I just saw your fabulous TQ earrings!! Yay, so happy for you!
Can you post a pic with your bracelet as well.  I think out of all 3 metals, WG is for you 1000%.  Crisp and elegant!


----------



## marbella8

sjunky13 said:


> TY!! We should make a list of things we sold and regret. Unicorn pieces to help each other. I am ashamed to admit what I have sold and could kick myself over!
> I am going to keep my YG, my Frivole pieces are yg and I LOVE them. Going forward I will buy both I guess? They just make most styles in yg!



I know, that would be great if we could do that!

Smart to keep the YG. I feel like VCA YG v. PG is pretty subtle, especially if it’s got diamonds, so you can mix and match, especially if it’s a ring and earrings or ring and pendant/necklace.

Don’t regret selling things. Honestly, you may regret it, but you probably wouldn’t have worn them, and that probably made you more open to buying the pieces you own now and love to wear.


----------



## sjunky13

Yes! I feel I can wear both. I wear an arm for hard bangle bracelets and the other for softer Alhambra etc. I did sell Plain YG Cartier Love items, then replaced with diamond RG options! 
So many things look amazing with YG . I can't imagine Frivole mirror finish in RG. 
At this point, it pisses me off that VCA charges 30% mark up for Made to Order items. There is literally no difference in quality of materials.  RG vs YG for Alhambra. 
So I am trying not  to buy them yet and see if the stones I want will come in RG. I am very stubborn with that, but I should just bite the bullet and pull the trigger .


----------



## marbella8

sjunky13 said:


> Yes! I feel I can wear both. I wear an arm for hard bangle bracelets and the other for softer Alhambra etc. I did sell Plain YG Cartier Love items, then replaced with diamond RG options!
> So many things look amazing with YG . I can't imagine Frivole mirror finish in RG.
> At this point, it pisses me off that VCA charges 30% mark up for Made to Order items. There is literally no difference in quality of materials.  RG vs YG for Alhambra.
> So I am trying not  to buy them yet and see if the stones I want will come in RG. I am very stubborn with that, but I should just bite the bullet and pull the trigger .



I agree, I find the 30% markup for just gold change unfair, especially with YG/PG that are priced the same.


----------



## missie1

sjunky13 said:


> @missie1  I just saw your fabulous TQ earrings!! Yay, so happy for you!
> Can you post a pic with your bracelet as well.  I think out of all 3 metals, WG is for you 1000%.  Crisp and elegant!


Omg thank you ….I love wg it’s so crisp.  Here are all the pics that I took. The earrings look darker however they still work well with bracelet I think.


----------



## missie1

sjunky13 said:


> Yes! I feel I can wear both. I wear an arm for hard bangle bracelets and the other for softer Alhambra etc. I did sell Plain YG Cartier Love items, then replaced with diamond RG options!
> So many things look amazing with YG . I can't imagine Frivole mirror finish in RG.
> At this point, it pisses me off that VCA charges 30% mark up for Made to Order items. There is literally no difference in quality of materials.  RG vs YG for Alhambra.
> So I am trying not  to buy them yet and see if the stones I want will come in RG. I am very stubborn with that, but I should just bite the bullet and pull the trigger .


I love RG way more than yg so to me it was worth paying the 30%.   I heard recently that UK stores dont charge the 30% but have to confirm that.  which stones are you considering?  When wearing hard bangles on one arm do you wear a watch also?


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Omg thank you ….I love wg it’s so crisp.  Here are all the pics that I took. The earrings look darker however they still work well with bracelet I think.


The shade of the earrings is beautiful. Since they aren't right next to one another I think they will work perfectly.


----------



## kadmia

eternallove4bag said:


> So beautiful on you @kadmia … onyx in RG is another level altogether!



Thank you so much! I'm finding that VCA pink gold suits my skin tone better than my YG pieces too! 



sjunky13 said:


> I had these! They are so beautiful and I regret selling them. I have long dark hair and felt they got lost on me. But you wear your hair back and they look amazing and stunning on you! enjoy!



Aw, I hope you find another pair soon! I have long dark hair too, but I wear it up 99% of the time lol, so these work!


----------



## sassification

marbella8 said:


> Oh no! I’m sorry about that. I have seen some come up once in a long while on the secondary market. If I see one, I’ll send you a message.
> 
> As for selling your YG, be patient. I used to not wear anything but YG and just recently went back to some WG, which I thought I wouldn’t wear again.



I have been more pro YG than WG for years.. but of late, i suddenly prefer WG more than YG.. shocker! I still wear my YG pieces because my engagement ring is in YG, but WG trumps YG for now. I am abit itching to try RG but i think i shouldnt go down that scary road yet


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> The shade of the earrings is beautiful. Since they aren't right next to one another I think they will work perfectly.


In some lighting they don’t appear as dark. I think the variation is because  the bracelet has all new turquoise and earrings don’t.  Either way your right they definitely will work.


----------



## missie1

sassification said:


> I have been more pro YG than WG for years.. but of late, i suddenly prefer WG more than YG.. shocker! I still wear my YG pieces because my engagement ring is in YG, but WG trumps YG for now. I am abit itching to try RG but i think i shouldnt go down that scary road yet


I love love rg.  It mixes so well with wg.


----------



## marbella8

sassification said:


> I have been more pro YG than WG for years.. but of late, i suddenly prefer WG more than YG.. shocker! I still wear my YG pieces because my engagement ring is in YG, but WG trumps YG for now. I am abit itching to try RG but i think i shouldnt go down that scary road yet



RG and I are not friends, but I have been wearing WG bracelets and even rings recently, so that’s exciting for me because I had also been wearing YG for years and ignoring my WG pieces.


----------



## bagsnob1979

Excited to share my first VCA purchase!  GMOP pendant.  I also ordered the RG hammered 5 motif.  Glad the Tysons Corner boutique finally opened!


----------



## ehy210

bagsnob1979 said:


> Excited to share my first VCA purchase!  GMOP pendant.  I also ordered the RG hammered 5 motif.  Glad the Tysons Corner boutique finally opened!



Beautiful! Congrats! How was their stock? I am looking for the white mop and gray mop pendant.


----------



## bagsnob1979

ehy210 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats! How was their stock? I am looking for the white mop and gray mop pendant.


Thanks so much!!  I am pretty sure they had both as of the other day. They also had a Guilloche 5 motif and the GMOP/Pave bracelet and necklace!


----------



## kadmia

bagsnob1979 said:


> Excited to share my first VCA purchase!  GMOP pendant.  I also ordered the RG hammered 5 motif.  Glad the Tysons Corner boutique finally opened!



That was my first VCA purchase ever too! I still wear it all the time. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> I love RG way more than yg so to me it was worth paying the 30%.   I heard recently that UK stores dont charge the 30% but have to confirm that.  which stones are you considering?  When wearing hard bangles on one arm do you wear a watch also?


Did you hear the 30% charge is waived for stone non diamond pieces? I heard only removed for diamond pieces where one is simply changing metal colour from a already offered piece.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Did you hear the 30% charge is waived for stone non diamond pieces? I heard only removed for diamond pieces where one is simply changing metal colour from a already offered piece.


I heard it was for stone non-pave pieces.  I definitely want to verify this


----------



## HeartHermes

Just added the Vintage Gold Alhambra to my existing Malachite bracelet that I've had for a few years. Love the malachite, it's def my favorite, but I like how carefree the gold is--don't have to remove it to take a shower.


----------



## Swizzle

Always adored the pins and brought this little guy home today


----------



## tenshix

HeartHermes said:


> Just added the Vintage Gold Alhambra to my existing Malachite bracelet that I've had for a few years. Love the malachite, it's def my favorite, but I like how carefree the gold is--don't have to remove it to take a shower.



Such a lovely combo!! I wonder if I’ll ever be brave enough to dip my toes in malachite. I always loved its vibrancy.


----------



## tenshix

Swizzle said:


> View attachment 5434488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always adored the pins and brought this little guy home today



Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## HeartHermes

tenshix said:


> Such a lovely combo!! I wonder if I’ll ever be brave enough to dip my toes in malachite. I always loved its vibrancy.



For the first 2-3 years, I only wore my malachite bracelet for special outings, so it was only being worn 5-6 times a year. Finally, I thought...what am I saving it for?! Now I wear it every day. I try to avoid getting it wet, but if it gets splashed with water, I just clean it right off and so far, it's been fine. We have to enjoy our favorite pieces now since we never know what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## tenshix

HeartHermes said:


> For the first 2-3 years, I only wore my malachite bracelet for special outings, so it was only being worn 5-6 times a year. Finally, I thought...what am I saving it for?! Now I wear it every day. I try to avoid getting it wet, but if it gets splashed with water, I just clean it right off and so far, it's been fine. We have to enjoy our favorite pieces now since we never know what tomorrow will bring.



Absolutely!! I’m so glad you’re getting great use out of your malachite. Enjoy your beautiful pieces!


----------



## glamourbag

Swizzle said:


> View attachment 5434488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always adored the pins and brought this little guy home today


He's a cutie!


----------



## krawford

Swizzle said:


> View attachment 5434488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always adored the pins and brought this little guy home today
> 
> Adorable.  Is that rose gold or yellow gold?


----------



## HeartHermes

tenshix said:


> Absolutely!! I’m so glad you’re getting great use out of your malachite. Enjoy your beautiful pieces!


Thanks so much!


----------



## nicole0612

My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).

The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## All things chic

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share



Your collection is so beautiful!  Including the Cartier sapphires that I desperately want. Really hope Cartier will make these again someday.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share


These pieces are beautiful!  You are certainly the queen of finding rare pieces!  Congrats on your new pieces!


----------



## Yssie

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share


Good god that chrysoprase. I’m lost for words. Which is just fine, that beauty doesn’t need my words!


----------



## Swizzle

Yellow gold


----------



## nicole0612

All things chic said:


> Your collection is so beautiful!  Including the Cartier sapphires that I desperately want. Really hope Cartier will make these again someday.


Thank you! Cheerful colors make me so happy, especially when I can look down and see the piece of jewelry throughout the day.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> These pieces are beautiful!  You are certainly the queen of finding rare pieces!  Congrats on your new pieces!


Thank you, it was a nice birthday surprise that I found them both just before my birthday!


----------



## nicole0612

Yssie said:


> Good god that chrysoprase. I’m lost for words. Which is just fine, that beauty doesn’t need my words!


Thank you! My favorite color is green, so this stone makes me very happy


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share



Oh my gosh Nicole!! Happy birthday and these are such special unique pieces to your already vast collection! I swear you have all the stones and are more well stocked than any flagship store. Love love love everything about your collection. Congratulations on your new additions!

Lol, all my presents are also usually from me to me, though I hint hard at DH and make sure he feels involved in the process. Despite being together more than a decade the training’s still not quite there, if I let him loose on his own I don’t think I would quite like what he gets. Every time I try teaching him about jewelry it just goes out the other ear and I know he’s not really listening. However he could tell you all about the German stainless steel used in golf putters. His brain works wildly differently   I know presents are gifts so we should be grateful for what we get but it’s also wonderful when we have the choice to choose what we truly love and will wear/admire. You have an amazing taste and collection. Enjoy them all in great health!


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share


This shade of green is just incredible. Like you, 90% of my pieces are bought by myself, and honestly its rewarding; and are little markers of achievements. I love that you are adventurous with your choices and open to trying pieces you typically might not think to naturally go for. Looks like your choices have been successes!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoberyl prase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share


Happy Birthday Nicole.  Like always Absolutely beautiful….You have the most fabulous pieces that you spring on us.  I absolutely love the bracelet to complete you set.   Only you would find a turquoise sweet clover in yg.


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Oh my gosh Nicole!! Happy birthday and these are such special unique pieces to your already vast collection! I swear you have all the stones and are more well stocked than any flagship store. Love love love everything about your collection. Congratulations on your new additions!
> 
> Lol, all my presents are also usually from me to me, though I hint hard at DH and make sure he feels involved in the process. Despite being together more than a decade the training’s still not quite there, if I let him loose on his own I don’t think I would quite like what he gets. Every time I try teaching him about jewelry it just goes out the other ear and I know he’s not really listening. However he could tell you all about the German stainless steel used in golf putters. His brain works wildly differently  I know presents are gifts so we should be grateful for what we get but it’s also wonderful when we have the choice to choose what we truly love and will wear/admire. You have an amazing taste and collection. Enjoy them all in great health!


Thank you! That is incredibly kind of you to say 
My husband is incredibly generous, but something like a birthday gift just never crossed his mind. If he did buy me jewelry, I would probably want to choose it or at least give him a short list to choose from, so it works out OK that I just choose for myself. Also, since I gravitate towards discontinued or hard to find items, it is nice that I can purchase something immediately while it is available, instead of waiting for his gift timing. Honestly, the most amazing thing about my husband is that he is so respectful to my parents and so generous with them. My mom is extremely talkative and when she visits I just wander in and out of the room as I quickly reach my limit. He will listen to her stories for hours, and then I will come back upstairs an hour later and he is still listening and offering her more tea and sweets. My dad is weird and spontaneous and chooses to live about an hour outside of the city, but enjoys the social life of the city still. (Both of my parents are in their early to mid-70s). My dad is known to suddenly and randomly call at 11pm on a weeknight and say that he doesn’t feel like driving home… My husband is already halfway out the door to pick up some dinner for him, it doesn’t even cross his mind that my dad should not stay at our house for days on end with no warning and no plans at all. So, all in all, I don’t mind the lack of jewelry presents, what he offers is so real and precious!


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> This shade of green is just incredible. Like you, 90% of my pieces are bought by myself, and honestly its rewarding; and are little markers of achievements. I love that you are adventurous with your choices and open to trying pieces you typically might not think to naturally go for. Looks like your choices have been successes!


Thank you so much! Maybe I will have a more intentional and cohesive collection eventually, but for now jewelry is purchased for fun and joy!


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Happy Birthday Nicole.  Like always Absolutely beautiful….You have the most fabulous pieces that you spring on us.  I absolutely love the bracelet to complete you set.   Only you would find a turquoise sweet clover in yg.


Thank you! I was so thrilled to be able to complete my chrysoprase set and I could not believe my luck that the shade is just the same as my necklace! You know me so well!! Part of me said that it made sense to get the sweet YG necklace since it would be a nice layering piece, but most of my thrill was just being so excited to be able to find and hold in my own hands this rare little unicorn!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share


Many congrats on the absolutely gorgeous new pieces. 99% of my pieces are gifts from me to me and those I feel are the best kinda gifts because I know what I love and there’s no second guessing @nicole0612


----------



## chiaoapple

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share


Wow it’s amazing that you were able to find the chrysoprase five motif, congratulation! So special and looks lovely on you. I also really respect your “hunting” skills   Enjoy and look forward to seeing more of your fun money acquisitions


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I was so thrilled to be able to complete my chrysoprase set and I could not believe my luck that the shade is just the same as my necklace! You know me so well!! Part of me said that it made sense to get the sweet YG necklace since it would be a nice layering piece, but most of my thrill was just being so excited to be able to find and hold in my own hands this rare little unicorn!


That’s so great that they are the same shade so you can link them together with no color variation.  I definitely expect you to have the rare pieces.  It’s your signature thing.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats on the absolutely gorgeous new pieces. 99% of my pieces are gifts from me to me and those I feel are the best kinda gifts because I know what I love and there’s no second guessing @nicole0612


Thank you so much! It really takes the guess work out doesn’t it?


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Wow it’s amazing that you were able to find the chrysoprase five motif, congratulation! So special and looks lovely on you. I also really respect your “hunting” skills   Enjoy and look forward to seeing more of your fun money acquisitions


Thank you very much! I always enjoy seeing your beautiful and unique collection and am inspired by you to try things that were off my radar, and often fall in love! It is so amazing and lucky, because I have been searching for chrysoprase for years, and suddenly the whole set came in fairly quick succession!  (@missie1 just had a similar experience!) Feeling very fortunate and glad that we can all share our treasues and discoveries with each other here!


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> That’s so great that they are the same shade so you can link them together with no color variation.  I definitely expect you to have the rare pieces.  It’s your signature thing.


It was so lucky! I really had no idea until I opened the box. I was ready for the bracelet to be a much different shade, so it was very fortunate! I still would have loved it, regardless. Thank you for the kind compliment. I am so happy that we were both able to complete our HG sets just now!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much! It really takes the guess work out doesn’t it?


100%


----------



## rosebean

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share


Happy Birthday!!! What a beautiful green and TQ color collection. Congratulations!  I am sure you will create lots of unique combinations with your other beautiful/colorful pieces.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> It was so lucky! I really had no idea until I opened the box. I was ready for the bracelet to be a much different shade, so it was very fortunate! I still would have loved it, regardless. Thank you for the kind compliment. I am so happy that we were both able to complete our HG sets just now!


The VCA gods have definitely been working in our favor.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share


Happy belated birthday [again]! I find that the best presents are those we choose ourselves. Those chrysoprase are amazing - oh my! now I am inspired to look for something green to celebrate spring with!


----------



## nicole0612

rosebean said:


> Happy Birthday!!! What a beautiful green and TQ color collection. Congratulations!  I am sure you will create lots of unique combinations with your other beautiful/colorful pieces.


Thank you very much! Good timing for summer


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Happy belated birthday [again]! I find that the best presents are those we choose ourselves. Those chrysoprase are amazing - oh my! now I am inspired to look for something green to celebrate spring with!


Thank you, wishing you the same! You also know a bit about special birthday presents, self-selected and rare. Though I gladly admit that yours are even more beautiful


----------



## Notorious Pink

@nicole0612 I hope that you had a wonderful birthday and I am THRILLED that you were able to complete your stunning chrysoprase set! It’s so stunning! Also, your husband sounds like such a treasure!

I’m another one to buy the jewelry for myself. My husband is thrilled to purchase my bags whenever they may come in, and I’ve told him that covers all his gifting obligations (although sometimes I get something extra - for my 50th it was a bag and a watch I had wanted). He really appreciates - but does not understand - my taste in jewelry, so he knows we are both better off if I just take care of it myself.


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share


Happy Birthday beautiful! Love your special unique pieces. Love that you are not afraid to experience  new colors, styles and have FUN!!


----------



## sjunky13

missie1 said:


> Omg thank you ….I love wg it’s so crisp.  Here are all the pics that I took. The earrings look darker however they still work well with bracelet I think.


Congrats! These are stunning. It was meant to be.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> @nicole0612 I hope that you had a wonderful birthday and I am THRILLED that you were able to complete your stunning chrysoprase set! It’s so stunning! Also, your husband sounds like such a treasure!
> 
> I’m another one to buy the jewelry for myself. My husband is thrilled to purchase my bags whenever they may come in, and I’ve told him that covers all his gifting obligations (although sometimes I get something extra - for my 50th it was a bag and a watch I had wanted). He really appreciates - but does not understand - my taste in jewelry, so he knows we are both better off if I just take care of it myself.


Thank you very much NP! I feel so lucky to be able to complete my green set, but if VCA wants to release a new green stone I would be happy to add that as well   I am glad that you also choose your own jewelry - that means more eye candy for us during your shopping trips and try-ons!


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> Happy Birthday beautiful! Love your special unique pieces. Love that you are not afraid to experience  new colors, styles and have FUN!!


Thank you so much! Jewelry really is about fun and joy for me. I am so serious in real life - well, maybe not my personality, but my profession is very serious, and I am very conscientious and detail-oriented, so it is great to have this other side in my relationship to jewelry that is completely fun and light-hearted  I suppose that is the Gemini in me!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much! Jewelry really is about fun and joy for me. I am so serious in real life - well, maybe not my personality, but my profession is very serious, and I am very conscientious and detail-oriented, so it is great to have this other side in my relationship to jewelry that is completely fun and light-hearted  I suppose that is the Gemini in me!


Wait Nicole your actual birthday is 6/12 so is mine. That why I understand you so well. Lol


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Wait Nicole your actual birthday is 6/12 so is mine. That why I understand you so well. Lol


OMG it is 6/12!!! No wonder we are like jewelry sisters


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Wait Nicole your actual birthday is 6/12 so is mine. That why I understand you so well. Lol


And both true Geminis!!!


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> Wait Nicole your actual birthday is 6/12 so is mine. That why I understand you so well. Lol



Amazing that you both got to celebrate with such rare piece finds!! Best birthday!


----------



## kelsenia

kelsenia said:


> I saw these on fashionphile this morning, and fell in love instantaneously.....


Ugh. Now the matching ring is available in my size (I don’t think i’ve ever seen a 62?) I think the earrings are cuter though. Haven’t received them yet


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> Ugh. Now the matching ring is available in my size (I don’t think i’ve ever seen a 62?) I think the earrings are cuter though. Haven’t received them yet


Uh-oh! I see the most perfect matching set ever @kelsenia


----------



## kelsenia

eternallove4bag said:


> Uh-oh! I see the most perfect matching set ever @kelsenia


I should be on ban island   
I might actually prefer the pink sapphire/diamond butterfly ring better…. but an SO in a rare size that happens to be mine that matches the earrings is very tempting lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> I should be on ban island
> I might actually prefer the pink sapphire/diamond butterfly ring better…. but an SO in a rare size that happens to be mine that matches the earrings is very tempting lol


The pink diamond butterfly ring is stunning. But, I am all about the matching pieces too so I can imagine the dilemma between the two BTF rings. Honestly, you can’t go wrong with either of the choices.


----------



## pinksandblues

luxeloversg said:


> Just got my new Black Onyx!
> View attachment 5425352



Love the stack! They pair nicely


----------



## valerie_hh

finally got my pink mother of pearl rose gold guilloche watch. Waited half a year for one with nice pink stones


----------



## lynne_ross

valerie_hh said:


> finally got my pink mother of pearl rose gold guilloche watch. Waited half a year for one with nice pink stones


So pretty!


----------



## pinksandblues

valerie_hh said:


> finally got my pink mother of pearl rose gold guilloche watch. Waited half a year for one with nice pink stones



stunning! enjoy


----------



## missie1

valerie_hh said:


> finally got my pink mother of pearl rose gold guilloche watch. Waited half a year for one with nice pink stones


Verify pretty


----------



## valerie_hh

Thanks! Pink mop is really lovely. Wish they make more of it in other designs


----------



## Minich

valerie_hh said:


> finally got my pink mother of pearl rose gold guilloche watch. Waited half a year for one with nice pink stones



How stunning! Such gorgeous pink stones. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## glamourbag

valerie_hh said:


> finally got my pink mother of pearl rose gold guilloche watch. Waited half a year for one with nice pink stones


It is beautiful


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That is incredibly kind of you to say
> My husband is incredibly generous, but something like a birthday gift just never crossed his mind. If he did buy me jewelry, I would probably want to choose it or at least give him a short list to choose from, so it works out OK that I just choose for myself. Also, since I gravitate towards discontinued or hard to find items, it is nice that I can purchase something immediately while it is available, instead of waiting for his gift timing. Honestly, the most amazing thing about my husband is that he is so respectful to my parents and so generous with them. My mom is extremely talkative and when she visits I just wander in and out of the room as I quickly reach my limit. He will listen to her stories for hours, and then I will come back upstairs an hour later and he is still listening and offering her more tea and sweets. My dad is weird and spontaneous and chooses to live about an hour outside of the city, but enjoys the social life of the city still. (Both of my parents are in their early to mid-70s). My dad is known to suddenly and randomly call at 11pm on a weeknight and say that he doesn’t feel like driving home… My husband is already halfway out the door to pick up some dinner for him, it doesn’t even cross his mind that my dad should not stay at our house for days on end with no warning and no plans at all. So, all in all, I don’t mind the lack of jewelry presents, what he offers is so real and precious!


Thank you for sharing this Nicole. Your husband sounds like the rarest most precious find of all.


----------



## LaBoisson

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That is incredibly kind of you to say
> My husband is incredibly generous, but something like a birthday gift just never crossed his mind. If he did buy me jewelry, I would probably want to choose it or at least give him a short list to choose from, so it works out OK that I just choose for myself. Also, since I gravitate towards discontinued or hard to find items, it is nice that I can purchase something immediately while it is available, instead of waiting for his gift timing. Honestly, the most amazing thing about my husband is that he is so respectful to my parents and so generous with them. My mom is extremely talkative and when she visits I just wander in and out of the room as I quickly reach my limit. He will listen to her stories for hours, and then I will come back upstairs an hour later and he is still listening and offering her more tea and sweets. My dad is weird and spontaneous and chooses to live about an hour outside of the city, but enjoys the social life of the city still. (Both of my parents are in their early to mid-70s). My dad is known to suddenly and randomly call at 11pm on a weeknight and say that he doesn’t feel like driving home… My husband is already halfway out the door to pick up some dinner for him, it doesn’t even cross his mind that my dad should not stay at our house for days on end with no warning and no plans at all. So, all in all, I don’t mind the lack of jewelry presents, what he offers is so real and precious!


----------



## LaBoisson

Amazing blessing to having each other...


----------



## nicole0612

LaBoisson said:


> Amazing blessing to having each other...


Thank you! We were brought together for a reason


----------



## rosebean

valerie_hh said:


> finally got my pink mother of pearl rose gold guilloche watch. Waited half a year for one with nice pink stones


very pretty!


----------



## tenshix

valerie_hh said:


> finally got my pink mother of pearl rose gold guilloche watch. Waited half a year for one with nice pink stones



Amazing!! Love pink MOP! Yours is very pink. I wish they would release it in their normal jewelry collection for the non-watch forward people too.


----------



## Ylesiya

I was offered this one today - yay or nay???
I have pure alhambra bracelet and love it completely!


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me.


I love your taste, and I think these are the best presents! happy birthday! Wear everything in the best health and happiness 

@missie1 , just saw it was your birthday too! happy birthday! I adore everything you have chosen recently Esp. your turquoise and your gorgeous bling !


----------



## nightbefore

Ylesiya said:


> I was offered this one today - yay or nay???
> I have pure alhambra bracelet and love it completely!
> 
> View attachment 5438069
> View attachment 5438070
> View attachment 5438071


I think this is very pretty! I like the thicker chain on pure alhambra. If this was your first 20 motif I would say get the classic but you already have multiple 20s in classic line.  So… I would say if you like long necklaces why not  plus it would fit very wellwith bracelet and you can make it longer or doubled up


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> I love your taste, and I think these are the best presents! happy birthday! Wear everything in the best health and happiness
> 
> @missie1 , just saw it was your birthday too! happy birthday! I adore everything you have chosen recently Esp. your turquoise and your gorgeous bling !


Thanks so much. Still can’t believe I own the turquoise.  Smile every time I think about them.


----------



## krawford

Ylesiya said:


> I was offered this one today - yay or nay???
> I have pure alhambra bracelet and love it completely!
> 
> View attachment 5438069
> View attachment 5438070
> View attachment 5438071


If you are able to I say yes!  It is so lovely


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> I was offered this one today - yay or nay???
> I have pure alhambra bracelet and love it completely!
> 
> View attachment 5438069
> View attachment 5438070
> View attachment 5438071


Yea for sure if you love it and will wear it. Will be awesome with your pure bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That is incredibly kind of you to say
> My husband is incredibly generous, but something like a birthday gift just never crossed his mind. If he did buy me jewelry, I would probably want to choose it or at least give him a short list to choose from, so it works out OK that I just choose for myself. Also, since I gravitate towards discontinued or hard to find items, it is nice that I can purchase something immediately while it is available, instead of waiting for his gift timing. Honestly, the most amazing thing about my husband is that he is so respectful to my parents and so generous with them. My mom is extremely talkative and when she visits I just wander in and out of the room as I quickly reach my limit. He will listen to her stories for hours, and then I will come back upstairs an hour later and he is still listening and offering her more tea and sweets. My dad is weird and spontaneous and chooses to live about an hour outside of the city, but enjoys the social life of the city still. (Both of my parents are in their early to mid-70s). My dad is known to suddenly and randomly call at 11pm on a weeknight and say that he doesn’t feel like driving home… My husband is already halfway out the door to pick up some dinner for him, it doesn’t even cross his mind that my dad should not stay at our house for days on end with no warning and no plans at all. So, all in all, I don’t mind the lack of jewelry presents, what he offers is so real and precious!


All our jewelry and luxury items are just materialistic goods, and truth be told, the happiness of luxury goods is a fleeting moment, for when we put it on or stare at it. 

It's how we live our daily lives that really matter and warms our soul.  My husband and I will say to each other, we'd be fine if we lost everything and lived in a shack because we will be happy having each other.

My husband is similar to yours. 
Your husband is the perfect husband.  He's the true unsung hero.  There are no flashy gifts for which he wants to take credit for.  His quiet and kind actions speak millions.  A true gentleman.


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> I was offered this one today - yay or nay???
> I have pure alhambra bracelet and love it completely!
> 
> View attachment 5438069
> View attachment 5438070
> View attachment 5438071


Yay if you truly love the Pure 20.  It's pretty, and it will match your bracelet.  

Nay if you only think you want it because it's hard to find but not crazy about Pure in a 20. 

If you only want one YG MOP 20, I vote VA MOP.  If you think you may want to layer your other 20s, for me, I prefer matching VAs than to mix and match Pure.  

However, you plan to just wear your Pure 20 with your Pure bracelet, I vote Yay! 
Either way, Pure or VA, I vote getting a MOP 20!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> All our jewelry and luxury items are just materialistic goods, and truth be told, the happiness of luxury goods is a fleeting moment, for when we put it on or stare at it.
> 
> It's how we live our daily lives that really matter and warms our soul.  My husband and I will say to each other, we'd be fine if we lost everything and lived in a shack because we will be happy having each other.
> 
> My husband is similar to yours.
> Your husband is the perfect husband.  He's the true unsung hero.  There are no flashy gifts for which he wants to take credit for.  His quiet and kind actions speak millions.  A true gentleman.


I could not agree more, and how beautifully stated. What a lovely sentiment to start the morning with.


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share



Happy, happy birthday Nicole and congrats on your birthdays gifts. It’s best when you can gift yourself, because from what your wrote, your hubby’s gifts are invaluable


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> All our jewelry and luxury items are just materialistic goods, and truth be told, the happiness of luxury goods is a fleeting moment, for when we put it on or stare at it.
> 
> It's how we live our daily lives that really matter and warms our soul.  My husband and I will say to each other, we'd be fine if we lost everything and lived in a shack because we will be happy having each other.
> 
> My husband is similar to yours.
> Your husband is the perfect husband.  He's the true unsung hero.  There are no flashy gifts for which he wants to take credit for.  His quiet and kind actions speak millions.  A true gentleman.


I could not agree more, and how beautifully stated. What a lovely sentiment to start the morning with.


marbella8 said:


> Happy, happy birthday Nicole and congrats on your birthdays gifts. It’s best when you can gift yourself, because from what your wrote, your hubby’s gifts are invaluable


Thank you so much! That warms my heart


----------



## keekee

valerie_hh said:


> finally got my pink mother of pearl rose gold guilloche watch. Waited half a year for one with nice pink stones




So beautiful! Have been considering this watch! Is this one with the alternative pink MOP and guilloche motifs?


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> My birthday presents are always from me to me. My husband says, “It’s not part of my culture.” Ok, whatever! That’s what my fun money is for, sometimes I feel like I work more than required 1/2 for altruistic reasons and 1/2 just to add to the fun money fund. My feeling is that when I work more on top of my normal job expectations, then that money is mine to have fun with!
> I was able to track down and add a 5 motif green chrysoprase bracelet to my 10 motif necklace and earrings set. The color of the bracelet and necklace match perfectly! They are a forest green color indoors and bright green in outdoor lighting. The earrings are a brighter shade, but I love that because it complements my coloring next to my face (cool toned, green eyes, light black hair).
> 
> The other purchase was totally accidental, but I thought, “Why not?!” (This is my usual jewelry motto, as those of you who know me already know). Sometimes that theory works out magically, sometimes it ends out to be an item that does not work for me at all. My only regrets are the items I missed out on. I never regret trying something and learning more about what works best for me. I have never though about sweets, but I this little sweet piece came up with the paperwork and receipt, and I though it would be a very cute layering item since I am not so into single pendants. I will send it into VCA this week for a second verification, so here is a quick photo for now.
> Thanks for letting me share



Oh my... your taste is always so impeccable, gf.  

Happy belated birthday! I hope you had the most wonderful day! Congrats on these... how very, very special!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> I was offered this one today - yay or nay???
> I have pure alhambra bracelet and love it completely!
> 
> View attachment 5438069
> View attachment 5438070
> View attachment 5438071


If you love it @Ylesiya an absolute yes but if you have doubts then I would say wait till you are 100% sure.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Oh my... your taste is always so impeccable, gf.
> 
> Happy belated birthday! I hope you had the most wonderful day! Congrats on these... how very, very special!


Thank you my lovely friend! A couple more pieces to add to our future shared closet!


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That is incredibly kind of you to say
> My husband is incredibly generous, but something like a birthday gift just never crossed his mind. If he did buy me jewelry, I would probably want to choose it or at least give him a short list to choose from, so it works out OK that I just choose for myself. Also, since I gravitate towards discontinued or hard to find items, it is nice that I can purchase something immediately while it is available, instead of waiting for his gift timing. Honestly, the most amazing thing about my husband is that he is so respectful to my parents and so generous with them. My mom is extremely talkative and when she visits I just wander in and out of the room as I quickly reach my limit. He will listen to her stories for hours, and then I will come back upstairs an hour later and he is still listening and offering her more tea and sweets. My dad is weird and spontaneous and chooses to live about an hour outside of the city, but enjoys the social life of the city still. (Both of my parents are in their early to mid-70s). My dad is known to suddenly and randomly call at 11pm on a weeknight and say that he doesn’t feel like driving home… My husband is already halfway out the door to pick up some dinner for him, it doesn’t even cross his mind that my dad should not stay at our house for days on end with no warning and no plans at all. So, all in all, I don’t mind the lack of jewelry presents, what he offers is so real and precious!


I missed this post and just wanted to say how happy I am for you and your DH! You both are blessed!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you my lovely friend! A couple more pieces to add to our future shared closet!



Have to love our future shared closet!


----------



## nicole0612

880 said:


> I missed this post and just wanted to say how happy I am for you and your DH! You both are blessed!


Thank you for that! I always enjoy hearing about your travel and shopping trips with your husband; it seems like you are best friends, which is so beautiful!


----------



## bagsnob1979

RG 5 motif just came in


----------



## slyeee

Placed an order for Vintage Alhambra pendant (Guilloche) last month and received the item today.
It took almost a month because I wanted the extra length.
The original chain length is 16.54 inches, but mine came at 19.54 inches.
While I prefer purchasing in person, the alteration was well worth the wait!
First time receiving a giant pouch, I may use it to store my magic.


----------



## **Ann**

bagsnob1979 said:


> RG 5 motif just came in



This is the one I am thinking of getting! Love it! It's sold out online in the US...where did you find one? TIA!


----------



## kelsenia

received them today!!! They’re surprisingly comfortable. Hardly notice I am wearing them. They’re absolutely stunning  I haven’t taken the tags off yet because I want to make sure I can see enough long term use with these and items in my closet.


----------



## bagsnob1979

**Ann** said:


> This is the one I am thinking of getting! Love it! It's sold out online in the US...where did you find one? TIA!



I placed an order with my SA on June 13.  She told me it could take 6 months but to my surprise it came in the other day!


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> received them today!!! They’re surprisingly comfortable. Hardly notice I am wearing them. They’re absolutely stunning  I haven’t taken the tags off yet because I want to make sure I can see enough long term use with these and items in my closet.


So gorgeous!!


----------



## Rockysmom

I’ve always wanted something from the pure line. I think it’s lovely!


----------



## Ylesiya

nightbefore said:


> I think this is very pretty! I like the thicker chain on pure alhambra. If this was your first 20 motif I would say get the classic but you already have multiple 20s in classic line.  So… I would say if you like long necklaces why not  plus it would fit very wellwith bracelet and you can make it longer or doubled up



Thank you @nightbefore! I don't even think it would be a bad idea even if it was my first piece  Thing is that I have never seen pure necklace in real life, only my bracelet. But no doubt it will be amazing.



eternallove4bag said:


> If you love it @Ylesiya an absolute yes but if you have doubts then I would say wait till you are 100% sure.



Thank you @eternallove4bag! I have yet to see it IRL because I am down with COVID at the moment and have to be isolated  . My SA texted me yesterday asking if I am interested. Of course I am, I told them I had an eye on pure line! I am not sure if I am making this up or whether anyone else has noticed but the lighting in the boutique is horrible actually. When I see the necklace on the mannequin with this harsh light from the top, it looks totally underwhelming to me with MOP being dull and boring, with a lot of shadows on bottom. I specifically requested to take it off and take pics of the necklace lying down flat and it looks so much better IMHO with the stones glowing and showing iridescence in the video she sent.
They are kind enough to hold it until the next week when I am able to come and see it in person. What I must say that I love my pure bracelet more than the rest from vintage line... The curved polished stones have that depth that others just don't. Each time I look at these motifs I am hypnotised.



krawford said:


> If you are able to I say yes!  It is so lovely



I did not plan another big purchase so soon, but I think I can squeeze it in and go on a ban island finally LOL!



EpiFanatic said:


> Yea for sure if you love it and will wear it. Will be awesome with your pure bracelet.



Have to see it yet IRL as I can't even come out of the room at the moment  but based on my love for the bracelet I will most likely fall in love on the spot 



BigAkoya said:


> Yay if you truly love the Pure 20.  It's pretty, and it will match your bracelet.
> 
> Nay if you only think you want it because it's hard to find but not crazy about Pure in a 20.
> 
> If you only want one YG MOP 20, I vote VA MOP.  If you think you may want to layer your other 20s, for me, I prefer matching VAs than to mix and match Pure.
> 
> However, you plan to just wear your Pure 20 with your Pure bracelet, I vote Yay!
> Either way, Pure or VA, I vote getting a MOP 20!



There is no reason why I can't get 20 MOP in future as well  This one is also on the list! 
By the way, pure long one is 14 only motifs, not 20 and bracelet is 4 instead of 5... Which I don't mind at all: I think it is difficult to produce as they have to put the stones on both sides of the motif and also polish them to obtain that smooth curved surface. Plus the motifs themselves are tiny bit larger than VA.
I don't think I would layer this necklace with the others: it feels to me that it is a statement piece in itself and should be worn alone. But I would add 5 cm to it to wear it double wrapped as well.

I can tell you about my evolution with the Pure line, I think you will understand me. Initially I thought this line is totally boring without the signature beading of the Vintage line, just by looking at the polished pics on the website mostly. My guess is that a lot of people think the same and this is why this line is quite unpopular. It has the same spirit and a shape of Alhambra but it's missing that recognisable look which makes people see immediately that this is Van Cleef. Also, with the higher price tag and these considerations it really makes consumers to vote for the VA line with their wallet. 

With this line being so scarce, I have not seen many pieces in real life except for some pendants at the stores, so mostly I did my research online. What made me fall in love with it initially were really good pictures taken by some online sellers. I still remember a few WG GMOP necklaces and bracelets where they were photographed just lying down on the table or whatever it was and that GMOP, gosh, it was literally glowing and shining with this rainbow iridescence. Then I found similar pics of WMOP pieces just well taken in natural light and this is where I came to a complete appreciation of this line.

It is actually so well thought through that I would not change anything in it. If they were to add the beading around those curved motifs, it would look just silly and that sense of cleanliness and "purity" would be lost. 5 motifs instead of 4 on the bracelet would look very busy. I don't know how to explain it, but when I look at those pure motifs on my bracelet, it is like they have much more depth than the VA ones. I bought it pre-owned but frankly I love it to pieces  and so happy I also found it at a great price.

These are my feelings about the Pure line in general. I haven't seen the necklace in person yet but will go next week when I am recovered. The only thing is that I did not plan such a big purchase right after TE necklace but I can try and squeeze it in but then will definitely have to go on a ban island


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Ylesiya said:


> I was offered this one today - yay or nay???
> I have pure alhambra bracelet and love it completely!
> 
> View attachment 5438069
> View attachment 5438070
> View attachment 5438071


It's is gorgeous. So it is a yes! Is this very limited in production?


----------



## Ylesiya

Stardust Andromeda said:


> It's is gorgeous. So it is a yes! Is this very limited in production?



Thank you @Stardust Andromeda!

Yes, I understand this is very limited production line but not discontinued and my SA said there are no such plans to stop it completely. I have been researching on the pure line and a lot of models were discontinued from what I understand but who knows, maybe they are available as MTO?..

What I know was previously available in Pure line (if anyone has any more intel please add!)

WG (1, 9 ans 14 motif necklaces, 4 motif bracelets, rings)
- GMOP
- Onyx
- No stones, metal only
- Diamond pave

YG (1, 9 ans 14 motif necklaces, 4 motif bracelets, rings)
- MOP
- Onyx
- Metal
- Diamond pave

Right now what I see offered in the stores are: MOP and onyx pendants in YG, occasionally I see onyx studs and only once I saw a bracelet. Coming across a 14-motif necklace is quite a find. I think I even know how it happened: I mentioned to my SA I love this line and interested in the necklace and here we go. Maybe it was sent from some other store as I mentioned before this is quite undervalued line and people probably go for VA line instead of pure in general as it's less recognised. 

I am going to go and see this necklace next week in person as I want to make sure it is in excellent condition before I place any deposits


----------



## eletons

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you @Stardust Andromeda!
> 
> Yes, I understand this is very limited production line but not discontinued and my SA said there are no such plans to stop it completely. I have been researching on the pure line and a lot of models were discontinued from what I understand but who knows, maybe they are available as MTO?..
> 
> What I know was previously available in Pure line (if anyone has any more intel please add!)
> 
> WG (1, 9 ans 14 motif necklaces, 4 motif bracelets, rings)
> - GMOP
> - Onyx
> - No stones, metal only
> - Diamond pave
> 
> YG (1, 9 ans 14 motif necklaces, 4 motif bracelets, rings)
> - MOP
> - Onyx
> - Metal
> - Diamond pave
> 
> Right now what I see offered in the stores are: MOP and onyx pendants in YG, occasionally I see onyx studs and only once I saw a bracelet. Coming across a 14-motif necklace is quite a find. I think I even know how it happened: I mentioned to my SA I love this line and interested in the necklace and here we go. Maybe it was sent from some other store as I mentioned before this is quite undervalued line and people probably go for VA line instead of pure in general as it's less recognised.
> 
> I am going to go and see this necklace next week in person as I want to make sure it is in excellent condition before I place any deposits


The most important thing is that whether the items can make you have a feeling of contentment or not. If yes, then go for it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you @nightbefore! I don't even think it would be a bad idea even if it was my first piece  Thing is that I have never seen pure necklace in real life, only my bracelet. But no doubt it will be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @eternallove4bag! I have yet to see it IRL because I am down with COVID at the moment and have to be isolated  . My SA texted me yesterday asking if I am interested. Of course I am, I told them I had an eye on pure line! I am not sure if I am making this up or whether anyone else has noticed but the lighting in the boutique is horrible actually. When I see the necklace on the mannequin with this harsh light from the top, it looks totally underwhelming to me with MOP being dull and boring, with a lot of shadows on bottom. I specifically requested to take it off and take pics of the necklace lying down flat and it looks so much better IMHO with the stones glowing and showing iridescence in the video she sent.
> They are kind enough to hold it until the next week when I am able to come and see it in person. What I must say that I love my pure bracelet more than the rest from vintage line... The curved polished stones have that depth that others just don't. Each time I look at these motifs I am hypnotised.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not plan another big purchase so soon, but I think I can squeeze it in and go on a ban island finally LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Have to see it yet IRL as I can't even come out of the room at the moment  but based on my love for the bracelet I will most likely fall in love on the spot
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason why I can't get 20 MOP in future as well  This one is also on the list!
> By the way, pure long one is 14 only motifs, not 20 and bracelet is 4 instead of 5... Which I don't mind at all: I think it is difficult to produce as they have to put the stones on both sides of the motif and also polish them to obtain that smooth curved surface. Plus the motifs themselves are tiny bit larger than VA.
> I don't think I would layer this necklace with the others: it feels to me that it is a statement piece in itself and should be worn alone. But I would add 5 cm to it to wear it double wrapped as well.
> 
> I can tell you about my evolution with the Pure line, I think you will understand me. Initially I thought this line is totally boring without the signature beading of the Vintage line, just by looking at the polished pics on the website mostly. My guess is that a lot of people think the same and this is why this line is quite unpopular. It has the same spirit and a shape of Alhambra but it's missing that recognisable look which makes people see immediately that this is Van Cleef. Also, with the higher price tag and these considerations it really makes consumers to vote for the VA line with their wallet.
> 
> With this line being so scarce, I have not seen many pieces in real life except for some pendants at the stores, so mostly I did my research online. What made me fall in love with it initially were really good pictures taken by some online sellers. I still remember a few WG GMOP necklaces and bracelets where they were photographed just lying down on the table or whatever it was and that GMOP, gosh, it was literally glowing and shining with this rainbow iridescence. Then I found similar pics of WMOP pieces just well taken in natural light and this is where I came to a complete appreciation of this line.
> 
> It is actually so well thought through that I would not change anything in it. If they were to add the beading around those curved motifs, it would look just silly and that sense of cleanliness and "purity" would be lost. 5 motifs instead of 4 on the bracelet would look very busy. I don't know how to explain it, but when I look at those pure motifs on my bracelet, it is like they have much more depth than the VA ones. I bought it pre-owned but frankly I love it to pieces  and so happy I also found it at a great price.
> 
> These are my feelings about the Pure line in general. I haven't seen the necklace in person yet but will go next week when I am recovered. The only thing is that I did not plan such a big purchase right after TE necklace but I can try and squeeze it in but then will definitely have to go on a ban island


@Ylesiya, I totally get and agree with you about the shape and intention of the pure motif. Curved MOP is incredibly beautiful and magical. And VCA does an incredible job of shaping these motifs perfectly.  And the sleek and bold YG border is outstanding.  I like my pure pendant more than any Alhambra pendant. If it’s possible for you and you love it, it would be a dream to have that in a 20. What a statement.  Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## Ylesiya

EpiFanatic said:


> @Ylesiya, I totally get and agree with you about the shape and intention of the pure motif. Curved MOP is incredibly beautiful and magical. And VCA does an incredible job of shaping these motifs perfectly.  And the sleek and bold YG border is outstanding.  I like my pure pendant more than any Alhambra pendant. If it’s possible for you and you love it, it would be a dream to have that in a 20. What a statement.  Crossing fingers for you.



@EpiFanatic Thank you love 

It's so nice to see someone sharing that admiration for the pure collection!
I think one has to see it in person to appreciate how magical it is! Even onyx looks different in this setting and cut. 
The pure line long necklace has 14 motifs, not 20 by the way. Just realised it should be heavier than a regular 20, maybe this is why as well. But I am perfectly fine with 14 for sure. Just did an experiment and weighed both bracelets: PA is heavier than MOP VA bracelet by almost 5 grams.
I am going to go there next week and if it has no defects, I will place that deposit for it  just scared it has been travelling around the world for a while before coming here.

I remember I once tried a bracelet but did not pull the trigger because it already looked quite used. Again these are downsides of being underappreciated, I guess so many people tried it before so it no longer looked brand new. But if I am pulling the trigger on that piece I want it to be perfect without any flaws!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> @EpiFanatic Thank you love
> 
> It's so nice to see someone sharing that admiration for the pure collection!
> I think one has to see it in person to appreciate how magical it is! Even onyx looks different in this setting and cut.
> The pure line long necklace has 14 motifs, not 20 by the way. Just realised it should be heavier than a regular 20, maybe this is why as well. But I am perfectly fine with 14 for sure. Just did an experiment and weighed both bracelets: PA is heavier than MOP VA bracelet by almost 5 grams.
> I am going to go there next week and if it has no defects, I will place that deposit for it  just scared it has been travelling around the world for a while before coming here.
> 
> I remember I once tried a bracelet but did not pull the trigger because it already looked quite used. Again these are downsides of being underappreciated, I guess so many people tried it before so it no longer looked brand new. But if I am pulling the trigger on that piece I want it to be perfect without any flaws!


Yes. I agree that you will want as pristine a piece as possible, especially when any flaw will be highlighted due to the dome shaped MOP.  It is heavier.  But I even love the heft of it. And yes, even the onyx is more gorgeous and appealing in the pure version, to me anyway. My old SA wore a onyx and YG nine motif pure necklace that looked absolutely jaw dropping on her porcelain complexion. I really hope it is perfect enough to bring home. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## valerie_hh

tenshix said:


> Amazing!! Love pink MOP! Yours is very pink. I wish they would release it in their normal jewelry collection for the non-watch forward people too.


I actually rejected 2 other pieces before getting this one. Cos I want a more pink one  yeah wish they would release in more collections but I think pink mop is quite rare that’s why they can’t release in the regular collection


----------



## valerie_hh

keekee said:


> So beautiful! Have been considering this watch! Is this one with the alternative pink MOP and guilloche motifs?



yes it is!


----------



## sammix3

valerie_hh said:


> I actually rejected 2 other pieces before getting this one. Cos I want a more pink one  yeah wish they would release in more collections but I think pink mop is quite rare that’s why they can’t release in the regular collection


I tried on this watch and the shade of the pink mop was definitely much lighter than yours.  Did you remove any motifs?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you @eternallove4bag! I have yet to see it IRL because I am down with COVID at the moment and have to be isolated  . My SA texted me yesterday asking if I am interested. Of course I am, I told them I had an eye on pure line! I am not sure if I am making this up or whether anyone else has noticed but the lighting in the boutique is horrible actually. When I see the necklace on the mannequin with this harsh light from the top, it looks totally underwhelming to me with MOP being dull and boring, with a lot of shadows on bottom. I specifically requested to take it off and take pics of the necklace lying down flat and it looks so much better IMHO with the stones glowing and showing iridescence in the video she sent.
> They are kind enough to hold it until the next week when I am able to come and see it in person. What I must say that I love my pure bracelet more than the rest from vintage line... The curved polished stones have that depth that others just don't. Each time I look at these motifs I am hypnotised.


So sorry to hear you have COVID @Ylesiya I hope you feel better soon. It’s makes absolute sense to add the pure MOP 20 motif given that you love your pure MOP bracelet. It will make for the perfect set.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> received them today!!! They’re surprisingly comfortable. Hardly notice I am wearing them. They’re absolutely stunning  I haven’t taken the tags off yet because I want to make sure I can see enough long term use with these and items in my closet.


So pretty @kelsenia they look stunning on you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

valerie_hh said:


> finally got my pink mother of pearl rose gold guilloche watch. Waited half a year for one with nice pink stones


I just saw pink MOP IRL and now I get the hype. It’s stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> So sorry to hear you have COVID @Ylesiya I hope you feel better soon. It’s makes absolute sense to add the pure MOP 20 motif given that you love your pure MOP bracelet. It will make for the perfect set.


So sorry you have Covid @Ylesiya.  Hope you recover quickly and don’t feel it too badly. Again I agree with you about the lighting at the stores. Looking at necklaces is especially difficult because the overhead lights cause your face to shadow the necklace. So glad they will hold the necklace for you.  Keep us posted.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Dubbed the bubble ring by my SA. Discontinued but I got lucky and found one unsold at a boutique. Simple, low key and easy to wear. No complaints.


----------



## EpiFanatic

And I had a chance to try on a bunch of rings this week. Lots of fun. Will share my favorite at the end.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Dubbed the bubble ring by my SA. Discontinued but I got lucky and found one unsold at a boutique. Simple, low key and easy to wear. No complaints.


Congrats! You always find the most special items. I have always admired this one, and how lucky to find one still available for sale!


----------



## EpiFanatic

And my favorite…  the scary hideous statement ring that screams 70s retro. I’m not gonna lie. I love it. It’s gaudy and sculptural and so comfortable.  It’s going on my list.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> And my favorite…  the scary hideous statement ring that screams 70s retro. I’m not gonna lie. I love it. It’s gaudy and sculptural and so comfortable.  It’s going on my list.


You described it exactly.  It's very retro, I think more 80s retro, but if you love it, go for it!  You only need to please yourself!


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> And my favorite…  the scary hideous statement ring that screams 70s retro. I’m not gonna lie. I love it. It’s gaudy and sculptural and so comfortable.  It’s going on my list.


This is the first time Im seeing this one in pics other than advertising/stock photos! How is it under the lights? I imagine it sparkles quite nicely. Also I want to add I like the Frivole wg mirrored and pave btf ring on you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

glamourbag said:


> This is the first time Im seeing this one in pics other than advertising/stock photos! How is it under the lights? I imagine it sparkles quite nicely. Also I want to add I like the Frivole wg mirrored and pave btf ring on you.


It’s more sparkly in WG I’ll admit. But it’s more retro in YG. I tried it on in WG which I didn’t hate. Much more Jetsons. If I ever get it I will try both on to be sure.


----------



## DR2014

Just got these for my birthday yesterday! Rose gold to match my 5 motif bracelet, I am so excited. Next on my wish list is the matching necklace…
I think the earrings are a bit tight. I think I read on this forum somewhere that VCA will swap out the posts for longer ones. Has anyone done that?


----------



## Ylesiya

EpiFanatic said:


> @Ylesiya, I totally get and agree with you about the shape and intention of the pure motif. Curved MOP is incredibly beautiful and magical. And VCA does an incredible job of shaping these motifs perfectly.  And the sleek and bold YG border is outstanding.  I like my pure pendant more than any Alhambra pendant. If it’s possible for you and you love it, it would be a dream to have that in a 20. What a statement.  Crossing fingers for you.



Just to add to the pool of pics I posted: I asked the SA yesterday for this kind of pic and I am sold completely  
Just look at this beauty:



Little lifehack is to take pics of necklaces and bracelets with the motifs jammed together: one can see color variations and details more clearly. She sent video as well and oh gosh that MOP is a magnificent rainbow producer! Even in this pic I can see the iridescence and motif depth. She also said it's a brand new piece from Paris. I can't wait to get out and see it in person!

I also noticed recently MOP quite improved in VCA pieces: it feels to me like there are more pieces with prominent rainbows and textures with pinkish undertones. Very glad about it!



EpiFanatic said:


> So sorry you have Covid @Ylesiya.  Hope you recover quickly and don’t feel it too badly. Again I agree with you about the lighting at the stores. Looking at necklaces is especially difficult because the overhead lights cause your face to shadow the necklace. So glad they will hold the necklace for you.  Keep us posted.



Thank you dear! The light is very good for trying out the rings and bracelets but when it comes to trying out the necklaces and earrings - it's a disaster, at least for me. Every single wrinkle or skin imperfection is magnified and shadowed, so I rarely take pics of the necklaces at the store on myself. Lighting in Cartier stores is much more welcoming for the client in my opinion. I understand the diamonds sparkle better in this top light but they, we also want to be pretty  



DR2014 said:


> Just got these for my birthday yesterday! Rose gold to match my 5 motif bracelet, I am so excited. Next on my wish list is the matching necklace…
> I think the earrings are a bit tight. I think I read on this forum somewhere that VCA will swap out the posts for longer ones. Has anyone done that?



If the earrings are a bit tight, VCA does not replace the posts, they loosen the backings, so that they don't press on your earlobes too much. You can send in the earrings for free adjustment explaining your issue and they will do it FOC. Congratulations on your new piece! They are so easy to wear, I love them


----------



## BigAkoya

DR2014 said:


> Just got these for my birthday yesterday! Rose gold to match my 5 motif bracelet, I am so excited. Next on my wish list is the matching necklace…
> I think the earrings are a bit tight. I think I read on this forum somewhere that VCA will swap out the posts for longer ones. Has anyone done that?


Congratulations on your new earrings! 
Yes, VCA can do all sorts of things with VA earrings, and it's free of charge.  There are four adjustments possible.  If yours is tight, they can loosen the clip tension. You may want to check how far the post sticks out before you ask then to lengthen.  If the post length is fine, I would probably not ask for a longer post.  VCA once accidentally swapped my post with a thinner longer post, and it looked bad.  Also, feel is the post is too thick.  My ear piercing is very small, so I asked VCA to use the thinnest post as well as loosen the clip tension.  My VA earring post is on the bottom hole so the earring sits higher. 

I would "feel" your ear to see what else needs to be done and do it all at once. 

Congratulations again!


----------



## charchar888

Was at the boutique and tried on the 1 row Perlee ring and the Magic YG Guilloche necklace.  Typically not a YG person but it was so beautiful in person. Ended up with the later.  10 motif is next but I don’t really see it that often.  Appears a bit too formal.  But I’d probably go with classic MOP if I do even though it’s kind of common.


----------



## DR2014

Ylesiya said:


> Just to add to the pool of pics I posted: I asked the SA yesterday for this kind of pic and I am sold completely
> Just look at this beauty:
> View attachment 5439695
> 
> 
> Little lifehack is to take pics of necklaces and bracelets with the motifs jammed together: one can see color variations and details more clearly. She sent video as well and oh gosh that MOP is a magnificent rainbow producer! Even in this pic I can see the iridescence and motif depth. She also said it's a brand new piece from Paris. I can't wait to get out and see it in person!
> 
> I also noticed recently MOP quite improved in VCA pieces: it feels to me like there are more pieces with prominent rainbows and textures with pinkish undertones. Very glad about it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear! The light is very good for trying out the rings and bracelets but when it comes to trying out the necklaces and earrings - it's a disaster, at least for me. Every single wrinkle or skin imperfection is magnified and shadowed, so I rarely take pics of the necklaces at the store on myself. Lighting in Cartier stores is much more welcoming for the client in my opinion. I understand the diamonds sparkle better in this top light but they, we also want to be pretty
> 
> 
> 
> If the earrings are a bit tight, VCA does not replace the posts, they loosen the backings, so that they don't press on your earlobes too much. You can send in the earrings for free adjustment explaining your issue and they will do it FOC. Congratulations on your new piece! They are so easy to wear, I love them


Thank you, @Ylesiya!


----------



## DR2014

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your new earrings!
> Yes, VCA can do all sorts of things with VA earrings, and it's free of charge.  There are four adjustments possible.  If yours is tight, they can loosen the clip tension. You may want to check how far the post sticks out before you ask then to lengthen.  If the post length is fine, I would probably not ask for a longer post.  VCA once accidentally swapped my post with a thinner longer post, and it looked bad.  Also, feel is the post is too thick.  My ear piercing is very small, so I asked VCA to use the thinnest post as well as loosen the clip tension.  My VA earring post is on the bottom hole so the earring sits higher.
> 
> I would "feel" your ear to see what else needs to be done and do it all at once.
> 
> Congratulations again!


Thanks, @BigAkoya! I can just barely feel the post on the back so my guess is that I do need a longer one. The thickness does not seem to be an issue though. Anyway I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> And my favorite…  the scary hideous statement ring that screams 70s retro. I’m not gonna lie. I love it. It’s gaudy and sculptural and so comfortable.  It’s going on my list.
> 
> View attachment 5439617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439635


I have always loved this funky ring also, but I came back just to say how much I love your T-shirt!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I have always loved this funky ring also, but I came back just to say how much I love your T-shirt!


Thank you so much. It’s one of my favorites. Also Glad there is a fellow retro fan. Reminds me of this 70s ish chandelier.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much. It’s one of my favorites. Also Glad there is a fellow retro fan. Reminds me of this 70s ish chandelier.


I love it, retro styles give me a feeling of basking in the glow of warm lighting, architectural designs and autumnal color palates.


----------



## rosebean

kelsenia said:


> received them today!!! They’re surprisingly comfortable. Hardly notice I am wearing them. They’re absolutely stunning  I haven’t taken the tags off yet because I want to make sure I can see enough long term use with these and items in my closet.


congratulations! they are beautiful!


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> Dubbed the bubble ring by my SA. Discontinued but I got lucky and found one unsold at a boutique. Simple, low key and easy to wear. No complaints.


congratulations! simply and easy to wear. enjoy everyday, that's best!


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> And my favorite…  the scary hideous statement ring that screams 70s retro. I’m not gonna lie. I love it. It’s gaudy and sculptural and so comfortable.  It’s going on my list.
> 
> View attachment 5439617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439635


Never seen one in real life, not even a mod shot, yours is the first mod shot, gorgeous. I think it takes gut to try and own this piece, because it is so unique, bold.  I am happy you found something that will be on your wishlist next!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I visited my wonderful SA today and she showed me this piece 20M + 10M. The 10 was shown to me when I was choosing between TE and WMOP. Since I had chosen TE, I can conclude that the 10M is not impressive enough. The 20M on the other hand is really something. It was not on my radar and I had considered wrapping up my alhambra collection. Now, I am not sure - Is it easy to find such a piece? 

I may or may not have had DH pick up my Xmas present already.


----------



## glamourbag

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I visited my wonderful SA today and she showed me this piece 20M + 10M. The 10 was shown to me when I was choosing between TE and WMOP. Since I had chosen TE, I can conclude that the 10M is not impressive enough. The 20M on the other hand is really something. It was not on my radar and I had considered wrapping up my alhambra collection. Now, I am not sure - Is it easy to find such a piece?
> 
> I may or may not have had DH pick up my Xmas present already.
> 
> View attachment 5440533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440534


The iridescence on this is beautiful.


----------



## eletons

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I visited my wonderful SA today and she showed me this piece 20M + 10M. The 10 was shown to me when I was choosing between TE and WMOP. Since I had chosen TE, I can conclude that the 10M is not impressive enough. The 20M on the other hand is really something. It was not on my radar and I had considered wrapping up my alhambra collection. Now, I am not sure - Is it easy to find such a piece?
> 
> I may or may not have had DH pick up my Xmas present already.
> 
> View attachment 5440533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440534


Always choose what you like and not what is rare or hard to find. Taste of generation might change, what's popular today might not be tomorrow. This way, you don't need to worry about whether it will retain the value or not, the enjoyment you get from wearing them is the best value of the pieces. There's always your likes or dislikes. There's no such thing as missing out. 

For busy outfits, the single strand will not take away the focus of the outfit. For outfits with simple designs, a double strands or 20motif can help elevate the outfits. If you have the frame to carry the 20, why not the 20? You can wear the 20 over a silk scarf. This way, the 20 acts as the weight for the silk scarf just like what a paper weight does for paper.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> It’s more sparkly in WG I’ll admit. But it’s more retro in YG. I tried it on in WG which I didn’t hate. Much more Jetsons. If I ever get it I will try both on to be sure.


I think the WG version will look really great with your bracelets.  The bangle, onynx 5 will make it look so 20s retro!  
Very crispy and Art Deco, which Art Deco is timeless.  

I think the YG version will look more Dynasty 80s, the Bold-Yellow-Gold look.  

If I had a vote, I vote WG, it will look more Art-Deco-White-Gold-Blingy-Diamond look with your other pieces.


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> And my favorite…  the scary hideous statement ring that screams 70s retro. I’m not gonna lie. I love it. It’s gaudy and sculptural and so comfortable.  It’s going on my list.
> 
> View attachment 5439617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439635


I love this! Like @BigAkoya,  i see it as perfect for the 1980s too lol


----------



## BigAkoya

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I visited my wonderful SA today and she showed me this piece 20M + 10M. The 10 was shown to me when I was choosing between TE and WMOP. Since I had chosen TE, I can conclude that the 10M is not impressive enough. The 20M on the other hand is really something. It was not on my radar and I had considered wrapping up my alhambra collection. Now, I am not sure - Is it easy to find such a piece?
> 
> I may or may not have had DH pick up my Xmas present already.
> 
> View attachment 5440533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440534


Hi!  To me, in Alhambra, the piece I love the most is the 20.  It's super versatile, it makes a statement, and you can wear it with anything.

Of all the numerous Alhambra metal and stone combinations out there, I think the most gorgeous combination is YG MOP!  
MOP is stuning, and you cannot miss that luminesence.  MOP glows.  MOP is often thought of as a neutral, but I think that's incorrect.  MOP is white, and white pops with such a chic elegance. 

I like to compare wearing MOP to wearing white pants.  Wearing white pants makes a statement without having to scream.  Wearing white is so elegant chic to me.  Yet you rarely see it, because many people are afraid of white in anything (I have white in everything).

I vote yes!  I also vote get the matching earrings.  The earrings will make your face glow and light up.  
Oh... I just voted for two things!  I think I'm out of votes... but yes and yes!  It will be beautiful on you.


----------



## shannily

This gorgeous thing was calling out to me. The colour of the stones are irresistible.

Has tiger eye been scarce lately?


----------



## eletons

shannily said:


> This gorgeous thing was calling out to me. The colour of the stones are irresistible.
> 
> Has tiger eye been scarce lately?


It's not scarce. Depends on what you like. Some people like it more brown while others prefer golden ones. The brown ones carry mysterious energy while the golden ones shine like the sun. Some include hematite while others have no hematite inclusions. I like most of the motifs in a unified tone so it takes longer time for me to get. That's all. 

Again, you're the one who wears it so it depends on what you like.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

glamourbag said:


> The iridescence on this is beautiful.



I concur!



eletons said:


> Always choose what you like and not what is rare or hard to find. Taste of generation might change, what's popular today might not be tomorrow. This way, you don't need to worry about whether it will retain the value or not, the enjoyment you get from wearing them is the best value of the pieces. There's always your likes or dislikes. There's no such thing as missing out.
> 
> For busy outfits, the single strand will not take away the focus of the outfit. For outfits with simple designs, a double strands or 20motif can help elevate the outfits. If you have the frame to carry the 20, why not the 20? You can wear the 20 over a silk scarf. This way, the 20 acts as the weight for the silk scarf just like what a paper weight does for paper.


Thank you so much for your notes and thoughts - as this piece is not on my radar, I am hesitant. But the iridescence is unbelievable! I had not been looking at MOP; so I am wondering, will it be hard to find something like this, some day, when [and if] I am ready to get MOP. If it is hard to find something like this particular piece, then maybe I should hesitate no more? I normally wear the 20 doubled as a 10.



BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  To me, in Alhambra, the piece I love the most is the 20.  It's super versatile, it makes a statement, and you can wear it with anything.
> 
> Of all the numerous Alhambra metal and stone combinations out there, I think the most gorgeous combination is YG MOP!
> MOP is stuning, and you cannot miss that luminesence.  MOP glows.  MOP is often thought of as a neutral, but I think that's incorrect.  MOP is white, and white pops with such a chic elegance.
> 
> I like to compare wearing MOP to wearing white pants.  Wearing white pants makes a statement without having to scream.  Wearing white is so elegant chic to me.  Yet you rarely see it, because many people are afraid of white in anything (I have white in everything).
> 
> I vote yes!  I also vote get the matching earrings.  The earrings will make your face glow and light up.
> Oh... I just voted for two things!  I think I'm out of votes... but yes and yes!  It will be beautiful on you.



 I will go back to look at it again. One piece at a time ... LOL xoxo


----------



## eletons

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I concur!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your notes and thoughts - as this piece is not on my radar, I am hesitant. But the iridescence is unbelievable! I had not been looking at MOP; so I am wondering, will it be hard to find something like this, some day, when [and if] I am ready to get MOP. If it is hard to find something like this particular piece, then maybe I should hesitate no more? I normally wear the 20 doubled as a 10.
> 
> 
> 
> I will go back to look at it again. One piece at a time ... LOL xoxo


Look carefully at each motif, for me, each motif should include both the green and pink colours. Maybe you have other preferences. Hopefully VCA keeps up with their quality. Lately they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## valerie_hh

sammix3 said:


> I tried on this watch and the shade of the pink mop was definitely much lighter than yours.  Did you remove any motifs?


Yes removed one guilloche motif. Now it fits perfectly


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> I love this! Like @BigAkoya,  i see it as perfect for the 1980s too lol


I can see 80s and 70s. But it’s still those childhood years that make such a strong impression. @880 I can see it working right into your whole look and working with your recent vintage acquisitions. You should try it on next time you’re in the store.


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> And my favorite…  the scary hideous statement ring that screams 70s retro. I’m not gonna lie. I love it. It’s gaudy and sculptural and so comfortable.  It’s going on my list.
> 
> View attachment 5439617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439635


Forgot to say, I love it with what you are wearing  you rock this ring

and yes, thanks for the inspiration for when I next visit


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Dubbed the bubble ring by my SA. Discontinued but I got lucky and found one unsold at a boutique. Simple, low key and easy to wear. No complaints.


You find such rare beauties @EpiFanatic .. congrats on the ring. Enjoy her in great health and happiness


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> And my favorite…  the scary hideous statement ring that screams 70s retro. I’m not gonna lie. I love it. It’s gaudy and sculptural and so comfortable.  It’s going on my list.
> 
> View attachment 5439617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439635


I have always wondered how this looked worn and you don’t disappoint with the pics.  Retro and fun!


----------



## Glitterbomb

I finally got my hands on a pair of rose gold pave vintage alhambra earrings! I absolutely love them.  I've been trying to purchase these earrings for nearly a year and they have been sold out everywhere. I found one on xupes / vestiaire collective for close to retail ($500 below actually, taking into account 2% cash back with rakuten), and they came full set with the original receipt showing they were purchased at selfridges in 2021, the original invoice, & box. I cancelled my order with VCA so hopefully someone else will get my spot


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> I finally got my hands on a pair of rose gold pave vintage alhambra earrings! I absolutely love them.   I've been trying to purchase these earrings for nearly a year and they have been sold out everywhere. I found one on xupes / vestiaire collective for close to retail, and they came full set with the original receipt showing they were purchased at selfridges in 2021, the original invoice, & box. I cancelled my order with VCA so hopefully someone else will get my spot
> 
> View attachment 5440799


You are on a roll with finding items!   It's the four leaf clovers that bring you luck!  The more four leaf clovers you buy, the more pop up for you!    

Congratulations on your new earrings!  You also have the HP pendant.  I love your pieces with the striped shirt; looks great!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Glitterbomb said:


> I finally got my hands on a pair of rose gold pave vintage alhambra earrings! I absolutely love them.  I've been trying to purchase these earrings for nearly a year and they have been sold out everywhere. I found one on xupes / vestiaire collective for close to retail ($500 below actually, taking into account 2% cash back with rakuten), and they came full set with the original receipt showing they were purchased at selfridges in 2021, the original invoice, & box. I cancelled my order with VCA so hopefully someone else will get my spot
> 
> View attachment 5440799


These earrings are stunning on you @Glitterbomb 
These are one of my absolute go-to earrings


----------



## Yramnna

Hello fellow VCA lovers! Just for anyone interested how long it took for my new hammered yellow gold 5 motif bracelet to arrive from Paris to my Boutique 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
from ordered date~ about 3 wks, in case you’re wondering and planning to order? Excited to wear this carefree beauty! I’ll let you know when her sisters finally arrive. ☺


----------



## graciewwing

bagsnob1979 said:


> I placed an order with my SA on June 13.  She told me it could take 6 months but to my surprise it came in the other day!


Do you prepay or pay upon receipt?


----------



## bagsnob1979

graciewwing said:


> Do you prepay or pay upon receipt?



I paid the 30% deposit.  I wanted to prepay in full but my SA advised me not to, not really sure why.


----------



## 7777777

I was requested a 50% deposit, so it varies depending on the store.


----------



## graciewwing

7777777 said:


> I was requested a 50% deposit, so it varies depending on the store.


Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## missie1

4 month wait for WG Perlee Clover. I ordered 1week of March right before pre orders were halted on this item.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> 4 month wait for WG Perlee Clover. I ordered 1week of March right before pre orders were halted on this item.


This is so gorgeous! You ordered it at the perfect time too!  
Since you're on a roll, ask for a medium travel snap pouch!  The bangle fit perfectly in there.  

Congratulations on your beautiful bangle!


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> 4 month wait for WG Perlee Clover. I ordered 1week of March right before pre orders were halted on this item.


So incredibly stunning! I am so thrilled for you that it came in good time


----------



## lvmon

missie1 said:


> 4 month wait for WG Perlee Clover. I ordered 1week of March right before pre orders were halted on this item.


Congrats for your amazing WG Clover. Wear them in good health and happiness!


----------



## missie1

lvmon said:


> Congrats for your amazing WG Clover. Wear them in good health and happiness!


Thanks so much. I will


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> So incredibly stunning! I am so thrilled for you that it came in good time


Thanks I can hardly believe it came so fast.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> This is so gorgeous! You ordered it at the perfect time too!
> Since you're on a roll, ask for a medium travel snap pouch!  The bangle fit perfectly in there.
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful bangle!


Thanks I will send SA text today and request a few.  He sent me the watch roll which he knows I love.


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> 4 month wait for WG Perlee Clover. I ordered 1week of March right before pre orders were halted on this item.


Woohooo! It’s here! Many congrats @missie1 Can’t wait to see your styling pics


----------



## rosebean

con


missie1 said:


> 4 month wait for WG Perlee Clover. I ordered 1week of March right before pre orders were halted on this item.


congrats on your amazing new addition. enjoy!


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> con
> 
> congrats on your amazing new addition. enjoy!


Thanks I definitely will


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Woohooo! It’s here! Many congrats @missie1 Can’t wait to see your styling pics


Finally….Going to play around later today


----------



## dsrm

7777777 said:


> I was requested a 50% deposit, so it varies depending on the store.


I was advised to pay in full to be added to the waitlis. Interesting…


----------



## sjunky13

EpiFanatic said:


> And my favorite…  the scary hideous statement ring that screams 70s retro. I’m not gonna lie. I love it. It’s gaudy and sculptural and so comfortable.  It’s going on my list.
> 
> View attachment 5439617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439635


I have always loved this Perlee ring! Very retro and cool. Not many can carry it off. You can!


----------



## sjunky13

missie1 said:


> 4 month wait for WG Perlee Clover. I ordered 1week of March right before pre orders were halted on this item.


Congrats on your pretty perlee


----------



## LeeMiller

I received my vintage earrings recently.  Photo with my onyx earrings.   I had to order them, but it was worth the wait.  So classic and simple to wear.


----------



## missie1

LeeMiller said:


> I received my vintage earrings recently.  Photo with my onyx earrings.   I had to order them, but it was worth the wait.  So classic and simple to wear.


Classic and a sleeper stunner. They pop so much on the ear.  Congratulations


----------



## so_sofya1985

Shady’s back again  ladies, does anyone have the 20 agate alahambra? I wanted to get 10 but it’s proving hard to find for my SA but she got 20. Originally I wanted 10 to wear with t shirts, so you think 20 is going to be “too much”?


----------



## Ylesiya

Dear all, updating as promised!
Last week I finally went to the store to check out the Pure Alhambra MOP necklace and it was a stunner.
Here are some shots! I deliberately wore a bright shirt to see the contrast.








The MOP was just glowing and there were no defects that I could see, so I placed a deposit for it.
It is very unexpected as I did not plan anything like that so soon after getting 20 motif and other items but so be it - I think it's worth it.
Here is the necklace next to my bracelet and some RdN earrings which I tried (all these beauties on a very used tray  ). They were super gorgeous but are just too big and not my style although the craftmanship is amazing!




And some little eye candy I saw: Pure alhambra cufflinks with onyx in WG on both sides. These are so elegant and classy I could not take my eyes away from them!


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Dear all, updating as promised!
> Last week I finally went to the store to check out the Pure Alhambra MOP necklace and it was a stunner.
> Here are some shots! I deliberately wore a bright shirt to see the contrast.
> View attachment 5444876
> View attachment 5444877
> View attachment 5444878
> View attachment 5444879
> View attachment 5444880
> View attachment 5444881
> 
> 
> The MOP was just glowing and there were no defects that I could see, so I placed a deposit for it.
> It is very unexpected as I did not plan anything like that so soon after getting 20 motif and other items but so be it - I think it's worth it.
> Here is the necklace next to my bracelet and some RdN earrings which I tried (all these beauties on a very used tray  ). They were super gorgeous but are just too big and not my style although the craftmanship is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5444882
> 
> 
> And some little eye candy I saw: Pure alhambra cufflinks with onyx in WG on both sides. These are so elegant and classy I could not take my eyes away from them!
> View attachment 5444887
> 
> View attachment 5444886
> 
> View attachment 5444885


Looks beautiful on you!  I'm glad you ordered it to go with your bracelet!  Congratulations!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Ylesiya said:


> Dear all, updating as promised!
> Last week I finally went to the store to check out the Pure Alhambra MOP necklace and it was a stunner.
> Here are some shots! I deliberately wore a bright shirt to see the contrast.
> View attachment 5444876
> View attachment 5444877
> View attachment 5444878
> View attachment 5444879
> View attachment 5444880
> View attachment 5444881
> 
> 
> The MOP was just glowing and there were no defects that I could see, so I placed a deposit for it.
> It is very unexpected as I did not plan anything like that so soon after getting 20 motif and other items but so be it - I think it's worth it.
> Here is the necklace next to my bracelet and some RdN earrings which I tried (all these beauties on a very used tray  ). They were super gorgeous but are just too big and not my style although the craftmanship is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5444882
> 
> 
> And some little eye candy I saw: Pure alhambra cufflinks with onyx in WG on both sides. These are so elegant and classy I could not take my eyes away from them!
> View attachment 5444887
> 
> View attachment 5444886
> 
> View attachment 5444885


MOP in the Pure setting is gorgeous, congratulations! Love that it’s so monolith with the setting, and this convex shape highlights its radiance.

On a side note, are the gold tones of the necklace and bracelet the same IRL? The necklace looks slightly more yellow in the photos, so I wonder is the gold tone variance the case not only for RG but for YG as well?


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> Looks beautiful on you!  I'm glad you ordered it to go with your bracelet!  Congratulations!



Thank you so much  Now I have 3 months to make it truly mine haha! Then I need to serve a life sentence on a ban island! No holiday pendant for me whatever it is!



Bunny_in_Love said:


> MOP in the Pure setting is gorgeous, congratulations! Love that it’s so monolith with the setting, and this convex shape highlights its radiance.
> 
> On a side note, are the gold tones of the necklace and bracelet the same IRL? The necklace looks slightly more yellow in the photos, so I wonder is the gold tone variance the case not only for RG but for YG as well?



Thank you so much  Good point - I did not notice it in real life. I don't think there is a variation, most likely it is just the fact that any gold tends to oxidise. The bracelet is circa 2015, the necklace is brand new. And although the bracelet has been recently serviced, there may be some visible variation due to just a different age. Next time I will try to take pics of one next to another


----------



## XCCX

My first VCA necklace   Needless to say, the Guilloche is out of this world!
I put a 30% deposit for the earrings as well which are apparently harder to get  

I posted a short video on my instagram story in attempt to do this masterpiece justice..


----------



## lvchanellvr

XCCX said:


> My first VCA necklace   Needless to say, the Guilloche is out of this world!
> I put a 30% deposit for the earrings as well which are apparently harder to get
> 
> I posted a short video on my instagram story in attempt to do this masterpiece justice..
> 
> View attachment 5445187


Congrats on your 1st VCA purchase! It was also my 1st purchase as well and it certainly won't be your last. VCA is very addictive just like buying Chanel bags. Lol.


----------



## XCCX

lvchanellvr said:


> Congrats on your 1st VCA purchase! It was also my 1st purchase as well and it certainly won't be your last. VCA is very addictive just like buying Chanel bags. Lol.


Thank you so much dear! It is definitely addictive and just to clarify it’s not my first VCA, just my first decent necklace


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Dear all, updating as promised!
> Last week I finally went to the store to check out the Pure Alhambra MOP necklace and it was a stunner.
> Here are some shots! I deliberately wore a bright shirt to see the contrast.
> View attachment 5444876
> View attachment 5444877
> View attachment 5444878
> View attachment 5444879
> View attachment 5444880
> View attachment 5444881
> 
> 
> The MOP was just glowing and there were no defects that I could see, so I placed a deposit for it.
> It is very unexpected as I did not plan anything like that so soon after getting 20 motif and other items but so be it - I think it's worth it.
> Here is the necklace next to my bracelet and some RdN earrings which I tried (all these beauties on a very used tray  ). They were super gorgeous but are just too big and not my style although the craftmanship is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5444882
> 
> 
> And some little eye candy I saw: Pure alhambra cufflinks with onyx in WG on both sides. These are so elegant and classy I could not take my eyes away from them!
> View attachment 5444887
> 
> View attachment 5444886
> 
> View attachment 5444885


Congrats @Ylesiya they look so good on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

XCCX said:


> My first VCA necklace   Needless to say, the Guilloche is out of this world!
> I put a 30% deposit for the earrings as well which are apparently harder to get
> 
> I posted a short video on my instagram story in attempt to do this masterpiece justice..
> 
> View attachment 5445187


Congrats @XCCX on your first VCA piece. So happy for you that you are getting the matching earrings too. I love matching earrings and necklace sets.


----------



## XCCX

eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats @XCCX on your first VCA piece. So happy for you that you are getting the matching earrings too. I love matching earrings and necklace sets.


Thank you SO much!
Can’t wait to rock it in my Europe trip very soon!


----------



## pinky7129

Happy birthday to me


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> Dear all, updating as promised!
> Last week I finally went to the store to check out the Pure Alhambra MOP necklace and it was a stunner.
> Here are some shots! I deliberately wore a bright shirt to see the contrast.
> View attachment 5444876
> View attachment 5444877
> View attachment 5444878
> View attachment 5444879
> View attachment 5444880
> View attachment 5444881
> 
> 
> The MOP was just glowing and there were no defects that I could see, so I placed a deposit for it.
> It is very unexpected as I did not plan anything like that so soon after getting 20 motif and other items but so be it - I think it's worth it.
> Here is the necklace next to my bracelet and some RdN earrings which I tried (all these beauties on a very used tray  ). They were super gorgeous but are just too big and not my style although the craftmanship is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5444882
> 
> 
> And some little eye candy I saw: Pure alhambra cufflinks with onyx in WG on both sides. These are so elegant and classy I could not take my eyes away from them!
> View attachment 5444887
> 
> View attachment 5444886
> 
> View attachment 5444885


Congratulations @Ylesiya.  You are a rule breaker!!  Go Pure!  Seems to suit you perfectly, fabulous and bold.  Can’t wait till yours is all done!!


----------



## LuckyMe14

My new guilloche! Love it


----------



## so_sofya1985

i absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my new 10 agate necklace!

at last it’s home with me


----------



## glamourbag

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 5446535
> 
> My new guilloche! Love it


Looks perfect on you.


----------



## glamourbag

so_sofya1985 said:


> i absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my new 10 agate necklace!
> 
> at last it’s home with me
> 
> View attachment 5446556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446555


STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe14

so_sofya1985 said:


> i absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my new 10 agate necklace!
> 
> at last it’s home with me
> 
> View attachment 5446556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446555


Very beautiful! Amazing shade of blue!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Thank you! U


LuckyMe14 said:


> Very beautiful! Amazing shade of blue!


Thank you I think so too


----------



## Mayacamas

New rose gold Perlee Pearls of Gold bangle to add to my stack...


----------



## eletons

so_sofya1985 said:


> i absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my new 10 agate necklace!
> 
> at last it’s home with me
> 
> View attachment 5446556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446555


Your 10 motifs looks nice. 
This afternoon, I was trying to refresh my memories by looking at the old photos taken in Alhambra Granada from Spain during my backpacking in Europe.
At that time, the turquoise pieces were still in productions and now I remembered why I didn't get the turquoise pieces even though everyone here back then was talking about the discontinuation.(reasons: couldn't find the color turquoise in Alhambra palace and wanted to travel more by not buying more pieces) You know what, I couldn't find this color in Alhambra Palace. Instead, I found the motifs in the color blue agate. After Spain, my friend and I went to Morocco and I tried to look for the color turquoise in different temples again, no color turquoise. So here are the photos for those who are still pining over turquoise. If you are after turquoise not because of its 'rarity', then go for it since it is the color that suits you. 

The first one taken in Alhambra. 
Second one in Fez Morocco. 

VCA has really gone back to the origin by offering blue agate pieces in Alhambra collection. I just don't understand why turquoise is still a dream come true for so many.


----------



## rosebean

Mayacamas said:


> New rose gold Perlee Pearls of Gold bangle to add to my stack...


How lovely!


----------



## rosebean

so_sofya1985 said:


> i absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my new 10 agate necklace!
> 
> at last it’s home with me
> 
> View attachment 5446556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446555


looks so beautiful on you.  interesting that the first photo looks definitely yellow gold, however, the second photo looks white gold.


----------



## so_sofya1985

rosebean said:


> looks so beautiful on you.  interesting that the first photo looks definitely yellow gold, however, the second photo looks white gold.


I noticed that as well on other pictures, funny you noticed it too… wG would look equally beautiful with agate - this is what I learnt from this


----------



## mb2000

xxminnxx said:


> View attachment 4938804
> 
> My first VCA piece - GMOP Vintage Alhambra necklace.


Hi! Can you please share mod shots? Looking to buy the same piece


----------



## XCCX

They said up to 2 months but it only took 2 weeks after I paid the deposit!!!


----------



## XCCX

Double post!


----------



## XCCX

Triple post!
So sorry the internet is too bad on the cruise ship!


----------



## Jem131

sassification said:


> Thanks dear! ♡ i also love the contrast of the onyx with pave and WG so much!
> 
> Yes, you are right actually.. i guess i dont love the mop as much as when i first got it but yet now i am thinking it may be a nice stacking piece. However, i feel that the onyx pave bracelet is too stunning and "overpowers" the WG MOP bracelet when stacked. Im just not sure if its just my weird thinking.
> 
> I feel like maybe the WG MOP looks better on its own or stacked with other diamond tennis bracelets. I wouldnt mind keeping it but it is not aligning with my wanting to be minimalist and only keep what i use! ☆.☆ -this is totally a first world problem,ugh.
> 
> I still like the WG MOP on some days and will probably be able to get some wear out of it (maybe when i want a change in look down the road, now i am too obsessed with my new piece to wear anything else, goodness me).


Your new bracelet really is strikingly beautiful. If not madly in love with the WG MOP you could perhaps sell it to fund an onyx/diamond necklace or even a twin onyx diamond bracelet.


----------



## LV_4ever

Purchased a few weeks ago from Bond Street, London. Coming from the US it was so lovely not to have to make an appointment, or wait in line, or be told there is no inventory. This was the only vintage MOP pendant they had in white gold, and I can’t stop admiring it.


----------



## DR2014

DR2014 said:


> Just got these for my birthday yesterday! Rose gold to match my 5 motif bracelet, I am so excited. Next on my wish list is the matching necklace…
> I think the earrings are a bit tight. I think I read on this forum somewhere that VCA will swap out the posts for longer ones. Has anyone done that?


I picked up my earrings today - they did not swap the posts, but they raised them higher and loosened the grip, and now they are perfect.  And while I was there, I accidentally bought a necklace! Rose gold vintage alhambra with diamonds! I don't know what happened to me, maybe all the talk of scarcity, or the heat.... anyway, here's a picture in the store, but it's getting extended now and I can pick it up next week. I am kind of in shock and so excited, now I have to break it to my hubby, ha ha!!


----------



## chokmp

I have just added my 6 motif sweet alhambra bracelet which I was on the wait list for 1.5 years. Like wearing it on its own as well as stacking it. Now I have 1 year to decide whether to shorten the bracelet.


----------



## KristenG

DR2014 said:


> I picked up my earrings today - they did not swap the posts, but they raised them higher and loosened the grip, and now they are perfect.  And while I was there, I accidentally bought a necklace! Rose gold vintage alhambra with diamonds! I don't know what happened to me, maybe all the talk of scarcity, or the heat.... anyway, here's a picture in the store, but it's getting extended now and I can pick it up next week. I am kind of in shock and so excited, now I have to break it to my hubby, ha ha!!
> 
> View attachment 5572192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572193


I’m obsessed with the necklace.  Every time I go into a store I ask if they have one, and no one ever does. Congrats!


----------



## sassification

chokmp said:


> I have just added my 6 motif sweet alhambra bracelet which I was on the wait list for 1.5 years. Like wearing it on its own as well as stacking it. Now I have 1 year to decide whether to shorten the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5572333


OoT but i love the Dior rose des vents bracelet! But i prefer if they have 5 big motifs. Haha


----------



## sassification

KristenG said:


> I’m obsessed with the necklace.  Every time I go into a store I ask if they have one, and no one ever does. Congrats!


Sometimes, i wonder why pave pieces are so hard to find.. perhaps stocks are lower because its not that commonly asked for?


----------



## DR2014

KristenG said:


> I’m obsessed with the necklace.  Every time I go into a store I ask if they have one, and no one ever does. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## south-of-france

sassification said:


> Sometimes, i wonder why pave pieces are so hard to find.. perhaps stocks are lower because its not that commonly asked for?


When I was in the store, it was readily available here so experiences may vary…


----------



## sjunky13

Mayacamas said:


> New rose gold Perlee Pearls of Gold bangle to add to my stack...


What a pretty stack! I love how glam, yet elegant it is!


----------



## sjunky13

so_sofya1985 said:


> i absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my new 10 agate necklace!
> 
> at last it’s home with me
> 
> View attachment 5446556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446555


Stunning and bold. Just like you.


----------



## so_sofya1985

sjunky13 said:


> Stunning and bold. Just like you.


I’ll take that statement any day


----------



## Yramnna

Good Morning VCA lovers! As promised, here’s part of the vintage Alhambra set I ordered around June 7th last month. This took about 46 days to arrive from Paris to my boutique then to me. Whereas the bracelet only took little over 3 wks. Can’t wait to wear them together! So beautiful and carefree!! 
Curious how much longer till the necklace gets here. Am getting impatiently excited!!!


----------



## ilovelions8

an early birthday gift for myself  had to wear it out the store.


----------



## so_sofya1985

I am so excited because I just ordered two more pieces from VCA! Just a lil something to keep my agate 10 a company… drums


----------



## Junkenpo

ilovelions8 said:


> an early birthday gift for myself  had to wear it out the store.


I love that with your jade!


----------



## ilovelions8

Junkenpo said:


> I love that with your jade!


Thank you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

My SA from Harrods just sent me a pic of these: it’s a new release or what? Never seen 3 of the same colour


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> My SA from Harrods just sent me a pic of these: it’s a new release or what? Never seen 3 of the same colour
> 
> View attachment 5575391


So it is someone’s SO! I should have guessed. I asked how much cause they are pretty cool: she said £9750! Absolutely ridiculous I’m sorry…. It’s MOP cheapest of them all but she was so pushy saying how special it is. Erm, they are nice but the price tag is Not…who’s with me?


----------



## 880

DR2014 said:


> Just got these for my birthday yesterday! Rose gold to match my 5 motif bracelet, I am so excited. Next on my wish list is the matching necklace…





DR2014 said:


> picked up my earrings today - they did not swap the posts, but they raised them higher and loosened the grip, and now they are perfect. And while I was there, I accidentally bought a necklace! Rose gold vintage alhambra with diamonds! I don't know what happened to me, maybe all the talk of scarcity, or the heat.... anyway, here's a picture in the store, but it's getting extended now and I can pick it up next week. I am kind of in shock and so excited, now I have to break it to my hubby, ha ha!!


These are so lovely! What fabulous birthday presents! Gorgeous! I’m so happy for you! Hugs


----------



## glamourbag

so_sofya1985 said:


> So it is someone’s SO! I should have guessed. I asked how much cause they are pretty cool: she said £9750! Absolutely ridiculous I’m sorry…. It’s MOP cheapest of them all but she was so pushy saying how special it is. Erm, they are nice but the price tag is Not…who’s with me?


Ummm no.


----------



## purselovah91

so_sofya1985 said:


> So it is someone’s SO! I should have guessed. I asked how much cause they are pretty cool: she said £9750! Absolutely ridiculous I’m sorry…. It’s MOP cheapest of them all but she was so pushy saying how special it is. Erm, they are nice but the price tag is Not…who’s with me?


yes you can get mop for so cheap its insane lol


----------



## etoupebirkin

VCA is never about the cost of the raw materials.

The price for the earrings is the price of the earrings. If we examine the Alhambra pricing on value of the raw materials alone, we would never buy authentic VCA. We would buy the super fakes and be done with it.

For instance, the 20-motif RG/GMOP/diamond Alhambra costs $61,500.00. I know for a fact that you can purchase a high quality replica (18K, nice quality diamonds) for $18,750.00. A close to $43K difference, not including tax. I am not sure I can pull the trigger for $61.5 for the Alhambra, but I also don’t like knowingly buying a fake.

We all make purchase decisions with varied drivers. If you love the earrings and cannot live without them, buy them. If not you VCA SA will find something that makes your heart sing.


----------



## jenayb

etoupebirkin said:


> VCA is never about the cost of the raw materials.
> 
> The price for the earrings is the price of the earrings. If we examine the Alhambra pricing on value of the raw materials alone, we would never buy authentic VCA. We would buy the super fakes and be done with it.
> 
> For instance, the 20-motif RG/GMOP/diamond Alhambra costs $61,500.00. I know for a fact that you can purchase a high quality replica (18K, nice quality diamonds) for $18,750.00. A close to $43K difference, not including tax. I am not sure I can pull the trigger for $61.5 for the Alhambra, but I also don’t like knowingly buying a fake.
> 
> We all make purchase decisions with varied drivers. If you love the earrings and cannot live without them, buy them. If not you VCA SA will find something that makes your heart sing.



+1000000


----------



## so_sofya1985

Fair enough. I’m glad MOP for almost 10k makes nothing of mine skip 

Still ridiculous imo


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> These are so lovely! What fabulous birthday presents! Gorgeous! I’m so happy for you! Hugs


Thank you so much, @880!!


----------



## Yodabest

etoupebirkin said:


> VCA is never about the cost of the raw materials.
> 
> The price for the earrings is the price of the earrings. If we examine the Alhambra pricing on value of the raw materials alone, we would never buy authentic VCA. We would buy the super fakes and be done with it.
> 
> For instance, the 20-motif RG/GMOP/diamond Alhambra costs $61,500.00. I know for a fact that you can purchase a high quality replica (18K, nice quality diamonds) for $18,750.00. A close to $43K difference, not including tax. I am not sure I can pull the trigger for $61.5 for the Alhambra, but I also don’t like knowingly buying a fake.
> 
> We all make purchase decisions with varied drivers. If you love the earrings and cannot live without them, buy them. If not you VCA SA will find something that makes your heart sing.


This exactly. Purchasing designer jewelry isn’t about getting a value.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Also, I believe the price of those earrings includes the 30% special order charge. And that may be the reason these earrings are so expensive.

Oh, and by the way, my Magic YG Alhambra earrings came in after close to 8 months. And I had them send me a Lucky Owl pin too.


----------



## marbella8

That pin is so cute! Love the Magic size on you, so classic! Looking amazing as always!


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, I believe the price of those earrings includes the 30% special order charge. And that may be the reason these earrings are so expensive.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, my Magic YG Alhambra earrings came in after close to 8 months. And I had them send me a Lucky Owl pin too.
> 
> View attachment 5575897


Fabulous! Love the earrings and the cute owl too! I am so happy for you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, I believe the price of those earrings includes the 30% special order charge. And that may be the reason these earrings are so expensive.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, my Magic YG Alhambra earrings came in after close to 8 months. And I had them send me a Lucky Owl pin too.
> 
> View attachment 5575897


Yes def has the 30 percent mark up. I love those brooches but always wonder as to how wearable they are!


----------



## so_sofya1985

My first of three purchases is here… it’s been a crazy month and I am very excited to receive my VCA goodies…

The most beautiful shade of Carnelian here:


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> My first of three purchases is here… it’s been a crazy month and I am very excited to receive my VCA goodies…
> 
> The most beautiful shade of Carnelian here:
> 
> View attachment 5576961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576962


That shade of carnelian is everything! Congrats @so_sofya1985


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> That shade of carnelian is everything! Congrats @so_sofya1985


I had a bit of a choice funny enough, but I do believe this was the best of them all and the sa said it was the most even coloured one too.

What do you think? And thank you, it’s so pretty IRL it’s very red! I haven’t seen much of that in carnelian recently

Would you like to guess which one is mine?


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

so_sofya1985 said:


> I had a bit of a choice funny enough, but I do believe this was the best of them all and the sa said it was the most even coloured one too.
> 
> What do you think? And thank you, it’s so pretty IRL it’s very red! I haven’t seen much of that in carnelian recently
> 
> Would you like to guess which one is mine?
> 
> View attachment 5577015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577016


I think they're all great choices. I prefer deeper reds though, and symmetry is important to me. So my choice would be #3, the bottom one!


----------



## so_sofya1985

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> I think they're all great choices. I prefer deeper reds though, and symmetry is important to me. So my choice would be #3, the bottom one!


And that’s exactly what I went for  agree to symmetry and deeper red but not brownish red


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> I had a bit of a choice funny enough, but I do believe this was the best of them all and the sa said it was the most even coloured one too.
> 
> What do you think? And thank you, it’s so pretty IRL it’s very red! I haven’t seen much of that in carnelian recently
> 
> Would you like to guess which one is mine?
> 
> View attachment 5577015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577016


@so_sofya1985 the bottom one would be the one I would choose without a doubt. From the pics, it appears the darkest out of all three and that’s my perfect kinda red. I am not a fan of orangey red at all. 

I am so happy you got to choose given the low inventory levels everywhere.


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> @so_sofya1985 the bottom one would be the one I would choose without a doubt. From the pics, it appears the darkest out of all three and that’s my perfect kinda red. I am not a fan of orangey red at all.
> 
> I am so happy you got to choose given the low inventory levels everywhere.


This is what I realised, my SA has been saying too much: this out of stock and that, and other needs to be ordered! Do you know why it is so? Clearly carnelian is somewhat in surplus haha


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> VCA is never about the cost of the raw materials.
> 
> The price for the earrings is the price of the earrings. If we examine the Alhambra pricing on value of the raw materials alone, we would never buy authentic VCA. We would buy the super fakes and be done with it.
> 
> For instance, the 20-motif RG/GMOP/diamond Alhambra costs $61,500.00. I know for a fact that you can purchase a high quality replica (18K, nice quality diamonds) for $18,750.00. A close to $43K difference, not including tax. I am not sure I can pull the trigger for $61.5 for the Alhambra, but I also don’t like knowingly buying a fake.
> 
> We all make purchase decisions with varied drivers. If you love the earrings and cannot live without them, buy them. If not you VCA SA will find something that makes your heart sing.


This!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> This is what I realised, my SA has been saying too much: this out of stock and that, and other needs to be ordered! Do you know why it is so? Clearly carnelian is somewhat in surplus haha


I believe it’s because of the supply chain issues due to the pandemic coupled with pent up demand for certain key pieces. I have seen the waiting list for some of these pieces at my store and it’s not pretty! It’s so long!


----------



## 100700

I love it


----------



## so_sofya1985

100700 said:


> I love it
> 
> View attachment 5578914
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578915
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578917


Ok this is serious stuff!!!! For the first time I love VCA Alhambra bracelet and now seriously considering it thanks to you


----------



## lvchanellvr

100700 said:


> I love it
> 
> View attachment 5578914
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578915
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578917


Congrats! It is such a beautiful bracelet.


----------



## 100700

lvchanellvr said:


> Congrats! It is such a beautiful bracelet.


thank you dear


----------



## 100700

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok this is serious stuff!!!! For the first time I love VCA Alhambra bracelet and now seriously considering it thanks to you


Thank you yes please consider it. It’s so stunning


----------



## hja

Sharing my two latest purchases!


----------



## Buddysmom

hja said:


> Sharing my two latest purchases!
> View attachment 5579978


Beautiful!!


----------



## hja

Buddysmom said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## glamourbag

hja said:


> Sharing my two latest purchases!
> View attachment 5579978


Congratulations! You will get so much use from these two. They are classic and pair very well together.


----------



## hja

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations! You will get so much use from these two. They are classic and pair very well together.


Thank you! I can't stop looking at them!


----------



## missie1

hja said:


> Sharing my two latest purchases!
> View attachment 5579978


Beautiful.


----------



## hja

missie1 said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## 100700

My new necklace. It’s definitely the most beautiful necklace ever ~~~


----------



## glamourbag

100700 said:


> My new necklace. It’s definitely the most beautiful necklace ever ~~~
> 
> View attachment 5581777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581781


It's so beautiful! I love mine (although I dont wear yg too much at the moment). It certainly is a stunner. Congratulations.


----------



## 100700

glamourbag said:


> It's so beautiful! I love mine (although I dont wear yg too much at the moment). It certainly is a stunner. Congratulations.


Thank you^^ Hope they will have rose gold version as a choice.


----------



## A bottle of Red

100700 said:


> My new necklace. It’s definitely the most beautiful necklace ever ~~~
> 
> View attachment 5581777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581781


It is a Beautiful necklace!


----------



## eternallove4bag

100700 said:


> My new necklace. It’s definitely the most beautiful necklace ever ~~~
> 
> View attachment 5581777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581781


It’s stunning! Many congrats.


----------



## 100700

A bottle of Red said:


> It is a Beautiful necklace!


Thank you 


eternallove4bag said:


> It’s stunning! Many congrats.


thank you


----------



## floridamama

My new purchases! The earrings were a souvenir from Paris this summer. Not on my wishlist at all but I love them now and am so happy with them. 

The ring was on my wishlist for in a year or so never did I think I would have gotten it now.  I had placed a deposit for the white gold pave frivole earrings ~ when I went to pick them up and try  them on I found them pretty but not WOW. They just seemed a little small on my ears.  My SA brought out the ring and it was love at first sight


----------



## glamourbag

floridamama said:


> My new purchases! The earrings were a souvenir from Paris this summer. Not on my wishlist at all but I love them now and am so happy with them.
> 
> The ring was on my wishlist for in a year or so never did I think I would have gotten it now.  I had placed a deposit for the white gold pave frivole earrings ~ when I went to pick them up and try  them on I found them pretty but not WOW. They just seemed a little small on my ears.  My SA brought out the ring and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 5583073


Congratulations! I agree with you about the ring. It's spectacular.


----------



## floridamama

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations! I agree with you about the ring. It's spectacular.


thank you! I can’t wait to see what you decide as well!


----------



## Buddysmom

floridamama said:


> My new purchases! The earrings were a souvenir from Paris this summer. Not on my wishlist at all but I love them now and am so happy with them.
> 
> The ring was on my wishlist for in a year or so never did I think I would have gotten it now.  I had placed a deposit for the white gold pave frivole earrings ~ when I went to pick them up and try  them on I found them pretty but not WOW. They just seemed a little small on my ears.  My SA brought out the ring and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 5583073


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## floridamama

Buddysmom said:


> Both are gorgeous!


Thank you! I can’t believe the ring is mine


----------



## eternallove4bag

floridamama said:


> My new purchases! The earrings were a souvenir from Paris this summer. Not on my wishlist at all but I love them now and am so happy with them.
> 
> The ring was on my wishlist for in a year or so never did I think I would have gotten it now.  I had placed a deposit for the white gold pave frivole earrings ~ when I went to pick them up and try  them on I found them pretty but not WOW. They just seemed a little small on my ears.  My SA brought out the ring and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 5583073


Stunning additions! I didn’t realize you already tried the pave Frivole earrings in WG and didn’t like them. Okay, then I am changing my suggestions for future additions that I posted in the VCA family thread from the Frivole earrings to pave Frivole pendant in WG


----------



## missie1

floridamama said:


> My new purchases! The earrings were a souvenir from Paris this summer. Not on my wishlist at all but I love them now and am so happy with them.
> 
> The ring was on my wishlist for in a year or so never did I think I would have gotten it now.  I had placed a deposit for the white gold pave frivole earrings ~ when I went to pick them up and try  them on I found them pretty but not WOW. They just seemed a little small on my ears.  My SA brought out the ring and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 5583073


Beautiful


----------



## so_sofya1985

My beautiful earrings just arrived…. Guilloche is something else honestly!

Delivery driver found me at the trampoline so clothes may be not the best outfit for them


----------



## so_sofya1985

I also got a beautiful present from my lovely SA


----------



## so_sofya1985

my other purchases still haven’t arrived! Ordered on the 24th of July and still not with me! Anyone else experienced slow service with VCA online? They are saying because of high value they needed to organise a different type of delivery….disappointing really


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> My beautiful earrings just arrived…. Guilloche is something else honestly!
> 
> Delivery driver found me at the trampoline so clothes may be not the best outfit for them
> 
> View attachment 5583818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583820


You look beautiful and the earrings look so good on you. Congrats!


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> You look beautiful and the earrings look so good on you. Congrats!



Thank you for the kind words


----------



## floridamama

so_sofya1985 said:


> My beautiful earrings just arrived…. Guilloche is something else honestly!
> 
> Delivery driver found me at the trampoline so clothes may be not the best outfit for them
> 
> View attachment 5583818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583820


Congratulations! They are so pretty! Your carnelian is such a gorgeous shade! Whenever I’ve tried it on it always looks orangish brown on me! Yours looks red!


----------



## glamourbag

so_sofya1985 said:


> My beautiful earrings just arrived…. Guilloche is something else honestly!
> 
> Delivery driver found me at the trampoline so clothes may be not the best outfit for them
> 
> View attachment 5583818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583820


These are very beautiful on you! Congratulations.


----------



## kelsenia

My latest additions   
I was able to order the lucky bracelet via the EU website and pick it up in Paris, and also bought the only (!) pair of dangle earrings at Vendome that day (carnelian and TE).
My order of the 3 motif finally came in and I’m so excited 

Off to ban island I go… for now…


----------



## tenshix

kelsenia said:


> My latest additions
> I was able to order the lucky bracelet via the EU website and pick it up in Paris, and also bought the only (!) pair of dangle earrings at Vendome that day (carnelian and TE).
> My order of the 3 motif finally came in and I’m so excited
> 
> Off to ban island I go… for now…
> 
> View attachment 5584101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584103



Such beautiful pieces worth (momentarily) going to ban island for!! Congrats! If you’re not shy we would love to see mod shots please! I don’t see Lucky bracelets or the 2 and 3 motif earrings posted too often around here, would love to live vicariously through your eye candies


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> My latest additions
> I was able to order the lucky bracelet via the EU website and pick it up in Paris, and also bought the only (!) pair of dangle earrings at Vendome that day (carnelian and TE).
> My order of the 3 motif finally came in and I’m so excited
> 
> Off to ban island I go… for now…
> 
> View attachment 5584101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584103


Oh these are gorgeous! Congrats @kelsenia


----------



## kelsenia

tenshix said:


> Such beautiful pieces worth (momentarily) going to ban island for!! Congrats! If you’re not shy we would love to see mod shots please! I don’t see Lucky bracelets or the 2 and 3 motif earrings posted too often around here, would love to live vicariously through your eye candies


The earrings are currently having their posts changed...so I'll have to post photos of those later once I get them back. As for the lucky bracelet, however, here you go  This is probably the hardest bracelet to take a photo of as the motifs are far apart. But it is so whimsical in person! (excuse the onyx making an appearance, I wouldn't normally wear the two together but didnt want to take that one off)
They had the long lucky necklace in the SCP boutique today. That is totally going on the wishlist!! Took a lot of self discipline to avoid purchasing it


----------



## tenshix

kelsenia said:


> The earrings are currently having their posts changed...so I'll have to post photos of those later once I get them back. As for the lucky bracelet, however, here you go  This is probably the hardest bracelet to take a photo of as the motifs are far apart. But it is so whimsical in person! (excuse the onyx making an appearance, I wouldn't normally wear the two together but didnt want to take that one off)
> They had the long lucky necklace in the SCP boutique today. That is totally going on the wishlist!! Took a lot of self discipline to avoid purchasing it
> 
> View attachment 5584150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584152
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584154


Love it on you!! I bet the long Lucky necklace would look fabulous together with your bracelet too, definitely props to you for having the self discipline to not get them immediately. Thank you for sharing, enjoy your treasures in great health!


----------



## lemarais4

rat_stack said:


> Just got my first 5 motif Alhambra bracelet and I am obsessed. Definitely won't be my everyday stack, but it is nice to admire
> 
> View attachment 5291225


----------



## lemarais4

5 motif looks fantastic on you! It looks like the larger size in YG. I'm trying to decide between the 5 motif Alhambra bracelet that you're wearing-- or the 6 motif Alhambra bracelet in the smaller size which only comes in rose gold. Does anyone have the smaller 6 motif rose gold and wear it every day? Which is better choice for every day wear? I stopped at VCA flagship in Manhattan and they didn't have any of the bracelets to try on.


----------



## kelsenia

lemarais4 said:


> 5 motif looks fantastic on you! It looks like the larger size in YG. I'm trying to decide between the 5 motif Alhambra bracelet that you're wearing-- or the 6 motif Alhambra bracelet in the smaller size which only comes in rose gold. Does anyone have the smaller 6 motif rose gold and wear it every day? Which is better choice for every day wear? I stopped at VCA flagship in Manhattan and they didn't have any of the bracelets to try on.


I wear both a 5 motif onyx and the 6 motif everyday! I love both. The 6 is a lot more low key, whereas 5 motifs are a lot more noticeable. Depends on the vibe you’re going for. For hammered I prefer the 6 motif but that is just personal preference.
The 6 is going to be a bit more durable than guilloche as guilloche scratches. But both are pretty good choices for everyday wear!


----------



## so_sofya1985

floridamama said:


> Congratulations! They are so pretty! Your carnelian is such a gorgeous shade! Whenever I’ve tried it on it always looks orangish brown on me! Yours looks red!


I agree actually! I just got lucky with Carnelian, every other time they all were brownish!


----------



## so_sofya1985

glamourbag said:


> These are very beautiful on you! Congratulations.


Thank you so much so happy


----------



## so_sofya1985

kelsenia said:


> My latest additions
> I was able to order the lucky bracelet via the EU website and pick it up in Paris, and also bought the only (!) pair of dangle earrings at Vendome that day (carnelian and TE).
> My order of the 3 motif finally came in and I’m so excited
> 
> Off to ban island I go… for now…
> 
> View attachment 5584101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584103


Really love your purchases especially the 3 motif earrings! They are on my wish list too!!!! Can’t wait for mod pics


----------



## glamourbag

kelsenia said:


> My latest additions
> I was able to order the lucky bracelet via the EU website and pick it up in Paris, and also bought the only (!) pair of dangle earrings at Vendome that day (carnelian and TE).
> My order of the 3 motif finally came in and I’m so excited
> 
> Off to ban island I go… for now…
> 
> View attachment 5584101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584103


Beautiful additions!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Today I’m making a statement, with my jewellery and my t shirt!


----------



## tenshix

so_sofya1985 said:


> Today I’m making a statement, with my jewellery and my t shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584516


This bling deserves to be posted up on the Casual VCA thread!


----------



## so_sofya1985

tenshix said:


> This bling deserves to be posted up on the Casual VCA thread!


There are so many threads lol I didn’t even know about that one


----------



## sjunky13

so_sofya1985 said:


> My beautiful earrings just arrived…. Guilloche is something else honestly!
> 
> Delivery driver found me at the trampoline so clothes may be not the best outfit for them
> 
> View attachment 5583818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583820


They look fab on you! You need the bracelet now. lol


----------



## sjunky13

hja said:


> Sharing my two latest purchases!
> View attachment 5579978


Twins on both! I still adore my Frivole ring! Fab xo


----------



## sjunky13

100700 said:


> My new necklace. It’s definitely the most beautiful necklace ever ~~~
> 
> View attachment 5581777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581781


Stunning! This necklace really elevates any look!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

so_sofya1985 said:


> There are so many threads lol I didn’t even know about that one


Lol same, someone point me in that direction!


----------



## sjunky13

floridamama said:


> My new purchases! The earrings were a souvenir from Paris this summer. Not on my wishlist at all but I love them now and am so happy with them.
> 
> The ring was on my wishlist for in a year or so never did I think I would have gotten it now.  I had placed a deposit for the white gold pave frivole earrings ~ when I went to pick them up and try  them on I found them pretty but not WOW. They just seemed a little small on my ears.  My SA brought out the ring and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 5583073


Congrats on these 2 amazing pieces!!  I think the large Frivole pendant / clip would look freakin fabulous with your pieces! Love Frivole!


----------



## hja

sjunky13 said:


> Twins on both! I still adore my Frivole ring! Fa
> 
> 
> sjunky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on both! I still adore my Frivole ring! Fab xo
Click to expand...

Thank you! Great minds have great tastes!  The frivole ring is a beauty!


----------



## halliehallie

Visiting Korea and purchased this beautiful limited edition along with the clip!! Only 2 are left - I was told.


----------



## nicole0612

halliehallie said:


> Visiting Korea and purchased this beautiful limited edition along with the clip!! Only 2 are left - I was told.


Congratulations. Which of the LE Seoul items did you purchase?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ok my final two pieces have finally arrived after being 2 weeks in transit. Here are the 5 pieces together as a family and separately! The combination possibilities are now endless…. I so love that


----------



## so_sofya1985

Some mod pics


----------



## so_sofya1985

*Slightly better quality*


----------



## LuckyMe14

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok my final two pieces have finally arrived after being 2 weeks in transit. Here are the 5 pieces together as a family and separately! The combination possibilities are now endless…. I so love that
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585517


Very beautiful! Love them all. Enjoy


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok my final two pieces have finally arrived after being 2 weeks in transit. Here are the 5 pieces together as a family and separately! The combination possibilities are now endless…. I so love that
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585517


So many options! Beautiful choices. What are the earrings (pics a bit blurry)?


----------



## so_sofya1985

lynne_ross said:


> So many options! Beautiful choices. What are the earrings (pics a bit blurry)?


The earrings are guilloche sorry for the bad quality pics !


----------



## Liz86000

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5585525
> 
> 
> *Slightly better quality*


You are one lucky Lady ! With great taste too, because this is a wonderful collection !


----------



## so_sofya1985

Liz86000 said:


> You are one lucky Lady ! With great taste too, because this is a wonderful collection !


Thank you! I am very happy with the collection! I now go on a jewellery shopping ban for sooooome time  time to enjoy my pieces!

I remember I went to van cleef and tried this combination of carnelian and onyx when I just pregnant with my DD 2 years ago and those two have been on my mind ever since!

Guilloche and Agate is just pure lust Too


----------



## marbella8

I have to say, the guilloche and onyx balance each other so we’ll, they are gorgeous together! Congrats on all the lovely pieces


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Some mod pics
> 
> View attachment 5585520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585524


STUNNING!


----------



## Liz86000

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you! I am very happy with the collection! I now go on a jewellery shopping ban for sooooome time  time to enjoy my pieces!
> 
> I remember I went to van cleef and tried this combination of carnelian and onyx when I just pregnant with my DD 2 years ago and those two have been on my mind ever since!
> 
> Guilloche and Agate is just pure lust Too
> 
> View attachment 5585570


I'm usually not fond of carnelian (though I kinda like it with rose gold) as it is sometimes orangy or too dark, but yours is beautiful indeed.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Thank you everyone for kind words! Totally blown my budget for everything lol but I know they are soooo worth it! 

I don’t know how to put every reply in one so ladies. Thank you all  you are all such enablers haha and I have learnt so much from this thread! My journey at VCA is still to continue …. But for at least a year or two I am good  my SA probably will cry when I tell her I am taking a break

The earrings are guilloche! Terrible photo taking I know


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you everyone for kind words! Totally blown my budget for everything lol but I know they are soooo worth it!
> 
> I don’t know how to put every reply in one so ladies. Thank you all  you are all such enablers haha and I have learnt so much from this thread! My journey at VCA is still to continue …. But for at least a year or two I am good  my SA probably will cry when I tell her I am taking a break
> 
> The earrings are guilloche! Terrible photo taking I know


You got amazing, classic pieces that you can enjoy for a long time to come. Congrats again


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> You got amazing, classic pieces that you can enjoy for a long time to come. Congrats again


Thank you! I am absolutely set with Alhambra for the foreseeable future for sure! My next additions will most definitely be Frivole… I have had my eye on them for so long now… but that’s not any time soon   I shall adore them on the TPF lucky ladies!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

so_sofya1985 said:


> I am absolutely set with Alhambra for the foreseeable future for sure!



Famous last words...


----------



## so_sofya1985

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Famous last words...


Hahahahahah this made me laugh with a note of fear haha


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


This is beautiful


----------



## nicole0612

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


Congratulations, it is beautiful.


----------



## tenshix

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550



Gorgeous!! The gold lends warmth to the stone so it appears more purple lilac, so beautiful! Congrats on your SO! Would love to see modshots on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


This is STUNNING!


----------



## glamourbag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


Gorgeous L! I saw this on your IG. Its fabulous. Perfect with the rest of your pieces!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


Congrats! So beautiful with the gold.


----------



## rosebean

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you everyone for kind words! Totally blown my budget for everything lol but I know they are soooo worth it!
> 
> I don’t know how to put every reply in one so ladies. Thank you all  you are all such enablers haha and I have learnt so much from this thread! My journey at VCA is still to continue …. But for at least a year or two I am good  my SA probably will cry when I tell her I am taking a break
> 
> The earrings are guilloche! Terrible photo taking I know


you look amazing with the combination of agate (first I thought it's onyx) and Guilloche, carnelian is beautiful too. thank you for sharing and also inspiring!


----------



## missie1

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you everyone for kind words! Totally blown my budget for everything lol but I know they are soooo worth it!
> 
> I don’t know how to put every reply in one so ladies. Thank you all  you are all such enablers haha and I have learnt so much from this thread! My journey at VCA is still to continue …. But for at least a year or two I am good  my SA probably will cry when I tell her I am taking a break
> 
> The earrings are guilloche! Terrible photo taking I know


Congratulations on adding such beautiful pieces.  I love the onyx and gulliche three strand. Perfection


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

so_sofya1985 said:


> This is beautiful





lvchanellvr said:


> Congrats! So beautiful with the gold.





glamourbag said:


> Gorgeous L! I saw this on your IG. Its fabulous. Perfect with the rest of your pieces!





eternallove4bag said:


> This is STUNNING!





tenshix said:


> Gorgeous!! The gold lends warmth to the stone so it appears more purple lilac, so beautiful! Congrats on your SO! Would love to see modshots on you!





nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations, it is beautiful.


Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments. Happy Wednesday


----------



## Yramnna

Excitedly hoping to receive my necklace but it was just a VCA candle inside the packaging instead. Smells wonderful though! Pretty packaging!
And had the chance to wear my new hammered bracelet and earrings today. Just adore them!


----------



## CATEYES

Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday


Lynnsluxecloset said:


> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550





Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


Amazing they approved this for you! I’ve always wondered how this stone would look in YG and now I know-gorgeous!! Big congrats


----------



## CATEYES

so_sofya1985 said:


> Some mod pics
> 
> View attachment 5585520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585524


Love all the pics!!! Stunning together


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

CATEYES said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> Amazing they approved this for you! I’ve always wondered how this stone would look in YG and now I know-gorgeous!! Big congrats


I’m honestly surprised that this was approved. I was so giddy when my SA told me that VCA Paris approved it but it may take a while to receive it. Took almost a year but ‘twas worth it. Thank you so much.


----------



## kelsenia

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> I’m honestly surprised that this was approved. I was so giddy when my SA told me that VCA Paris approved it but it may take a while to receive it. Took almost a year but ‘twas worth it. Thank you so much.


How long did it take to get approval? So happy for you   
Now i just wonder what it would look like in RG…


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> How long did it take to get approval? So happy for you
> Now i just wonder what it would look like in RG…


I have been thinking about this in RG (10 or 20 motif) for quite awhile now; I think it would bring out the lilac tones and be quite beautiful. My SA said it would not look nice and may not be approved, but we see how gorgeous it is in YG. I think that RG would just bring out the purple even more. I think it would also be gorgeous in an alternating pave 5 motif with RG!


----------



## kelsenia

nicole0612 said:


> I have been thinking about this in RG (10 or 20 motif) for quite awhile now; I think it would bring out the lilac tones and be quite beautiful. My SA said it would not look nice and may not be approved, but we see how gorgeous it is in YG. I think that RG would just bring out the purple even more. I think it would also be gorgeous in an alternating pave 5 motif with RG!


I completely agree! I think it goes from icy in wg (not a bad thing, i love it, but i’m more of a yg/rg girl) to more warm and inviting with the gold. Maybe I’ll ask my SA about it… then again I should be on ban island 
I think the one thing going for it in yg vs rg is blue and yg look great together always, but like you said, i think rg would bring more purple tones out whereas yg brings more blue tones out.
The forever winning combination though in RG is gmop/alternating pave. I NEED that in a 10.


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> I completely agree! I think it goes from icy in wg (not a bad thing, i love it, but i’m more of a yg/rg girl) to more warm and inviting with the gold. Maybe I’ll ask my SA about it… then again I should be on ban island
> I think the one thing going for it in yg vs rg is blue and yg look great together always, but like you said, i think rg would bring more purple tones out whereas yg brings more blue tones out.
> The forever winning combination though in RG is gmop/alternating pave. I NEED that in a 10.


We need more alternating pave 10s!!


----------



## kelsenia

nicole0612 said:


> We need more alternating pave 10s!!


this cannot be said enough  
Imagine a yg blue agate alternating 10. Or onyx alternating 10 in any metal.
Also @Notorious Pink ‘s guilloche/pavé 10 motif is also made of dreams!


----------



## Liz86000

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


Not only do I love this combo but may I ask what is the brand of that little tray please ? Is it Hermes ? It's very pretty indeed.


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> this cannot be said enough
> Imagine a yg blue agate alternating 10. Or onyx alternating 10 in any metal.
> Also @Notorious Pink ‘s guilloche/pavé 10 motif is also made of dreams!


Yes! Yes! Yes!!


----------



## lvmon

Ordered these earrings for matching 10+5 through my SA, took 6 weeks.


----------



## eletons

lvmon said:


> Ordered these earrings for matching 10+5 through my SA, took 6 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5588174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588175


 The length of 10+5 looks perfect. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lvmon

eletons said:


> The length of 10+5 looks perfect. Thanks for posting.


Thanks @eletons!


----------



## Yramnna

lvmon said:


> Ordered these earrings for matching 10+5 through my SA, took 6 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5588174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588175


Love it!! We are twinning except I’m still waiting for my necklace. How are you liking them so far?


----------



## lvmon

Yramnna said:


> Love it!! We are twinning except I’m still waiting for my necklace. How are you liking them so far?


Hammered rose gold is by far my most used even though my WG chalcedony is my most favourite. Hammered gold is very versatile and i don’t have to worry about scratches on stone or finger prints. Hope you will receive yours soon . Do you like your earrings?


----------



## nicole0612

lvmon said:


> Ordered these earrings for matching 10+5 through my SA, took 6 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5588174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588175


Gorgeous and classic! Congratulations


----------



## Yramnna

lvmon said:


> Hammered rose gold is by far my most used even though my WG chalcedony is my most favourite. Hammered gold is very versatile and i don’t have to worry about scratches on stone or finger prints. Hope you will receive yours soon


The exact reason too why I ended up with the hammered yg set. I count the days till it comes. Literally sooo excited like a kid at Christmas lol. Enjoy your beautiful pieces!


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> Ordered these earrings for matching 10+5 through my SA, took 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588175


These are beautiful on you! Congratulations. 6 weeks actually pretty good lead time.


----------



## lvmon

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous and classic! Congratulations


Thanks @nicole0612


----------



## tenshix

lvmon said:


> Ordered these earrings for matching 10+5 through my SA, took 6 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5588174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588175



Gorgeous set and perfect for daily use!


----------



## lvmon

rosebean said:


> These are beautiful on you! Congratulations. 6 weeks actually pretty good lead time.


Thanks @rosebean How are you enjoying your clover bracelet?


----------



## lvmon

tenshix said:


> Gorgeous set and perfect for daily use!


Thank you @tenshix 
It really is a carefree set!


----------



## so_sofya1985

missie1 said:


> Congratulations on adding such beautiful pieces.  I love the onyx and gulliche three strand. Perfection


Im really feeling that mix too!!! Can’t wait to wear it out this weekend! Mods pics here they comeeee


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvmon said:


> Ordered these earrings for matching 10+5 through my SA, took 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588175


The 10 + 5 looks perfect length on you. I always love the combo of matching earrings and necklaces. Congrats @lvmon


----------



## kimber418

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


This is the most gorgeous bracelet ever.  I am so tempted  to special order this!    Did it take a long time after you ordered it.  I love it in  this tray also!


----------



## chiaoapple

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


GASP! This is amazing, so soft and elegant


----------



## lvmon

eternallove4bag said:


> The 10 + 5 looks perfect length on you. I always love the combo of matching earrings and necklaces. Congrats @lvmon


Thank you @eternallove4bag


----------



## so_sofya1985

I LOVE


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


This is spectacular!!!


----------



## rosebean

so_sofya1985 said:


> I LOVE
> 
> View attachment 5589226


Gorgeous


----------



## so_sofya1985

rosebean said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## ccin9

My first ever and latest vca purchase! Vintage Alhambra WG MOP. Didn’t have to wait at all and was able to get on the spot


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

cecilian said:


> My first ever and latest vca purchase! Vintage Alhambra WG MOP. Didn’t have to wait at all and was able to get on the spot
> 
> View attachment 5589378



Look at the shimmer!


----------



## lynne_ross

My first SO arrived! I have wanted these since they first came out in Japan. They are perfect for my small earlobes and to match my yg Alhambra pieces.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> My first SO arrived! I have wanted these since they first came out in Japan. They are perfect for my small earlobes and to match my yg Alhambra pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5590320


Congratulations!!  Love them!  Wish they offered these as regular stock. Please share mod shots when you have a chance.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> My first SO arrived! I have wanted these since they first came out in Japan. They are perfect for my small earlobes and to match my yg Alhambra pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5590320


Congratulations! Those are darling!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> My first SO arrived! I have wanted these since they first came out in Japan. They are perfect for my small earlobes and to match my yg Alhambra pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5590320


So thrilled for you!!


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> My first SO arrived! I have wanted these since they first came out in Japan. They are perfect for my small earlobes and to match my yg Alhambra pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5590320



Oh my so lovely!!!   I missed out on the very limited Japan release too and have been wanting these and the bracelet! It’s nice to see they approved you for the SO, if they never end up reissuing this I might go the SO route. I absolutely love the sweet size and the earrings are perfect on more petite ears. Congratulations dear!


----------



## LexLV

Rose gold pave vintage, obsessed! So sparkly


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> My first SO arrived! I have wanted these since they first came out in Japan. They are perfect for my small earlobes and to match my yg Alhambra pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5590320


Love love these.  The perfect size.


----------



## Ylesiya

I finally brought it home. 
Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...


----------



## Minich

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought it home.
> Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
> I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
> Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...
> 
> View attachment 5592468
> 
> View attachment 5592472
> 
> View attachment 5592469
> 
> View attachment 5592470
> 
> View attachment 5592471


Such stunning pieces - congratulations! Enjoy them in good health!

What happened when you went to collect your pieces?


----------



## Klaneckya

LexLV said:


> Rose gold pave vintage, obsessed! So sparkly
> 
> View attachment 5591205


I bought the same but the chain twists a lot. Do you have similar issue?


----------



## Ylesiya

Minich said:


> Such stunning pieces - congratulations! Enjoy them in good health!
> 
> What happened when you went to collect your pieces?



Thank you so much! I don't want to brag too much but in a nutshell the service and attitude was not great at all. Let's put it this way: they did all the effort to make me feel not special  kindly come, collect and leave as we have other clients. Something like that.


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought it home.
> Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
> I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
> Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...
> 
> View attachment 5592468
> 
> View attachment 5592472
> 
> View attachment 5592469
> 
> View attachment 5592470
> 
> View attachment 5592471



Congratulations that glow is just sublime!!!    Love that it’s such a unique set that we don’t see around often, it’s so beautiful and really should be more popular! Would love modshots of the set together if you’re not shy, I bet it’s beautiful on you!


----------



## Minich

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you so much! I don't want to brag too much but in a nutshell the service and attitude was not great at all. Let's put it this way: they did all the effort to make me feel not special  kindly come, collect and leave as we have other clients. Something like that.


Ugh, so sorry. Exactly the reason why I'm searching for a new SA as well...must be something in the water


----------



## marbella8

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought it home.
> Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
> I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
> Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...
> 
> View attachment 5592468
> 
> View attachment 5592472
> 
> View attachment 5592469
> 
> View attachment 5592470
> 
> View attachment 5592471




Congrats, it’s gorgeous !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassification

Minich said:


> Ugh, so sorry. Exactly the reason why I'm searching for a new SA as well...must be something in the water



Something like, better come collect soon or will be released to next client on the waitlist..?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought it home.
> Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
> I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
> Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...
> 
> View attachment 5592468
> 
> View attachment 5592472
> 
> View attachment 5592469
> 
> View attachment 5592470
> 
> View attachment 5592471


Congratulations on taking the plunge with this stunning piece. I bet you will get so much joy from wearing it. Pure MOP pieces need to be seen in person to be properly appreciated. The curve of the MOP makes them glow as if lit from within. Good luck on finding the earrings. That would make an amazing set.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought it home.
> Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
> I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
> Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...
> 
> View attachment 5592468
> 
> View attachment 5592472
> 
> View attachment 5592469
> 
> View attachment 5592470
> 
> View attachment 5592471


Congratulations, it is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought it home.
> Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
> I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
> Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...
> 
> View attachment 5592468
> 
> View attachment 5592472
> 
> View attachment 5592469
> 
> View attachment 5592470
> 
> View attachment 5592471


Congratulations, the glow is jaw dropping!


----------



## glamourbag

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought it home.
> Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
> I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
> Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...
> 
> This is a beauty! Congratulations





Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought it home.
> Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
> I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
> Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...
> 
> View attachment 5592468
> 
> View attachment 5592472
> 
> View attachment 5592469
> 
> View attachment 5592470
> 
> View attachment 5592471


This is a beauty! Congratulations.


----------



## Mimikins

10 motif onyx


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you so much! I don't want to brag too much but in a nutshell the service and attitude was not great at all. Let's put it this way: they did all the effort to make me feel not special  kindly come, collect and leave as we have other clients. Something like that.


Focus on the happy feeling of buying such an outstanding piece with pink and green hues. Congratulations! x


----------



## Ylesiya

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations on taking the plunge with this stunning piece. I bet you will get so much joy from wearing it. Pure MOP pieces need to be seen in person to be properly appreciated. The curve of the MOP makes them glow as if lit from within. Good luck on finding the earrings. That would make an amazing set.



Thank you! It's a real beauty: in some way it makes me sad these pieces are so under appreciated so that they are almost not produced but it also feels special to own such a piece. I will try to get the ring as well although it's also very rare but at least it's still produced.
I am on a daily hunt for the earrings but so far no luck!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought it home.
> Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
> I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
> Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...
> 
> View attachment 5592468
> 
> View attachment 5592472
> 
> View attachment 5592469
> 
> View attachment 5592470
> 
> View attachment 5592471


This is SOOOOO gorgeous. Congratulations!!!


----------



## 100700

My new bracelet. My favorite combination of the five motif bracelet ~


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> My first SO arrived! I have wanted these since they first came out in Japan. They are perfect for my small earlobes and to match my yg Alhambra pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5590320


Yay! Congrats @lynne_ross if you don’t mind me asking, how long did your SO take  to arrive?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> I finally brought it home.
> Not really a great experience that I had collecting it but I truly love the piece and I am proud of owning it.
> I hope it will help others to get a bit more feeling of what Pure Alhambra line really is. It's so beautiful in real life that it just takes my breath away even when I look at the photos. The motifs and dome shaped MOPs are just glowing from inside and changing colours - I just can't stop looking at them.
> Adding a pic together with my matching bracelet - my little PA collection. I so wish I could get the matching pure earrings one day but this one is an extremely rare beast to find...
> 
> View attachment 5592468
> 
> View attachment 5592472
> 
> View attachment 5592469
> 
> View attachment 5592470
> 
> View attachment 5592471


The iridescent sparkles on these are just amazing! Congrats @Ylesiya


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! Congrats @lynne_ross if you don’t mind me asking, how long did your SO take  to arrive?


It was around 5 months. I was told 9 months plus August which would have meant January arrival.  It took a long time to order it though. Maybe 2-3 months between asking for SO to being able to pay and have it made.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> It was around 5 months. I was told 9 months plus August which would have meant January arrival.  It took a long time to order it though. Maybe 2-3 months between asking for SO to being able to pay and have it made.


Thank you @lynne_ross I believe we might have placed our SOs at the same time. Mine took a long time to get approved too and was given ETA of January next year. I am kind of excited now that it might come earlier! Wear yours in great health and happiness


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @lynne_ross I believe we might have placed our SOs at the same time. Mine took a long time to get approved too and was given ETA of January next year. I am kind of excited now that it might come earlier! Wear yours in great health and happiness


I was very surprised it came in so fast. Especially since they actually had to create it versus popping some stones in a different colour setting. I requested 2 more SOs…been waiting over a month now for approval and hopefully invoice to produced. Hope you receive yours early too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I was very surprised it came in so fast. Especially since they actually had to create it versus popping some stones in a different colour setting. I requested 2 more SOs…been waiting over a month now for approval and hopefully invoice to produced. Hope you receive yours early too!


I heard they are taking a longer time right now for approvals. Their timelines are all over the place. They took a long time to approve my perlee d’or bracelet too and then it arrived in 5 months or less I think. Fastest was my MTO GMOP magic earrings that arrived within a few weeks of placing the order.


----------



## am2022

Another 10 motif MOP to make 20


----------



## am2022

Connected - trying it out after work today!


----------



## eternallove4bag

amacasa said:


> Connected - trying it out after work today!
> 
> View attachment 5595916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595917


Looks so chic on you @amacasa congrats!


----------



## sjunky13

A


amacasa said:


> Connected - trying it out after work today!
> 
> View attachment 5595916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595917


 A true classic! Congrats.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LexLV said:


> Rose gold pave vintage, obsessed! So sparkly
> 
> View attachment 5591205


Very beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## waterlily112

My first sweet Alhambra necklace in rose gold & carnelian  hope I can get a matching 5 motif bracelet when it’s back in stock


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> Connected - trying it out after work today!
> 
> View attachment 5595916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595917


That's beautiful on you!


----------



## 100700

Trade my other brands rings for a vca from rebag necklace here she is^^


----------



## FashioniistaXO

chokmp said:


> I have just added my 6 motif sweet alhambra bracelet which I was on the wait list for 1.5 years. Like wearing it on its own as well as stacking it. Now I have 1 year to decide whether to shorten the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5572333


It’s beautiful! Is that rose gold? Because I feel like it looks like yellow gold in the photo


----------



## kimber418

100700 said:


> Trade my other brands rings for a vca from rebag necklace here she is^^
> 
> View attachment 5597499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597503


WoW you have some awesome VCA pieces!   Great collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lastnametea

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


This is gorgeous. Wonderful choice. The stone pops again the yellow gold. What made you choose this combination?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie




----------



## BWM

OuiCestLaVie said:


> View attachment 5599904


What a lovely set!


----------



## rosebean

am2022 said:


> Connected - trying it out after work today!
> 
> View attachment 5595916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595917


Lovely and very inspiring. I think I will be adding another 10 down the road to make it 20.


----------



## lvmon

I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…

Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982


Congratulations!  This is so so so gorgeous on you!  I love the Clover bangle, and it's beautiful on you!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations!  This is so so so gorgeous on you!  I love the Clover bangle, and it's beautiful on you!


Dear @BigAkoya, thank you so much for your kind encouragement! You know you have a hand in this acquisition!


----------



## Yodabest

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982


I love seeing action shots of this beautiful bracelet! I recently got one in yellow gold and it’s just so fun to look at!


----------



## cali_to_ny

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982


Simply iconic - congrats!!


----------



## lvmon

Yodabest said:


> I love seeing action shots of this beautiful bracelet! I recently got one in yellow gold and it’s just so fun to look at!


Thank you @Yodabest and congrats on your YG clover, how are you liking it so far?


----------



## Yodabest

lvmon said:


> Thank you @Yodabest and congrats on your YG clover, how are you liking it so far?


I love it! It’s so fun to wear and just makes me feel more put together, even when I’m not. I can fool everybody.


----------



## glamourbag

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982


YAY! Congratulations on your Clover! I love it!


----------



## BWM

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982


I own a WG perlee clover as well--you are going to love wearing it!  Congrats again!


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982


What a beauty! Looks perfect on you. Congratulations to you, a closer step to the VCA journey!


----------



## missie1

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982


Congratulations on scoring your Clover.


----------



## lvmon

rosebean said:


> What a beauty! Looks perfect on you. Congratulations to you, a closer step to the VCA journey!


Appreciate your kindness @rosebean


----------



## lvmon

missie1 said:


> Congratulations on scoring your Clover.


Thanks so much @missie1


----------



## lvmon

BWM said:


> I own a WG perlee clover as well--you are going to love wearing it!  Congrats again!


Yeah, we’re twins! Thank you @BWM


----------



## jenayb

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982



It looks amazing on you!! Congrats.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982


Congratulations!!  What a score!  Looks absolutely wonderful on you and I’m sure you will love wearing it.


----------



## lvmon

jenaywins said:


> It looks amazing on you!! Congrats.


Thanks @jenaywins! I love it so much!


----------



## lvmon

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  What a score!  Looks absolutely wonderful on you and I’m sure you will love wearing it.


Thanks @EpiFanatic!


----------



## shyla14

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> This is a WOW! It looks amazing on you. Congratulations!


----------



## floridamama

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982


Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## chokmp

FashioniistaXO said:


> It’s beautiful! Is that rose gold? Because I feel like it looks like yellow gold in the photo


It only comes in rose gold. It’s my 1st piece in rose gold as I normally buy white or yellow gold pieces. But I love this design very much and I mix metals anyways.


----------



## clcat120

Guess Perlee Clover shortage may come to an end… got my new clover after returning the first one in Feb due to a defect. Worth the wait! Ladies, don’t settle for a piece if there is something that really bothers you!


----------



## lvmon

floridamama said:


> Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you!


Thank you @floridamama! I love it so much


----------



## BWM

clcat120 said:


> Guess Perlee Clover shortage may come to an end… got my new clover after returning the first one in Feb due to a defect. Worth the wait! Ladies, don’t settle for a piece if there is something that really bothers you!
> 
> View attachment 5604367


Your WG clover looks amazing with your ER!


----------



## missie1

Congratulations it’s looks stunning with your ring.  Perfection


----------



## BigAkoya

clcat120 said:


> Guess Perlee Clover shortage may come to an end… got my new clover after returning the first one in Feb due to a defect. Worth the wait! Ladies, don’t settle for a piece if there is something that really bothers you!
> 
> View attachment 5604367


Congratulations!  Your WG Clover is stunning and just sparkles and shines on you!


----------



## sjunky13

lvmon said:


> I have been wanting this for a long time, but wasn’t able to order, so when my SA messaged me that they received one, I have to say Yes! Thank you for all your valuable insight…
> 
> Tried the sweet clover too but it didn’t wow me…
> 
> View attachment 5602981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602982


Congrats!! so beautiful!!


----------



## lvmon

_thanks @sjunky13! I am so excited to add this piece!_


sjunky13 said:


> Congrats!! so beautiful!!


----------



## 100700

kimber418 said:


> WoW you have some awesome VCA pieces!   Great collection!  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you dear


----------



## 100700

Here’s my new bracelet I am really into vca jewelry right now


----------



## Rhl2987

clcat120 said:


> Guess Perlee Clover shortage may come to an end… got my new clover after returning the first one in Feb due to a defect. Worth the wait! Ladies, don’t settle for a piece if there is something that really bothers you!
> 
> View attachment 5604367


This is so beautiful. Congratulations!! I was offered last month but it wasn't the time yet. I will add one to my collection next year! Also, your engagement ring reminds me so much of my new upgrade. I did a double take and almost thought this was my hand


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

100700 said:


> Here’s my new bracelet I am really into vca jewelry right now
> 
> View attachment 5605885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605890


this is on my wishlist too.  It's so pretty.  I hope it brings you lots and lots of joy


----------



## missie1

100700 said:


> Here’s my new bracelet I am really into vca jewelry right now
> 
> View attachment 5605885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605890


Beautiful.  The pave Alhambra really complements the sweet perlee


----------



## mel_d

Couldn't resist these stunning tourquoise earrings


----------



## 100700

missie1 said:


> Beautiful.  The pave Alhambra really complements the sweet perlee


thank you Yes I think they are really a perfect stacking


----------



## 100700

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> this is on my wishlist too.  It's so pretty.  I hope it brings you lots and lots of joy


Thank you ☺


----------



## kaybbc

clcat120 said:


> Guess Perlee Clover shortage may come to an end… got my new clover after returning the first one in Feb due to a defect. Worth the wait! Ladies, don’t settle for a piece if there is something that really bothers you!
> 
> View attachment 5604367


What happened to your bangle before? May I ask?


----------



## clcat120

kaybbc said:


> What happened to your bangle before? May I ask?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/wg-perlee-clover-crack.1051311/ Here is the thread I posted for your reference. Thanks.


----------



## Ylesiya

Picked up today from extension


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> Picked up today from extension
> View attachment 5607777
> 
> View attachment 5607778


I’m a sucker for a beautiful vibrant blue. Congratulations!


----------



## BWM

Ylesiya said:


> Picked up today from extension
> View attachment 5607777
> 
> View attachment 5607778


Ooohhh, that is so pretty!  Can we have some neck shots since you extended the length?  Thx!


----------



## kmang011

Ylesiya said:


> Picked up today from extension
> View attachment 5607777
> 
> View attachment 5607778


Gorgeous. Can we please get some mod shots, if it isn’t asking too much


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Ylesiya said:


> Picked up today from extension
> View attachment 5607777
> 
> View attachment 5607778


absolutely love this!!! SOO gorgeous!! Is this a limited piece or hard to get? I don't seem to see it on the website either.. thank you!


----------



## wisconsin

mel_d said:


> Couldn't resist these stunning tourquoise earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606932


Please give some mod shots to have an idea of size


----------



## Ylesiya

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m a sucker for a beautiful vibrant blue. Congratulations!


Thank you!


BWM said:


> Ooohhh, that is so pretty!  Can we have some neck shots since you extended the length?  Thx!


Sure, I will post soon of course  it's just I think my neck is a bit wider so extended necklaces sit better on me in general.


kmang011 said:


> Gorgeous. Can we please get some mod shots, if it isn’t asking too much


Will do soon, I promise! Did not even unbox it yet!


lvjunkyxo said:


> absolutely love this!!! SOO gorgeous!! Is this a limited piece or hard to get? I don't seem to see it on the website either.. thank you!



I don't know what's the game in here but I can share my thoughts and knowledge on the matter.

Based on the updated information, there were 3 pieces of this necklace in my country - one for each boutique. Each one was allocated and only one SA had a decency to let this piece go to me. He said he had requests from management and other stores to move it for other clients. I am not sure if VCA plans to replenish the stock but I saw that a lot of pieces are simply not added to the website: coral, turquoise, lapis rings, bracelets, pendants. 

I was told in my "normal" store where I usually go that "oh this is everything that we've got" while they were showing me commonly available pieces: rings with malachite and onyx and wide rings with coloured gemstones. 

Only later by accident I found out they had many more pieces including turquoise ring and lapis bracelet (and the same pendant! although I clearly expressed my interest to the main boutique where I usually go) which were all allocated and sold to VVIPs. And while I understand the privilege, I don't appreciate the way it's done and handled. 

The SA told me pieces are allocated personally by management and they can't do anything about it. If the client does not take the piece, they have to inform the management to select who will be offered the piece next.

This all left quite a bitter taste in my mouth. I'll add some more info/thoughts on the HP thread as well.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sure, I will post soon of course  it's just I think my neck is a bit wider so extended necklaces sit better on me in general.
> 
> Will do soon, I promise! Did not even unbox it yet!
> 
> 
> I don't know what's the game in here but I can share my thoughts and knowledge on the matter.
> 
> Based on the updated information, there were 3 pieces of this necklace in my country - one for each boutique. Each one was allocated and only one SA had a decency to let this piece go to me. He said he had requests from management and other stores to move it for other clients. I am not sure if VCA plans to replenish the stock but I saw that a lot of pieces are simply not added to the website: coral, turquoise, lapis rings, bracelets, pendants.
> 
> I was told in my "normal" store where I usually go that "oh this is everything that we've got" while they were showing me commonly available pieces: rings with malachite and onyx and wide rings with coloured gemstones.
> 
> Only later by accident I found out they had many more pieces including turquoise ring and lapis bracelet (and the same pendant! although I clearly expressed my interest to the main boutique where I usually go) which were all allocated and sold to VVIPs. And while I understand the privilege, I don't appreciate the way it's done and handled.
> 
> The SA told me pieces are allocated personally by management and they can't do anything about it. If the client does not take the piece, they have to inform the management to select who will be offered the piece next.
> 
> This all left quite a bitter taste in my mouth. I'll add some more info/thoughts on the HP thread as well.


It’s so stunning I’m glad you got it!
How did you find out about the pieces?
These kinds of games are big turn off to me


----------



## Ylesiya

A bottle of Red said:


> It’s so stunning I’m glad you got it!
> How did you find out about the pieces?
> These kinds of games are big turn off to me



- saw people trying some of them in the private room through the hole (I have a good eyesight LOL)
- directly asked my usual SA about Lapis bracelet and squeezed out of her that they had it "but someone put deposit" (yeah sure, I know it was offered to someone who declined it)
- SA uploaded a photo with her wearing items from the new collection including turquoise ring  LOL
- asked the SA who sold me the lapis pendant. As I said he was very honest which I appreciate a lot rather than that sneaky behaviour.

Yes, big turn off for me as well. There are just too many limited pieces to be hunting them and deserving _the right to buy _while it's not some historical collectible from Sotheby's.


----------



## fice16

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sure, I will post soon of course  it's just I think my neck is a bit wider so extended necklaces sit better on me in general.
> 
> Will do soon, I promise! Did not even unbox it yet!
> 
> 
> I don't know what's the game in here but I can share my thoughts and knowledge on the matter.
> 
> Based on the updated information, there were 3 pieces of this necklace in my country - one for each boutique. Each one was allocated and only one SA had a decency to let this piece go to me. He said he had requests from management and other stores to move it for other clients. I am not sure if VCA plans to replenish the stock but I saw that a lot of pieces are simply not added to the website: coral, turquoise, lapis rings, bracelets, pendants.
> 
> I was told in my "normal" store where I usually go that "oh this is everything that we've got" while they were showing me commonly available pieces: rings with malachite and onyx and wide rings with coloured gemstones.
> 
> Only later by accident I found out they had many more pieces including turquoise ring and lapis bracelet (and the same pendant! although I clearly expressed my interest to the main boutique where I usually go) which were all allocated and sold to VVIPs. And while I understand the privilege, I don't appreciate the way it's done and handled.
> 
> The SA told me pieces are allocated personally by management and they can't do anything about it. If the client does not take the piece, they have to inform the management to select who will be offered the piece next.
> 
> This all left quite a bitter taste in my mouth. I'll add some more info/thoughts on the HP thread as well.



The handling of this situation and the SO situations are giving me the Hermes vibe, which VCA is trying to reserve the more limited items first to VVIP and they are up to management's decisions on whom to be offered.  For me personally, if I inquire certain items and I am told they are not available for purchase, I will leave it at that and tell them to remember me if they indeed see the items available in the future.
We as customers also have our rights to choose what and whether we want to purchase certain items or not.  Glad you got the lapis pendant.  If they offer you anything that you don't want, please don't buy it.


----------



## jenayb

Ok, SO!  

I don't really like to post any new purchases but this I am so excited about, I had to share! This popped up randomly and I had to grab it.... Coral.  

Please excuse the bad photos. It is next to impossible to capture the colour. 

I'm trying to take a stab at the date... I am thinking probably late 80s...?


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Ok, SO!
> 
> I don't really like to post any new purchases but this I am so excited about, I had to share! This popped up randomly and I had to grab it.... Coral.
> 
> Please excuse the bad photos. It is next to impossible to capture the colour.
> 
> I'm trying to take a stab at the date... I am thinking probably late 80s...?
> 
> View attachment 5609885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609887


This coral pendant is so special and beautiful! Congrats! The color will be stunning next to your golden hair. It’s hard to look away from your gorgeous ring though!!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> This coral pendant is so special and beautiful! Congrats! The color will be stunning next to your golden hair. It’s hard to look away from your gorgeous ring though!!



 Hi, gf!! Aw thank you so much!!  I'm so, so excited to have found it. Yay!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Wow that is very special! Enjoy


----------



## Ylesiya

jenaywins said:


> Ok, SO!
> 
> I don't really like to post any new purchases but this I am so excited about, I had to share! This popped up randomly and I had to grab it.... Coral.
> 
> Please excuse the bad photos. It is next to impossible to capture the colour.
> 
> I'm trying to take a stab at the date... I am thinking probably late 80s...?



Beautiful piece and 100% authentic. 
If you can share the photo of the clasp (hide the serial) it would be possible to tell a bit more about the period it was made. I love such special pieces, they are not only jewellery - they are little pieces of history.


----------



## eggz716

rose gold pave frivole bracelet


----------



## tenshix

jenaywins said:


> Ok, SO!
> 
> I don't really like to post any new purchases but this I am so excited about, I had to share! This popped up randomly and I had to grab it.... Coral.
> 
> Please excuse the bad photos. It is next to impossible to capture the colour.
> 
> I'm trying to take a stab at the date... I am thinking probably late 80s...?
> 
> View attachment 5609885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609887


Oh my just gorgeous!!! Congrats on such a special and limited piece!! We would love some mod shots if you wouldn’t mind


----------



## jenayb

Ylesiya said:


> Beautiful piece and 100% authentic.
> If you can share the photo of the clasp (hide the serial) it would be possible to tell a bit more about the period it was made. I love such special pieces, they are not only jewellery - they are little pieces of history.



Thank you! I agree it looks authentic, and super agree that this is a piece of history. It really is fun for me to think of the woman (women even?) that wore this prior to me...  

The clasp is telling, to me... seems 80s but correct me, of course.  Also please excuse my calloused hands; our trainer is really into us lifting lately. Ha!


----------



## jenayb

tenshix said:


> Oh my just gorgeous!!! Congrats on such a special and limited piece!! We would love some mod shots if you wouldn’t mind



Thanks so much! And you got it, babe! Mod shots to come.


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> Ok, SO!
> 
> I don't really like to post any new purchases but this I am so excited about, I had to share! This popped up randomly and I had to grab it.... Coral.
> 
> Please excuse the bad photos. It is next to impossible to capture the colour.
> 
> I'm trying to take a stab at the date... I am thinking probably late 80s...?





jenaywins said:


> Ok, SO!
> 
> I don't really like to post any new purchases but this I am so excited about, I had to share! This popped up randomly and I had to grab it.... Coral.
> 
> Please excuse the bad photos. It is next to impossible to capture the colour.
> 
> I'm trying to take a stab at the date... I am thinking probably late 80s...?
> 
> View attachment 5609885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609887


This is beautiful and a special find. What a great addition to your already amazing collection


----------



## glamourbag

eggz716 said:


> rose gold pave frivole bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5609919


Congratulations. Isn't she pretty?


----------



## missie1

jenaywins said:


> Ok, SO!
> 
> I don't really like to post any new purchases but this I am so excited about, I had to share! This popped up randomly and I had to grab it.... Coral.
> 
> Please excuse the bad photos. It is next to impossible to capture the colour.
> 
> I'm trying to take a stab at the date... I am thinking probably late 80s...?
> 
> View attachment 5609885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609887


Omg so Beautiful….I’m on the hunt for a coral piece also.  What a score congratulations.  If you don’t mind can we get a mod shot


----------



## Ylesiya

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! I agree it looks authentic, and super agree that this is a piece of history. It really is fun for me to think of the woman (women even?) that wore this prior to me...
> 
> The clasp is telling, to me... seems 80s but correct me, of course.  Also please excuse my calloused hands; our trainer is really into us lifting lately. Ha!



Yes beautiful authentic piece. I am not sure about 80-s, most likely late late 80-s - early 90-s.
It's really fun to see how the vintage alhambra design evolved over time and little things changed


----------



## nysurg

Went in to have my guilloche items cleaned and added a blue agate bracelet and rose gold pave pendant to my collection ‍♀️


----------



## bagsnob1979

nysurg said:


> Went in to have my guilloche items cleaned and added a blue agate bracelet and rose gold pave pendant to my collection ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 5610996
> 
> View attachment 5610998



These pieces look so nice on you!!  Congrats!


----------



## A bottle of Red

nysurg said:


> Went in to have my guilloche items cleaned and added a blue agate bracelet and rose gold pave pendant to my collection ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 5610996
> 
> View attachment 5610998


Blue agate looks stunning, perfect pop of color in your stack!


----------



## nysurg

A bottle of Red said:


> Blue agate looks stunning, perfect pop of color in your stack!


That was exactly what I was looking for!!!


----------



## nysurg

bagsnob1979 said:


> These pieces look so nice on you!!  Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## hexykitty

Mimikins said:


> 10 motif onyx
> 
> View attachment 5593063


It’s a gorgeous piece!!


----------



## missie1

nysurg said:


> Went in to have my guilloche items cleaned and added a blue agate bracelet and rose gold pave pendant to my collection ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 5610996
> 
> View attachment 5610998


Love love your necklace stack


----------



## Notorious Pink

nysurg said:


> Went in to have my guilloche items cleaned and added a blue agate bracelet and rose gold pave pendant to my collection ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 5610996
> 
> View attachment 5610998


The color of this agate!!!! Looooove!!!!


----------



## mikimoto007

nysurg said:


> Went in to have my guilloche items cleaned and added a blue agate bracelet and rose gold pave pendant to my collection ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 5610996
> 
> View attachment 5610998



I think we're perlee clover pendant twins!! Not often I see someone wearing it!


----------



## junngch

I finally received my lotus ring which is the right size for me after a couple months.  I was uncertain about the sizes SA ordered for me and posted my question in another thread. Thanks to BigAkoya who provided pretty accurate estimation about my size, which is not the original ones SA ordered.  After a long wait plus try and error, it's finally here!


----------



## kimber418

nysurg said:


> Went in to have my guilloche items cleaned and added a blue agate bracelet and rose gold pave pendant to my collection ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 5610996
> 
> View attachment 5610998


Beautiful.  They look so gorgeous on you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

junngch said:


> I finally received my lotus ring which is the right size for me after a couple months.  I was uncertain about the sizes SA ordered for me and posted my question in another thread. Thanks to BigAkoya who provided pretty accurate estimation about my size, which is not the original ones SA ordered.  After a long wait plus try and error, it's finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5613014
> View attachment 5613015
> View attachment 5613016


Congratulations!!  It’s beautiful and looks wonderful with your clover.


----------



## BigAkoya

junngch said:


> I finally received my lotus ring which is the right size for me after a couple months.  I was uncertain about the sizes SA ordered for me and posted my question in another thread. Thanks to BigAkoya who provided pretty accurate estimation about my size, which is not the original ones SA ordered.  After a long wait plus try and error, it's finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5613014
> View attachment 5613015
> View attachment 5613016


It’s gorgeous on you, and it looks fabulous with your Clover.  Love it!

I love your ring worn both ways, but I love it worn closed more than I thought it would.  It really gives off the big ring glamorous vibe when worn closed as in your photo.  Super chic!   Love your necklace too!    

I am so happy for you.  Congratulations on your gorgeous new ring!  

BTW… just a guess, is that Rose Tamise on your nails?  It looks very nice on you.


----------



## jenayb

junngch said:


> I finally received my lotus ring which is the right size for me after a couple months.  I was uncertain about the sizes SA ordered for me and posted my question in another thread. Thanks to BigAkoya who provided pretty accurate estimation about my size, which is not the original ones SA ordered.  After a long wait plus try and error, it's finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5613014
> View attachment 5613015
> View attachment 5613016



How very, very stunning!! Congrats.  It’s perfect on you.


----------



## lynne_ross

junngch said:


> I finally received my lotus ring which is the right size for me after a couple months.  I was uncertain about the sizes SA ordered for me and posted my question in another thread. Thanks to BigAkoya who provided pretty accurate estimation about my size, which is not the original ones SA ordered.  After a long wait plus try and error, it's finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5613014
> View attachment 5613015
> View attachment 5613016


It looks beautiful on your hand and love it with the perlee clover!


----------



## glamourbag

junngch said:


> I finally received my lotus ring which is the right size for me after a couple months.  I was uncertain about the sizes SA ordered for me and posted my question in another thread. Thanks to BigAkoya who provided pretty accurate estimation about my size, which is not the original ones SA ordered.  After a long wait plus try and error, it's finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5613014
> View attachment 5613015
> View attachment 5613016


Stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## tenshix

junngch said:


> I finally received my lotus ring which is the right size for me after a couple months.  I was uncertain about the sizes SA ordered for me and posted my question in another thread. Thanks to BigAkoya who provided pretty accurate estimation about my size, which is not the original ones SA ordered.  After a long wait plus try and error, it's finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5613014
> View attachment 5613015
> View attachment 5613016


Beautiful on you!! Congratulations!


----------



## rosebean

junngch said:


> I finally received my lotus ring which is the right size for me after a couple months.  I was uncertain about the sizes SA ordered for me and posted my question in another thread. Thanks to BigAkoya who provided pretty accurate estimation about my size, which is not the original ones SA ordered.  After a long wait plus try and error, it's finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5613014
> View attachment 5613015
> View attachment 5613016


what a beautiful combination and stunning pieces. absolutely gorgeous on you.


----------



## diva lee

nysurg said:


> Went in to have my guilloche items cleaned and added a blue agate bracelet and rose gold pave pendant to my collection ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 5610996
> 
> View attachment 5610998


So beautiful! I love everything on you, especially the pave vintage alhambra necklace and the guilloche bracelet!


----------



## junngch

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  It’s beautiful and looks wonderful with your clover.





BigAkoya said:


> It’s gorgeous on you, and it looks fabulous with your Clover.  Love it!
> 
> I love your ring worn both ways, but I love it worn closed more than I thought it would.  It really gives off the big ring glamorous vibe when worn closed as in your photo.  Super chic!   Love your necklace too!
> 
> I am so happy for you.  Congratulations on your gorgeous new ring!
> 
> BTW… just a guess, is that Rose Tamise on your nails?  It looks very nice on you.





jenayb said:


> How very, very stunning!! Congrats.  It’s perfect on you.





lynne_ross said:


> It looks beautiful on your hand and love it with the perlee clover!





glamourbag said:


> Stunning. Congratulations.





tenshix said:


> Beautiful on you!! Congratulations!





rosebean said:


> what a beautiful combination and stunning pieces. absolutely gorgeous on you.


Thank you all for your kind words! Perlee Clover and lotus ring are two of my favorites among my VCA collections and I think my bank account could be safe for a little while(my husband really hopes that's the case!)  

I love the fact this ring looks stunning for either way.  I personally prefer to wear it open as I feel it's a little bit more unique and low profile during the day.  During night, I sometimes would wear it closed to have the glamorous look.  Really love how versatile this ring is!

As for the nail color, I bought the Revlon Ultra HD Snap Nail Polish(Birthday Suit color) in ABC store during my Hawaii trip bc I forgot to bring my own nail polish. It turned out its quality is comparable to my other big brand's and the color looks very nice so I still use it from time to time


----------



## lisawhit

Perlee limited coral and lapis pendants, both yellow gold…they are stunning…..now hoping for matching earrings


----------



## shyla14

jenayb said:


> Ok, SO!
> 
> I don't really like to post any new purchases but this I am so excited about, I had to share! This popped up randomly and I had to grab it.... Coral.
> 
> Please excuse the bad photos. It is next to impossible to capture the colour.
> 
> I'm trying to take a stab at the date... I am thinking probably late 80s...?
> 
> View attachment 5609885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609887


Trying to focus on the special
coral but your ring distracted me.


----------



## missie1

junngch said:


> I finally received my lotus ring which is the right size for me after a couple months.  I was uncertain about the sizes SA ordered for me and posted my question in another thread. Thanks to BigAkoya who provided pretty accurate estimation about my size, which is not the original ones SA ordered.  After a long wait plus try and error, it's finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5613014
> View attachment 5613015
> View attachment 5613016


Beautiful


----------



## hopiko

nysurg said:


> Went in to have my guilloche items cleaned and added a blue agate bracelet and rose gold pave pendant to my collection ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 5610996
> 
> View attachment 5610998


All gorgeous! You as well


----------



## Notorious Pink

junngch said:


> I finally received my lotus ring which is the right size for me after a couple months.  I was uncertain about the sizes SA ordered for me and posted my question in another thread. Thanks to BigAkoya who provided pretty accurate estimation about my size, which is not the original ones SA ordered.  After a long wait plus try and error, it's finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5613014
> View attachment 5613015
> View attachment 5613016


Ahhhh, so gorgeous on you!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bobaobao

lisawhit said:


> Perlee limited coral and lapis pendants, both yellow gold…they are stunning…..now hoping for matching earrings
> 
> View attachment 5614347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614348


They are sooooo beautiful!  Are they available in US?


----------



## BigAkoya

lisawhit said:


> Perlee limited coral and lapis pendants, both yellow gold…they are stunning…..now hoping for matching earrings
> 
> View attachment 5614347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614348


The colors are so striking and pop! 

Idea… in the absence of lapis earrings, you could get the malachite earrings.  The green color and the striations would be a nice complement (I think!   )

You’ll have to try it out to see if you like it.  Jewelry/stones with blue & green is very in these days… an added bonus!

Congratulations on your new pieces!


----------



## tinybiopsee

BigAkoya said:


> The colors are so striking and pop!
> 
> Idea… in the absence of lapis earrings, you could get the malachite earrings.  The green color and the striations would be a nice complement (I think!   )
> 
> You’ll have to try it out to see if you like it.  Jewelry/stones with blue & green is very in these days… an added bonus!
> 
> Congratulations on your new pieces!


@BigAkoya,
what earrings for coral pendant? Could you please give some suggestions? 
also, what do you think of soon to be release WG guilloche vintage earrings? I don’t own any guilloche piece
TIA


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenayb said:


> Ok, SO!
> 
> I don't really like to post any new purchases but this I am so excited about, I had to share! This popped up randomly and I had to grab it.... Coral.
> 
> Please excuse the bad photos. It is next to impossible to capture the colour.
> 
> I'm trying to take a stab at the date... I am thinking probably late 80s...?
> 
> View attachment 5609885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609887


Girrrlll I LOVE this! What a find @jenayb


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> Perlee limited coral and lapis pendants, both yellow gold…they are stunning…..now hoping for matching earrings
> 
> View attachment 5614347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614348


You found the perfect shades of BOTH @lisawhit


----------



## BigAkoya

tinybiopsee said:


> @BigAkoya,
> what earrings for coral pendant? Could you please give some suggestions?
> also, what do you think of soon to be release WG guilloche vintage earrings? I don’t own any guilloche piece
> TIA


Hi!  Here is my humble opinion...

First, my thoughts on color... blue vs. red (e.g. lapis vs. coral).  Blue, to me, is a calm color, a base color; therefore it complements with other colors easily.  Red, on the other hand, is bold, it's loud, it's "look-at-me."  When I wear red, I like red to stand on its own and not have anything else loud that competes with it.  This is of course assuming the bold, chunky block of colors is not the look you are after (e.g. Mondrian) which some people like that look.

That said...
Coral is a happy bright orange-red (there are many shades of coral, but I am basing this off the darker orange-red coral VCA is now using vs. the softer peachy-orange coral they used in the past).  Because this coral is a bright orange-red, it needs to be in the spotlight. This coral needs go be the center of attention, the star.  Coral has a lot of yellow undertone, so I would bring out that "golden glow."

For me, I would match that coral pendant with the VA hammered gold earrings.  Why?
The beaded edges will tie the Couleurs dot pendant together.  The polished beads will also add touch of golden shine, but not too much. The hammered gold will add texture to the overall look with the coral dot cabochon pendant, which is flat.  It will make it a complex and rich set (vs. a bunch of flat colored cabochon dot dot dots).  I hope that made sense.  By the way, the "dot dot dot" look (matching pendant and earrings) is another look, but it's not an option in this case.

On guilloche, I think the YG guilloche earrings will be too shiny and compete.  Why?
The coral pendant is cut as a cabochon, so the the orange-red color glows.  Cabochons do not sparkle like a faceted stone; cabochons have a soft glow.  If you wear guilloche earrings, it's hard sliced edges of reflective shiny gold metal.  The two worn together gives off a bit of a 1980s Dynasty "big, shiny-metal with enamel" look.  For me, that's not a look I like, but if you want that shiny metal with bright color look, this will do it.

I also think the guilloche, because it is so shiny, takes away from the simple, yet colorful, coral pendant.
On VA pave earrings, I don't like adding diamonds to the ears.  Diamonds are not the end all to me because truth be told, it's the 21st century, and everyone wears diamonds these days.  Diamond jewelry is no longer a big deal as it once was, so diamonds alone never grab my attention.  Artistic diamond pieces grab my attention, but never just a metal setting with a few diamonds sprnkled on it.

Color is unique, color is alive, and color always grabs the eye's attention.  The new Couleurs line is all about the color.  You can see the VCA pieces, the focus is on the color.

I vote to let the pendant be the star...
To me, the coral pendant and VA hammered gold earrings look great together.  The eye first goes to that gorgeous glow of the orange-red... the eye sees that glow and gets a warm fuzzy.  The eye is curious and naturally shifts to the ears... The eyes then see the warm, textured, hammered gold.  It's so beautiful... like a Roman goddess.  Coral is beautiful with textured gold.

That's just my two cents of course to share my point of view.
Jewelry is all preference, and some people just throw on anything and it works.
I hope this was helpful.


----------



## anythingpretty

Liz86000 said:


> Not only do I love this combo but may I ask what is the brand of that little tray please ? Is it Hermes ? It's very pretty indeed.


The tray looks like from Bernardaud- Prob the pattern was made for vca exclusively.


----------



## monthli

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my special order. I’ve never saw a chalcedony in gold hardware. It’s beautiful in person. Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5586549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586550


This is so beautiful!! I've loved the chalcedony ever since I started looking at VCA pieces, but am not a WG person. Do special orders require VIP status? I'd love to order something like this if I can...


----------



## tinybiopsee

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Here is my humble opinion...
> 
> First, my thoughts on color... blue vs. red (e.g. lapis vs. coral).  Blue, to me, is a calm color, a base color; therefore it complements with other colors easily.  Red, on the other hand, is bold, it's loud, it's "look-at-me."  When I wear red, I like red to stand on its own and not have anything else loud that competes with it.  This is of course assuming the bold, chunky block of colors is not the look you are after (e.g. Mondrian) which some people like that look.
> 
> That said...
> Coral is a happy bright orange-red (there are many shades of coral, but I am basing this off the darker orange-red coral VCA is now using vs. the softer peachy-orange coral they used in the past).  Because this coral is a bright orange-red, it needs to be in the spotlight. This coral needs go be the center of attention, the star.  Coral has a lot of yellow undertone, so I would bring out that "golden glow."
> 
> For me, I would match that coral pendant with the VA hammered gold earrings.  Why?
> The beaded edges will tie the Couleurs dot pendant together.  The polished beads will also add touch of golden shine, but not too much. The hammered gold will add texture to the overall look with the coral dot cabochon pendant, which is flat.  It will make it a complex and rich set (vs. a bunch of flat colored cabochon dot dot dots).  I hope that made sense.  By the way, the "dot dot dot" look (matching pendant and earrings) is another look, but it's not an option in this case.
> 
> On guilloche, I think the YG guilloche earrings will be too shiny and compete.  Why?
> The coral pendant is cut as a cabochon, so the the orange-red color glows.  Cabochons do not sparkle like a faceted stone; cabochons have a soft glow.  If you wear guilloche earrings, it's hard sliced edges of reflective shiny gold metal.  The two worn together gives off a bit of a 1980s Dynasty "big, shiny-metal with enamel" look.  For me, that's not a look I like, but if you want that shiny metal with bright color look, this will do it.
> 
> I also think the guilloche, because it is so shiny, takes away from the simple, yet colorful, coral pendant.
> On VA pave earrings, I don't like adding diamonds to the ears.  Diamonds are not the end all to me because truth be told, it's the 21st century, and everyone wears diamonds these days.  Diamond jewelry is no longer a big deal as it once was, so diamonds alone never grab my attention.  Artistic diamond pieces grab my attention, but never just a metal setting with a few diamonds sprnkled on it.
> 
> Color is unique, color is alive, and color always grabs the eye's attention.  The new Couleurs line is all about the color.  You can see the VCA pieces, the focus is on the color.
> 
> I vote to let the pendant be the star...
> To me, the coral pendant and VA hammered gold earrings look great together.  The eye first goes to that gorgeous glow of the orange-red... the eye sees that glow and gets a warm fuzzy.  The eye is curious and naturally shifts to the ears... The eyes then see the warm, textured, hammered gold.  It's so beautiful... like a Roman goddess.  Coral is beautiful with textured gold.
> 
> That's just my two cents of course to share my point of view.
> Jewelry is all preference, and some people just throw on anything and it works.
> I hope this was helpful.


thank you @BigAkoya, you always gave your honest opinion with detailed reasons. Appreciate it!


----------



## lisawhit

bobaobao said:


> They are sooooo beautiful!  Are they available in US?


to be honest, I really don't know the availability.  I told me SA I wanted them and was told to pay a deposit and they were mine.  I only know they are limited and never appeared on their website.


----------



## BigAkoya

lisawhit said:


> to be honest, I really don't know the availability.  I told me SA I wanted them and was told to pay a deposit and they were mine.  I only know they are limited and never appeared on their website.


You are just too cool. 

You said... "I want it."
VCA responded... "Ma'am, yes, you shall have it."   I assume this was said after the deep curtsy.


----------



## lisawhit

BigAkoya said:


> You are just too cool.
> 
> You said... "I want it."
> VCA responded... "Ma'am, yes, you shall have it."   I assume this was said after the deep curtsy.


well, not exactly...I was excited to see lapis and coral pendants and I didn't realize at the time how limited they were going to be.  I have discovered I like bringing the pop of color through VCA pendants and 5 motif bracelets.  And now, I really like the perlee couleurs line....


----------



## gnawhb

Put in an order for a 5 motif tigerseye while in NYC over labor day and just received it today. Surprised it happened so quickly. Loving the striations


----------



## allanrvj

gnawhb said:


> Put in an order for a 5 motif tigerseye while in NYC over labor day and just received it today. Surprised it happened so quickly. Loving the striations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615522


so pretty! is the last one really that yellow and bright, or is it just the light? (could be lines in a song  )


----------



## gnawhb

allanrvj said:


> so pretty! is the last one really that yellow and bright, or is it just the light? (could be lines in a song  )


Just the light! Photos inside weren’t cutting it so had to go outside


----------



## fdc

My first VCA bracelet: Vintage Alhambra Onyx YG to match with my pendant in the same specs 

Adding a question: What should it be stacked with? I tried it with the Perlée sweet clover bangle (10 motif) with but it didn’t seem right or maybe the Perlée one was too big (they didn’t have my size when I was trying instore).


----------



## samouu

fdc said:


> My first VCA bracelet: Vintage Alhambra Onyx YG to match with my pendant in the same specs
> 
> Adding a question: What should it be stacked with? I tried it with the Perlée sweet clover bangle (10 motif) with but it didn’t seem right or maybe the Perlée one was too big (they didn’t have my size when I was trying instore).
> 
> View attachment 5615655


Lovely! I like to see it with a white mop bracelet or the guilloche bracelet.  They both look great with the onyx!


----------



## rosebean

fdc said:


> My first VCA bracelet: Vintage Alhambra Onyx YG to match with my pendant in the same specs
> 
> Adding a question: What should it be stacked with? I tried it with the Perlée sweet clover bangle (10 motif) with but it didn’t seem right or maybe the Perlée one was too big (they didn’t have my size when I was trying instore).
> 
> View attachment 5615655


congratulations on your beautiful set. I think Onyx can almost stack anything and look great.  MOP, Hammered gold, Agate...


----------



## BWM

My MTO all diamond Two Butterfly btf ring is here!


----------



## glamourbag

BWM said:


> My MTO all diamond Two Butterfly btf ring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5616530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616532


She's so beautiful. My personal favourite version Congratulations.


----------



## Liz86000

anythingpretty said:


> The tray looks like from Bernardaud- Prob the pattern was made for vca exclusively.


Thank you !


----------



## rosebean

BWM said:


> My MTO all diamond Two Butterfly btf ring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5616530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616532


it's truly gorgeous on you!


----------



## jenayb

BWM said:


> My MTO all diamond Two Butterfly btf ring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5616530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616532



This. Is. SPECTACULAR!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Omg 


BWM said:


> My MTO all diamond Two Butterfly btf ring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5616530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616532


Omg it’s stunning! Many congrats @BWM


----------



## BWM

glamourbag said:


> She's so beautiful. My personal favourite version Congratulations.


Thanks so much, @glamourbag !


----------



## BWM

jenayb said:


> This. Is. SPECTACULAR!


Thanks, @jenayb !  I was blown away when I finally received it!


----------



## BWM

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg
> 
> Omg it’s stunning! Many congrats @BWM


Thanks for all of your inspiration butterfly btf ring pics, @eternallove4bag !  Can't wait to see your SO pieces come in soon!


----------



## Bethc

My 2 new additions from my trip to London last week. The onyx perlee ring and turquoise butterfly


----------



## beauty_numay

Got the MOP on my trip in Bangkok. SA was super nice, super happy for my purchase.


----------



## BigAkoya

Bethc said:


> My 2 new additions from my trip to London last week. The onyx perlee ring and turquoise butterfly
> 
> View attachment 5617563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617564


Congratulations on your new pieces!
The pink color in the sapphire is super bright!  It looks beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

BWM said:


> My MTO all diamond Two Butterfly btf ring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5616530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616532


This ring is so pretty and feminine, but more importantly, it looks great on your hands! 
I keep looking at your photos and wonder why my eye stops to pause so long. 

It's your first photo!  I love love love it worn on your middle finger!
It looks like two butterflies have landed on your hands, just fluttering.  It's stunning! 

Congratulations!


----------



## rosebean

Bethc said:


> My 2 new additions from my trip to London last week. The onyx perlee ring and turquoise butterfly
> 
> View attachment 5617563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617564


very beautiful. congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BWM said:


> Thanks for all of your inspiration butterfly btf ring pics, @eternallove4bag !  Can't wait to see your SO pieces come in soon!


Aww thank you @BWM … believe it or not, both my SOs came in! They were supposed to arrive in Jan next year but it only took five and half months for them to come to me! I am overjoyed at how both of them turned out. Will post pics tomorrow! The 5 motif has gone for resizing but the ring is with me and I have been admiring its beauty all weekend!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bethc said:


> My 2 new additions from my trip to London last week. The onyx perlee ring and turquoise butterfly
> 
> View attachment 5617563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617564


Wow! Love your trio @Bethc I am going in to see the TQ pendant myself this week. Hope it looks as pretty in person as they do in your pics.


----------



## AnnC

BWM said:


> My MTO all diamond Two Butterfly btf ring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5616530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616532


So beautiful! Can I ask you about sizing? Did you take your normal size or did you have to go up or down a size?


----------



## oceanblueapril

my recent new additions.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BWM said:


> My MTO all diamond Two Butterfly btf ring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5616530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616532


Gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SugarMama

Bethc said:


> My 2 new additions from my trip to London last week. The onyx perlee ring and turquoise butterfly


@Bethc Happy to be butterfly pendant twins with you! Working on securing matching earrings next.


----------



## Bethc

SugarMama said:


> @Bethc Happy to be butterfly pendant twins with you! Working on securing matching earrings next.
> 
> View attachment 5618074


Gorgeous!! ❤️

I also have the yellow sapphire butterfly ring & the pink frivoli necklace & earrings that I adore.


----------



## SugarMama

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!! ❤️
> 
> I also have the yellow sapphire butterfly ring & the pink frivoli necklace & earrings that I adore.
> 
> View attachment 5618085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618086


Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## rosebean

SugarMama said:


> @Bethc Happy to be butterfly pendant twins with you! Working on securing matching earrings next.
> 
> View attachment 5618074


all eye candies. gorgeous.


----------



## BWM

Notorious Pink said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


Thank you!


----------



## BWM

BigAkoya said:


> This ring is so pretty and feminine, but more importantly, it looks great on your hands!
> I keep looking at your photos and wonder why my eye stops to pause so long.
> 
> It's your first photo!  I love love love it worn on your middle finger!
> It looks like two butterflies have landed on your hands, just fluttering.  It's stunning!
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks, @BigAkoya !  I still have my heart set on a WG pave Frivole set for the future, too!


----------



## BWM

AnnC said:


> So beautiful! Can I ask you about sizing? Did you take your normal size or did you have to go up or down a size?


I went up a size so I could wear on multiple fingers/hands.  I like my rings to be on the looser side.


----------



## BWM

Bethc said:


> My 2 new additions from my trip to London last week. The onyx perlee ring and turquoise butterfly
> 
> View attachment 5617563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617564


So in love with your butterfly pendants!


----------



## BWM

SugarMama said:


> @Bethc Happy to be butterfly pendant twins with you! Working on securing matching earrings next.
> 
> View attachment 5618074


Amazing butterfly + Frivole collection!


----------



## AnnC

BWM said:


> I went up a size so I could wear on multiple fingers/hands.  I like my rings to be on the looser side.


Thank you, that’s very helpful. Your ring is just so gorgeous!


----------



## sjunky13

BWM said:


> My MTO all diamond Two Butterfly btf ring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5616530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616532


wow! so vibrant. The pave really pops with both of them! congrats hun.


----------



## sjunky13

SugarMama said:


> @Bethc Happy to be butterfly pendant twins with you! Working on securing matching earrings next.
> 
> View attachment 5618074


I love your pink sapphire butterfly ring!  fabulous collection.


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> My 2 new additions from my trip to London last week. The onyx perlee ring and turquoise butterfly
> 
> View attachment 5617563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617564


good to see you Beth! I love you wear all metals and the new Perlee ring really looks great on you.


----------



## glamourbag

SugarMama said:


> @Bethc Happy to be butterfly pendant twins with you! Working on securing matching earrings next.
> 
> View attachment 5618074





Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!! ❤️
> 
> I also have the yellow sapphire butterfly ring & the pink frivoli necklace & earrings that I adore.
> 
> View attachment 5618085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618086


@SugarMama @Bethc beautiful collections ladies!


----------



## beautyandthebag

I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!


----------



## mesh123

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


So beautiful


----------



## snnysmm

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


What a collection!  Love all of your pieces.  Congratulations!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


I am totally on team Guilloche right now! Congrats on this beauty and on your first post @beautyandthebag


----------



## sunshineshiney

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


Congrats on the 10 Motif Guilloché . This was my first necklace purchase from VCA, it’s truly a grand piece. You will enjoy wearing it, especially with the holidays around the corner!

With your collection, I prefer this new addition over the 20 MOP. Everything goes together flawlessly.


----------



## rosebean

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


beautiful set. congratulations!


----------



## lucky7355

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


Gorgeous! I also got the 10 motif guilloche recently. It’s super eye-catching and beautiful. I have a 5cm extender I use when I want to wear it a little longer.


----------



## tenshix

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


Such a lovely and complementary set!! Congrats!!


----------



## Minich

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


So gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## BWM

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


Everything is goes so well together in this pic!


----------



## beautyandthebag

lucky7355 said:


> Gorgeous! I also got the 10 motif guilloche recently. It’s super eye-catching and beautiful. I have a 5cm extender I use when I want to wear it a little longer.


I was intrigued about an extender. Did you get from VC or a jeweller? I did ask my SA but he said they could only add links which at this stage I don’t want to do but like the idea of an extender to make it more versatile. Congrats on yours!


----------



## beautyandthebag

sunshineshiney said:


> Congrats on the 10 Motif Guilloché . This was my first necklace purchase from VCA, it’s truly a grand piece. You will enjoy wearing it, especially with the holidays around the corner!
> 
> With your collection, I prefer this new addition over the 20 MOP. Everything goes together flawlessly.


Thank you. I was so worried that I may regret on getting the 20 MOP but actually I’m so in love with the guillioche and I can extend using my braclet also. It was really hard to get hold of so when I heard they had just got one in (been on a waitlist for months) I had to go and claim my forever necklace!


----------



## VcaHaddict

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


Congratulations on your 10 motif!! It’s beautiful!
I love my 10 motif necklaces and wear them more than the pendants!


----------



## XCCX

Sweet diamond studs!

Apologies for the blur though..


----------



## monthli

I’m so so so happy about my new 5 motif bracelet!!! It’s my first guilloche and first bracelet from VCA. I’m excited to style it as both a bracelet and a choker once I find a chain to go with it!


----------



## sunshineshiney

monthli said:


> I’m so so so happy about my new 5 motif bracelet!!! It’s my first guilloche and first bracelet from VCA. I’m excited to style it as both a bracelet and a choker once I find a chain to go with it!
> View attachment 5621179


Ahhh MANY CONGRATS!!! This was my very first VCA purchase as well - I know exactly how you feel! You will love wearing this piece of sunshine so much.


----------



## SugarMama

Back here again. Came home with the new vert celadon Sevres Holiday pendant.  It’s more blue in person. Included a small WG family portrait as well


----------



## BigAkoya

SugarMama said:


> Back here again. Came home with the new vert celadon Sevres Holiday pendant.  It’s more blue in person. Included a small WG family portrait as well
> View attachment 5623183
> 
> View attachment 5623184
> View attachment 5623186


The pendant looks beautiful on you!  I also love your WG collection.  
Congratulations on your new pendant!


----------



## VcaHaddict

SugarMama said:


> Back here again. Came home with the new vert celadon Sevres Holiday pendant.  It’s more blue in person. Included a small WG family portrait as well
> View attachment 5623183
> 
> View attachment 5623184
> View attachment 5623186


Congratulations on your new pendant! It looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## Slb22

baghagg said:


> So so stunning @EpiFanatic !  Your pieces are amongst my favorite on this whole forum!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## BWM

SugarMama said:


> Back here again. Came home with the new vert celadon Sevres Holiday pendant.  It’s more blue in person. Included a small WG family portrait as well
> View attachment 5623183
> 
> View attachment 5623184
> View attachment 5623186



Your new HP is the perfect addition to your collection! Wear it in good health!


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> Back here again. Came home with the new vert celadon Sevres Holiday pendant.  It’s more blue in person. Included a small WG family portrait as well
> View attachment 5623183
> 
> View attachment 5623184
> View attachment 5623186


Yay! You got it! Hey, how did I not know about this woman? @SugarMama Or have I been living under the rock lately


----------



## XCCX

What I got before the price increase!
The sweet pendant


----------



## pinksugah

lisawhit said:


> Perlee limited coral and lapis pendants, both yellow gold…they are stunning…..now hoping for matching earrings
> 
> View attachment 5614347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614348


 These are gorgeous! Gongrsts on your recent purchase. Do you know if the turquoise one with WG is limited too?


----------



## lisawhit

pinksugah said:


> These are gorgeous! Gongrsts on your recent purchase. Do you know if the turquoise one with WG is limited too?


I don't believe so


----------



## littlecollector

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!! ❤️
> 
> I also have the yellow sapphire butterfly ring & the pink frivoli necklace & earrings that I adore.
> 
> View attachment 5618085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618086


The yellow sapphire butterfly really pops. Love your pink gold frivole as well. Enjoy your gorgeous pieces.


----------



## bhurry

XCCX said:


> What I got before the price increase!
> The sweet pendant
> 
> View attachment 5626697


I love this, is this YG or PG?


----------



## XCCX

bhurry said:


> I love this, is this YG or PG?


It’s WG


----------



## dsrm

Small pave frivole pendant


----------



## so_sofya1985

Just made my pick (far left) and waiting for the arrival of this beauty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Just made my pick (far left) and waiting for the arrival of this beauty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628160


Congrats and great choice  @so_sofya1985 I love the dark shade in this!


----------



## kimj253

Just purchased my first piece in Paris!


----------



## choco

Excited to share with all of you my first VCA purchase!! RG Vintage Alhambra bracelet and Sweet Alhambra Onxy earrings. ❤️ I would also like to extend a special thank you to *@kelsenia *for sharing her SA contact information with me. Karina H is very knowledge and helpful with my purchase. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## innerpeace85

choco said:


> Excited to share with all of you my first VCA purchase!! RG Vintage Alhambra bracelet and Sweet Alhambra Onxy earrings. ❤️ I would also like to extend a special thank you to *@kelsenia *for sharing her SA contact information with me. Karina H is very knowledge and helpful with my purchase. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5628258


Congrats! Your SA is from South Coast plaza?


----------



## kelsenia

choco said:


> Excited to share with all of you my first VCA purchase!! RG Vintage Alhambra bracelet and Sweet Alhambra Onxy earrings. ❤️ I would also like to extend a special thank you to *@kelsenia *for sharing her SA contact information with me. Karina H is very knowledge and helpful with my purchase. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5628258


yay! I’m so glad you got two beautiful pieces. Enjoy them


----------



## choco

innerpeace85 said:


> Congrats! Your SA is from South Coast plaza?


Yes.


kelsenia said:


> yay! I’m so glad you got two beautiful pieces. Enjoy them


Thank you! ❤️ I have contemplated my next piece to go with my set.


----------



## kelsenia

choco said:


> Yes.
> 
> Thank you! ❤️ I have contemplated my next piece to go with my set.


I would do a frivole pendant if you wear pendants! I love mine.


----------



## lynne_ross

kimj253 said:


> Just purchased my first piece in Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628255
> 
> View attachment 5628256


Such a beautiful piece! Enjoy


----------



## dsrm

choco said:


> Excited to share with all of you my first VCA purchase!! RG Vintage Alhambra bracelet and Sweet Alhambra Onxy earrings. ❤️ I would also like to extend a special thank you to *@kelsenia *for sharing her SA contact information with me. Karina H is very knowledge and helpful with my purchase. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5628258


By any chance were you there on sat?


----------



## choco

dsrm said:


> By any chance were you there on sat?



I wasn’t there on Saturday.


----------



## BabyBenV

First time posting in this thread.

Sweet Butterfly Alhambra Earrings. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks everyone


----------



## so_sofya1985

I do too, will come back with Mod pics tomorrow probably! Hoping it’s all that 
TQ lovers pls don’t rip me apart but the lighter ones remind me of the turquoise ones and I think that colour isn’t for me… too cold 


eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats and great choice  @so_sofya1985 I love the dark shade in this!


----------



## pinksugah

I bought the turquoise Perlee necklace, since I did not get hold of the HP and I was wondering why I did not pay attention to it before. I really wanted to like the butterfly but for some reason it looked very childish on me.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

I finally ordered a Trace chain to see if I like how it looks with a 5-motif as a necklace. I've tried an off-brand chain but the difference in thinkness, shape of the links, and clasps bugged me.


----------



## so_sofya1985

beautyandthebag said:


> I bought the guillioche 10 motif on Saturday and over the moon. I was tempted with the 20 MOP, it’s always been on my wish list but the guillioche really stands out and compliments the MOP I think. First time posting on here so hope I’m doing it right!
> 
> View attachment 5618511


Oh my god how beautiful it looks with the MOP!!! How soft and girly!!!! I have the 10 guilloche thinking if I should get the MoP before the price increase…


----------



## so_sofya1985

BWM said:


> My MTO all diamond Two Butterfly btf ring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5616530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616532


It looks so beautiful on you. Such beautiful hands


----------



## EpiFanatic

so_sofya1985 said:


> It looks so beautiful on you. Such beautiful hands


I agree. @BWM has the most beautiful hands.


----------



## 100700

My new purchased ring. She's a beauty


----------



## so_sofya1985

100700 said:


> My new purchased ring. She's a beauty
> 
> View attachment 5629622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629625


The amount of VCA jewels on you are to be reckoned with lol

Congrats for the ring!


----------



## am2022

My first Alhambra pendant ! ❤️


----------



## so_sofya1985

Now imagine me with messy hair in a bun, wearing pjs n a hoodie…. Leaning over this box, whispering… my precious… to the HP


Oh!!! And! And! My SA warned me of the imminent price increase (yesterday) and I placed an order for the lotus earrings to match my ring… it’s Time!


----------



## sleekeasy

Hi ladies, I’ve officially joined the family! Have a mini haul from Paris and I grabbed this little beauty. Was intending to get a bracelet but few options available and I was running out of time. I’ll need to get it extended but here we are!!


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Now imagine me with messy hair in a bun, wearing pjs n a hoodie…. Leaning over this box, whispering… my precious… to the HP
> 
> 
> Oh!!! And! And! My SA warned me of the imminent price increase (yesterday) and I placed an order for the lotus earrings to match my ring… it’s Time!
> 
> View attachment 5630709


Congrats on your pendant the earrings!  
I think you will love the matchy matchy earring look to go with the ring!


----------



## Marmotte

2022 Holiday Pendant and YG Mother of pearl Sweet Alhambra Butterfly earrings


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> Congrats on your pendant the earrings!
> I think you will love the matchy matchy earring look to go with the ring!



Thank you dear! Ever since I saw it on Eva Mendez (I think that’s her name) and how she paired them with the heritage TQ necklace I knew I loved them even on their own! But Very excited to finally make the pair!


----------



## so_sofya1985

What do y’all think?
I may be having second thoughts….I don’t want to take my 2020 off for every day - does it look nice together?


----------



## am2022

I did have second thoughts and told SA to not bother shipping but she still shipped it and will keep you posted !
What’s making you change your mind ?
 Color ? Size ? 
It goes with your guilloche for sure but then if you want more white gold guilloche instead , I can totally understand as WG guilloche earrings are coming too and 5 motif ! No 10’motif  though  which would be nice ! 


so_sofya1985 said:


> What do y’all think?
> I may be having second thoughts….I don’t want to take my 2020 off for every day - does it look nice together?
> 
> View attachment 5631010


----------



## so_sofya1985

am2022 said:


> I did have second thoughts and told SA to not bother shipping but she still shipped it and will keep you posted !
> What’s making you change your mind ?
> Color ? Size ?
> It goes with your guilloche for sure but then if you want more white gold guilloche instead , I can totally understand as WG guilloche earrings are coming too and 5 motif ! No 10’motif  though  which would be nice !


Whaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!! WG guilloche is coming? Is it for sure? Oh my that will be lust worthy and make a good competitor to the pave vintage Alhambra haha (from afar at least)

I don’t know what it is, I’m not hating it, I obviously got it because it’s LE but I was hoping for it to be more green… I’m not a blues person per se….

But it’s not like a WOW 100 percent love like I have for my other pieces….


----------



## so_sofya1985

Why did YOU tell your SA not to bother shipping??? 


Also pls tell me more about what’s coming as clearly my SA is keeping secrets 


am2022 said:


> I did have second thoughts and told SA to not bother shipping but she still shipped it and will keep you posted !
> What’s making you change your mind ?
> Color ? Size ?
> It goes with your guilloche for sure but then if you want more white gold guilloche instead , I can totally understand as WG guilloche earrings are coming too and 5 motif ! No 10’motif  though  which would be nice !


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Whaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!! WG guilloche is coming? Is it for sure? Oh my that will be lust worthy and make a good competitor to the pave vintage Alhambra haha (from afar at least)
> 
> I don’t know what it is, I’m not hating it, I obviously got it because it’s LE but I was hoping for it to be more green… I’m not a blues person per se….
> 
> But it’s not like a WOW 100 percent love like I have for my other pieces….


If it doesn't wow you, return it.
You may have gotten caught up in the "no one can get one, but I got one" hype.   After two months, no one will care who got one, so you really need to love love love this pendant. 

If you have to ask, I say skip it!  This stuff is expensive, and for me, I need to love my pieces.  
You can put the funds toward something you really love.

WG guilloche is coming out next month.  I think earrings would be awesome with your 2020 WG guilloche pendant.
Or a WG guilloche bracelet, or a 20, or a Magic!


----------



## am2022

Yes the WG guilloche will be big ! 


BigAkoya said:


> If it doesn't wow you, return it.
> You may have gotten caught up in the "no one can get one, but I got one" hype.   After two months, no one will care who got one, so you really need to love love love this pendant.
> 
> If you have to ask, I say skip it!  This stuff is expensive, and for me, I need to love my pieces.
> You can put the funds toward something you really love.
> 
> WG guilloche is coming out next month.  I think earrings would be awesome with your 2020 WG guilloche pendant.
> Or a WG guilloche bracelet, or a 20, or a Magic!


----------



## am2022

I don’t know I was so underwhelmed with the photo she sent … and I know it’s not me but she still shipped it for me to see but I’m about 75.5 % sure lol that I don’t probably need it ! 
It will come Saturday so will post !
If I return it then funds go to white gold guilloche - maybe 5 motif or earrings !

I know there’s no 10 motif or Magic !
There will be VA ring, VA earrings, 5 motif  bracelet,  single vintage pendant and I guess  a 20 motif per @BigAkoya  !

@BigAkoya  is there really a 20 motif ???
Wow if that’s true ! 


so_sofya1985 said:


> Why did YOU tell your SA not to bother shipping???
> 
> 
> Also pls tell me more about what’s coming as clearly my SA is keeping secrets


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> If it doesn't wow you, return it.
> You may have gotten caught up in the "no one can get one, but I got one" hype.   After two months, no one will care who got one, so you really need to love love love this pendant.
> 
> If you have to ask, I say skip it!  This stuff is expensive, and for me, I need to love my pieces.
> You can put the funds toward something you really love.
> 
> WG guilloche is coming out next month.  I think earrings would be awesome with your 2020 WG guilloche pendant.
> Or a WG guilloche bracelet, or a 20, or a Magic!


So this boutique only accepts credit back.. maybe I’ll try to flock it on some market place

WG guilloche earrings - is a must. I just know I will be all over it and yes - it will suit my pave magic and well… anything else really!

And you are right. This is exactly what happened. I bought it because it’s made unobtainable.. 

I need a day or two to think but I also realise now little pendants don’t make my heart skip in general - greed took over and I want them 10,20 …50 motifs on me hahahaa


----------



## oceanblueapril

so pretty irl. 
Snatched it before price increase.


----------



## BigAkoya

am2022 said:


> I don’t know I was so underwhelmed with the photo she sent … and I know it’s not me but she still shipped it for me to see but I’m about 75.5 % sure lol that I don’t probably need it !
> It will come Saturday so will post !
> If I return it then funds go to white gold guilloche - maybe 5 motif or earrings !
> 
> I know there’s no 10 motif or Magic !
> There will be VA ring, VA earrings, 5 motif  bracelet,  single vintage pendant and I guess  a 20 motif per @BigAkoya  !
> 
> @BigAkoya  is there really a 20 motif ???
> Wow if that’s true !


I think she sent it to you as she does not have any other buyers, and they are not yet allowed to release them to the general public yet (my SA said they will release it to the public shortly).  My SA offered me the HP twice, and he knows I am not even a pendant gal (I love 20s).  I didn't want to offend him and say "no other takers?" but I know that's why I was offered the HP a second time.

Keep it if you love it, but don't keep it because it's rare or because your SA “thought of you" (every SA uses that line).
It's a beautiful blue, but it's not for everyone, especially for those who are comparing it to turquoise and think this is their "turquoise."  I see these as two different looks.

Yes, there will be a 20!  All pieces will be all guilloche (e.g. all metal).  However, here is the discrepancy...
My SA said the 20 will be alternating guilloche/pave.  Others have been told the 20 is all guilloche.
We'll just have to wait and see.

If you are interested in the WG guilloche collection, this is the thread to follow.
@so_sofya1985 This is for you too!  Earrings and a 20 for you!     





						White Gold Guilloche
					

Now I’m not sure how accurate this information is, but my SA is usually never wrong about things like this.   i’d be interested in earrings and a bracelet!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> So this boutique only accepts credit back.. maybe I’ll try to flock it on some market place
> 
> WG guilloche earrings - is a must. I just know I will be all over it and yes - it will suit my pave magic and well… anything else really!
> 
> And you are right. This is exactly what happened. I bought it because it’s made unobtainable..
> 
> I need a day or two to think but I also realise now little pendants don’t make my heart skip in general - greed took over and I want them 10,20 …50 motifs on me hahahaa


The good thing is you realized it fast, and you can still return it. 

You didn’t waste $4K on something that didn’t wow you.

I am like you... I am not a pendant person, but I love 20s!

If it were me, I think I would just return it and get the credit.  WG guilloche is coming out in a month, and for sure there are earrings.

I think your SA will appreciate you returning it to stock vs. what may appear as "resale" which VCA is really poo-pooing these days.

For what it's worth...
If you have to prioritize, for me, I would get the earrings first!  For some reason, VCA often does NOT make matching earrings for their sets.  You can get many versions of a necklace (e.g. pendant, 20, Magic), but for some reason, earrings are not always standard.  Two examples are VA blue agate earrings and VA chalcedony earrings.  The first is not available, and the second is MTO.

So... grab the earrings before VCA pulls it back after the first year!  That's what I would do.  Plus, the earrings would really look fabulous with your 2020 HP.  I love a matching necklace/pendant and earring combo!  Super chic to me!

Just my two cents... hope this was helpful.


----------



## BigAkoya

am2022 said:


> I don’t know I was so underwhelmed with the photo she sent … and I know it’s not me but she still shipped it for me to see but I’m about 75.5 % sure lol that I don’t probably need it !
> It will come Saturday so will post !
> If I return it then funds go to white gold guilloche - maybe 5 motif or earrings !
> 
> I know there’s no 10 motif or Magic !
> There will be VA ring, VA earrings, 5 motif  bracelet,  single vintage pendant and I guess  a 20 motif per @BigAkoya  !
> 
> @BigAkoya  is there really a 20 motif ???
> Wow if that’s true !


By the way, there will be a Magic.  My SA was specifically telling me about the Magic as I wanted a long chain to hang my panda.
I tried to SO the 70cm Trace Chain, but it was a lot of drama back from VCA HQ, and my SA said he could not recommend it.
I then told him I liked the Magic chain better and maybe I will get a Magic necklace just to get the darn chain.  The only options currently are chalcedony, but in Nov, WG guilloche wil have a Magic!

So for sure, there will be a Magic guilloche.


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Now imagine me with messy hair in a bun, wearing pjs n a hoodie…. Leaning over this box, whispering… my precious… to the HP
> 
> 
> Oh!!! And! And! My SA warned me of the imminent price increase (yesterday) and I placed an order for the lotus earrings to match my ring… it’s Time!
> 
> View attachment 5630709


Beautiful piece! 
I was just looking at price change this morning and lotus ring went up 1,900 pounds! Nice little savings for a piece you will love!


----------



## Junkenpo

I had been debating vintage onyx pendant vs rg sweet and finally decided to pull the trigger on the rg sweet.  I'm so in love!  

 I really like that it has sparkle without being too flashy. It is so delicate and cute!


----------



## Fairy

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, there will be a Magic.  My SA was specifically telling me about the Magic as I wanted a long chain to hang my panda.
> I tried to SO the 70cm Trace Chain, but it was a lot of drama back from VCA HQ, and my SA said he could not recommend it.
> I then told him I liked the Magic chain better and maybe I will get a Magic necklace just to get the darn chain.  The only options currently are chalcedony, but in Nov, WG guilloche wil have a Magic!
> 
> So for sure, there will be a Magic guilloche.


Do you know if there will be a magic earrings for the wg guilloche? Thanms


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> The good thing is you realized it fast, and you can still return it.
> 
> You didn’t waste $4K on something that didn’t wow you.
> 
> I am like you... I am not a pendant person, but I love 20s!
> 
> If it were me, I think I would just return it and get the credit.  WG guilloche is coming out in a month, and for sure there are earrings.
> 
> I think your SA will appreciate you returning it to stock vs. what may appear as "resale" which VCA is really poo-pooing these days.
> 
> For what it's worth...
> If you have to prioritize, for me, I would get the earrings first!  For some reason, VCA often does NOT make matching earrings for their sets.  You can get many versions of a necklace (e.g. pendant, 20, Magic), but for some reason, earrings are not always standard.  Two examples are VA blue agate earrings and VA chalcedony earrings.  The first is not available, and the second is MTO.
> 
> So... grab the earrings before VCA pulls it back after the first year!  That's what I would do.  Plus, the earrings would really look fabulous with your 2020 HP.  I love a matching necklace/pendant and earring combo!  Super chic to me!
> 
> Just my two cents... hope this was helpful.


This is Very helpful and funny that, I texted my SA yesterday and did mention to her that she needs to tell me about the earrings as soon as she gets them in stock!

The 20 in WG Guilloche is pure goals…. 

And you are also right about the pulling out the stock after a year, I still regret not getting the matching earring and 20 set of YG Guilloche and carnelian  I messed that one up big time as it was put aside for me! 

I’m thinking maybe leaving the pendant for my daughter for when she’s a teen…. The good thing is VCA is VCA whatever happens in life and I can flock it at any point.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Fairy said:


> Do you know if there will be a magic earrings for the wg guilloche? Thanms


Oh wow yesssss I wanna know too


----------



## so_sofya1985

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful piece!
> I was just looking at price change this morning and lotus ring went up 1,900 pounds! Nice little savings for a piece you will love!


I know!!!!!! This is what I did last night - compared the prices and had to call my SA and she goes: yes this increase has been the biggest yet. My magic earrings when I bought them were 38.5k now 44.2 woahhhhhh 
Every necklace I got this year is up at least 800 quid! Thank gosh I was greedy enough to get everything I craved…


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> I know!!!!!! This is what I did last night - compared the prices and had to call my SA and she goes: yes this increase has been the biggest yet. My magic earrings when I bought them were 38.5k now 44.2 woahhhhhh
> Every necklace I got this year is up at least 800 quid! Thank gosh I was greedy enough to get everything I craved…


Wow, that's a 15% increase!  This is much more than the 5% increase that seems to have taken place in other countries.  This larger increase must be to compensate for the declining pound.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Wow, that's a 15% increase!  This is much more than the 5% increase that seems to have taken place in other countries.  This larger increase must be to compensate for the declining pound.


Seems like it. I’m just happy o managed to reserve lotus earrings at the old price, it’s 1k difference now.

Where have you been hiding


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Seems like it. I’m just happy o managed to reserve lotus earrings at the old price, it’s 1k difference now.
> 
> Where have you been hiding


Haha.  I am just fairly satiated with my bling collection.  I am getting the HP and awaiting approval from Place Vendome for the onyx Ltd Ed earrings that I lost.  Oh, just bought a Patek.  Other than these, no urge to buy anything else.  We shall see...maybe famous last words!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Haha.  I am just fairly satiated with my bling collection.  I am getting the HP and awaiting approval from Place Vendome for the onyx Ltd Ed earrings that I lost.  Oh, just bought a Patek.  Other than these, no urge to buy anything else.  We shall see...maybe famous last words!


Good luck with the LE earrings then  nice to see you here hehe


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Good luck with the LE earrings then  nice to see you here hehe


Thanks. x

I can't believe you didn't get the 20 red carnelian and YG guilloche.  It suited your colouring so well.  Can you ask your SA if you can SO?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Thanks. x
> 
> I can't believe you didn't get the 20 red carnelian and YG guilloche.  It suited your colouring so well.  Can you ask your SA if you can SO?


No they don’t SO this unfortunately, already asked


----------



## BigAkoya

Fairy said:


> Do you know if there will be a magic earrings for the wg guilloche? Thanms


He did not say Magic size, only vintage, so as far as I know, just Vintage size.  
Who knows though given the debate over the 20 (e.g. all guilloche or alternating).


----------



## Notorious Pink

@so_sofya1985 only keep it if you love it. I don’t generally even like small pendants and wanted to say no, but I wound up loving the color and how it layers with HP 2021. 2021 was my first HP, and I bought *that* to go with the Sapphire Frivole pendant I had just picked up because I planned to (and do) wear them together. Also I dont own any WG and had planned to start.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> @so_sofya1985 only keep it if you love it. I don’t generally even like small pendants and wanted to say no, but I wound up loving the color and how it layers with HP 2021. 2021 was my first HP, and I bought *that* to go with the Sapphire Frivole pendant I had just picked up because I planned to (and do) wear them together. Also I dont own any WG and had planned to start.
> 
> View attachment 5631546


Now you've done it!  You went down the WG rabbit hole!  YIPPEE!   I am so excited for you! 

WG looks fabulous on you, and you can really see the crispy details of the WG and blue porcelain.  Congratulations!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Notorious Pink said:


> @so_sofya1985 only keep it if you love it. I don’t generally even like small pendants and wanted to say no, but I wound up loving the color and how it layers with HP 2021. 2021 was my first HP, and I bought *that* to go with the Sapphire Frivole pendant I had just picked up because I planned to (and do) wear them together. Also I dont own any WG and had planned to start.
> 
> View attachment 5631546


What if I 70 percent like it?


----------



## sunshineshiney

Notorious Pink said:


> @so_sofya1985 only keep it if you love it. I don’t generally even like small pendants and wanted to say no, but I wound up loving the color and how it layers with HP 2021. 2021 was my first HP, and I bought *that* to go with the Sapphire Frivole pendant I had just picked up because I planned to (and do) wear them together. Also I dont own any WG and had planned to start.
> 
> View attachment 5631546


I usually don’t like mixing metals (my OCD brain can’t handle it) but this combo looks flawless with your scarf  and hair


----------



## sunshineshiney

so_sofya1985 said:


> What if I 70 percent like it?


I personally don’t buy/keep anything if I’m not head over heels in love with it. When I saw my invoice said “green” for the HP, I was mentally prepared to let my SA know that I will be returning it ASAP. 
My delivery arrived, and I held my breath as I opened the package, expecting to be disappointed. I gasped when I saw it was more blue than green, which made me happy. I knew right away that this HP was for me and I will treasure it for years to come. 

Do you see yourself reaching to wear it months or even years from now? 

If it doesn’t make you 100% excited, I would pass. There are so many other magical creations that likely speak to you


----------



## cali_to_ny

so_sofya1985 said:


> What if I 70 percent like it?


In my experience anything I'm not 100% on right away usually ends up getting re-homed at some point.


----------



## wisconsin

so_sofya1985 said:


> What if I 70 percent like it?


You will love it. I gave up buying the RG gmop magic Alhambra pendant for this. I have mostly WG and some yellow gold in VCA. I was thinking of getting one or two RG pieces but not any longer.


----------



## honhon

Notorious Pink said:


> @so_sofya1985 only keep it if you love it. I don’t generally even like small pendants and wanted to say no, but I wound up loving the color and how it layers with HP 2021. 2021 was my first HP, and I bought *that* to go with the Sapphire Frivole pendant I had just picked up because I planned to (and do) wear them together. Also I dont own any WG and had planned to start.
> 
> View attachment 5631546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful mixture of tasteful items. My metals are mixed too, but I am leaning towards WG these days


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> The good thing is you realized it fast, and you can still return it.
> 
> You didn’t waste $4K on something that didn’t wow you.
> 
> I am like you... I am not a pendant person, but I love 20s!
> 
> If it were me, I think I would just return it and get the credit.  WG guilloche is coming out in a month, and for sure there are earrings.
> 
> I think your SA will appreciate you returning it to stock vs. what may appear as "resale" which VCA is really poo-pooing these days.
> 
> For what it's worth...
> If you have to prioritize, for me, I would get the earrings first!  For some reason, VCA often does NOT make matching earrings for their sets.  You can get many versions of a necklace (e.g. pendant, 20, Magic), but for some reason, earrings are not always standard.  Two examples are VA blue agate earrings and VA chalcedony earrings.  The first is not available, and the second is MTO.
> 
> So... grab the earrings before VCA pulls it back after the first year!  That's what I would do.  Plus, the earrings would really look fabulous with your 2020 HP.  I love a matching necklace/pendant and earring combo!  Super chic to me!
> 
> Just my two cents... hope this was helpful.


Actually my SA had VA blue agate earrings I want to say approx 6-8 months ago. I assume a VVIP must have ordered them and not liked them but I have also heard from others that their SA claims they cannot be SO so this client must have been a big spender. They were $7k so I passed but they were definitely to die for. He sold them very, very fast.


----------



## Liz86000

sleekeasy said:


> Hi ladies, I’ve officially joined the family! Have a mini haul from Paris and I grabbed this little beauty. Was intending to get a bracelet but few options available and I was running out of time. I’ll need to get it extended but here we are!!
> 
> View attachment 5630927


So beautiful.


----------



## honhon




----------



## honhon

Well, I couldn't quite get how to post this time.  My newest purchase before the price increase.  I haven't received it yet, my daughter in Europe will bring it for me in few weeks time.  I can't wait!


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Actually my SA had VA blue agate earrings I want to say approx 6-8 months ago. I assume a VVIP must have ordered them and not liked them but I have also heard from others that their SA claims they cannot be SO so this client must have been a big spender. They were $7k so I passed but they were definitely to die for. He sold them very, very fast.


Hi!  Blue agate earrings... there is such a saga on them.  This is the story my SA told me as to why blue agate earrings are no longer made...

First, some background on blue agate to frame the topic...
I ordered a WG blue agate set way back when blue agate first came out (e.g. 20 motif, earrings, bracelet).  VCA HQ approved the WG earrings and bracelet, but they did not approve the WG 20 motif.  Well, the 20 motif is my must have piece as the base for a set, so without a 20 motif, I did not want it.

Fast forward around Nov 2021...
And ironically, this is the also same timeframe as the "rejected" blue agate earrings you mentioned in your post...

I was talking to my SA about blue agate again, whining about why can't I get a 20 in WG blue agate?    
He then says, well, VCA HQ will no longer even make blue agate earrings.  He said the reason is clients have ordered them in the past, and VCA made them.  However, when the client came to pick them up, they got complaints the stone was too translucent and you could see through to the post which the client then rejected.  Or, the client said the blue was not a perfect match to their other blue agate pieces which then the client rejected again.  My SA said VCA HQ decided to stop allowing SOs on the earrings for these reasons.

I think one way to prevent and minimize "SO rejections" is make them final sale.
At Verdura, if you do a SO of a piece say, in a different metal (e.g. you want WG instead of YG), they are glad to do it. It's the same price, no uplift, except it is final sale.

I am personally fine with final sale as I never return jewelry.
I wish VCA would allow more SOs, but make them final sale.  I think that would also eliminate the "rejections" they get.  Sure, they can sell the rejections, but VCA is not in the business to sell one-off designs they spent time on.  I am sure VCA prefers to sell stock items.

Do you know what's odd... I have looked everywhere for a WG blue agate 20, and I cannot even find one photo to even see one!  I am certain that I am not the first white metal lover to think of this combo.  I would think it's been approved to some VVIP who does not does post on TPF or social media.

I have only seen WG blue agate bracelets, not the WG 20 nor even the WG earrings.  If it has been made before, maybe one day, someone will post it.


----------



## BigAkoya

honhon said:


> View attachment 5632154


Gorgeous piece!  Chalcedony is beautiful.  Congratulations on your new necklace!


----------



## silliex

monthli said:


> I’m so so so happy about my new 5 motif bracelet!!! It’s my first guilloche and first bracelet from VCA. I’m excited to style it as both a bracelet and a choker once I find a chain to go with it!


Will you please share with me once you find the chain? I'd love to know for my future guilloche bracelet as well!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Blue agate earrings... there is such a saga on them.  This is the story my SA told me as to why blue agate earrings are no longer made...
> 
> First, some background on blue agate to frame the topic...
> I ordered a WG blue agate set way back when blue agate first came out (e.g. 20 motif, earrings, bracelet).  VCA HQ approved the WG earrings and bracelet, but they did not approve the WG 20 motif.  Well, the 20 motif is my must have piece as the base for a set, so without a 20 motif, I did not want it.
> 
> Fast forward around Nov 2021...
> And ironically, this is the also same timeframe as the "rejected" blue agate earrings you mentioned in your post...
> 
> I was talking to my SA about blue agate again, whining about why can't I get a 20 in WG blue agate?
> He then says, well, VCA HQ will no longer even make blue agate earrings.  He said the reason is clients have ordered them in the past, and VCA made them.  However, when the client came to pick them up, they got complaints the stone was too translucent and you could see through to the post which the client then rejected.  Or, the client said the blue was not a perfect match to their other blue agate pieces which then the client rejected again.  My SA said VCA HQ decided to stop allowing SOs on the earrings for these reasons.
> 
> I think one way to prevent and minimize "SO rejections" is make them final sale.
> At Verdura, if you do a SO of a piece say, in a different metal (e.g. you want WG instead of YG), they are glad to do it. It's the same price, no uplift, except it is final sale.
> 
> I am personally fine with final sale as I never return jewelry.
> I wish VCA would allow more SOs, but make them final sale.  I think that would also eliminate the "rejections" they get.  Sure, they can sell the rejections, but VCA is not in the business to sell one-off designs they spent time on.  I am sure VCA prefers to sell stock items.
> 
> Do you know what's odd... I have looked everywhere for a WG blue agate 20, and I cannot even find one photo to even see one!  I am certain that I am not the first white metal lover to think of this combo.  I would think it's been approved to some VVIP who does not does post on TPF or social media.
> 
> I have only seen WG blue agate bracelets, not the WG 20 nor even the WG earrings.  If it has been made before, maybe one day, someone will post it.


I remember you sharing this now!!! That is such a bummer. And final sale is such a great idea. What I should have done since I do not have any blue agate is bought the earrings and buy the bracelet after that way I can match the stones on the bracelet to the earrings which obviously no one would have ever been able to do in this rare chance. They were in YG and stunning but I’m positive the translucency against earlobes probably does turn most people away. I hope one day they will make your full set for you though. We never know things do change!


----------



## cindy05




----------



## 7777777

cindy05 said:


> View attachment 5632443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632444


Beautiful red tone!


----------



## pinksugah

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Here is my humble opinion...
> 
> First, my thoughts on color... blue vs. red (e.g. lapis vs. coral).  Blue, to me, is a calm color, a base color; therefore it complements with other colors easily.  Red, on the other hand, is bold, it's loud, it's "look-at-me."  When I wear red, I like red to stand on its own and not have anything else loud that competes with it.  This is of course assuming the bold, chunky block of colors is not the look you are after (e.g. Mondrian) which some people like that look.
> 
> That said...
> Coral is a happy bright orange-red (there are many shades of coral, but I am basing this off the darker orange-red coral VCA is now using vs. the softer peachy-orange coral they used in the past).  Because this coral is a bright orange-red, it needs to be in the spotlight. This coral needs go be the center of attention, the star.  Coral has a lot of yellow undertone, so I would bring out that "golden glow."
> 
> For me, I would match that coral pendant with the VA hammered gold earrings.  Why?
> The beaded edges will tie the Couleurs dot pendant together.  The polished beads will also add touch of golden shine, but not too much. The hammered gold will add texture to the overall look with the coral dot cabochon pendant, which is flat.  It will make it a complex and rich set (vs. a bunch of flat colored cabochon dot dot dots).  I hope that made sense.  By the way, the "dot dot dot" look (matching pendant and earrings) is another look, but it's not an option in this case.
> 
> On guilloche, I think the YG guilloche earrings will be too shiny and compete.  Why?
> The coral pendant is cut as a cabochon, so the the orange-red color glows.  Cabochons do not sparkle like a faceted stone; cabochons have a soft glow.  If you wear guilloche earrings, it's hard sliced edges of reflective shiny gold metal.  The two worn together gives off a bit of a 1980s Dynasty "big, shiny-metal with enamel" look.  For me, that's not a look I like, but if you want that shiny metal with bright color look, this will do it.
> 
> I also think the guilloche, because it is so shiny, takes away from the simple, yet colorful, coral pendant.
> On VA pave earrings, I don't like adding diamonds to the ears.  Diamonds are not the end all to me because truth be told, it's the 21st century, and everyone wears diamonds these days.  Diamond jewelry is no longer a big deal as it once was, so diamonds alone never grab my attention.  Artistic diamond pieces grab my attention, but never just a metal setting with a few diamonds sprnkled on it.
> 
> Color is unique, color is alive, and color always grabs the eye's attention.  The new Couleurs line is all about the color.  You can see the VCA pieces, the focus is on the color.
> 
> I vote to let the pendant be the star...
> To me, the coral pendant and VA hammered gold earrings look great together.  The eye first goes to that gorgeous glow of the orange-red... the eye sees that glow and gets a warm fuzzy.  The eye is curious and naturally shifts to the ears... The eyes then see the warm, textured, hammered gold.  It's so beautiful... like a Roman goddess.  Coral is beautiful with textured gold.
> 
> That's just my two cents of course to share my point of view.
> Jewelry is all preference, and some people just throw on anything and it works.
> I hope this was helpful.


Oh wow! What a beautiful story. I am sold!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Thank you for the input everyone  I’m thinking what to do….


----------



## lisawhit

cindy05 said:


> View attachment 5632443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632444


stunning


----------



## so_sofya1985

pinksugah said:


> Oh wow! What a beautiful story. I am sold!


BigAkoya for the presidency she knows too much


----------



## EpiFanatic

honhon said:


> View attachment 5632154


Love it. So beautiful. So cool and crisp.


----------



## kmang011

Excuse my nails and the background...
I bought this piece in Ginza yesterday. Price increase was today in Japan so stock was unfortunately very limited.
I have a foreign passport so I was able to save 10% on VAT (they do it in the boutique for you no hassle) and because the yen is weak compared to the dollar right now it came out to $2,250 USD!

I asked for the limited edition Ginza MoP but they told me that they did not have it in stock…true or not I’m still overall happy with my purchase.


----------



## lucky7355

This perlee ring and lucky spring open ladybug bracelet arrived today - my pre-price increase purchases!

The bracelet is super cute and the ring is a perfect plain band that I can pair with my WG watch (it didn’t look right paired with a diamond band).

The bracelet price increase was over 12% while the ring increased just shy of 5%.


----------



## kmang011

♥GMOP♥ It is mesmerizing!


----------



## hermesfashion123

kmang011 said:


> View attachment 5633828
> 
> 
> Excuse my nails and the background...
> I bought this piece in Ginza yesterday. Price increase was today in Japan so stock was unfortunately very limited.
> I have a foreign passport so I was able to save 10% on VAT (they do it in the boutique for you no hassle) and because the yen is weak compared to the dollar right now it came out to $2,250 USD!
> 
> I asked for the limited edition Ginza MoP but they told me that they did not have it in stock…true or not I’m still overall happy with my purchase.


Congrats on this beauty. I thought it was 8% vat refund in Japan..10% is great. I am going to be in Tokyo next month. Do you know which store has the best selection? Thanks!


----------



## 100700

so_sofya1985 said:


> The amount of VCA jewels on you are to be reckoned with lol
> 
> Congrats for the ring!


Thank you dear. I am so in love with vca now XD


----------



## Cool Breeze

lucky7355 said:


> This perlee ring and lucky spring open ladybug bracelet arrived today - my pre-price increase purchases!
> 
> The bracelet is super cute and the ring is a perfect plain band that I can pair with my WG watch (it didn’t look right paired with a diamond band).
> 
> The bracelet price increase was over 12% while the ring increased just shy of 5%.
> 
> View attachment 5633900
> 
> View attachment 5633901


Congratulations!  Great looking VC 1921, too!


----------



## lucky7355

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Great looking VC 1921, too!


Thank you! It’s my favorite watch!  It clashed with my diamond bands so the VCA ring is a perfect pairing to compliment it.


----------



## lostie19

Sharing my new YG Perlee Clover which I paid a deposit on just before the price increase last week and was so excited to go pick it up today. 

The ring is my own and the other eye candy on my wrist are some things I tried on in store.

I am over the moon with the Perlee Clover - it is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Yodabest

lostie19 said:


> Sharing my new YG Perlee Clover which I paid a deposit on just before the price increase last week and was so excited to go pick it up today.
> 
> The ring is my own and the other eye candy on my wrist are some things I tried on in store.
> 
> I am over the moon with the Perlee Clover - it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634639


That came in FAST for having just put down a deposit last week! It’s SO sbeautiful! Enjoy it!


----------



## lostie19

Yodabest said:


> That came in FAST for having just put down a deposit last week! It’s SO sbeautiful! Enjoy it!



Thankyou so much!!

I know! I had been reading about low inventory so I was pleasantly surprised when my SA said 2-3 weeks and then unexpectedly texted to me earlier this week to say it had already arrived. I am located in Melbourne, Australia and she had it transferred from NZ.


----------



## allanrvj

lostie19 said:


> Sharing my new YG Perlee Clover which I paid a deposit on just before the price increase last week and was so excited to go pick it up today.
> 
> The ring is my own and the other eye candy on my wrist are some things I tried on in store.
> 
> I am over the moon with the Perlee Clover - it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634639


the blue agate looks good on you. did you get it?


----------



## Yodabest

lostie19 said:


> Thankyou so much!!
> 
> I know! I had been reading about low inventory so I was pleasantly surprised when my SA said 2-3 weeks and then unexpectedly texted to me earlier this week to say it had already arrived. I am located in Melbourne, Australia and she had it transferred from NZ.


I’m in the US and was told 2-3 months back in February! Inventory was so bad, I assumed it would be more like 6 months… but nope! In May I got the text!


----------



## WingNut

lostie19 said:


> Sharing my new YG Perlee Clover which I paid a deposit on just before the price increase last week and was so excited to go pick it up today.
> 
> The ring is my own and the other eye candy on my wrist are some things I tried on in store.
> 
> I am over the moon with the Perlee Clover - it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634639


Everything on your wrist is stunning but yeah, that Perlee clover is IT! Congratulations!


----------



## dianaduuda

lucky7355 said:


> This perlee ring and lucky spring open ladybug bracelet arrived today - my pre-price increase purchases!
> 
> The bracelet is super cute and the ring is a perfect plain band that I can pair with my WG watch (it didn’t look right paired with a diamond band).
> 
> The bracelet price increase was over 12% while the ring increased just shy of 5%.
> 
> View attachment 5633900
> 
> View attachment 5633901


That ladybug bracelet is BEAUTIFUL!! Thinking of getting one for my sister's birthday now haha


----------



## lostie19

allanrvj said:


> the blue agate looks good on you. did you get it?


Gosh I was so tempted. To be honest it wasn’t even on my radar but when I saw it in person it’s such a beautiful and vibrant blue. It is now most definitely on my wishlist. I need to space out my purchases but hope to add it to my collection in the near future.


----------



## lostie19

WingNut said:


> Everything on your wrist is stunning but yeah, that Perlee clover is IT! Congratulations!


Thankyou kindly! I am happy that I decided to get that first - in a stack or on its own it’s a stunning piece. The others items are added to my wishlist though haha. It is a slippery slope!


----------



## allanrvj

lostie19 said:


> Gosh I was so tempted. To be honest it wasn’t even on my radar but when I saw it in person it’s such a beautiful and vibrant blue. It is now most definitely on my wishlist. I need to space out my purchases but hope to add it to my collection in the near future.


yes and get that exact shade of blue when it's time


----------



## glamourbag

lostie19 said:


> Sharing my new YG Perlee Clover which I paid a deposit on just before the price increase last week and was so excited to go pick it up today.
> 
> The ring is my own and the other eye candy on my wrist are some things I tried on in store.
> 
> I am over the moon with the Perlee Clover - it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634639


Gorgeous but I agree.... You need that blue agate too!


----------



## 100700

My new purchased ring from fashionphil. And the bracelet is purchased from vca which is not easy to find one


----------



## ayannabanana

picked up the coral perlée pendant yesterday! such a beautiful orange with white flecks (although it definitely photographs with a strong red colour)


----------



## so_sofya1985

@BigAkoya you were right about the WG guilloche! Just got these pictures this morning from my SA


----------



## tenshix

Edited to move my post in the other thread about WG guilloche, I mistakenly posted here.


----------



## so_sofya1985

@BigAkoya would you by any chance know how much the 20 WG is gonna be? I literally cannot wait until tomorrow 

Gosh I bet it’s gonna be £20k since the YG Guilloche 10 is now 10k in the Uk!


----------



## luvparis21

so_sofya1985 said:


> @BigAkoya would you by any chance know how much the 20 WG is gonna be? I literally cannot wait until tomorrow
> 
> Gosh I bet it’s gonna be £20k since the YG Guilloche 10 is now 10k in the Uk!


@so_sofya1985 you may want to check out the thread below, no mention of pricing in GBP yet but there’s pricing in EUR to give you some ideas






						White Gold Guilloche
					

Hi can I ask what country you are in? I was told next week for to put deposi. I’m in the US  I was told the same. The boutique starts taking deposit on the 25th and they have no details about price.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## so_sofya1985

luvparis21 said:


> @so_sofya1985 you may want to check out the thread below, no mention of pricing in GBP yet but there’s pricing in EUR to give you some ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Gold Guilloche
> 
> 
> Hi can I ask what country you are in? I was told next week for to put deposi. I’m in the US  I was told the same. The boutique starts taking deposit on the 25th and they have no details about price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you very much! Seems like it will be around £21.5 I’ll let everyone know tomorrow what my SA says…


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you very much! Seems like it will be around £21.5 I’ll let everyone know tomorrow what my SA says…


It's good you can try it on to make sure you love it.
I have thought hard about buying a WG guilloche set given the limited WG Alhambra choices.

For me, I decided I will pass. WG guilloche is not for me.  It's too much metal for my liking.  When I see the 20 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet, they look like metal chain pieces to me.  I even see them as silver chains (ugh), and I have really tried to love this collection. To me, the beauty of Alhambra is the stones.  That's just my preference.

I am sure there are folks who love shiny metal and will love this collection.   You are probably one of them, and if love shiny metal chains, this is it!  The best part is you can make a full set (e.g. earrings, bracelet, 20).  I'd grab the pieces you want now before they get discontinued.  Good luck!


----------



## so_sofya1985

I do like the look of the earrings but haven’t seen the necklace on yet! I don’t have the luxury to see it In person anymore unfortunately so it’s a tough one! I don’t like Alhambra bracelets and not a big bracelet person tbh but I am interested in the 20 and the earrings

You really think it will get discontinued?


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> I do like the look of the earrings but haven’t seen the necklace on yet! I don’t have the luxury to see it In person anymore unfortunately so it’s a tough one! I don’t like Alhambra bracelets and not a big bracelet person tbh but I am interested in the 20 and the earrings
> 
> You really think it will get discontinued?


It will be around for a year for sure, but I don't see this line lasting forever in WG.  This is just my opinion, not from my SA.   
If you like it, the 20 and earrings would be an amazing set!  I love a 20 and VA earrings, it's very beautiful and creates a nice long line, from your face to your torso. 

If WG guilloche is a must have for you, I would definitely buy the set sooner than later.


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> It will be around for a year for sure, but I don't see this line lasting forever in WG.  This is just my opinion, not from my SA.
> If you like it, the 20 and earrings would be an amazing set!  I love a 20 and VA earrings, it's very beautiful and creates a nice long line, from your face to your torso.
> 
> If WG guilloche is a must have for you, I would definitely buy the set sooner than later.


Thank you for your insight


----------



## JulesB68

I was just thinking the other day how fabulous blue agate would look in magic 3 motif earrings. May be prepared to commit crimes if I could have these!  
This is what happens when you keep getting bombarded with images of Camilla’s lovely bracelet; I’ve become obsessed!


----------



## JulesB68

Sorry, meant to quote your post about the BA earrings @BigAkoya !


----------



## BigAkoya

JulesB68 said:


> Sorry, meant to quote your post about the BA earrings @BigAkoya !


If you can get a pair of BA earrings, that’s the bomb!  To me, they are more rare than turquoise.  I have only seen them once on social media, never in real life.

I bet there are less than 10 pairs in existence (wild guess) as they were SOs and were only allowed for a very short period.

Contrast that to turquoise which was once an in-stock stone anyone could purchase, so there are many turquoise earrings out there and people have posted them. You can also see turquoise earrings listed on reseller sites, but you never see BA earrings.

BA earrings… a rare breed!


----------



## MAI1

ayannabanana said:


> 昨天撿到了珊瑚珍珠吊墜！如此美麗的橙色，帶有白色斑點（儘管它絕對是帶有強烈紅色的照片）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637031


Beautiful .  it is no stock in LA


----------



## so_sofya1985

@BigAkoya so I was doing an internal mind check… and if I had in front of me YG guilloche/carnelian 20 vs the wg Guilloche 20, id get the YG Guilloche/carnelian in a heartbeat…. Im not sure I’m loving the WG Guilloche 20 and you saying it looks like silver I simply cannot unsee it now… 
I shall wait for the first choice…. 

Still might get the WG Guilloche earrings to match my Pave magic pendant


----------



## lvchanellvr

so_sofya1985 said:


> @BigAkoya so I was doing an internal mind check… and if I had in front of me YG guilloche/carnelian 20 vs the wg Guilloche 20, id get the YG Guilloche/carnelian in a heartbeat…. Im not sure I’m loving the WG Guilloche 20 and you saying it looks like silver I simply cannot unsee it now…
> I shall wait for the first choice….
> 
> Still might get the WG Guilloche earrings to match my Pave magic pendant


I feel the same.....ever since I read @BigAkoya comments on how WG can look like sterling silver, it reminds me of my Tiffany SS. There is nothing wrong with owning WG or SS but I can't unsee it too. With YG, there is no denying it is YG. Lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> @BigAkoya so I was doing an internal mind check… and if I had in front of me YG guilloche/carnelian 20 vs the wg Guilloche 20, id get the YG Guilloche/carnelian in a heartbeat…. Im not sure I’m loving the WG Guilloche 20 and you saying it looks like silver I simply cannot unsee it now…
> I shall wait for the first choice….
> 
> Still might get the WG Guilloche earrings to match my Pave magic pendant


Yes, I see silver too and I do not see anything special, not to me.  

If it’s not love at first sight, skip.  I know me, and while I love WG, I will never love this collection.  Too much metal for me.  I want to see the beauty of some stones.  

Of the two you mentioned, I’d get the carnelian.  For me, I would get an all carnelian 20.  It’s so lively in a 20.  Fun yet elegant, and it pops,
as a 20 Alhambra should do.


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I see silver too and I do not see anything special, not to me.
> 
> If it’s not love at first sight, skip.  I know me, and while I love WG, I will never love this collection.  Too much metal for me.  I want to see the beauty of some stones.
> 
> Of the two you mentioned, I’d get the carnelian.  For me, I would get an all carnelian 20.  It’s so lively in a 20.  Fun yet elegant, and it pops,
> as a 20 Alhambra should do.


I agree, honestly! At this price I really need to love it! Also, I don’t think I need carnelian 20 as I have carnelian 10. But carnelian and yg Guilloche I’m still upset I didn’t get the first time  I hope they stock it


----------



## BigAkoya

lvchanellvr said:


> I feel the same.....ever since I read @BigAkoya comments on how WG can look like sterling silver, it reminds me of my Tiffany SS. There is nothing wrong with owning WG or SS but I can't unsee it too. With YG, there is no denying it is YG. Lol.


I love silver too, and I do like all metal pieces, but it has to be a bold piece. 

I love my Tiffany Bone Cuff and my Large Bottle pendant, both which are bold pieces in silver.

This is just a long metal station chain to me, and it’s not my style.  

I agree with you on YG; the warmth of YG brings it to life and it’s a very different look.


----------



## oranGetRee

My Two Butterfly Turquoise Necklace collected yesterday. I super appreciate my SA for going the extra mile to check stock and make payment arrangements even though she was away.


----------



## BWM

oranGetRee said:


> My Two Butterfly Turquoise Necklace collected yesterday. I super appreciate my SA for going the extra mile to check stock and make payment arrangements even though she was away.
> View attachment 5642008
> 
> View attachment 5642006
> View attachment 5642007


Absolutely love both of your VCA pendants!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Perlee Signature bracelet in Rose Gold. At the boutique and at home


----------



## Yramnna

Been wanting the beautiful zodiac pendant and trace chain. Love the fact that the pendant is double-sided and has a decent weight to it. Trace chain with 2 nice lengths to choose from and can be easily worn by putting over the head. Easy, functional, carefree, and pretty!


----------



## Liz86000

Yramnna said:


> Been wanting the beautiful zodiac pendant and trace chain. Love the fact that the pendant is double-sided and has a decent weight to it. Trace chain with 2 nice lengths to choose from and can be easily worn by putting over the head. Easy, functional, carefree, and pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5643982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643984


Sooo pretty ! This is my zodiac sign too and I've been eyeing this pendant for a while. I had some questions about the chain's length though... would you post some pictures with the pendant on you please ? With the chain on the long setting and when it's doubled up ? That would be really nice of you, because I can't really visualize it and it seems like it's very long ? Thank you in advance .


----------



## MyHjourney

so_sofya1985 said:


> @BigAkoya so I was doing an internal mind check… and if I had in front of me YG guilloche/carnelian 20 vs the wg Guilloche 20, id get the YG Guilloche/carnelian in a heartbeat…. Im not sure I’m loving the WG Guilloche 20 and you saying it looks like silver I simply cannot unsee it now…
> I shall wait for the first choice….
> 
> Still might get the WG Guilloche earrings to match my Pave magic pendant


I did just this today ! got the WG guilloche earrings to match my pave magic pendant. also got the matching bracelet in case I wanted to have more pieces in this theme to match


----------



## Yramnna

Liz86000 said:


> Sooo pretty ! This is my zodiac sign too and I've been eyeing this pendant for a while. I had some questions about the chain's length though... would you post some pictures with the pendant on you please ? With the chain on the long setting and when it's doubled up ? That would be really nice of you, because I can't really visualize it and it seems like it's very long ? Thank you in advance .


Thank you and you’ll love it! Here’s a couple pics showing the two lengths worn and not. Unfortunately, it’s not long enough to be doubled (for me) since it’s only 70cm ( 27 in ) long. 
Happy twinning when you get yours!


----------



## LouisV76

early christmas gift


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> It's good you can try it on to make sure you love it.
> I have thought hard about buying a WG guilloche set given the limited WG Alhambra choices.
> 
> For me, I decided I will pass. WG guilloche is not for me.  It's too much metal for my liking.  When I see the 20 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet, they look like metal chain pieces to me.  I even see them as silver chains (ugh), and I have really tried to love this collection. To me, the beauty of Alhambra is the stones.  That's just my preference.
> 
> I am sure there are folks who love shiny metal and will love this collection.   You are probably one of them, and if love shiny metal chains, this is it!  The best part is you can make a full set (e.g. earrings, bracelet, 20).  I'd grab the pieces you want now before they get discontinued.  Good luck!


That’s so interesting, bc that’s why I don’t like the YG Guilloche either, unless it’s alternating. However, I might prefer the WG-Guilloche bracelet  to the Vintage Alhambra. The SO and WG premium made it too expensive for a WG bracelet for me with no diamonds. I think the WG Guilloche might be similar pricing, but I wear my H bracelets in WG and SS and they are shiny and polished and I think would lend themselves more to Guilloche than the Vintage Hammered. However, I am still a little unsure bc I know they’d all scratch each other and for a little more I could get diamonds.

Hmmmmm….it seems I am not sold on the WG Guilloche either lol!


----------



## AnushkaD

100700 said:


> My new bracelet. My favorite combination of the five motif bracelet ~
> 
> View attachment 5593619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593624


----------



## AnushkaD

100700 said:


> My new bracelet. My favorite combination of the five motif bracelet ~
> 
> View attachment 5593619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593624


Love all your pieces, such great choices.


----------



## Bethc

I posted pics of my WG Guilloche 20 motif & bracelet in the guilloche thread, but I thought I’d add them here too.


----------



## Bethc

I did go a little crazy & buy a few other pieces that are being lengthened ❤️

I grabbed a quick pic of this before they packaged it… my 1st Rose de a Noel in Lapis, it’s the small size. The depth of the color is amazing!


----------



## chiaoapple

Bethc said:


> I did go a little crazy & buy a few other pieces that are being lengthened ❤️
> 
> I grabbed a quick pic of this before they packaged it… my 1st Rose de a Noel in Lapis, it’s the small size. The depth of the color is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5644497


Absolutely beautiful, please do share modeling pics if you can!


----------



## shelui4

The Hubs bought me my first ever VCA piece during his business trip. I'm usually a Cartier girl but I went with the classic Vintage MOP Alhambra pendant in YG to add to my collection. I'm in love!


----------



## Liz86000

Yramnna said:


> Thank you and you’ll love it! Here’s a couple pics showing the two lengths worn and not. Unfortunately, it’s not long enough to be doubled (for me) since it’s only 70cm ( 27 in ) long.
> Happy twinning when you get yours!
> 
> View attachment 5644287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644291


Thank you very much for these pics ! I didn't realize how substantial the medal was. It suits you very well.


----------



## 100700

AnushkaD said:


> Love all your pieces, such great choices.


Thank you dear


----------



## oceanblueapril

One more purchase prior to price increase occurred. It’s so hard to capture the color of GMP, prettier in person for sure.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## VcaHaddict

shelui4 said:


> The Hubs bought me my first ever VCA piece during his business trip. I'm usually a Cartier girl but I went with the classic Vintage MOP Alhambra pendant in YG to add to my collection. I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 5644631


Congratulations!! MOP pendant is so beautiful!! It was my first VCA piece too, which made me fall in love with their jewelry


----------



## shelui4

VcaHaddict said:


> Congratulations!! MOP pendant is so beautiful!! It was my first VCA piece too, which made me fall in love with their jewelry



Aww thank you!!


----------



## ilovelions8

Picked up a little something from the Seoul Maison


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Blue agate earrings... there is such a saga on them.  This is the story my SA told me as to why blue agate earrings are no longer made...
> 
> First, some background on blue agate to frame the topic...
> I ordered a WG blue agate set way back when blue agate first came out (e.g. 20 motif, earrings, bracelet).  VCA HQ approved the WG earrings and bracelet, but they did not approve the WG 20 motif.  Well, the 20 motif is my must have piece as the base for a set, so without a 20 motif, I did not want it.
> 
> Fast forward around Nov 2021...
> And ironically, this is the also same timeframe as the "rejected" blue agate earrings you mentioned in your post...
> 
> I was talking to my SA about blue agate again, whining about why can't I get a 20 in WG blue agate?
> He then says, well, VCA HQ will no longer even make blue agate earrings.  He said the reason is clients have ordered them in the past, and VCA made them.  However, when the client came to pick them up, they got complaints the stone was too translucent and you could see through to the post which the client then rejected.  Or, the client said the blue was not a perfect match to their other blue agate pieces which then the client rejected again.  My SA said VCA HQ decided to stop allowing SOs on the earrings for these reasons.
> 
> I think one way to prevent and minimize "SO rejections" is make them final sale.
> At Verdura, if you do a SO of a piece say, in a different metal (e.g. you want WG instead of YG), they are glad to do it. It's the same price, no uplift, except it is final sale.
> 
> I am personally fine with final sale as I never return jewelry.
> I wish VCA would allow more SOs, but make them final sale.  I think that would also eliminate the "rejections" they get.  Sure, they can sell the rejections, but VCA is not in the business to sell one-off designs they spent time on.  I am sure VCA prefers to sell stock items.
> 
> Do you know what's odd... I have looked everywhere for a WG blue agate 20, and I cannot even find one photo to even see one!  I am certain that I am not the first white metal lover to think of this combo.  I would think it's been approved to some VVIP who does not does post on TPF or social media.
> 
> I have only seen WG blue agate bracelets, not the WG 20 nor even the WG earrings.  If it has been made before, maybe one day, someone will post it.


Final sale and, for BA, order the full set at once. I would do this if possible. I have multiple BA pieces and none match. Have posted the magic and 5 difference before. I wear them as  separates not a set maybe if they had all been bought and made at one time they would more likely matxh


----------



## A bottle of Red

so_sofya1985 said:


> @BigAkoya so I was doing an internal mind check… and if I had in front of me YG guilloche/carnelian 20 vs the wg Guilloche 20, id get the YG Guilloche/carnelian in a heartbeat…. Im not sure I’m loving the WG Guilloche 20 and you saying it looks like silver I simply cannot unsee it now…
> I shall wait for the first choice….
> 
> Still might get the WG Guilloche earrings to match my Pave magic pendant


I love my guilloche carnelian bracelet; a twenty in that combo sounds incredible!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Bethc said:


> I did go a little crazy & buy a few other pieces that are being lengthened ❤️
> 
> I grabbed a quick pic of this before they packaged it… my 1st Rose de a Noel in Lapis, it’s the small size. The depth of the color is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5644497


The color is incredible! Does it have the little gold sparkles in the lapis too?


----------



## jenaps

Added the pink sapphire frivole earrings to my collection!


----------



## 0Mary

My 28th birthday present! I bought the last one at vendome today. I started my collection last summer at the flagship store so it was fun shopping here again today!


----------



## A bottle of Red

0Mary said:


> My 28th birthday present! I bought the last one at vendome today. I started my collection last summer at the flagship store so it was fun shopping here again today!
> 
> View attachment 5649573


Happy birthday! Perfect elegant piece !


----------



## 0Mary

Thank you so much!! 





A bottle of Red said:


> Happy birthday! Perfect elegant piece !


----------



## lala2345

Sharing my recent purchase + Bernardaud tray from my SA


----------



## lisawhit

My 1st white gold pieces, 2022 holiday pendant and perlee pearls of gold bracelet


----------



## A bottle of Red

lala2345 said:


> Sharing my recent purchase + Bernardaud tray from my SA
> 
> View attachment 5650089


This is so stunning!


----------



## gnawhb

Just had my wg necklace deliver! stunning in person especially the way it glistens in the light


----------



## Bethc

Today I went to pick-up 3 new pieces that were being lengthened for me ❤️

The turquoise butterfly I bought when I was in London.
The lapis Rose de Noel I fell in love with last time I was @ VCA 

And a surprise Perlee pendant in coral!  I’ve wanted a piece of VCA coral for so long, but they’re either too much $$$ or not in good condition


----------



## EANS

I placed the order for the pave single flower Frivole WG ring in mid-March and I finally received it. It is breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## EpiFanatic

EANS said:


> I placed the order for the pave single flower Frivole WG ring in mid-March and I finally received it. It is breathtakingly beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5653522


Congratulations!!  It’s a beautiful ring.


----------



## EANS

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  It’s a beautiful ring.


Thank you.


----------



## Beal08

Loving my 1st Zodiac piece and the vibewith it. Sharing my birthday splurge


----------



## daisygrl

My first VCA piece: Vintage Alhambra single necklace in Malachite.


----------



## tenshix

daisygrl said:


> My first VCA piece: Vintage Alhambra single necklace in Malachite.
> 
> View attachment 5658155


Congratulations, I love the dark richness in color it really makes the striations pop! And I’m very glad you received it in the original packaging instead of the new pouch they’re changing into.


----------



## daisygrl

Thank you! I insisted on the box and expedited my purchase because it is being discontinued soon.


----------



## A bottle of Red

daisygrl said:


> Thank you! I insisted on the box and expedited my purchase because it is being discontinued soon.


Excellent choice!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

daisygrl said:


> Thank you! I insisted on the box and expedited my purchase because it is being discontinued soon.


Wait the box or necklace is being discontinued soon? Lol


----------



## daisygrl

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wait the box or necklace is being discontinued soon? Lol


Lol. The box will be replaced with the pouch. The necklace stays.


----------



## allure244

I recently purchased the white gold Guilloche and chalcedony vintage alhambra bracelets. I wasn’t planning to buy the chalcedony but really loved it when I tried it with the wg Guilloche bracelet. I also tried stacking them with my Harry Winston Lily cluster bracelet and tennis bracelet with light colored diamonds in various colors. The tennis bracelet is special to me as it was a gift from my late grandfather.


----------



## nicole0612

allure244 said:


> I recently purchased the white gold Guilloche and chalcedony vintage alhambra bracelets. I wasn’t planning to buy the chalcedony but really loved it when I tried it with the wg Guilloche bracelet. I also tried stacking them with my Harry Winston Lily cluster bracelet and tennis bracelet with light colored diamonds in various colors. The tennis bracelet is special to me as it was a gift from my late grandfather.
> 
> View attachment 5658650


Your new additions are so perfect for winter, cool, icy and gorgeous. They are perfect with your other WG pieces.


----------



## Prada Prince

I’m so giddy with happiness right now! I placed an order with VCA about 10 weeks ago, and it’s finally arrived!

I got the Vintage Alhambra pendant in Hammered Rose Gold to complement my Sweet Alhambra 6-motif bracelet, and I’m thrilled with it!

The only issue is that the length of the pendant is quite short for me, and I was told that the estimated timeframe to extend the pendant was about another 10 weeks… 

In advance of receiving the purchase, I decided to mitigate this issue by getting two 2-inch rose gold vermeil extenders from Astley Clarke - to be able to 1) extend the necklace immediately, and 2) keep it versatile once I do get it extended by VCA, so that I can have it as a long pendant on certain tops, layering with other necklaces etc…

I’ve decided to enjoy the pendant over the holiday period, where it would undoubtedly be too busy to get the pendant back in a timely manner. Once January commences, I’ll then send it in for extension, so that I’ve at least had about 6 weeks of savouring the new purchase! Haha!

I’m sure you’ve had enough of my garrulous musings, so here you go!


----------



## glamourbag

Prada Prince said:


> I’m so giddy with happiness right now! I placed an order with VCA about 10 weeks ago, and it’s finally arrived!
> 
> I got the Vintage Alhambra pendant in Hammered Rose Gold to complement my Sweet Alhambra 6-motif bracelet, and I’m thrilled with it!
> 
> The only issue is that the length of the pendant is quite short for me, and I was told that the estimated timeframe to extend the pendant was about another 10 weeks…
> 
> In advance of receiving the purchase, I decided to mitigate this issue by getting two 2-inch rose gold vermeil extenders from Astley Clarke - to be able to 1) extend the necklace immediately, and 2) keep it versatile once I do get it extended by VCA, so that I can have it as a long pendant on certain tops, layering with other necklaces etc…
> 
> I’ve decided to enjoy the pendant over the holiday period, where it would undoubtedly be too busy to get the pendant back in a timely manner. Once January commences, I’ll then send it in for extension, so that I’ve at least had about 6 weeks of savouring the new purchase! Haha!
> 
> I’m sure you’ve had enough of my garrulous musings, so here you go!
> 
> View attachment 5660241
> View attachment 5660243
> View attachment 5660244
> View attachment 5660245


Congratulations on your newest addition. It's a perfect piece to go with your bracelets and other pieces.


----------



## littlecollector

Purchased the yellow gold alhambra pave earrings. I’m really happy as my set is now complete.


----------



## TeeCee77

My first VCA purchase I decided to exchange my original purchase (guilloche+diamonds) for the all diamonds version as I am celebrating a career milestone and want something for daily wear. Head over heels in love. What a dangerous slippery slope! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 5666957


----------



## lvchanellvr

TeeCee77 said:


> My first VCA purchase I decided to exchange my original purchase (guilloche+diamonds) for the all diamonds version as I am celebrating a career milestone and want something for daily wear. Head over heels in love. What a dangerous slippery slope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666957
> View attachment 5666959


Congratulations, it is such a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Buddysmom

littlecollector said:


> Purchased the yellow gold alhambra pave earrings. I’m really happy as my set is now complete.
> 
> View attachment 5661405
> 
> View attachment 5661406


Congrats on your beautiful earrings!  Do you mind sharing if you are in the US?  I am dying for these earrings but my SA says they are not available and cannot be ordered, thanks in advance!


----------



## sassification

Late to the game and bought after price increase -.-' i do love it though and glad i got to choose from 3 different pieces in a way


----------



## stockcharlie

Been eyeing the perlee signature bracelet for a while, love the simplicity for daily wear!


----------



## 0Mary

Beautiful bracelet and beautiful packaging! Love my early Christmas present!


----------



## littlecollector

TeeCee77 said:


> My first VCA purchase I decided to exchange my original purchase (guilloche+diamonds) for the all diamonds version as I am celebrating a career milestone and want something for daily wear. Head over heels in love. What a dangerous slippery slope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666957
> View attachment 5666959


Great choice! This is on my wishlist next.


----------



## addiCCted

TeeCee77 said:


> My first VCA purchase I decided to exchange my original purchase (guilloche+diamonds) for the all diamonds version as I am celebrating a career milestone and want something for daily wear. Head over heels in love. What a dangerous slippery slope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666957
> View attachment 5666959


When you say exchange you mean your newly purchased and you changed your mind or they take back old products and allow you to upgrade? TIA


----------



## littlecollector

Buddysmom said:


> Congrats on your beautiful earrings!  Do you mind sharing if you are in the US?  I am dying for these earrings but my SA says they are not available and cannot be ordered, thanks in advance!


I'm in the UK. They had 1 pair of WG pave alhambra and 1 pair of YG pave alhambra. The white gold one was sold by the time I got to the store. I got the YG pair. My SA said that there is 1 YG pair left in the whole of Europe in Monaco. I got a little lucky as I happen to be in store when the new stock came in. Before this, they said that they would let me order the earrings, but I would have to pay full price and it's only refundable for store credits as it's a custom order and I'll have to wait for months. All the best in your search!


----------



## littlecollector

0Mary said:


> Beautiful bracelet and beautiful packaging! Love my early Christmas present!
> 
> View attachment 5667324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667325


Agate is such a beautiful stone.


----------



## Buddysmom

littlecollector said:


> I'm in the UK. They had 1 pair of WG pave alhambra and 1 pair of YG pave alhambra. The white gold one was sold by the time I got to the store. I got the YG pair. My SA said that there is 1 YG pair left in the whole of Europe in Monaco. I got a little lucky as I happen to be in store when the new stock came in. Before this, they said that they would let me order the earrings, but I would have to pay full price and it's only refundable for store credits as it's a custom order and I'll have to wait for months. All the best in your search!


Thank you so much!


----------



## missie1

TeeCee77 said:


> My first VCA purchase I decided to exchange my original purchase (guilloche+diamonds) for the all diamonds version as I am celebrating a career milestone and want something for daily wear. Head over heels in love. What a dangerous slippery slope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666957
> View attachment 5666959


Beautiful first piece.  Congratulations


----------



## sjunky13

TeeCee77 said:


> My first VCA purchase I decided to exchange my original purchase (guilloche+diamonds) for the all diamonds version as I am celebrating a career milestone and want something for daily wear. Head over heels in love. What a dangerous slippery slope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666957
> View attachment 5666959


This is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## waterlily112

TeeCee77 said:


> My first VCA purchase I decided to exchange my original purchase (guilloche+diamonds) for the all diamonds version as I am celebrating a career milestone and want something for daily wear. Head over heels in love. What a dangerous slippery slope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666957
> View attachment 5666959


Love your choice, such a stunning and care-free piece!


----------



## rosebean

TeeCee77 said:


> My first VCA purchase I decided to exchange my original purchase (guilloche+diamonds) for the all diamonds version as I am celebrating a career milestone and want something for daily wear. Head over heels in love. What a dangerous slippery slope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666957
> View attachment 5666959


congratulations! stunning bracelet!
ETA: great choice to exchange.


----------



## TeeCee77

addiCCted said:


> When you say exchange you mean you’re newly purchased and you changed your mind or they take back old products and allow you to upgrade? TIA


Sorry for any confusion - I purchased a guilloche/diamond bracelet and it was new and unworn and decided to exchange for the all diamond version a couple days later.


----------



## TeeCee77

rosebean said:


> congratulations! stunning bracelet!
> ETA: great choice to exchange.


Thank you!! So so so happy with it. I walked out of the store with it on and have been wearing it care free since!


----------



## rosebean

Finally got my Frivole earrings back yesterday after 10 weeks waiting.  I purchased in September, but one of the clip was loose, so I sent it back to repair/adjust right away.  so happy with them. SA also sent some candles and chocolates to apologize for the long wait.


----------



## nicole0612

rosebean said:


> Finally got my Frivole earrings back yesterday after 10 weeks waiting.  I purchased in September, but one of the clip was loose, so I sent it back to repair/adjust right away.  so happy with them. SA also sent some candles and chocolates to apologize for the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 5668378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668379


Gorgeous!


----------



## lvmon

rosebean said:


> Finally got my Frivole earrings back yesterday after 10 weeks waiting.  I purchased in September, but one of the clip was loose, so I sent it back to repair/adjust right away.  so happy with them. SA also sent some candles and chocolates to apologize for the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 5668378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668379


Congratulations @rosebean ! Looks so beautiful on you! Frivole earrings are amazing.


----------



## littlecollector

rosebean said:


> Finally got my Frivole earrings back yesterday after 10 weeks waiting.  I purchased in September, but one of the clip was loose, so I sent it back to repair/adjust right away.  so happy with them. SA also sent some candles and chocolates to apologize for the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 5668378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668379


Absolutely stunning


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> Finally got my Frivole earrings back yesterday after 10 weeks waiting.  I purchased in September, but one of the clip was loose, so I sent it back to repair/adjust right away.  so happy with them. SA also sent some candles and chocolates to apologize for the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 5668378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668379


So beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## lvchanellvr

rosebean said:


> Finally got my Frivole earrings back yesterday after 10 weeks waiting.  I purchased in September, but one of the clip was loose, so I sent it back to repair/adjust right away.  so happy with them. SA also sent some candles and chocolates to apologize for the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 5668378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668379


Congratulations, so beautiful on you!


----------



## WingNut

rosebean said:


> Finally got my Frivole earrings back yesterday after 10 weeks waiting.  I purchased in September, but one of the clip was loose, so I sent it back to repair/adjust right away.  so happy with them. SA also sent some candles and chocolates to apologize for the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 5668378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668379


Those are gorgeous on you!


----------



## rosebean

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous!


thank you @nicole0612


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> Congratulations @rosebean ! Looks so beautiful on you! Frivole earrings are amazing.


thank you @lvmon, I have to agree the 3D makes huge difference compare to other earrings. Happy to join you to the frivole earring club


----------



## rosebean

littlecollector said:


> Absolutely stunning


thank you @littlecollector


----------



## rosebean

WingNut said:


> Those are gorgeous on you!


thank you @WingNut so sweet of you.


----------



## rosebean

lvchanellvr said:


> Congratulations, so beautiful on you!


thank you @lvchanellvr


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> So beautiful. Congratulations.


thank you my dear @glamourbag


----------



## VcaHaddict

rosebean said:


> Finally got my Frivole earrings back yesterday after 10 weeks waiting.  I purchased in September, but one of the clip was loose, so I sent it back to repair/adjust right away.  so happy with them. SA also sent some candles and chocolates to apologize for the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 5668378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668379


Congratulations @rosebean Love them on you! I am still waiting for these earrings, hope they arrive soon


----------



## VcaHaddict

Added perlee signature bracelet to my stack


----------



## alohaina

My first - 

Tiger’s eye YG Vintage Alhambra


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Finally got my Frivole earrings back yesterday after 10 weeks waiting.  I purchased in September, but one of the clip was loose, so I sent it back to repair/adjust right away.  so happy with them. SA also sent some candles and chocolates to apologize for the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 5668378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668379


These are absolutely gorgeous on you @rosebean I am so happy that they are back with you after 10 weeks. These are one of my fave earrings to wear and I hope you enjoy yours in great health and happiness


----------



## eternallove4bag

VcaHaddict said:


> Added perlee signature bracelet to my stack
> 
> View attachment 5668874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668883


Congrats babe @VcaHaddict We are now stack twins


----------



## etudes

My recent splurge, mini frivole bracelet and necklace. Earlier than my initial plan because I wanted the old boxes. I don't feel safe storing 3D design like frivole inside a pouch.


----------



## glamourbag

VcaHaddict said:


> Added perlee signature bracelet to my stack
> 
> View attachment 5668874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668883


BEAUTIFUL stack!! Congratulations!


----------



## glamourbag

etudes said:


> View attachment 5669124
> 
> 
> My recent splurge, mini frivole bracelet and necklace. Earlier than my initial plan because I wanted the old boxes. I don't feel safe storing 3D design like frivole inside a pouch.


Congratulations on these pretty Frivoles


----------



## VcaHaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats babe @VcaHaddict We are now stack twins


Thanks babe  Love to be your twin again on another piece!l


----------



## VcaHaddict

glamourbag said:


> BEAUTIFUL stack!! Congratulations!


Thank you so much @glamourbag


----------



## alohaina

alohaina said:


> My first -
> 
> Tiger’s eye YG Vintage Alhambra
> 
> View attachment 5668904
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668905
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668906


Update! Way more gold flecks in the light - was finally able to get a good shot. I’m so in love with the Tigers eye!


----------



## rosebean

VcaHaddict said:


> Congratulations @rosebean Love them on you! I am still waiting for these earrings, hope they arrive soon


thank you @VcaHaddict, I hope yours arrive soon, and a great frivole set for you!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous on you @rosebean I am so happy that they are back with you after 10 weeks. These are one of my fave earrings to wear and I hope you enjoy yours in great health and happiness


thank you @eternallove4bag I wore them yesterday to hangout with my girlfriends, and got so many comments. I have to thank you for all your inspiring photos with the frivole pave. you are an enabler!


----------



## rosebean

VcaHaddict said:


> Added perlee signature bracelet to my stack
> 
> View attachment 5668874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668883


@VcaHaddict congratulations! what a beautiful and curated stack, and great YG and RG mix metals. Now I am more convinced I can also mix them.


----------



## tenshix

rosebean said:


> thank you @eternallove4bag I wore them yesterday to hangout with my girlfriends, and got so many comments. I have to thank you for all your inspiring photos with the frivole pave. you are an enabler!


Isn’t she just?? The Frivole looks gorgeous on you as well @rosebean , I wasn’t sure it would be nice on me since I don’t wear big earrings and I didn’t like the Vintage size on myself personally but was totally inspired by you and @eternallove4bag to at least try it on! Thank you ladies for sharing your mod shots!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

My latest purchase from VCA


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> thank you @eternallove4bag I wore them yesterday to hangout with my girlfriends, and got so many comments. I have to thank you for all your inspiring photos with the frivole pave. you are an enabler!





tenshix said:


> Isn’t she just?? The Frivole looks gorgeous on you as well @rosebean , I wasn’t sure it would be nice on me since I don’t wear big earrings and I didn’t like the Vintage size on myself personally but was totally inspired by you and @eternallove4bag to at least try it on! Thank you ladies for sharing your mod shots!


Thank you ladies @rosebean @tenshix I am so happy we share the same love for the pave Frivole earrings! They just light up the face and make it sparkle.


----------



## VcaHaddict

rosebean said:


> @VcaHaddict congratulations! what a beautiful and curated stack, and great YG and RG mix metals. Now I am more convinced I can also mix them.


Thank you so much @rosebean 
I think it’s the lighting, all the bracelets are in RG


----------



## so_sofya1985

At last they are here  perfect and just in time for xmas


----------



## so_sofya1985




----------



## krawford

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5670844


Stunning!!  You look beautiful!!


----------



## glamourbag

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5670844


They are beautiful on you, gorgeous! Happy Holidays!


----------



## so_sofya1985

glamourbag said:


> They are beautiful on you, gorgeous! Happy Holidays!


Thank you very much and happy holidays


----------



## so_sofya1985

krawford said:


> Stunning!!  You look beautiful!!


Thank you so much


----------



## lvchanellvr

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5670844


Love these on you: so beautiful!


----------



## so_sofya1985

lvchanellvr said:


> Love these on you: so beautiful!


Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5670844


Gorgeous on you.


----------



## rosebean

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5670844


the lotus look so beautiful on you, love that mysterious smoky eyes!


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5670844


These look stunning on you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Thank you so much ladies!
I remember one prominent member here mentioned these earrings aren’t super bling and to an extent I agree, but at the same time they effortlessly elevate any look and I really appreciate that about them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!
> I remember one prominent member here mentioned these earrings aren’t super bling and to an extent I agree, but at the same time they effortlessly elevate any look and I really appreciate that about them!


I am glad you feel that way because I know that if I ever get WG earrings from VCA, those will be my choice.


----------



## A bottle of Red

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!
> I remember one prominent member here mentioned these earrings aren’t super bling and to an extent I agree, but at the same time they effortlessly elevate any look and I really appreciate that about them!


Beautiful!


----------



## sassification

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5670844


Omg beauuuutiful!!!! This is super enabling LOL!


----------



## so_sofya1985

sassification said:


> Omg beauuuutiful!!!! This is super enabling LOL!


I think this is the purpose of this thread


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> I am glad you feel that way because I know that if I ever get WG earrings from VCA, those will be my choice



I think it’s a perfect choice


----------



## so_sofya1985

So funny story happened just now. My mom who has an amazing eye for jewellery and an extensive collection; (well used to have it. Now it is all with me bahaha (evil laugh)). Just noticed my new earrings. She goes oh is that to match your Lotus ring? How much? I told her the price and she goes: hmmmm, they don’t look the price 
So I guess it’s not so much a funny story but a sad one lol


----------



## littlecollector

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5670844


The earrings look fabulous on you.


----------



## so_sofya1985

littlecollector said:


> The earrings look fabulous on you.


Thank you dear


----------



## mmarks

Waiting for Christmas Day to open!


----------



## waterlily112

so_sofya1985 said:


> So funny story happened just now. My mom who has an amazing eye for jewellery and an extensive collection; (well used to have it. Now it is all with me bahaha (evil laugh)). Just noticed my new earrings. She goes oh is that to match your Lotus ring? How much? I told her the price and she goes: hmmmm, they don’t look the price
> So I guess it’s not so much a funny story but a sad one lol


Awww...enjoy your earrings anyway because they look beautiful on you and I'm sure you'll enjoy them for many years to come! My mom used to be a die hard Chanel fan and has an extension collection, sadly she hasn't hand it to me yet. But every now and then she see me with the newer tweed jacket by Chanel, she would make similar comments like your mom too, saying the quality isn't as nice as her vintage pieces and that I've spent too much on it because it looks like something I can get from Zara


----------



## so_sofya1985

waterlily112 said:


> Awww...enjoy your earrings anyway because they look beautiful on you and I'm sure you'll enjoy them for many years to come! My mom used to be a die hard Chanel fan and has an extension collection, sadly she hasn't hand it to me yet. But every now and then she see me with the newer tweed jacket by Chanel, she would make similar comments like your mom too, saying the quality isn't as nice as her vintage pieces and that I've spent too much on it because it looks like something I can get from Zara


Ha! This sounds very much like my mom too and Maybe it’s a Mom thing ??

Oh I love these earrings so much, also I have sensitive ear lobes and these are light enough not to hang heavy and irritate them.

I mean, we all know, it is the stamp of VCA that weighs the price tag down, not exactly the amount of diamonds or gold in there lol

But I feel like it’s a win for me! A. I now have a matchy matchy set
B. Great on their own
C. Suits literally anything. I wore jeans and a hoodie last night and they didn’t look out of place….


----------



## Heatherjane

Got this necklace a few weeks ago because I had given up on the earrings- couldn’t even preorder anymore! I love the necklace and then amazingly the earrings popped up


----------



## KristinS

Heatherjane said:


> Got this necklace a few weeks ago because I had given up on the earrings- couldn’t even preorder anymore! I love the necklace and then amazingly the earrings popped up
> 
> View attachment 5673302


I am in the same boat … hoping the list opens up next year. They are stunning, congrats!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

KristinS said:


> I am in the same boat … hoping the list opens up next year. They are stunning, congrats!!


Ladies, sorry I don’t keep up with VCA. What list to open up? Aren’t these vintage diamond alhambra or magic? Both Available as is, or am I missing something and VCA changed its stock? Since I moved to the sticks I have zero clue as to what’s happening


----------



## KristinS

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ladies, sorry I don’t keep up with VCA. What list to open up? Aren’t these vintage diamond alhambra or magic? Both Available as is, or am I missing something and VCA changed its stock? Since I moved to the sticks I have zero clue as to what’s happening


The vintage pave alhambra is on back order and the list is currently closed because of the demand (at least in the NYC Flagship + Paris Vendome stores). There is no telling when the list will open to place an order again. My assumption with @Heatherjane is that a pair became available because a customer ordered, and decided not to purchase.


----------



## so_sofya1985

KristinS said:


> The vintage pave alhambra is on back order and the list is currently closed because of the demand (at least in the NYC Flagship + Paris Vendome stores). There is no telling when the list will open to place an order again. My assumption with @Heatherjane is that a pair became available because a customer ordered, and decided not to purchase.


Oh understood! Thank you


----------



## littlecollector

Heatherjane said:


> Got this necklace a few weeks ago because I had given up on the earrings- couldn’t even preorder anymore! I love the necklace and then amazingly the earrings popped up
> 
> View attachment 5673302


Great choices! I love how you are not afraid to mix metals.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Just added the YG onyx 5! I only had to wait one week for the bracelet to be resized! Excited to complete my black & gold look.


----------



## so_sofya1985

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Just added the YG onyx 5! I only had to wait one week for the bracelet to be resized! Excited to complete my black & gold look.
> 
> View attachment 5675720


Really love this look and I’m not a bracelet person.


----------



## Heatherjane

littlecollector said:


> Great choices! I love how you are not afraid to mix metals.


I actually really hesitated to get the pink gold necklace since I knew I wanted the yg earrings - but the pg necklace was what I wanted more causal, went better with skin tone whereas I wanted the yg earrings to pop! Thought in advance it would still look good together and I think it does!


----------



## Rami00

A family member and I popped into VCA casually and walked out with a big bill lol. White Guilloche bracelet totally took me by surprise. It was a wrap it up moment but now it’s gone for 2-3 weeks for resizing. Didn’t even take pics of it on my hand (smh). Absolute love!


----------



## littlecollector

Heatherjane said:


> I actually really hesitated to get the pink gold necklace since I knew I wanted the yg earrings - but the pg necklace was what I wanted more causal, went better with skin tone whereas I wanted the yg earrings to pop! Thought in advance it would still look good together and I think it does!


Glad that you went with what you wanted. It looks fabulous.


----------



## glamourbag

Rami00 said:


> A family member and I popped into VCA casually and walked out with a big bill lol. White Guilloche bracelet totally took me by surprise. It was a wrap it up moment but now it’s gone for 2-3 weeks for resizing. Didn’t even take pics of it on my hand (smh). Absolute love!
> 
> View attachment 5676161


Beautiful R! I can't wait to see you model it


----------



## VCA21

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2023 to our VCA family 

My latest purchase ))


----------



## kmang011

VCA21 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2023 to our VCA family
> 
> My latest purchase ))
> 
> View attachment 5676764


Which bracelet is this? So pretty!


----------



## sassification

VCA21 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2023 to our VCA family
> 
> My latest purchase ))
> 
> View attachment 5676764


Omg loveeeee this as a WG lover!! Is this a SO bracelet??? Swoonnn


----------



## Happyish

It's a White Christmas . . .
Best Wishes and Happy, Merry to everyone!


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5670844


Very Glamorous! Wear them well and in good health and happiness!


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> It's a White Christmas . . .
> Best Wishes and Happy, Merry to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5677056


Merry Christmas @Happyish !! So good to see you again! Hope you’re having the loveliest holiday season


----------



## VCA21

kmang011 said:


> Which bracelet is this? So pretty!


Thank you! it is lucky alhambra and it is not in production any longer. I was lucky  to find it.


----------



## VCA21

sassification said:


> Omg loveeeee this as a WG lover!! Is this a SO bracelet??? Swoonnn


Thank you! It is "new" to me, not SO (somehow was sure it not possible to SOed)


----------



## south-of-france

Merry Christmas!


----------



## sassification

Finally got my 10 motif to match my 5 motif♡♡ and original packaging so i am a happy camper

Merrryyy xmas ♡♡☆☆


----------



## mmarks

Feeling like the luckiest girl in the world! I had never seen malachite in real life so this was a big surprise from hubby! It’s so beautiful


----------



## oranGetRee

sassification said:


> Finally got my 10 motif to match my 5 motif♡♡ and original packaging so i am a happy camper
> 
> Merrryyy xmas ♡♡☆☆
> View attachment 5677495



Ohhhhh! I love them love them love them on you!! Beautiful chalcedony pieces! Congratulations!


----------



## EANS

Added mini pave Frivole earrings. I find them comfortable to wear and they add a little sparkle to my modest attire of Professor. Now only thing left is the small pave Frivole necklace in WG to complete the set.


----------



## Julie_de

Not a surprise VCA because chose it myself and a surprise Cartier from my husband. If I'm 100% sure about the VCA, I still not sure and have doubts about the Clash between small and medium


----------



## allanrvj

Julie_de said:


> Not a surprise VCA because chose it myself and a surprise Cartier from my husband. If I'm 100% sure about the VCA, I still not sure and have doubts about the Clash between small and medium
> View attachment 5677657


oh wow. is Clash in yellow gold already available in stores?


----------



## Julie_de

allanrvj said:


> oh wow. is Clash in yellow gold already available in stores?


Thank you. It’s rose gold.


----------



## allanrvj

Julie_de said:


> Thank you. It’s rose gold.


ah I see. thanks. it looks yellow on my monitor


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ha! This sounds very much like my mom too and Maybe it’s a Mom thing ??



Yep , a mom thing! You look beautiful! 

Agree with @waterlily112 , my mom has actually said the Zara/chanel thing too



Happyish said:


> It's a White Christmas . . .



So happy for you! Happy Christmas


----------



## glamourbag

Julie_de said:


> Not a surprise VCA because chose it myself and a surprise Cartier from my husband. If I'm 100% sure about the VCA, I still not sure and have doubts about the Clash between small and medium
> View attachment 5677657


Wow two spectacular pieces. I prefer small clash over medium but I wouldn't snuff the medium if it was given to me. Congratulations


----------



## Julie_de

glamourbag said:


> Wow two spectacular pieces. I prefer small clash over medium but I wouldn't snuff the medium if it was given to me. Congratulations


Thank you very much 



Spoiler: About Clash



The problem is that I have a thin wrist.  And when put the Love 16 and Clash medium 15 bracelets together, Clash is very overlap Love.  Ideally, for medium Clash, need a size 14, then the stack fits perfectly, but because of the bone on the wrist, I can’t take 2 sizes smaller.  Small Clash should fit better.  I always initially and for a long time only liked the medium size (that's why my husband bought medium ), but in the last week after viewing a lot of photos, small growing on me too.  On the other side, the small Clash will also fit loosely on my wrist, and probably also overlap Love


----------



## missie1

VCA21 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2023 to our VCA family
> 
> My latest purchase ))
> 
> View attachment 5676764


Omg I’m stalking this bracelet.  Congratulations on adding such an amazing piece.


----------



## VCA21

missie1 said:


> Omg I’m stalking this bracelet.  Congratulations on adding such an amazing piece.


Thank you Missie! I will keep my eyes open and if i see one i will let you know


----------



## missie1

VCA21 said:


> Thank you Missie! I will keep my eyes open and if i see one i will let you know


Thanks so much.  Im obsessed with this lucky.


----------



## VCA21

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much.  Im obsessed with this lucky.


Totally get it!


----------



## rosebean

Julie_de said:


> Not a surprise VCA because chose it myself and a surprise Cartier from my husband. If I'm 100% sure about the VCA, I still not sure and have doubts about the Clash between small and medium
> View attachment 5677657


Congratulations, both are beautiful.  Same as @glamourbag, when I tried on, I prefer the small over medium.


----------



## Julie_de

rosebean said:


> Congratulations, both are beautiful.  Same as @glamourbag, when I tried on, I prefer the small over medium.


Thank you. I'll try to ask my SA about the possibility of trying on a small size


----------



## margaritas

Picked up my 6-motif sweet alhambra rose gold bracelet today and couldn’t wait to add to my current stack


----------



## twitspie

My birthday present   I live in the UK but bought this in Dubai last week for about £1000 cheaper and plenty of stock


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Yep , a mom thing! You look beautiful!
> 
> Agree with @waterlily112 , my mom has actually said the Zara/chanel thing too
> 
> 
> 
> So happy for you! Happy Christmas


Thank you and a Happy New Year!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Happyish said:


> Very Glamorous! Wear them well and in good health and happiness!


Thank you


----------



## so_sofya1985

Happyish said:


> It's a White Christmas . . .
> Best Wishes and Happy, Merry to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5677056


Omg i just saw this. This is BEAUTIFUL all of it ALLLL the 20 WG guilloche better not be one of my regrets of not buying lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

margaritas said:


> Picked up my 6-motif sweet alhambra rose gold bracelet today and couldn’t wait to add to my current stack
> 
> View attachment 5678174


This is beyond cute


----------



## amygreen

Julie_de said:


> Not a surprise VCA because chose it myself and a surprise Cartier from my husband. If I'm 100% sure about the VCA, I still not sure and have doubts about the Clash between small and medium
> View attachment 5677657


This is beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## YEANETT

My husband surprised me with the 
Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif for Christmas but it wasn’t for me, so he exchanged it today for one of the many pieces on my wishlist, I love it. I have been wearing since I got it but forgot to take pics when I received it. Thank you for letting me share​


----------

